# When do you think you will next play golf?



## howbow88 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm going with early July. I hope it is much sooner.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 23, 2020)

Might go and hit a few balls now, the Joy's of having a net etc 😂


----------



## IainP (Mar 23, 2020)

September


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 23, 2020)

Playing St Andrews tomorrow on the simulator and will be creating a chipping course around the garden


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 23, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I'm going with early July. I hope it is much sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Right now, that's about my thoughts. But in reality, who knows!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

God knows but I'm pretty certain the course will be flipping busy!


----------



## Fugee (Mar 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			God knows but I'm pretty certain the course will flipping busy!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

No idea. To be honest given what I came into this morning in work, it is about to start and so it'll be of no consequence. HID's job potentially in danger, elderly in-laws to worry about, HID's health issues, my own role etc. I'd love to get out and play to empty the head but can't see anything before June/July at the earliest and only if the spread isn't as serious as some predictions expect and we reach a peak


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 24, 2020)

End of May, sooner if people do what is asked of them...but they won't...so God only knows.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 24, 2020)

I will be delighted to do so whenever it happens


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing playing the last hole yesterday.  Naturally missed a six foot birdie putt to end it.
I would be amazed if we are back to normal even in June.
Still I am sure the usual sports suspects will be either wanting their 2019/20 seasons continued/cancelled/voided dependent on their own circumstances.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 24, 2020)

Well one major factor will be whether greenstaff will be able or want to work on the courses. If not it will take weeks to get things back playable.


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2020)

Practice Net coming out the garage later today and as for "proper" golf, who knows?   I hope the Scotland trip is on in the Autumn!


----------



## DRW (Mar 24, 2020)

Probably October

Decided I am going to spend the time, improving my swing.

Off to the explanar ring later, Anne Van Dam looking swing coming up


----------



## CliveW (Mar 24, 2020)

Just heading over to the range to hone my skills.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2020)

on a course... who knows, but now having unlimited time on my hands and a big garden, i might make myself a short game area, can also hit 120 yard shots so might try and get a mat


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm going to play tomorrow alone, wont go near the clubhouse straight from the car to the course


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'm going to play tomorrow alone, wont go near the clubhouse straight from the car to the course
		
Click to expand...

But courses are shut.........


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'm going to play tomorrow alone, wont go near the clubhouse straight from the car to the course
		
Click to expand...

isn't the course closed??


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			I'm going to play tomorrow alone, wont go near the clubhouse straight from the car to the course
		
Click to expand...

You're course is still open? England golf closed all courses, guess you will be sneaking on.

I've not renewed my membership as yet, I will do once this is all sorted and there is some level of normality, but when that will be who knows.


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

Aye there no gate or anything still plenty of access if its closed,


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			Aye there no gate or anything still plenty of access if its closed,
		
Click to expand...

Then you are going to be the idiot that ruins if for everyone.. 
Courses are closed for a reason.


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

Khamelion said:



			You're course is still open? England golf closed all courses, guess you will be sneaking on.

I've not renewed my membership as yet, I will do once this is all sorted and there is some level of normality, but when that will be who knows.
		
Click to expand...

No closed as of last night, i drove by and saw 2 seniors playing this morning


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Then you are going to be the idiot that ruins if for everyone.. 
Courses are closed for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

So a single person cant walk a course for fear of infection but I can receive post, go to tesco, enter my corner shop even get a meal delivered but I cant walk 3 miles in an open space


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			So a single person cant walk a course for fear of infection but I can receive post, go to tesco, enter my corner shop even get a meal delivered but I cant walk 3 miles in an open space
		
Click to expand...

So government guidelines and national bodies ruling your course telling all members its closed don't apply to you then.. 

I hope the course management take action to show nobody is above abiding by sanctions put in place.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			So a single person cant walk a course for fear of infection but I can receive post, go to tesco, enter my corner shop even get a meal delivered but I cant walk 3 miles in an open space
		
Click to expand...

Without sounding condescending but what part of "course closed" and "stay at home" dont you understand? 
We'd all like to go out and play solo but with courses closed and the advice being to stay indoors as much as possible.....we can't


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 24, 2020)

Just going to use my bulb planter and have 18  holes on the back lawn.

It will be good for those 3-4ft chip shots.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2020)

May. I'm an optimistic type


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 24, 2020)

We had two emails today from the manager one to say everything is closed and the second to say effectively 'read my first email you idiots' just in more polite terms.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 24, 2020)

I am realistic.
This virus is here to stay until they can develop a vaccine which they say will take 12-18 months.

What they are doing at the moment is just trying to slow the spread down so the NHS can cope.

Only if they see a marked slow down in cases will we get back to playing golf and I would be surprised if that is in 3 weeks time.

Pocket billiards anybody?


----------



## Dibby (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			So a single person cant walk a course for fear of infection but I can receive post, go to tesco, enter my corner shop even get a meal delivered but I cant walk 3 miles in an open space
		
Click to expand...

The problem with this selfish attitude, is what makes you the special one to have an exemption? Imagine if everyone took the same attitude so the course was full, or whatever other venues or activities they choose?

This is what spoils it for everyone. In theory, a full lockdown is unnecessary but in practice, a lot of people only care about themselves, so it has to be mandated.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 24, 2020)

I will be optimistic and say toward the end of May. 

I can imagine there will be people caught on our course, as there were people caught when the course was flooded, who hadn't started anywhere near the clubhouse and then said they didn't know it was closed.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm going for October. Any sooner will be a bonus. 

So far this morning I've rationed myself to just a wee bit of weeding and cut the front grass. Will do more weeding tomorrow afternoon if I can be bothered. Gonna have a beautiful garden this spring/early summer.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Without sounding condescending but what part of "course closed" and "stay at home" dont you understand? 
We'd all like to go out and play solo but with courses closed and the advice being to stay indoors as much as possible.....we can't
		
Click to expand...

In this case you have every reason to be condescending.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 24, 2020)

Fingers crossed the most recent measures have the desired effect and we can get back out on the course by June/July. But will just have to wait and see.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going for October. Any sooner will be a bonus.

So far this morning I've rationed myself to just a wee bit of weeding and cut the front grass. Will do more weeding tomorrow afternoon if I can be bothered. Gonna have a beautiful garden this spring/early summer.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, i hate Gardening, but by the looks of things i will have F all else to do. not sure i will even be able to go shooting up my mates woods, wouldn't be able to drive there, so would have to walk... carrying a shotgun, i would get Rupert to carry it by doesn't have a licence


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 24, 2020)

Folks saying 'I can't do this, I can't do that... etc' looking for loopholes are completely missing the point.

You shouldn't go and play golf. The courses are shut!

4 reasons you should leave the house
* For work if essential and you can't work from home
* For exercise 1 hour a day - walk, run, cycle
* For food or medical supplies, no more than once a day
* For own medical reasons or to take care of someone else

*It's not difficult.* If you think an exception should be made for golf, then you are being completely stupid and selfish. You have no idea if you are infected, how you might contaminate something or someone or what might happen if making an unnecessary journey to the golf course.

The quicker new cases stop / slow and hospitals have things under control then the quicker things will go back to normal.

If this is drawn out over a few months because people haven't been, and continue not, heeding advice or guidance, then it's only going to get a lot worse!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Folks saying 'I can't do this, I can't do that... etc' looking for loopholes are completely missing the point.

You shouldn't go and play golf. The courses are shut!

4 reasons you should leave the house
* For work if essential and you can't work from home
* *For exercise 1 hour a day - walk, run, cycle*
* For food or medical supplies, no more than once a day
* For own medical reasons or to take care of someone else

It's not difficult*.* If you think an exception should be made for golf, then you are being completely stupid and selfish. You have no idea if you are infected, how you might contaminate something or someone or what might happen if making an unnecessary journey to the golf course.

The quicker new cases stop / slow and hospitals have things under control then the quicker things will go back to normal.

If this is drawn out over a few months because people haven't been, and continue not, heeding advice or guidance, then it's only going to get a lot worse!
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree people shouldn’t be playing Golf.
Question: what if you live next to a field or the course that has practise facilities, what’s the harm in taking a Club and hitting a few balls for an hour for exercise? 

Answer: Common sense, don’t do it.

Problem is, imo, telling people they can go for a run, ride a bike etc has got people looking for loopholes.

The bit in bold should be for dog walking only. No other reason to go outside, stay in your garden, exercise at home.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 24, 2020)

If I play at all this summer, I will be a happy man.  Our course has sent out notice that it is closed until further notice.  Yesterday they sent an email out advising that we had till 1pm today to get our stuff out of the locker room.  This morning we had an email saying that with immediate effect the course and clubhouse is closed.  My winter carry bag and set are in the locker so there they stay till things turn around.  At least my main clubs are in the garage. 
Yes, I'd love to get out to play golf but the safety of my family is far more important than going out to hit a few golf balls.  
As I said in another thread, some people will always look at loopholes and excuses if they think the rules shouldn't apply to them.  That they know better than the experts.   
I imagine in Italy and Spain, a lot of people there felt the same, that it wouldn't get this bad.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I fully agree people shouldn’t be playing Golf.
Question: what if you live next to a field or the course that has practise facilities, what’s the harm in taking a Club and hitting a few balls for an hour for exercise?

Answer: Common sense, don’t do it.

Problem is, imo, telling people they can go for a run, ride a bike etc has got people looking for loopholes.

The bit in bold should be for dog walking only. No other reason to go outside, *stay in your garden, exercise at home.*

Click to expand...

That just isn't practical is it. Some people have tiny flats and no gardens. Do you expect them to run around in a tight circle 150 times? I'm a bit gutted that all my usual avenues of exercise are curtailed, but I'm grateful I can still go for a run - not massively enjoyable but a small saving grace in the absence of anything else. If I couldn't even do that I'd go mad.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just isn't practical is it. Some people have tiny flats and no gardens. Do you expect them to run around in a tight circle 150 times? I'm a bit gutted that all my usual avenues of exercise are curtailed, but I'm grateful I can still go for a run - not massively enjoyable but a small saving grace in the absence of anything else. If I couldn't even do that I'd go mad.
		
Click to expand...

Do you normally run? If so I get your frustration, these are extraordinary times, but I’m more on about those who are looking for excuses to go out and there are loads of videos on Social Media sites giving free fitness classes. You don’t need to run to get or keep fit.

PS Have a look at the guy who ran a marathon on his balcony.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Do you normally run? If so I get your frustration, these are extraordinary times, but I’m more on about those who are looking for excuses to go out and there are loads of videos on Social Media sites giving free fitness classes. You don’t need to run to get or keep fit.

PS Have a look at the guy who ran a marathon on his balcony.

Click to expand...

Yeah obviously people will try and take the mick. I'm just saying Boris had to leave the small caveat of going out for exercise for those reasons. I think going out for a run isn't purely for physical benefit, it's mental health benefit as well of not feeling like you're a prisoner in your own home - and the health benefit of daylight as well of course. Horses for courses though, some people are quite happy not to leave their homes whereas others can't stand it.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			So a single person cant walk a course for fear of infection but I can receive post, go to tesco, enter my corner shop even get a meal delivered but I cant walk 3 miles in an open space
		
Click to expand...

What part of 514 dead in a single day in Spain do you not get! Enlighten us.


----------



## Golf_Mad (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m thinking middle of May - personally.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			I’m thinking middle of May - personally.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take that right now! Genuinely if someone said to me you'll be back golfing for mid May I'd bite their hand off for it.


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 24, 2020)

Best guess middle of next year.

Can't see it happening this summer, winter the NHS will he overrun with flu nevermind the corona virus.

Vaccine would be a year even with shortcuts, maybe if people who've had it get an immunity then a serum inoculation to provide temporary immunity may get it going earlier.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2020)

SGC001 said:



			Best guess middle of next year.

Can't see it happening this summer, winter the NHS will he overrun with flu nevermind the corona virus.

Vaccine would be a year even with shortcuts, maybe if people who've had it get an immunity then a serum inoculation to provide temporary immunity may get it going earlier.
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, we should be seeing the start of a drop off in flu/pneumonia (although we are still getting them in) so the winter pressures should ease freeing up resources for the Covid-19 fight. That said I don't think we'll see anything like that peak until early to mid-May and it's possible we may not see any form of decline, certainly to the degrees of China until August or September at the very best. Personally I think you can write off the summer golfing and hope for an Indian summer in September or October


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I think you can write off the summer golfing and hope for an Indian summer in September or October
		
Click to expand...

Hope we do not get an Indian summer they have just gone on total lock down as well


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread is depressing the bejesus out of me 😂


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 24, 2020)

Dibby said:



			The problem with this selfish attitude, is what makes you the special one to have an exemption? Imagine if everyone took the same attitude so the course was full, or whatever other venues or activities they choose?

This is what spoils it for everyone. In theory, a full lockdown is unnecessary but in practice, a lot of people only care about themselves, so it has to be mandated.
		
Click to expand...

Of course if everyone had this attitude there would be no lockdown as they couldn't do anything about it if hundreds of thousands of people decided not to play ball


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			This thread is depressing the bejesus out of me 😂
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bloody good job we had cracking weather at Muirfield two weeks ago  🤣


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			Aye there no gate or anything still plenty of access if its closed,
		
Click to expand...

How old are you? 13?


----------



## DanFST (Mar 24, 2020)

I've never been a fan of heavy modding or banning anyone, but Jesus.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I've never been a fan of heavy modding or banning anyone, but Jesus.
		
Click to expand...

Who is that aimed at?


----------



## big_matt (Mar 24, 2020)

Some of the posts on these recent threads sadly show what a pathetic, selfish nation we have become.

Despite a rising death toll, rapidly increasing unemployment, and people not even able to attend funerals of those they are close to, we have grown men throwing their toys out the pram because they cant play golf for a bit!

In terms of the original question - id guess they might allow more activity in a few months should the cases show significant reduction.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 24, 2020)

End of April, early may hopefully.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It’s a bloody good job we had cracking weather at Muirfield two weeks ago  🤣
		
Click to expand...

Shame about the company eh 😊


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2020)

Lucky to hit a fairway before June.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm keeping my fairway mat in my bag just in case.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Lucky to hit a fairway before June.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky to hit a fairway any time.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Lucky to hit a fairway before June.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be surprised if it was before September/October time. No point opening everything up only to let it all flare up again.
 Got to take into account the w4nksp4ngle5 who think they’re entitled to do whatever they want because nothing applies to them.
 Personally, I’d equip every homeowner who lives alongside a golf course with sniper rifles. Just think of the benefits to society 😂


----------



## DanFST (Mar 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Who is that aimed at?
		
Click to expand...

Those who are stupid/entitled enough to think they are important enough to be the exception to the rules. Those that are so stupid they are actually posting it online so everyone can see how much of a **** they are. 

I've had covid (99%), there is no reason I can't be outside as we understand the virus. I'm hunkered down just like everyone else, them the rules.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're lucky to hit a fairway any time. 

Click to expand...

You're not wrong big fella🤭🤭


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 25, 2020)

First registered case in China = Dec 31st. Draconian lockdown, way above and beyond what the UK has imposed. China are barely relaxing their lockdown now, and only for those that have had no contact with C19.

Maybe the end of June, probably the end of August....… 2021.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 25, 2020)

SGC001 said:



			Best guess middle of next year.

Can't see it happening this summer, winter the NHS will he overrun with flu nevermind the corona virus.

Vaccine would be a year even with shortcuts, maybe if people who've had it get an immunity then a serum inoculation to provide temporary immunity may get it going earlier.
		
Click to expand...

The NHS is almost running at capacity most winters, obviously this virus on top of normal winter bugs is sending the NHS into meltdown.
Let's hope the measures taken will impact on the spread of flu as which will also help alleviate the pressure on the NHS.
Flu itself has no bearing when we get back to golf, that will happen when this present virus is under control.
When people can't even visit elderly relatives in care homes, or those hospitalised, how must people feel when loved ones are dying and they can't even see them.
Golf can wait far more important things to get on with.


----------



## bradleywedge (Mar 25, 2020)

25/4/2020


----------



## carldudley (Mar 25, 2020)

Call me a grass if you will but I had to call the ranger yesterday while out for my one exercise of the day. 

Couple of chaps playing golf on the common (why we've left the flags in i do not know), they were not observing the 2-metre separation and if they'd have hit someone, which is highly likely on our course, they wouldn't have been insured. 

Pretty sure they weren't from either of the clubs that use the course, but if they were I hope they have their membership revoked.

Yeah, it sucks not playing, or even going to the range, but we need to be sensible if we're going to get on top of this virus.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’d be surprised if it was before September/October time. No point opening everything up only to let it all flare up again.
Got to take into account the w4nksp4ngle5 who think they’re entitled to do whatever they want because nothing applies to them.
Personally, I’d equip every homeowner who lives alongside a golf course with sniper rifles. Just think of the benefits to society 😂
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking like a proper American! I read sales of guns are up 70% in the US, don't know how many of them live next to a golf course.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll be surprised if courses are open before July tbh. Just like I'm expecting the kids not to go back till school until September now.

I had to do a supermarket run this morning before work as we didn't panic buy and are now out of a few things like bread, eggs, fresh meat etc. Also had to get some stuff for the MIL who is now housebound for 12 weeks. Pleasant surprise at the supermarket, they are limiting numbers in and out and everyone was respecting a 2 metre gap while waiting to get in, took about 10 minutes to get in the shop. Shelves full, could get whatever you wanted with no issues.
Anyway, the drive over to the supermarket is down a country road about 2 miles long and I'm lucky if I ever see more than 1 person along that road. This morning I passed about 15 "joggers", one of them looked like they had squeezed into clothes they last wore in the 80's and about 30 people walking dogs. Mental.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd hope that things will get back to normal activity with precautions towards the end of April. 

Issue is that the bar for stuff to re-open is probably higher than it was to close. Likely that we will see gradual introduction of business activity... shops, barbers, dentists etc. that might be allowed to reopen before the likes of gyms and golf courses.  

Also issue is the time lag. So at the moment this weeks action, or even last weeks isn't having a big impact on no. of cases or deaths. It will take about 14 days for this to become effective and really see if things have worked, or are working. So my guess is that this time lag is going to mean a wait at the other end before they really see a true picture of how on top of things we are, or otherwise.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 25, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Call me a grass if you will but I had to call the ranger yesterday while out for my one exercise of the day.

Couple of chaps playing golf on the common (why we've left the flags in i do not know), they were not observing the 2-metre separation and if they'd have hit someone, which is highly likely on our course, they wouldn't have been insured.

Pretty sure they weren't from either of the clubs that use the course, but if they were I hope they have their membership revoked.

Yeah, it sucks not playing, or even going to the range, but we need to be sensible if we're going to get on top of this virus.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly, I'd do exactly the same. Behaviour like that will lead to it being a longer period of lockdown.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That just isn't practical is it. Some people have tiny flats and no gardens. Do you expect them to run around in a tight circle 150 times? I'm a bit gutted that all my usual avenues of exercise are curtailed, but I'm grateful I can still go for a run - not massively enjoyable but a small saving grace in the absence of anything else. If I couldn't even do that I'd go mad.
		
Click to expand...

The expectation is, that no matter the size of your house or flat, you stay inside, apart from the guidelines that have been provided. 

Running is not the only form of exercise.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 25, 2020)

If you'd planned ahead you would have your own gym and swimming pool at home.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 25, 2020)

Middle of August.

Got plans to setup a short game area in my garden. That’ll keep me busy on the weekends!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 25, 2020)

It really depends on results at the end of the lockdown. If they are dropping we may well be released but there will be a rise again after that. There is going to be an up and down of numbers that gets smaller with each cycle but only if these measures are working.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I'd hope that things will get back to normal activity with precautions towards the end of April.

Issue is that the bar for stuff to re-open is probably higher than it was to close. Likely that we will see gradual introduction of business activity... shops, barbers, dentists etc. that might be allowed to reopen before the likes of gyms and golf courses. 

Also issue is the time lag. So at the moment this weeks action, or even last weeks isn't having a big impact on no. of cases or deaths. It will take about 14 days for this to become effective and really see if things have worked, or are working. So my guess is that this time lag is going to mean a wait at the other end before they really see a true picture of how on top of things we are, or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

April - pie in the sky talk!


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			April - pie in the sky talk!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure. We are in a 3 week lockdown. Give that another 10 to 14 days to assess if that has worked and project the strain on the NHS, takes us to week of 27th April. Personally would be hugely surprised if we are not back to some kind of normal after 5 weeks, or at least into May.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 25, 2020)

I've got a feeling that it will be 2021, if I'm still around and still able to play.
Optimism has never been my strong suit, however, so hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 25, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I'm not so sure. We are in a 3 week lockdown. Give that another 10 to 14 days to assess if that has worked and project the strain on the NHS, takes us to week of 27th April. Personally would be hugely surprised if we are not back to some kind of normal after 5 weeks, or at least into May.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're right. It seems to me that the country won't  be able to sustain this regime for more than a month. I'd be surprised if there weren't some changes at the end of this 3 week period, and hopefully outdoor exercise and activities will be the crumb we're thrown as they are so low risk. 
We'll see. By the end of the week I'm sure everything will have changed again.


----------



## hovis (Mar 25, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I'm not so sure. We are in a 3 week lockdown. Give that another 10 to 14 days to assess if that has worked and project the strain on the NHS, takes us to week of 27th April. Personally would be hugely surprised if we are not back to some kind of normal after 5 weeks, or at least into May.
		
Click to expand...

i think we'll get a least another 5 weeks ontop.   imo the prime minister said 3 weeks to keep calm.  If he'd said 8 weeks I think there would have been mass panic


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd imagine periods of lockdown interspersed with more relaxed spell for some time to come.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 25, 2020)

hovis said:



			i think we'll get a least another 5 weeks ontop.   imo the prime minister said 3 weeks to keep calm.  If he'd said 8 weeks I think there would have been mass panic
		
Click to expand...

This 100%. Anything before the end of may and I'll be chuffed. Can't wait to get out but it's just not important right now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			This 100%. Anything before the end of may and I'll be chuffed. Can't wait to get out but it's just not important right now.
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll still looking a long way down the line. If you look at how Spain and Italy with their lockdowns, harsher than what we currently have and deaths rise there still. I don't think we'll have even hit a peek until May, another 8 weeks away which tied in with the scientific graph.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2020)

Khamelion said:



			The expectation is, that no matter the size of your house or flat, you stay inside, apart from the guidelines that have been provided.

Running is not the only form of exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, just look at post #69.


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2020)

Normally I'm a habitual checker of the weather forecast, seems like weeks since I last looked at it.

I don't expect to look at one again until mid May at the earliest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Crow said:



			Normally I'm a habitual checker of the weather forecast, seems like weeks since I last looked at it.

I don't expect to look at one again until mid May at the earliest.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I had some great plans to ramp up practice after work and of course the sun is out and it's lovely and warm. It would be another kick in the knackers for all us golfers if the UK is bathed in a glorious summer and we can't be out enjoying it, but there again there is a bigger picture. One time I wouldn't mind a wet summer (and it would help the courses)


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

I think we’ll be lucky to be golfing even in June, obviously massively dependent on numbers over the coming weeks  but even really low numbers could just kickstart it again  so I think we’ll go into more of a lockdown then very slowly be released out of it, this could be over several months, my personal forecast is, anything before August will be a bonus 😳


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 25, 2020)

I think start of May too, for me key is that we’ll have mass testing and a ramped up nhs allowing slightly more capacity to return to normal. At end of the day, they’re not waiting on a vaccine so do need this to pass through a lot of the population.

London perhaps will be slightly different given it’s population density and number of cases.


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2020)

If I was offered June 1st now....I'd be delighted...and astonished!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I think start of May too, for me key is that we’ll have mass testing and a ramped up nhs allowing slightly more capacity to return to normal. At end of the day, they’re not waiting on a vaccine so do need this to pass through a lot of the population.

London perhaps will be slightly different given it’s population density and number of cases.
		
Click to expand...

We have already ramped up to 39 beds (from 19) and we're being expected to ramp up to 51 although quite how is beyond me. That's worse case but an expectation we're expected to meet. We already have pulled in a host of staff from other areas and agency to start the training and be ready to cover once we escalate beyond the main ICU into the theatres where escalation bays are housed. I don't think we'll have spare capacity and if London's current trend as the UK epicentre continues it will spill out into Bershire, Surrey and neighbouring areas on top of our own local casualties. The testing will be key to see who has and hasn't had it and hopefully can make the government make some sensible decisions about reducing lockdown in some places


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have already ramped up to 39 beds (from 19) and we're being expected to ramp up to 51 although quite how is beyond me. That's worse case but an expectation we're expected to meet. We already have pulled in a host of staff from other areas and agency to start the training and be ready to cover once we escalate beyond the main ICU into the theatres where escalation bays are housed. I don't think we'll have spare capacity and if London's current trend as the UK epicentre continues it will spill out into Bershire, Surrey and neighbouring areas on top of our own local casualties. The testing will be key to see who has and hasn't had it and hopefully can make the government make some sensible decisions about reducing lockdown in some places
		
Click to expand...

Surely the sensible decision is not to reduce lockdown???


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2020)

casuk said:



			Aye there no gate or anything still plenty of access if its closed,
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly mate, they will bar you for playing when the course is closed, seriously .Take care Chris.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Surely the sensible decision is not to reduce lockdown???
		
Click to expand...

Presumably Homers point is that if the north west or Scotland for example are regularly testing, isolating and seeing minimal cases then that region could reduce lockdown despite say significant cases still being within London on testing. Challenge around travel between areas though.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 25, 2020)

I can't believe people are saying April, that's crazy optimistic. I feel like we'll barely be over the peak of this thing by then. Best case scenario has to be June if we're extremely lucky, more realistically July, but probably August at the earliest.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			If you'd planned ahead you would have your own gym and swimming pool at home. 

Click to expand...

 I wish I hadn't sold my WI Fit


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have already ramped up to 39 beds (from 19) and we're being expected to ramp up to 51 although quite how is beyond me. That's worse case but an expectation we're expected to meet. We already have pulled in a host of staff from other areas and agency to start the training and be ready to cover once we escalate beyond the main ICU into the theatres where escalation bays are housed. I don't think we'll have spare capacity and if London's current trend as the UK epicentre continues it will spill out into Bershire, Surrey and neighbouring areas on top of our own local casualties. The testing will be key to see who has and hasn't had it and hopefully can make the government make some sensible decisions about reducing lockdown in some places
		
Click to expand...

4000 beds going into the Excel (Nightingale) as we speak, similar at the NEC, reducing a lockdown is way off yet, the testing operation will just underline how big this is and how many are actually infected, hold on to your hats, I don’t  think we’ve seen nothing yet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			4000 beds going into the Excel (Nightingale) as we speak, similar at the NEC, reducing a lockdown is way off yet, the testing operation will just underline how big this is and how many are actually infected, hold on to your hats, I don’t  think we’ve seen nothing yet!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. We are ready for the surge and touch wood Reading has got away with it lightly to date but it can't last and London won't cope and so we'll start getting those cases. I think escalation is a long way off (but we have to stay positive) and hopefully there may be areas that are far less affected and so perhaps some local restrictions could be lifted. Still a lot of dark days before the sun comes back on the world


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Presumably Homers point is that if the north west or Scotland for example are regularly testing, isolating and seeing minimal cases then that region could reduce lockdown despite say significant cases still being within London on testing. Challenge around travel between areas though.
		
Click to expand...

No we need to ride this out together as you'll get the brain-dead who think they can travel to wherever they want while other areas are in lock down.

This is a collective thing and we all have a role to play in all this.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. We are ready for the surge and touch wood Reading has got away with it lightly to date but it can't last and London won't cope and so we'll start getting those cases. I think escalation is a long way off (but we have to stay positive) and hopefully there may be areas that are far less affected and so perhaps some local restrictions could be lifted. Still a lot of dark days before the sun comes back on the world
		
Click to expand...

It’s all or nothing, you can’t relax different areas, people can’t be trusted not to travel, and it’s the spreading of the virus that is key, so, no areas anywhere in the country will be allowed less restrictions just because they have less reported infections, it’s not workable, the virus has to be extinguished and we’re all in it together.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No we need to ride this out together as you'll get the brain-dead who think they can travel to wherever they want while other areas are in lock down.

This is a collective thing and we all have a role to play in all this.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t necessarily disagree as we’ve seen people don’t follow instructions but not sure it’s 100% a straightforward decision. Economy is still a factor as government assistance won’t go on forever and if it stops, persuading people to isolate becomes even harder.

Appreciate statistics are unreliable (so would need to get better) but for example Hull have supposedly had 1 confirmed case out of 250k people. If after regular testing there was still no sign then relaxing restrictions could reduce the burden to fund other areas (e.g gov assistance or for nhs). That’s obviously a very small area, but say if Scotland are having the same then I can’t see Scottish parliament not relaxing it. (Appreciate different political dynamic)

I’ll add that’s just my opinion and based on an understanding that people aren’t expecting to be able to extinguish it altogether very quickly (e.g immunisation way down the line) so would be looking at trying to manage it. How easy or practical that is I’ve no idea as obviously not qualified in this area.


----------



## KenL (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm hoping for golf in June and that I can go on my July holiday.  Meant to be going to the Algarve in 2 weeks but that ain't happening.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Don’t necessarily disagree as we’ve seen people don’t follow instructions but not sure it’s 100% a straightforward decision. Economy is still a factor as government assistance won’t go on forever and if it stops, persuading people to isolate becomes even harder.

Appreciate statistics are unreliable (so would need to get better) but for example Hull have supposedly had 1 confirmed case out of 250k people. If after regular testing there was still no sign then relaxing restrictions could reduce the burden to fund other areas (e.g gov assistance or for nhs). That’s obviously a very small area, but say if Scotland are having the same then I can’t see Scottish parliament not relaxing it. (Appreciate different political dynamic)

I’ll add that’s just my opinion and based on an understanding that people aren’t expecting to be able to extinguish it altogether very quickly (e.g immunisation way down the line) so would be looking at trying to manage it. How easy or practical that is I’ve no idea as obviously not qualified in this area.
		
Click to expand...

So you relax an area, which people visit for work from all areas of the country, and suddenly come into contact with more people than they would have because that area has had its lockdown relaxed, and guess what happens next..


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 25, 2020)

E


Fish said:



			So you relax an area, which people visit for work from all areas of the country, and suddenly come into contact with more people than they would have because that area has had its lockdown relaxed, and guess what happens next..
		
Click to expand...

Fully get your point but again I’m working on the assumption you’re not eradicating the virus.

Under your premise you can’t relax the current self isolation (which would allow people to travel) until every single case of covid has gone in the country plus an additional period (and that would still require all borders to be closed). What if a key worker passes it to family member neither have significant symptoms. Lockdown lifted, then they go out and pass it on not realising it. Same point, what happens next? But presumably you’re not proposing a 12/18 month or seasonal lockdown until a vaccine has been found and mass produced?

In the situation you put forward, one people in higher concentration spots would still be locked down but I’d assume testing kicks in, then isolate/regular check the likely contacts to contain in that area. It also assumes area has the nhs capacity to deal with a smaller outbreak.

I should add I think they’ll want to keep it the same if they can, as you already see comments on mixed messaging. I just responded to a small comment from Homer and consider it plausible that a one strategy fits all may not be the final answer; perhaps on something small like which towns open up employment e.g. spaces that can be controlled.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 25, 2020)

Maybe I am getting it this wrong but I dont think the whole country will peak at the same time. 

London looks like it's about to go off. We are hundreds of miles and a sea away but under the same restrictions. I feel it will get bad here too but not as early as London. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Maybe I am getting it this wrong but I dont think the whole country will peak at the same time.

London looks like it's about to go off. We are hundreds of miles and a sea away but under the same restrictions. I feel it will get bad here too but not as early as London.

Time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, they’ll be hot spots in different areas/regions or cities, and the more diverse and congested, the potential for more cases, so London is very much a potential hot spot, I personally think there’s loads of positive cases in lockdown, so until testing becomes more accessible, we truly don’t know the current scale, but I think it’s hugely embedded within us already, but hopefully the current lockdown will stifle it, to some degree, but when you look at whats going on at the Excel (4k beds) and local news reporting the same is being prepared at the NEC, someone knows a lot more than us and are preparing themselves for some big numbers, not just for confirmed cases, but for mass deaths also!


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2020)

Well the evidence from other countries suggests we've a long way to go before the peak of this.  The  authorities have to plan for the expected peak...


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 25, 2020)

I fear we are playing the long game.   Trying to draw this thing out to minimize deaths.  

I dont disagree with the tactic but people need to realise this wont be going away for quite some time.

It's taken wuhan 3 months on strict lock down to get a handle on it. 

If theres any golf this summer I'd be happy. Next few weeks we will have a better idea.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

big_matt said:



			Some of the posts on these recent threads sadly show what a pathetic, selfish nation we have become.

Despite a rising death toll, rapidly increasing unemployment, and people not even able to attend funerals of those they are close to, we have grown men throwing their toys out the pram because they cant play golf for a bit!

In terms of the original question - id guess they might allow more activity in a few months should the cases show significant reduction.
		
Click to expand...

I understand where your coming from but it's the usual minority who cant see past themselves.
We are not a selfish nation as the half a million who have volunteered to do whatever they can for the NHS during this crisis testifies.
The vast majority on here are not as self-centred as the few.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 26, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			I understand where your coming from but it's the usual minority who cant see past themselves.
We are not a selfish nation as the half a million who have volunteered to do whatever they can for the NHS during this crisis testifies.
The vast majority on here are not as self-centred as the few.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree your premise, I think it's also important to recognise that many of those who's comments on here, a golf forum for golf discussions, seem self-centred, may well be part of the half million.
These things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 26, 2020)

duncan mackie said:



			Whilst I agree your premise, I think it's also important to recognise that many of those who's comments on here, a golf forum for golf discussions, seem self-centred, may well be part of the half million.
These things are not mutually exclusive.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying all of us who want to get back to playing are self-centred as you rightly say it's a golf forum.
People in all walks of life want to get back to normality, it's those who would put others at risk for their own selfish needs I'm getting at.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 26, 2020)

Slightly off topic but I now feel very happy that the last hole I played (Sunday 22nd March), I played in regulation, given a strong cross wind and the fact its SI1 I can have a prolonged break knowing my form was good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Slightly off topic but I now feel very happy that the last hole I played (Sunday 22nd March), I played in regulation, given a strong cross wind and the fact its SI1 I can have a prolonged break knowing my form was good 

Click to expand...

Indeed. Made a par at the last on Sunday having chopped it round all day and hit my best drive of the day, so so 3 wood and left 156 into a breeze hurting and left to right over water. Nothing to lose and although the swing was crap the result was good and it got over the pond (just) and two putted for an easy par.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			So you relax an area, which people visit for work from all areas of the country, and suddenly come into contact with more people than they would have because that area has had its lockdown relaxed, and guess what happens next..
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand, I think you can be fairly sure that people wont be flocking to Hull ...


----------



## pendodave (Mar 26, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Slightly off topic but I now feel very happy that the last hole I played (Sunday 22nd March), I played in regulation, given a strong cross wind and the fact its SI1 I can have a prolonged break knowing my form was good 

Click to expand...

Haha. My last stroke was a 15ft birdie putt! I'd been 3 putting all day, so remember joking about golf taking the piss. Sadly it turned out to be not just golf...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Slightly off topic but I now feel very happy that the last hole I played (Sunday 22nd March), I played in regulation, given a strong cross wind and the fact its SI1 I can have a prolonged break knowing my form was good 

Click to expand...

My last round was crap. And the last hole I chopped it about, fatted a pitch to a temporary green I didn't even know was a temp green until I got there, then gave myself a 6 foot putt and called it a 7. Oh well.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2020)

In all honesty, not sure when I will next play. I decided not to renew my current membership just before this hit and so will be looking for a new club. Will need to do some research as to the state of local clubs after this has finished and see how I feel. Happy to be a nomad until then.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			In all honesty, not sure when I will next play. I decided not to renew my current membership just before this hit and so will be looking for a new club. Will need to do some research as to the state of local clubs after this has finished and see how I feel. Happy to be a nomad until then.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t think you had that much choice Greg, dependent on how far you wanted to travel, which I believe isn’t far.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Didn’t think you had that much choice Greg, dependent on how far you wanted to travel, which I believe isn’t far.
		
Click to expand...

More willing to travel these days so have Stoke Rochford, Sleaford, Spalding, Greetham Valley, Rutland Water etc. Going back to Stoke is the prime option but need to see how they are once this is over


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2020)

It might be a while.  But all being well the fairways should be in cracking nick as I believe one of the off-course greens team is staying with the Head Greenkeeper in his house on course to keep things cut.  And they'll be able to finish the couple of new bunkers they hadn't quite completed.  Plus with no golf the new turf around the new bunkers will have plenty of time to get well bedded in - undisturbed by size 10s.  Desperately seeking a golfing upside to this crisis.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			More willing to travel these days so have Stoke Rochford, Sleaford, Spalding, Greetham Valley, Rutland Water etc. Going back to Stoke is the prime option but need to see how they are once this is over
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought Stoke would be in a good place as they had a cracking winter with green fees as loads from Leicester visited as it was the only course open for miles.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			More willing to travel these days so have Stoke Rochford, Sleaford, Spalding, Greetham Valley, Rutland Water etc. Going back to Stoke is the prime option but need to see how they are once this is over
		
Click to expand...

I’d be Looking to see how they all coped over the winter, I know we did some deals with Sleaford I think at Woodhall as there course was unplayed for months!

I enjoy my annual knock around Stoke Rochford, friendly clubhouse also.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would have thought Stoke would be in a good place as they had a cracking winter with green fees as loads from Leicester visited as it was the only course open for miles.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’ve been there a few times with Gary (Region3) & Andy.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I’ve been there a few times with Gary (Region3) & Andy.
		
Click to expand...

Was a member there before when I lived further south on the A1 and do miss the place. It was certainly the only course fully open within miles of me over winter


----------



## Siolag (Mar 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It might be a while.  But all being well the fairways should be in cracking nick as I believe one of the off-course greens team is staying with the Head Greenkeeper in his house on course to keep things cut.  And they'll be able to finish the couple of new bunkers they hadn't quite completed.  Plus with no golf the new turf around the new bunkers will have plenty of time to get well bedded in - undisturbed by size 10s.  Desperately seeking a golfing upside to this crisis.
		
Click to expand...

That’s some dedication!


----------



## stevenk (Mar 26, 2020)

Given that they are so spending billions on super hospitals I think we are many months away from the peak. Courses may be open before October but I doubt it . Let’s see what happens in China as they reopen over there. Will we all lose our competition status?????????


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

stevenk said:



			Given that they are so spending billions on super hospitals I think we are many months away from the peak. Courses may be open before October but I doubt it . Let’s see what happens in China as they reopen over there. Will we all lose our competition status?????????
		
Click to expand...

Won’t matter, WHS kicks in November.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Won’t matter, WHS kicks in November.
		
Click to expand...

Will it still though? I thought that they wanted to run the two systems in tandem this year so that the software could be tested. Might they not postpone it to allow for the testing?


----------



## IanM (Mar 28, 2020)

Big dilemma!!!!!

I am cleaning clubs and tidying golf bag.  

At this time of year I take out the woolly hat, winter mitts and extra towels and put in sun cream!

I wonder if all the winter stuff needs to stay put in case my next round is in the blooming winter!


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 28, 2020)

IanM said:



			Big dilemma!!!!!

I am cleaning clubs and tidying golf bag. 

At this time of year I take out the woolly hat, winter mitts and extra towels and put in sun cream!

I wonder if all the winter stuff needs to stay put in case my next round is in the blooming winter!  

Click to expand...

Haha. Very possibly as I think this is a long haul situation now and not a 3 week fix.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2020)

Mind you.. with the way climate change is going you never know...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I fear we are playing the long game.   Trying to draw this thing out to minimize deaths.  

I dont disagree with the tactic but people need to realise this wont be going away for quite some time.

It's taken wuhan 3 months on strict lock down to get a handle on it. 

If theres any golf this summer I'd be happy. Next few weeks we will have a better idea.
		
Click to expand...

Wuhan was the absolute epicenter of this whole mess. Other parts of China relaxed before then. Saying that they were able to carry out a far more dedicated lock down than we are doing so I'm not sure what model or timescale we will follow.


----------



## IanM (Mar 28, 2020)

....and if my next game is in January 2021, my Dryjoys are nice and clean!


----------



## tigerwes (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm hoping August sometime.  

I was already considering not renewing my membership next year. This could push me to deciding.  I've not played 18 holes since early October I think, only managed maybe 5 rounds of 9ish holes.

No fault of the club, but £1000 for at best 3 months of golf just isn't value for money. I already lose half the comps every year due to working every other weekend. 

But at the end of the day, what's a round of golf when 100's of people are dying everyday.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 29, 2020)

I may have been overly hopeful.
I moved my clubs, and golfing paraphernalia, from my “winter” carry bag into my “summer” trolley bag.
Perhaps I’ll be carrying again next time I play 🤷?


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 29, 2020)

The answer to when do I golf again is a big dont know.
Just got to be as positive as possible my own reconning is August being worst case scenario but hopefully sooner.

Some can handle isolation better than others, just for that reason I think it's better to keep as positive as possible.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 29, 2020)

Seriously hoping no later than June. 

I am thinking I could have had 15x0.1s back by then that I have lost out on.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2020)

Medical professionals are expecting the peak to be late April/early May.
If we're back by mid June well be doing ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Medical professionals are expecting the peak to be late April/early May.
If we're back by mid June well be doing ok.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to one of our consultants and like me desperate to play but he thinks given the data he's seen, late August/September would be the earliest. His fear is we get a second wave as restrictions slowly get lifted which will shut courses again for a bit


----------



## Golf_Mad (Mar 30, 2020)

I think I said earlier in this thread that my prediction was mid may...I did mean mid may 2021


----------



## Liam_x7 (Mar 30, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Just heading over to the range to hone my skills. 

Click to expand...

Is yours still open? My local is slammed shut


----------



## robbeh32 (Mar 30, 2020)

I honestly think they will relax lockdown to before end of april but social distancing will remain a thing and mass gatherings not being allowed also. Don't ask me why I think this because I have no evidence!


----------



## Golf_Mad (Mar 30, 2020)

IanM said:



			Big dilemma!!!!!

I am cleaning clubs and tidying golf bag. 

*At this time of year I take out the woolly hat, winter mitts and extra towels and put in sun cream!*

I wonder if all the winter stuff needs to stay put in case my next round is in the blooming winter!  

Click to expand...

This is what I do once the clocks go forward so I would of been doing this, this week. I feel depressed now.


----------



## hovis (Mar 30, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			I honestly think they will relax lockdown to before end of april but social distancing will remain a thing and mass gatherings not being allowed also. Don't ask me why I think this because I have no evidence!
		
Click to expand...

i think this too.  I just don't think you can keep people locked up for that long.   just my opinion though


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 31, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I may have been overly hopeful.
I moved my clubs, and golfing paraphernalia, from my “winter” carry bag into my “summer” trolley bag.
Perhaps I’ll be carrying again next time I play 🤷?
		
Click to expand...

I did the same - did manage to get one round in with the trolley.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			I honestly think they will relax lockdown to before end of april but social distancing will remain a thing and mass gatherings not being allowed also. Don't ask me why I think this because I have no evidence!
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			i think this too.  I just don't think you can keep people locked up for that long.   just my opinion though
		
Click to expand...

I thought April to May was the predicted peak for the virus, surely that's not the right time to relax the lockdown. They wouldn't start to relax until numbers of the disease have fallen sufficiently I'd have thought.


----------



## Doodle (Mar 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spoke to one of our consultants and like me desperate to play but he thinks given the data he's seen, late August/September would be the earliest. His fear is we get a second wave as restrictions slowly get lifted which will shut courses again for a bit
		
Click to expand...

If you are correct, there won't be many clubs that survive this.
There are huge costs involved running a golf club, even with some staff laid off.
If we lose a whole summer, we are stuffed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

Months.  But looking on the bright side of that I find that I play some of my best golf after a long lay-off - so looking forward to a blistering late autumn and winter season


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I thought April to May was the predicted peak for the virus, surely that's not the right time to relax the lockdown. They wouldn't start to relax until numbers of the disease have fallen sufficiently I'd have thought.
		
Click to expand...

my interpretation is they don't know when the peak will be. they said they'll know in 2 weeks.  I just think they'll have another week or too maybe stricter lockdown and start to lift off with restrictions.   I'm conscious I may be dreaming


----------



## Mel Smooth (Mar 31, 2020)

There's no logical reason for extending a restriction on outdoor activity beyond June.
The virus is here, it will stay, the key is to find a way to mitigate it's impact once the first wave of infection subsides.

If you are in the at risk group, then you take the relevant precautions to minimise your risk of infection.

People need to step away from the notion that we can't go back to something resembling a normal lifestyle for month and months.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			my interpretation is they don't know when the peak will be. they said they'll know in 2 weeks.  I just think they'll have another week or too maybe stricter lockdown and start to lift off with restrictions.   I'm conscious I may be dreaming
		
Click to expand...

If they don't know when the peak is, that suggests it will be later on rather than sooner doesn't it? To me that means numbers are still on the rise and they don't know when they're going to stop rising - which is not really a positive sign.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If they don't know when the peak is, that suggests it will be later on rather than sooner doesn't it? To me that means numbers are still on the rise and they don't know when they're going to stop rising - which is not really a positive sign.
		
Click to expand...

all I know is she said the figures in the next 2 weeks will determine alot.  I suppose anything else beyond that is a mystery.    maybe then will be the peak?   sorry, dreaming again


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			all I know is she said the figures in the next 2 weeks will determine alot.  I suppose anything else beyond that is a mystery.    maybe then will be the peak?   sorry, dreaming again
		
Click to expand...

Well fingers crossed anyway! I guess I'm more the kind of person to picture the worst scenario and hopefully be pleasantly surprised, rather than hope for the best and be disappointed.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

Doodle said:



			If you are correct, there won't be many clubs that survive this.
There are huge costs involved running a golf club, even with some staff laid off.
If we lose a whole summer, we are stuffed.
		
Click to expand...


Only the strongest survive, it must be true, I read it on here.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

Italy is still averaging 700 deaths a day, they reckon they may just be entering their peak. I suggest we get used to how things are for now cause I doubt we'll see much change within the next 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Italy is still averaging 700 deaths a day, they reckon they may just be entering their peak. I suggest we get used to how things are for now cause I doubt we'll see much change within the next 4 - 6 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

i dont quite agree.  the predictions that we where 2 weeks behind Italy didn't quite pan out.  Italy and Spain is a different beast altogether and what is happening there won't quite unravel here.  imo of course.  
according to the ghaph we are more aligned to France. that's not to say we won't have another extended lockdown though, I agree


----------



## Mel Smooth (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			i dont quite agree.  the predictions that we where 2 weeks behind Italy didn't quite pan out.  Italy and Spain is a different beast altogether and what is happening there won't quite unravel here.  imo of course. 
according to the ghaph we are more aligned to France. that's not to say we won't have another extended lockdown though, I agree
		
Click to expand...

While the results in the UK for the last two days are encouraging, it's too early to say that there won't be another spike in cases. 
We've had lockdown in Spain for 3 weeks and the numbers are still going up. 

Nobody knows how the cases are being recorded either. Typically in Spain 1500 people a day will die. with some hospitals at crisis point, it's hard to ascertain how accurate the cause of death statistics will be.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			i dont quite agree.  the predictions that we where 2 weeks behind Italy didn't quite pan out.  Italy and Spain is a different beast altogether and what is happening there won't quite unravel here.  imo of course. 
according to the ghaph we are more aligned to France. that's not to say we won't have another extended lockdown though, I agree
		
Click to expand...

You don't quite agree we'll see no change in our restricted life within the next 4 - 6 weeks ? So I presume you do think we will see a reduction, well I hope you're right and I'm wrong.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I thought April to May was the predicted peak for the virus, surely that's not the right time to relax the lockdown. They wouldn't start to relax until numbers of the disease have fallen sufficiently I'd have thought.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the use of the word 'peak' in the context of 'flattening' gives the right message.  If the virus had been left to run amok then there would most certainly have been a very high and deadly 'peak' - albeit short lived.  But the effect of 'flattening' is actually more akin to creating a plateau - with the plateau hopefully being at or under the capacity of the NHS to cope - but possibly lasting quite a bit longer than a rapid climb to a peak and then fall.  It may be that we'll reach the plateau level in a couple or three weeks - but will probably stay there for quite some time.  Clearly then we can't even think about relaxing things until numbers of cases is found to be falling from the plateau level - and possibly for some time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm confident we're months away from golf. I'll also predict that there will be no competition golf for anyone in 2020!

😳


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You don't quite agree we'll see no change in our restricted life within the next 4 - 6 weeks ? So I presume you do think we will see a reduction, well I hope you're right and I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

i think after these 3 weeks we'll get another week or two of the same or stricter measures then a lift but with restrictions like those before the lockdown


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			i think after these 3 weeks we'll get another week or two of the same or stricter measures then a lift but with restrictions like those before the lockdown
		
Click to expand...

I think there will be no golf before June, I think there will be no pubs/clubs/bookies/sport etc etc open before June, so I don't see much changing tbh. 

As for the lockdown itself, as much as we think we are locked down, it's still fairly relaxed. I've seen more people out walking/excising than I have ever before. Yes streets are quieter but most seem to be getting on with life. Personally haven't earned a penny since the official lockdown but my good tory government will see me ok..................


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I think there will be no golf before June, I think there will be no pubs/clubs/bookies/sport etc etc open before June, so I don't see much changing tbh.

As for the lockdown itself, as much as we think we are locked down, it's still fairly relaxed. I've seen more people out walking/excising than I have ever before. Yes streets are quieter but most seem to be getting on with life. Personally haven't earned a penny since the official lockdown but my good tory government will see me ok..................
		
Click to expand...

one thing to remember is how the disease is transmitted.   walking past someone within a few inches is not the same as social gatherings and social interaction.  they say this is a virus that is spread through association rather than a brief encounter.  with that in mind (if it's true) how Much benefit would we see if things got even tighter?   once again.  my opinion not fact


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2020)

My thoughts, an they are just my thoughts, is that we may get a tightening up at the end of this week simply to allow control over the easter weekend when the nutters will be out in force at parks and beauty spots, around relatives' houses for easter sunday etc. I can then see a relaxation back to where we are now for a week or 2 after easter and after that it will depend on the figures.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 31, 2020)

Apart from the traveling for exercise recommendation, there's nothing about a 2 ball playing golf and practicing good social distancing that contravenes existing guidelines.
So in theory, any relaxation of guidelines might see some form of the game being allowed.
In practice, I'm not sure that this logic will apply.


----------



## richbeech (Mar 31, 2020)

Quite simply I'm not expecting to play golf before the autumn at the earliest. I'm not saying we'll be on strict lockdown until then but we won't go from lockdown back to normality over night. It'll be a phased approach. If what the government was saying is true and it's going to be 6 months of lockdown / strict rules on social distancing that takes us to September and then I imagine it'll be another month or more before pubs, bars golf courses are allowed to open again. I can be quite pessimistic at times but I also think a lot of people don't realise how serious this is. One bloke today was speaking to the misses saying "we'll be back to normal in a couple of weeks". No mate, I'm afraid we won't.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Apart from the traveling for exercise recommendation, there's nothing about a 2 ball playing golf and practicing good social distancing that contravenes existing guidelines.
So in theory, any relaxation of guidelines might see some form of the game being allowed.
In practice, I'm not sure that this logic will apply.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest were we to be still playing I am not sure that that would send the right message to non-golfers.  We can't look at this from just our own golfing perspective - we must look at it from the outside.  Us playing might only reinforce perceptions and prejudices that many have about golf and golfers.  Bottom line is that any golf course is somewhere that people can gather for a social purpose, and therefore they must be out of bounds.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be honest were we to be still playing I am not sure that that would send the right message to non-golfers.  It might only reinforce perceptions and prejudices that many have about golf and golfers.  Bottom line is that any golf course is somewhere that people can gather for a social purpose, and therefore they must be out of bounds.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was thinking they kind of have to tar all sports and activities with the same brush. If you allow golf courses to reopen, then tennis players will be arguing they should be allowed to play again, as would footballers, etc. Before you know everyone's doing exactly as they were before.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I was thinking they kind of have to tar all sports and activities with the same brush. If you allow golf courses to reopen, then tennis players will be arguing they should be allowed to play again, as would footballers, etc. Before you know everyone's doing exactly as they were before.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.
I would imagine the difference between contact/non contact sport is obvious enough to pass without judgement.
Outdoor/indoor too. Requirement to use communal changing rooms.
I'm only thinking out loud, so no zapping/moralising!
After all, cycling, walking, golf - what's actually the difference from the point of view of viruses transmission?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Fair enough.
I would imagine the difference between contact/non contact sport is obvious enough to pass without judgement.
Outdoor/indoor too. Requirement to use communal changing rooms.
I'm only thinking out loud, so no zapping/moralising!
After all, cycling, walking, golf - what's actually the difference from the point of view of viruses transmission?
		
Click to expand...

I guess most of the non contact sports could be played whilst still observing social distancing. The problem is, can you trust people to apply the regulations and in a number of cases I say not. There are a number of instances whereby a broad brush stroke has had to be used(eg applying the same rules to tightly packed inner city areas to small rural communities) but the more exceptions you make, the more people will think that there is room for leeway. For example, if golf were allowed you may be able to trust some established golfers but if you could head out and play for a few hours, how long before non golfers picked up a set of cheap clubs and headed in their droves to the local municipal as it would be a way of getting out in the fresh air for a time. Especially think of that in the context of courses near an urban environment. Sadly you have to be strict on everyone to have any chance of success.


----------



## IanMcC (Mar 31, 2020)

Answering the original question, my guess would be mid Autumn.
I don't think it will be at my home course at the moment, however. Most of our fees are due April 1st, and I know a lot of selfish b******s who are not renewing. Cant see past the end of their nose!
With no bar or green fee takings, and subscriptions decimated by these people, I fear we will close. 
Ironically, we had just turned it around last season, with an increase in comp prices and bar prices. All for nothing now I fear.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Answering the original question, my guess would be mid Autumn.
I don't think it will be at my home course at the moment, however. Most of our fees are due April 1st, and I know a lot of selfish b******s who are not renewing. Cant see past the end of their nose!
With no bar or green fee takings, and subscriptions decimated by these people, I fear we will close.
Ironically, we had just turned it around last season, with an increase in comp prices and bar prices. All for nothing now I fear.
		
Click to expand...

in all fairness.  calling someone selfish for looking after their own camp is a little selfish in itself.    if i was one of those unlucky people that's been benched I probably wouldn't pay my fee's either.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

I think it's naive to think folk will just stump up their fees if they are due. Ours were due come mid Feb so that's just tough but I very much doubt I would be paying mine if they were due now.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Fair enough.
I would imagine the difference between contact/non contact sport is obvious enough to pass without judgement.
Outdoor/indoor too. Requirement to use communal changing rooms.
I'm only thinking out loud, so no zapping/moralising!
After all, cycling, walking, golf - what's actually the difference from the point of view of viruses transmission?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disagreeing with you, but remember this is the British public we're dealing with. Joe Bloggs who likes his footy will be pointing fingers at golf courses shouting "how come they can play but I can't go down 5-a-side!" etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Answering the original question, my guess would be mid Autumn.
I don't think it will be at my home course at the moment, however. Most of our fees are due April 1st, and I know a lot of selfish b******s who are not renewing. Cant see past the end of their nose!
With no bar or green fee takings, and subscriptions decimated by these people, I fear we will close.
Ironically, we had just turned it around last season, with an increase in comp prices and bar prices. All for nothing now I fear.
		
Click to expand...

Not fair at all to call them selfish b******s unless you intimately know their home & life situation.

Edit: If anything you could be perceived as the selfish one, expecting people to throw in money they potentially can't afford just so you can keep playing golf.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm sure many of you have red the article that was in the Guardian the other day about the Italian who wrote a letter to the UK, in it was many great points but for me the most poignant was the line. "  *You will count all the things you do not need*. " That for me was a reality check on life. 

I've looked around my house with all the boys toys I have etc and in the grand scheme of things, they don't mean much, you quickly learn how we can live without them.


----------



## IanMcC (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			in all fairness.  calling someone selfish for looking after their own camp is a little selfish in itself.    if i was one of those unlucky people that's been benched I probably wouldn't pay my fee's either.
		
Click to expand...

So the great British tradition of togetherness in a crisis stops at the gate of the golf course, where apparently it becomes 'every man for himself'. Its called a golf 'club'. Clubs should stick together. Anyone not renewing membership should be ashamed. And don't preach the money thing to me. Anyone affording membership before the crisis can afford it on 80% wages. Tough decision only if you are self employed, but I would suggest every self employed person has an emergency fund. It would appear my feelings are in the minority, but if someone assists in their golf closure by not renewing then they cannot complain when the inevitable happens.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			So the great British tradition of togetherness in a crisis stops at the gate of the golf course, where apparently it becomes 'every man for himself'. Its called a golf 'club'. Clubs should stick together. Anyone not renewing membership should be ashamed. And don't preach the money thing to me. Anyone affording membership before the crisis can afford it on 80% wages. Tough decision only if you are self employed, but I would suggest every self employed person has an emergency fund. It would appear my feelings are in the minority, but if someone assists in their golf closure by not renewing then they cannot complain when the inevitable happens.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez. How far detached from reality can you get?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			So the great British tradition of togetherness in a crisis stops at the gate of the golf course, where apparently it becomes 'every man for himself'. Its called a golf 'club'. Clubs should stick together. Anyone not renewing membership should be ashamed. And don't preach the money thing to me. Anyone affording membership before the crisis can afford it on 80% wages. Tough decision only if you are self employed, but I would suggest every self employed person has an emergency fund. It would appear my feelings are in the minority, but if someone assists in their golf closure by not renewing then they cannot complain when the inevitable happens.
		
Click to expand...

you come across as a stuck up entitled idot.  your prioritys should be your family, yourself and then luxurys imo. even at 80% you don't know people's circumstances. and who's to say how long this 80% will last.  my wife would be pretty mad if I paid £1300 for a luxury to find out in 2 weeks that that has changed to 70,60,50% or even nothing.    let me ask,  how deep would your club dig to pay your mortgage if you lost your job.  I'm certain that they'd tell you to jog on.

id be amazed if you get even one like on your post.

the one thing we can agree on is you can't then moan if your club is forced to fold


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			So the great British tradition of togetherness in a crisis stops at the gate of the golf course, where apparently it becomes 'every man for himself'. Its called a golf 'club'. Clubs should stick together. Anyone not renewing membership should be ashamed. And don't preach the money thing to me. Anyone affording membership before the crisis can afford it on 80% wages. Tough decision only if you are self employed, but I would suggest every self employed person has an emergency fund. It would appear my feelings are in the minority, but if someone assists in their golf closure by not renewing then they cannot complain when the inevitable happens.
		
Click to expand...


Well here is one self employed person with no emergency fund and hasn't earned a penny in 9 days now, yet you think I should be propping my golf club up.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Well here is one self employed person with no emergency fund and hasn't earned a penny in 9 days now, yet you think I should be propping my golf club up.
		
Click to expand...

your just selfish mate.  cant you sell something or cash in a pension?  you club needs your money. 

on a serious note i hope things get better for you


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

hovis said:



			your just selfish mate.  cant you sell something or cash in a pension?  you club needs your money.

on a serious note i hope things get better for you
		
Click to expand...


The pension is about to be cashed, for all it is, but needs must, when I get it through I'll be straight up to my club and shove it all through their letter box.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

I can't see anything until after Easter at the earliest as it would be a four day free for all, According to the briefing tonight there are "green shoots" but having taken the decision to close 95% of businesses and get as many as possible working from home or furloughing where possible it would be madness to give that up now whether that were to be on a religious ground (for those that believe) or because its a major bank holiday. Keep it as is for another 2-3 weeks when the peak is predicted (that I'm not 100% convinced about personally) and then look again


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			, According to the briefing tonight there are "green shoots"
		
Click to expand...

Didn't watch the briefing but today was the country's highest death toll to date of 381 and Italy is still huge daily numbers, 800+ today so I'd be interested to know where the green shoots are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Didn't watch the briefing but today was the country's highest death toll to date of 381 and Italy is still huge daily numbers, 800+ today so I'd be interested to know where the green shoots are.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the rate of infection is down. Not my words and only applicable to the UK


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apparently the rate of infection is down. Not my words and only applicable to the UK
		
Click to expand...


I don't know the rate but 3000+ new "confirmed" cases doesn't fill me with much enthusiasm. I think we are in for a tough 2 or 3 weeks of high death toll, but we have been told repeatedly, this is long term so them giving out green shoots info may be just spin, big mistake bojo made was mention the 12 week timeline, there will be millions holding on to that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I don't know the rate but 3000+ new "confirmed" cases doesn't fill me with much enthusiasm. I think we are in for a tough 2 or 3 weeks of high death toll, but we have been told repeatedly, this is long term so them giving out green shoots info may be just spin, big mistake bojo made was mention the 12 week timeline, there will be millions holding on to that.
		
Click to expand...

Same with Trumps original claims about getting licked quickly. We aren't near the epicentre yet and there are some dark days ahead. I don't know if the green shoots was to keep the public onside regarding isolating and social distancing. Only repeating what was said. If I can find any positive, we had a huge influx of new COVID patients in the last 2-3 days but a good number have now been moved from ICU and their escalated care needs to other areas to continue their recovery. Either we got our preparation spot on (bar the chronic lack of some PPE and which seems extremely optimistic at best) or people are getting poorly but able to fight it. Sadly some haven't made it but we are down on patient numbers


----------



## User20204 (Mar 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same with Trumps original claims about getting licked quickly. We aren't near the epicentre yet and there are some dark days ahead. I don't know if the green shoots was to keep the public onside regarding isolating and social distancing. Only repeating what was said. If I can find any positive, we had a huge influx of new COVID patients in the last 2-3 days but a good number have now been moved from ICU and their escalated care needs to other areas to continue their recovery. Either we got our preparation spot on (bar the chronic lack of some PPE and which seems extremely optimistic at best) or people are getting poorly but able to fight it. Sadly some haven't made it but we are down on patient numbers
		
Click to expand...


Ye appreciate you are only calling what was said, I wasn't challenging you personally on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Ye appreciate you are only calling what was said, I wasn't challenging you personally on it.
		
Click to expand...

I get that. No probs from this side


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 31, 2020)

Barbaric as it may seem I think you can get green shoots even with deaths rising. They know that deaths will be the slowest indicator to turn given the delay between catching it and struggling with the symptoms. Yes it's a large number still catching it, but I think they were trying to say it's not doubling etc like others and actually the rate of increase is slowing - that will presumably be from people catching it pre-"lockdown" when it was more basic social distancing. Hopefully the lockdown, given figures showing how little public travel there has been compared with normal, means the increase will reduce even more or even flatten. So people will still be catching it just at a more "manageable" rate below NHS capacity.

I'm out of guesses, part of me thinks a relaxation of lockdown would start with recreation and outdoor spaces (then staggering to work places which can't be done from home before finally larger social gatherings such as pubs) but then you see the numbers of ventilators and hospital spaces they're creating which sets a very different expectation.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2020)

I think we will get back out early June .. hope rather informed date tho


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2020)

With 2 fresh deaths of much younger people, previously 21 but now 13 & 19 with no underlying health problems, maybe all those I see daily still out and about may start to think it's not isolated to the older generation, and nobody is immune to this virus, especially seeing so many children/youths out on their own and in small groups, especially in and around London where these 2 latest fatalities have come from.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Prior to the lockdown my club was working very hard to keep people on the course. Strict controls regarding clubhouse, pro shop, halfway hut etc but at least we could get out. I'm hopeful that we may be able to get back out by the end of this month in a similar controlled manner if the slowdown of infections starts to kick in over the next week or so. 

Or I may be miles off the mark.........


----------



## pendodave (Apr 1, 2020)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...pens-with-restrictions-could-uk-follow-194482

It's the hope that kills you....


----------



## Doodle (Apr 1, 2020)

pendodave said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...pens-with-restrictions-could-uk-follow-194482

It's the hope that kills you....
		
Click to expand...

Like I said all along.
Golf, if tightly regulated & policed is entirely possible, in fact desirable to relieve boredom, stress & for health reasons.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...pens-with-restrictions-could-uk-follow-194482

It's the hope that kills you....
		
Click to expand...

GM really are pushing it aren't they, haha. I don't know what the infection rate is in Denmark but I've never heard them mentioned in the news coverage so I'm guessing not high when compared to us. I still think we're a long way off courses reopening here. As I said earlier, the British mentality is eye-for-an-eye, once you reopen golf courses you open a can of worms as every footballer, tennis player, gym-goer will be saying "why do they get to play and I don't?" irrespective of the clear differences.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			GM really are pushing it aren't they, haha. I don't know what the infection rate is in Denmark but I've never heard them mentioned in the news coverage so I'm guessing not high when compared to us. I still think we're a long way off courses reopening here. As I said earlier, the British mentally is eye-for-an-eye, once you reopen golf courses you open a can of worms as every footballer, tennis player, gym-goer will be saying "why do they get to play and I don't?" irrespective of the clear differences.
		
Click to expand...

The population of Denmark is roughly the same as Scotland, they have more cases of the virus than us.
The UK on the whole is about 11 times the population of Denmark withe cases about the same pro rata.
At least articles like the one you posted the link to are better than the doom and gloom norm
We just have to hope things will get better sooner than later, stay safe.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2020)

I've put my clubs upstairs in the spare room out of the way.  They are no longer needed by the front door. 

I cant see us being allowed to play golf for some time yet. At least till we are over peak and well down the other side.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I've put my clubs upstairs in the spare room out of the way.  They are no longer needed by the front door.

I cant see us being allowed to play golf for some time yet. At least till we are over peak and well down the other side.
		
Click to expand...

If your married, your wife must be a golfer🙄


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			If your married, your wife must be a golfer🙄
		
Click to expand...


Golf was there before her.  Haha   (her words)


----------



## hovis (Apr 2, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			If your married, your wife must be a golfer🙄
		
Click to expand...

brilliant


----------



## IainP (Apr 2, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			The population of Denmark is roughly the same as Scotland, they have more cases of the virus than us.
The UK on the whole is about 11 times the population of Denmark withe cases about the same pro rata.
At least articles like the one you posted the link to are better than the doom and gloom norm
We just have to hope things will get better sooner than later, stay safe.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously there are many angles. When I looked yesterday relative to population the UK death count was about double of Denmark


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 2, 2020)

Folks, it is not worth trying to establish the 'death rate' based on the no. of cases vs no. of deaths. 

There is far too much variance in testing with some countries only testing those who present with symptoms and others testing far more widely. There are also a huge number of people who have the virus and have very mild or basically no symptoms and the vast vast majority of these people will not get tested at all. In reality the number of deaths is the most reliable piece of information in order to assess the impact of a virus in a certain country or region. 

On the wider subject, I don't feel that blanket testing is necessarily going to do anything. The NHS's job is not to test and assess the spread of an illness, it is to care for the sick and they should 100% prioritise that. If the Government, WHO or academics want wider testing to study and work out how to possibly stop further viruses, then they should fund and manage these. 

FWIW, I've seen a bit of content on the death rate and it seems like 1% death rate is probably not a bad guess. Perhaps rising to 4% or 6% if healthcare becomes overwhelmed.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			According to the briefing tonight there are "green shoots" but having taken the decision *to close 95% of businesses*

Click to expand...

That's an interesting stat that 95% of businesses have been closed - can I ask where you got that fact from?


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2020)

I've got a spreadsheet on my laptop with all my golf trips on.  There are lots of _crossings-out_ already! :-(   More to follow.

*July* sees a trip to Sherwood Forest mid month and last week of the month is Bideford Bay Open at Saunton and RND.   Accommodation all booked and paid for, early enough to be insured (I hope)

I have a slight hope that I'm doing to Devon for that!

*End Sept and Oct* is the Scotland trip.  Surely that will happen???  Actually, who knows? Fingers crossed


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 2, 2020)

IanM said:



*End Sept and Oct* is the Scotland trip.  Surely that will happen???  Actually, who knows? Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Same, fingers crossed we are back to some normality by then.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't think that anybody my age and with health issues can be hyper-confident of _ever _playing golf again.
I've got a bagful of new clubs that haven't been outdoors yet.  
Maybe I should throw it over my shoulder while I'm walking Molly.

That will give the nosey neighbors something else to talk about--from six feet apart, of course.


----------



## Wildboy370 (Apr 2, 2020)

In my opinion Easter is the Line in the Sand. If the British public do as been asked and stay at home over the bank holiday weekend and stay away from coast and national parks, government will look to relax something’s slowly. Golf, a few shops, garden centres. But if the British public just do what they want then government will say ok we gave you the big boy pants and you shat in them so back to nappies and we will have at least another month of lock down. Even so Pubs, cinemas restaurants will remain shit till Oct in my opinion as these are mass gatherings of people sat in close proximity for a length of time which until we have almost wiped it out would be reckless and start the whole cycle all over again but in the dark cold winter months ..


----------



## GG26 (Apr 2, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			In my opinion Easter is the Line in the Sand. If the British public do as been asked and stay at home over the bank holiday weekend and stay away from coast and national parks, government will look to relax something’s slowly. Golf, a few shops, garden centres. But if the British public just do what they want then government will say ok we gave you the big boy pants and you shat in them so back to nappies and we will have at least another month of lock down. Even so Pubs, cinemas restaurants will remain shit till Oct in my opinion as these are mass gatherings of people sat in close proximity for a length of time which until we have almost wiped it out would be reckless and start the whole cycle all over again but in the dark cold winter months ..
		
Click to expand...

I cannot see the lockdown being eased until May, and maybe the end of May, at the earliest.


----------



## jmcp (Apr 2, 2020)

I dont think the infection rate or the death rate will be the primary measurement that the govt will use to release/reduce the lockdown,  in my opinion it will be determined on how much they have scaled up the support infrastructure to deal with people who fall ill with it, once they have scaled it up, they will be looking for people to start mixing again and possible spread the virus to hopefully create this ”Herd” environment that they originally mentioned.

The stats on death rates in various countries are the guaranteed minimum, they are not the actual number of fatalities from covid-19, the french govt mentioned earlier in the week that they suspect their death rate is many times the recorded death rate as they are only counting those that die in hospital and those that die outside of hospital are not receiving a post mortem but are getting sent straight to the crematorium, this may also be the case in many other countries.

I just bought a new set of irons, arrived yesterday, still got the wrapping on them, desperately hoping we will get back on the course by June.

cheers, John


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 3, 2020)

jmcp said:



			I dont think the infection rate or the death rate will be the primary measurement that the govt will use to release/reduce the lockdown,  in my opinion it will be determined on how much they have scaled up the support infrastructure to deal with people who fall ill with it, once they have scaled it up, they will be looking for people to start mixing again and possible spread the virus to hopefully create this ”Herd” environment that they originally mentioned.

The stats on death rates in various countries are the guaranteed minimum, they are not the actual number of fatalities from covid-19, the french govt mentioned earlier in the week that they suspect their death rate is many times the recorded death rate as they are only counting those that die in hospital and those that die outside of hospital are not receiving a post mortem but are getting sent straight to the crematorium, this may also be the case in many other countries.

I just bought a new set of irons, arrived yesterday, still got the wrapping on them, desperately hoping we will get back on the course by June.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

I think the infrastructure is a major point and challenge for them and I think you are largely right when it comes to the governments strategy. As long as they can meet the hospital demand they will not see it as necessary to have people locked away and will look to ease restrictions barring pubs,cinemas, cafes, restaurants etc. The  herd immunity is something that will happen naturally and of course to some degree a percentage of the population will have had the virus, shown little to no symptoms and now built up an immunity to it. The government will look to ease restrictions on people and the economy at the earliest opportunity they think the NHS cannot be overwhelmed.


----------



## Ratter (Apr 3, 2020)

I am a newbie so please accept my apologies if i am covering old ground . Two things occurred to me about the course closures. One being my thought that golf could have safely carried on , if you set out rules such as members only no green fee payers /societies so no need for pro shop /bar etc  , 2 balls only ,employ safe separation,no flags ,no rakes etc  i think it could have been done. Dont get me wrong my views are entirely selfish and driven by the need of a fix of golf and there are bigger issues to resolve in the world than when can i play golf next , but logistically if not morally it could be done .

My second point is wondering how much maintainence the courses are getting with people been laid off and how long after the green light will they be ready to play on.


----------



## badgergm (Apr 3, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Folks, it is not worth trying to establish the 'death rate' based on the no. of cases vs no. of deaths.

There is far too much variance in testing with some countries only testing those who present with symptoms and others testing far more widely. There are also a huge number of people who have the virus and have very mild or basically no symptoms and the vast vast majority of these people will not get tested at all. In reality the number of deaths is the most reliable piece of information in order to assess the impact of a virus in a certain country or region.

On the wider subject, I don't feel that blanket testing is necessarily going to do anything. The NHS's job is not to test and assess the spread of an illness, it is to care for the sick and they should 100% prioritise that. If the Government, WHO or academics want wider testing to study and work out how to possibly stop further viruses, then they should fund and manage these.

FWIW, I've seen a bit of content on the death rate and it seems like 1% death rate is probably not a bad guess. Perhaps rising to 4% or 6% if healthcare becomes overwhelmed.
		
Click to expand...

You're right about the deaths relative to testing. But I think people were referring to deaths/1M population. i.e. the last line on the worldometers site. UK now up to 53 (and rising between 6-10 per day at the moment) and Denmark is 24. As you and others have pointed out though, even those figures are suspect, as no f deaths is highly dependent on how you count. Over counting in the sense that anyone who dies in hospital when positive is counted (even though may not be cause of death), and under counting in the sense that deaths due to the virus ouitside may not be counted because not tested for it. 

In summary, take all absolute figures and comparisons between counties with a pinch of salt, but so long as the methodology being used by a country doesn't change, then you can see the trends for that country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			In my opinion Easter is the Line in the Sand. If the British public do as been asked and stay at home over the bank holiday weekend and stay away from coast and national parks, government will look to relax something’s slowly. Golf, a few shops, garden centres. But if the British public just do what they want then government will say ok we gave you the big boy pants and you shat in them so back to nappies and we will have at least another month of lock down. Even so Pubs, cinemas restaurants will remain shit till Oct in my opinion as these are mass gatherings of people sat in close proximity for a length of time which until we have almost wiped it out would be reckless and start the whole cycle all over again but in the dark cold winter months ..
		
Click to expand...

I agree that both this weekend and the Eater weekend are going to be big markers as to whether the British public are taking lockdown and social distancing seriously or if it's an inconvenience that can be flouted once we get warm weather.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 3, 2020)

I wouldn't hazard a guess, but I seriously doubt if it could possibly be before June.
One hopes that we get a golf season at all...that would good for lots of reasons.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 4, 2020)

With Denmark reopening courses and now some places in the US following suit after they originally closed their doors, I'm starting to think that we may be doing the same here in a few weeks. 

For all those saying 'but then people will want to play football, go to the gym, etc.' The differences between contact and non-contact sport are really easy to see. As golfers, we don't have to get near each other during a round. That isn't possible with football, and the shared spaces and equipment in a gym make that an obvious no-no. 

Plus, currently jogging and cycling are allowed - I don't see anyone playing football as some sort of protest against these.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			With Denmark reopening courses and now some places in the US following suit after they originally closed their doors, I'm starting to think that we may be doing the same here in a few weeks.

For all those saying 'but then people will want to play football, go to the gym, etc.' The differences between contact and non-contact sport are really easy to see. As golfers, we don't have to get near each other during a round. That isn't possible with football, and the shared spaces and equipment in a gym make that an obvious no-no.

Plus, currently jogging and cycling are allowed - I don't see anyone playing football as some sort of protest against these.
		
Click to expand...

Take your blinkers off!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 4, 2020)

Despite it being highly unlikely anyways, our day at Bearwood on the 20th April was officially cancelled this week. Seems I am destined not play there . This is the third year running the society has booked there, first time (2 years ago) it was cancelled after we arrived for brekkie due to rain making the course unplayable. Last year couldn’t make the date, this year bloody covid. Was hoping for third time lucky, feeling the pain


----------



## big_matt (Apr 4, 2020)

Sounds like today they are saying end of may seems like the aspirational goal for trying to ramp things down if people have complied with the lockdown till then.

Im not sure why anyone thinks it will be eased straight after easter weekend - thats when the UK will be in the peak of this if predictions are right.

Im hoping we can get back out in june or july.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 4, 2020)

Just had some plum walking past trying to tell me I wasnt allowed to hit golf balls in a field which my family own. I politely told him to do one and also think about my family having to open the gates he'd obviously been touching by coming through our lane. Tosser


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 4, 2020)

Certainly looking like the end of May into June.

Six months membership down the drain and hardly hit a ball in anger.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 4, 2020)

Spent the last 2.5 hours hitting balls, only another 30 or so to go. Hard work 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2020)

Spent 30 minutes hitting a few little chips around the garden. Only added to my growing frustration at not playing but it's where we are and just got to ride it out with everyone


----------



## Crow (Apr 4, 2020)

Smoked some monster practice swings using the Swingrite 3 practice device, I'm sure if I'd been hitting real balls at a forum meet they'd have gone over 350 yards.

(For anyone wondering about the Sharps plus twos, nobody was answering the phone when I tried, guess they're furloughing)


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Was talking to the wife, irrespective of the courses opening she said no. Thinks it’s too much of a risk, brutally honest it is, up until we get a vaccine or a guaranteed method of curing it. Which means we could have a frustrating summer .. !


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Was talking to the wife, irrespective of the courses opening she said no. Thinks it’s too much of a risk, brutally honest it is, up until we get a vaccine or a guaranteed method of curing it. Which means we could have a frustrating summer .. !
		
Click to expand...

If/when they re-open I'd be thinking about solo golf only for some time to minimise risk I would think.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			If/when they re-open I'd be thinking about solo golf only for some time to minimise risk I would think.
		
Click to expand...

I can see golf courses opening as 2 ball only to start, no 3 or 4 ball play.

I would have thought the courses may be rammed to start with so 1 ball play may be a struggle.


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I can see golf courses opening as 2 ball only to start, no 3 or 4 ball play.

I would have thought the courses may be rammed to start with so 1 ball play may be a struggle.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on many courses,  like the ones you are at. 
We have a couple of hotel based ones not far from me, so if the hotels stay closed but courses open there's still half a chance of quiet tee times later in the day once the initial surge has passed.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			If/when they re-open I'd be thinking about solo golf only for some time to minimise risk I would think.
		
Click to expand...

She won’t even accept that ..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			She won’t even accept that ..
		
Click to expand...

you must go to the same church as @Captainron as his wife won’t let him play golf either 🙄


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you must go to the same church as @Captainron as his wife won’t let him play golf either 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Only on the weekends when we have something pre arranged 

I can’t help it if you can’t take days off in the week like me.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 5, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Was talking to the wife, irrespective of the courses opening she said no. Thinks it’s too much of a risk, brutally honest it is, up until we get a vaccine or a guaranteed method of curing it. Which means we could have a frustrating summer .. !
		
Click to expand...

You wont be playing golf this year then if your waiting for a vaccine or a guaranteed cure, it'll be this time next year before you get one of those. As soon as courses open I'll be out playing and be delighted to do so. Apparently as much as 50% of people who contract the virus dont even know they have it and a large percentage of the other half have fairly mild symptoms you would find with the common cold or the flu. It's only a very small percentage of those with the virus that actually end up in hospital and most of those are not needing intensive care. The actual number of people who have contracted the virus in the uk is likely to be in the hundreds of thousands already and so containment is no longer possible. If people wish to live like a hermit until they either catch it or can get vaccinated then I think they are going to be very stressed and very unhappy for the next year or so. I'd personally rather be like Prince Charles or Matt Hancock, who caught it isolated for 7 days and are going about their business normally now.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only on the weekends when we have something pre arranged 

I can’t help it if you can’t take days off in the week like me.
		
Click to expand...

You can only take a weekday as she think you are working 😀


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you must go to the same church as @Captainron as his wife won’t let him play golf either 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I would rather garden than that ... I am sure the leash will loosen.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			You wont be playing golf this year then if your waiting for a vaccine or a guaranteed cure, it'll be this time next year before you get one of those. As soon as courses open I'll be out playing and be delighted to do so. Apparently as much as 50% of people who contract the virus dont even know they have it and a large percentage of the other half have fairly mild symptoms you would find with the common cold or the flu. It's only a very small percentage of those with the virus that actually end up in hospital and most of those are not needing intensive care. The actual number of people who have contracted the virus in the uk is likely to be in the hundreds of thousands already and so containment is no longer possible. If people wish to live like a hermit until they either catch it or can get vaccinated then I think they are going to be very stressed and very unhappy for the next year or so. I'd personally rather be like Prince Charles or Matt Hancock, who caught it isolated for 7 days and are going about their business normally now.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the common sense approach and like you I am sure lots of people have already had it in some form.
The media have been pushing but it is a worry about the number of ventilators etc. 
They need a test that can detect anti bodies and then roll that out. Theoretically we could then determine the actual mortality rates, infection rates .. but that depends on the length of time the anti bodies last.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 5, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			You wont be playing golf this year then if your waiting for a vaccine or a guaranteed cure, it'll be this time next year before you get one of those. As soon as courses open I'll be out playing and be delighted to do so. Apparently as much as 50% of people who contract the virus dont even know they have it and a large percentage of the other half have fairly mild symptoms you would find with the common cold or the flu. It's only a very small percentage of those with the virus that actually end up in hospital and most of those are not needing intensive care. The actual number of people who have contracted the virus in the uk is likely to be in the hundreds of thousands already and so containment is no longer possible. If people wish to live like a hermit until they either catch it or can get vaccinated then I think they are going to be very stressed and very unhappy for the next year or so. I'd personally rather be like Prince Charles or Matt Hancock, who caught it isolated for 7 days and are going about their business normally now.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly.
I personally think the plan is to lock down to buy time & not swamp the NHS.
As soon as the peak is over & the Nightingale hospitals are fully on line they will start to lift the lockdown.
They are hoping to find an existing drug that will alleviate the symptoms, as a vaccine is miles away.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2020)

First medal this Tuesday, apparently it involves some dice and an independent dice chucker. Have applied for a late tee time as HID is one of these special worker bods and won't be in before 1900 hrs.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 5, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			You wont be playing golf this year then if your waiting for a vaccine or a guaranteed cure, it'll be this time next year before you get one of those. As soon as courses open I'll be out playing and be delighted to do so. Apparently as much as 50% of people who contract the virus dont even know they have it and a large percentage of the other half have fairly mild symptoms you would find with the common cold or the flu. It's only a very small percentage of those with the virus that actually end up in hospital and most of those are not needing intensive care. The actual number of people who have contracted the virus in the uk is likely to be in the hundreds of thousands already and so containment is no longer possible. If people wish to live like a hermit until they either catch it or can get vaccinated then I think they are going to be very stressed and very unhappy for the next year or so. I'd personally rather be like Prince Charles or Matt Hancock, who caught it isolated for 7 days and are going about their business normally now.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your golf, as my wife would be in great danger I think I'll give it a miss until things are a whole lot better.
Prince Charles probably had more doctors and nurse attending him than work at my local hospital.
I think I'll put my wife before the boredom.
Too many experts on here who use words like apparently, and I think.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 5, 2020)

Doodle said:



			This exactly.
I personally think the plan is to lock down to buy time & not swamp the NHS.
.
		
Click to expand...

What would make you _think_ this ? Would it perhaps be that that is EXACTLY what the government said they are trying to do.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A few golfers playing today, according to my other half when she was out for her daily exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Looks who’s back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A few golfers playing today, according to my other half when she was out for her daily exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Have a real issue with this. Same as all those sunbathers in parks we've seen on social medial and the news. It's their selfishness and ignorance that'll find lockdown sanctions increasing and we'll be in it for longer.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 5, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Enjoy your golf, as my wife would be in great danger I think I'll give it a miss until things are a whole lot better.
Prince Charles probably had more doctors and nurse attending him than work at my local hospital.
I think I'll put my wife before the boredom.
Too many experts on here who use words like apparently, and I think.
		
Click to expand...

Just like the experts using those same words as there are quite a number of different opinions and theories doing the rounds. It's not an exact science, they are trying to use statistics and scientific models. The only things they know for sure are hospital capacities etc so they can work out the number of hospital cases they can manage before the system falls apart. Obviously all the models they have used have pointed to a number of cases that far exceed what can currently be managed by the NHS and so that is why we are in lockdown. As soon as there is more accurate modelling and they have increased the capability of the NHS to deal with a number which matches what the modelling is pointing to, restrictions will be lifted. This is how the government are managing this  they have no affiliation to this persons wife or that persons wife, it is purely about science and statistics.


----------



## KenL (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A few golfers playing today, according to my other half when she was out for her daily exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Where was that - shocking.  I hear you can't get near my course for dogs running free and leaving deposits.


----------



## Golf_Mad (Apr 5, 2020)

We are able to book online for 13th April at our course. The BRS system has been blocked since lockdown but came available today. Strange.


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			We are able to book online for 13th April at our course. The BRS system has been blocked since lockdown but came available today. Strange.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just 3 weeks from the original announced 3 weeks of measures?
I think most of us are expecting it to be extended though.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 5, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			We are able to book online for 13th April at our course. The BRS system has been blocked since lockdown but came available today. Strange.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the govt told your course before anyone else


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

Should ban cycling, walking running .. they have been taking the mick


----------



## User20204 (Apr 5, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Should ban cycling, walking running .. they have been taking the mick
		
Click to expand...


I think many have had more exercise in the past two weeks than they've had in the past two years.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I think many have had more exercise in the past two weeks than they've had in the past two years.
		
Click to expand...

Bet all the swimmers are miffed as well


----------



## Golf_Mad (Apr 6, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			Maybe the govt told your course before anyone else 

Click to expand...

Probably did


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll bet all the green keepers will be pleased with their courses.
No divots, no pitchmarks, bunkers raked to perfection, pristine paths and tees and no litter.
They might not let us back in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I'll bet all the green keepers will be pleased with their courses.
No divots, no pitchmarks, bunkers raked to perfection, pristine paths and tees and no litter.
They might not let us back in 

Click to expand...

It's the equivalent to caretakers and schools. Always happiest when the kids are not there 😁


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I'll bet all the green keepers will be pleased with their courses.
No divots, no pitchmarks, bunkers raked to perfection, pristine paths and tees and no litter.
They might not let us back in 

Click to expand...

Hollow tined greens, slit fairways and free to do anything they want - and no complaints from members - bliss!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 6, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Hollow tined greens, slit fairways and free to do anything they want - and no complaints from members - bliss!
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope they are doing ALL of these things. May I suggest to many GK's ADD DRAINAGE to the parts of the course that you know needs it but were too scared to do it due to the distruption. This is a great time to get all this sort of stuff done!!!!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2020)

https://www.bigga.org.uk/news-listing/bigga-appeal-to-follow-covid-19-guidance.html


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Let's hope they are doing ALL of these things. May I suggest to many GK's ADD DRAINAGE to the parts of the course that you know needs it but were too scared to do it due to the distruption. This is a great time to get all this sort of stuff done!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Alot of clubs have furloughed greenkeepers so if you think they are doing anything other than routine maintenance with a very skeleton staff you need to think again. Some clubs have kept on all greenkeepers (my own included) but there are some local to me down to just 2 and these are clubs which still have joining fees 😳


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Let's hope they are doing ALL of these things. May I suggest to many GK's ADD DRAINAGE to the parts of the course that you know needs it but were too scared to do it due to the disruption. This is a great time to get all this sort of stuff done!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't think it is, we need the green keepers happy and healthy as well as their families so best they follow the rest of the country and lock down.

I do agree its OK to do the barest of essentials to prevent irreversible damage and keep the grass from overgrowing but other than that its too much to ask of these wonderful people at this time.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Alot of clubs have furloughed greenkeepers so if you think they are doing anything other than routine maintenance with a very skeleton staff you need to think again. Some clubs have kept on all greenkeepers (my own included) but there are some local to me down to just 2 and these are clubs which still have joining fees 😳
		
Click to expand...

My club have furloughed half the greenkeepers. The other half are working hard. Members are helping too with divot filling when out walking on the course. The course manager has been posting regular pictures on the club whatsapp group. When we do finally get back out there I think our course is going to be in great condition.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A few golfers playing today, according to my other half when she was out for her daily exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Well hopefully the clubs find out who they are and they get kicked out.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 6, 2020)

DaveR said:



			My club have furloughed half the greenkeepers. The other half are working hard. Members are helping too with divot filling when out walking on the course. The course manager has been posting regular pictures on the club whatsapp group. When we do finally get back out there I think our course is going to be in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

They will be working hard but half a squad of greenkeepers working hard just isnt going to be doing what is needed otherwise the club will be wondering why they need the other half of the team on a permanent basis. Dont know if your suggesting they dont usually work hard and half the team can do extra jobs just working a bit harder, or that half the squad are flat out trying to keep the course maintained the best they can. I know certainly clubs down to 1 or 2 men will just be tickling the usual jobs required maintenance wise as they have so much to do they cant really spend the necessary time on each job that they normally would.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2020)

I read an article earlier about a discussion going on within cabinet on when to start to partially lift the lockdown.
The argument being that we are approaching a tipping point whereby the business & the economy will be wrecked beyond repair & the damage done we just compound the virus problem.

Apparently none of the antibody testing kits have proven to be reliable enough for use as of yet.

They were mooting the end of April at the latest for a partial lifting of the lockdown.
What this will mean in practical terms for sport & life in general is anyone's guess.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			They will be working hard but half a squad of greenkeepers working hard just isnt going to be doing what is needed otherwise the club will be wondering why they need the other half of the team on a permanent basis. Dont know if your suggesting they dont usually work hard and half the team can do extra jobs just working a bit harder, *or that half the squad are flat out trying to keep the course maintained the best they can*. I know certainly clubs down to 1 or 2 men will just be tickling the usual jobs required maintenance wise as they have so much to do they cant really spend the necessary time on each job that they normally would.
		
Click to expand...

^^^  The highlighted bit. 

I believe they are just basically grass cutting etc. Quite a lot of the winter maintenance work hasn't been finished yet, fortunately the greens work was done before the lockdown. We have a good team at my club and I'm confident they will have the course in good shape when it reopens.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 6, 2020)

Our sole remaining Greenkeeper has done an outstanding job on our course. When we are in a position to restart, I think ours will be in first class condition.
I see that some European countries are commencing talks on an easing of measures. I can't believe the U.K. will be far behind, there's a strong feeling of unrest out there among the general population.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 6, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			Our sole remaining Greenkeeper has done an outstanding job on our course. When we are in a position to restart, I think ours will be in first class condition.
I see that some European countries are commencing talks on an easing of measures. I can't believe the U.K. will be far behind, there's a strong feeling of unrest out there among the general population.
		
Click to expand...

We're in no position to ease off at present. If anything we need to be stricter re social distancing at present. Our nation has too many in the I'll do what I want camp, it's against my human rights blah blah blah with blatant disregard for others.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 6, 2020)

I appreciate this sounds a bit daft but has anyone seen anything (appropriately scientific) suggesting Covid 19 has any seasonal characteristics like other covid viruses and the flu?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			We're in no position to ease off at present. If anything we need to be stricter re social distancing at present. Our nation has too many in the I'll do what I want camp, it's against my human rights blah blah blah with blatant disregard for others.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure they do, or I’m perhaps naive but I live looking on to our park and playground. For the last 3 weeks I’ve seen 1 maybe 2 households on it at a time doing a quick bit of exercise or play with kids. Including weekend when warmer.

Playground untouched despite just a piece of tape stopping people entering.

If I go for a walk, there are more than normal but all keeping in household packs and crossing roads etc to keep 2m.

Loads of rainbow posters, nhs posters and signs saying stay home and roads deserted.

Do people genuinely see lots out or is this assumption based on photos and twitter etc which feel like they’re manipulated slightly? Feels like a tiny minority being magnified by media both traditional and social.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I’m not sure they do, or I’m perhaps naive but I live looking on to our park and playground. For the last 3 weeks I’ve seen 1 maybe 2 households on it at a time doing a quick bit of exercise or play with kids. Including weekend when warmer.

Playground untouched despite just a piece of tape stopping people entering.

If I go for a walk, there are more than normal but all keeping in household packs and crossing roads etc to keep 2m.

Loads of rainbow posters, nhs posters and signs saying stay home and roads deserted.

Do people genuinely see lots out or is this assumption based on photos and twitter etc which feel like they’re manipulated slightly? Feels like a tiny minority being magnified by media both traditional and social.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen loads of people around my village many seem to be treating it as jolly and being out in numbers not social distancing. Plus the pictures don't lie that are taken as live feeds and councils issuing warnings of mass gatherings. 

We need more action taken currently not a relaxation of it.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2020)

I had a few minutes to spare earlier in work and thought to myself.   If they removed all restrictions next week what would I actually feel safe doing?

The answer is I'd probably play golf but behave exactly as I am now. 
I am in no rush to be among large crowds and cant see my using the pool or gym for quite some time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I’m not sure they do, or I’m perhaps naive but I live looking on to our park and playground. For the last 3 weeks I’ve seen 1 maybe 2 households on it at a time doing a quick bit of exercise or play with kids. Including weekend when warmer.

Playground untouched despite just a piece of tape stopping people entering.

If I go for a walk, there are more than normal but all keeping in household packs and crossing roads etc to keep 2m.

Loads of rainbow posters, nhs posters and signs saying stay home and roads deserted.

Do people genuinely see lots out or is this assumption based on photos and twitter etc which feel like they’re manipulated slightly? Feels like a tiny minority being magnified by media both traditional and social.
		
Click to expand...

This is our experience as well. Maybe we should get well behaved badges and be able to have some restrictions lifted? No badges for the naughty towns and cities, their restrictions stay in place.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Have seen loads of people around my village many seem to be treating it as jolly and being out in numbers not social distancing. Plus the pictures don't lie that are taken as live feeds and councils issuing warnings of mass gatherings.

We need more action taken currently not a relaxation of it.
		
Click to expand...

have to say that none of that type of behaviour is going on my part of the world. Yes there does seem to be more people out taking their daily exercise but no grouping or gathering of crowds and everyone I see seems to be very good at the distancing. 

In regards the green keepers, apparently ours is down to two, probably just on cutting duty as cutting holes, moving tee pegs, raking bunkers etc isn't required and growth is light, can't see how they would manage in the height of the growing season if we get a fair bit of rain cause 2 guys just won't cut it (pun intended)


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			have to say that none of that type of behaviour is going on my part of the world. Yes there does seem to be more people out taking their daily exercise but no grouping or gathering of crowds and everyone I see seems to be very good at the distancing.

In regards the green keepers, apparently ours is down to two, probably just on cutting duty as cutting holes, moving tee pegs, raking bunkers etc isn't required and growth is light, can't see how they would manage in the height of the growing season if we get a fair bit of rain cause 2 guys just won't cut it (pun intended)
		
Click to expand...

Its like 2 different worlds in my village, if we go out the front door and walk tonthe shop for any essentials we literally pass so many people who congregate even a group of 5 teenagers sat openly smoking weed sharing the bifta in the bus stop. Yet walk out my back gate im straight out on the fens and can easily knock out upto 30miles round trip if I wanted and not see a soul. Its very bizarre indeed.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m still seeing lots of groups coming in & out of mosques, some in the London suburbs and I’m aware of 2 large ones in Birmingham that are rammed at certain times, a police car drove past one in Mitcham as loads were spilling out, not even a second look!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Still a long way off playing golf. I don't think we've hit the peak yet and I seriously think all these idiots regularly flouting the stay indoors message, especially with a nice week and Easter ahead will actually lead to a further lock down. Having seen how my own hospital has escalated in cases from when I left on Friday to this morning (and the increase in fatalities) I think we're in it for at least two more months possibly more if we can't keep people indoors and self distancing


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still a long way off playing golf. I don't think we've hit the peak yet and I seriously think all these idiots regularly flouting the stay indoors message, especially with a nice week and Easter ahead will actually lead to a further lock down. Having seen how my own hospital has escalated in cases from when I left on Friday to this morning (and the increase in fatalities) I think we're in it for at least two more months possibly more if we can't keep people indoors and self distancing
		
Click to expand...

Another drop in fatalities today, down a couple of hundred from yesterday's numbers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			Another drop in fatalities today, down a couple of hundred from yesterday's numbers
		
Click to expand...

True but we've seen deaths drop before and then go up again. I think we're still nowhere near the peak yet. Talking to consultants at work they think the lack of social distancing we've seen on trains last week in London, and in parks and beaches at the weekend means there will be another spike coming in the next 7-10 days with another to follow if Easter sees the behaviour repeated.


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but we've seen deaths drop before and then go up again. I think we're still nowhere near the peak yet. Talking to consultants at work they think the lack of social distancing we've seen on trains last week in London, and in parks and beaches at the weekend means there will be another spike coming in the next 7-10 days with another to follow if Easter sees the behaviour repeated.
		
Click to expand...

That's 2 days in a row death count falling, 200 is a sizeable drop. The rate of infection has also been slowing for the last number of days. Obviously too early to make any assumptions but the numbers seem to be at the least stabilizing


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m still seeing lots of groups coming in & out of mosques, some in the London suburbs and I’m aware of 2 large ones in Birmingham that are rammed at certain times, a police car drove past one in Mitcham as loads were spilling out, not even a second look!!
		
Click to expand...

Strange as all places of worship are closed other than for funerals.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Strange as all places of worship are closed other than for funerals.
		
Click to expand...

You might think its strange, I can assure you I see it, almost daily dependent on the times I'm going through some areas. 

In Hackney last week I saw loads teaming out of a mosque, and a mate in south London filmed a load coming out of a mosque last week and reported it, its still open now!

There's street markets still open in areas of Hackney, I just watched a video an ex-army mate just filmed, total disregard of the lock down!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			You might think its strange, I can assure you I see it, almost daily dependent on the times I'm going through some areas.

In Hackney last week I saw loads teaming out of a mosque, and a mate in south London filmed a load coming out of a mosque last week and reported it, its still open now!

There's street markets still open in areas of Hackney, I just watched a video an ex-army mate just filmed, total disregard of the lock down!!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but there have already been false claims made by some groups using old video  to support the claims.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 12, 2020)

Some light at the end of the tunnel here. 

You can now book tee times online at the local courses from April 27th. The online booking systems had been temporarily suspended  with no access to any bookings at all, so, hopefully (and I know it may change) we will be back on the course in a few weeks.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Some light at the end of the tunnel here.

You can now book tee times online at the local courses from April 27th. The online booking systems had been temporarily suspended  with no access to any bookings at all, so, hopefully (and I know it may change) we will be back on the course in a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

No chance!

Edit: Just seen where you are, so I gather your referring to Spain only?

Would still be surprised though!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			No chance!

Edit: Just seen where you are, so I gather your referring to Spain only?

Would still be surprised though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Spain. 
Obviously the UK will be behind. 
We've had a severe lockdown for the last two weeks, and a tighter lockdown anyway than the UK.

I suspect we may have a two week extension, but certainly expect restrictions to be lifted (or eased) by mid may.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

Still can't see any end before June based on what I get told by consultants who are talking to other consultants especially in London. I still think we're in for a spike and that we're going to see deaths continue to run at scarily and sad numbers for at least two more weeks. I'd love to be wrong. I'm not even sure if we won't get a spike in infections (and so deaths) if we do start playing again as I can't see how the infection will not still be active


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2020)

Parsaregood said:



			That's 2 days in a row death count falling, 200 is a sizeable drop. The rate of infection has also been slowing for the last number of days. Obviously too early to make any assumptions but the numbers seem to be at the least stabilizing
		
Click to expand...

since recording started Sunday and Mondays figures have always been very low.   the BBC said it was down to weekend staffing levels


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still can't see any end before June based on what I get told by consultants who are talking to other consultants especially in London. I still think we're in for a spike and that we're going to see deaths continue to run at scarily and sad numbers for at least two more weeks. I'd love to be wrong. I'm not even sure if we won't get a spike in infections (and so deaths) if we do start playing again as I can't see how the infection will not still be active
		
Click to expand...

Well, the positive - at least in London - appears to be that new infections in the Community have decreased almost to zero.  My - admittedly limited - sample size for this is that of the nine agencies with whom I participate in a morning conference call each day, with a total workforce in the mid tens of thousands combined, all are now reporting more staff returning to work than going into isolation and today 8 of the 9 had no new sickness.  

Now the negatives.  That London result is not entirely mirrored nationally.  And the infection still appears to be rampant in most every hospital, which means that on top of the ten day lag for death trends to catch up with infection trends, you still have open seats of infection.

Current guess?  I reckon we'll be in lockdown another six weeks.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still can't see any end before June based on what I get told by consultants who are talking to other consultants especially in London. I still think we're in for a spike and that we're going to see deaths continue to run at scarily and sad numbers for at least two more weeks. I'd love to be wrong. I'm not even sure if we won't get a spike in infections (and so deaths) if we do start playing again as I can't see how the infection will not still be active
		
Click to expand...

Airlines and holiday companies are scheduled to start operating again from mid June.

I'd say if you can give the green light for air travel, you can give the green light for a golf course to be open. 

The airlines won't be making that decision based on guesswork wither. Mid June is the date that presumaby the economy has to re-start, even if the virus is still prevelant.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 13, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Airlines and holiday companies are scheduled to start operating again from mid June.

I'd say if you can give the green light for air travel, you can give the green light for a golf course to be open.

The airlines won't be making that decision based on guesswork wither. Mid June is the date that presumaby the economy has to re-start, even if the virus is still prevelant.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm....

I think you're giving the airlines rather too much credit.  The more likely explanation is that they picked a date just after the initial 13 week Government restrictions and worked on the basis that that was the stage at which they would cease to have any hope of Government funds to support them, ergo they had little option.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 14, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Hmmm....

I think you're giving the airlines rather too much credit.  The more likely explanation is that they picked a date just after the initial 13 week Government restrictions and worked on the basis that that was the stage at which they would cease to have any hope of Government funds to support them, ergo they had little option.
		
Click to expand...

The airline's and major international companies will have more than likely told the government when they need to start operating again, and the process now will be to control the virus to allow that to happen. 

Despite what we all might like to think, the MPs in the House of Commons aren't making all the key decisions on how the country is run.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 14, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			The airline's and major international companies will have more than likely told the government when they need to start operating again, and the process now will be to control the virus to allow that to happen.

Despite what we all might like to think, the MPs in the House of Commons aren't making all the key decisions on how the country is run.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think of myself as being that naive.  And I could buy your argument if it was solely based on the FTSE100 blue chips.  But Airlines are really not that important in the grand scheme - if one goes, another will rise in its place and our Government will at most have an interest in two because the flag carrier system makes it very clear that other countries will have to prop their own carriers up should the need arise.  The Government will be concerned that BA (and by extension its parent group) survive intact because they have the flag distinction here - but they could comfortably bail BA out and not blink.  That really is about that though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Can certainly see the lockdown lasting until after the next Bank Holiday and I guess it depends on how the graphs and trends are looking then. I think it'll be tough and fear that the public, or at least some factions won't like that and so will break social gathering rules especially if the weather is good. Saw an example on the local news tonight of a family from St Albans thinking it was acceptable to drive to Bournemouth to walk on the beach. I hope we may get back to the car park golf we had the last weekend before lockdown by June but not sure clubhouses will be fully open then


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can certainly see the lockdown lasting until after the next Bank Holiday and I guess it depends on how the graphs and trends are looking then. I think it'll be tough and fear that the public, or at least some factions won't like that and so will break social gathering rules especially if the weather is good. Saw an example on the local news tonight of a family from St Albans thinking it was acceptable to drive to Bournemouth to walk on the beach. I hope we may get back to the car park golf we had the last weekend before lockdown by June but not sure clubhouses will be fully open then
		
Click to expand...

worse than that they did even go to the nearest beach, they actually went to Brighton didnt they

lots of stories, Durdle Door had lots of people turned away, a guy went for a 170 mile drive to get away from the mrs and kids, guy broke down having travelled to collect his "new" 2nd hand boat, a guy in a van who went to pick up a dirt bike

plenty of idiots and those who dont think it applies to them or that can find a loophole in the advice and focus on that

that said i think it is being over sensationalised, there are idiots out there, not sure its as bad as being portrayed tho and a large majority are doing as asked


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can certainly see the lockdown lasting until after the next Bank Holiday and I guess it depends on how the graphs and trends are looking then. I think it'll be tough and fear that the public, or at least some factions won't like that and so will break social gathering rules especially if the weather is good. Saw an example on the local news tonight of a family from St Albans thinking it was acceptable to drive to Bournemouth to walk on the beach. I hope we may get back to the car park golf we had the last weekend before lockdown by June but not sure clubhouses will be fully open then
		
Click to expand...

You could be opening a can of worms refering to car park golf judging by the recent thread on that subject


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 14, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			I don't think of myself as being that naive.  And I could buy your argument if it was solely based on the FTSE100 blue chips.  But Airlines are really not that important in the grand scheme - if one goes, another will rise in its place and our Government will at most have an interest in two because the flag carrier system makes it very clear that other countries will have to prop their own carriers up should the need arise.  The Government will be concerned that BA (and by extension its parent group) survive intact because they have the flag distinction here - but they could comfortably bail BA out and not blink.  That really is about that though.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just air travel. 
Lots of other sectors will need to be re-opened, tourism being a small part of that. 
People staying at home across the continent has a huge knock on effect to oil prices, that has a huge impact on the global economy. 
By the he time mid June arrives, a lot of data will be in place, and systems which keep the vulnerable members of society safer, and the rest of the population free to start returning to some sort of normality.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You could be opening a can of worms refering to car park golf judging by the recent thread on that subject 

Click to expand...

Possibly but with the clubhouse shut and our members being asked to use the locker room solely to collect and return clubs to lockers, everything else was done via the car park. Pubs shut so no chance of a drink so finish, cars in the car or locker, change shoes and off


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2020)

A survey in the States has found that 48% of golf courses are still open...and that's up 4% from last week........
Mind boggling...


----------



## IainP (Apr 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A survey in the States has found that 48% of golf courses are still open...and that's up 4% from last week........
Mind boggling...
		
Click to expand...

Partly, I think around half of the states currently have less than 120 deaths, and many states are larger than European countries. So although states beginning with New are in a shocking place, many others will still be looking at them with "it won't happen here" mentality.

I had a bit of back n forth with someone from Oklahoma in FB who thinks all European's are wusses 😕


----------



## pendodave (Apr 15, 2020)

To be fair, once you factor out the moral outrage that someone might be enjoying themselves, golf can be played with the standard UK distancing rules applied at all times.
I think the Americans might be less puritanical in this sense, which is kind of ironic I guess.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok.
I am officially bored stupid now.
Enough is enough.
If the supermarkets can enforce social distancing, so can lots of other places including golf courses.
We are going to have to live with this virus long after the lockdown is lifted, so let's get back to some normality (whilst being sensible)
Get the courses open.
Fed up now.


----------



## jmcp (Apr 16, 2020)

Not quite related to us playing golf but skysports have announced that the pga are to resume competitive golf in June with no fans present, personally I would be happy to play anytime without fans lol.  It will be interesting to hear from the European tour if they are preparing for a June startup as well.

cheers, John


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Ok.
I am officially bored stupid now.
Enough is enough.
If the supermarkets can enforce social distancing, so can lots of other places including golf courses.
We are going to have to live with this virus long after the lockdown is lifted, so let's get back to some normality (whilst being sensible)
Get the courses open.
Fed up now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I've been walking on our course with my wife and so have plenty of others. It's illogical to say you can walk on a golf course without clubs but you can't walk on it with clubs. And where better to socially distance if you were allowed to go out in pairs than on a golf course!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Exactly. I've been walking on our course with my wife and so have plenty of others. It's illogical to say you can walk on a golf course without clubs but you can't walk on it with clubs. And where better to socially distance if you were allowed to go out in pairs than on a golf course!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, not that I’m 100% against the idea of golf clubs reopening soon, I don’t think the argument was solely about the time on the course. Most people walking on golf courses have walked from home. The issue starts when everyone starts driving again. 

It’s a 20 minute drive to my course, but a 10 minute walk to the course nearest my home. I walk/run across this course most days at the moment. It doesn’t mean that it’s safe to open all courses for play yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Exactly. I've been walking on our course with my wife and so have plenty of others. It's illogical to say you can walk on a golf course without clubs but you can't walk on it with clubs. And where better to socially distance if you were allowed to go out in pairs than on a golf course!
		
Click to expand...

...and when non-golfers learn that golfers are continuing with their leisure pursuit when everyone else has had their's stopped?  Well that's going to look good.  Besides.  A golf club is a place for social gathering.  And that's the bottom line.  All places that encourage or imply any form of social gathering are shut.

I want to get back playing as much as anyone else - but I just have to accept that for the time being I can't.  And so I just park any such thoughts that I might have.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So is it just you and your wife who play at this golf course, or is it a normal club with about 400 - 500 members who would all also want to make non-essential journies in their cars to go and play?
		
Click to expand...

Current police advice (according to the bbc or the guardian, I can't remember which) is that you can use a car for your daily exercise as long as the walk is longer than the drive.  I reckon that covers most golfers...


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and when non-golfers learn that golfers are continuing with their leisure pursuit when everyone else has had their's stopped?  Well that's going to look good.  Besides.  A golf club is a place for social gathering.  And that's the bottom line.  All places that encourage or imply any form of social gathering are shut.

I want to get back playing as much as anyone else - but I just have to accept that for the time being I can't.  And so I just park any such thoughts that I might have.
		
Click to expand...

Others are continuing with their leisure pursuits - walking, running, cycling. If you can travel on your own in your car from your house to your golf course, change your shoes in the carpark, play over 200yds apart from anyone else then travel home in the same way then I can't see how you're putting anyone at risk. You can book your time online and go to the tee exactly at your time. Different areas of society will open up at different times so it's just tough (unfortunately) for people who play team sports but we shouldn't all be treated the same as the risk isn't the same. If the rules are illogical people will eventually start breaking them. It's not the same as a park or beach where people congregate in groups as you have to socially distance on the course or you'll be hit by a ball. Golf doesn't have to be sociable - I like many others are quite happy going round on my own if that's the only option but I think we should be able to play in pairs and stay well apart. There has to be common sense applied.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I was suggest that is just made up and completely untrue.
		
Click to expand...

So you think that most people have driven to the area and then walked on the course?


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Current advice is that golf is not exercise, which obviously we all know.
		
Click to expand...

We're allowed to walk so golf is exercise especially on a hilly course like ours. If walking on a golf course isn't exercise then why are some MPs saying the courses should be open to the public for walking on.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Current advice is that golf is not exercise, which obviously we all know.

And that's not the whole point. 
I'm just finding this constant bleating by golfers an embarrassment. 
"Oh why can't I play on my walk?" 
"Because 500 members would want to do the same, that's why."
		
Click to expand...

 It's not bleating, in this instance its merely stating the facts, so that the discussion does not proceed on the basis of ignorance and prejudice...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Others are continuing with their leisure pursuits - walking, running, cycling. If you can travel on your own in your car from your house to your golf course, change your shoes in the carpark, play over 200yds apart from anyone else then travel home in the same way then I can't see how you're putting anyone at risk. You can book your time online and go to the tee exactly at your time. Different areas of society will open up at different times so it's just tough (unfortunately) for people who play team sports but we shouldn't all be treated the same as the risk isn't the same. If the rules are illogical people will eventually start breaking them. It's not the same as a park or beach where people congregate in groups as you have to socially distance on the course or you'll be hit by a ball. Golf doesn't have to be sociable - I like many others are quite happy going round on my own if that's the only option but I think we should be able to play in pairs and stay well apart. There has to be common sense applied.
		
Click to expand...

I might not disagree with your argument - but it is rather besides the point,  a golf club and golf course are places of social gathering...

All of us who play golf can take up walking, running or cycling as a leisure pursuit if we so wish - and stay within the advisory guideline time limits for these pursuits as forms of exercise.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Keep bleating all you want. 

A run, cycle, brisk walk etc is exercise. 
A game of golf is not classed as exercise. 
You're 2 weeks behind this argument curve.
		
Click to expand...

 The walk needs to be brisk? You're  quite right, I really haven't been keeping up with developments.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I've re-read your post about 4 times. 🙂
If you're referring to people out for a walk, and not those walking whilst playing golf, then I misunderstood, apologies.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I’m typing on an iPhone whilst in the most pointless conference call of the week so far (and that’s an achievement).


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Current advice is that golf is not exercise, which obviously we all know.

And that's not the whole point.
I'm just finding this constant bleating by golfers an embarrassment.
"Oh why can't I play on my walk?"
"Because 500 members would want to do the same, that's why."
		
Click to expand...

Logical argument isn't the same as bleating on no matter what you say. When you say 500 people would want to play you're diminishing your own argument as everyone knows 500 people can't play the same golf hole at the same time.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

I would say most golf club members (certainly at my club) either live within walking distance or a very short drive away.
Almost definitely closer than the supermarket.
All non contact sport & pastimes should resume immediately.
Golf, fishing, bowls etc..
This is bloody ridiculous now.

People will only put up with this so long.
The virus is here until a vaccine is found, we will have to live with it & deal with it
Those of you that are happy to be couped up, fine carry on.
But for the rest of us this has gone on too long.
OPEN THE COURSES.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh dear, cabin fever is setting in already 😂


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			I would say most golf club members (certainly at my club) either live within walking distance or a very short drive away.
Almost definitely closer than the supermarket.
All non contact sport & pastimes should resume immediately.
Golf, fishing, bowls etc..
This is bloody ridiculous now.

People will only put up with this so long.
The virus is here until a vaccine is found, we will have to live with it & deal with it
Those of you that are happy to be couped up, fine carry on.
But for the rest of us this has gone on too long.
OPEN THE COURSES.
		
Click to expand...

Nurse, nurse, ones escaped again .....🤪


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			I would say most golf club members (certainly at my club) either live within walking distance or a very short drive away.
Almost definitely closer than the supermarket.
All non contact sport & pastimes should resume immediately.
Golf, fishing, bowls etc..
This is bloody ridiculous now.

People will only put up with this so long.
The virus is here until a vaccine is found, we will have to live with it & deal with it
Those of you that are happy to be couped up, fine carry on.
But for the rest of us this has gone on too long.
OPEN THE COURSES.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see people have such perspective about the current situation

People are dying , it’s as simple as that , this virus is killing people and all that’s being asked of people is to stay in and help restrict the flow of the virus and protect as many people as possible

Golf will still be there in 3 weeks , you whole world isn’t going to fall apart because you don’t get to have a round of golf , go for a walk , hit balls in your garden

Think of others and the situation we are all faced - stop thinking selfishly and think of people that are really suffering during this pandemic.

Go and read about Captain Tom or the newborn baby who just lost her mother and gain some realism


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see people have such perspective about the current situation

People are dying , it’s as simple as that , this virus is killing people and all that’s being asked of people is to stay in and help restrict the flow of the virus and protect as many people as possible

Golf will still be there in 3 weeks , you whole world isn’t going to fall apart because you don’t get to have a round of golf , go for a walk , hit balls in your garden

Think of others and the situation we are all faced - stop thinking selfishly and think of people that are really suffering during this pandemic.

Go and read about Captain Tom or the newborn baby who just lost her mother and gain some realism
		
Click to expand...

You're right obviously. I get frustrated though as the rules/laws don't always seem to make sense. It does seem illogical that you can walk on a golf course but just not with clubs on your back.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			I would say most golf club members (certainly at my club) either live within walking distance or a very short drive away.
Almost definitely closer than the supermarket.
All non contact sport & pastimes should resume immediately.
Golf, fishing, bowls etc..
This is bloody ridiculous now.

People will only put up with this so long.
The virus is here until a vaccine is found, we will have to live with it & deal with it
Those of you that are happy to be couped up, fine carry on.
But for the rest of us this has gone on too long.
OPEN THE COURSES.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps an indication of what you know? If you're playing a trip or a pairs in bowls you're going to be way less than 2m away when playing an end or walking to the next end. And if you're playing a singles, at the very very best you will be a lot closer when doing a measure. Seriously, don't be foolish. Be sensible for a little longer and you'll live a lot longer.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

Saw something which I dare say many people have seen. It revolved around who is the most susceptible, i.e. the older generation. It went something like, "if it was the younger generation that were more susceptible their parents would step in front of a bus to save them. At the very least they would stay in. Maybe the younger generation should consider that before they go out."

To be honest, I'd like to think that a lot of the reports are the usual media hype.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Logical argument isn't the same as bleating on no matter what you say. When you say 500 people would want to play you're diminishing your own argument as everyone knows 500 people can't play the same golf hole at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree. The rules on social distancing and not playing golf are crystal clear and have been in place. A lot of golf clubs still have green keepers for example working on the course. If 500 people turn up, which will probably shoot social distancing to bits in the car park alone, people will soon forget once they are out there and wander to talk to their mates let alone where they may hit their balls. Why endanger the green staff doing a good job at the moment and why should golfers be any different to other sports. Suck it up and wait for the experts to say it's definitely ok. Like many I've already renewed my membership in  March and not seen anything for it to date but it won't tempt me to drive the 20 minutes to the club for a walk or game


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great to see people have such perspective about the current situation

People are dying , it’s as simple as that , this virus is killing people and all that’s being asked of people is to stay in and help restrict the flow of the virus and protect as many people as possible

Golf will still be there in 3 weeks , you whole world isn’t going to fall apart because you don’t get to have a round of golf , go for a walk , hit balls in your garden

Think of others and the situation we are all faced - stop thinking selfishly and think of people that are really suffering during this pandemic.

Go and read about Captain Tom or the newborn baby who just lost her mother and gain some realism
		
Click to expand...

Sure people are dying & they will continue to die.
The original lockdown with to get the Nightingale hospitals in place.
That has now been achieved.
If we continue the lockdown, the virus will still be with us afterwards, so what are we achieving?
I'm sorry, but I see no reason in the argument that it is ok to walk / exercise on a golf course, but it's not ok to play golf on it.
The virus is here until a vaccine is developed, fact.
At some point we will (with certain restrictions) have to live with it.
& yes, people will die unfortunately.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally disagree. The rules on social distancing and not playing golf are crystal clear and have been in place. A lot of golf clubs still have green keepers for example working on the course. If 500 people turn up, which will probably shoot social distancing to bits in the car park alone, people will soon forget once they are out there and wander to talk to their mates let alone where they may hit their balls. Why endanger the green staff doing a good job at the moment and why should golfers be any different to other sports. Suck it up and wait for the experts to say it's definitely ok. Like many I've already renewed my membership in  March and not seen anything for it to date but it won't tempt me to drive the 20 minutes to the club for a walk or game
		
Click to expand...

Total rubbish.
Booked tee times.
Only 2x balls.
Absolutely no reason why we can't play golf.
The situation / golf course could quite easily be marshalled to prevent any close contact.
Fine if your not comfortable playing, stay at home.
But it's a ridiculous situation at the moment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Total rubbish.
Booked tee times.
Only 2x balls.
Absolutely no reason why we can't play golf.
The situation / golf course could quite easily be marshalled to prevent any close contact.
Fine if your not comfortable playing, stay at home.
But it's a ridiculous situation at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Lets start at the beginning. Is it an essential journey? I would say no. Would people adhere to the rules. I doubt it, especially over a short period of time. Who is going to marshal it. I wish I could stay at home but have been working in an ICU since the start of this and so believe me a game of golf to clear the head and recharge the batteries would be a godsend but the risks outweigh the benefits to me.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you really believe every car on the road is on an essential journey?
The road are pretty busy, certainly way more busy than they should be in a lockdown, so there are plenty of people flouting that aspect of it.

Now we have a further 3 weeks lockdown, do you seriously think people will stay in?
No chance, they will start to say we've had enough of this.
There should have been a partial lifting of the lockdown from next Monday.
A further 3 week is unsustainable.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Do you really believe every car on the road is on an essential journey?
The road are pretty busy, certainly way more busy than they should be in a lockdown, so there are plenty of people flouting that aspect of it.

Now we have a further 3 weeks lockdown, do you seriously think people will stay in?
No chance, they will start to say we've had enough of this.
There should have been a partial lifting of the lockdown from next Monday.
A further 3 week is unsustainable.
		
Click to expand...

So are you going to ignore the laws then? You sure sound like you will, bit like the tool caught on Blackwell GC, or are you just venting🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Sure people are dying & they will continue to die.
The original lockdown with to get the Nightingale hospitals in place.
That has now been achieved.
If we continue the lockdown, the virus will still be with us afterwards, so what are we achieving?
I'm sorry, but I see no reason in the argument that it is ok to walk / exercise on a golf course, but it's not ok to play golf on it.
The virus is here until a vaccine is developed, fact.
At some point we will (with certain restrictions) have to live with it.
& yes, people will die unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

People are walking with members of their own family or people they are already isolating with plus you can only travel if you are going to your place of work or on and essential journey. 

All organised sports etc have been stopped , why should we as golfers be afforded any special treatment ? I’m sure that will add to golfs growing reputation. 

There is no overriding critical reason for golf clubs to be allowed to be reopened - think of others


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Do you really believe every car on the road is on an essential journey?
The road are pretty busy, certainly way more busy than they should be in a lockdown, so there are plenty of people flouting that aspect of it.

Now we have a further 3 weeks lockdown, do you seriously think people will stay in?
No chance, they will start to say we've had enough of this.
There should have been a partial lifting of the lockdown from next Monday.
A further 3 week is unsustainable.
		
Click to expand...

Is this for real? 

Most people seem to think the lock down is the correct response. These are the people who have got it right. I don't know anyone who is thinking, that's enough of this. 
How can you liftca lock down partially, until the stats show it has worked?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Is this for real?

Most people seem to think the lock down is the correct response. These are the people who have got it right. I don't know anyone who is thinking, that's enough of this.
How can you liftca lock down partially, until the stats show it has worked?
		
Click to expand...

The lockdown was to cut & stabilise transmission & to ready the NHS.
That has been achieved.
The damage to the economy & business will in the long run cause more deaths than the virus.

Even after an extended lockdown the virus will still be with us.
What do you suggest, we lockdown until a virus is developed?


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## garyinderry (Apr 16, 2020)

Over 850 deaths today.     

That should be enough to put an end to any thoughts of golf at the minute. 

100 years ago men were heading off to certain death.  We are being asked to stay at home. It really isn't that hard to do.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Over 850 deaths today.     

That should be enough to put an end to any thoughts of golf at the minute. 

100 years ago men were heading off to certain death.  We are being asked to stay at home. It really isn't that hard to do.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously is for some 🙄


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			But it's a ridiculous situation at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

OK, if you say so


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 16, 2020)

When the course are allowed to be open will they only allow local travel? My reason for asking is those who live close to the BIG courses, might be able to get on as the foreigners will not be there, and maybe, just maybe, the course might give out some nice deals as a thank you. You never know....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Well - if we golfers were allowed to play then the public would be deprived of newly available wide open spaces in which to exercise during the lockdown...

(I don't think I am being serious though I might be)

Whatever - for all the reasons others have given we just accept that we aren't going to be playing for a good while...and that's the end of it.  I lost 5 months of golf this time last year.  I didn't get any refund.  I didn't complain.  And I'm still here.


----------



## IanM (Apr 16, 2020)

There's a huge difference between _talking a walk _on a golf course and a 4 hour walk on it hitting golf balls.  Although I understand folk who live next to their course being frustrated by the contrast.  

Another 3 week restriction is completely sustainable. Just be sensible.  The government will lift restrictions the second it is sensible... Twitter is full of people of a certain leaning currently saying they will lift it too early as "the bosses" are losing money and the Tories don't care about the loss of life. 

Anyone who thinks we've broken the back of this needs to show me some evidence, as I have yet to see it.

I'm happy to lose all of May if that increase the chances of playing in June or July.   Heck, if I see some of you lot in Scotland in October I will be delighted!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

After the next 3 weeks.
Then what?
The virus will still be with us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			After the next 3 weeks.
Then what?
The virus will still be with us.
		
Click to expand...

The hope is that the amount of active cases will have dropped as would the number of new deaths , more would have been tested and the level of immunity within the country will be increased.

If those factors are on the positive side then I suspect some small restrictions will be removed , might see us back to what it was just before lockdown. 

Then the numbers will once again be looked at and see what happens 

There is no definitive answer to it all - have to judge as they go along , if things work out then it’s possible schools will be open again end of May , then pubs etc in June with numbers restrictions, then in August/September time it will be a lot more relaxed, 

But we have to see - we could be playing golf in May or have to wait until June but it’s better to wait until it’s judged that it’s the right time to relax.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			After the next 3 weeks.
Then what?
The virus will still be with us.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it will which is why a lot of ICU units are still not entering a phase of de-scaling. It will spike again whenever we start going back to work or schools open and will place another swell of pressure on beds and capacity. If it means we have to wait for a few more months for an official go-ahead I feel it's a small price. Golf will still be there. If people become selfish and think "I'm alright Jack" and break the restrictions it'll have wasted the whole period of time to date we've been in lockdown as the virus will come back with a vengeance and it'll be back to square one. It really isn't a hard concept to understand and realise golf is a long way down the list of necessities right now.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed it will which is why a lot of ICU units are still not entering a phase of de-scaling. It will spike again whenever we start going back to work or schools open and will place another swell of pressure on beds and capacity. If it means we have to wait for a few more months for an official go-ahead I feel it's a small price. Golf will still be there. If people become selfish and think "I'm alright Jack" and break the restrictions it'll have wasted the whole period of time to date we've been in lockdown as the virus will come back with a vengeance and it'll be back to square one. It really isn't a hard concept to understand and realise golf is a long way down the list of necessities right now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly & no it's not a hard concept to understand & that's my point.
Whilst the next 3 weeks may calm the virus down a bit, it won't magically make it disappear, & then what?

The economy by then will be in a right mess, some people will lose their jobs, businesses will go bust, golf club will be in big trouble, but the virus will still be there.

The economy must be restarted, social contact is inevitable, the virus will spike again.
Probably the safest place to be would be on the golf course.
So in that scenario, if it's ok in 3 weeks when the virus will grow again, why not now?


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 16, 2020)

Here in Italy I would imagine that playing golf will be one of the last things to open up
That may happen after things become much clearer as to the overall disease costs and the impact relaxing the more important economic and social restrictions have on this
In part it also depends on how golf is opened up elsewhere in Europe - they may look to the UK for that
I don't expect to play until July at the earliest


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

I agree with the lockdown and the reasons for it. And I understand that golf's not that important in the overall scheme of things. But nothing will convince me that driving to a golf course and playing on your own and driving home again increases the spread of coronavirus.


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Exactly & no it's not a hard concept to understand & that's my point.
Whilst the next 3 weeks may calm the virus down a bit, it won't magically make it disappear, & then what?

The economy by then will be in a right mess, some people will lose their jobs, businesses will go bust, golf club will be in big trouble, but the virus will still be there.

The economy must be restarted, social contact is inevitable, the virus will spike again.
Probably the safest place to be would be on the golf course.
So in that scenario, if it's ok in 3 weeks when the virus will grow again, why not now?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I agree with the lockdown and the reasons for it. And I understand that golf's not that important in the overall scheme of things. But nothing will convince me that driving to a golf course and playing on your own and driving home again increases the spread of coronavirus.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't 
It's the hundred people a day at every course in the land that will....
That's 800 extra road trips a day just in a 6 mile radius from my house - approximately half a million across Britain...a day
And not one of them is going to spread or catch the virus..?


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 30006

Click to expand...

Everybody knows that. It's how we deal with it that there's some disagreement. Being condescending doesn't take the arguments any further forward.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

No


Imurg said:



			It doesn't
It's the hundred people a day at every course in the land that will....
That's 800 extra road trips a day just in a 6 mile radius from my house - approximately half a million across Britain...a day
And not one of them is going to spread or catch the virus..?
		
Click to expand...

Not from inside their car, no. Or on the course 200yds from anyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 16, 2020)

I am impressed!

Apparently all those who are advocating an early resumption never hit the ball off line so would never unexpectedly find themselves breaching the two metre rule. 

And as for the suggestion of extra course marshals and starters  who will be paying them?
Bearing in mind that clubs won't be taking anything in the bar, no green fees, shortfall in subscription income and yet if the course is back in play all green staff will have to be back on full pay.

So ignoring the H&S issues there are significant financial problems to reopening on a limited basis.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 16, 2020)

The financial aspect is a good point. Can clubs afford to open on a limited basis and unfurlough staff. Yes the clubhouse staff could stay on furlough but you would then need all of the greenkeeping staff back and potentially have to apply some staff to monitor tee times, distancing around the clubhouse area etc. Limited opening could prove worse for clubs than full closure


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Everybody knows that. It's how we deal with it that there's some disagreement. Being condescending doesn't take the arguments any further forward.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The financial aspect is a good point. Can clubs afford to open on a limited basis and unfurlough staff. Yes the clubhouse staff could stay on furlough but you would then need all of the greenkeeping staff back and potentially have to apply some staff to monitor tee times, distancing around the clubhouse area etc. Limited opening could prove worse for clubs than full closure
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it would, at least initially. More staff and other expenditure required for actually no change in revenue at all (assuming members only no clubhouse open)


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The financial aspect is a good point. Can clubs afford to open on a limited basis and unfurlough staff. Yes the clubhouse staff could stay on furlough but you would then need all of the greenkeeping staff back and potentially have to apply some staff to monitor tee times, distancing around the clubhouse area etc. Limited opening could prove worse for clubs than full closure
		
Click to expand...

Pro’s or their staff won’t go in, there were complaints just before the lockdown when social distancing wasn’t being adhered to, as such the courses won’t open, period, accept it and move on....(not aimed at you Greg)


----------



## GB72 (Apr 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure it would, at least initially. More staff and other expenditure required for actually no change in revenue at all (assuming members only no clubhouse open)
		
Click to expand...

Reckon we are a way off from clubhouse opening (along with all bars and restaurants) as well as green fees etc (otherwise you have issues with controlling numbers as you can see part time golfers just pitching up on the off chance of game and a few hours out if the house). As such, pressure to open earlier on a limited capacity could be the straw that breaks some clubs.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Pro’s or their staff won’t go in, there were complaints just before the lockdown when social distancing wasn’t being adhered to, as such the courses won’t open, period, accept it and move on....(not aimed at you Greg)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I am trying to be objective as I will not be a member anywhere in a couple of weeks so do not even have a horse in this race.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

Even playing on your own, are you going to ignore that brand new ProV that you find just off the fairway? Ooh, how did someone lose that here?


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Even playing on your own, are you going to ignore that brand new ProV that you find just off the fairway? Ooh, how did someone lose that here?
		
Click to expand...

And then forget to pick it up with your glove hand 😳


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

I think what's being said is that it would be possible but people can't be trusted. I'm maybe in the unusual position that our course isn't usually that busy. I could go up in the evening and only see 1 or 2 people.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Even playing on your own, are you going to ignore that brand new ProV that you find just off the fairway? Ooh, how did someone lose that here?
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to be funny, but compared to Sainsbury's, a golf course, even on a different fairway, is the safest place on earth.
I guess the thing is that there is (for some of us) a cognitive dissonance between the actual danger to life bought about by playing golf cf other allowed activities and the "only following orders" mindset. It would be nice if we could at least theoretically discuss where golf sits within the scheme of things without someone constantly shouting STAY IN at us.
I mean, it's a discussion forum, can't we discuss?


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 16, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Exactly & no it's not a hard concept to understand & that's my point.
Whilst the next 3 weeks may calm the virus down a bit, it won't magically make it disappear, & then what?

The economy by then will be in a right mess, some people will lose their jobs, businesses will go bust, golf club will be in big trouble, but the virus will still be there.

The economy must be restarted, social contact is inevitable, the virus will spike again.
Probably the safest place to be would be on the golf course.
So in that scenario, if it's ok in 3 weeks when the virus will grow again, why not now?
		
Click to expand...

Please excuse my ignorance if its an obvious answer that i'm just not seeing, but how does ending the lockdown just magically restart the economy?  surely this just makes things more uncertain for businesses and harder.  Yes some people will start to go out for meals, but the vast majority wont, same for pubs/clubs, shopping centres, holidays, airplanes, football grounds, supermarkets (non essential jounreys).  The housing market isn't going to exactly restart in the uncertainty and the list probably goes on.  The economy likely wont recover fully now until a virus is found, and unfortunately this is a new norm now for the financial world.  So surely the best thing is to save as many lives during the pandemic as possible, and then once a cure is discovered the powers that be can look at pulling people out of poverty (universal basic income etc).


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why are you continually trying to argue with fellow golfers who all want to go out and play too?

It's not about ONE person going to play, there's 500 one persons wanting to go and play at every club.   We are all one person wanting to play.
		
Click to expand...

For heaven's sake, relax, 
We're just sat on the sofa chewing the fat. 
None of us are important, 
None of us know any more than anyone else. 
None of us will have the slightest bit of influence over anything.
None of us are going to run out and play golf.


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Not wanting to be funny, but compared to Sainsbury's, a golf course, even on a different fairway, is the safest place on earth.
I guess the thing is that there is (for some of us) a cognitive dissonance between the actual danger to life bought about by playing golf cf other allowed activities and the "only following orders" mindset. It would be nice if we could at least theoretically discuss where golf sits within the scheme of things without someone constantly shouting STAY IN at us.
I mean, it's a discussion forum, can't we discuss?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to discuss, and I think in light of the PGAs announcement today (bringing joy back to peoples lives), debating where golf fits in all of this is quite apt.  First of all I think part of the blame lies with the govt, the decision to include cycling/running as essential exercise blurred the line, in my view the initial guidance should have been you can leave your homes for 30min to walk and get fresh air.  This should have been quite prescriptive and hopefully stopped people taking the pish with 100km bike rides. i think by having this happen it then opened up the debate with people thinking the purpose of the exercise was to maintain lifestyle as opposed to getting much needed exercise.  
So if that was implemented then hopefully we wouldnt even need to have these conversations as it would be clear the purpose of the exercise.


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Not wanting to be funny, but compared to Sainsbury's, a golf course, even on a different fairway, is the safest place on earth.
I guess the thing is that there is (for some of us) a cognitive dissonance between the actual danger to life bought about by playing golf cf other allowed activities and the "only following orders" mindset. It would be nice if we could at least theoretically discuss where golf sits within the scheme of things without someone constantly shouting STAY IN at us.
I mean, it's a discussion forum, can't we discuss?
		
Click to expand...

The flaw in comparing the shopping trip with playing golf, is that they aren't a one to one swap.
If you are doing the shopping for the house now, then you move to shopping _and _playing golf. So it's just adding risk.

I played golf solo on the last Sunday before shutdown and did feel it was a very low risk few hours so I have sympathy with the view, but I also accept it is more risk than sitting in my garden.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

Why are people reply too and feeding the troll?


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I
I
I
Me
Me
I
Me
Me
I
Me.....

What don't you get about the fact that 500 or so golfers could say exactly the same at every golf club?
		
Click to expand...

You keep going on about 500 golfers. Not every club has anywhere near that number of members and even if they do they won't all want to play at the same time and it's easy to stay apart on a golf course. Why do you believe it isn't easy to distance yourself on a golf course. It's easier than in a park or a street where people are walking and running now


----------



## KenL (Apr 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Not wanting to be funny, but compared to Sainsbury's, a golf course, even on a different fairway, is the safest place on earth.
I guess the thing is that there is (for some of us) a cognitive dissonance between the actual danger to life bought about by playing golf cf other allowed activities and the "only following orders" mindset. It would be nice if we could at least theoretically discuss where golf sits within the scheme of things without someone constantly shouting STAY IN at us.
I mean, it's a discussion forum, can't we discuss?
		
Click to expand...

Try a big Asda - very scary.  People in there had zero idea of social distancing when I went it to one 3 weeks ago.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 17, 2020)

pendodave said:



			To be fair, once you factor out the moral outrage that someone might be enjoying themselves, golf can be played with the standard UK distancing rules applied at all times.
I think the Americans might be less puritanical in this sense, which is kind of ironic I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head for me.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

When you post something and the large majority don't agree, why bang on about it.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 17, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			Please excuse my ignorance if its an obvious answer that i'm just not seeing, but how does ending the lockdown just magically restart the economy?  surely this just makes things more uncertain for businesses and harder.  Yes some people will start to go out for meals, but the vast majority wont, same for pubs/clubs, shopping centres, holidays, airplanes, football grounds, supermarkets (non essential jounreys).  The housing market isn't going to exactly restart in the uncertainty and the list probably goes on.  The economy likely wont recover fully now until a virus is found, and unfortunately this is a new norm now for the financial world.  So surely the best thing is to save as many lives during the pandemic as possible, and then once a cure is discovered the powers that be can look at pulling people out of poverty (universal basic income etc).
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a massive challenge for the Government, but I also think that it was always going to be the case that this will be a phased lifting of lockdown like you see in other countries.

So I expect pubs/clubs will be closed for sometime, i doubt many people are going to the cinema either once lockdown is lifted, but I expect some shops will start to open gradually (clothes shops given kids rate of growth/summer clothes, B&Q to allow normal customers for home DIY projects, hairdressers etc). I think open spaces like parks, playgrounds and national trust properties would be an early part as slightly easier to social distance and the risk outdoors is lower (and I expect golf courses to form part of that) and perhaps primary schools & nurseries as you've seen in other countries. I expect sports to be played behind closed doors for a while and broadcast to people.

Factories/businesses are probably the slight difference and I expect also slowly open as people have less choice there so will have to go in.

I personally think golf will open sooner than other things, but for now, I'll continue with my lockdown for another 3 weeks following all instructions. Hoping we'll see figures dropping today or tomorrow after the spike in yesterdays reported deaths which presumably caught up the bank holiday lower reporting.

Edited to add - I don't think Governments can just wait for a vaccine in order to lift a lockdown, that could be 18 months plus away unless they know they're already close. Economies and people can't function that way, and they won't obey particularly if cases have fallen to low hundreds or less.


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

Certain folk will moan about whatever is done, then spend the autumn telling everyone how much more effective their ideas were using a world leading analytical process called hindsight!  

That is the only certainty right now....  

Golf is doing it's bit along with everything else, it is also "being seen" to be doing it's bit and NOT sticking up two fingers to the rest of Society. 

Without any medical training whatsoever, it seems obvious to me that current measures are a sensible approach.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 17, 2020)

Yesterday the group I go to Spain with decided to look at flights for first week in December and Faro flights started a snip £61 including hold bag and golf bag. By last night same flight was £78.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

This thread is doing a great service to highlight how entitled golf(ers) come across to outsiders. 

Use my course as an example for some quick maths , don't normally have allotted tee times but let's say they opened up under the proviso of 2 balls max and allotted tee times roughly 8mins apart which is what they allow in comps. That works out to roughly 9 x 2 ball groups per hour.  Based on current sunset times and say a 3hr round that means roughly last tee time is around 4pm, that's 9 hrs of tee times  per hour so a total of 81 x 2 balls per day which is potentially 162 golfers per day playing. Under guidelines of social distancing they all drive themselves individually there and back so that's 324 journey's extra a day currently not allowed under lockdown. 

Over the course of 7 days that equates to 2268 journeys being made that currently don't need to be made which being a rural area adds in risk of accidents. Yet people are harping on about it not having much of an impact, I'm sorry but any member at my club myself included no matter how much anyone wants to play can take those 2268 journeys and stick it. People are losing loved ones everyday to this virus so if we have to miss golf for another 3 months let alone weeks then that's fine by me. Because once you factor those numbers across the county even with variation in membership, tee times and the tiny percentage that live within walking distance then that becomes hundreds of thousands of needless journeys that can lead to potential accidents causing issues to emergency services that right now aren't needed. All because people think its ok to do their own thing and golf should be allowed before anything else. 

Sorry but as much as we all on here love the game, it simply is not a priority to the government or the health of the entire nation.


----------



## Dannyc (Apr 17, 2020)

We also got to think of the elderly vulnerable people who are at home alone during this who know if they get it they won’t survive and will die alone another 3 weeks is nothing for us to stay away from golf while after that the vulnerable will still have another 6 weeks at least 
It’s not just about us


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

With the addition of the word "some" in the first line of Wolf's post, I think that sums it up nicely.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 17, 2020)

Personally getting concerned that we are now in a position where the government believe their role is to protect people from taking any risks with their health. It's not. Their role is to treat the people who do get sick.

We were told that the reason for trying to flatten the curve was to prevent the NHS being overwhelmed. Whether fears were overblown from the start, it seems that the NHS has not been overwhelmed and there has been ICU capacity at all times (albeit I accept a lot of that is down to cancelling routine surgeries as well as the temp hospitals they have built).

Now we find ourselves with another 3 week lockdown with NHS capacity still sufficient. Hancock stating yesterday there were 2,500 empty ICU beds in England.

I worry we are getting to the point where we are deferring other problems - financial, social, educational and health problems that will manifest themselves in the years and months after this and no one is weighing these up objectively. 

Politicians are paralysed with fear of making a tough decision with thinking being dominated by a single issue. And creating a dangerous precedent that they deal with future virus outbreak in a similar way.

Assuming we don't get a mass produced vaccine for this for several years, there is no way of stopping people dying. Everyone who is going to die, will probably die from it. All we are doing is potentially slowing down the pace at which they die, while also damaging people's education, mental health, wellbeing, finances etc.

Potentially there is a herd immunity logic, i.e. quarantine all old and vulnerable people and let everyone else get on with things.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			With the addition of the word "some" in the first line of Wolf's post, I think that sums it up nicely.
		
Click to expand...

You're of course correct I should have added it is some not all, unfortunately though to outsiders we are all one and the same even though we know different.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I worry we are getting to the point where we are deferring other problems - financial, social, educational and health problems that will manifest themselves in the years and months after this and no one is weighing these up objectively.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the steps the government have taken so far make sense. I wish we could play golf and I do think there is an argument for doing so, but I accept the current guidelines and follow them like (nearly) everyone else is. 

The long-term must be considered though. Keeping more people alive today is not much good if thousands more end up dying eventually through mental health issues, poor diets, substance abuse, etc, brought about from an utterly devastated economy. That is a point that few seem to want to discuss. 

I do trust that the government are having these candid discussions behind closed doors though.


----------



## Grant85 (Apr 17, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I do trust that the government are having these candid discussions behind closed doors though.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure. They are working press briefing to press briefing. 

What can we say or do to get through another day and look like we care and are taking action? 

Is probably as far as the conversations go. 

Like I said, we aren't stopping people dying and we can't stay in lockdown for ever.


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry Grant, you are quite wrong.   I am seeing the impact of if in my current work.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I wouldn't be so sure. They are working press briefing to press briefing.

What can we say or do to get through another day and look like we care and are taking action?

Is probably as far as the conversations go.

Like I said, we aren't stopping people dying and we can't stay in lockdown for ever.
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of assumptions to make considering you like the rest of us have no idea what's going on behind closed doors in cabinet and cobra meetings. 

The briefings may well be taken on a day to day basis but running a country and making plans is certainly a long term goal for any government. To suggest they're winging it and not considering beyond a day by day basis is very short sited. 

I'm seeing updates every day that impact where and who I work for that will have not just current effects but long term as well


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Yesterday the group I go to Spain with decided to look at flights for first week in December and Faro flights started a snip £61 including hold bag and golf bag. By last night same flight was £78.
		
Click to expand...

£78 with bags is still decent. I’ve booked 3 trips between October and feb and iI’m hoping easyJet don’t try and cancel the cheap bags I’ve booked quite a few.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			This thread is doing a great service to highlight how entitled golf(ers) come across to outsiders.

Use my course as an example for some quick maths , don't normally have allotted tee times but let's say they opened up under the proviso of 2 balls max and allotted tee times roughly 8mins apart which is what they allow in comps. That works out to roughly 9 x 2 ball groups per hour.  Based on current sunset times and say a 3hr round that means roughly last tee time is around 4pm, that's 9 hrs of tee times  per hour so a total of 81 x 2 balls per day which is potentially 162 golfers per day playing. Under guidelines of social distancing they all drive themselves individually there and back so that's 324 journey's extra a day currently not allowed under lockdown.

Over the course of 7 days that equates to 2268 journeys being made that currently don't need to be made which being a rural area adds in risk of accidents. Yet people are harping on about it not having much of an impact, I'm sorry but any member at my club myself included no matter how much anyone wants to play can take those 2268 journeys and stick it. People are losing loved ones everyday to this virus so if we have to miss golf for another 3 months let alone weeks then that's fine by me. Because once you factor those numbers across the county even with variation in membership, tee times and the tiny percentage that live within walking distance then that becomes hundreds of thousands of needless journeys that can lead to potential accidents causing issues to emergency services that right now aren't needed. All because people think its ok to do their own thing and golf should be allowed before anything else.

Sorry but as much as we all on here love the game, it simply is not a priority to the government or the health of the entire nation.
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely that the extra drives make it a risk. I think your numbers are a little high. I cant see why they’d allow 2 balls if government say one in a car. But tbf that’s splitting hairs.

 I disagree about it showing golfers as entitled. Or at least as the only people who are. It’s just people in general. Not sure who said it earlier, but it’s the governments fault for being some ambiguous  in their rules. If you can drive for any sort of solo exercise, you should be able to drive for all (Solo).  I’ve got mates doing solo marathons or 100k bike rides. No way are they less at risk than golfers. Likewise I’ve got an aunt who has gone shopping almost every day simply because that’s her routine and to quote ”it’s my only form of social life“.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Even playing on your own, are you going to ignore that brand new ProV that you find just off the fairway? Ooh, how did someone lose that here?
		
Click to expand...

Just wear marigolds for golf


----------



## Doodle (Apr 17, 2020)

So there you go.
All those babbling on about unnecessary car journeys.
Also, judging by the amount of cyclists I am seeing out & about, it looks like the cure for the virus is to dress up in licra & go out on a 20 mile bike ride.
Get the courses open
	
.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree entirely that the extra drives make it a risk. I think your numbers are a little high. I cant see why they’d allow 2 balls if government say one in a car. But tbf that’s splitting hairs.

I disagree about it showing golfers as entitled. Or at least as the only people who are. It’s just people in general. Not sure who said it earlier, but it’s the governments fault for being some ambiguous  in their rules. If you can drive for any sort of solo exercise, you should be able to drive for all (Solo).  I’ve got mates doing solo marathons or 100k bike rides. No way are they less at risk than golfers. Likewise I’ve got an aunt who has gone shopping almost every day simply because that’s her routine and to quote ”it’s my only form of social life“.
		
Click to expand...

Numbers merely based on a what of scenario and I did say in there numbers can vary. Even so take it down to single play only and its still in the thousands of unnecessary journeys. 

Its just my opinion but some of the stuff on this thread and social media in general is certainly indicative of people (golfers) having a sense of entitlement and thinking golf should be allowed before other things.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Well if the lockdown goes on for, say, another 6weeks, and because of that the government asks all golf clubs to open up their course to the public for exercise where does that leave a golfers 'right' to play...? 

IMO it's nonsense trying to make a case for golf separate from every other pursuit.  We just have to accept that a golf club and it's course is a place of social gathering - and so no matter what we might plead - places of social gathering are closed.  We just have to accept that we are part of the whole struggling to cope with lockdown; that golfers - like everyone else - lose their leisure pursuit for this time.  We are not special.  We are just the same as everyone else.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Numbers merely based on a what of scenario and I did say in there numbers can vary. Even so take it down to single play only and its still in the thousands of unnecessary journeys.

Its just my opinion but some of the stuff on this thread and social media in general is certainly indicative of people (golfers) having a sense of entitlement and thinking golf should be allowed before other things.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I did concede that even halved the numbers would be too high.

Obviously being on a golf forum, we’re gonna see the outpours of frustation, but as far as I’m aware nobody is sneaking out for a round, Which shows that despite what may be read online lot more discipline is being shown than many of the general public.

I’d be intrigued how the mood of the public would change if suddenly everyone’s one and only hobby stopped (whatever it was).


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			So there you go.
All those babbling on about unnecessary car journeys.
Also, judging by the amount of cyclists I am seeing out & about, it looks like the cure for the virus is to dress up in licra & go out on a 20 mile bike ride.
Get the courses open
	View attachment 30010
.
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest of respect, and, by the way,  I largely agree with you, it's getting a bit boring.
We're not the ones you need to convince. 
Have you lobbied the authorities at all..?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah I did concede that even halved the numbers would be too high.

Obviously being on a golf forum, we’re gonna see the outpours of frustation, but as far as I’m aware nobody is sneaking out for a round, Which shows that despite what may be read online lot more discipline is being shown than many of the general public.

I’d be intrigued how the mood of the public would change if suddenly everyone’s one and only hobby stopped (whatever it was).
		
Click to expand...

For me its a very simple conundrum people's health across the country is far more important than the desire of people wanting to play golf. 

Equally any cyclists out in Peloton fashion should be cracked down on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2020)

@Doodle I'm trying to work out which previously banned poster you are


----------



## Doodle (Apr 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			With the greatest of respect, and, by the way,  I largely agree with you, it's getting a bit boring.
We're not the ones you need to convince.
Have you lobbied the authorities at all..?
		
Click to expand...

No, I haven't lobbied any authorities because I would be wasting my time.
I fully understand the need to protect the vulnerable & stop the spread, but the lockdown is to broad & causing huge economic & social damage.
Large stores, B&Q, Garden Centres, golf courses should all be open with restrictions for economic & mental health reasons.
I am amazed that so few on here can't see that & are content to swallow the Government line.
Yes the virus is very serious, but it is absolutely possible to carry on a semblance of normal life whilst observing social distancing & being sensible & careful.


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

Our Head Green Keeper just posted some photos of the course on Facebook.... blimey it is looking good!

But I wonder... is this helping me in lockdown or not????


----------



## Doodle (Apr 17, 2020)

drive4show said:



@Doodle I'm trying to work out which previously banned poster you are 

Click to expand...

Why?
Because I have a different opinion to the majority?
Is this not a discussion forum where people are free to air their views?
Or is it a dictatorship where we all have to conform to to populist opinion?
I haven't abused anyone or sworn, perhaps you would like me banned because you don't agree with me?
Are you a Socialist by any chance?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			Our Head Green Keeper just posted some photos of the course on Facebook.... blimey it is looking good!

But I wonder... is this helping me in lockdown or not????

View attachment 30014

Click to expand...

Our head greenie did the same - I did wonder as you


----------



## DRW (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Why?
Because I have a different opinion to the majority?
Is this not a discussion forum where people are free to air their views?
Or is it a dictatorship where we all have to conform to to populist opinion?
I haven't abused anyone or sworn, perhaps you would like me banned because you don't agree with me?
Are you a Socialist by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, its the normal group hug kind of like thing, that this forum does to 'outsiders', but come along to a forum meet and everything will be fine and dandy 

Have a good weekend and enjoy the forum, personally haven't read anything you have said that has bothered me and it reads better than my posts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Why?
Because I have a different opinion to the majority?
Is this not a discussion forum where people are free to air their views?
Or is it a dictatorship where we all have to conform to to populist opinion?
I haven't abused anyone or sworn, perhaps you would like me banned because you don't agree with me?
*Are you a Socialist by any chance*?
		
Click to expand...

LOL   You suggest that only Socialists care about the wider society and the greater good; only socialists understand that as individuals we are part of a whole, where the well-being of the whole matters as much - if not more at the moment - than the well-being of the individual?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Why?
Because I have a different opinion to the majority?  *You are perfectly free to have a different opinion*
Is this not a discussion forum where people are free to air their views?  *Yes it is*
Or is it a dictatorship where we all have to conform to to populist opinion?  *Nope*
I haven't abused anyone or sworn, perhaps you would like me banned because you don't agree with me?  *Where did I say I want you banned?*
Are you a Socialist by any chance?  *No I'm not*

Click to expand...


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle has a point about certain shops.... BUT - if you open this one, why not another one?  So the line in the sand is further back than ideal.   Then we are back to the limiting journeys chat again.

Trouble is, you need to be more draconian than the ideal, as the idiots take the mick as it is.  

Underlying thing is, the more we limit contact, the more we slow the spread, we take pressure off NHS and fewer folk will die.   Someone offers me golf on 1st July  - I am happy with that if it means more of my friends and family (and everyone's) are here for Xmas. 

No right answers here, just folk trying to do their best


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 17, 2020)

I, probably like most, can see both sides of the argument. Obviously people are dying and in the overall scheme of things golf is insignificant. However if they're going to force rules onto us they have to be consistent and logical. A runner going round a park or on a pavement comes far closer to far more people than a solo golfer, as do people out walking. If they had said walking, running, cycling and the golf authorities had said golfers can play no more than 6 holes on their own while socially distancing at all times I don't think the public or government would have protested. It's too late now and I haven't and won't play until the ban is lifted.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I wouldn't be so sure. They are working press briefing to press briefing.

What can we say or do to get through another day and look like we care and are taking action?

Is probably as far as the conversations go.

Like I said, we aren't stopping people dying and we can't stay in lockdown for ever.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, probably make it up 5 minutes before they go on air.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

This discussion continues and yet still many are overlooking the issue I originally raised. 

Partial and restricted reopening of golf clubs and courses will have major financial implications .

Clubs would find that they would be faced with virtually full costs for course maintenance plus increased "policing" costs but with far less income than normal.

Until restrictions can be lifted sufficiently for bars to be open, for casual visitors to return and the vast majority of members pay their subs I think we have to accept that it may be financial constraints rather than Government imposed restrictions that will prevent us from playing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2020)

Just prior to the lockdown, my club imposed several restrictions. They closed the bar but you could sit outside (obviously enforcing SD measures) and they would bring food/drinks out to you and the halfway hut remained open for a takeaway service only so still some income coming in. The pro shop was also open but restricted to two customers at a time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			This discussion continues and yet still many are overlooking the issue I originally raised.

Partial and restricted reopening of golf clubs and courses will have major financial implications .

Clubs would find that they would be faced with virtually full costs for course maintenance plus increased "policing" costs but with far less income than normal.

Until restrictions can be lifted sufficiently for bars to be open, for casual visitors to return and the vast majority of members pay their subs I think we have to accept that it may be financial constraints rather than Government imposed restrictions that will prevent us from playing.
		
Click to expand...

Most courses are already paying for the majority of their green staff to work , suspect most courses will be fine to have the course playable without having any extra courses

And then you also add in how many members who stopped paying DD would start up again because the course is open. 

There isn’t too much extra cost on just having the course open 

Don’t see it as being “major” financial implications and there is no way that the majority of clubs will stay closed until the bar can be opened up. Clubs will find a way to keep going even on restrictions.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 17, 2020)

Another reason why we should be playing, to keep these loons from destroying our courses.
Taken from Twitter.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 17, 2020)

The same loon.
Taken from Twitter.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most courses are already paying for the majority of their green staff to work , suspect most courses will be fine to have the course playable without having any extra courses

And then you also add in how many members who stopped paying DD would start up again because the course is open.

There isn’t too much extra cost on just having the course open

Don’t see it as being “major” financial implications and there is no way that the majority of clubs will stay closed until the bar can be opened up. Clubs will find a way to keep going even on restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

Most are not employing all green staff, there is no need if they are complying with England Golf's guidelines for the amount of routine maintenance that is acceptable. 

Also the suggestion keeps being made on here that we could be playing in no more than two balls with extended start time gaps. That will need starters and on course marshals to ensure compliance.

I am sure most clubs will survive but it will be a struggle since income streams are going to be restricted for some time yet. There are very few, if any, traditional clubs that don't rely heavily upon bar profits for a very significant part of their income. 

And restricted start times means no green fees or societies. 

Any suggestions for replacing these lost funds?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			The same loon.
Taken from Twitter.

View attachment 30022

Click to expand...

It’s one person on twitter and it’s going to have zero affect - clearly no one is going to do what he suggests. 

You just have to accept that the club will not be open until after the next 3 weeks minimum. 

Find yourself a hobby to do indoors or the garden - constantly crowing about the same thing each hour isn’t going to change anything and each post doesn’t change the thinking


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 17, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			constantly crowing about the same thing each hour isn’t going to change anything and each post doesn’t change the thinking
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony Phillip 😂😂😂


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2020)

*When do you think you will next play golf?*

August


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Just prior to the lockdown, my club imposed several restrictions. They closed the bar but you could sit outside (obviously enforcing SD measures) and they would bring food/drinks out to you and the halfway hut remained open for a takeaway service only so still some income coming in. The pro shop was also open but restricted to two customers at a time.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that ways can be found to reduce the problem but until club bars are fully open the difficulties will persist.

After all al fresco dining and drinking is not always an attractive proposition in the English climate!

Pro' shop and halfway house are not income sources for our club as the shop is the pro's own,  although his premises are the club's property and "The Hut" is operated by a former member who pays us a rent for the building.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

Our halfway hut is a window on the side of the kitchen.
They were doing takeaway rolls and drinks in the days before lockdown and it would be fairly easy to restart it.
They were doing a pretty decent trade and any profit from it has to be useful.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Most are not employing all green staff, there is no need if they are complying with England Golf's guidelines for the amount of routine maintenance that is acceptable.

Also the suggestion keeps being made on here that we could be playing in no more than two balls with extended start time gaps. That will need starters and on course marshals to ensure compliance.

I am sure most clubs will survive but it will be a struggle since income streams are going to be restricted for some time yet. There are very few, if any, traditional clubs that don't rely heavily upon bar profits for a very significant part of their income.

And restricted start times means no green fees or societies.

Any suggestions for replacing these lost funds?
		
Click to expand...

We only have 2 greenkeepers still working but I'd think between the 2 of them they could keep the course playable. It doesn't have to be perfect. As far as policing the course goes I'd say people would just have to be trusted to self police like the rest of society and like the rest of society the vast majority would follow the rules and the few others would have to be put right by the law abiding majority.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Most are not employing all green staff, there is no need if they are complying with England Golf's guidelines for the amount of routine maintenance that is acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

The greenstaff are keeping the course to a level that makes it playable. When the course opens why would they need to do anything more ? It will be the same greenstaff doing the same routine maintenance ( which is exactly what our Head GK stated )




			Also the suggestion keeps being made on here that we could be playing in no more than two balls with extended start time gaps. That will need starters and on course marshals to ensure compliance.
		
Click to expand...

Why will it ? Many courses don’t have marshalls and starters yet have tee times and specific groups - surely clubs will have to have a level of trust to their members. It was working before the lockdown 




			I am sure most clubs will survive but it will be a struggle since income streams are going to be restricted for some time yet. There are very few, if any, traditional clubs that don't rely heavily upon bar profits for a very significant part of their income.

And restricted start times means no green fees or societies.

Any suggestions for replacing these lost funds?
		
Click to expand...

Opening up the club to the members during slight restrictions would then allow the members that have paid or paying the use of the facilities - how long do you thjnk it would be until members stop paying their fees or demand refunds if the club stays closed because the bar is closed 

If a club is that reliant on the bar then maybe they need to look at their financial model. I believe everyone of our missed societies has rebooked for later in the year just as societies I’m a member of are doing 

Let not also forget the clubs will be able to take advantage of some government schemes to help business 

Keeping a club closed until the bar can be open will prob kill more clubs than opening it up when restrictions lift. 

Golf is not the only sport that will have to tighten the purse strings - it’s a sport that suffered during the recession and built itself back up and i have no doubt that it will build itself back up again if required


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 17, 2020)

Not sure anybody on here could answer this, but are the safe disancing measures satisfactory.

Where I used to play, there were a few of the guys who enjoyed vaping. Sometimes you could smell them (well the vape fumes) from a different fairway, maybe 30 or so yards away. What is to say, that the virus couldn't be carried in that same "cloud" of fumes?

Doesn't just apply to the golf course, of course.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Not sure anybody on here could answer this, but are the safe disancing measures satisfactory.

Where I used to play, there were a few of the guys who enjoyed vaping. Sometimes you could smell them (well the vape fumes) from a different fairway, maybe 30 or so yards away. What is to say, that the virus couldn't be carried in that same "cloud" of fumes?

Doesn't just apply to the golf course, of course.
		
Click to expand...

I did not think that the virus was airborne and that it was communicated by saliva, sweat etc passing between people. Could be wrong though. That said, I do agree about the vaping bit and I do vape, except now only at home and if there is nobody around for some considerable distance.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			Our Head Green Keeper just posted some photos of the course on Facebook.... blimey it is looking good!

But I wonder... is this helping me in lockdown or not????

View attachment 30014

Click to expand...

Nice looking hole. Bit of a Valderrama feel to it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The greenstaff are keeping the course to a level that makes it playable. When the course opens why would they need to do anything more ? It will be the same greenstaff doing the same routine maintenance ( which is exactly what our Head GK stated )



Why will it ? Many courses don’t have marshalls and starters yet have tee times and specific groups - surely clubs will have to have a level of trust to their members. It was working before the lockdown



Opening up the club to the members during slight restrictions would then allow the members that have paid or paying the use of the facilities - how long do you thjnk it would be until members stop paying their fees or demand refunds if the club stays closed because the bar is closed


Keeping a club closed until the bar can be open will prob kill more clubs than opening it up when restrictions lift.

Golf is not the only sport that will have to tighten the purse strings - it’s a sport that suffered during the recession and built itself back up and i have no doubt that it will build itself back up again if required
		
Click to expand...

There's not a club (rather than course) that survives on subs and green fees. That's a standard "financial model".

As for course maintenance  are your  reduced green staff mowing tees and fairways as frequently as usual, are they raking bunkers each morning,  moving pin positions and tee markers 5 times a week?

It obviously costs more to maintain a course in play rather than one at rest.

Possibly two balls and start times could be self policing but judging by the plethora of posts on here about slow play  I remain sceptical.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Nice looking hole. Bit of a Valderrama feel to it.
		
Click to expand...

It reminded me of the Duchess course at Woburn.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			There's not a club (rather than course) that survives on subs and green fees. That's a standard "financial model".

*As for course maintenance  are your  reduced green staff mowing tees and fairways as frequently as usual, are they raking bunkers each morning,  moving pin positions and tee markers 5 times a week?*

It obviously costs more to maintain a course in play rather than one at rest.

Possibly two balls and start times could be self policing but judging by the plethora of posts on here about slow play  I remain sceptical.
		
Click to expand...

why would the club have to move the tees and pins that often ? And rake each morning ?

They won’t have to go back to full course maintenance if they are just going to have the course at a playable level - which is exactly what our GK’s doing right now. 

It won’t be about maintaining the course for high level comp standard - it’s just having at something we can just play on 

There are hundreds of courses that don’t have a marshall or starter - all about trusting the membership


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

jeez - with the arguments being made for golf resuming you might think that some of us _want _golfers to be viewed as pariahs of society 

It's not as if many of the public don't already view golfers as entitled middle class t***s - some would have them proved right


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			There's not a club (rather than course) that survives on subs and green fees. That's a standard "financial model".
		
Click to expand...

Let's keep it simple and ay there are 2 income streams: golf and non-golf. Broadly speaking, the club should cover the golf expenses from the golf income stream, and the catering expenses etc should be covered from the non-golf income. If one side is heavily subsidising the other, the club needs to re-evaluate its business model.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Apr 17, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I did not think that the virus was airborne and that it was communicated by saliva, sweat etc passing between people. Could be wrong though. That said, I do agree about the vaping bit and I do vape, except now only at home and if there is nobody around for some considerable distance.
		
Click to expand...

No, it is emitted from a carrier by coughing or sneezing, amongst other means. It can survive on some surfaces for several days once it lands. 

I've no issue with vaping or smoking, although I do neither. Just wondering if the virus can travel as far on the wind as the fumes from either of the afforementioned.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			There's not a club (rather than course) that survives on subs and green fees. That's a standard "financial model".

As for course maintenance  are your  reduced green staff mowing tees and fairways as frequently as usual, are they raking bunkers each morning,  moving pin positions and tee markers 5 times a week?

It obviously costs more to maintain a course in play rather than one at rest.

Possibly two balls and start times could be self policing but judging by the plethora of posts on here about slow play  I remain sceptical.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t believe they should be doing what they would on a normal daily basis, I’m happy to be corrected, but I thought England Golf & BIGGA stated that the minimum work should be carried out to keep the course in good order, not competition standard just in case the ban gets lifted and we can all play a medal the next day!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Let's keep it simple and ay there are 2 income streams: golf and non-golf. Broadly speaking, the club should cover the golf expenses from the golf income stream, and the catering expenses etc should be covered from the non-golf income. If one side is heavily subsidising the other, the club needs to re-evaluate its business model.
		
Click to expand...

Not a case of heavily subsidising but rather making the most of all of a club's assets. 

The two income streams are  entirely different. 

Subs are a one off at the start of the club year, bar takings are  spread over 12 months.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t believe they should be doing what they would on a normal daily basis, I’m happy to be corrected, but I thought England Golf & BIGGA stated that the minimum work should be carried out to keep the course in good order, not competition standard just in case the ban gets lifted and we can all play a medal the next day!
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right, which was rather my point.

The guidelines limit the number of times per week greens, fairways and tees should be mown and rough should be cut as and when staffing levels permit.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Not a case of heavily subsidising but rather making the most of all of a club's assets.

The two income streams are  entirely different.

Subs are a one off at the start of the club year, bar takings are  spread over 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

The costs of running the course should be covered by subs.

With the clubhouse closed and no catering income, the club should be able to continue with current measures to minimise non-golf costs (e.g. furlough kitchen/bar staff, suspend utilities, stop purchasing stock).


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 17, 2020)

BIGGA have updated their essential maintenance guidelines today  https://www.bigga.org.uk/news-listing/17-april-update-coronavirus-guidelines.html 
Not a lot of change from previous ones .
We've furloughed 2 greenstaff and it's very unlikely we will employ the two casual staff this summer, so just have staff keeping the course ticking over . HGK reckons we'd need 10-12 days to get course playable . They are just keeping up with the growth but a sudden spring flush will mean the rough doesnt get everywhere . Also remember they are't having to fit a round golfers all day so are more productive .
Only 20% of courses are running with a full staff with 77% running with reduced staffing levels due to furloughing according tom survey from Golf Club Management .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I agree with the lockdown and, as much as I miss it, I think it right we shouldn't be playing golf at the moment - too many potential issues.

_However_, the common reason given that people have to drive to courses is rubbish. If driving is the problem, ban driving, plenty live within walking distance of their course. It's not realistic to have a total ban so, if it's really an issue, ban people driving to take exercise. I'm fortunate to live in an area with good open spaces and nice walks and there is no shortage of people driving here so they can go for a walk (many on the local golf courses). (I don't really have a problem with that.)

Make the case for prohibiting any activity on its merits not on spurious tangential issues.
		
Click to expand...

Our club, like lots of others are on private (Crown in our case) land. The gates were locked when lockdown was announced and so I am assuming I'd be trespassing even in good faith so for me it's not worth the risk or hassle. Yes it would be nice to go somewhere pleasant and familiar and perhaps a chance to take some nice photos but can't see the point. We have a nature reserve about 800 yards from the house (with things like skylarks nesting) so still got excellent surroundings to enjoy. Saves an unnecessary 20 minute drive too


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 17, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			BIGGA have updated their essential maintenance guidelines today  https://www.bigga.org.uk/news-listing/17-april-update-coronavirus-guidelines.html
Not a lot of change from previous ones .
We've furloughed 2 greenstaff and it's very unlikely we will employ the two casual staff this summer, so just have staff keeping the course ticking over . HGK reckons we'd need 10-12 days to get course playable . They are just keeping up with the growth but a sudden spring flush will mean the rough doesnt get everywhere . Also remember they are't having to fit a round golfers all day so are more productive .
Only 20% of courses are running with a full staff with 77% running with reduced staffing levels due to furloughing according tom survey from Golf Club Management .
		
Click to expand...

10-12 days - how many tea breaks does he take?! 😂


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 17, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			10-12 days - how many tea breaks does he take?! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Too many  no we've highered the cut height so to not stress the turf too much it would take 3-4 cuts over 10-12 days to bring the greens back  mainly


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2020)

Good move by the Head Greenkeeper.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251178821191118848


----------



## pendodave (Apr 17, 2020)

Jeans and black socks. Truly a crime against humanity....


----------



## Siolag (Apr 17, 2020)

Are they even golf shoes? Disgraceful.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Jeans and black socks. Truly a crime against humanity....
		
Click to expand...

really? why?


----------



## pendodave (Apr 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			really? why?
		
Click to expand...

Just levity. No agenda. Sorry.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Just levity. No agenda. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

just dont get what the problem with jeans and black socks is, maybe im missing something but please let me know so i dont wear them together again


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			just dont get what the problem with jeans and black socks is, maybe im missing something but please let me know so i dont wear them together again
		
Click to expand...

I think it was 2 separate things. Jeans for golf is a no no, as are (as per a thread) black socks lol


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			This discussion continues and yet still many are overlooking the issue I originally raised.

Partial and restricted reopening of golf clubs and courses will have major financial implications .

Clubs would find that they would be faced with virtually full costs for course maintenance plus increased "policing" costs but with far less income than normal.

Until restrictions can be lifted sufficiently for bars to be open, for casual visitors to return and the vast majority of members pay their subs I think we have to accept that it may be financial constraints rather than Government imposed restrictions that will prevent us from playing.
		
Click to expand...

100% - without visitors and bar takings it's clear a lot of clubs will lose substantial amounts of cash. Having to bring back greenkeepers, potentially have a starter to ensure times and social distancing are adhered to. Would they need someone in the car park?

Would you have to open the clubhouse even just to provide toilet facilities???


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

Doodle said:



			The same loon.
Taken from Twitter.

View attachment 30022

Click to expand...

Where does Dan live?   I think a few dozen sitting (2 metres apart) in his garden should do it.

I say garden, but looks like he lives a converted warehouse in London to me!


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			100% - without visitors and bar takings it's clear a lot of clubs will lose substantial amounts of cash. Having to bring back greenkeepers, potentially have a starter to ensure times and social distancing are adhered to. Would they need someone in the car park?

Would you have to open the clubhouse even just to provide toilet facilities???
		
Click to expand...

seeing the kind of queues at supermarkets spread around car parks for hundreds upon hundreds of yards, those clubs without a booking system, what will they do? Surely it will have to be marshalled all day from first light to dusk?

looking to play in two balls only no doubt as an initial requirement and thus being 2m apart width and length, queues for the 1st tee will be huge!  I doubt clubs will allow split tees (1st & 10th) as that would require additional marshalling.

Even with a booking system, with members that are still furloughed when/if golf is lifted first, and it will definitely be two balls initially, those usual weekend members plus the retired more senior members, the demand to play will be huge, so much so I think Marshall’s will be a must, as you’ll always get people just turn up and chance their arm.

With a 8min gap (some have 10), & 10hrs of tees available, will only see 150 members get onto the course any one day, I think without marshalling at the 1st tee and stopping members attempting to join the course elsewhere, possibly with a mobile Marshall also, they’ll be issues, selfishness and ignorance is not exempt within the golfing fraternity, and unfortunately with what I’ve seen prior to the lockdown when restrictions and social distancing was in place, golf courses cannot be self policed by its membership, imo.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

Plus even with a 10 minute gap per tee time you will get slow players who will "bunch up" the whole course which in turn will cause a delay at the first tee which in turn will have a knock on effect of persons in the car park or on the putting green and so on. 

Or both players lose a ball and spend time looking, they have to let a group through and again it has a knock on back through the field. 

That's before you even consider choppers like me who hook it onto another fairway and have to cross over and wait till they have played their shots. Again more delays. 

Then you have greenkeepers health and safety to be considered.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m not saying we should be playing, I’m happy to listen and follow Government instructions. But on logistics I really don’t think it’s that hard, for example as a rough approach you could allocate everyone a day to play (alphabetically for example) - one move your straight to a 100 players a day. You could even allocate am/pm. Mark 2m points back from first tee like supermarkets do etc. Toilets were closed before lockdown so I don’t think that’s an issue for example.
Appreciate that’s high level and requires self policing/discipline but then so does the lockdown now.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 18, 2020)

There is enough room on golf courses to operate in 3 or 4 balls and still keep 2meters.  

Unless its mini golf.  That would be more problematic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			seeing the kind of queues at supermarkets spread around car parks for hundreds upon hundreds of yards, those clubs without a booking system, what will they do? Surely it will have to be marshalled all day from first light to dusk?

looking to play in two balls only no doubt as an initial requirement and thus being 2m apart width and length, queues for the 1st tee will be huge!  I doubt clubs will allow split tees (1st & 10th) as that would require additional marshalling.

Even with a booking system, with members that are still furloughed when/if golf is lifted first, and it will definitely be two balls initially, those usual weekend members plus the retired more senior members, the demand to play will be huge, so much so I think Marshall’s will be a must, as you’ll always get people just turn up and chance their arm.

With a 8min gap (some have 10), & 10hrs of tees available, will only see 150 members get onto the course any one day, I think without marshalling at the 1st tee and stopping members attempting to join the course elsewhere, possibly with a mobile Marshall also, they’ll be issues, selfishness and ignorance is not exempt within the golfing fraternity, and unfortunately with what I’ve seen prior to the lockdown when restrictions and social distancing was in place, golf courses cannot be self policed by its membership, imo.
		
Click to expand...

We implemented a tee booking system for the week or so before the complete lock-down. We were asked to not turn up to play more than 10 minutes before our tee time and to not hang about after we finished.  We all seemed to adhere to this. When I arrived that one Saturday there was a 4 ball group heading up the fairway, another group on the tee, and my group on the putting green.  Nobody else about. Now that is all very well, but that discipline just can’t be guaranteed in my club never mind every club...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t believe it will be as bad as people are suggesting - the two days before the lockdown we had a mix of people who ignored the social distancing but in the main most understood it 

I suspect most club will either put a tee time in place ( for the ones that don’t normally have them ) or allow the members to exert common sense and arrange themselves to ensure they adhere to any restrictions that are put in place. 

There will prob be a mad rush for the first weekend but then it will level itself out , members club will have to plea to the members to act as the marshalls and swindles organisers will need to be the ones to ensure their guys stick to the guidelines etc 

4 balls will be fine - can easily happen and have social distancing , same with rolling up to the tee - get lines in place , stay by car until your turn etc etc 

I understand at the moment it seems to be the natural way to be negative about the situation and expect the worst but 99% of us are all people with common sense and can act responsibly.

In 4 weeks I reckon we will be back on the course and the moans will be about the 3 putts and slices etc etc and by June societies will be back and July the clubhouse will be fully open.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t believe it will be as bad as people are suggesting - the two days before the lockdown we had a mix of people who ignored the social distancing but in the main most understood it

I suspect most club will either put a tee time in place ( for the ones that don’t normally have them ) or allow the members to exert common sense and arrange themselves to ensure they adhere to any restrictions that are put in place.

There will prob be a mad rush for the first weekend but then it will level itself out , members club will have to plea to the members to act as the marshalls and swindles organisers will need to be the ones to ensure their guys stick to the guidelines etc

4 balls will be fine - can easily happen and have social distancing , same with rolling up to the tee - get lines in place , stay by car until your turn etc etc

I understand at the moment it seems to be the natural way to be negative about the situation and expect the worst but 99% of us are all people with common sense and can act responsibly.

In 4 weeks I reckon we will be back on the course and the moans will be about the 3 putts and slices etc etc and by June societies will be back and July the clubhouse will be fully open.
		
Click to expand...

As the average age of a golf club member is over 60, how do clubs manage this 'high risk' group?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			As the average age of a golf club member is over 60, how do clubs manage this 'high risk' group?
		
Click to expand...

Why can’t the ‘high risk’ groups manage themselves?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			As the average age of a golf club member is over 60, how do clubs manage this 'high risk' group?
		
Click to expand...

Why should clubs have to manage them ? If anyone is deemed to be in the high risk group then surely it’s their responsibility to manage themselves. People will have a choice at the end of the day - but all in that high risk group will still have another 6-7 weeks of self isolating


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should clubs have to manage them ? If anyone is deemed to be in the high risk group then surely it’s their responsibility to manage themselves. People will have a choice at the end of the day - but all in that high risk group will still have another 6-7 weeks of self isolating
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thats why we shouldn't be playing so soon, to save people from themselves?


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

therod said:



			Why can’t the ‘high risk’ groups manage themselves?
		
Click to expand...

Because some, not all, will be stubborn know-it-all old gits (clubs are full of them) who will simply ignore any recommendations!

 if it’s self policing, who’s going to tell them they’re not allowed on the course and should go home?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Maybe thats why we shouldn't be playing so soon, to save people from themselves?
		
Click to expand...

So we restrict 100% because the minority can’t look after themselves? 

The guidelines now allow people to drive for physical activity- that was a big barrier in place for people going to play golf and indeed other sports - if golf does start after the next three weeks then it will be under social guidelines, we are all capable of doing that , if people fail to follow it then clubs will no doubt be required to apply restrictions on those single people.


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Why should clubs have to manage them *? If anyone is deemed to be in the high risk group then surely it’s their responsibility to manage themselves. People will have a choice at the end of the day - but all in that high risk group will still have another 6-7 weeks of self isolating
		
Click to expand...

Because if a club is open, it has a duty of care to its other members and staff, even if only greenkeepers are in attendance!


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			Because some, not all, will be stubborn know-it-all old gits (clubs are full of them) who will simply ignore any recommendations!

if it’s self policing, who’s going to tell them they’re not allowed on the course and should go home?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes people have to take personal responsibility. I can’t hold their hands when they cross the road also.
If here is any kind of barometer, most ‘high risk’ seem to be risk averse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			Because if a club is open, it has a duty of care to its other members and staff, even if only greenkeepers are in attendance!
		
Click to expand...

And that duty of care will be to request people apply any social distancing restrictions that apply and request that anyone in the high risk group not attend ( because they were requested to self isolate for 12 weeks ) . You can’t hold everyones hand - personal responsibility has to come into it along with common sense.


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And that duty of care will be to request people apply any social distancing restrictions that apply and request that anyone in the high risk group not attend ( because they were requested to self isolate for 12 weeks ) . You can’t hold everyones hand - personal responsibility has to come into it along with common sense.
		
Click to expand...

But if the clubhouse and pro shop won’t be open, it’s alright saying you can’t hold anyone’s hand, but all clubs have these seniors who will disregard guidelines at the best of times, so who will enforce the ‘law’, if that’s what it is in the grande scheme of things! 

Will clubs have to clearly state, that 70+ (example age, not sure what exactly it is), that they are not allowed at the club or on course, and what the ramifications are should they ignore this request/order!


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			But if the clubhouse and pro shop won’t be open, it’s alright saying you can’t hold anyone’s hand, but all clubs have these seniors who will disregard guidelines at the best of times, so who will enforce the ‘law’, if that’s what it is in the grande scheme of things!

Will clubs have to clearly state, that 70+ (example age, not sure what exactly it is), that they are not allowed at the club or on course, and what the ramifications are should they ignore this request/order!
		
Click to expand...

Natural selection? 😱😉 When lockdown is lifted there will have to be some element of self policing. If you’re high risk, you’ll have to assess those risks on a personal level. What you say about golf could be extrapolated into everything. We can’t exist long term just going to work & the shop, people won’t put up with it for long, especially those who perceive a low risk


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why should clubs have to manage them ? If anyone is deemed to be in the high risk group then surely it’s their responsibility to manage themselves. People will have a choice at the end of the day - but all in that high risk group will still have another 6-7 weeks of self isolating
		
Click to expand...

Why should supermarkets manage them? Why should health care manage them?

They should manage then as they are members of your club and as such should be integrated into any plans going forward. They will have been paying club fees for years prior to us - so yes it's imperative that they are "managed" and treated as equals in any decision to reopen the courses.

Not asking for you or anyone else to agree but that's my take. 

👍


----------



## User20205 (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			In most cases I tend to agree with this attitude. However this isn't just people making themselves ill with an unhealthy diet (for example). In a global pandemic people ignoring the rules aren't just risking themselves, their actions impact us all.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to a degree, I’m talking post lockdown. After any NHS peak is avoided, people are gonna have to take personal responsibility.
Technology may help, with temperature testing, app screening etc but ultimately, unless we wait for a vaccine, people are gonna get let out. A balance will have to be made between ‘normal’ life and protection of any risk groups. An important aspect to that will be personal responsibility/risk assessment.
The alternative is go to work (some work), go home! Doesn’t sound much fun long term


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			But if the clubhouse and pro shop won’t be open, it’s alright saying you can’t hold anyone’s hand, but all clubs have these seniors who will disregard guidelines at the best of times, so who will enforce the ‘law’, if that’s what it is in the grande scheme of things!

Will clubs have to clearly state, that 70+ (example age, not sure what exactly it is), that they are not allowed at the club or on course, and what the ramifications are should they ignore this request/order!
		
Click to expand...

Clubs will expect people to self police - that’s a big thing in golf already 

People will be expected to social distance themselves - if they are believed to be in the high risk category then they will have had their government guidelines already and be asked to follow them. It will be their responsibility to look after their well being - clubs won’t be and shouldnt make any special dispensation for anyone. 

Cannot and shouldn’t babysit everyone - look after yourself and if everyone did that then things will be fine


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			Because some, not all, will be stubborn know-it-all old gits (clubs are full of them) who will simply ignore any recommendations!

if it’s self policing, who’s going to tell them they’re not allowed on the course and should go home?
		
Click to expand...

The over 70s and people with a pre-existing illness are only supposed to be socially distancing but a bit more strictly than the rest of us. They don't have to stay indoors for 12 wks. It's only those at very high risk who are shielding - that's those who have had transplants, have cancer, on certain medications, severe heart/lung disease etc. The older guys can play but should just be a bit more strict with their social distancing. I think they would now comply more with the rules as most of them will know someone who has died and will be taking it more seriously than pre-lockdown - as will everyone. I really don't think it will need policing now, I think attitudes have changed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2020)

therod said:



			Agree to a degree, I’m talking post lockdown. After any NHS peak is avoided, people are gonna have to take personal responsibility.
Technology may help, with temperature testing, app screening etc but ultimately, unless we wait for a vaccine, people are gonna get let out. A balance will have to be made between ‘normal’ life and protection of any risk groups. An important aspect to that will be personal responsibility/risk assessment.
The alternative is go to work (some work), go home! Doesn’t sound much fun long term
		
Click to expand...

My BiL lives out in China, about an hour from Shanghai. He no longer needs to check his temperature before going outside, doesn't have to fill in the app he previously had to before leaving his apartment. Most shops etc have heat checkers that you walk through, no reason to remove them, but otherwise they are largely back to normal life. If it can happen there it will happen here too. It just doesn't seem like we will get back to normal life soon because we are right in the midst of it.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 18, 2020)

More chance of the government opening up courses to the public for exercise than us getting out soon


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 18, 2020)

Apparently the government have issued new guidelines to the Police under The Health Protection (Coronavirus, Restrictions) (England) Regulations 2020 on ‘What constitutes a reasonable excuse to leave the place where you live’
It is now saying ‘exercising more than once a day – the only relevant considerable is whether repeated exercise on the same day can be considered a ‘reasonable excuse’ for leaving home. In the commentary they are now saying ‘Exercise can come in many forms, including walking. Exercise must involve movement, but it is acceptable for a person to stop for a break in exercise. However, a very short period of ‘exercise’ to excuse a long period of inactivity may mean that the person is not engaged in ‘exercise’ but in fact in something else. It is lawful to drive for exercise. By driving to exercise, the exercise must be longer than the drive.
Who knows , maybe a start . Chatting to our HGK today and they nipped down the greens yesterday with rain being forecast so only a week away for the greens if we do open


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Judging by the irritating pictures of highly manicured golf courses jamming up social media it strikes me that some courses seem to be doing more than the bare minimum required to maintain the course......


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ours needed rain, it got some last night. From a distance, it looks lovely, but go walk on it, and grass coverage is still pretty scrappy.

That said, someone couldn't wait, there were fresh divots on the 12th fairway.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ours needed rain, it got some last night. From a distance, it looks lovely, but go walk on it, and grass coverage is still pretty scrappy.

That said, someone couldn't wait, there were fresh divots on the 12th fairway.
		
Click to expand...


you hit one a bit fat Murph


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2020)

Not me! I am a thinner of the ball, and a Shanker. Don't really do divots!


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 18, 2020)

I am sure the clubs could be opened after the latest 3 week period ends if the right restrictions are put in place. Most clubs now operate an online booking system and this should be utilised better. 
It may start by only allowing courses to open on weekends.
The bar area should be strictly out of bounds.
Instead of having 7 minute intervals between groups change it to 15 minute intervals.
No online booking then no play.
Players should have to wait in their cars or a safe holding area until the group before them have tee'd off.
Only allow singles matches with a maximum of 3 players in a group.
Keep flags in the hole at all times.
Keep strict Social distancing in place at all times.

I am sure there are other options that i have not thought of, the biggest issue I can see is the amount of people walking over courses that won't stop overnight and the risk of injury.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

5OTT said:



			I am sure the clubs could be opened after the latest 3 week period ends if the right restrictions are put in place. Most clubs now operate an online booking system and this should be utilised better.
It may start by only allowing courses to open on weekends.
The bar area should be strictly out of bounds.
Instead of having 7 minute intervals between groups change it to 15 minute intervals.
No online booking then no play.
Players should have to wait in their cars or a safe holding area until the group before them have tee'd off.
Only allow singles matches with a maximum of 3 players in a group.
Keep flags in the hole at all times.
Keep strict Social distancing in place at all times.

I am sure there are other options that i have not thought of, the biggest issue I can see is the amount of people walking over courses that won't stop overnight and the risk of injury.
		
Click to expand...

Another that thinks social distancing and the rules don;t apply. How will you ensure the people stay in their cars and don't wander over to the putting green or warm up nets and mingle. How do you ensure social distancing on the course. Like it or not we are shut for a reason and as someone dealing with Covid patients I don't see why we should risk any sort of surge in infections risks just to play golf


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

Golf courses will open when they open. Trying to second-guess when they will is pointless.

Anyway I've got another fence to build to keep me occupied after taking away an old shed and burning it yesterday.


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another that thinks social distancing and the rules don;t apply. How will you ensure the people stay in their cars and don't wander over to the putting green or warm up nets and mingle. How do you ensure social distancing on the course. Like it or not we are shut for a reason and as someone dealing with Covid patients I don't see why we should risk any sort of surge in infections risks just to play golf
		
Click to expand...

I was just raising my view that under the right circumstances Golf could be introduced not that it should, for what it's worth I won't be playing golf no matter if the courses opened today or in a couple of months as my wife is on the vunerable list. I see a lot more risk in going to the supermarket than i do with playing golf if it was controlled the right way, I don't expect that any courses will be opening up again for at least 3 months and that golf will not be included in any relaxation of restrictions that may be announced.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

5OTT said:



			I was just raising my view that under the right circumstances Golf could be introduced not that it should, for what it's worth I won't be playing golf no matter if the courses opened today or in a couple of months as my wife is on the vunerable list. I see a lot more risk in going to the supermarket than i do with playing golf if it was controlled the right way, I don't expect that any courses will be opening up again for at least 3 months and that golf will not be included in any relaxation of restrictions that may be announced.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that supermarkets, or even commuting on public transport (as I've been doing) runs a bigger risk. I don't  think we're be on a course before July but the fear I have is clubs opening up will need revenue from green fees and so you'll have members and visitors all turning up en masse to get over cabin fever and social distancing won;t be observed and we'll get localised pockets of infection and localised rises in hospital admissions


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree that supermarkets, or even commuting on public transport (as I've been doing) runs a bigger risk. I don't  think we're be on a course before July but the fear I have is clubs opening up will need revenue from green fees and so you'll have members and visitors all turning up en masse to get over cabin fever and social distancing won;t be observed and we'll get localised pockets of infection and localised rises in hospital admissions
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget, when restrictions start to be relaxed, whenever that may be, many businesses will begin to reopen too so some of the many will be going back to work.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another that thinks social distancing and the rules don;t apply. How will you ensure the people stay in their cars and don't wander over to the putting green or warm up nets and mingle. How do you ensure social distancing on the course. Like it or not we are shut for a reason and as someone dealing with Covid patients I don't see why we should risk any sort of surge in infections risks just to play golf
		
Click to expand...

You're strangely determined that we won't be playing golf anytime soon. I deal with covid patients too but I genuinely believe golf could be played in a safe way if people follow certain rules which I think they would now that they've had to deal with the lockdown and to prevent another one. I'm not saying we should be playing now but when we're past the peak of infections which hopefully could be in about 3 weeks. We risk a surge in new infections whenever we relax the restrictions but I don't think golf will be a big contributory factor.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 19, 2020)

All of those examples are nothing like playing golf in a 2-ball, that are keeping at least 2m apart.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			All of those examples are nothing like playing golf in a 2-ball, that are keeping at least 2m apart.
		
Click to expand...

Took the words out of my mouth. It takes a serious lack of imagination to be unable to work out a safe way to play golf.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2020)

From Bob Williams, the CEO of the Golf Club Managers Association:

 “The GCMA has been working alongside the other professional golfing bodies PGA and BIGGA to prepare an agreed set of guidelines for all golf clubs to follow,” Williams told _bunkered.co.uk_. “These have included the ‘essential workers’ directive that has been accepted by the Department for Digital, Culture, Media & Sport for essential course maintenance to be continued."

“In conjunction with the R&A and the home unions, the clear message is that golf courses should remain closed until further government advice dictates differently."


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wrong, they are EXACTLY the same.
All the others can be done 2 metres apart.

Nice sunny day today, six 2 balls every hour for ten hours.

Which 120 members do you allow to play and which hundred plus are you not letting play?

Or is it just you and screw everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

As & when we are allowed back on our courses, you simply, if you don't currently, introduce an online booking system, it's not rocket science, we as a club don't (didn't) use one, but as were on IG it's there to introduce, as we did just before the lockdown when we needed to introduce social distancing, this way, nobody should be turning up at the club too early to cause any issues and should reduce any queues on the 1st tee..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

[QUOTE="Traminator, post: 2155855, member: 27838"
Which 120 members do you allow to play and which hundred plus are you not letting play?

Or is it just you and screw everyone else?[/QUOTE]
That is an issue at busy clubs already. It's pot luck isn't it, we have to accept that.  Simple enough to bring in booking restrictions though in terms of a person can only go out once at a weekend for example. If a course is very busy then you extend that to once every other weekend. Plenty are off work at the moment so there may be less pressure on weekend golf anyway,  I'm guessing there would be no comps during this so the push to play Saturdays to play in the medal is not there.

It's not tricky to do with booking systems now.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wrong, they are EXACTLY the same.
All the others can be done 2 metres apart.

Nice sunny day today, six 2 balls every hour for ten hours.

Which 120 members do you allow to play and which hundred plus are you not letting play?

Or is it just you and screw everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Let me spell it out. 
Play in pairs. You book online with 10 mins between tee times - first come first served so some (maybe me) will be disappointed. Limit to an appropriate number of games per week for each member if necessary. You stay in your car until 10 mins before your tee time so no more than about 4 people in the car park at one time (including 2 coming off the course) - not hard for 4 people to stay apart in a car park. Go into the trolley shed one at a time and only touch your own trolly (not hard) - door wedged open so no-one has to touch it. Go to the tee which will now be vacated by the pair in front - if it isn't then stay 15m back until it is. Play golf staying at least 2m apart but could be 5 or 10m if you want. Don't touch the flag. If you stray onto another fairway then be careful to stay apart from anyone playing that hole. If there's a hold up at any tee then stay 10m back until the tee is clear. If you let anyone play through then stay at least 10m apart (there really is plenty of space) . Come off the course. Be careful to stay apart when putting your trolley back in the shed - easily done when there are at most 4 people there. Only touch your own trolley when in the shed. Go back to your car staying as far apart from your playing partner as you choose (2m to 15m - there's no limit really). 
Not difficult. This would be for bounce games - for competitions you could keep your score and your partners (don't need a card to do this - take your own piece of paper from the house) and check with your playing partner at the end that you agree on your scores. Email or text your score to the club for m&h to work out results and email them to all concerned. This last part with no scorecards might mean the competitions aren't official but maybe these rules could be relaxed by the authorities for a period of time. 
To say a golf course is the same as a cinema or having a barbecue is clearly utter nonsense and you don't help your argument by saying it is.


----------



## peld (Apr 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another that thinks social distancing and the rules don;t apply. How will you ensure the people stay in their cars and don't wander over to the putting green or warm up nets and mingle. How do you ensure social distancing on the course. Like it or not we are shut for a reason and as someone dealing with Covid patients I don't see why we should risk any sort of surge in infections risks just to play golf
		
Click to expand...

What a stupid post.
Don’t follow the rules, no round of golf. 
what’s to stop people gathering in parks and beaches. At least there is a clear penalty if you don’t follow the rules.


----------



## KenL (Apr 19, 2020)

Why the insistence on 2 balls?  Plenty space for 4 sensible people on a golf course, no?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 19, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Let me spell it out.
Play in pairs. You book online with 10 mins between tee times - first come first served so some (maybe me) will be disappointed. Limit to an appropriate number of games per week for each member if necessary. You stay in your car until 10 mins before your tee time so no more than about 4 people in the car park at one time (including 2 coming off the course) - not hard for 4 people to stay apart in a car park. Go into the trolley shed one at a time and only touch your own trolly (not hard) - door wedged open so no-one has to touch it. Go to the tee which will now be vacated by the pair in front - if it isn't then stay 15m back until it is. Play golf staying at least 2m apart but could be 5 or 10m if you want. Don't touch the flag. If you stray onto another fairway then be careful to stay apart from anyone playing that hole. If there's a hold up at any tee then stay 10m back until the tee is clear. If you let anyone play through then stay at least 10m apart (there really is plenty of space) . Come off the course. Be careful to stay apart when putting your trolley back in the shed - easily done when there are at most 4 people there. Only touch your own trolley when in the shed. Go back to your car staying as far apart from your playing partner as you choose (2m to 15m - there's no limit really).
Not difficult. This would be for bounce games - for competitions you could keep your score and your partners (don't need a card to do this - take your own piece of paper from the house) and check with your playing partner at the end that you agree on your scores. Email or text your score to the club for m&h to work out results and email them to all concerned. This last part with no scorecards might mean the competitions aren't official but maybe these rules could be relaxed by the authorities for a period of time.
To say a golf course is the same as a cinema or having a barbecue is clearly utter nonsense and you don't help your argument by saying it is.
		
Click to expand...

Let me spell it out.

It's closed. Stay at home, couldn't care less about runners and cyclists.

The end.


----------



## Wildboy370 (Apr 19, 2020)

Before I start my daughter is a front line nurse.
Below was something in my local paper which shows how these debates start and can be complicated, and confusing.
we all want to start to play and at times it’s frustrating when you see below, and if you add in the mix how close people get at supermarkets even with the queue outside, walking on canal banks etc. And if you then get into the if open golf courses for exercise debate, well if we can walk on them in numbers why can’t we play on them in far less numbers. 
let’s all stay safe guys and we will be playing again soon, just remember those who sadly won’t get that chance to walk fairways with friends. 

1) You shouldn't be less than 10ft. from another person who you don't live with, but you can order and travel in a taxi.
2) You can live with somebody, but the two of you are not allowed into Tesco's together.
3) You can't visit elderly parents but you could go and stop with them if you have had a barny with the wife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

KenL said:



			Why the insistence on 2 balls?  Plenty space for 4 sensible people on a golf course, no?
		
Click to expand...

It's a step by step approach. Start with 2 balls, show it is possible to do safely. X weeks after, increase to 3 balls. X weeks after go to 4 balls. 

There is no right or wrong number but it is an incremental approach, the approach Denmark have taken for example.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Let me spell it out.

It's closed. Stay at home, couldn't care less about runners and cyclists.

The end.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying we should necessarily be playing right now (though I think it could be done safely). I'm pointing out that golf can be played safely when the time is right and it's not the same as most other pastimes/hobbies because there really is lots of space for self-distancing - for this reason the rules could be relaxed earlier than other activities such as cinemas, spectator sport, concerts etc - everything shouldn't be treated the same when they're clearly not the same. It could be done safer than any activity that's already being done outside the home now.


----------



## Dannyc (Apr 19, 2020)

Let me spell it out 
How can we have a lockdown for the entire country apart from essential workers 
Oh and them who play golf you don’t need lockdown u just carry on


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm now going for next year.

Golf is finished. (Didn't even start!)


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No it's exactly the same.
Under your rules, barbecue attendees all stay at least 2 metres apart, as do cinema goers.

If you do a bit of reading, you might notice that everyone agrees that we can easily play golf and do everything else safely IN SMALL NUMBERS.

But we're not a few people, we are 60 million, and on the basis that too many people will not adhere to any guidelines, we just have to stay home.

Whinge all you want, it's not going to change anything.
		
Click to expand...

We could go on forever with this. In a cinema or at a barbecue you're in a limited amount of space and coming into contact with lots of people. Entering and leaving a cinema at roughly the same time as over 100 other people is not the same as over 100 people arriving at and leaving a golf course staggered over 12 hours 2 at a time. Playing in a 2 ball your close to 1 other person and there's almost unlimited space. They're very clearly not the same. You can reply to this post if you like but I won't be arguing any longer about something so self-evident.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			Let me spell it out
How can we have a lockdown for the entire country apart from essential workers
Oh and them who play golf you don’t need lockdown u just carry on
		
Click to expand...

The whole country isn't locked down. There are plenty of people out and about and much closer than they would be on a golf course. If we were all locked down then fair enough - no problem. As stated before I'm not saying we should all be heading up to play today but when the time is deemed right then golf is something that could start back earlier than most things due to the abundance of space. The rules have to be logical and consistent and not every part of society should be treated the same when they're not the same.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 19, 2020)

Had an email from club (Bristol) last night, they are planning on opening 11 May if possible, bookings for 2 balls open 4 May. There is a caveat that it may change


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Had an email from club (Bristol) last night, they are planning on opening 11 May if possible, bookings for 2 balls open 4 May. There is a caveat that it may change
		
Click to expand...

Pointless email, might as well pick any date out of the air!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			Let me spell it out
How can we have a lockdown for the entire country apart from essential workers
Oh and them who play golf you don’t need lockdown u just carry on
		
Click to expand...

indeed - would make golfers really popular with the wider public - and would confirm in the eyes of many the perception of us being a bunch entitled middle class t***s. 

We just have to accept that we are part of a whole that is struggling with lockdown, and that no matter what we might think about organising ourselves, a golf club and course is a place for social gathering and ALL such places are currently closed.  A golf club just cannot be considered as a special case.  It just can’t.  Simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			Let me spell it out
How can we have a lockdown for the entire country apart from essential workers
Oh and them who play golf you don’t need lockdown u just carry on
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



View attachment 30052

Click to expand...

I think some are missing the point of the thread 

This is about “when” clubs may open and also what restrictions could possibly be put in place 

The recent guidelines show a touch of softening about exercise in regards being able to drive to go to a place of exercise 

We know that clubs are closed right now , that’s not what is being discussed 

And the country is not on lockdown apart from essential workers 

Playing golf is not the same as going to a cinema or pub or shopping etc etc 

The sports has means to allow people to play it and ensure social distancing ( when restrictions allow ) 

There is lots of talk of two balls only etc but I can’t see why a fourball can’t play , rounds may take a touch longer to allow people to ensure proper social distancing and the clubs that don’t have tee booking like mine may well have to temporarily introduce them 

But golf courses etc will only open up when the government guidelines allow them too - I personally can see it happening sooner than other sports but right now we are prob at the peak so the next three weeks will be the key.


----------



## KenL (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			Pointless email, might as well pick any date out of the air!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with the club communicating with the membership offering a glimmer of hope.  It is clear that they may have to revise based on gov advice.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 19, 2020)

KenL said:



			Nothing wrong with the club communicating with the membership offering a glimmer of hope.  It is clear that they may have to revise based on gov advice.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don’t think they will be open, and not sure if I would play even if they did


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf courses will open when they open. Trying to second-guess when they will is pointless.
		
Click to expand...




Jacko_G said:



			I'm now going for next year.

Golf is finished. (Didn't even start!)
		
Click to expand...

I thought you said guessing when they're going to open is pointless


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wrong, they are EXACTLY the same.
All the others can be done 2 metres apart.

Nice sunny day today, six 2 balls every hour for ten hours.

Which 120 members do you allow to play and which hundred plus are you not letting play?

Or is it just you and screw everyone else?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your replies after this - truly laughable. However:

I can't stress this point enough - I am following all the rules and will continue to do so. I see no harm in discussing when courses will reopen, how they will do that, what restrictions will be in place, etc. 

Saying that there isn't a difference between a round of golf and going to the cinema?!


----------



## Lump (Apr 19, 2020)

With other country’s softening their lockdown and us still having another 3 weeks (at least) before any softening . It’ll  let the UK observe how things could workout post lockdown. 
Remember, the lockdown was not to stop or starve the virus of hosts, but to slow the rate of infected to let the NHS cope. 
For now we need to watch how things develop.
I personally see us playing golf before May is out.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 19, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I thought you said guessing when they're going to open is pointless 

Click to expand...

I drink and I know things. Comes from the bottom of a whisky glass.

😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I can't help it if you don't get that I was putting up a counter-argument to the bleating golfers.

Restrict a cinema to online booking, staggered entry, restricted capacity so everyone sitting 3 metres apart, masks on, at the 🔚 everyone leaves in single file keeping their distance, that's exactly the same as your golf example.
		
Click to expand...

id say the biggest difference here is whether the business would want to operate. A golf course can run with very little further expense than now and keep its main financial contributors (members) satisfied.

A cinema will incur greater costs to open and run at a level people desire. The cinema my missus was manager of for example has approximately 300 (20*15) seats in the largest screen. To keep the 2 meter rule they’d be able to have at most 6 people in a row and only be able to use every third row.  So each showing could have 30 people in it. They take on average 15% of ticket money and make their profit on food. So atm they would have no interest in opening as that level of revenue wouldn’t cover overheads.


----------



## hovis (Apr 19, 2020)

I think we'll be teeing it up on 11th May under the same restrictions that where in place before the lockdown


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2020)

hovis said:



			I think we'll be teeing it up on 11th May under the same restrictions that where in place before the lockdown
		
Click to expand...

I start my nights that day with a few extra nights because someone's shielding but afterwards is suppose to be a society event 21st may so if they can do a work around for that it would be a welcome return


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 19, 2020)

You cannot look at the risk of playing golf in isolation. Whether golf should be allowed or not is determined by the combination of risk and benefit. Yes, its safer than a cinema. But its also more dangerous working on a hospital ward. But the benefit of having people work in a hospital is worth the risk (with huge thanks due to those putting themselves at that risk, for the benefit of others and not their own passtime).

The statistics must be looked at for the whole country, and not in isolation for something like golf. The country has to manage the risk as a whole. And determine where risk is worth taking, and where it is not. Not just whether the risk is low. Even if it is low, it adds to the overall risk the country is taking. Having children back in school is a higher risk of wide transmission than playing golf too. But the country would be correct to reopen schools in some form for example, despite the higher risk, before it uses up more of its quota of countrywide risk to the population's health, on something of such limited benefit as golf. So pointless arguing how relatively safe golf could be - it just isnt worth the risk whatever, until the scope for risk taking has been allocated to all those other much more important aspects of society, industry, and education.


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2020)

When this all kicked off
I always said to my mates that it would be June.... 
Still feel that month may not be far wrong

But I also guess we be playing casual golf all year,  season a write off,  with no comps
Which in the grand scheme of things
Wouldn't bother me 1 iota


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 19, 2020)

moogie said:



			But I also guess we be playing casual golf all year,  season a write off,  with no comps
Which in the grand scheme of things
Wouldn't bother me 1 iota
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. And like you, I wouldn't be too worried about golf without comps. Comps are great, but right now any kind of golf would be welcome to me.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I can't help it if you don't get that I was putting up a counter-argument to the bleating golfers. 

Restrict a cinema to online booking, staggered entry, restricted capacity so everyone sitting 3 metres apart, masks on, at the 🔚 everyone leaves in single file keeping their distance, that's exactly the same as your golf example.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 so even 3,4 seats away from each other, or more, how many times do you see people get up mid film, what then!  This example of yours is, well 😂🤪😂


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 19, 2020)

hovis said:



			I think we'll be teeing it up on 11th May under the same restrictions that where in place before the lockdown
		
Click to expand...

I hope your right !!!!!! That would be brilliant.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 19, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			Let me spell it out
How can we have a lockdown for the entire country apart from essential workers
Oh and them who play golf you don’t need lockdown u just carry on
		
Click to expand...

How you liking Sir John in  charge?


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Personally I don’t think they will be open, and not sure if I would play even if they did
		
Click to expand...

This is a good question & thought, so they relax restrictions, golf can be played but with strict guidelines, schools start to reopen, but, if the risk is still well out there, and I know it won’t fully go away, how many will jump at the chance to play and how many will gladly send there kids to school, even though fresh cases are still being reported, but in much smaller numbers than currently. 

I can’t see numbers of positive tests falling in under 3 weeks, in fact when we start testing more, those numbers will greatly increase, I  accept that won’t necessarily mean a jump in deaths, but I can’t see those numbers drastically dropping either, so, what’s the barometer for individuals to ‘get on with their lives’ when able to do so?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Had an email from club (Bristol) last night, they are planning on opening 11 May if possible, bookings for 2 balls open 4 May. There is a caveat that it may change
		
Click to expand...

I would be very interested to know on what basis your club is coming up with this date. All of the governing bodies associated with running golf say the same thing - golf clubs will remain closed. The message on my post #492 on this thread was dated yesterday. I am on a WhatsApp group for all Golf Club Managers in the East Midlands Region and none of those managers has come up with such a suggested date or anything remotely like it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm imagining there are other sports, tennis is one that immediately springs to mind, that are having this exact same discussion. Golfers are not unique, everyone is looking for a route back. Tennis could quite easily start back up and be played safely, singles matches only to begin with. When the restrictions start to be loosened golf will not be the only sport offering suggestions for how it can begin to operate again.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm imagining there are other sports, tennis is one that immediately springs to mind, that are having this exact same discussion. Golfers are not unique, everyone is looking for a route back. Tennis could quite easily start back up and be played safely, singles matches only to begin with. When the restrictions start to be loosened golf will not be the only sport offering suggestions for how it can begin to operate again.
		
Click to expand...

What about them both handling the same balls 😳😜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			What about them both handling the same balls 😳😜
		
Click to expand...

As long as they wash their hands after the game it is not an issue. We don't live in a sterile world, we are touching surfaces all the time after all.

Fine double entendre 👍


----------



## Doodle (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't see any problem at all with golf clubs reopening for play from now on.
Judging by the majority of posts on here, most of you are so risk adverse that it seems you will need counselling to enable you to leave your personal fortress.

Meanwhile, for the half a dozen or so of us on here who are gagging to get out for a game, we will have loads of room.
😁😁😁


----------



## hovis (Apr 19, 2020)

Doodle said:



			I don't see any problem at all with golf clubs reopening for play from now on.
Judging by the majority of posts on here, most of you are so risk adverse that it seems you will need counselling to enable you to leave your personal fortress.

Meanwhile, for the half a dozen or so of us on here who are gagging to get out for a game, we will have loads of room.
😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

The fact is that golf is unlike nearly any other outdoor pastime/hobby in that there is no physical contact, you don't need to be near anyone else (car park and 1st tee etc can be easily managed) , you don't need to touch anyone else's equipment and there's an almost unlimited amount of space. I know I'll be called an entitled golfer - I could name you - but the fact is golf is different. You can say it's unimportant but when the government takes away individual freedom it is a big deal and they should have to justify it which they can do for now but it should be challenged and tested every so often eg every 3 weeks and the rules altered as appropriate. It might be that in the coming weeks or months the governing bodies of different sports and different industry groups eg cinemas have to put forward proposals of how they can reopen safely and be judged on their merits. If that happened I think golf would be well-placed.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			The fact is that golf is unlike nearly any other outdoor pastime/hobby in that there is no physical contact, you don't need to be near anyone else (car park and 1st tee etc can be easily managed) , you don't need to touch anyone else's equipment and there's an almost unlimited amount of space. I know I'll be called an entitled golfer - I could name you - but the fact is golf is different. You can say it's unimportant but when the government takes away individual freedom it is a big deal and they should have to justify it which they can do for now but it should be challenged and tested every so often eg every 3 weeks and the rules altered as appropriate. It might be that in the coming weeks or months the governing bodies of different sports and different industry groups eg cinemas have to put forward proposals of how they can reopen safely and be judged on their merits. If that happened I think golf would be well-placed.
		
Click to expand...

What about traveling to golf, where is line drawn between essential travel & traveling to exercise, if indeed golf is an associated form of exercise? 

I’ve read we can now drive to exercise as long as the exercise exceeds the drive, it takes me 2hrs to get to Woodhall Spa, a round is typically between 3.5 - 4hrs (fourball), so is that acceptable, or is the distance too far and falls into essential travel, and if so, where’s the line drawn?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2020)

Didnt they says they would look at relaxing things at different times depending on location. 

N.ireland has been alot less affected by this than say london for example.

Would it not be prudent to attempt to relax things here first and see what they does to the numbers. 

Obviously you would get people outraged at being Guinea pigs for the UK but I think it has merit. 

Even when we start the exit strategy, its not a case of that's us now having turned the corner. We may be forced to take a backwards step if things deteriorate rapidly.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			What about traveling to golf, where is line drawn between essential travel & traveling to exercise, if indeed golf is an associated form of exercise?

I’ve read we can now drive to exercise as long as the exercise exceeds the drive, it takes me 2hrs to get to Woodhall Spa, a round is typically between 3.5 - 4hrs (fourball), so is that acceptable, or is the distance too far and falls into essential travel, and if so, where’s the line drawn?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose they would bring in what was deemed to be fair rules re travel and if you can comply great but if you can't then that would be a pity. Would you want no-one to be able to play because you couldn't. Tbh I think by the time they allow golf the travel rules will be less stringent.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			This is a good question & thought, so they relax restrictions, golf can be played but with strict guidelines, schools start to reopen, but, if the risk is still well out there, and I know it won’t fully go away, how many will jump at the chance to play and how many will gladly send there kids to school, even though fresh cases are still being reported, but in much smaller numbers than currently.

I can’t see numbers of positive tests falling in under 3 weeks, in fact when we start testing more, those numbers will greatly increase, I  accept that won’t necessarily mean a jump in deaths, but I can’t see those numbers drastically dropping either, so, what’s the barometer for individuals to ‘get on with their lives’ when able to do so?
		
Click to expand...

But could you not travel to a closer course if I choose to , to enable you to play?

My course is 15 mins from home and on my drive home from work (key worker) could play 9 holes after work (hour and half) without even changing my route home

Or I could drive 15 mins on a day off and play 3.5 hours or whatever it takes 

If you are traveling 2 hours each way you would probably break the guidelines but on other hand could you pick another course just for the ability to play


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			But could you not travel to a closer course if I choose to , to enable you to play?

My course is 15 mins from home and on my drive home from work (key worker) could play 9 holes after work (hour and half) without even changing my route home

Or I could drive 15 mins on a day off and play 3.5 hours or whatever it takes 

If you are traveling 2 hours each way you would probably break the guidelines but on other hand could you pick another course just for the ability to play
		
Click to expand...

It’s an example, my home course is 5 minutes away. I’m simply asking where the line is, if you are allowed to travel as long as the ‘exercise’ is greater than the travel time, where is the line drawn before it becomes so far it morphs into essential travel restrictions.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			This is a good question & thought, so they relax restrictions, golf can be played but with strict guidelines, schools start to reopen, but, if the risk is still well out there, and I know it won’t fully go away, how many will jump at the chance to play and how many will gladly send there kids to school, even though fresh cases are still being reported, but in much smaller numbers than currently.

I can’t see numbers of positive tests falling in under 3 weeks, in fact when we start testing more, those numbers will greatly increase, I  accept that won’t necessarily mean a jump in deaths, but I can’t see those numbers drastically dropping either, so, what’s the barometer for individuals to ‘get on with their lives’ when able to do so?
		
Click to expand...

The number of positive tests might not fall as much because as you say more will be tested but I think the number of people contracting it has to fall and the number of deaths will fall - surely the lockdown is doing something. The people dying now contracted it 3-5 wks ago so pre or soon after lockdown. I think it is eventually going to be a case of everyone having to assess their own risk and the risk of those they live with and acting accordingly and what that is will also depend on their personality - selfish or unselfish, risk-taker of risk averse etc. I'll play, but will take the social distancing seriously but others in an identical situation to me might choose not to play.


----------



## Dannyc (Apr 19, 2020)

Fair enough lads I assumed that some were trying to say we should be golfing at the min 
I agree golf should and will be one of the first things to reopen 
I’m as frustrated as everybody else golf is my life 
Work golf and piss my lady off is really the only 3 things I do now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			Fair enough lads I assumed that some were trying to say we should be golfing at the min 
I agree golf should and will be one of the first things to reopen 
I’m as frustrated as everybody else golf is my life 
Work golf and piss my lady off is really the only 3 things I do now
		
Click to expand...

No one is suggesting we all charge down and play this afternoon. We are just mulling over how it could work when govt allows us to do it. Us and every other sport but as someone posted earlier it is easier for golfers to play safely and keep distances than with many other sports.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			What about traveling to golf, where is line drawn between essential travel & traveling to exercise, if indeed golf is an associated form of exercise? 

I’ve read we can now drive to exercise as long as the exercise exceeds the drive, it takes me 2hrs to get to Woodhall Spa, a round is typically between 3.5 - 4hrs (fourball), so is that acceptable, or is the distance too far and falls into essential travel, and if so, where’s the line drawn?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you took it that way. I read it in terms of distance not time. I don't know which is right by the way but ambiguous advice is not great.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2020)

Loads, and I mean loads of people out on my course today. Nearly every green had a family on it, picnicking, playing tag, footy, what ever. Loads of walkers, dogs, etc. It's going to be hard to justify closing it to people who are 'exercising' there so a privileged few can play golf.

I do think the green keepers should rope off the greens. Or put some poisonous chemicals down.


----------



## bradleywedge (Apr 19, 2020)

Re-assessed

1st May 2020


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 19, 2020)

Crown Golf have mailed all their members about a potential re-opening of courses on May 11th and being able to book on-line from May 4th but no more than two balls.  Perhaps a little premature but you can understand their position.  They do stress this is totally dependent on Government restrictions being lifted.

I have a sub-committee in place at Pyrford where we are making potential decisions on knockout and club competitions in advance of things changing.     But of course we will have to wait to see what happens in the first week of May.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have heard this date of 11th May quite a bit, including from the owner of the club my mum plays at. Not sure if it is wishful thinking, a coincidence based on lockdown dates or whether there is information coming to clubs that we are not aware of. Certainly I first heard this date before the second lockdown was announced


----------



## sunshine (Apr 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I have heard this date of 11th May quite a bit, including from the owner of the club my mum plays at. Not sure if it is wishful thinking, a coincidence based on lockdown dates or whether there is information coming to clubs that we are not aware of. Certainly I first heard this date before the second lockdown was announced
		
Click to expand...

Government announces 3 week lockdown, obliged to reassess / provide an update every 3 weeks. Was pretty obvious that they were going to extend another 3 weeks last week, but if you're optimistic then 11th may is the potential beginning of "freedom " - fairly logical date to assume.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 20, 2020)

I see BIGGA have waded in saying keep courses closed it's too dangerous to open them.

I'm with them and their duty of care.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I see BIGGA have waded in saying keep courses closed it's too dangerous to open them.

I'm with them and their duty of care.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/coronavirus-bigga-open-golf-courses/

Bigga were asked about opening golf courses to the public.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			What about traveling to golf, where is line drawn between essential travel & traveling to exercise, if indeed golf is an associated form of exercise?

I’ve read we can now drive to exercise as long as the exercise exceeds the drive, it takes me 2hrs to get to Woodhall Spa, a round is typically between 3.5 - 4hrs (fourball), so is that acceptable, or is the distance too far and falls into essential travel, and if so, where’s the line drawn?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced a 2 hour drive is local. Please read the advice

https://www.google.com/amp/s/inews....-rules-guidance-driving-explained-2519644?amp

The Government has clarified that only essential travel should be undertaken, and that daily exercise should occur locally and close to home.
"Stay local and use open spaces near to your home where possible – do not travel unnecessarily," the guidance states.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 20, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/coronavirus-bigga-open-golf-courses/

Bigga were asked about opening golf courses to the public.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - my bad. 

Still keep them shut for everyone though. Far safer for all.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 20, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/coronavirus-bigga-open-golf-courses/

Bigga were asked about opening golf courses to the public.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the logic of the article, given the nanny state / where there's blame there's a claim society we live in today.

But if you step back and look at the grand scheme of things, it really is pathetic. A golf course is not a dangerous place to go for a walk.

From the article: "golf courses are designed to be landscapes with hazards in place, such as sudden drops into bunkers, areas of trees and water hazards. With reduced maintenance taking place, there is the potential for these areas to become dangerous to a public that is unaccustomed to the golf course environment."

I went for a walk in the woods yesterday. There were sudden drops, streams, ditches, ponds, and areas of trees. None of these were roped off or signposted, but somehow we survived.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah - my bad.

Still keep them shut for everyone though. Far safer for all.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the headlines are very misleading and a few publications are stating the same as what you have


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

It doesn't help when things like this get reposted a few days after the original article..infers it's new when it isn't..I read most of the text until I realised I'd read it several days before..


----------



## oltimer (Apr 20, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah - my bad.

Still keep them shut for everyone though. Far safer for all.
		
Click to expand...

Having today watched the tv/news, read the papers, done the crosswords, just read all 28 pages of this post and come to the conclusion as they say in Dads Army (which I remember) "we`re doomed we are all doomed".  so how can I cancel my "Life Membership" of my Club ?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2020)

oltimer said:



			Having today watched the tv/news, read the papers, done the crosswords, just read all 28 pages of this post and come to the conclusion as they say in Dads Army (which I remember) "we`re doomed we are all doomed". * so how can I cancel my "Life Membership" of my Club ?*

Click to expand...

Somewhat distasteful post alert.....













Catch a fatal case of Covid19?


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 20, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Somewhat distasteful post alert.....

Well I didn't find it distasteful in any way. Oldtimer is merely reflecting the situation he is in regarding membership, and the situation we are all in. As Tony Blair said this morning, the new "normal" will not be the "normal" that we have hitherto enjoyed.
I'm with Oldtimer all the way, and one of my employees often uses Frazer's remark from Dad's Army, "we're all doomed", and now we are congratulating him on being on the money!











Catch a fatal case of Covid19?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 20, 2020)

If they can reopen, so can we.
Especially seeing how badly effected New York has been.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 20, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Somewhat distasteful post alert.....













Catch a fatal case of Covid19?
		
Click to expand...


And to think I got an infraction for saying that I didn't believe two people had died, not of covid.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 21, 2020)

Was wondering if anyone had any innovative thoughts on how we get out of the predicament we're in if we don't get an effective vaccine soon(ish). I think this is relevant to this thread as it looks like we'll only play golf again when we find a solution. I was thinking we could all be given our own individualised percentage risk based on age, gender, weight (overweight people have worse outcomes) and pre-existing health conditions then we can decide for ourselves what risks we're willing to take. If healthy 20 yr old then can do what you want as virtually no risk (of death) but if older and ill and say 80% risk of death then would have to be very careful and supported by the state to stay safe - if that's what you want - but could be as reckless or safe as you choose to be. Everybody else would be somewhere in-between and have to decide for themselves what risks they're willing to take. The problem with this is that your only as strong/safe as the weakest person in your household - might mean older (or younger) people having to move out of a house and live on their own or with someone at a similar risk/attitude to them to allow more freedom for the younger ones. Just a thought but we might need a bit of lateral thinking if things don't change.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Was wondering if anyone had any innovative thoughts on how we get out of the predicament we're in if we don't get an effective vaccine soon(ish). I think this is relevant to this thread as it looks like we'll only play golf again when we find a solution. I was thinking we could all be given our own individualised percentage risk based on age, gender, weight (overweight people have worse outcomes) and pre-existing health conditions then we can decide for ourselves what risks we're willing to take. If healthy 20 yr old then can do what you want as virtually no risk (of death) but if older and ill and say 80% risk of death then would have to be very careful and supported by the state to stay safe - if that's what you want - but could be as reckless or safe as you choose to be. Everybody else would be somewhere in-between and have to decide for themselves what risks they're willing to take. The problem with this is that your only as strong/safe as the weakest person in your household - might mean older (or younger) people having to move out of a house and live on their own or with someone at a similar risk/attitude to them to allow more freedom for the younger ones. Just a thought but we might need a bit of lateral thinking if things don't change.
		
Click to expand...

China ran a scheme via your smart phone which enabled some normality to return, it was their first step after their strict lockdown ended. In effect, this may not be spot on but you will get the gist, each day you log on to the app, confirm if you have had it or not. You then take your temperature and confirm what it is. The app then gives you a green light. You can then go out but the police, shops etc can ask you at any time to show the green light. This allows you freedom of movement. Anyone who gets a red light is banned from going out, the app stays red, until the alloted isolation time is up. Equally, the app is a tracker, everyone who you came into contact with in the previous few days is identified and contacted by the app. If you have had the virus before then your app stays green, if you have not it turns red and you have to isolate. 

The above is not a prefect description of how it works but hopefully it makes sense. I believe a UK version is being looked at as part of the relaxation process. My BiL works in China and used the app succesfully. It was very simple and seemed to be quite effective.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			China ran a scheme via your smart phone which enabled some normality to return, it was their first step after their strict lockdown ended. In effect, this may not be spot on but you will get the gist, each day you log on to the app, confirm if you have had it or not. You then take your temperature and confirm what it is. The app then gives you a green light. You can then go out but the police, shops etc can ask you at any time to show the green light. This allows you freedom of movement. Anyone who gets a red light is banned from going out, the app stays red, until the alloted isolation time is up. Equally, the app is a tracker, everyone who you came into contact with in the previous few days is identified and contacted by the app. If you have had the virus before then your app stays green, if you have not it turns red and you have to isolate.

The above is not a prefect description of how it works but hopefully it makes sense. I believe a UK version is being looked at as part of the relaxation process. My BiL works in China and used the app succesfully. It was very simple and seemed to be quite effective.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully something like that could work. We'll need to come up with something as if no vaccine this will be around for years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			China ran a scheme via your smart phone which enabled some normality to return, it was their first step after their strict lockdown ended. In effect, this may not be spot on but you will get the gist, each day you log on to the app, confirm if you have had it or not. You then take your temperature and confirm what it is. The app then gives you a green light. You can then go out but the police, shops etc can ask you at any time to show the green light. This allows you freedom of movement. Anyone who gets a red light is banned from going out, the app stays red, until the alloted isolation time is up. Equally, the app is a tracker, everyone who you came into contact with in the previous few days is identified and contacted by the app. If you have had the virus before then your app stays green, if you have not it turns red and you have to isolate.

The above is not a prefect description of how it works but hopefully it makes sense. I believe a UK version is being looked at as part of the relaxation process. My BiL works in China and used the app succesfully. It was very simple and seemed to be quite effective.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this was their plan all along 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe this was their plan all along 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

There are some wonderful conspiracy theories going around but I think an app like this is way down their wish list. Saying that, maybe that is what we are supposed to think


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 21, 2020)

The wish list is a quick vaccine.  Preferably one we can make China pay to purchase or be very smug about not doing so.

I think most conspiracy theorists give the Government far too much credit...


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

No vaccine for flu, sars etc, why does anyone think one can be found for this creature, which is worse!! 

It’s now part of our lives I think 😟


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think most conspiracy theorists give themselves far too much credit 😉
		
Click to expand...

Also true!


----------



## KenL (Apr 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			No vaccine for flu, sars etc, why does anyone think one can be found for this creature, which is worse!! 

It’s now part of our lives I think 😟
		
Click to expand...

There are flu vaccines that prevent you catching existing strains but not new ones.  Millions in this country alone get them every winter.

So, they will be able to develop one for this virus.  Not too far off already I hear.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

KenL said:



			There are flu vaccines that prevent you catching existing strains but not new ones.  Millions in this country alone get them every winter.

So, they will be able to develop one for this virus.  Not too far off already I hear.
		
Click to expand...

Human trials start Thursday...


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Human trials start Thursday...
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to sound defeatist but there are at least 3 other coronavirus which affect humans - the cold, SARS and MERs and we don't have a vaccine for any of them. Maybe we just haven't tried hard enough as the cold isn't severe enough and the other 2 have never really affected us - here's hoping.


----------



## DRW (Apr 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			No vaccine for flu, sars etc, why does anyone think one can be found for this creature, which is worse!!

It’s now part of our lives I think 😟
		
Click to expand...

Flu virus mutates a lot quicker than coronavirus, cant remember the multiple but its a lot faster, so much harder to catch a moving target. This coronavirus so far seems fairly stable(it still mutates tho), three 'larger' mutations have been recorded(A,B,C) so far, and all are in widespread circulation depending on what part of the world you live in. However the attaching protein spike that the oxford vaccine are trying to use on CO19, has basically remained the same on all 'geno' samples across the world of the virus (well apart from one, which  they are hoping is a miss read geno done in India iirc)

IIRC the oxford based trials are based on a vaccine originally prepared for the SARS and MERS(which are fairly similar) and is based on what they believe is a harmless 'dog' virus to us (I think, cant remember the name of that virus sorry) with that viruses protein spike modified to be the same at CO19. Apparently the human body remembers the modified virus better than it would with a coronavirus based virus. So hopefully a double win, if the oxford vaccine is successful and the virus does not mutate in the mean time....

Some of the stuff out there is really interesting to read about, and sure I have some of the technical bits wrong. 

Just wish the virus would bog off tho, so we can get back to arguing about long/short socks


----------



## KenL (Apr 21, 2020)

If wearing long socks was a cure for corona I would gladly look like a twit.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2020)

Woke to this picture of my nephew in Australia. Slabber


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm envious of him playing, not envious of that tee shot. How tight is that


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm envious of him playing, not envious of that tee shot. How tight is that 

Click to expand...

I dont see any balls on the fairway  lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 22, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I dont see any balls on the fairway  lol
		
Click to expand...

My FiL would spend hours in those trees looking for lost balls. I bet he would come out with bag fulls as well.

Somehow it is soothing to see normal life happening somewhere. Australia seem to have been relatively okay in all of this.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My FiL would spend hours in those trees looking for lost balls. I bet he would come out with bag fulls as well.

Somehow it is soothing to see normal life happening somewhere. Australia seem to have been relatively okay in all of this.
		
Click to expand...


Agree.  Nice to see the world still turning.  

He works in A&E in Brisbane and he said it wasnt too bad.


----------



## IanM (Apr 22, 2020)

Talking to our Aussie cousins last night - half way up the east coast (approx) at Coffs Harbour... lower restrictions helped by much lower density of population and lower levels of international travel.

They listen to BBC World and were surprised to learn that anyone in the UK is still alive! (only partially joking)


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 22, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Woke to this picture of my nephew in Australia. Slabber

View attachment 30136

Click to expand...

That is like looking at a photo of Hugh Hefner, surrounded by girls half his age


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 22, 2020)

At some point in the future the restrictions will start to be lifted and the Government will allow some sports to resume again albeit with social distancing in place, obviously we all hope that Golf will be one of the first sports to be allowed back but we are going to be biased this way. It got me thinking when the powers that be get ready to make these decisions what sports can you see being allowed back where social distancing can be followed and what is going to be out for the long haul? Lots of sports other than golf will be having this debate and I suddenly realised how few none contact sports there are.

Could come back :
Golf
Bowls
Archery
Fishing ( Is this a sport??? )
Darts????

Couldn't come back:
Football
Rugby
Cricket?
Boxing
Team rowing
Basketball
Hockey
MMA


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 22, 2020)

5OTT said:



			At some point in the future the restrictions will start to be lifted and the Government will allow some sports to resume again albeit with social distancing in place, obviously we all hope that Golf will be one of the first sports to be allowed back but we are going to be biased this way. It got me thinking when the powers that be get ready to make these decisions what sports can you see being allowed back where social distancing can be followed and what is going to be out for the long haul? Lots of sports other than golf will be having this debate and I suddenly realised how few none contact sports there are.

Could come back :
Golf
Bowls
Archery
Fishing ( Is this a sport??? )
Darts????

Couldn't come back:
Football
Rugby
Cricket?
Boxing
Team rowing
Basketball
Hockey
MMA
		
Click to expand...

I'll add in, to come back in the first wave:
Tennis, singles 
Badminton, singles 
Snooker


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2020)

I think it will be all or nothing, no phasing!


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll add in, to come back in the first wave:
Tennis, singles
Badminton, singles
Snooker
		
Click to expand...

This is where it gets a little grey for me, as on the face of it they look safe however
With the snooker the player puts his hand on the table so there is the risk of transfer, maybe they are forced to wear a glove.
Same wit Tennis and Badminton where the player handles the ball or shuttlecock.

I'm sure from the outside non-golfers will look at us and find reasons why we shouldn't come back.


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			I think it will be all or nothing, no phasing!
		
Click to expand...

I hope not or else we are going to be out for the long haul.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 22, 2020)

5OTT said:



			This is where it gets a little grey for me, as on the face of it they look safe however
With the snooker the player puts his hand on the table so there is the risk of transfer, maybe they are forced to wear a glove.
Same wit Tennis and Badminton where the player handles the ball or shuttlecock.

I'm sure from the outside non-golfers will look at us and find reasons why we shouldn't come back.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe have personalised balls/shuttles and only pick up your own? Risk of contamination from the racket likely to be small?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 22, 2020)

5OTT said:



			This is where it gets a little grey for me, as on the face of it they look safe however
With the snooker the player puts his hand on the table so there is the risk of transfer, maybe they are forced to wear a glove.
Same wit Tennis and Badminton where the player handles the ball or shuttlecock.

I'm sure from the outside non-golfers will look at us and find reasons why we shouldn't come back.
		
Click to expand...

I get that but the lack of personal contact means it is feasible, imo. Players could wash their hands every few games in tennis and badminton, someone could wipe the hard surfaces on the table between frames in snooker. Ball boys would use small fishing nets to pick the balls up, balls would be placed in a basket for players to use each point. None of the issues are insurmountable, they just need a different way of thinking from the current set up.


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 22, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Maybe have personalised balls/shuttles and only pick up your own? Risk of contamination from the racket likely to be small?
		
Click to expand...

It may need to come to this in order to get things rolling, there are going to be some radical ideas if we are going to get back to some normality.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My FiL would spend hours in those trees looking for lost balls. I bet he would come out with bag fulls as well.

Somehow it is soothing to see normal life happening somewhere. Australia seem to have been relatively okay in all of this.
		
Click to expand...

My mate got tired of being in lockdown here in the UK last week. Packed his bags and went home to Sweden. 

Now he’s out playing every day. :/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			My mate got tired of being in lockdown here in the UK last week. Packed his bags and went home to Sweden.

Now he’s out playing every day. :/
		
Click to expand...

He has twisted the knife sending that picture through 😁. Joking apart, this picture and the one earlier just confirm that we will get back to playing at some point. If they can, we can. It is just a matter of when.

I know the stats relating to Sweden. Has your mate said what the feeling is over there? Are they okay with the approach taken?


----------



## Diamond (Apr 22, 2020)

5OTT said:



			At some point in the future the restrictions will start to be lifted and the Government will allow some sports to resume again albeit with social distancing in place, obviously we all hope that Golf will be one of the first sports to be allowed back but we are going to be biased this way. It got me thinking when the powers that be get ready to make these decisions what sports can you see being allowed back where social distancing can be followed and what is going to be out for the long haul? Lots of sports other than golf will be having this debate and I suddenly realised how few none contact sports there are.

Could come back :
Golf
Bowls
Archery
Fishing ( Is this a sport??? )
Darts????

Couldn't come back:
Football
Rugby
Cricket?
Boxing
Team rowing
Basketball
Hockey
MMA
		
Click to expand...

Crown Green Bowls has got no chance. Both players touch the jack, touch the footer and stand over each other’s shoulder when each person is delivering.  Then when you need someone to measure who is impartial they come on and are less than 2 metres apart.  All bowls clubs sell alcohol and are pubs and clubs, these will be closed.

Can Darts survive without pubs And the raucous atmosphere? 

Fishing is definitely a sport and should be allowed if people can walk to it.

Archery clubs are like gun clubs surely.  They will be closed for some time.

Once lockdown is lifted Golf and Fishing will be boom Time or at least a massive opportunity both must take with both hands.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has twisted the knife sending that picture through 😁. Joking apart, this picture and the one earlier just confirm that we will get back to playing at some point. If they can, we can. It is just a matter of when.

I know the stats relating to Sweden. Has your mate said what the feeling is over there? Are they okay with the approach taken?
		
Click to expand...

My mate hasn’t said anything, but I speak to my mom and my sisters on a daily basis, and even more so now after my stepdad have been confirmed with Corona. My mom was told to go to work as usual as long as she didn’t show any symptoms, despite living in same house hold as him... Honestly, I don’t know in or out about this thing anymore. Sweden has done the least of all similar countries, and yes, people are unfortunately losing their lives, but is it that much worse than in other countries? No, and what will happen in all lockdown countries when it opens up again? 

I usually have a strong opinion on most things, and I did in the beginning of this as well, but I’m starting to lean towards not having an opinion at all is the best at the moment, cause no one seem to know how this will play out in the end. 

But my family living in Sweden? Well, they go to work, they watch the press conferences and wonder why Sweden does things so differently to most others, and then they get on with it. They don’t socialise as much at the moment, but life is pretty normal id say.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2020)

I guess the first question is will we meet the five requirements to come out of lockdown at the next review? If not, several questions. Will the public simply give up the ghost and stop self isolating/social distancing and force the government to either relax or indeed tighten powers. Assuming the trends are accurate and we're passing the first peak, how long before we can reopen courses if not clubhouses and bars. 

I would hope perhaps the last bank holiday in May as an arbitary date and can't see golf being included in any relaxation initially. I would suggest they would want to get schools and more shops open. Hopefully I'm totally wrong (and I do have history) and we're back out straight after the next deadline. I'm wearing a groove in the putting mat, found a short game in the back garden and just want to play irrespective of how well or not I play


----------



## rosecott (Apr 22, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Crown Green Bowls has got no chance. Both players touch the jack, touch the footer and stand over each other’s shoulder when each person is delivering.  Then when you need someone to measure who is impartial they come on and are less than 2 metres apart.  All bowls clubs sell alcohol and are pubs and clubs, these will be closed.

Can Darts survive without pubs And the raucous atmosphere?

Fishing is definitely a sport and should be allowed if people can walk to it.

Archery clubs are like gun clubs surely.  They will be closed for some time.

Once lockdown is lifted Golf and Fishing will be boom Time or at least a massive opportunity both must take with both hands.
		
Click to expand...

Fishing a sport? You've been isolated too long.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 22, 2020)

Judging by the increasing traffic & pedestrians I am starting to see, I think quite a few are becoming less tolerant of the lockdown & I think any further extension will get very difficult.

Regarding golf, after seeing various estimates on when a return to normality will be, I am starting to fear for the future of a lot of clubs, including mine.
Even though we might get back to playing sometime in the next few weeks? We won't be playing qualifier's, there won't be any society golf, or matches.
Probably limited, if any clubhouse interaction, certainly no social functions.
Our club makes up to 30% of the annual running costs from the above.
Raising the annual fee's or gaining additional members is not an option (unless another local club goes under)
So it's not just about getting back playing, long term it's not looking too rosy.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Dont forget that some of the increased traffic is because we are allowed to drive to a point of exercise now where that was discouraged a week or so ago...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 22, 2020)

Doodle said:



			Judging by the increasing traffic & pedestrians I am starting to see, I think quite a few are becoming less tolerant of the lockdown & I think any further extension will get very difficult.

Regarding golf, after seeing various estimates on when a return to normality will be, I am starting to fear for the future of a lot of clubs, including mine.
Even though we might get back to playing sometime in the next few weeks? We won't be playing qualifier's, there won't be any society golf, or matches.
Probably limited, if any clubhouse interaction, certainly no social functions.
Our club makes up to 30% of the annual running costs from the above.
Raising the annual fee's or gaining additional members is not an option (unless another local club goes under)
So it's not just about getting back playing, long term it's not looking too rosy.
		
Click to expand...

I see the same thing, with a big increase in traffic since last week (live on a high street in north London), based on the noise outside and just looking out the window from time to time every day, so not too sure this “lockdown” will work much longer, and especially if the weather continues like it has the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 22, 2020)

one thing for sure, most of us are going to have to get used to less staff at our clubs once we are back playing. That includes greenkeeping staff, so standards of courses may decline. No need for full time bar managers or catering staff etc. so standard of food (take away service I guess) will also not be what a lot of us are used too. 

Golf will return, but it is not going to be how we left it for a long while I'm afraid.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2020)

Get used to it....

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...qw1NweRPxhsoZ249oRUsNXDUHT5Hx4zARNU9RaPaI&s=1


----------



## sunshine (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I get that but the lack of personal contact means it is feasible, imo. Players could wash their hands every few games in tennis and badminton, someone could wipe the hard surfaces on the table between frames in snooker. Ball boys would use small fishing nets to pick the balls up, balls would be placed in a basket for players to use each point. None of the issues are insurmountable, they just need a different way of thinking from the current set up.
		
Click to expand...

You have ball boys when you play tennis?


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			one thing for sure, most of us are going to have to get used to less staff at our clubs once we are back playing. That includes greenkeeping staff, so standards of courses may decline. No need for full time bar managers or catering staff etc. so standard of food (take away service I guess) will also not be what a lot of us are used too. 

Golf will return, but it is not going to be how we left it for a long while I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t see clubs opening without the clubhouses being fully open. 

With no extra revenue coming in but the greens staff having to be fully reintroduced plus all the products they need to operate & maintain the course with it being played by a full membership, this will simply increase costs at a time when being more frugal is still needed. 

So do clubs open their courses only to keep the membership happy but in turn putting a greater strain on their finances, which a takeaway service won’t come close to helping, or stay closed and wait until other revenue streams can be implemented?!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I can’t see clubs opening without the clubhouses being fully open.

With no extra revenue coming in but the greens staff having to be fully reintroduced plus all the products they need to operate & maintain the course with it being played by a full membership, this will simply increase costs at a time when being more frugal is still needed.

So do clubs open their courses only to keep the membership happy but in turn putting a greater strain on their finances, which a takeaway service won’t come close to helping, or stay closed and wait until other revenue streams can be implemented?!
		
Click to expand...

I think there may come a time when they have to decide what’s gonna cost them more long term. 
If cubs are offering incentives to members whilst closed then they probably have a bit more leeway,  it for those that aren’t, they can only remain closed for so long and expect to retain members.

Ive paid for this year and would swallow my membership being somewhat ruined as I paid no joining fee, but if we’re closed all Year, I’m sure many would seriously consider paying for another years membership.


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2020)

A lot of clubs in Scotland as far as I can tell have the catering (and often the bar) run as a franchise so no reason why these would not open when allowed to members who have paid up front.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

They have to keep their members happy, as much as possible,  otherwise they won't have any members to keep happy.
If a club decides not to open at all because the clubhouse and bar cant open run the risk of losing members to clubs that can/will open.
There's loyalty and there's being taken advantage of.
If I've paid a year's subs and the club doesn't open until Feb next year where another one has opened kn June of this year for play....I think many would conside their position.
Fortunately,  Ellesborough  relays very little on visitors and societies and the catering is franchised so only bar takings would be affected.
It would make a dent but I'm sure it wouldn't stop them opening as soon as they're able.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I can’t see clubs opening without the clubhouses being fully open. 

With no extra revenue coming in but the greens staff having to be fully reintroduced plus all the products they need to operate & maintain the course with it being played by a full membership, this will simply increase costs at a time when being more frugal is still needed. 

So do clubs open their courses only to keep the membership happy but in turn putting a greater strain on their finances, which a takeaway service won’t come close to helping, or stay closed and wait until other revenue streams can be implemented?!
		
Click to expand...

That’s not even an option that would be considered at my club. They want to get the members back golfing ASAP. The rest will come eventually. 

I would suggest any club that stays closed like that will not open again.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They have to keep their members happy, as much as possible,  otherwise they won't have any members to keep happy.
If a club decides not to open at all because the clubhouse and bar cant open run the risk of losing members to clubs that can/will open.
There's loyalty and there's being taken advantage of.
If I've paid a year's subs and the club doesn't open until Feb next year where another one has opened kn June of this year for play....I think many would conside their position.
Fortunately,  Ellesborough  relays very little on visitors and societies and the catering is franchised so only bar takings would be affected.
It would make a dent but I'm sure it wouldn't stop them opening as soon as they're able.
		
Click to expand...

I fully understand both sides of this coin, I’m just highlighting, as so many members of clubs and forumites have stated over the years, that clubs need to be run more as a business, so if a decision had to be made, based on financial survival, as it couldn’t increase more costs without any revenue streams coming in, then there could be some tough decisions to make. 

Wonder if many/any would look at remortgaging to raise capital to see if out?


----------



## Tiger man (Apr 23, 2020)

Maybe the club's could up the green fees to try offset the money lost from bar revenue till the restrictions are fully lifted. If golf is one of the first activities to open there will be an opportunity to charge a premium with people desperate to play/Get out the house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			You have ball boys when you play tennis?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, fair point. I was mixing my thinking between amateurs and the pro game. Irrelevant point for amateurs, a way around a problem in the pro game.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2020)

Tiger man said:



			Maybe the club's could up the green fees to try offset the money lost from bar revenue till the restrictions are fully lifted. If golf is one of the first activities to open there will be an opportunity to charge a premium with people desperate to play/Get out the house.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they’d be much room for visitors if all the members are looking to play as much as possible, and would clubs still have a ‘visitors day’, or would that be suspended to reward members with more tee times? 

Then there’s essential time to travel to the course if restrictions are still in place, what the distance/ mileage that’s accepted.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I fully understand both sides of this coin, I’m just highlighting, as so many members of clubs and forumites have stated over the years, that clubs need to be run more as a business, so if a decision had to be made, based on financial survival, as it couldn’t increase more costs without any revenue streams coming in, then there could be some tough decisions to make. 

Wonder if many/any would look at remortgaging to raise capital to see if out?
		
Click to expand...

There's ways and means to keep businesses afloat and if it's generally a successful one I dont think they'd have much difficulty financing a "rescue" package. 
It's the smaller clubs that worry me more...less revenue from members, relying on visitors and catering to balance the books.
Going to be a long hard summer


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			You have ball boys when you play tennis?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was well known that Tyrion is actually an anagram of Tim Henman?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2020)

The longer that clubs stay shut the more risk of them going under - members will stop paying their fees etc

A club can open up now without too much extra cost , the course can be kept to a playable standard , the clubhouse ( bar and catering ) can still be closed and if not needed the pro shop as well.

The government already stated that people can drive for exercise so I expect that would allow people to drive to their local course as opposed to an away course 3 hours for example. And then it would be up to the club to ensure to implement social distancing guidelines which will be in place for a while.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 23, 2020)

My club rents off the council. My guess is that they have arranged some sort of holiday on that rent. 

Either way, they've furloughed staff, and frozen monthly membership direct debits. Anyone who paid upfront for the year is having their membership year extended for however many months the course remains closed. 

Basically, as soon as they can open the course, I am sure that they will regardless of whether the clubhouse can stay open.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2020)

I can't wait for my in to open, I've been bursting to get up to 13 for ages 😅


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2020)

I do hope this isn't false optimism and golf clubs do reopen soon. I don't think we're be in a position to open clubhouses bar the changing facilities/locker room and definitely can't see food and bar areas being opened. On the plus side pro shops would reopen and so they could make money again through lessons etc. I think if a club has any form of marketing savvy, they'd be thinking of local advertising schemes and social media and inviting a lot of green fees to play. This generates much needed income anyway and if they can market the course/club well may even entice some more memberships


----------



## Diamond (Apr 23, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Fishing a sport? You've been isolated too long.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha I cant argue with that definitely need to get out more!

Regarding fishing, along with hunting, are they not the oldest sports in the world?  I suppose its all about perspective.

Check the article out below.  Cardio vascular, mental well being and fresh air.  

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...wn-angling-is-fishing-exercise-coronavirus-uk


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Ha Ha I cant argue with that definitely need to get out more!

Regarding fishing, along with hunting, are they not the oldest sports in the world?  I suppose its all about perspective.

Check the article out below.  Cardio vascular, mental well being and fresh air. 

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...wn-angling-is-fishing-exercise-coronavirus-uk

Click to expand...

In my first career in the RAF, Wednesday afternoon was always sports afternoon and it was encouraged to allow as many people to be absent from work to participate provided a section could still be run. One of my guys asked if he could be off on Wednesday for the trials for the station fishing team. There were enough people to keep the section running so I agreed he could go. On the Thursday I asked how the trials went. "Great" he said, "I got into the team". "Well done" I said, "How many did you catch?" I said. "None" he answered.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			I can’t see clubs opening without the clubhouses being fully open.

With no extra revenue coming in but the greens staff having to be fully reintroduced plus all the products they need to operate & maintain the course with it being played by a full membership, this will simply increase costs at a time when being more frugal is still needed.

So do clubs open their courses only to keep the membership happy but in turn putting a greater strain on their finances, which a takeaway service won’t come close to helping, or stay closed and wait until other revenue streams can be implemented?!
		
Click to expand...

This is my line of thinking also. Can clubs afford to open and maintain the course while greenkeepers are furloughed? Can they afford to pay an extra wage or two or three to get the courtse looking and playing great while having no additional visitor and bar income? Some clubs will not return from this. That I am certain of.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think clubs might be wary of opening up to casual visitors.

Members would be well briefed on the precautions that must be taken and will have a vested interest in making sure everything is seen to be followed correctly.   All it would take is a pair of lads who play once a year messing around in full view and it could get the whole place under serious scrutiny.
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			In my first career in the RAF, Wednesday afternoon was always sports afternoon and it was encouraged to allow as many people to be absent from work to participate provided a section could still be run. One of my guys asked if he could be off on Wednesday for the trials for the station fishing team. There were enough people to keep the section running so I agreed he could go. On the Thursday I asked how the trials went. "Great" he said, "I got into the team". "Well done" I said, "How many did you catch?" I said. "None" he answered.
		
Click to expand...

Its a good anecdote but when the lock down is lifted (partially) mental health is going to be a huge drain on the nation.   I am not an angler or fisherman but I do see the value in it for peoples mental well being.  In the same way a stroll in the sun is not a sport I think the benefits of allowing fishing far out weighs the negatives.

As for your friend in the RAF, like in all sports, its the taking part that counts. That comes from a 28 handicapper.


----------



## DRW (Apr 23, 2020)

Son sent me this, The car parking outside every clubhouse on opening day :-


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all, i'm new to the forum, play off 23 (took the game up a year ago and started at 28).

Paid my subs in one go earlier this year and they have said they will extend my "year" by however long the course is closed which I think is excellent. Monthly paying people have their DD's suspended until it re-opens.

Typically, I bought a new set of irons which were delivered a few days before the lockdown started. They look fantastic in my garage 

Seeing a lot of photos of various courses (including mine) and they are all looking incredible. Can't wait to get back out but who knows when that will be. Before the last 3 week extension I was thinking we might get back out in 2 balls by end of May but now I'm not so sure.

Anyway, glad to be here and enjoy reading the posts, all the best.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On the plus side pro shops would reopen and so they could make money again through lessons etc. I think if a club has any form of marketing savvy, they'd be thinking of local advertising schemes and social media and inviting a lot of green fees to play.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest the opposite is more likely / safer.

- Private courses: members only / no green fees to minimise contact.
- Public courses: remain shut until they can put in place an effective system for online booking and payments, and crucially marshalling the system.
- Lessons: don't think you can effectively maintain social distancing norms. Unless pros are going to wear masks, gloves, gowns to coach?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do hope this isn't false optimism and golf clubs do reopen soon. I don't think we're be in a position to open clubhouses bar the changing facilities/locker room and definitely can't see food and bar areas being opened. On the plus side pro shops would reopen and so they could make money again through lessons etc. I think if a club has any form of marketing savvy, they'd be thinking of local advertising schemes and social media and inviting a lot of green fees to play. This generates much needed income anyway and if they can market the course/club well may even entice some more memberships
		
Click to expand...

I think that this is pretty unrealistic. Pro shops maybe could open if other retail outlets in general can but realistically, who is going to be spending on high ticket items now. Lessons are a no due to social distancing. Green fees will also probably be out as access to the course is likely to be restricted with smaller groups and bigger gaps between groups and so it is unlikely that al of the members who want to play will be able to get a round let alone guests. You also have the issue of marshalling them. The club has some power over members as various penalties can be imposed for lack of social distancing etc but guests need to be monitored. As Fish and others mention as well, there is a financial aspect. Unless opening up again with no other facilities attracts a surge of new member sign ups, it will only damage most clubs as they have to fully pay a number of staff who are currently furloughed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'd suggest the opposite is more likely / safer.

- *Private courses: members only / no green fees to minimise contac*t.
- Public courses: remain shut until they can put in place an effective system for online booking and payments, and crucially marshalling the system.
- Lessons: don't think you can effectively maintain social distancing norms. Unless pros are going to wear masks, gloves, gowns to coach?
		
Click to expand...

I'm at a proprietary course. I can't see the owner restricting visitors, in fact quite the opposite. It is an extra source of income and he will be all over it. I'd like to think otherwise, both for keeping distance and letting members who have paid their fees get some sort of reward in the form of tee time priority but I think I will be disappointed.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm at a proprietary course. I can't see the owner restricting visitors, in fact quite the opposite. It is an extra source of income and he will be all over it. I'd like to think otherwise, both for keeping distance and letting members who have paid their fees get some sort of reward in the form of tee time priority but I think I will be disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I would be massively annoyed if I was a member and the club prioritised visitors over me. But then I think you've mentioned this as a continuing issue at your place, so you know what to expect.

As GB72 mentions above, you can manage members on the course more effectively. Issue clear communications about what to do / what is prohibited. Members know the course, know when to turn up on the 1st tee, where to go etc. You can also warn / issue penalties to members about inappropriate conduct, and expect them to adhere to it because they have "skin in the game". 

I'm sure courses will work out ways to manage visitors, but they will need to put a lot of thought into it. Much more risk with visitors.


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (Apr 23, 2020)

Personally I think you have to limit courses to members only when they first re-open. Look at the roads right now, so many more people running, walking and cycling because its the only thing people can do. If you open to courses to the public they will be swamped with anyone who owns half a set of clubs.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

Well Nicola Sturgeon says we'll be in some sort of lockdown until at least the end of the year/social distancing etc I think that's officially competition golf not happening in Scotland anyway.

Will be interesting to see if you get any sort of relaxing of the ban on playing golf or not in some shape or form.

At the end of the day life comes first and if we need to do these things to preserve life and lessen the burden on hospitals, undertakers, emergency services then I guess we'll just have to abide by what ever transpires. 

Funnily enough one of the "big" bosses in work said to me earlier in the week when we were talking about golf that he believed that social distancing would last in some shape or form for at least a year! Wonder if he already knew something?

🤔


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2020)

Sack her


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			😅😅😅

Reminds me of a Navy lad who did the same thing with tennis 🎾, he'd never played before but went on a "trials" (freebie afternoon off).

He came back to work, "how did you get on?"
"Yeah very good thanks, I came 4th in the plate".
About 10 minutes after everyone had stopped praising him, it was revealed that there was only 8 players and he'd actually got battered in every match 😅
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of my school days, when we held an annual boxing competition. I was a frequent runner up in every match I boxed!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2020)

KenL said:



			Sack her

Click to expand...

If the government allow golf to start up under social distancing guidelines as per before lockdown do you really think she would overrule that ? 

A lot of taking the note from the medical yesterday talking about social distancing being around longer meaning that golf won’t start up etc. They have said from the start that some sort of social media distancing will carry on for a while - but businesses etc will work within those guidelines to the best of their ability - and those guidelines will change over each month until it gets to a stage where there will be very minimal guidelines of any ( which could take 6 months etc )


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

I think that much will depend on whether there is consideration given to individual sports or whether they are treated as a whole. If individual consideration is given to sports such as golf or fishing then there is a chance for an earlier return. But then again, there would need to be a list of sports where social distancing can be applied with each being individually considered. Not sure I can see that happening, especially based on the time it would take to consider the cases put by each governing body. I sort of look at it like pubs. There is a huge difference in the level of risk associated with a small country pub than that associated with a large, inner city bar. Why you cannot split the 2 is that if one were open and the other not, you would then need to monitor transport routes to stop people in the cities heading out to the country for a drink. Golf has a similar risk Yes, private members clubs have more control but municipal courses, pay and play courses etc do not. As such, you could see, as others have mentioned, an influx of people finding a few clubs on ebay and heading out for a few hours in the sunshine. As they may not be familiar with tee booking etc, you may get unwanted crowds. The argument about people walking on golf courses is not going away as well. Media images of people out on the course whilst others are at home in flats with no gardens is only going to strengthen that case. 

The more I think about this, the more I think that golf will not be an exception, it will be allowed when other sports (though maybe not team sports) are permitted and not before.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Apr 23, 2020)

Just for added context here are the Scottish guidance framework: https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-framework-decision-making/pages/1/

It talks about "gathering in groups in pubs or at public events" is likely to be restricted for longer which I think follows the discussion on clubhouse and awards. I'm not convinced that would apply to a two or three ball in a monthly medal with spaced out tee slots but we'll see.

It also says "It may be that restrictions on some outdoor activity are eased before those on indoor activities - however, all of this will be evidence led." so I guess that would strengthen the position for golf.

I also think social distancing measures is quite a wide ranging term including following appropriate hand hygiene measures so the headline some will stay in place till end of the year could mean anything but personally don't think it will mean golf is restricted till then.

Also, https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/government-gathering-evidence-on-whether-golf-can-re-open-196314 , has quotes from the Culture Secretary looking at assessing which sports could comply with social distancing etc. Ok, his job to consider sport amongst other things but it suggests it may not be a blanket approach across sport or prof/amateur. Or perhaps he's just reading this forum.

Not leading the conversation either way, just thought I'd add some substance to discuss either way.

Edited to add the right golf monthly link!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Some good points there and much that i am in agreement with. My concern, as in my post, is that, on it's own, there is a decent argument for golf to be allowed but it is whether it will be considered on just its merits, whether it will be considered along with other solo sports, whether it will be considered with outdoor sports etc. I am not sure that golf would be allowed to continue on its own without forming part of a wider relaxation in relation to sport in general and without strict regulations placed upon clubs that will need to be enforced and, potentially, could be backed up by fines for the club if breached.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Just for added context here are the Scottish guidance framework: https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-framework-decision-making/pages/1/

It talks about "gathering in groups in pubs or at public events" is likely to be restricted for longer which I think follows the discussion on clubhouse and awards. I'm not convinced that would apply to a two or three ball in a monthly medal with spaced out tee slots but we'll see.

It also says "It may be that restrictions on some outdoor activity are eased before those on indoor activities - however, all of this will be evidence led." so I guess that would strengthen the position for golf.

I also think social distancing measures is quite a wide ranging term including following appropriate hand hygiene measures so the headline some will stay in place till end of the year could mean anything but personally don't think it will mean golf is restricted till then.

Also, https://www.gov.scot/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-framework-decision-making/pages/1/, has quotes from the Culture Secretary looking at assessing which sports could comply with social distancing etc. Ok, his job to consider sport amongst other things but it suggests it may not be a blanket approach across sport or prof/amateur. Or perhaps he's just reading this forum.

Not leading the conversation either way, just thought I'd add some substance to discuss either way.
		
Click to expand...

Either way competition golf won't happen. Of that I'm certain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Some good points there and much that i am in agreement with. My concern, as in my post, is that, on it's own, there is a decent argument for golf to be allowed but it is whether it will be considered on just its merits, whether it will be considered along with other solo sports, whether it will be considered with outdoor sports etc. I am not sure that golf would be allowed to continue on its own without forming part of a wider relaxation in relation to sport in general and without strict regulations placed upon clubs that will need to be enforced and, potentially, could be backed up by fines for the club if breached.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t just lump all sport in together and they have already allowed some levels of exercise to carry in - running , cycling etc , opening up golf will just be another step and I expect they will allow the football teams to start training at the same time ( just like they are doing in Germany ) - cricket will prob start at some stage after as well



Jacko_G said:



			Either way competition golf won't happen. Of that I'm certain.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you mean - club comps can happen , already processes in place to allow that to happen


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2020)

Monday 1st June.... no comps, no bunker rakes, inverted hole cups, no cards, no green fees, no clubhouse.................. no idea really!  But here's hoping!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can’t just lump all sport in together and they have already allowed some levels of exercise to carry in - running , cycling etc , opening up golf will just be another step and I expect they will allow the football teams to start training at the same time ( just like they are doing in Germany ) - cricket will prob start at some stage after as well



Depends on what you mean - club comps can happen , already processes in place to allow that to happen
		
Click to expand...

Much depends on whether there is the time, inclination and political will to consider each sport on its merits. Golf has a strong case but it also has an image and reputation that would not read well in the press if golfers were allowed to continue when others were not. I can see the headlines now 'elitist golfers allowed to continue whilst others remain isolated in flats with no space to exercise'. This may not be an accurate reflection but it is just the sort of story that some news outlets would take on with glee, another example of tories looking after the upper echelons. Running, walking and cycling are recognised forms of exercise whereas some still do not class golf as exercise due to the stop start nature and, again, those do not have the same stigma attached that golf does. 

There is also a difference between letting professional teams train (small numbers, potential for testing and isolating those involved etc) and opening up a sport to a whole country. How do you control people picking up a set of cheap clubs and heading out for the local course just to get out in the sunshine. Do you only allow club members to golf, I can see the elitist argument hoving into view again if that were the case. 

I agree, as part of a wider package of sporting measures it would not raise an eyebrow but as a solo measure applied just to one sport, it may cause issues.


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2020)

Full recovery and vaccination could be quicker than the report from a government review process!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2020)

England Golf are beavering away and published a letter from the CEO today indicating a framework and guidelines for a return to golf will be published soon, although no date !
https://www.englandgolf.org/a-letter-from-our-ceo/


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 23, 2020)

As soon we get the date we will bring back our two green staff who are furloughed to ensure we're ready .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 23, 2020)

IanM said:



			Monday 1st June.... no comps, no bunker rakes, inverted hole cups, no cards, no green fees, no clubhouse.................. no idea really!  But here's hoping!
		
Click to expand...

Played just the one round with the inverted hole cups and really didn't get on with them.  But wont be complaining when we get back on course.


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the government allow golf to start up under social distancing guidelines as per before lockdown do you really think she would overrule that ?

A lot of taking the note from the medical yesterday talking about social distancing being around longer meaning that golf won’t start up etc. They have said from the start that some sort of *social media distancing* will carry on for a while - but businesses etc will work within those guidelines to the best of their ability - and those guidelines will change over each month until it gets to a stage where there will be very minimal guidelines of any ( which could take 6 months etc )
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I'm pretty good at social media distancing already 👍😉🙂


----------



## peld (Apr 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This is my line of thinking also. Can clubs afford to open and maintain the course while greenkeepers are furloughed? Can they afford to pay an extra wage or two or three to get the courtse looking and playing great while having no additional visitor and bar income? Some clubs will not return from this. That I am certain of.
		
Click to expand...

What do we pay membership fees for?
if the clubhouse is shut they aren’t paying wages to any staff in there.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 23, 2020)

Our pro shop has just reopened.


----------



## KenL (Apr 23, 2020)

If my course re-opens I doubt very much that any medals would take place for a while.  It is not big on comps at any time.


----------



## oltimer (Apr 23, 2020)

Some suggestions that lock down may be eased according to ones age, youngest first - if this is the case then very few of our Seniors will be able to play for some time yet.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

oltimer said:



			Some suggestions that lock down may be eased according to ones age, youngest first - if this is the case then very few of our Seniors will be able to play for some time yet.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't make much sense.
Any age can catch it and any age can succumb to it..
Any age can pass it on as well.
Isolating those at most risk, as now, does make sense


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Either way competition golf won't happen. Of that I'm certain.
		
Click to expand...

Competition golf will happen at our club whenever we start, we will have a running stableford competition but probably not have any official h/c changes, somewhat same as our winter competition


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

peld said:



			What do we pay membership fees for?
if the clubhouse is shut they aren’t paying wages to any staff in there.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe that all running costs at every club are met j\ust through subs you are very much mistaken.


----------



## peld (Apr 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			If you believe that all running costs at every club are met j\ust through subs you are very much mistaken.
		
Click to expand...

It should certainly be enough to employ a couple of green keepers for a few weeks.


----------



## i*windows (Apr 23, 2020)

here in Germany the courses in the north have just opened, in Bavaria it looks like Mid May. it will be a max 2 ball, with 10 mins between tee times, the restaurants/cafes/bars will still be shut though.


----------



## oltimer (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That doesn't make much sense.
Any age can catch it and any age can succumb to it..
Any age can pass it on as well.
Isolating those at most risk, as now, does make sense
		
Click to expand...

      Agreed but the older one is the more is the risk so 70 yrs old will be stuck at home longer.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 23, 2020)

When the ranges open I will need a couple of weeks to get the swing going, I have two lessons to use up still so might book one.

I think after a few range sessions I will be back at the par 3 every Sunday morning like it used to be. 

I expect to keep moving forward with my game, as I have done over the last 3 years quite well. I won’t repeat my feat of breaking 90 every round like last year but I should get under 90 again by summers end.


----------



## hovis (Apr 23, 2020)

cannot see the logic in saying the club won't open if the clubhouse is closed.  if your clubs are anything like the ones round here there are posting daily photos of how immaculate they're keeping the course.    it's ready to play now.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			cannot see the logic in saying the club won't open if the clubhouse is closed.  if your clubs are anything like the ones round here there are posting daily photos of how immaculate they're keeping the course.    it's ready to play now.
		
Click to expand...

Are they?

I think the directives are greens cut at 5mm, they will need to come lower and not in one scalping of a mower, they'll need fed and treated. There is a difference in cutting grass and properly maintaining the course. For that they will need to bring back more of their greens team, can all clubs afford that? Do they need the profit from visitors and bars to bring back that extra greenkeeper or two?

Its going to be very tough moving forward for a lot of golf courses.


----------



## hovis (Apr 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Are they?

I think the directives are greens cut at 5mm, they will need to come lower and not in one scalping of a mower, they'll need fed and treated. There is a difference in cutting grass and properly maintaining the course. For that they will need to bring back more of their greens team, can all clubs afford that? Do they need the profit from visitors and bars to bring back that extra greenkeeper or two?
Its going to be very tough moving forward for a lot of golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

they won't have a choice. "sorry you can't play golf everone.  but we can't open the clubhouse to sell you a bacon bap and a pint"  never gonna happen!  members would riot.
I'm not savy to golf course finances but I'd be certain that membership subs is enough to keep the green staff going until things are lifted even further.  if it can't then id argue they wasn't in a good financial position to begin with.

i follow 4 courses on fb.  all bragging each day how good things are.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			they won't have a choice. "sorry you can't play golf everone.  but we can't open the clubhouse to sell you a bacon bap and a pint"  never gonna happen!  members would riot.
I'm not savy to golf course finances but* I'd be certain that membership subs is enough* to keep the green staff going until things are lifted even further.  if it can't then id argue they wasn't in a good financial position to begin with.

i follow 4 courses on fb.  all bragging each day how good things are.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be surprised and it also depends on the club.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You'll be surprised and it also depends on the club.
		
Click to expand...

So would I. No bar income and no visitor income will be giving clubs a right doing, particularly the lack of visitor income.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			So would I. No bar income and no visitor income will be giving clubs a right doing, particularly the lack of visitor income.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, visitor income is massive, especially a society with a decent food and drink spend.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 24, 2020)

Even with all casual staff laid off & other staff furloughed, our club is losing £10,000 per month.
Societies pay around £40 per head for 18 holes & a meal, not unusual for there to be 3 or 4 societies out on any given Friday.
We have loads of social functions, weddings, Sunday lunches etc.
+ all the matches Seniors / 4x mens teams, ladies alliance & ladies friendly matches all inc catering.
I reckon we are down 30% maybe more from the loss of the above.
Thing is, when we get back to playing, all the above will still be not on.
Where we go from here long term?
I am not sure.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That doesn't make much sense.
Any age can catch it and any age can succumb to it..
Any age can pass it on as well.
Isolating those at most risk, as now, does make sense
		
Click to expand...

Those most at risk tend to be older people - just look at the death rates by ages. Of course there are some exceptions, but these are very much rare exceptions.

Not saying that this idea will happen by the way, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KenL (Apr 24, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Those most at risk tend to be older people - just look at the death rates by ages. Of course there are some exceptions, but these are very much rare exceptions.

Not saying that this idea will happen by the way, but I wouldn't be surprised.
		
Click to expand...

This is true,  but how many people in that age group are going to the shops at the moment.  A far more dangerous activity than a game of golf.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 24, 2020)

“Dear Member
As you may have seen England Golf have been given the go ahead to allow courses to reopen with social distancing measures in place unfortunately this means the club house and pro shop will be closed and only current members can play. due to this we will be keeping the course closed as we can’t afford the upkeep of the course without this extra income. Hope you all can understand this has not been an easy decision”

Aye I can just see the above being sent out 😂😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Are they?

I think the directives are greens cut at 5mm, they will need to come lower and not in one scalping of a mower, they'll need fed and treated. There is a difference in cutting grass and properly maintaining the course. For that they will need to bring back more of their greens team, can all clubs afford that? Do they need the profit from visitors and bars to bring back that extra greenkeeper or two?

Its going to be very tough moving forward for a lot of golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

So the greens will be very slow, the rough savage, and the fairways a bit long. With no comps, wouldvthis really matter? The old adage, it's the same for everyone would apply. 
Down south, we play on temporary greens sometimes. Even at 5mm, the proper greens will be better than that.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2020)

Spoke to one of our Greenkeepers yesterday. He said they are missing golfers on the course, as without them, all this preparation is a bit pointless.

He also was laughing at how stupid some of the general public are. Families who have the whole world to picnic in, but choose the middle of a green. Not an issue, but when he turns up with a flipping great mower to cut the green, he has to turn it off, and ask them to move, as he can't just mow around them. They don't get it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 24, 2020)

Depreston said:



			“Dear Member
As you may have seen England Golf have been given the go ahead to allow courses to reopen with social distancing measures in place unfortunately this means the club house and pro shop will be closed and only current members can play. due to this we will be keeping the course closed as we can’t afford the upkeep of the course without this extra income. Hope you all can understand this has not been an easy decision”

Aye I can just see the above being sent out 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

If my club sent anything like that out there would be a riot.
The members would undoubtedly say stuff you & rock up to play anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2020)

Thinking of when I might next play...and indeed about life at the moment - well...

We cannot change the wind...but we can adjust our sails.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...-open-for-business-but-there-are-restrictions

Courses starting to open in Germany


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...-open-for-business-but-there-are-restrictions

Courses starting to open in Germany
		
Click to expand...

I can see this happening here after the early May Bank Holiday...same restrictions.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2020)

Depreston said:



			“Dear Member
As you may have seen England Golf have been given the go ahead to allow courses to reopen with social distancing measures in place unfortunately this means the club house and pro shop will be closed and only current members can play. due to this we will be keeping the course closed as we can’t afford the upkeep of the course without this extra income. Hope you all can understand this has not been an easy decision”

Aye I can just see the above being sent out 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, that would cause a stir... but other courses would open if subs covered enough of the fixed costs.  We have full membership (or we were before this!) and most if not all of our fixed costs are covered by subs. (Which were paid in January)  We raised green fees in April 2019 to a level that would reduce visitor traffic as we were struggling to accommodate it.  Visitor numbers fell by 80%.  Dent in revenue, but that was the decision.

The trouble is, there are still too many unknowns and variables with this for any meaningful commentary on how this will pan out.  Yes, there will need to be a phased relaxation of restrictions, but "chapter and verse" currently would be a guess... and subject to revision, so not really worth it. 

I'd love to be told, off you go on 1st June... but if that was cancelled on 30th May, it would be worse than what we now have!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I can see this happening here after the early May Bank Holiday...same restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a sensible set of rules. Interesting one is the point about enforcement. Are clubs here going to have to put in place starters and marshals when they do not normally have them and are we going to have the same penalties, one breach off the course, 2 breaches out of the club. Cannot see clubs being too willing to enforce either but, to my mind, rigid enforcement of something like that is the only way that some members will observe social distancing.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Seems a sensible set of rules. Interesting one is the point about enforcement. Are clubs here going to have to put in place starters and marshals when they do not normally have them and are we going to have the same penalties, one breach off the course, 2 breaches out of the club. Cannot see clubs being too willing to enforce either but, to my mind, rigid enforcement of something like that is the only way that some members will observe social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

They could ask for volunteers- I'd do it as I've bugger all else to do...


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 24, 2020)

We had a starter a few years back. He worked for a few hours on a Saturday morning, which was utterly pointless as it was the one time where no one would jump on for free  He passed away sadly, and was never replaced. 

I would guess at our place, they'll now get one of the shop staff with an ipad out on the first tee with a link to online tee bookings. Something like that.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They could ask for volunteers- I'd do it as I've bugger all else to do...

Click to expand...

I am sure that would make you popular at the club if you made the second report on a member that got them banned from the club


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Seems a sensible set of rules. Interesting one is the point about enforcement. Are clubs here going to have to put in place starters and marshals when they do not normally have them and are we going to have the same penalties, one breach off the course, 2 breaches out of the club. Cannot see clubs being too willing to enforce either but, to my mind, rigid enforcement of something like that is the only way that some members will observe social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

How many courses have marshalls as standard? I can only think of one in my area, maybe it is different in other parts of the country? Members police themselves and I don't see any issues normally. Even the course with a marshall only has that person on the 1st tee. Once you are away that is that.

The idea of needing marshalls to manage all of this is a red herring imo. Players have to look after the situation themselves and if anyone abuses the set up they need to be reported and the club take action separately.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many courses have marshalls as standard? I can only think of one in my area, maybe it is different in other parts of the country? Members police themselves and I don't see any issues normally. Even the course with a marshall only has that person on the 1st tee. Once you are away that is that.

The idea of needing marshalls to manage all of this is a red herring imo. Players have to look after the situation themselves and if anyone abuses the set up they need to be reported and the club take action separately.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, not many courses use marshals near me at the moment. That said, these are not normal circumstances and such measures may form part of a proposal to convince the government to allow courses to open. After all, how many supermarkets or shops had 'marshals' before this and yet there are staff at many points ensuring compliance with social distancing. Sadly, golf clubs have a number of people, sadly many amongst the older members, who cannot be relied upon to self police. If I were making a point to allow courses to open I would certainly look to included strict and monitored regulations in the initial application, maybe stricter than I deemed necessary, to give the best chance of success with a view to relaxation over time. Furthermore, on a few posts it has been mentioned that golf was in a unique position in that it has the potential to sanction members over non compliance. In the absence of marshalling, any attempt to enforce becomes a matter of 6 of one, half a dozen of the other and so less chance of action being taken.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They could ask for volunteers- I'd do it as I've bugger all else to do...

Click to expand...

Me to


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I am sure that would make you popular at the club if you made the second report on a member that got them banned from the club
		
Click to expand...

Members just have to behave themselves.
I am sure the others would have a word if the club threatened to close the course again.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly, golf clubs have a number of people, sadly many amongst the older members, who cannot be relied upon to self police.
		
Click to expand...

Ageism strikes again.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Ageism strikes again.
		
Click to expand...

Not ageism at all, would happily call out any group who were clearly ignoring social distancing. Only speaking from experience as to those that were totally disregarding all elements of social distancing on the weekend prior to the lockdown and the majority of those were over 60. I would also add that in the largest group of offenders (a roll up of 20 plus people) there were past captains and committee members.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Credit where credit is due, just had an email from the club with a very detailed set of rules that will be applied when courses re-open (subject to any necessary amendments in light of subsequent government advice). These include. 

All golf to be arranged through the tee booking system (a big change as we only use it for comps).
Only 2 balls allowed. 
10 minutes between all groups. 
One loop of 18 and 1 loop of 9 open each day so no choice of course.
Only allowed to turn up 20 minutes before tee off.
One person in each group has to check in at the pro shop before teeing off. 
Only 4 people allowed on the putting green at any time. 
Marshalling in place where possible to ensure compliance (no mention of sanctions for not complying).
Only allowed to play through in circumstances where it is safe to do so. 
Pro shop to be informed once you leave the course. 
Course only open to members. No green fees or guests and reciprocal arrangements have been suspended. 
Practice grounds only useable by 6 at a time and must advise the pro shop before using them. 
Obviously all social distancing, flag and other rules in place before lockdown apply on the course. 

Pretty solid approach from them there, shows they have been at least looking at what is being suggested/recommended and good to have these in place ready for opening.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Credit where credit is due, just had an email from the club with a very detailed set of rules that will be applied when courses re-open (subject to any necessary amendments in light of subsequent government advice). These include.

All golf to be arranged through the tee booking system (a big change as we only use it for comps).
Only 2 balls allowed.
10 minutes between all groups.
One loop of 18 and 1 loop of 9 open each day so no choice of course.
Only allowed to turn up 20 minutes before tee off.
One person in each group has to check in at the pro shop before teeing off.
Only 4 people allowed on the putting green at any time.
Marshalling in place where possible to ensure compliance (no mention of sanctions for not complying).
Only allowed to play through in circumstances where it is safe to do so.
Pro shop to be informed once you leave the course.
Course only open to members. No green fees or guests and reciprocal arrangements have been suspended.
Practice grounds only useable by 6 at a time and must advise the pro shop before using them.
Obviously all social distancing, flag and other rules in place before lockdown apply on the course.

Pretty solid approach from them there, shows they have been at least looking at what is being suggested/recommended and good to have these in place ready for opening.
		
Click to expand...

Had a very similar message from Ellesborough this morning..


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2020)

Im guessing England golf sent out a memo to clubs?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Im guessing England golf sent out a memo to clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly if others get a very similar set of regulations it would hint at an England Golf briefing memo possibly based on proposals that they have made to the government.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Im guessing England golf sent out a memo to clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't someone post one on here..?
Maybe I saw it elsewhere.
A memo basically outlining the probable terms and restrictions that will come in when we get the nod...whenever that may be.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 24, 2020)

I think we all had members who thought it was all a big laugh and didn't apply to them the last time we played but I think now that we've been through this lockdown there will be a big change in attitude. No-one will want another lockdown and the courses closed again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2020)

This is the memo

Golf in England has never before faced so many difficult challenges and in such a short space of time as it has done since restrictions were put in place to combat the threat of COVID-19.

The unprecedented, but necessary, decision to close golf courses from 23 March has had a profound effect on our game.

This was not a call we took pleasure in making – however, it remains the correct and responsible decision during a global pandemic and at a time of national emergency.

Throughout this period of disruption, however, England Golf has never shied away from facing this crisis head on by working for and on behalf of our clubs and counties.

Much of this work has, necessarily, gone on quietly behind the scenes.

Even though we took the decision to furlough the majority of our staff, a core workforce has remained to act on behalf of our stakeholders and champion golf’s cause while being respectful of the wider public health concerns.

From the outset, we have worked in partnership with the other home unions, industry partners, The R&A and collaboratively with the PGA, BIGGA and GCMA on a number of golf-related matters.

One example is the production of an ‘essential maintenance guide’ for greenkeepers in order that courses may be cared for at a level that will allow the game to return when it is safe to do so.

We have also been proactive in our dealing with government and, in particular, the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport. Topics have included:


Making our view clear to the DCMS on the issue of public access to golf course land
Lobbying government on the rateable value loophole that has prevented golf clubs potentially accessing funds

Of course, there remains a great appetite to discover the date when it may be safe for golf to return.

England Golf will continue to work in support of government and with them to move towards that day.

When golf does return, this great game of ours must be ready to do so in an organised and responsible manner.

The enthusiasm for golf’s return after an enforced hiatus is to be embraced.

However, it is important that everyone who loves the game is guided by the simple message – *Play Safe, Stay Safe.*

England Golf will soon provide golf clubs with a series of guides to help plan the final steps on the journey back to playing the game.

While we cannot yet circle a date in the diary, it is right to put in place a proper framework to allow golfers to tee it up at the appropriate time and with the necessary infrastructure already in place.

The following areas will be covered:


Golfer communications
Staff and volunteers
Ongoing business support
Facility and course management
Playing the game

It is realistic for golf clubs to expect restrictions on opening of facilities, requirements for social distancing and adaptations to the usual playing etiquette even after any easing of lockdown.

Restarting the game on this basis will be a challenge. There is a key responsibility to balance the issue of public health while at the same time ensuring the vitality of our sport.

Golf will play a prominent role in the nation’s sporting recovery - when the time is right.

By working together, we can make sure this happens with our affiliated clubs and counties at the heart of the matter.




So I expect the will send out guidelines when a date is announced but most courses including ours are looking into what guidelines we will introduce- but I suspect most will be the same


----------



## Wildboy370 (Apr 24, 2020)

This now has the look of it collapsing into chaos. If the health secretary said he never told firms like B n Q not to close and they have now opened lots of them, what will follow, Range opening, Garden centres opening, Wetherspoons opening as the owner definitely anti government. JLR and Nissan are now opening, most major building firms now opening again which means they will need the infrastucture which feeds them to open, so before we know it we will all be back at work and utter chaos mass infections. Last week Police were arresting people for sitting on a park bench alone, but now we can stand in a queue for two hours to buy plants and paint. The water has been muddied good an proper now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...arly-may-196436/amp?__twitter_impression=true

👍🤞


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

The range never shut


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			This now has the look of it collapsing into chaos. If the health secretary said he never told firms like B n Q not to close and they have now opened lots of them, what will follow, Range opening, Garden centres opening, Wetherspoons opening as the owner definitely anti government. JLR and Nissan are now opening, most major building firms now opening again which means they will need the infrastucture which feeds them to open, so before we know it we will all be back at work and utter chaos mass infections. Last week Police were arresting people for sitting on a park bench alone, but now we can stand in a queue for two hours to buy plants and paint. The water has been muddied good an proper now.
		
Click to expand...

can’t stay in lockdown forever


----------



## Lump (Apr 24, 2020)

Not quite sure why clubs are putting forward 2 balls only. Can’t understand the thinking above less possible contact. If your expected to social distance, why not 4balls. 
This is coming from someone who is not
furloughed and has adapted to social distancing at work with larger groups.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lump said:



			Not quite sure why clubs are putting forward 2 balls only. Can’t understand the thinking above less possible contact. If your expected to social distance, why not 4balls. 
This is coming from someone who is not
furloughed and has adapted to social distancing at work with larger groups.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit arbitrary. Played my last round in a 5 ball. No issue social distancing


----------



## Wildboy370 (Apr 24, 2020)

therod said:



			can’t stay in lockdown forever
		
Click to expand...

Your right we can’t, but who gave the British public, B n Q, Mc Donalds, Costa Coffee the right to say when we end it after listening to the government’s advice and the experts for nearly two months ? Some are saying the reason we still building Nightingale Hospitals os for just this reason, a mass spike which the NHS couldn’t cope with so we now have large amounts of spare empty bed capacity.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2020)

BBC seems to have missed your version.   Better give them a ring.

Empty beds in the Nightingale Hospitals is a win, not a disaster.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2020)

Hopefuly after 5th of may here on the emerald isle . Fingers crossed


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 24, 2020)

IanM said:



			BBC seems to have missed your version.   Better give them a ring.

Empty beds in the Nightingale Hospitals is a win, not a disaster.
		
Click to expand...

Well my theory is you don't build temporary hospitals at the cost of £40 million for no reason!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Well my theory is you don't build temporary hospitals at the cost of £40 million for no reason!
		
Click to expand...

They weren't built for no reason
They were built to cope with an excess of critically ill patients should the hospitals be overwhelmed 
Fortunately it looks like they wont be needed much.
Rather "waste" 40 million than have a few thousand more die because the NHS couldn't cope.


----------



## robbeh32 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Well my theory is you don't build temporary hospitals at the cost of £40 million for no reason!
		
Click to expand...

£40 Million is a drop in the ocean when this whole thing is going to cost trillions!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They weren't built for no reason
They were built to cope with an excess of critically ill patients should the hospitals be overwhelmed
Fortunately it looks like they wont be needed much.
Rather "waste" 40 million than have a few thousand more die because the NHS couldn't cope.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to further waves due to people now getting a bit bored and taking more risks.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Well my theory is you don't build temporary hospitals at the cost of £40 million for no reason!
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope it's a total waste eh?

But I agree with your view about folk need to remain sensible.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Hopefuly after 5th of may here on the emerald isle . Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

U up for guests?


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lump said:



			Not quite sure why clubs are putting forward 2 balls only. Can’t understand the thinking above less possible contact. If your expected to social distance, why not 4balls.
This is coming from someone who is not
furloughed and has adapted to social distancing at work with larger groups.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it's just a way to keep visitor numbers down. I imagine within a week or two after that, they'll go back to 4balls.


----------



## Dannyc (Apr 24, 2020)

Lockdown has done its service as the NHS has not been overwhelmed 
Maybe these new hospitals are there now that can be used for the next 12 months or so any one getting the virus to go there and try keep the normal hospitals Covid free


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 24, 2020)

Lump said:



			Not quite sure why clubs are putting forward 2 balls only. Can’t understand the thinking above less possible contact. If your expected to social distance, why not 4balls.
This is coming from someone who is not
furloughed and has adapted to social distancing at work with larger groups.
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Seems a bit arbitrary. Played my last round in a 5 ball. No issue social distancing
		
Click to expand...

I think the two ball idea is the right one. Its not that 3 or 4 balls cant social distance. Of course they can. But what about those who dont, either because they dont care or there are cases where its awkward and the tempation to flout is high. There is no point saying if everyong does it by the book then we will be fine. If its only 2 balls, it is easier, and even if people dont take enough care and dont, then its only two people involved, ie one infection, not potentially three. This thing is all about the maths. 

And not that it has to be two balls and thats that. The key thing is it gets people playing golf together again, and at the lowest risk, while other, bigger unwindings are also happening in work, travel, education, etc. If all goes well, and we are in a better place in a few months then move it out to 3 or 4 balls.


----------



## IanM (Apr 25, 2020)

Dannyc said:



			NHS has not been overwhelmed
		
Click to expand...

.....yet

That might change. Hope it won't.  Not out of the woods yet.  But lockdown had certainly helped.  

But lets hope we're out playing golf in some form soon


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 25, 2020)

therod said:



			U up for guests?
		
Click to expand...

Always


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Had an email from the club saying they've received the advice given earlier on here and so if it's 2 balls is that the end of the world. To be honest I think my first port of call will be a range or practice ground and try and find the ball and get it going somewhere near target


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had an email from the club saying they've received the advice given earlier on here and so if it's 2 balls is that the end of the world. To be honest I think my first port of call will be a range or practice ground and try and find the ball and get it going somewhere near target
		
Click to expand...


If we get back playing under strict social distancing restrictions then I highly doubt people will be able to use driving ranges or wander around practice grounds.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had an email from the club saying they've received the advice given earlier on here and so if it's 2 balls is that the end of the world. To be honest I think my first port of call will be a range or practice ground and try and find the ball and get it going somewhere near target
		
Click to expand...

If your second test comes up positive it'll be a while before you're hitting balls down at the club.

My friend had the virus a month ago and she's still feeling weak and wiped out.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why on earth not?

Using an open practice area is way safer than actually playing (which is also very safe anyway).
		
Click to expand...


There is talk of only 2 people per tee time and spacing those out to 10mins.  You cant therefore have multiple people wandering around a practice area. 
A driving range can get very busy indeed.  Ours is 20bay and is regularly rammed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

PieMan said:



			If your second test comes up positive it'll be a while before you're hitting balls down at the club.

My friend had the virus a month ago and she's still feeling weak and wiped out.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Haven't felt as wiped out since I had acute pancreatitis and ended up in ICU. Came as a bolt out of the blue. Just felt out of sorts Thursday morning but getting well like a bug (not the Covid type) and then wham. Sleeping loads and still feeling tired and week. See what the re-test tomorrow says and take it from there


----------



## GB72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Problem with driving ranges, practice grounds etc is one of control. You can limit the number of people in any one place at a time with tee booking for the course but if you are just pitching up to practice there is no obvious control over the number of people milling around


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 25, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Problem with driving ranges, practice grounds etc is one of control. You can limit the number of people in any one place at a time with tee booking for the course but if you are just pitching up to practice there is no obvious control over the number of people milling around
		
Click to expand...


I agree that a handful of people wouldn't be a problem but GB72 here explains why it probably wont be allowed. 

I'm in


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is it still 14 days isolation on arrival?
		
Click to expand...

Unless u arrive with jeep and caravan they doing what they like ..


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 25, 2020)

Re social distancing, any of you tried shopping in a supermarket recently? You queue outside dutifully, maintaining social distance of 6ft. 
Once your in, it's every man, woman, and child for themselves. They climb all over you to get the last packet of pasta. I have not had one person in a supermarket complain of me (or anyone else) being too close. To think that a two ball on an open golf course couldn't maintain government guidelines is ridiculous. I'm just shaking my head in disbelief most of the time. Then you turn on the news.........and 20,000 have perished. Kind of brings it all back into perspective.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I totally agree. Haven't felt as wiped out since I had acute pancreatitis and ended up in ICU. Came as a bolt out of the blue. Just felt out of sorts Thursday morning but getting well like a bug (not the Covid type) and then wham. Sleeping loads and still feeling tired and week. See what the re-test tomorrow says and take it from there
		
Click to expand...

Keep well  hydrated.Have you got any covid symptoms Homer? 

My tart hasn't been too well the last few weeks, she works in radiology dept but got tested on thursday and she's negative thankfully.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

As soon as the ban is lifted I'll be out and playing, just a me though, might play 2 balls aswell.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not ageism at all, would happily call out any group who were clearly ignoring social distancing. Only speaking from experience as to those that were totally disregarding all elements of social distancing on the weekend prior to the lockdown and the majority of those were over 60. I would also add that in the largest group of offenders (a roll up of 20 plus people) there were past captains and committee members.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is. Would this not have been better - "Sadly, golf clubs have a number of people, sadly many amongst the older members, who cannot be relied upon to self police." The bit with strikethrough was not necessary.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 26, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I think it is. Would this not have been better - "Sadly, golf clubs have a number of people, sadly many amongst the older members, who cannot be relied upon to self police." The bit with strikethrough was not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Not if what he's witnessed ( as referenced in his next response) was a predominantly older group imo


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 26, 2020)

Boris back to work Monday?
Just hope he has some good news for us.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I think it is. Would this not have been better - "Sadly, golf clubs have a number of people, sadly many amongst the older members, who cannot be relied upon to self police." The bit with strikethrough was not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was in 2 counts, firstly because 80% of those I saw were in this age group. As such I actually think I toned it down from the reality of what I saw. Secondly, these are the higher risk age groups who should be showing more care, not less. I have nothing against anyone in any age group, I am nearly 50 myself so not exactly a kid, and I merely am telling it how it is. Really cannot understand how a statement of fact is in any way prejudiced. The only reason the line you crossed through is not relevant would be if the members in question were not predominantly of an older age, they were, or if age was not a relevant factor, it was bearing in mind the advise about higher risk age groups. Please do not accuse me of a prejudice that does not exist.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pendodave (Apr 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yes it was in 2 counts, firstly because 80% of those I saw were in this age group. As such I actually think I toned it down from the reality of what I saw. Secondly, these are the higher risk age groups who should be showing more care, not less. I have nothing against anyone in any age group, I am nearly 50 myself so not exactly a kid, and I merely am telling it how it is. Really cannot understand how a statement of fact is in any way prejudiced. The only reason the line you crossed through is not relevant would be if the members in question were not predominantly of an older age, they were, or if age was not a relevant factor, it was bearing in mind the advise about higher risk age groups. Please do not accuse me of a prejudice that does not exist.
		
Click to expand...

This was exactly my experience on the same weekend (minus the committee members). It will be interesting to see (not just on the golf course) how the behaviour of this demographic changes as the lockdown gradually eases. After all, unless there's some dramatic change over the next few weeks, It will still be with us.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 26, 2020)

Hopefully in a few weeks


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably get the all clear to play the day after my furlough ends.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2020)

Went for a walk on our track yesterday.  It’s dry...pictures a bit blurry as I’m rubbish with my phone as can’t focus close...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 26, 2020)

pendodave said:



			This was exactly my experience on the same weekend (minus the committee members). It will be interesting to see (not just on the golf course) how the behaviour of this demographic changes as the lockdown gradually eases. After all, unless there's some dramatic change over the next few weeks, It will still be with us.
		
Click to expand...

Strange as the problem on that final Sunday at our club was the group of 30 & 40 somethings who have a regular roll-up and  made it quite clear that they had no intention of complying with the guidelines. 

Apparently, according to their "spokesman" coronavirus doesn't affect their age group and is only a problem for older people!

As and when there's a relaxation of the recommendations I don't think that you will need to worry unduly about the actions of older members as, when possible,  they will choose to play during the week.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 26, 2020)

Received an email from Gleneagles on Friday advising that they hope the courses will we-open on the 15th May and the members online booking has been re-opened to allow us to book times should they have the go ahead, fingers crossed as I have booked more than just a few rounds hoping it's all go.


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2020)

My course is looking lush, we have our head Greenkeeper uploading videos for some educational therapy also 👍👏🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️


----------



## Jokki (Apr 26, 2020)

I hope it wiil through 5 days!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2020)

We need rain.  Weather forecast suggests we'll get it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Keep well  hydrated.Have you got any covid symptoms Homer?

My tart hasn't been too well the last few weeks, she works in radiology dept but got tested on thursday and she's negative thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

Had a fever that came on suddenly (apparently a classic symptom), bit of a dry cough and short of breath without struggling to breathe. Had my test Friday, got a call yesterday which was inconclusive and back to Ascot this morning for a re-test. Apparently when I got there at 11.00 I was about the eighth re-test so not sure if it was a bad tester, the test isn't that good or what. 

Had to wait for my slot so nipped to the club. Gates locked but practice ground mown and looking good and got out of the car and looked down the first and looking mint. Hoping with Boris back tomorrow we're not be long before he says we can play and hoping my test result tomorrow is negative so I don't miss the boat


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Went for a walk on our track yesterday.  It’s dry...pictures a bit blurry as I’m rubbish with my phone as can’t focus close...
	View attachment 30241

Click to expand...

That is the view I always had of that hole, out of the trees on the right. Assume it is the 8th. Did have a two there once.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2020)

richart said:



			That is the view I always had of that hole, out of the trees on the right. Assume it is the 8th. Did have a two there once.
		
Click to expand...

guess it’s Farnham ? We were due to play this year weren’t we ?


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			guess it’s Farnham ? We were due to play this year weren’t we ?
		
Click to expand...

We were. Have you not played Farnham ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a fever that came on suddenly (apparently a classic symptom), *bit of a dry cough *and short of breath without struggling to breathe. Had my test Friday, got a call yesterday which was inconclusive and back to Ascot this morning for a re-test. Apparently when I got there at 11.00 I was about the eighth re-test so not sure if it was a bad tester, the test isn't that good or what.

Had to wait for my slot so nipped to the club. Gates locked but practice ground mown and looking good and got out of the car and looked down the first and looking mint. Hoping with Boris back tomorrow we're not be long before he says we can play and hoping my test result tomorrow is negative so I don't miss the boat
		
Click to expand...

Ah right you missed those symptoms off your other post, weird you never had it but today you did have it...🤷‍♂️🙄🤥🤥

Here’s the post for reference....

Bugger

Turns out my "wobble" on Thursday may be more. Got sent home. Hit me like a freight train when I got in. Sick, upset stomach, and then fought a fever for next 24 hours. Managed to get a test, ironically at Ascot racecourse. Just had a phone call and "inconclusive" so got to go and be retested tomorrow. Been taking paracetamol regularly and fever has reduced *but not got dry cough* and test tight when I do but hoping that's the strain of throwing up. Blood sugars through the roof too.

Part of me naturally hopes this isn't the virus but it then begs the question what would come on so quickly. One of the main symptoms seems to be sudden onset. Hopefully the test tomorrow will confirm one way or another Been sleeping on and off since Thursday afternoon but thinking may be dehydrated which accounts for the spike in bloods. Any which way not feeling tickety boo but managed to get up and eat a little


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			guess it’s Farnham ? We were due to play this year weren’t we ?
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Farnham, SiLH hosted a few of us one HFH.
It’s a course of two halves; part heathland part parkland.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a fever that came on suddenly (apparently a classic symptom), bit of a dry cough and short of breath without struggling to breathe. Had my test Friday, got a call yesterday which was inconclusive and back to Ascot this morning for a re-test. Apparently when I got there at 11.00 I was about the eighth re-test so not sure if it was a bad tester, the test isn't that good or what. 

Had to wait for my slot so nipped to the club. Gates locked but practice ground mown and looking good and got out of the car and looked down the first and looking mint. Hoping with Boris back tomorrow we're not be long before he says we can play and hoping my test result tomorrow is negative so I don't miss the boat
		
Click to expand...

Martin , given the symptoms you've described and the fact you had gone to a second Coronavirus test do you really think it was wise to leave that test centre?
I ask as we have just had a Zoom call with a very good friend from up North who is a palliative care nurse normally but now helps covid  patients coming out of hospital, who whilst watching the news recognised a name mentioned on a report from the local hospital as one of her future patients to only find out the next day he took a turn for the worst and alas passed away at just 53 .
As other thread is now closed for the moment, if you work in a hospital as does Martin there is a test that gives results in 4 hours .
Speedy recovery Martin .


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice to see Farnham.  Haven't played there in ages.  My wife is an Elstead girl and her  mum is still in the village.

Back on theme, there is an email doing the rounds on  Welsh golf FB page down here saying there will be an announcement on 7th to say courses can open mid May with restrictions.  The email was to give clubs time to prepare.

....some saying it's a spoof....others saying it's kosher!   

I don't know.


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2020)

....and I've just checked my work calendar for tomorrow.... got a call with someone at DCMS.  I might ask a few pointed questions that are nothing to do with my Programme


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2020)

richart said:



			That is the view I always had of that hole, out of the trees on the right. Assume it is the 8th. Did have a two there once.
		
Click to expand...

Yup the eight with the rebuilt bunker Which makes it a lot harder to reach the green with your drive as the ground takes the ball into the bunker unless you are lucky....👍. Don’t think I have ever driven it...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 27, 2020)

Hopefully sometime this summer or it won’t be at all this year as I pack up for winter bar the range. 
I’ve took a year off and was supposed re-join this year. Though that may not be worth my time and will nomad it for another year.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			Re social distancing, any of you tried shopping in a supermarket recently? You queue outside dutifully, maintaining social distance of 6ft.
Once your in, it's every man, woman, and child for themselves. They climb all over you to get the last packet of pasta. I have not had one person in a supermarket complain of me (or anyone else) being too close. To think that a two ball on an open golf course couldn't maintain government guidelines is ridiculous. I'm just shaking my head in disbelief most of the time. Then you turn on the news.........and 20,000 have perished. Kind of brings it all back into perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Come too close to me in a shop you're getting told. You won't be the first or the last I bet.

As you say 20k plus have lost their lives and that doesn't include nursing home numbers. It's a sobering reminder that golf simply isn't important.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Martin , given the symptoms you've described and the fact you had gone to a second Coronavirus test do you really think it was wise to leave that test centre?
I ask as we have just had a Zoom call with a very good friend from up North who is a palliative care nurse normally but now helps covid  patients coming out of hospital, who whilst watching the news recognised a name mentioned on a report from the local hospital as one of her future patients to only find out the next day he took a turn for the worst and alas passed away at just 53 .
As other thread is now closed for the moment, if you work in a hospital as does Martin there is a test that gives results in 4 hours .
Speedy recovery Martin .
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like utter lunacy to me, especially when you work in that profession. Very irresponsible decision.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I enjoyed Farnham, SiLH hosted a few of us one HFH.
It’s a course of two halves; part heathland part parkland.
		
Click to expand...

..and IIRC you birdied this hole and the next two 👍 on your way to gross level?


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2020)

Normal service has been resumed 😜


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			guess it’s Farnham ? We were due to play this year weren’t we ?
		
Click to expand...

All forummers 😍 always welcome if in the area...just give me a shout.👍


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			As you say 20k plus have lost their lives and that doesn't include nursing home numbers. It's a sobering reminder that golf simply isn't important.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, nothing is important compared to that but there's no harm in talking about golf on here.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Golf is REALLY important to millions.
It's what takes up the majority of free time for many, it's their lifestyle,  social life and sometimes their whole career.

At the moment, under the temporary circumstances, PLAYING golf is not vital, but it's still an important thing to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand what you're saying, but equally Jacko is spot-on that playing golf is not vital at the moment given the bigger picture.

Will be interesting to know how many golf courses at the moment are being used by individuals/families as a safe place for their daily exercise and walking; so your initial point about golf being really important to millions is still valid!

Personally I'm really missing playing, but I would rather restrictions were eased later rather than too soon.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			My course is looking lush, we have our head Greenkeeper uploading videos for some educational therapy also 👍👏🏌🏿‍♂️⛳️






View attachment 30242

Click to expand...

Oooo lovely. I'll bet off camera he says something like....it'll be like this all the time if you hackers gave it up as bad job........LOL we're the pain in every greenkeepers side (golfers LOL)


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

Our green keepers are missing the golfers. Without a purpose to doing all the work, it's a pointless task, and no one to appreciate it.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2020)

Golf clubs in Wales to re-open in Mid-May if lockdown ends on 7th May.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..and IIRC you birdied this hole and the next two 👍 on your way to gross level?
		
Click to expand...

I may well have birdied that hole,  but was a way off shooting level.
Enjoyed it though 👍


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Golf clubs in Wales to re-open in Mid-May if lockdown ends on 7th May.
		
Click to expand...

Cant remember if I posted about this elsewhere last night.... An email was circulating on FB last night, allegedly from Whitchurch GC (Cardiff) saying that Wales Golf has sent a circular round it's clubs so they have the necessary time to prepare for opening.  Several folk said this was a wind-up, but not confirmed either way, nothing has come from my own club yet.  No sure why Wales would be different to England re this.

Although some other media sources have picked this up  - _Only social golf will be allowed, and in no more than two-balls. Bookings will need to be made online and at least a 10-minute gap will be required between tee times. It is likely that clubhouses will remain closed, apart from the use of bathroom facilities. _


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Our green keepers are missing the golfers. Without a purpose to doing all the work, it's a pointless task, and no one to appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

I think ours are probably OK with us not being about  It means the new turf that they laid around the three new bunkers and the five they completely rebuilt plus the turfing of where they removed two completely, over winter will have plenty of time to knit...also it looks like they are taking the opportunity to do a good dose of tining and dressing of the greens in our absence - knowing we are not around to moan...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I may well have birdied that hole,  but was a way off shooting level.
Enjoyed it though 👍
		
Click to expand...

Well...I recall that you did birdie three in a row round the turn... Or it may have been 7, 8 and 10.  In any case - it was great having you...


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			Cant remember if I posted about this elsewhere last night.... An email was circulating on FB last night, allegedly from Whitchurch GC (Cardiff) saying that Wales Golf has sent a circular round it's clubs so they have the necessary time to prepare for opening.  Several folk said this was a wind-up, but not confirmed either way, nothing has come from my own club yet.  No sure why Wales would be different to England re this.

Although some other media sources have picked this up  - _Only social golf will be allowed, and in no more than two-balls. Bookings will need to be made online and at least a 10-minute gap will be required between tee times. It is likely that clubhouses will remain closed, apart from the use of bathroom facilities. _

Click to expand...

From Golf Business Online:

The golf industry in Wales has been given an advanced notification that courses can reopen from mid May provided certain rules are followed, if there is a relaxation of the lockdown on May 7.


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2020)

Wales Golf have just issued a statement saying they "did not issue and instructions to clubs" .........so it was _a spoof that grew legs!_

As you were, stand easy!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think ours are probably OK with us not being about  It means the new turf that they laid around the three new bunkers and the five they completely rebuilt plus the turfing of where they removed two completely, over winter will have plenty of time to knit...also it looks like they are taking the opportunity to do a good dose of tining and dressing of the greens in our absence - knowing we are not around to moan...
		
Click to expand...

Ours have been following the guidelines laid down by BIGGA etc. Only essential maintenance such as cutting grass, finishing existing ongoing work, and no new projects or work. Tining, dressing, etc, wasn't on the list of acceptable things to do, as far as I can tell, which is a shame. The Grove have been doing it though, so I guess it depends on interpretation. May be Backwoodsman can advise?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ours have been following the guidelines laid down by BIGGA etc. Only essential maintenance such as cutting grass, finishing existing ongoing work, and no new projects or work. Tining, dressing, etc, wasn't on the list of acceptable things to do, as far as I can tell, which is a shame. The Grove have been doing it though, so I guess it depends on interpretation. May be Backwoodsman can advise?
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear - all of the bunker work was finished before the lockdown.  And I'm thinking that, at this time of year, a fine tining and a light top dressing may perhaps be considered essential maintenance for greens...dunno.  But if the two guys still working have the time then why not...?  Rest of the course looks tidy and - as mentioned - we haven't had much rain in the area since the lockdown started and so grass growth may not have been great.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 27, 2020)

The shambles that is Scottish Golf saying when courses open back up it'll be singles only or same household only.

Look forward to trying to get a tee time if that happens, BRS will crash daily.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			The shambles that is Scottish Golf saying when courses open back up it'll be singles only or same household only.

Look forward to trying to get a tee time if that happens, BRS will crash daily.
		
Click to expand...

Have they announced that?

Can’t see it working here. 

Might work in Jersey where 150 are playing a day.


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have they announced that?

Can’t see it working here.

Might work in Jersey where 150 are playing a day.
		
Click to expand...

In an update explaining various decisions they have made, they state 'It is highly likely that any return will be in phases, with single golfers or household groups in the first instance to ensure that the golf industry continues to adhere to government guidelines'.

I agree, it wouldn't work in most clubs.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

Indeed
The government guidelines say that we must socially distance, keeping 2 metres apart.
How can you follow that guideline if you're on your own.....


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 27, 2020)

I can only reiterate my comments earlier in this thread. Supermarkets! Orderly queuing as you enter. Complete shambles once you're in. As if a two ball golfing pair couldn't conduct themselves.......it really beggars belief. Bloomin' snowflake society. I honestly think that the population will effectively take the law into their own hands, (they're doing it now), and force the government to relax the Lockdown. I am all for social distancing in this crisis, but I do think we have gone too far with some of it. I think it was the former Chairman of Redrow Building that said today on the radio, that Britain HAS to get back to work quickly........safely.


----------



## peld (Apr 27, 2020)

As I said in another post, if B&Q can be deemed essential enough to open then so can a golf course.


----------



## IainP (Apr 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just to be clear - all of the bunker work was finished before the lockdown.  And I'm thinking that, at this time of year, a fine tining and a light top dressing may perhaps be considered essential maintenance for greens...dunno.  But if the two guys still working have the time then why not...?  Rest of the course looks tidy and - as mentioned - we haven't had much rain in the area since the lockdown started and so grass growth may not have been great.
		
Click to expand...

I like to think the authorities are checking the weather forecasts and allowing some rain to fall before allowing re-opening 🙂


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I can only reiterate my comments earlier in this thread. Supermarkets! Orderly queuing as you enter. Complete shambles once you're in. As if a two ball golfing pair couldn't conduct themselves.......it really beggars belief. Bloomin' snowflake society. I honestly think that the population will effectively take the law into their own hands, (they're doing it now), and force the government to relax the Lockdown. I am all for social distancing in this crisis, but I do think we have gone too far with some of it. I think it was the former Chairman of Redrow Building that said today on the radio, that Britain HAS to get back to work quickly........safely.
		
Click to expand...


lol, you sound like a 6 year old whos had his bat and ball taken away! maybe you are I guess


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2020)

I can go without golf to save lives and slow spread of virus.  But, if it’s safe to go to B&Q for garden sundries, golf and fishing are surely ok too.

Maybe all sports get the same treatment.   Except cycling....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

Fishing. Not a sport. Torturing animals for pleasure should be banned, along with bear baiting, cock fighting, hare coursing, bull fighting, etc. Can't see a difference. At some point in the future, this will be seen as barbaric.
People say they don't feel anything. Really? They seem to struggle against it, and thrash about quite alot. No sign of them enjoying the sport to me.


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2020)

Regardless...the point was about it being banned as unsafe.  The cruelty aspect or other wise is a different discussion, but you know that.

Ironically, ”trolling” is also a fishing term!  But you might not have known that


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			When you refer to the snowflake society, are you referring to the snowflakes who are whingeing about staying at home for just a few weeks with tv and Internet, whilst still allowed to go out and exercise, plus go shopping?
		
Click to expand...

No I am not. I am referring to the decision makers, who have not got their ears to the ground. Either way, it doesn't matter, as I don't think we will see a return to (a new) normality until a successful vaccine is found.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			lol, you sound like a 6 year old whos had his bat and ball taken away! maybe you are I guess
		
Click to expand...

What a pathetic comment! Is that the best you can do regarding a serious subject? My 6 year old grandson would be disgusted.
I take the whole Covid-19 crisis very seriously, and, having re-read my post, I fail to see where I am giving the impression that my bat and ball have been taken away.
I can assure you that there are many who agree with me in the circles I mix with in a socially distancing manner.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2020)

IainP said:



			I like to think the authorities are checking the weather forecasts and allowing some rain to fall before allowing re-opening 🙂
		
Click to expand...

you are right, been fantstic here for the last month without a drop of rain. from Wed on looks like rain across the whole country.... i predict it will be pissing it down when we the restrictions are lifted


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			No I am not. I am referring to the decision makers, who have not got their ears to the ground. Either way, it doesn't matter, as I don't think we will see a return to (a new) normality until a successful vaccine is found.
		
Click to expand...

Although in their defence they did during Brexit (ears to ground) big style. I think they are scared and are following the scientific advice they are receiving, because, well because they just have never been in this position before and just don't want to mess things up. 
PS those clowns from the red group should S.T ......well shut up and just back the government.


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2020)

Got a couple of outings scheduled for June... .I have a sneaky feeling they will happen.  But I can see me driving up in the morning and cancelling the hotel!


----------



## timd77 (Apr 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Although in their defence they did during Brexit (ears to ground) big style. I think they are scared and are following the scientific advice they are receiving, because, well because they just have never been in this position before and just don't want to mess things up.
*PS those clowns from the red group should S.T ......well shut up and just back the government*.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, just let the government crack on with costing people’s lives by not ordering sufficient PPE. Bloody lefties.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Although in their defence they did during Brexit (ears to ground) big style. I think they are scared and are following the scientific advice they are receiving, because, well because they just have never been in this position before and just don't want to mess things up.
PS those clowns from the red group should S.T ......well shut up and just back the government.
		
Click to expand...

The Reds should keep questioning, challenging and holding the govt to account.
That is their job!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			What a pathetic comment! Is that the best you can do regarding a serious subject? My 6 year old grandson would be disgusted.
I take the whole Covid-19 crisis very seriously, and, having re-read my post, I fail to see where I am giving the impression that my bat and ball have been taken away.
I can assure you that there are many who agree with me in the circles I mix with in a socially distancing manner.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares who agrees with you - at present the government and health advisors don't so stop girning and moaning.

It's getting tiresome, you'll be allowed to golf when it's deemed same to do so. If that's next week, next month or next year then that is what it is.


----------



## hovis (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Fishing. Not a sport. Torturing animals for pleasure should be banned, along with bear baiting, cock fighting, hare coursing, bull fighting, etc. Can't see a difference. At some point in the future, this will be seen as barbaric.
People say they don't feel anything. Really? They seem to struggle against it, and thrash about quite alot. No sign of them enjoying the sport to me.
		
Click to expand...

what a stupid statement.  how can you compare fishing to bear baiting and cock fighting? if you can't see the difference then you are crackers. when you hook a fish you hook the fleshy part of the mouth that has no blood supply.  a 30lb carp is worth around 15k.  Once the fish is the net it gets placed on a padded mat where the hook is removed and treated with antiseptic.  whilst the fish is out the water the fish is also treated for sores and other skin ailments before being returned "alive".  surely the fact the fish is still alive means it can't be the same and thrusting a sword into a bulls head and killing it.  

not exactly barbaric is it?  but it does sound better to support your argument.  but hey, sit back and enjoy your steak that was zapped in the head with 50,000 volts so you can eat it


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 28, 2020)

Our club owner, based on conversations he's had with other clubs locally, believes that there may be some opening of courses sometime in May but any golf will be played under strict restrictions and distancing.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Fishing. Not a sport. Torturing animals for pleasure should be banned, along with bear baiting, cock fighting, hare coursing, bull fighting, etc. Can't see a difference. At some point in the future, this will be seen as barbaric.
People say they don't feel anything. Really? They seem to struggle against it, and thrash about quite alot. No sign of them enjoying the sport to me.
		
Click to expand...

Fishing is legal in the UK.  Bear baiting, cock fighting and last time I looked bull fighting isn't.

Fishing and hunting are probably the oldest sports.  My butcher goes shooting deer regular and then a couple of weeks later venison is on the menu in his shop (it needs to hang).
I much more prefer to eat a wild salmon someone has caught than those farmed.  

Apologies to those that are vegetarian or vegan but I was brought up on neck end, beef stew and fish and chips.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2020)

hovis said:



			what a stupid statement.  how can you compare fishing to bear baiting and cock fighting? if you can't see the difference then you are crackers. when you hook a fish you hook the fleshy part of the mouth that has no blood supply.  a 30lb carp is worth around 15k.  Once the fish is the net it gets placed on a padded mat where the hook is removed and treated with antiseptic.  whilst the fish is out the water the fish is also treated for sores and other skin ailments before being returned "alive".  surely the fact the fish is still alive means it can't be the same and thrusting a sword into a bulls head and killing it.

not exactly barbaric is it?  but it does sound better to support your argument.  but hey, sit back and enjoy your steak that was zapped in the head with 50,000 volts so you can eat it
		
Click to expand...

And when the hook comes out if the fishes eye is that not torture?

When I was younger I used to do a bit of sea fishing. Used to get quite a few mackerel where they attacked the feathers with such verocity that the hooks came out of the eye, through the lips which were ripped getting reeled in.

I think Murph has a point to an extent.


----------



## hovis (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And when the hook comes out if the fishes eye is that not torture?

When I was younger I used to do a bit of sea fishing. Used to get quite a few mackerel where they attacked the feathers with such verocity that the hooks came out of the eye, through the lips which were ripped getting reeled in.

I think Murph has a point to an extent.
		
Click to expand...

no, your just crap at fishing if you're catching them by the eye. 😂
it's forbidden to use multiple hooks in fresh water anyway (because it's cruel)


----------



## Diamond (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And when the hook comes out if the fishes eye is that not torture?

When I was younger I used to do a bit of sea fishing. Used to get quite a few mackerel where they attacked the feathers with such verocity that the hooks came out of the eye, through the lips which were ripped getting reeled in.

I think Murph has a point to an extent.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you aren't a lover of Rick Stein then


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I take it you aren't a lover of Rick Stein then 

Click to expand...

I'm not a great lover of fish in general never mind a cookery program!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm no animal lover but whether it hurts the fish or not, surely the idea of being snagged on a hook and dragged out of your home isn't appealing to anyone?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Fishing. Not a sport. Torturing animals for pleasure should be banned, along with bear baiting, cock fighting, hare coursing, bull fighting, etc. Can't see a difference. At some point in the future, this will be seen as barbaric.
People say they don't feel anything. Really? They seem to struggle against it, and thrash about quite alot. No sign of them enjoying the sport to me.
		
Click to expand...

If you had a hook in your lip would you pull & fight against it,or go with it to ease the pain?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And when the hook comes out if the fishes eye is that not torture?

When I was younger I used to do a bit of sea fishing. Used to get quite a few mackerel where they attacked the feathers with such verocity that the hooks came out of the eye, through the lips which were ripped getting reeled in.

I think Murph has a point to an extent.
		
Click to expand...

did you not eat them?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			did you not eat them?
		
Click to expand...

No usually threw them back. A few guys keep them and eat them, some use them for bait for the conga eels. I was a hobby fisherman, killed a few hours with a couple of tins.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm no animal lover but whether it hurts the fish or not, surely the idea of being snagged on a hook and dragged out of your home isn't appealing to anyone?
		
Click to expand...

would you eat fish or meat?

at least you have a chance of escape, rather than suffocate in a net.

i do the odd bit of sea fishing but everything i catch we east same as with shooting


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No usually threw them back. A few guys keep them and eat them, some use them for bait for the conga eels. I was a hobby fisherman, killed a few hours with a couple of tins.
		
Click to expand...


i only do it to eat what we catch TBH, nothing like fresh caught Mackerel on the BBQ washed down with a few chilled Whites


----------



## LoneRanger (Apr 28, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Our club owner, based on conversations he's had with other clubs locally, believes that there may be some opening of courses sometime in May but any golf will be played under strict restrictions and distancing.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where these people are getting their info from but anyway let’s hope so


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 28, 2020)

LoneRanger said:



			Not sure where these people are getting their info from but anyway let’s hope so
		
Click to expand...

They are not getting the info from the correct source, they are just guessing like we all are.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They are not getting the info from the correct source, they are just guessing like we all are.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree that there is just a lot of guesswork going on. Unless Golf England etc are having discussions with the government and are briefing clubs on what procedures they may need in place then everything is pure guess work at this stage.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Have to agree that there is just a lot of guesswork going on. Unless Golf England etc are having discussions with the government and are briefing clubs on what procedures they may need in place then everything is pure guess work at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

They are and we had an email from them yesterday setting out the broad framework of what clubs should be doing now in preparation "play safe , stay safe "


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not a great lover of fish in general never mind a cookery program!
		
Click to expand...

😟😢


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 28, 2020)

hovis said:



			what a stupid statement.  how can you compare fishing to bear baiting and cock fighting? if you can't see the difference then you are crackers. when you hook a fish you hook the fleshy part of the mouth that has no blood supply.  a 30lb carp is worth around 15k.  Once the fish is the net it gets placed on a padded mat where the hook is removed and treated with antiseptic.  whilst the fish is out the water the fish is also treated for sores and other skin ailments before being returned "alive".  surely the fact the fish is still alive means it can't be the same and thrusting a sword into a bulls head and killing it. 

not exactly barbaric is it?  but it does sound better to support your argument.  but hey, sit back and enjoy your steak that was zapped in the head with 50,000 volts so you can eat it
		
Click to expand...

If you can't see a difference between providing food, and a pastime, then the above also reads as pretty stupid. It does to me anyway.

The only reason fishing is never looking like getting banned is it is a vote lower. Too many people do it (unlike fox hunting).

As for suddenly providing A1 medical care for the fish, no, not buying it. 

If I hunt you with a tazer, and patch you up so I can do it again beneficial to you? No.

But back to the thread. Where did mid May come from for a restart?


----------



## hovis (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			If you can't see a difference between providing food, and a pastime, then the above also reads as pretty stupid. It does to me anyway.

The only reason fishing is never looking like getting banned is it is a vote lower. Too many people do it (unlike fox hunting).

As for suddenly providing A1 medical care for the fish, no, not buying it. 

If I hunt you with a tazer, and patch you up so I can do it again beneficial to you? No.

But back to the thread. Where did mid May come from for a restart?
		
Click to expand...

believe it or not.  this happens on every capture.  or it should if you're responsible


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			If you can't see a difference between providing food, and a pastime, then the above also reads as pretty stupid. It does to me anyway.

The only reason fishing is never looking like getting banned is it is a vote lower. Too many people do it (unlike fox hunting).

As for suddenly providing A1 medical care for the fish, no, not buying it.

If I hunt you with a tazer, and patch you up so I can do it again beneficial to you? No.

But back to the thread. Where did mid May come from for a restart?
		
Click to expand...

I think that May comes from a lot of wishful thinking. Most golfers, unsurprisingly, think that golf is safe and that golf should be an exception and should be allowed. I suspect that many believed that golf would be allowed to continue at the end of the first lock down period and when that did not happen, the assumption was that of course it would be permitted at the end of this one. I am not sure which way I would go on this. I fully appreciate that the risk of playing golf if rules are followed is lower than many other activities but, in reality, I think that it is a perception issue and I do not think that golf will be allowed until it can be permitted as part of a wider relaxation of sport.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255150093566533634


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2020)

...crikey...I only mentioned fishing as surely a bloke sat on his own by a lake doing ANYTHING has to be less of a health risk than as line at B&Q!  I didn't expect an animal rights riot!  
Looks like we need to get playing asap, before we all lose it!


----------



## LoneRanger (Apr 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I think that May comes from a lot of wishful thinking. Most golfers, unsurprisingly, think that golf is safe and that golf should be an exception and should be allowed. I suspect that many believed that golf would be allowed to continue at the end of the first lock down period and when that did not happen, the assumption was that of course it would be permitted at the end of this one. I am not sure which way I would go on this. I fully appreciate that the risk of playing golf if rules are followed is lower than many other activities but, in reality, I think that it is a perception issue and I do not think that golf will be allowed until it can be permitted as part of a wider relaxation of sport.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think this is probably right. You could make an argument for bowls, singles tennis etc, all will be expecting some preferential treatment and I suspect none will get it


----------



## Diamond (Apr 28, 2020)

IanM said:



			...crikey...I only mentioned fishing as surely a bloke sat on his own by a lake doing ANYTHING has to be less of a health risk than as line at B&Q!  I didn't expect an animal rights riot! 
Looks like we need to get playing asap, before we all lose it! 

Click to expand...

This is unbelievable I haven’t laughed so much in days.  

There is a story I have of a friend who bought live lobsters to cook, the legs and pincers were tied up and he cut them and threw it into the pan. He then spent 5 minutes fighting a lobster in his kitchen...he only just came out on top!  He hasn’t had lobster since. 😂😂😂

I personally love mussels with a bit of crusty bread, could eat a bucket of them.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 28, 2020)

LoneRanger said:



			Sadly I think this is probably right. You could make an argument for bowls, singles tennis etc, all will be expecting some preferential treatment and I suspect none will get it
		
Click to expand...

Bowls is all about the social side.  I can’t see many people turning up to play on their own to Just practice.


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2020)

In bowls everyone throws the jack, in tennis the ball is shared , in golf you use your own stuff... sort out flags and rakes, job done. 

Just cos parts of Government are talking about golf, doesn't mean much will happen.  There's umpteen layers of Civil Servants working out anything.... I am really hope to play in June. Any earlier a bonus.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2020)

IanM said:



			In bowls everyone throws the jack, in tennis the ball is shared , in golf you use your own stuff... sort out flags and rakes, job done.

Just cos parts of Government are talking about golf, doesn't mean much will happen.  There's umpteen layers of Civil Servants working out anything.... I am really hope to play in June. Any earlier a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing that a number of other sports are putting together plans and rule changes to show that they are safe in the current environment. Bowls, sanitiser on the jack between ends etc. Part of me feels that golf's image is going to be a problem and that golf will not be allowed to be an exception if it does not form part of a package of permitted sports after all, this is not a public outcry, it is only golfers who want golf permitted and I suspect there are thousands of others playing dozens of different sports who are all making the same case, meanwhile, the government focus in this area will be getting football going.


----------



## IainP (Apr 28, 2020)

IanM said:



			...crikey...I only mentioned fishing as surely a bloke sat on his own by a lake doing ANYTHING has to be less of a health risk than as line at B&Q!  I didn't expect an animal rights riot! 
Looks like we need to get playing asap, before we all lose it! 

Click to expand...

👍
On a lot of waters it is the fishing closed season until mid-June otherwise I suspect they'd be more noise to allow it.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You'll be surprised and it also depends on the club.
		
Click to expand...

If a club is relying on profits from the bar to pay the greenkeepers then it needs a new business plan.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 28, 2020)

Some hopeful news in The Scotsman today.  https://www.scotsman.com/sport/golf/golfs-return-start-single-golfers-or-household-groups-2551265


----------



## rosecott (Apr 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			If you can't see a difference between providing food, and a pastime, then the above also reads as pretty stupid. It does to me anyway.

The only reason fishing is never looking like getting banned is it is a vote lower. Too many people do it (unlike fox hunting).

As for suddenly providing A1 medical care for the fish, no, not buying it.

If I hunt you with a tazer, and patch you up so I can do it again beneficial to you? No.

But back to the thread. Where did mid May come from for a restart?
		
Click to expand...

As posted on another thread - could have been any thread:

From Golf Business Online:

The golf industry in Wales has been given an advanced notification that courses can reopen from mid May provided certain rules are followed, if there is a relaxation of the lockdown on May 7.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

rosecott said:



			As posted on another thread - could have been any thread:

From Golf Business Online:

The golf industry in Wales has been given an advanced notification that courses can reopen from mid May provided certain rules are followed, if there is a relaxation of the lockdown on May 7.
		
Click to expand...

All based on a Daily Mail article and being treated as gospel by every golf publication

The article doesn’t state who has given the guidance, or even who to, and according to the chief executive of Wales Golf, Richard Dixon, nothing has been agreed so far.

“Nothing has either been agreed or announced regarding a date golf can re-start in Wales or the protocols which will need to be strictly adhered to once it does,” he said in a statement.

“Wales Golf’s position remains consistent with when the current restrictions were put in place in that it is fully supportive of the current government directives / advice. We will continue to work closely with the R&A, other GB&I golf bodies and relevant government departments in developing and agreeing the necessary protocols to help ensure that golf is as ready as it can be to re-start when it is deemed safe to do so by the appropriate authorities.”


somewhere between clickbait and fake news as per a lot of similar articles lately


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2020)

https://www.thegolfbusiness.co.uk/2...m_campaign=golf-can-and-should-return-quickly

https://www.thegolfbusiness.co.uk/2...ence-on-whether-golf-courses-can-reopen-first


----------



## IanM (Apr 29, 2020)

While I hope that we might get some golf in June, if not late May, it occurs to me that I have several Society Days/Opens in June and July needing an overnight stop.  I can see the course being open, but even if the hotel is open,_ do I actually want to stay there?????  _

This could be the thing that scuppers the Forum Meet in October.  Course Open, hotel not advisable!   

I am having a bad day today, feeling quite negative.  Need some good news soon.


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 29, 2020)

3 week extension is up next Thursday, i'm hopeful we are going to get some good news by then about playing golf again, whether it's singles or 2 balls doesn't matter, as long as we can get on the course. It's definitely on the cards


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2020)

IanM said:



			While I hope that we might get some golf in June, if not late May, it occurs to me that I have several Society Days/Opens in June and July needing an overnight stop.  I can see the course being open, but even if the hotel is open,_ do I actually want to stay there?????  _

This could be the thing that scuppers the Forum Meet in October.  Course Open, *hotel not advisable*!  

I am having a bad day today, feeling quite negative.  Need some good news soon.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, we don't fancy staying at hotels or cottages and clubhouses aren't any better. We are going to have to find a solution once 'unnecessary journeys are allowed & golf clubs reopened', as the virus may not being going away for over a year. Was going to use the H4Hs JCB, Machrie and Blairgowrie vouchers this month  but at least we are well.

Thinking maybe a tent or like is needed


----------



## IanM (Apr 29, 2020)

Could be kipping the car at the Machrie!  I've gone from hopeful to thinking "no chance" in the past 24 hours


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 29, 2020)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/exclusive-leaked-report-paves-the-way-for-golfs-return


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/exclusive-leaked-report-paves-the-way-for-golfs-return

Click to expand...

Having read that I have to say that I fear this may be fake news.

After all what has it got to do with the  R&A?

How clubs operate post lockdown will surely be determined by the national bodies, England Golf and the equivalent bodies in the other nations. 

Aside from Rules of Golf I cannot see that the R&A have any role in this.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Having read that I have to say that I fear this may be fake news.

After all what has it got to do with the  R&A?

How clubs operate post lockdown will surely be determined by the national bodies, England Golf and the equivalent bodies in the other nations.

Aside from Rules of Golf I cannot see that the R&A have any role in this.
		
Click to expand...

What has it got to do with the R&A???

The governing body has no say in the crisis going forward? Are you serious?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What has it got to do with the R&A???

The governing body has no say in the crisis going forward? Are you serious?
		
Click to expand...

Completely serious.

In what way does the R&A affect or determine the day to day operation of recreational golf?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Had an email from golf England. They have not yet finalised their guidelines for issuing to clubs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2020)

LoneRanger said:



			Sadly I think this is probably right. You could make an argument for bowls, singles tennis etc, all will be expecting some preferential treatment and I suspect none will get it
		
Click to expand...

It's a not dissimilar argument to that used for different parts of the country coming out of lock-down at different times.  This was raised on yesterday's briefing with the expert and government view being that the lock-down is best maintained if there is no differentiation between different regions, as that maintains a feeling that we (all of the UK) are all in this together.  As soon as this goes then a region still needing lock-down gets restless and upset - and the lock-down starts failing where it is still required.

So it will be with sports...if one sport and then another get released from lock-down, then non-participants in these sports will inevitably look on in envy - and in many envy can very easily turn into resentment.  I for one would rather not be subject to abuse arising from the resentments of others, and I would rather my club and course were not subject to such resentments and the almost inevitable vandalism...

Golf and we golfers have got to consider very carefully the optics of this in the eyes of everyone else.  It's not all about us golfers and what we want.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Completely serious.

In what way does the R&A affect or determine the day to day operation of recreational golf?
		
Click to expand...

Well IF rule changes have to come into play they need to be consulted for a start. 

They are also the ruling body and I would imagine very much in the loop re the though process of opening up golf courses and getting the game back on.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a not dissimilar argument to that used for different parts of the country coming out of lock-down at different times.  This was raised on yesterday's briefing with the expert and government view being that the lock-down is best maintained if there is no differentiation between different regions, as that maintains a feeling that we (all of the UK) are all in this together.  As soon as this goes then a region still needing lock-down gets restless and upset - and the lock-down starts failing where it is still required.

So it will be with sports...if one sport and then another get released from lock-down, then non-participants in these sports will inevitably look on in envy - and in many envy can very easily turn into resentment.  I for one would rather not be subject to abuse arising from the resentments of others, and I would rather my club and course were not subject to such resentments and the almost inevitable vandalism...

Golf and we golfers have got to consider very carefully the optics of this in the eyes of everyone else.  It's not all about us golfers and what we want.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. There are some very blinkered views about golf and stereotypes assumed about golfers and to see golf getting favourable treatment could cause a huge amount of resentment and backlash


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Well IF rule changes have to come into play they need to be consulted for a start.

They are also the ruling body and I would imagine very much in the loop re the though process of opening up golf courses and getting the game back on.
		
Click to expand...

Have you even bothered to read the so called leaked report "believed to come from the R&A.

The issues contained in it have very little to do with the Rules of the game and fall outside their area of authority. 

If this had come from one of the national bodies it might have a  little more credibility.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Have you even bothered to read the so called leaked report "believed to come from the R&A.

The issues contained in it have very little to do with the Rules of the game and fall outside their area of authority.

If this had come from one of the national bodies it might have a  little more credibility.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have read it I read it well before it was posted on here. I'm still insisting if you think that the R&A are not involved in the process of getting golf back up and running in this country you're wrong.

You are welcome to differ in your opinion which you clearly do.

👍


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes I have read it I read it well before it was posted on here. I'm still insisting if you think that the R&A are not involved in the process of getting golf back up and running in this country you're wrong.

You are welcome to differ in your opinion which you clearly do.

👍
		
Click to expand...

I would expect them to be consulted due to the expertise within the membership. 

However,  I do not believe it is their role to dictate the conditions under which we will resume the game. 

That's the job of the national governing bodies once Government approval is received.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Having read that I have to say that I fear this may be fake news.

After all what has it got to do with the  R&A?

How clubs operate post lockdown will surely be determined by the national bodies, England Golf and the equivalent bodies in the other nations.

Aside from Rules of Golf I cannot see that the R&A have any role in this.
		
Click to expand...

I've read that all the different 'stakeholders' are collaborating and I'd expect the R&A would at least be informed of discussions and developments so something could have been leaked from them.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a not dissimilar argument to that used for different parts of the country coming out of lock-down at different times.  This was raised on yesterday's briefing with the expert and government view being that the lock-down is best maintained if there is no differentiation between different regions, as that maintains a feeling that we (all of the UK) are all in this together.  As soon as this goes then a region still needing lock-down gets restless and upset - and the lock-down starts failing where it is still required.

So it will be with sports...if one sport and then another get released from lock-down, then non-participants in these sports will inevitably look on in envy - and in many envy can very easily turn into resentment.  I for one would rather not be subject to abuse arising from the resentments of others, and I would rather my club and course were not subject to such resentments and the almost inevitable vandalism...

Golf and we golfers have got to consider very carefully the optics of this in the eyes of everyone else.  It's not all about us golfers and what we want.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree at all. I think everything could and should be judged on it's merits. It wouldn't be right to stop people from playing golf just because other people can't play football. These are basic human rights - not necessarily to play golf obviously but to be free to go where we choose and do what we choose unless there's a good reason for that right to be taken away which there has been recently but if it's decided it can be done safely and within any new lockdown rules then it should be allowed. I think the premise going forward should be that anything that can be done safely and within the rules should be allowed - we don't live in a police state. My experience of speaking to non-golfers is that when I say I'm missing the golf almost every person has said (without prompting from me) that if you can socially distance anywhere it's on a golf course and most of them can't understand why we shouldn't be able to play on our own. I think the general public would completely understand why golf is being allowed and I doubt if there would be resentment.


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 29, 2020)

National Clinical Director for Scotland has had his say today too...…..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/scotland/52471110


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I don't agree at all. I think everything could and should be judged on it's merits. It wouldn't be right to stop people from playing golf just because other people can't play football. These are basic human rights - not necessarily to play golf obviously but to be free to go where we choose and do what we choose unless there's a good reason for that right to be taken away which there has been recently but if it's decided it can be done safely and within any new lockdown rules then it should be allowed. I think the premise going forward should be that anything that can be done safely and within the rules should be allowed - we don't live in a police state. My experience of speaking to non-golfers is that when I say I'm missing the golf almost every person has said (without prompting from me) that if you can socially distance anywhere it's on a golf course and most of them can't understand why we shouldn't be able to play on our own. I think the general public would completely understand why golf is being allowed and I doubt if there would be resentment.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think that you overestimate the general public. Would be five minutes before the press is riddled with stories about the privileged few being able to golf whilst others are stuck in small flats. Not saying it is right but to large chunks of the population have a pretty poor view of golfers and golf in general.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I think that you overestimate the general public. Would be five minutes before the press is riddled with stories about the privileged few being able to golf whilst others are stuck in small flats. Not saying it is right but to large chunks of the population have a pretty poor view of golfers and golf in general.
		
Click to expand...

I think the public will be happy to see any developments that take us on the road back to normality and people playing golf again would be one small step amongst other steps that could be taken at the same time. I think people just see golf as a walk but taking a set of clubs along with you and we're allowed to walk now. I think you're overestimating the general public's interest in golf - if it is allowed soon it wouldn't even be noticed much by the non-golfing general public as it doesn't affect them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I think that you overestimate the general public. Would be five minutes before the press is riddled with stories about the privileged few being able to golf whilst others are stuck in small flats. *Not saying it is right but to large chunks of the population have a pretty poor view of golfers and golf in general*.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that to many we are middle class entitled t**ts - for them we are the epitome of privilege...us and our silly naff clothes and private clubs...

Maybe I am quite wrong - maybe we are viewed as just another bunch of folks playing a sport...


----------



## Newforesthooker (Apr 29, 2020)

In fairness having guildlines is all well and good and a positive step. But if lockdown is extended by 3 weeks then that’s it. No exceptions! 
  How are members expecting there courses when they are back? How do they expect the staff on course to work if it’s literally wall to wall golf? Would you accept playing on green that are running at 5 on the stimp as money is not there to buy products?  And to those saying if you rely on the bar get a new business plan, then you clearly have forgotten how desperate it is for clubs at the bottom end of the pyramid. They need every penny.   Fingers crossed we can get back out there soon!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

IanM said:



			While I hope that we might get some golf in June, if not late May, it occurs to me that I have several Society Days/Opens in June and July needing an overnight stop.  I can see the course being open, but even if the hotel is open,_ do I actually want to stay there?????  _

This could be the thing that scuppers the Forum Meet in October.  Course Open, hotel not advisable!  

I am having a bad day today, feeling quite negative.  Need some good news soon.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Mr doom and gloom.

If the hotels are still closed in October I doubt very much that the country will still be in business 

I know some hotels in Woodhall Spa are looking at opening in early June but still waiting on news, they have put so much more into the cleaning of the hotel and what to do going forward.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 29, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I don't agree at all. I think everything could and should be judged on it's merits. It wouldn't be right to stop people from playing golf just because other people can't play football. These are basic human rights - not necessarily to play golf obviously but to be free to go where we choose and do what we choose unless there's a good reason for that right to be taken away which there has been recently but if it's decided it can be done
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Sadly I think that you overestimate the general public. Would be five minutes before the press is riddled with stories about the privileged few being able to golf whilst others are stuck in small flats. Not saying it is right but to large chunks of the population have a pretty poor view of golfers and golf in general.
		
Click to expand...

I’d argue that the press isn’t necessarily portraying the view of the general public, but creating a narrative they support themselves. A “progressive” millenial freelancer writing a story and gets a thousand likes on his/her tweets within their political twitter-bubble should not be taken as what the vast majority of people think.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 29, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’d argue that the press isn’t necessarily portraying the view of the general public, but creating a narrative they support themselves. A “progressive” millenial freelancer writing a story and gets a thousand likes on his/her tweets within their political twitter-bubble should not be taken as what the vast majority of people think.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. The vast majority of people probably don’t give golf and golfers a second thought.


----------



## Golf_Mad (Apr 29, 2020)

Cant wait to get back playing. Wish they would open up now, driving me nuts.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I would expect them to be consulted due to the expertise within the membership.

However,  I do not believe it is their role to dictate the conditions under which we will resume the game.

That's the job of the national governing bodies once Government approval is received.[/


We received  two drafts in circulation from England Golf. They appear to be what was supposed to be a joint GCMA/BIGGA/R&A initiative, 

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255519639762882561


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			One common theme in each of the rumoured "leaks", and various snippets of info coming out, is the "members only" topic.

It looks like clubs will not initially be taking green-fees, whether this extends to members' guests remains to be seen, so that could be tough for those who aren't members anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

And also how it applies to clubs who are pretty much totally pay and play


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			One common theme in each of the rumoured "leaks", and various snippets of info coming out, is the "members only" topic.

It looks like clubs will not initially be taking green-fees, whether this extends to members' guests remains to be seen, so that could be tough for those who aren't members anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the free for all if it was open to all. Unfortunately they're not going to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2020)

If tennis is allowed to restart do people really expect nets to be ripped down by an angry bunch of rugby players who can not play their sport? People wont give two hoots if golf starts again. It wont be the only sport to start up when it happens so thinking the public are going to be sending hate mail to clubs is wildly over egging golfs status in people's thoughts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			And also how it applies to clubs who are pretty much totally pay and play
		
Click to expand...

Common sense needs to kick in. Online Booking and payments only for those pay and play.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Common sense needs to kick in. Online Booking and payments only for those pay and play.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but also needs some on site monitoring to turn away those who do just pitch up, and they will.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2020)

The only issue I can see with reopening post lock down is the number of people now using the golf course for recreation. There could be some resentment losing what has become a convenient facility for all, rather than a few.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			One common theme in each of the rumoured "leaks", and various snippets of info coming out, is the "members only" topic.

It looks like clubs will not initially be taking green-fees, whether this extends to members' guests remains to be seen, so that could be tough for those who aren't members anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

In advance of whenever we might be allowed back on the course - and to enable us to manage play in accordance with how we must - we are freezing our membership after tomorrow on the basis of continuing members - even if we have vacancies.   So no new members from our waiting list and no latecomers seeking conversation back to Full from Social.  Also for the first month following re-opening (whenever that is) we will be cancelling any visitors or societies booked in for that month (well I believe we are going to do that - and we'll do it with sincere apologies seeking understanding of those cancelled) - and we will not accept any new requests to play from non-members or societies.  Plus any Opens scheduled for that first month will be cancelled.   And we will review end of the month on an ongoing basis.

Well that was the thinking of the Board a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The only issue I can see with reopening post lock down is the number of people now using the golf course for recreation. There could be some resentment losing what has become a convenient facility for all, rather than a few.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you have a point. But surely the majority of golf courses are on private land. Ours is, with about three footpaths running through it. Effectively, walkers would be trespassing wouldn't they?


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The only issue I can see with reopening post lock down is the number of people now using the golf course for recreation. There could be some resentment losing what has become a convenient facility for all, rather than a few.
		
Click to expand...

But at the end of the day they are golf courses and we pay hundreds of pounds (or more) to play them so as soon as they can revert back to their intended use they should.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 29, 2020)

More promising news...

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/exclusive-leaked-report-paves-the-way-for-golfs-return


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In advance of whenever we might be allowed back on the course - and to enable us to manage play in accordance with how we must - we are freezing our membership after tomorrow on the basis of continuing members - even if we have vacancies.   So no new members from our waiting list and no latecomers seeking conversation back to Full from Social.  Also for the first month following re-opening (whenever that is) we will be cancelling any visitors or societies booked in for that month (well I believe we are going to do that - and we'll do it with sincere apologies seeking understanding of those cancelled) - and we will not accept any new requests to play from non-members or societies.  Plus any Opens scheduled for that first month will be cancelled.   And we will review end of the month on an ongoing basis.

Well that was the thinking of the Board a couple of weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt we'll be doing that. We need every member we can get and if we can get any new members I'm sure we'll snap them up. We've got plenty of spare capacity so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 29, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I think the public will be happy to see any developments that take us on the road back to normality and people playing golf again would be one small step amongst other steps that could be taken at the same time. I think people just see golf as a walk but taking a set of clubs along with you and we're allowed to walk now. I think you're overestimating the general public's interest in golf - if it is allowed soon it wouldn't even be noticed much by the non-golfing general public as it doesn't affect them.
		
Click to expand...

From my point of view the biggest issue is the number of locals who now use the golf course as an area to walk and take exercise, there are a number of public footpaths through the course and so we as a club have been unable to stop this. As such we have engaged with the public on social media and have accepted that people can use the course but ask them to respect the greens and tee areas. While we have seen littering taking place it has generally worked quite well.

The concern will be that some people will see the opening of the course to be the taking away of a safe recreational area for them to use.

It's a balancing act but the longer the courses are closed the more resentment there could be when they finally open again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I am sure you have a point. But surely the majority of golf courses are on private land. Ours is, with about three footpaths running through it. Effectively, walkers would be trespassing wouldn't they?
		
Click to expand...




5OTT said:



			From my point of view the biggest issue is the number of locals who now use the golf course as an area to walk and take exercise, there are a number of public footpaths through the course and so we as a club have been unable to stop this. As such we have engaged with the public on social media and have accepted that people can use the course but ask them to respect the greens and tee areas. While we have seen littering taking place it has generally worked quite well.

The concern will be that some people will see the opening of the course to be the taking away of a safe recreational area for them to use.

It's a balancing act but the longer the courses are closed the more resentment there could be when they finally open again.
		
Click to expand...

wish the people using the courses in my part of the world would show the same respect, the kings is full of dog walkers everyday, many not picking up after their dogs, or stopping them digging in all the bunkers.  it also has a footpath running though it which is being used a lot by cyclists a lot, but now many are venturing off the path and riding the course and can't help themselves but ride on the greens


----------



## badgergm (Apr 29, 2020)

Imurg said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255519639762882561

Click to expand...

Mostly reasonable. Glad to see that competitive stroke play not outlawed - I think with a bot of common sense that should be possible. With respect to rakes then shoud be noted that players may carry their own rakes. At our club, each group carries a rake (they get nicked by the local kids if left by the bunkers). Quite a few people have their own small versions that work perfectly well. Aside from that, using feet/club is acceptable (was always the case back in the day anyway......).


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

5OTT said:



			From my point of view the biggest issue is the number of locals who now use the golf course as an area to walk and take exercise, there are a number of public footpaths through the course and so we as a club have been unable to stop this. As such we have engaged with the public on social media and have accepted that people can use the course but ask them to respect the greens and tee areas. While we have seen littering taking place it has generally worked quite well.

The concern will be that some people will see the opening of the course to be the taking away of a safe recreational area for them to use.

It's a balancing act but the longer the courses are closed the more resentment there could be when they finally open again.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but we have to gradually return to some form of normality and that will include golf courses being used for golf again. The public have no choice but to accept it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 29, 2020)

Had this email from England Golf.
Broadly along the lines of what was expected.
No date for a return yet, but I suspect they are hoping for mid May.
Short term, it will allow a return to golf of sorts, mid to long term these proposals will sadly condemn lots of clubs to extinction.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I am sure you have a point. But surely the majority of golf courses are on private land. Ours is, with about three footpaths running through it. Effectively, walkers would be trespassing wouldn't they?
		
Click to expand...

Are they not public footpaths? I know of quite a number of courses - usually in the quite venerable category - who have public footpaths on them, and these are public rights of way.


----------



## badgergm (Apr 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Are they not public footpaths? I know of quite a number of courses - usually in the quite venerable category - who have public footpaths on them, and these are public rights of way.
		
Click to expand...

They will be - but I think the point is that during lockdown, the public are not restricting themselves to the footpaths. No danger of golf balls. Ive seen families on ours playing in the bunkers, hide and seek in the trees, etc. Hopefully period is not so long that wont get back to normal fairly quickly.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2020)

The need to get the golf clubs open back in England. THey have kept them open over here, but with certain restrictions:

Clubhouses are not allowed to be open.
1 person in the Pro shop at a time.
No cash can be used for transactions, it has to all be card. There is a card swiper fitted to the counter top in hte shop and you swipe your car through it without touching it.
Tee times are at 15 minute intervals, with no waiting allowed at the tee box.


----------



## trevor (Apr 29, 2020)

I haven’t worked out yet how having longer tee time intervals (say 15 minutes against 8 or 10) would help things. As long as you stay 8 minutes behind the group in front wouldn’t you be okay or am I missing something. Seen this written in various articles.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

trevor said:



			I haven’t worked out yet how having longer tee time intervals (say 15 minutes against 8 or 10) would help things. As long as you stay 8 minutes behind the group in front wouldn’t you be okay or am I missing something. Seen this written in various articles.
		
Click to expand...

My guess is 10 minutes should allow a 2 ball to finish a hole and so basically a hole between groups. The problem in general will be slow groups causing logjams


----------



## Dannyc (Apr 29, 2020)

My building site and most others are reopening in the next few weeks with mine open again on may 18th 
If I’m not golfing with restrictions a few weeks after that I’ll start moaning 😂 
Stay safe


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 29, 2020)

trevor said:



			I haven’t worked out yet how having longer tee time intervals (say 15 minutes against 8 or 10) would help things. As long as you stay 8 minutes behind the group in front wouldn’t you be okay or am I missing something. Seen this written in various articles.
		
Click to expand...

I would think it's to make sure there's enough time for each group to clear the first tee area before the next group arrives.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I would think it's to make sure there's enough time for each group to clear the first tee area before the next group arrives.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, also ensuring no bunching at par 3's as the gaps are large enough to cope. It will need a few habits to change. How many people currently go at their exact time and how many go when the group in front on the 1st have played their 2nd  shots? I know at my place it is the latter. No harm in a bit of re-education 😁


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup, also ensuring no bunching at par 3's as the gaps are large enough to cope. It will need a few habits to change. How many people currently go at their exact time and how many go when the group in front on the 1st have played their 2nd  shots? I know at my place it is the latter. No harm in a bit of re-education 😁
		
Click to expand...

That is what it is all about. NO groups standing around at the 1st tee waiting for each other and it's really nice because the group infront are well clear of you so never get any hold ups.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/exclusive-leaked-report-paves-the-way-for-golfs-return

Click to expand...

In fact this is in an email to clubs from England Golf. The ffollowing one of the five sections

https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-cont...f Union Limited&dm_i=4ON0,TV79,3BWPFO,3MENR,1


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Have you even bothered to read the so called leaked report "believed to come from the R&A.

The issues contained in it have very little to do with the Rules of the game and fall outside their area of authority.

If this had come from one of the national bodies it might have a  little more credibility.
		
Click to expand...

It came from EG


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2020)

It would be a small matter to paint lines at 2 metres on all tees, as outside supermarkets, if they were that worried about bunching.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2020)

well as long as my next round is with a pull or hook players, SD won't be a problem


----------



## Diamond (Apr 29, 2020)

If I get to play and I have to wait for the public to move so be it. It’s a small penalty to pay. But even off the fairway I can hit them!
I like the idea it is for members only to begin with as it will be hard enough to get a tee time without additional guests.
Regarding the reaction from non golfers, the only problem is with my neighbours looking on as I jiggle my clubs into the boot on a sunny day with a look of absolute joy on my face.  If I could get a tee time I would be playing every week day evening and every weekend! So times that jealousy by 7!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

Playing devils advocate here. 

If the flag is so contagious that we're not allowed to touch it and the ball is not allowed to fall below the lip of the hole so players can easily retrieve it.

How the hell does that work for us links golfers where at times the flag is blowing all over the shop?

I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing devils advocate here.

If the flag is so contagious that we're not allowed to touch it and the ball is not allowed to fall below the lip of the hole so players can easily retrieve it.

How the hell does that work for us links golfers where at times the flag is blowing all over the shop?

I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing.
		
Click to expand...

set up a fencing business dear boy will take care of your days off and think of all the money you will save on clubs

you can spend it all on something nice for the wife


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			set up a fencing business dear boy will take care of your days off and think of all the money you will save on clubs

you can spend it all on something nice for the wife

Click to expand...

I'm too old and slow to build fences. I like to potter about and drink copious amounts of tea while admiring my progress!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing devils advocate here.

If the flag is so contagious that we're not allowed to touch it and the ball is not allowed to fall below the lip of the hole so players can easily retrieve it.

How the hell does that work for us links golfers where at times the flag is blowing all over the shop?

I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

*This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing*.
		
Click to expand...


The 1st game back will change that for sure.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm too old and slow to build fences. I like to potter about and drink copious amounts of tea while admiring my progress!!!
		
Click to expand...

sorted build them for the council


----------



## User20204 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing.
		
Click to expand...

I think there will be no competitive golf for club golfers at all this year.

On your point of not missing it, have to say I'm not overly missing it either but that's because we can't which is different to, lets say having an injury and not being able to play due to that. 

I suspect if we get up and running again, most will be happy to just be playing and not overly bothered about the competitive side of things, myself included and I'm one who thinks bounce games are pointless.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2020)

rulefan said:



			In fact this is in an email to clubs from England Golf. The ffollowing one of the five sections

https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/A-Framework-for-Playing-Golf.pdf?utm_campaign=1393461_29.04.20 England Golf Update Toolkit for Play Safe&utm_medium=email&utm_source=The England Golf Union Limited&dm_i=4ON0,TV79,3BWPFO,3MENR,1

Click to expand...

So to sum up, leaving the flag in, car park golfers, don't swap cards, have a booking system ..

Looks like this has settled a lot of debates that have played out on the forum 🤣


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 29, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Hopefuly after 5th of may here on the emerald isle . Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Not looking as good here now .. gov say they cant see reason for lifting restrictions yet ... im hoping its just to keep it under control til after bank holiday weekend but more hope than anything else


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Not sure if it's been touched upon yet but my club posed an interesting question on FB earlier.
With no rakes in the bunker, how do you think play should proceed if you hit into one.
GUR, preferred lies etc?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

How does this effect golf professionals in relation to giving lessons. Gonna be a sore year for them also.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Not sure if it's been touched upon yet but my club posed an interesting question on FB earlier.
With no rakes in the bunker, how do you think play should proceed if you hit into one.
GUR, preferred lies etc?
		
Click to expand...

GUR or at worst preferred lies. I'm sure I won't be alone in not wanting to play out of some lazy sods foot prints.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			So to sum up, leaving the flag in, car park golfers, don't swap cards, have a booking system ..

Looks like this has settled a lot of debates that have played out on the forum 🤣
		
Click to expand...

If I know this forum right then I’m sure we can spin it around for a few more laps (pages) going round in circles about nothing. 😃


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Are they not public footpaths? I know of quite a number of courses - usually in the quite venerable category - who have public footpaths on them, and these are public rights of way.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rosecott, I omitted the word public. They are public footpaths and anyone has a right to use them. We give walkers priority when they cross the course.


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			GUR or at worst preferred lies. I'm sure I won't be alone in not wanting to play out of some lazy sods foot prints.
		
Click to expand...

Carry or get the club to supply or sell these. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255418550107492361


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2020)

with Bunkers, with no rakes at least all those who don't bother to rake anyway will get a taste of what its like


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing devils advocate here.

If the flag is so contagious that we're not allowed to touch it and the ball is not allowed to fall below the lip of the hole so players can easily retrieve it.

How the hell does that work for us links golfers where at times the flag is blowing all over the shop?

I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed the world we have been so used to may never be the same again.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Playing devils advocate here.

If the flag is so contagious that we're not allowed to touch it and the ball is not allowed to fall below the lip of the hole so players can easily retrieve it.

How the hell does that work for us links golfers where at times the flag is blowing all over the shop?

I suspect I won't be playing any competitive golf if/should golf start again..

*This is killing clubs. It's actually killed my enthusiasm for the game and I'm genuinely in danger of walking from the game as I'm not missing it at all. All this flaffing about when you do get back is hardly making it appealing*.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with that Jacko_G, I'm in the same boat, haven't played now since October initially due to family commitments in run up to Christmas, then because of the weather course was shut most weekends when i could play and now this Covid19. I literally have no enthusiasm or current desire whatsoever to play again. But it's not a woe is me attitude, I literally am not bothered by it or interested in playing. I've found since all the time away from playing I enjoy running again, I was getting far more time with my kids before lockdown thanks to the weather, more time with the wife and we were doing more fun things altogether. So now the thought of going back and playing and missing a valuable 5 hrs minimum at least because of travel, playing time etc to get there just doesn't appeal as much as the alternatives I've been doing since.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2020)

a guy posted a vid on FB last night of the two guys he caught on his course, Layland i think it was. they were not members and the attitude of the guy he spoke to, no shame at all


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think we could get by without rakes, we always used to do it with our feet, never a problem if you do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you can mostly smooth it with your foot, unless the sand is rock hard for whatever reason. And I don't think any comps will be running, so in a friendly round you can just move your ball in the bunker or do whatever you agree with your fellow players really.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Not sure if it's been touched upon yet but my club posed an interesting question on FB earlier.
With no rakes in the bunker, how do you think play should proceed if you hit into one.
GUR, preferred lies etc?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. It will be a knock with mates. Take the thing out and chuck it down somewhere good. No penalty, we're not counting anyway. C'mon....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Doesn't matter. It will be a knock with mates. Take the thing out and chuck it down somewhere good. No penalty, we're not counting anyway. C'mon....
		
Click to expand...

This is how we played the few times before lockdown. Decide between yourselves and get on with it.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Immediately before lockdown we were dropping out of bunkers.
I'd prefer to keep bunkers in play and just smooth with the feet after the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think if you land in somebody's foot print or crater, just move your ball 6 inches in the bunker onto a flat bit of sand. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Immediately before lockdown we were dropping out of bunkers.
I'd prefer to keep bunkers in play and just smooth with the feet after the shot.

*The club should be making the decision so everyone knows where they stand, we need to keep some sort of normality and playing to a set of rules*.
		
Click to expand...

If the club are running unofficial comps then you are absolutely correct. If you are just having a social knock then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I disagree.
The default is we play out of bunkers and rake it.
If rakes are taken away there should be a blanket rule that bunkers are either out of action or, just do what we used to do and smooth it properly with your foot.

So you get the groups who want to just chuck the ball out when everyone else is playing as it lies... Are the guys chucking the ball out going to care about their footprints?  I doubt it.

You can't have some playing properly and others just marching in and out the sand with not a care.
		
Click to expand...

when the first phase of our course upgrade last year, all the new bunkers were " no play zones" for the first half dozen comps, i think the same was planned for the rest this year, we had no issues


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

I won't be playing out of some fat lazy sods footprints and I'll not be smoothing over any either I'll be taking my ball out. If I have to step into the bunker to retrieve my ball I'll smooth over that for any bunker players coming behind.

This is sadly not golf as we know it anymore.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			But the point is there won't be a footprint because you smooth it after playing.
If everyone is smoothing it properly, then landing in a footprint will be just down to some lazy selfish git who probably wouldn't have bothered anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Well that doesn't mean they will, does it? That's the same as before when some people wouldn't rake the bunkers.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm just happy that it sounds like we will be getting out again within the next few weeks. Bunkers, flags in, etc, I don't care - hitting the ball on a golf hole and not into a net in my back garden will feel incredible (until I see it fading towards the trees of course).


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I won't be playing out of some fat lazy sods footprints and I'll not be smoothing over any either I'll be taking my ball out. If I have to step into the bunker to retrieve my ball I'll smooth over that for any bunker players coming behind.

This is sadly not golf as we know it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

get yourself one of those ball retrievers, mind you will have t wait to get it fitted


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well that doesn't mean they will, does it? That's the same as before when some people wouldn't rake the bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

No different to those that don't repair pitch marks. Feckless golfers are still going to be feckless golfers.

We smoothed bunkers with out feet years ago and proper golfers who rescpect the golf course and fellow players will do it properly. It isn't that difficult.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I won't be playing out of some fat lazy sods footprints and I'll not be smoothing over any either I'll be taking my ball out. If I have to step into the bunker to retrieve my ball I'll smooth over that for any bunker players coming behind.

This is sadly not golf as we know it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you weren't going to play any golf at all (at least this year)?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I thought you weren't going to play any golf at all (at least this year)?
		
Click to expand...


Quote me where I said that Mr Smart Ass?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I disagree.
The default is we play out of bunkers and rake it.
If rakes are taken away there should be a blanket rule that bunkers are either out of action or, just do what we used to do and smooth it properly with your foot.

So you get the groups who want to just chuck the ball out when everyone else is playing as it lies... Are the guys chucking the ball out going to care about their footprints?  I doubt it.

You can't have some playing properly and others just marching in and out the sand with not a care.
		
Click to expand...

Those that wont smooth the sand will not do it whether hitting the ball or picking it up and chucking it out. If I go in to pick my ball up I will smooth the sand as I leave, same as previously I would always rake.

This is an entirely different issue to whether it is necessary to hit out of bunkers upon golfs return, it is about courtesy and applies to smoothing sand, repairing pitch marks, divots etc.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2020)

Last game I played before lock down all bunkers were GUR to avoid that issue.  It will be great to get out again regardless of "special rules."  

Surely playing some form of golf is better than NO golf?


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This is sadly not golf as we know it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

You mean for the moment. This is step 1 of getting back to normal.


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll play any format under any conditions. Just desperate to get out there and make double bogeys


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 30, 2020)

Agreed. Last time I had a look at our course, it looked in fabulous condition. To get out there and give a ball a good thwacking, AND get some exercise is something to savour.
Pity about the post round drink. I'll take a flask and we can chat in the car park. Not!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Quote me where I said that Mr Smart Ass?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not trawling through 47 pages on this thread to search for your quotes. Just pointing out you've been pretty pessimistic about playing golf again. Chin up, I'm sure golf will get back to normal


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

The recommendations for opening up the courses seem fair to me. [sorry if previously posted]

Two Balls only
Minimum 10 minute tee times
Social play only.
Use two separate tee markers..….four meters apart
No rakes etc.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Not technically arguing with it but I dont really see the point of having 2 tee boxes..
I cant think of many courses I've played where you can't stand 2 metres away from someone teeing off - especially as, if you get closer than that, you might lose your head....


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			get yourself one of those ball retrievers, mind you will have t wait to get it fitted

Click to expand...

I've taken this downtime as an opportunity to get mine regripped...

CK


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I won't be playing out of some fat lazy sods footprints and I'll not be smoothing over any either I'll be taking my ball out. If I have to step into the bunker to retrieve my ball I'll smooth over that for any bunker players coming behind.

This is sadly not golf as we know it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

What about thin lazy sods footprints............
It is golf, just be thankful you are playing again.

If I remember correctly, even with rakes in place there were still many footprints in bunkers.
Use the social golfing phase as a means of practice to overcome such problems.
Or even simpler just roll the ball over in the bunker.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not technically arguing with it but I dont really see the point of having 2 tee boxes..
I cant think of many courses I've played where you can't stand 2 metres away from someone teeing off - especially as, if you get closer than that, you might lose your head....
		
Click to expand...

Tee areas are always the most likely place to come close to your PP.
Crossover after tee shot is hit.....golfers may have a forgetful moment especially after ripping a 250 yard boomer.

My wife had one of those moments when talking to a neighbour over the wall.
To demonstrate an admired plant she picked a flower and went to hand it over to the neighbour [both teachers btw] 
She is paranoid about social distancing so if she can have a forgetful moment anyone can.

I would also recommend carry bags only, to avoid the usual trolley [sheep] tracks around greens and tees.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tee areas are always the most likely place to come close to your PP.
*I would also recommend carry bags only, to avoid the usual trolley [sheep] tracks around greens and tees.*

Click to expand...

I really don't understand how that is relevant to Covid? What distancing problems are caused by trolleys compared to carrying?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What about thin lazy sods footprints............
It is golf, just be thankful you are playing again.

If I remember correctly, even with rakes in place there were still many footprints in bunkers.
Use the social golfing phase as a means of practice to overcome such problems.
Or even simpler just roll the ball over in the bunker.
		
Click to expand...

Or to save all the above I'll just be taking it out.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Problem you have is Mr Slow Coach who will be out there. The one who thinks golf is his own enjoyment and he won't be rushed. The sort or tit who says 4 hours is more than acceptable for a round of golf, it's my free time and I'll enjoy it.

That's going to have a huge knock on effect right through the field back to the first tee and car park.

Lots of obsticles to be overcome before we can say X,Y or Z will work.

(For those who think I'm being sexist just substitute Mr Slow Coach for Mrs and use her instead of him - I thank you in advance)


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You seem to be madly in love with golf at the moment 🤷‍♂️ 😅
		
Click to expand...

I'm asking genuine questions. 

These things need to be factored into any decision to reopen golf courses. And every club has selfish people like that.

My links golf question is also genuine. Contagious flag sticks in the wind???


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem you have is Mr Slow Coach who will be out there. The one who thinks golf is his own enjoyment and he won't be rushed. The sort or tit who says 4 hours is more than acceptable for a round of golf, it's my free time and I'll enjoy it.

That's going to have a huge knock on effect right through the field back to the first tee and car park.

Lots of obsticles to be overcome before we can say X,Y or Z will work.

(For those who think I'm being sexist just substitute Mr Slow Coach for Mrs and use her instead of him - I thank you in advance)
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the stretched out tee times will allow for that. If not then Mr or Mrs Slowcoach simply has to stand aside as they should do anyway and let Mr & Mrs Normal play through. If they don't, and we all know people like this, then groups who would normally bunch up will simply not have to. A bit like leaving 2m between everyone in queues at the supermarket, golfers waiting will have to leave a space. I walk my dog every day, come across other walkers, dog walkers etc and we all manage to avoid each other quite easily. Sometimes it is an elaborate dance as we move around each other but my experience has only been good on that front so far.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 30, 2020)

I think it’s too much of a risk, I’ve seen first hand how quickly it can spread.
When golf does come back it’s got to be as it was before.
Human nature is half the guys or girls will follow the rules, the rest wont and that’s where it will all go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 30, 2020)

Maybe they will have to have a marshall driving round to monitor play. I'm sure they'd be plenty of volunteers!!!! LOL


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem you have is Mr Slow Coach who will be out there. The one who thinks golf is his own enjoyment and he won't be rushed. The sort or tit who says 4 hours is more than acceptable for a round of golf, it's my free time and I'll enjoy it.

That's going to have a huge knock on effect right through the field back to the first tee and car park.

Lots of obsticles to be overcome before we can say X,Y or Z will work.

(For those who think I'm being sexist just substitute Mr Slow Coach for Mrs and use her instead of him - I thank you in advance)
		
Click to expand...

It states in the directive that people can still play through when safe to do so. 

Considering you've said you're not overly fussed with getting back out there, I'd not spend my time worrying about problems that may arise once we can play again...


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I think it’s too much of a risk, I’ve seen first hand how quickly it can spread.
When golf does come back it’s got to be as it was before.
Human nature is half the guys or girls will follow the rules, the rest wont and that’s where it will all go wrong in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I think people not following the rules will be quite rare and hopefully others will put them right. We'll all want the courses to stay open and not risk them being closed again.


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Or to save all the above I'll just be taking it out.
		
Click to expand...

So that all the bunkers become surrounded by divots?

I would prefer the preferred lie option and to do my best to smooth the sand.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It states in the directive that people can still play through when safe to do so.

Considering you've said you're not overly fussed with getting back out there, I'd not spend my time worrying about problems that may arise once we can play again...
		
Click to expand...

And those same people won't let faster groups through at present so why do you think it will change?

Correct I have zero interest at present in golf however that doesn't change the fact that I have a legitimate right to question the safety of golfing when it comes back.

It's clear that all scenarios must be looked into and addressed prior to getting back onto the golf course. Germany had a relaxation of the lockdown rules and instantly had a spike in new Covid 19 cases.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



*And those same people won't let faster groups through at present so why do you think it will change?*

Correct I have zero interest at present in golf however that doesn't change the fact that I have a legitimate right to question the safety of golfing when it comes back.

It's clear that all scenarios must be looked into and addressed prior to getting back onto the golf course. Germany had a relaxation of the lockdown rules and instantly had a spike in new Covid 19 cases.
		
Click to expand...

Well then it has zero relevance to covid and golf coming back. 

You'd be stuck behind them either way. 

I agree things need to be set out to make it as safe as possible. But slow play has no effect on catching it whatsoever.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Well then it has zero relevance to covid and golf coming back.

You'd be stuck behind them either way.

I agree things need to be set out to make it as safe as possible. But slow play has no effect on catching it whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it potentially does if you have build ups that go all the way back to the first tee and car park. People turning up and finding a queue. These people will be out their cars wanting to know where in the queue they are and make sure that people are not going out ahead of them as they've booked X time. 

Puts pressure on the starter and staff as I assume this will all have to be managed. Will/can create unnecessary contact.

Playing through/looking for lost balls/slow players will all impact on the speed and spacing of the field.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Doesn't matter. It will be a knock with mates. Take the thing out and chuck it down somewhere good. No penalty, we're not counting anyway. C'mon....
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the club is asking the question to members almost like we'll be playing comps pretty soon.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like it'll be a while yet anyway going by the reports of an extended lock down period.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sadly it potentially does if you have build ups that go all the way back to the first tee and car park. People turning up and finding a queue. These people will be out their cars wanting to know where in the queue they are and make sure that people are not going out ahead of them as they've booked X time.

Puts pressure on the starter and staff as I assume this will all have to be managed. Will/can create unnecessary contact.

Playing through/looking for lost balls/slow players will all impact on the speed and spacing of the field.
		
Click to expand...

If it gets to the point of queuing as you suggest then an official of the club will almost certainly get out there and demand that those holding play up to that extent either extract their digits or they will have to leave the course.
I honestly can't see it getting to that level with at least 10 minutes between times, but if it did then there has to be a system to deal with it.
And clubs must not be afraid to ban or suspend members that don't abide by the new rules..because if they don't all it does is speed up another lockdown.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Looks like it'll be a while yet anyway going by the reports of an extended lock down period.
		
Click to expand...

The death rate in Britain is incredibly sad and people are only interested in when THEY can get onto a golf course. 

It's extremely sad and paints golfers in a bad light.

If you then post some genuine questions about how we get back and point out possible issues you get accused of being negative or told to stay away.

Can't make it up!!!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			If it gets to the point of queuing as you suggest then an official of the club will almost certainly get out there and demand that those holding play up to that extent either extract their digits or they will have to leave the course.
I honestly can't see it getting to that level with at least 10 minutes between times, but if it did then there has to be a system to deal with it.
And clubs must not be afraid to ban or suspend members that don't abide by the new rules..because if they don't all it does is speed up another lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

So you out staff at risk to tackle selfish people?

Sums up golfers attitudes at present!


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm as keen to get out there as any of you, but surely the use of two tees is just taking things too far? I have twice mentioned on this thread my experiences in supermarkets, (insulting response from "fundy" on one of them, but we will ignore that). It beggars belief that any of you could consider being in an enclosed area such as a supermarket, and then.......in the open air, a bloomin' golf course for God's sake, with ONE other person (your pp) anywhere near you, and we are talking of the use of a separate tee. 
The likes of Captain Tom could tell you a thing or two about risk, and before anyone starts, I acknowledge completely, and regret that lives have been lost, and WILL be lost to this awful virus, and if you have been affected directly by the Covid-19 you are free to have a differing opinion. You've just had mine.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I'm as keen to get out there as any of you, but surely the use of two tees is just taking things too far? I have twice mentioned on this thread my experiences in supermarkets, (insulting response from "fundy" on one of them, but we will ignore that). It beggars belief that any of you could consider being in an enclosed area such as a supermarket, and then.......in the open air, a bloomin' golf course for God's sake, with ONE other person (your pp) anywhere near you, and we are talking of the use of a separate tee.
The likes of Captain Tom could tell you a thing or two about risk, and before anyone starts, I acknowledge completely, and regret that lives have been lost, and WILL be lost to this awful virus, and if you have been affected directly by the Covid-19 you are free to have a differing opinion. You've just had mine.
		
Click to expand...

And that sums up the selfishness of golfers....

I want to play..........

☹️


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sadly it potentially does if you have build ups that go all the way back to the first tee and car park. People turning up and finding a queue. These people will be out their cars wanting to know where in the queue they are and make sure that people are not going out ahead of them as they've booked X time.

Puts pressure on the starter and staff as I assume this will all have to be managed. Will/can create unnecessary contact.

Playing through/looking for lost balls/slow players will all impact on the speed and spacing of the field.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall the last time i tee'd off more than a couple of minutes late. And that's with smaller tee gaps and 4 balls on the course. 
As long as people let others though then i can't see how it makes any difference. 

If clubs are selling all their tee times to maximise profit then that could do it. But 2 balls only with 10 minute gaps. I'd suggest that the issue will be as much players wanting their 3 hr rounds and chasing players and expecting to be played through. But for me, this all falls into slow play themes that have been done to death on here.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			3 week extension is up next Thursday, i'm hopeful we are going to get some good news by then about playing golf again, whether it's singles or 2 balls doesn't matter, as long as we can get on the course. It's definitely on the cards 

Click to expand...

i think we was all set for this until Germany reported an increase in cases since they lifted the restrictions.   ze Germans have shafted us😁


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And that sums up the selfishness of golfers....

I want to play..........

☹️
		
Click to expand...


Take his point to a separate level, dozens of folk freely walking all over the golf course doing their own things, what's the difference between that and two playing golf.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			So you out staff at risk to tackle selfish people?

Sums up golfers attitudes at present!
		
Click to expand...

He's at more risk of falling off the buggy than catching C19 going out there. What do you think he's going to do.
Give them a cuddle and then offer them a lift back?
He's going to give them a blast and tell to get on with it or they're suspended for a month
Doesn't need to get within 20 yards of them.
Dont forget, if we're allowed to be playing golf then other restrictions will have been eased too.
Because it's been deemed safe enough by those that know.
And if you think that people who want to play are ONLY thinking about that and nothing else then you are very wrong.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Problem you have is Mr Slow Coach who will be out there. The one who thinks golf is his own enjoyment and he won't be rushed. The sort or tit who says 4 hours is more than acceptable for a round of golf, it's my free time and I'll enjoy it.

That's going to have a huge knock on effect right through the field back to the first tee and car park.

Lots of obsticles to be overcome before we can say X,Y or Z will work.

(For those who think I'm being sexist just substitute Mr Slow Coach for Mrs and use her instead of him - I thank you in advance)
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you ,but this might be the time to identify these people and do something about it.
If the clubs have the balls.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

bottom line is playing golf is perfectly safe durring this period.  anyone who thinks otherwise is stupid. so why aren't we playing?   it's simple.  you allow golf then you'll have an argument from solo sailing, fishing, bowls. the list is endless.  people are stupid, they see someone playing golf and 10 minutes later they'll be calling their mates arranging a five aside football match because "it's not fair".   it's crazy that I can't sit on a fishing lake by myself but I completely understand why I cant


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It states in the directive that people can still play through when safe to do so.

Considering you've said you're not overly fussed with getting back out there, I'd not spend my time worrying about problems that may arise once we can play again...
		
Click to expand...

No American has ever let us play through but lots have held us up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			No American has ever let us play through but lots have held us up.
		
Click to expand...

And you're gonna get stuck behind them atm are you?

In case you've misread. I said IT STATES not In the states....


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sturgeon just said on telly not to expect any restrictions to be lifted when the deadline finishes next Thursday, looks like it'll be extended for another 3 weeks.


hovis said:



			i think we was all set for this until Germany reported an increase in cases since they lifted the restrictions.   ze Germans have shafted us😁
		
Click to expand...

Sturgeon basically said the same, no restrictions will be lifted when the deadline is supposed to finish next week. Looks like we have another 4 weeks of this still to go.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			And you're gonna get stuck behind them atm are you?

In case you've misread. I said IT STATES not In the states....
		
Click to expand...

My apologies I did misread it,
But the point is basically the same people who hold you up will not change their behaviour.
Two balls will be a mess imo.
Most fourballs are slow because of one player not all of them.
So one player in a two ball will still be slow.
But all the two balls behind won’t and will be waiting.
You can slow down a bit in a fourball but that’s harder in twos. Imo.
It might show up the slow ones, but will clubs do anything about it.?


----------



## chasf (Apr 30, 2020)

When restrictions are eased you will get a spike, so leaving it another 3 weeks and if restrictions are eased you will get a spike. The only way no spike is a vaccine which is months away. They can not keep us locked in for months as people will start to revolt.


----------



## peld (Apr 30, 2020)

Vaccine or treatment will be 18 months at best, probably 2-3 years. we need to release this will not disappear, its about managing it. (Drugs usually take 10 years to market, even with as much fast tracking as possible we cant cut that to a few months [i was a chemical engineer in pharma R&D]).

I believe they HAVE to ease the lockdown a little because there will be civil unrest. Many people and businesses cannot afford to lose even more salaries and revenue, and the economy will start to suffer irreparable damage. i think they have to be allowing some business to start, some shops to open, some schools to go back, with appropriate measures.

Some obvious things like cinemas, sports events and other large gatherings, bars & pubs should stay closed where close contact is unavoidable.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I really don't understand how that is relevant to Covid? What distancing problems are caused by trolleys compared to carrying?
		
Click to expand...

As I explained trolleys tend to make golfers walk the same route around and to a green or tee.
Carry bags do not.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I explained trolleys tend to make golfers walk the same route around and to a green or tee.
Carry bags do not.
		
Click to expand...

And yet we walk the same streets, the same aisles in the shops.....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

peld said:



			Vaccine or treatment will be 18 months at best, probably 2-3 years. we need to release this will not disappear, its about managing it. (Drugs usually take 10 years to market, even with as much fast tracking as possible we cant cut that to a few months [i was a chemical engineer in pharma R&D]).

I believe they HAVE to ease the lockdown a little because there will be civil unrest. Many people and businesses cannot afford to lose even more salaries and revenue, and the economy will start to suffer irreparable damage. i think they have to be allowing some business to start, some shops to open, some schools to go back, with appropriate measures.

Some obvious things like cinemas, sports events and other large gatherings, bars & pubs should stay closed where close contact is unavoidable.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but schools are a Petri dish for germs.
More thought needs to be put into schools opening.
Adults can understand the SD issue but you can’t tell 5 yr olds not to touch each other ,it just dosnt work.
My daughter is an SEN teacher in a mainstream school, but my wife is in a high risk category and has a shielding letter from the government.
My daughter is scared of bringing it home now with only keyworkers kids in .
So a full class of 30 children would be a nightmare.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Take his point to a separate level, dozens of folk freely walking all over the golf course doing their own things, what's the difference between that and two playing golf.
		
Click to expand...

THANK YOU Happy Hacker!  And NO THANK YOU Jacko_G! Where IS the selfishness in what I have said?  Although keen to play, I don't want to play before it is deemed safe to play. I merely mentioned the two tee idea. As Happy Hacker has said DOZENS of folk are walking freely and indiscriminately across our courses as I write. I've got to say Jacko_G that you would not be on my two ball list!


----------



## peld (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agree but schools are a Petri dish for germs.
More thought needs to be put into schools opening.
Adults can understand the SD issue but you can’t tell 5 yr olds not to touch each other ,it just dosnt work.
My daughter is an SEN teacher in a mainstream school, but my wife is in a high risk category and has a shielding letter from the government.
My daughter is scared of bringing it home now with only keyworkers kids in .
So a full class of 30 children would be a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

i imagine they will look at other countries and consider how children are spreading it, as for once it looks like children may not be an issue (TBC)
It may be that they split the schools and one group goes one week, and another the next, and things like intermixing of classes are not allowed (separate playtimes, planned lunchtimes etc)


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 30, 2020)

So much negativity on here, bet you're fun at parties (remember them?!!).
I think it's great that people are looking at ways of making things work as oppose to just sit in the cave and not go out because a sabre tooth tiger is out there somewhere.
If people are sensible then we can do the things that we want, just in a different way. You will always get people that want to do it their way and you can only try to educate them, or stay away. 

I for one would love to go for a round at my club, I know that it will be safer than going on my weekly supermarket visit that appears to be full of people of single figure IQ levels...

CK


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And yet we walk the same streets, the same aisles in the shops.....
		
Click to expand...

I don't, not seen a shop for 6 weeks...…..my usual 4 mile walk on a single track country road rairly involves meeting any cars far less people.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

peld said:



			i imagine they will look at other countries and consider how children are spreading it, as for once it looks like children may not be an issue (TBC)
It may be that they split the schools and one group goes one week, and another the next, and things like intermixing of classes are not allowed (separate playtimes, planned lunchtimes etc)
		
Click to expand...

Yes good news on kids transmission of this.
I think your right segregation will be nessesary.
But childcare will be a massive problem if kids are off school every other week.
A big problem but not unsolvable with some willingness.
But lots of people thinking it’s just back to school as normal.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			So much negativity on here, bet you're fun at parties (remember them?!!).
I think it's great that people are looking at ways of making things work as oppose to just sit in the cave and not go out because a sabre tooth tiger is out there somewhere.
If people are sensible then we can do the things that we want, just in a different way. You will always get people that want to do it their way and you can only try to educate them, or stay away.

I for one would love to go for a round at my club, I know that it will be safer than going on my weekly supermarket visit that appears to be full of people of single figure IQ levels...

CK
		
Click to expand...

Spot on !
It’s only schools that I think needs more thought.


----------



## Tommy10 (Apr 30, 2020)

At least there will be a clear plan in place for when golf gets the green light again. Looks like it will be June now but as soon as restrictions are lifted we should be good to get back out on our hallowed turf sharpish. Who knows, it may even be earlier than that. Guess we have to be optimistic.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2020)

Warwick Uni have published a study recommending that the over 50s remain on special measures longer as they are a high risk group!

Blimey - course open and I'm confined to barracks???  That's not good!    

I think it is easy to be sensible, it is easy to be daft.  Let's face it, some folk are a bit daft.   I am sure it is easy to keep your distance on the golf course!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

IanM said:



			Warwick Uni have published a study recommending that the over 50s remain on special measures longer as they are a high risk group!

Blimey - course open and I'm confined to barracks???  That's not good!    

I think it is easy to be sensible, it is easy to be daft.  Let's face it, some folk are a bit daft.   I am sure it is easy to keep your distance on the golf course!
		
Click to expand...

That would be about 75% of members...
At least there wouldn't be a queue on the course......


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2020)

IanM said:



			Warwick Uni have published a study recommending that the over 50s remain on special measures longer as they are a high risk group!

Blimey - course open and I'm confined to barracks???  That's not good!    

I think it is easy to be sensible, it is easy to be daft.  Let's face it, some folk are a bit daft.   I am sure it is easy to keep your distance on the golf course!
		
Click to expand...

Great idea. Would hugely reduce the numbers on courses. Solves all the issues around slow play etc. And then they’ve got 4 years to find a vaccine. Suits me perfectly 😂😂😂


----------



## peld (Apr 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Great idea. Would hugely reduce the numbers on courses. Solves all the issues around slow play etc. And then they’ve got 4 years to find a vaccine. Suits me perfectly 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

i would go a step further and stop the over 40s too, can never be too sure!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2020)

Damned good job that is only a recommendation . That can go in the recommendations pile along with eating 5 fruit and veg a day


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 30, 2020)

peld said:



			i would go a step further and stop the over 40s too, can never be too sure!!
		
Click to expand...

Whoah there sunshine. Don’t you be stepping on my civil liberties. You young’uns don’t know that you’re born!!!!! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Apr 30, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I think people not following the rules will be quite rare and hopefully others will put them right. We'll all want the courses to stay open and not risk them being closed again.
		
Click to expand...

It might be quite rare, but it will still happen and there lies the problem.
The majority of golfers are older and more at risk as has already been said.
All the people saying it will be ok, have probably not had any real experience of the virus.
Im in my 30’s and pretty healthy yet it gave me a fair old fright.
Im 3 weeks from showing symptoms and still not quite 100%.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It might be quite rare, but it will still happen and there lies the problem.
The majority of golfers are older and more at risk as has already been said.
All the people saying it will be ok, have probably not had any real experience of the virus.
Im in my 30’s and pretty healthy yet it gave me a fair old fright.
Im 3 weeks from showing symptoms and still not quite 100%.
		
Click to expand...

If people don't follow the rules re social distancing on the course. It's only gonna be in their groupings. I highly doubt they will be hugging strangers or walking down wrong fairways just to get close to people. 
A few weeks ago, people who were saying we shouldn't golf used non essential travel as the only real defence. Which was fair enough, but now that rule has been changed, there really isn't a reason to stop it. Now people are saying that if we start golf then people will revolt and play football and rugby etc. Well Other activities have been going on for five weeks now and that hasn't happened. I'm pretty sure people can tell the difference between contact and non contact events. *There comes a point where people needed to be trusted to do the right thing. *
I can't see any proof that golf is any more dangerous than a walk, cycle or run. Now if the government decide to ban all exercise due to contact being possible then that's fair enough. 

I have been massively effected by the outbreak btw, but that doesn't mean the world should or feasibly can be expected to live in solitude for ever.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			If people don't follow the rules re social distancing on the course. It's only gonna be in their groupings. I highly doubt they will be hugging strangers or walking down wrong fairways just to get close to people.
A few weeks ago, people who were saying we shouldn't golf used non essential travel as the only real defence. Which was fair enough, but now that rule has been changed, there really isn't a reason to stop it. Now people are saying that if we start golf then people will revolt and play football and rugby etc. Well Other activities have been going on for five weeks now and that hasn't happened. I'm pretty sure people can tell the difference between contact and non contact events. *There comes a point where people needed to be trusted to do the right thing. *
I can't see any proof that golf is any more dangerous than a walk, cycle or run. Now if the government decide to ban all exercise due to contact being possible then that's fair enough.

I have been massively effected by the outbreak btw, but that doesn't mean the world should or feasibly can be expected to live in solitude for ever.
		
Click to expand...

No they are affecting everybody they come into contact with afterwards and everybody they come into afterwards and so on.

I would expect and hope every activity where social distancing doesn't get followed to get banned.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2020)

SGC001 said:



			No they are affecting everybody they come into contact with afterwards and everybody they come into afterwards and so on.

I would expect and hope every activity where social distancing doesn't get followed to get banned.
		
Click to expand...

If they're not practicing good social distance on a golf course then I doubt they are when shopping or doing anything else.

There isn't an activity available where you can guarantee you won't go near someone.
Go for a walk and you're just as likely.

You can't or at least shouldn't penalise all people for the fear of a few.

This isn't a. It's not fair rant. As I'll follow the rules as long as I have to. I just think the logic is totally flawed as it clearly is no more risk than maky allowed activities currenelty.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It might be quite rare, but it will still happen and there lies the problem.
The majority of golfers are older and more at risk as has already been said.
All the people saying it will be ok, have probably not had any real experience of the virus.
Im in my 30’s and pretty healthy yet it gave me a fair old fright.
Im 3 weeks from showing symptoms and still not quite 100%.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll be 100% soon. As others have said we can't stay locked up forever and there will  probably be a spike whenever we relax restrictions. If golf can be played safely then it should be allowed (as should anything that can be done safely - why ban something if it's safe) and if some people choose to be irresponsible and play it in an unsafe way by not following the rules then that's their decision and they should be warned then banned if necessary. I would say golfers generally follow rules better than most - just look at our rule book.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

peld said:



			i would go a step further and stop the over 40s too, can never be too sure!!
		
Click to expand...

The slowest player in our club is 24yrs old off plus two and thinks he’s on the tour.
The time he takes to putt is just unbelievable looks from every angle.
So it won’t stop the slow play.
An 80yr old member asked him to hurry up once as he said he was “stiffening up.”


----------



## GB72 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just seen a social media post (so take with a pinch of salt), that Ireland will be opening their courses from Saturday morning with an announcement being made at 5.00 tomorrow.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And that sums up the selfishness of golfers....

I want to play..........

☹️
		
Click to expand...

It's not selfish or irresponsible if you genuinely believe it can be done safely. If you don't think it can be done safely and say we should be able to play then that would be selfish. I think it can be done safely so should be in the first group of activities to be allowed (with restrictions) when the time is right. I don't think there's any justification in a free society for stopping people from doing something that can be done safely. When they bring in contact tracing it will be interesting to see if any cases are traced back to the golf course - if so in any numbers then we'll have to accept it's not as safe as some of us think - personally I think this will be unlikely.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Just seen a social media post (so take with a pinch of salt), that Ireland will be opening their courses from Saturday morning with an announcement being made at 5.00 tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

how much is a ferry crossing?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			THANK YOU Happy Hacker!  And NO THANK YOU Jacko_G! Where IS the selfishness in what I have said?  Although keen to play, I don't want to play before it is deemed safe to play. I merely mentioned the two tee idea. As Happy Hacker has said DOZENS of folk are walking freely and indiscriminately across our courses as I write. I've got to say Jacko_G that you would not be on my two ball list!
		
Click to expand...

Good cos it'll be singles or same family only just now.


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2020)

Over the last 1-2 weeks, have gone back to doing speed training and managed to convince the wife to have a go.

She has already gone from swinging normally around 57-58 to swinging at mid 64-66. And her max has gone from 62 on the first session to 70mph. All measure on the little swing radar. The one arm shaft swings she has done even better on. Me, well not so great, think I am near my max from last time I did it, I'm a failure 

Helps to pass an evening away and a bit of exercise, surprising how much effort it takes to speed out of your boots, so I'm already back into golf. Must get the putter out next, to see if I can shake off the dust

I miss golf ...........................................................


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Good cos it'll be singles or same family only just now.
		
Click to expand...

How does that get policed then, not the singles obviously but the same families. In a club of say 1000 members there are likely to be a few from the same family but not big numbers yet myself and my two brothers are members of the same club, are we ok to play together yet we don't live together. 

Singles, pah! think I'd rather go have a cycle, golf on your own is dull.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			bottom line is playing golf is perfectly safe durring this period.  anyone who thinks otherwise is stupid. so why aren't we playing?   it's simple.  you allow golf then you'll have an argument from solo sailing, fishing, bowls. the list is endless.  people are stupid, they see someone playing golf and 10 minutes later they'll be calling their mates arranging a five aside football match because "it's not fair".   it's crazy that I can't sit on a fishing lake by myself but I completely understand why I cant
		
Click to expand...

Why is it perfectly safe.

A sneeze onto a flag pole? Is that perfectly safe?

Break an ankle and have to have ambulance crews attend - is that perfectly safe? As I say just playing devils advocate but it certainly isn't perfectly safe and to brand someone stupid for stating that it clearly isn't 100% safe says more about you.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			How does that get policed then, not the singles obviously but the same families. In a club of say 1000 members there are likely to be a few from the same family but not big numbers yet myself and my two brothers are members of the same club, are we ok to play together yet we don't live together.

Singles, pah! think I'd rather go have a cycle, golf on your own is dull.
		
Click to expand...

No idea who will police any of it. Who will want to? However the "leaked information" appears to suggest IF golf starts back up this may very well be the case.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why is it perfectly safe.

A sneeze onto a flag pole? Is that perfectly safe?

Break an ankle and have to have ambulance crews attend - is that perfectly safe? As I say just playing devils advocate but it certainly isn't perfectly safe and to brand someone stupid for stating that it clearly isn't 100% safe says more about you.
		
Click to expand...

simple,  don't touch the flag in the unlikely event that a person who had covid just happen to sneeze on a 15mm wide pole!!

how many times have you seen a broken ankle on a golf course?    I'm more likely to break an an walking down my stairs at home. 

you could say "what if" all day.  the simple fact is you would be extremely unlucky to contract covid on a golf course if you didn't follow basic rules. measures that are put in place are more than sufficient.     
i for one agree with course closures though


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why is it perfectly safe.

A sneeze onto a flag pole? Is that perfectly safe?

Break an ankle and have to have ambulance crews attend - is that perfectly safe? As I say just playing devils advocate but it certainly isn't perfectly safe and to brand someone stupid for stating that it clearly isn't 100% safe says more about you.
		
Click to expand...

You really are the Eeyore of this thread aren't you, smile, that's more contagious!

Flag pole - Sneeze away, we're not going to touch them!
Break an ankle - You could do that on your daily exercise of walking...you can cause a lot more problems being on, or falling off, a bike.

Take a breath, think about the good times and just let people find a way.

CK


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Why is it perfectly safe.

A sneeze onto a flag pole? Is that perfectly safe?

Break an ankle and have to have ambulance crews attend - is that perfectly safe? As I say just playing devils advocate but it certainly isn't perfectly safe and to brand someone stupid for stating that it clearly isn't 100% safe says more about you.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is 100% safe. Even staying in bed all day will mean you become unfit and probably overweight. If we have to wait until it's 100% safe then we'll never do anything ever again. It doesn't have to be 100% safe just low risk and I would say golf is very low risk.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			simple,  don't touch the flag in the unlikely event that a person who had covid just happen to sneeze on a 15mm wide pole!!

how many times have you seen a broken ankle on a golf course?    I'm more likely to break an an walking down my stairs at home.

you could say "what if" all day.  the simple fact is you would be extremely unlucky to contract covid on a golf course if you didn't follow basic rules. measures that are put in place are more than sufficient.    
i for one agree with course closures though
		
Click to expand...

So from branding people stupid you now agree it could happen.

Thank you.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			You really are the Eeyore of this thread aren't you, smile, that's more contagious!

Flag pole - Sneeze away, we're not going to touch them!
Break an ankle - You could do that on your daily exercise of walking...you can cause a lot more problems being on, or falling off, a bike.

Take a breath, think about the good times and just let people find a way.

CK
		
Click to expand...

Do flag poles not blow in the wind?

It wasn't that long ago people were complaining that big sausage fingers were damaging holes therefore it's perfectly reasonable to suggest that there will be some inadvertent touching of the flag!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Nothing is 100% safe. Even staying in bed all day will mean you become unfit and probably overweight. If we have to wait until it's 100% safe then we'll never do anything ever again. It doesn't have to be 100% safe just low risk and I would say golf is very low risk.
		
Click to expand...

Correct it is low risk. However I was referring to someone stupidly saying it was perfectly safe which is utter rubbish.

Low risk is completely different from "perfectly safe".


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Correct it is low risk. However I was referring to someone stupidly saying it was perfectly safe which is utter rubbish.

Low risk is completely different from "perfectly safe".
		
Click to expand...

a jumbo jet could land on your house.  it could happen but if your anticipating it your stupid!!!!!


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Correct it is low risk. However I was referring to someone stupidly saying it was perfectly safe which is utter rubbish.

Low risk is completely different from "perfectly safe".
		
Click to expand...

Is perfectly safe the same as 100% safe? As we've agreed 100% safe isn't really possible so maybe perfectly safe just means very safe. This has become a very pedantic discussion. ☺️


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd reckon you have more chance of catching CV19 doing your shopping that you would playing golf all things being equal.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			a jumbo jet could land on your house.  it could happen but if your anticipating it your stupid!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it I'm not on a flight path so I'd suggest you are stupid to suggest it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'd reckon you have more chance of catching CV19 doing your shopping that you would playing golf all things being equal.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly wouldn't disagree. Just saying it's not perfectly safe. 

All scenarios require to be discussed by the authorities before any sports are allowed to reopen.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I doubt it I'm not on a flight path so I'd suggest you are stupid to suggest it.
		
Click to expand...

why do you even come on this forum?  all you do is post against people.  no banter, no humour.  just a mood hoover!   seriously, do you have a laugh in your personal life or so pedantic with everything?   I mean, Liverpoolphil likes a good argument but at least the bloke has a crack now and then!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			why do you even come on this forum?  all you do is post against people.  no banter, no humour.  just a mood hoover!   seriously, do you have a laugh in your personal life or so pedantic with everything?   I mean, Liverpoolphil Phil likes a good argument but at least the bloke has a crack now and then!
		
Click to expand...

Your beaten goodbye.

Your argument has been shot to bits. Bit your your "sense of humour"


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Your beaten goodbye.

Your argument has been shot to bits. Bit your your "sense of humour"
		
Click to expand...

do me a favour put me on your ignore list


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 30, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Nothing is 100% safe. Even staying in bed all day will mean you become unfit and probably overweight. If we have to wait until it's 100% safe then we'll never do anything ever again. It doesn't have to be 100% safe just low risk and I would say golf is very low risk.
		
Click to expand...

The most damaging period of my life was a result of lying in bed, i had a really bad cold that developed into pneumonia but i also developed blood clots on both lungs that i was told were as a result of being bed ridden.

There are plenty of things more dangerous than playing golf.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			do me a favour put me on your ignore list
		
Click to expand...

You are aware you can do that yourself?

Please just pipe down your adding nothing to this debate now.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You are aware you can do that yourself?

Please just pipe down your adding nothing to this debate now.
		
Click to expand...

and you certainly are zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## IainP (Apr 30, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I'm as keen to get out there as any of you, but surely the use of two tees is just taking things too far? I have twice mentioned on this thread my experiences in supermarkets, (insulting response from "fundy" on one of them, but we will ignore that). It beggars belief that any of you could consider being in an enclosed area such as a supermarket, and then.......in the open air, a bloomin' golf course for God's sake, with ONE other person (your pp) anywhere near you, and we are talking of the use of a separate tee.
The likes of Captain Tom could tell you a thing or two about risk, and before anyone starts, I acknowledge completely, and regret that lives have been lost, and WILL be lost to this awful virus, and if you have been affected directly by the Covid-19 you are free to have a differing opinion. You've just had mine.
		
Click to expand...

There are a load of good arguments for starting golf, but the best thing is to steer clear of the supermarket piece. I'm sure I posted this about forty pages ago - there is a risk to going for essential food shopping, that is acknowledged. (Personally I've managed to not have to queue to enter a shop since this started). There is also a risk in various social activities like golf. It is not about replacing one risk with another though, it is about adding the non essential risk on top of the essential risk.  My suggestion is find a better argument. I'm keen to restart golf also.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Please just pipe down your adding nothing to this debate now.
		
Click to expand...




hovis said:



			and you certainly are zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Fight, fight, fight, fight


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 30, 2020)

Going off this briefing by Boris and how he is going to lay out a plan for the economy and getting back to work, i think it's quite clear that any discussion on social interaction, leisure and recreation is not on the agenda at this time.

I suspect we can forget about the rumours of a return in May, we will be lucky to get back playing before July.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

5OTT said:



			The most damaging period of my life was a result of lying in bed, i had a really bad cold that developed into pneumonia but i also developed blood clots on both lungs that i was told were as a result of being bed ridden.

There are plenty of things more dangerous than playing golf.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds horrendous. Hope you've made a full recovery.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 30, 2020)

5OTT said:



			Going off this briefing by Boris and how he is going to lay out a plan for the economy and getting back to work, i think it's quite clear that any discussion on social interaction, leisure and recreation is not on the agenda at this time.

I suspect we can forget about the rumours of a return in May, we will be lucky to get back playing before July.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will have to be put on the agenda quite soon as although the economy etc is the number 2 priority (after saving lives) leisure is still important to people and if the rules don't ease to some extent and begin to appear illogical and unjustified then people will gradually start ignoring them - it would be better if they were relaxed in an orderly than a disorderly fashion.


----------



## IanM (Apr 30, 2020)

I think more clarity next week...I think the "economy" includes Leisure Industry! (or I hope it does) But, all driven by the data....which staring to move in right direction.  Maybe June is a poss!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Risk is going to be evident in everything we do for the foreseeable. It's about managing the risk sensibily and negating as many scenarios as possible in order to slow down the spread of Covid 19.

Going by what has been reported today and with Germany seeing a slight spike when relaxing I think we'll be slightly more cautious for a period of time yet. My daily commute I'm seeing more and more cars on the roads now. Are these all essential/work related journeys??

More than likely not.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I think it will have to be put on the agenda quite soon as although the economy etc is the number 2 priority (after saving lives) leisure is still important to people and if the rules don't ease to some extent and begin to appear illogical and unjustified then people will gradually start ignoring them - it would be better if they were relaxed in an orderly than a disorderly fashion.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's fair to say that people have become far more relaxed about things than they were in the first few weeks. What the country needs to do is to understand the difference between becoming complacent and being cautious. 

There is a lot more traffic on the roads now that there was in the first couple of weeks so it's obvious more are going about doing things they hadn't in the first few weeks and the government have a fine line to tread cause it is only a matter of time before the public will start to ignore the restrictions that have been put upon them for 6 weeks now, bearing in mind the R number is now below 1. 

Personally, the golf thing for me isn't as big as the travel restriction in my book, that needs serious looking at cause I genuinely  believe that I am no risk travelling alone and coming in to contact with no one but am restricted from doing so and sure many will feel the same.


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Do flag poles not blow in the wind?

It wasn't that long ago people were complaining that big sausage fingers were damaging holes therefore it's perfectly reasonable to suggest that there will be some inadvertent touching of the flag!
		
Click to expand...

Flag Poles - The ball will not be going in the bottom of the hole...soooo sausage or Quorn fingers (don't want to upset the vegans) won't be an issue.
No mention about the broken ankle though, have you conceded on this or are you going to come back with some other handbrake attempt.

Come on Jacko, you may be going through a hard time, so turn the wifi off and go listen to the birds in the trees, take a breath (away from a flag pole ) and enjoy the moment.

CK


----------



## 5OTT (Apr 30, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Sounds horrendous. Hope you've made a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

I did thanks, i had no idea at the time of how serious blood clots are though, I was told 1 in 6 don't recover from a clot on the lung never mind both.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			Flag Poles - The ball will not be going in the bottom of the hole...soooo sausage or Quorn fingers (don't want to upset the vegans) won't be an issue.
No mention about the broken ankle though, have you conceded on this or are you going to come back with some other handbrake attempt.

Come on Jacko, you may be going through a hard time, so turn the wifi off and go listen to the birds in the trees, take a breath (away from a flag pole ) and enjoy the moment.

CK
		
Click to expand...

I've had my hour today, can't do more.

Sausage fingers (good point re Quorn) will still inadvertently run a risk of touching the flag however now a mute point now that we've established it's not "perfectly safe" to play golf.


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I've had my hour today, can't do more.

Sausage fingers (good point re Quorn) will still inadvertently run a risk of touching the flag however now a mute point now that we've established it's not "perfectly safe" to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty people working ( and more soon according to the PM), going to the shops etc.
People playing golf sensibly only adds an absolutely minuscule risk, an optional one at that.

Perhaps Jacko needs to step back from this thread as is it going downhill with people generally bickering. I would hate for this thread to be binned, a lot of useful info and ideas have been shared.  Just a thought!


----------



## peld (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Risk is going to be evident in everything we do for the foreseeable. It's about managing the risk sensibily and negating as many scenarios as possible in order to slow down the spread of Covid 19.

Going by what has been reported today and with Germany seeing a slight spike when relaxing I think we'll be slightly more cautious for a period of time yet. My daily commute I'm seeing more and more cars on the roads now. Are these all essential/work related journeys??

More than likely not.
		
Click to expand...

It will definitely spike when we ease, no question. People who think this will disappear and this is it are deluded. As long as the spike is within the NHS's capacity that is the key factor. If people are sensible then the aim is just to maintain a low number of cases. That should be possible with sensible rules and keeping the right things closed or prohibited - care homes still need to be isolated, no large gatherings, sensible shopping rules, phased return to work and school etc


----------



## Sats (Apr 30, 2020)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...lf-will-be-played-safely-post-lockdown-196727

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## Sats (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			why do you even come on this forum?  all you do is post against people.  no banter, no humour.  just a *mood hoover*!   seriously, do you have a laugh in your personal life or so pedantic with everything?   I mean, Liverpoolphil likes a good argument but at least the bloke has a crack now and then!
		
Click to expand...

Mood Hoover  I'm stealing that!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 30, 2020)

Sats said:



			Mood Hoover  I'm stealing that!
		
Click to expand...

Waiting for a certain person to step in to explain that it’s not physically possible to hoover a mood. Nothing is to small to argue about.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 30, 2020)

peld said:



			It will definitely spike when we ease, no question. People who think this will disappear and this is it are deluded. As long as the spike is within the NHS's capacity that is the key factor. If people are sensible then the aim is just to maintain a low number of cases. That should be possible with sensible rules and keeping the right things closed or prohibited - care homes still need to be isolated, no large gatherings, sensible shopping rules, phased return to work and school etc
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that it's a given (spiking of cases), despite Jacko's very best wishes. The R value in Denmark has not increased since their lockdown was relaxed "There are no signs that the Covid-19 epidemic is accelerating,” the *State Serum Institute*, which is responsible for preparedness against infectious diseases, said " and although Germany recorded a minor increase a couple of days ago, I think it was down again by today (though I don't have the link to hand).
Ask yourself this - if you were allowed to leave the house more often, would you change your behaviour substantially? I wouldn't , and I've been working throughout the lockdown.
If you keep on washing your hands and behave sensibly, the risk can be managed (including the sensible suggestions which you make regarding large gatherings etc)
The thing which bothers me most is how London gets to work - Public transport in the capital is the largest risk for close contact with random strangers that I can imagine. Summer might allow the use of cycles within the M25, but a very large cumber of people commute in from further afield.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

KenL said:



			There are plenty people working ( and more soon according to the PM), going to the shops etc.
People playing golf sensibly only adds an absolutely minuscule risk, an optional one at that.

Perhaps Jacko needs to step back from this thread as is it going downhill with people generally bickering. I would hate for this thread to be binned, a lot of useful info and ideas have been shared.  Just a thought!
		
Click to expand...

Step back for raising perfectly honest and real concerns?

I think not my good Sir. It's very good to have concerns aired and addressed. Sadly branding people "idiots" or similar takes it downhill not raising issues.

Cheers


----------



## pendodave (Apr 30, 2020)

KenL said:



			There are plenty people working ( and more soon according to the PM), going to the shops etc.
People playing golf sensibly only adds an absolutely minuscule risk, an optional one at that.

Perhaps Jacko needs to step back from this thread as is it going downhill with people generally bickering. I would hate for this thread to be binned, a lot of useful info and ideas have been shared.  Just a thought!
		
Click to expand...

I concur, but don't really mind either way. I think of him a bit like one or two others on the forum - a tad tiresome, but on balance I'm more glad that I'm not him than I am annoyed by him...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I concur, but don't really mind either way. I think of him a bit like one or two others on the forum - a tad tiresome, but on balance I'm more glad that I'm not him than I am annoyed by him...
		
Click to expand...

😁😁😁


----------



## ger147 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hopefully can get back playing soon, assuming the club can operate financially, having to pay for the full greenkeeping staff to maintain the course for play with no income as the shop and clubhouse will no doubt remain closed.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2020)

I think people have become numb to the numbers a bit. 

When this kicked off, 100 deaths seemed alot. When it broke 200 it felt like a large increase. We swiftly moved to nearly 1000 in one day.  

This has been decreasing and overtime people have become a little restless in a selfish but also natural way. 

The numbers are still way to high to ease restrictions. Especially if they are going to be nationwide.  Derry doesnt seem to have been affected anywhere near as much as some cities in england. I could probably get to golf and golf quite safely but since we are all supposed to be in this together and looking to avoid a second wave, I will be happy to sit it out for a fair while longer. 

I'd love a game of golf as much as anyone, but its clearly not time to lower our guard. 

I'd happily take a July 1st game if offered. If may arrive sooner.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			The numbers are still way to high to ease restrictions..
		
Click to expand...

BoJo has said we are past the peak, the R number is below 1, what kind of numbers do YOU suggest before restrictions are eased in any way ?


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Fight, fight, fight, fight 

Click to expand...

id be confident but I just tried to show my 6 year old how to walk on your hands!!!!!  what was I thinking!


HappyHacker1 said:



			BoJo has said we are past the peak, the R number is below 1, what kind of numbers do YOU suggest before restrictions are eased in any way ?
		
Click to expand...

i dont understand why deaths are a factor when easing off.  surely new infection rate is the number?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I think people have become numb to the numbers a bit.

When this kicked off, 100 deaths seemed alot. When it broke 200 it felt like a large increase. We swiftly moved to nearly 1000 in one day. 

This has been decreasing and overtime people have become a little restless in a selfish but also natural way.

The numbers are still way to high to ease restrictions. Especially if they are going to be nationwide.  Derry doesnt seem to have been affected anywhere near as much as some cities in england. I could probably get to golf and golf quite safely but since we are all supposed to be in this together and looking to avoid a second wave, I will be happy to sit it out for a fair while longer.

I'd love a game of golf as much as anyone, but its clearly not time to lower our guard.

I'd happily take a July 1st game if offered. If may arrive sooner.
		
Click to expand...

Some people don't like sense and questions being asked re being allowed back to golf. Golf is all that matters to some judging by attitudes.

Very reasoned response.👍


----------



## KenL (Apr 30, 2020)

Still droning on there Jacko...


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Great idea. Would hugely reduce the numbers on courses. Solves all the issues around slow play etc. And then they’ve got 4 years to find a vaccine. Suits me perfectly 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

This place needs an "unlike" button


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			a jumbo jet could land on your house.  it could happen but if your anticipating it your stupid!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Technically it can’t land on your house .
It could crash on your house but that’s nitpicking.


----------



## hovis (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Technically it can’t land on your house .
It could crash on your house but that’s nitpicking.

Click to expand...

you do make a good point 😁. suprised he didn't come up with that one


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			Flag Poles - The ball will not be going in the bottom of the hole...soooo sausage or Quorn fingers (don't want to upset the vegans) won't be an issue.
No mention about the broken ankle though, have you conceded on this or are you going to come back with some other handbrake attempt.

Come on Jacko, you may be going through a hard time, so turn the wifi off and go listen to the birds in the trees, take a breath (away from a flag pole ) and enjoy the moment.

CK
		
Click to expand...

My mate stood on a rabbit hole once on Longridge gc broke his leg .
It was a nightmare as it’s in the middle of nowhere.
Another lad I played with recently broke his arm walking off the tee on a slope.
I might be a jinkz.
These things happen but it’s just accidental.
But if your not on the course you can’t hurt yourself ,I see the logic.
But he could do that walking in the park.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Technically it can’t land on your house .
It could crash on your house but that’s nitpicking.

Click to expand...


Plus it would still have to be miles off the flight path!

😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

hovis said:



			you do make a good point 😁. suprised he didn't come up with that one
		
Click to expand...

He dosnt live on a flight path .
But does a crashing plane have a flight path?
Answers on a postcard ,might take my mind off this virus.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Plus it would still have to be miles off the flight path!

😉
		
Click to expand...

Flight path ?
Think the clue is it’s crashing.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Flight path ?
Think the clue is it’s crashing.

Click to expand...

I'll take my chances and suggest it'll still be nearer to a flight path.

😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Waiting for a certain person to step in to explain that it’s not physically possible to hoover a mood. Nothing is to small to argue about.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find your wrong.
I caught my wife’s hair once with the hoover and her mood changed very rapidly.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think you will find your wrong.
I caught my wife’s hair once with the hoover and her mood changed very rapidly.

Click to expand...

I take it you weren’t fitted for your hoover. It makes all the difference!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I take it you weren’t fitted for your hoover. It makes all the difference!
		
Click to expand...

I have a Dyson like James Bonds gun!
It only works when my palm print is on the handle!


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have a Dyson like James Bonds gun!
It only works when my palm print is on the handle!

Click to expand...

sounds like the worst hoover ever!!!!


----------



## IainP (Apr 30, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have a Dyson like James Bonds gun!
It only works when my palm print is on the handle!

Click to expand...

Probably the lockdown but I'm proper confused now - what kind of vacuum is it? A dyson or a hoover? 🤷‍♂️😉


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 30, 2020)

There is speculation that Massachusetts courses may soon open under specified conditions.
The seniors with whom I play, however, have been in touch by phone and email.
Few show any confidence about playing yet.  The northeast is still being hammered with fatalities, and seniors have the highest risk.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2020)

Great thread.  We have a Dyson and the wife thinks we should have bought a shark. Not sure if anyone agrees with her.
As for playing golf the message has been stay home protect the NHS. From what I have seen out of my window most people have ignored this. 
Then there is delivery after delivery by Royal Mail, supermarkets, Hermes, DPD, Yodel and then there are the fellas in normal vans and cars sticking parcels in porches whoever they are.  Then people ask me how I am coping with isolation, it’s like Carnos circus up and down our street, where is the isolation?  
I have spoken more to my neighbours in the last 5 weeks than previous 5 months albeit behind wheelie bins and fences.
So back to the question I will play golf when the government tells me I can.  When they do I will play on my own and make up my own rules. So if you see a chap after lockdown tossing balls out of bunkers and gimmes at 6 foot from the hole. That will be me, enjoying the exercise, fresh air, nature and real self isolation...bliss.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			There is speculation that Massachusetts courses may soon open under specified conditions.
The seniors with whom I play, however, have been in touch by phone and email.
Few show any confidence about playing yet.  The northeast is still being hammered with fatalities, and seniors have the highest risk.
		
Click to expand...

Stay safe boomer.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 30, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Stay safe boomer.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. You too.


----------



## Newforesthooker (Apr 30, 2020)

Golf has been in my life for 30 years. But the selfishness of golfers/people is beyond belief. Everyone has something, someone they miss. Get a grip


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

Newforesthooker said:



			Golf has been in my life for 30 years. But the selfishness of golfers/people is beyond belief. Everyone has something, someone they miss. Get a grip
		
Click to expand...

where do you play hooker?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm hoping to be back playing  golf by mid May , fingers crossed


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			BoJo has said we are past the peak, the R number is below 1, what kind of numbers do YOU suggest before restrictions are eased in any way ?
		
Click to expand...


Personally speaking over 650 deaths in a day sounds too much. 

We are teetering under an R1 of 1 after being locked down for month. I'm no expert but surely that rises again pretty quickly once we come out from under our rock. 

When and how I dont know. I'm not paid the big bucks to make that call.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

It's inevitable cases will rise but you can't lock down forever, the whole point of the lock down was to flatten the curve and protect the NHS, this has been done and has been successful.

It only takes an idiot to think coming out of lock down would be back as we were, that's just not gonna happen what is scary is there will be some out there that think everything is hunky dory and good to go, the family two doors down from me for one, I'm not even sure they are aware of it the amount of visitors they've had.


----------



## rulefan (May 1, 2020)

As lock down is released, more people will come into contact with others. Anyone unknowingly infected will have more chances to infect more people. Who will in turn meet more people..........
Only when universal testing can show that no one is infected should lock down be lifted fully (ie social distancing obsolete)


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 1, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Personally speaking over 650 deaths in a day sounds too much.

We are teetering under an R1 of 1 after being locked down for month. I'm no expert but surely that rises again pretty quickly once we come out from under our rock.

When and how I dont know. I'm not paid the big bucks to make that call.
		
Click to expand...


There is a separation between deaths and the R number, many deaths will lag behind the point of catching it by 2-3 weeks particularly given time on a ventilator or will be for the very vulnerable in care homes for example where I expect you may have high deaths even where the R number is lower in that setting.

The R number will be looking at rates of infection currently and therefore can still be lower than 1 as cases are reducing - it's just we are reducing from a very high number of cases hence the deaths.

If they can keep that R number (think they mentioned it's currently between 0.6 and 0.8) lower so the cases fall further it then gives them a better chance of testing and track/tracing when isolation is partially lifted which just wouldn't have been possible at the start given testing capacity and knowledge of the virus at that stage.

That's my non-qualified, very basic understanding, anyway.


----------



## OnTour (May 1, 2020)

June 20th - not really fussed tbh golf is unimportant along with the premier footballers who think they also have a right to avoid the lockdown period to play football. one rule for all or get ready for normal life and 10000's more death a month.  

Get the pubs/club bar open share a few used glasses from your fellow idiot covid19 spreaders.


----------



## J55TTC (May 1, 2020)

I received this from a friend a while back, Its apparently a leaked government document that Michael Gove denied and later inadvertently made reference to - I was very skeptical. With BoJo's announcement yesterday the "red phase" would appear to be accurate. It will be interesting to hear what he has to say next week but to quote BoJo from a response he gave to the Spectator news paper "We're considering only a very small easing of the lockdown to include some recommencing of outdoor activities".

My prediction is golf will be allowed from the 11th May.
I will adhere to all guidance given and exercise what sometimes seems to be lacking in today's society - Common Sense.
Seeing as I haven't played since January, I'll be on the course on my own for at least 9 holes most days of the week.


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			I received this from a friend a while back, Its apparently a leaked government document that Michael Gove denied and later inadvertently made reference to - I was very skeptical. With BoJo's announcement yesterday the "red phase" would appear to be accurate. It will be interesting to hear what he has to say next week but to quote BoJo from a response he gave to the Spectator news paper "We're considering only a very small easing of the lockdown to include some recommencing of outdoor activities".

My prediction is golf will be allowed from the 11th May.
I will adhere to all guidance given and exercise what sometimes seems to be lacking in today's society - Common Sense.
Seeing as I haven't played since January, I'll be on the course on my own for at least 9 holes most days of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get the red phase part allowing hairdressers to reopen as one of the first businesses considering we will still need social distancing measures.


----------



## J55TTC (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I don't get the red phase part allowing hairdressers to reopen as one of the first businesses considering we will still need social distancing measures.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I said the same thing to my wife and she said "most women will go the the hairdresser once every 3-4 weeks" My response of what a waste of money didn't go down well!


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

i hope its soon in fact why not just relax the whole lot as of now??

 from the way some people around here behave we might as well.


----------



## peld (May 1, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			I received this from a friend a while back, Its apparently a leaked government document that Michael Gove denied and later inadvertently made reference to - I was very skeptical. With BoJo's announcement yesterday the "red phase" would appear to be accurate. It will be interesting to hear what he has to say next week but to quote BoJo from a response he gave to the Spectator news paper "We're considering only a very small easing of the lockdown to include some recommencing of outdoor activities".

My prediction is golf will be allowed from the 11th May.
I will adhere to all guidance given and exercise what sometimes seems to be lacking in today's society - Common Sense.
Seeing as I haven't played since January, I'll be on the course on my own for at least 9 holes most days of the week.
		
Click to expand...

so basically that says we are almost back to normal on June 11. Not a chance. No way will cinemas and pubs be open by then.
and not sure why hairdressers get called out as special?! 
that looks like its been made by a newspaper (daily fail probably)


----------



## J55TTC (May 1, 2020)

peld said:



			so basically that says we are almost back to normal on June 11. Not a chance. No way will cinemas and pubs be open by then.
and not sure why hairdressers get called out as special?!
that looks like its been made by a newspaper (daily fail probably)
		
Click to expand...

Lets see what happens...


----------



## peld (May 1, 2020)

i think the red and amber phases seem sensible apart from the hairdressers and the restaurants.
The green phase is impossible to put a date on until its clear the cases are manageable


----------



## J55TTC (May 1, 2020)

peld said:



			i think the red and amber phases seem sensible apart from the hairdressers and the restaurants.
The green phase is impossible to put a date on until its clear the cases are manageable
		
Click to expand...

Agree, hairdressers is a weird one, this and restaurants in the amber phase was what led me to be doubtful this was of any relevance and why I didn't bother posting it. I dug it out of my email bin this morning after hearing what BoJo said last night.
The green phase if credible would be based on "performance" during red and amber, surely.
If restaurants did open, common sense for me would say stay away but as already mentioned by others there will always be people who lack common sense and be stupid about it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2020)

There’s a video doing the rounds on social media of a man & his son playing on a course.
He might aswell take up another sport now 🤣


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 1, 2020)

I've made a very small contribution to this thread, however, there's a very interesting article today in the Daily Telegraph, which echoes many of my, and my partner's (works in the medical world) thoughts.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/04/30/five-facts-suggest-lockdown-mistake/


----------



## GB72 (May 1, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Agree, hairdressers is a weird one, this and restaurants in the amber phase was what led me to be doubtful this was of any relevance and why I didn't bother posting it. I dug it out of my email bin this morning after hearing what BoJo said last night.
The green phase if credible would be based on "performance" during red and amber, surely.
If restaurants did open, common sense for me would say stay away but as already mentioned by others there will always be people who lack common sense and be stupid about it.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the hairdresser part being a concession to personal wellbeing and mental health. Ladies hairdressers I can sort of see in that they are generally appointment only and more spaced out. May need temp checks or masks though. as for barbers, there is no way that the Saturday morning scrum at my local barbers counts as social distancing.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I've made a very small contribution to this thread, however, there's a very interesting article today in the Daily Telegraph, which echoes many of my, and my partner's (works in the medical world) thoughts.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/04/30/five-facts-suggest-lockdown-mistake/

Click to expand...


You'll have to tell me what it says cause I'm not signing up for their free trial by filling in my personal details etc


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You'll have to tell me what it says cause I'm not signing up for their free trial by filling in my personal details etc
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry Happy Hacker, I hadn't realised that it wouldn't give you the full article. When I get a minute I will give you a precis of it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			There’s a video doing the rounds on social media of a man & his son playing on a course.
He might aswell take up another sport now 🤣
		
Click to expand...

there was a couple of guys who where challenged and filmed and posted on FB group i'm in.  They were not even members of the club.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			there was a couple of guys who where challenged and filmed and posted on FB group i'm in.  They were not even members of the club.
		
Click to expand...

Might be the same one as he wasn’t a member.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might be the same one as he wasn’t a member.
		
Click to expand...

a club near Preston i think it was?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a club near Preston i think it was?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure.
He’s getting hammered on Twitter tho.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 1, 2020)

Starting to look like May 11th will be the day here.

Bars open (terraces only) with limited capacity then, so I'd imagine that will mean golf clubs can open as well.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Starting to look like May 11th will be the day here.

Bars open (terraces only) with limited capacity then, so I'd imagine that will mean golf clubs can open as well.
		
Click to expand...

Where is here?  Sounds good.


----------



## Mick68 (May 1, 2020)

OnTour said:



			June 20th - not really fussed tbh golf is unimportant along with the premier footballers who think they also have a right to avoid the lockdown period to play football. one rule for all or get ready for normal life and 10000's more death a month. 

Get the pubs/club bar open share a few used glasses from your fellow idiot covid19 spreaders.
		
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be 1 rule for all. Then we'll all be locked down until the pubs can open and we're able to go to football matches and concerts and who knows when that will be. We should open up different shops, businesses and leisure activities when it's deemed safe and everything should be judged on it's own merits.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			Where is here?  Sounds good.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Spain Ken.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			I'm in Spain Ken.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.  Sounds like it has been very tough there.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			Good stuff.  Sounds like it has been very tough there.
		
Click to expand...

It has, and continues to be so.

Very strict lockdown with some really confusing permissions as to what we can and can't do.

Hopefully we are getting near the end now.


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2020)

Algarve opening next week... just had email from San Lorenzo and another from Pennina saying same thing... that's grand if you are there


----------



## Italian outcast (May 1, 2020)

Got an email from my club today - along with various docs re proposals from the Italian Golf Federation
Need to see how various proposals RE numbers etc works - they described 2, 3 or 4 as options
They did even talk about competitions - but no shotgun starts 

It looks like May 18th may be a possible starting date for Italy 

I think it really depends on how easing lockdown from Monday 4th goes
And usual caveats apply - if positive or symptomatic - or in living with or in contact with someone who is - you can't play


----------



## howbow88 (May 1, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			There shouldn't be 1 rule for all. Then we'll all be locked down until the pubs can open and we're able to go to football matches and concerts and who knows when that will be. We should open up different shops, businesses and leisure activities when it's deemed safe and everything should be judged on it's own merits.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Pretty much everything introduced in life goes through build up phases. This will be the same with the current situation. Eventually, life will be back to some normality. It's not all going to happen at once, and things like fishing and golf are likely to be early because of how they are operated. Things like pubs, restaurants, etc are likely to be later.

For what it's worth, a club around the corner from me emailed their members today, indicating that they will be ready to go on 8May, if they are allowed to do so.


----------



## Doodle (May 1, 2020)

It's a difficult balancing act for the Government, lift it too early & as deaths rise they will get hammered.
Lift it too late & we risk mass unemployment & huge business failures, the economy will be trashed & life will be lost anyway due to a lack of prosperity.

Ultimately, the Government is no different to you & me, we can only lock down for so long, regardless of the virus at some point the lockdown will be lifted to enable the economy to function.
Without an economy, we have nothing & that includes the NHS.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 1, 2020)

Just had a look on BRS and our place has quite a few bookings in for w/c May 11th. Am guessing just wishful thinking but you never know.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Just had a look on BRS and our place has quite a few bookings in for w/c May 11th. Am guessing just wishful thinking but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you'll be far off - either the 11th or the week after.


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Just had a look on BRS and our place has quite a few bookings in for w/c May 11th. Am guessing just wishful thinking but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Members have carried on booking on our BRS system - nothing wrong with hedging your bets. They might not get what they want, particularly as quite a number are booking for 4-balls, the likelihood of that happening being fairly remote.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

We've been told that anything currently on the booking system will be voided & new arrangements put up once they are known.

To be honest, I'm really not bothered as I have no appetite for it at all at the moment.  None whatsoever.


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			We've been told that anything currently on the booking system will be voided & new arrangements put up once they are known.

To be honest, I'm really not bothered as I have no appetite for it at all at the moment.  None whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I've not missed it as much as I thought I might.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			We've been told that anything currently on the booking system will be voided & new arrangements put up once they are known.

To be honest, I'm really not bothered as I have no appetite for it at all at the moment.  None whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Not much interest either, too much serious shit happening in the world to get excited about golf.

Even if I was missing it I would be giving the obsessed a wide berth the first few weeks.


----------



## banjofred (May 1, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I've not missed it as much as I thought I might.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no.....seve


----------



## Jacko_G (May 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Not much interest either, too much serious shit happening in the world to get excited about golf.

Even if I was missing it I would be giving the obsessed a wide berth the first few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

You'll upset people careful!

😂🏌️👍


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Oh no.....seve
		
Click to expand...

??


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 1, 2020)

Crown have just contacted all members about a potential re-start on May 11th.   I had advance news of this last night and did help to change the wording of some of the comments.   For May, play permitting, there will be no visitor play at Crown courses, just members and their guests.  2-balls at 8 minute intervals.     Now just waiting on some our less tolerant members to start complaining and wanting competitions to start immediately.


----------



## J55TTC (May 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Crown have just contacted all members about a potential re-start on May 11th.   I had advance news of this last night and did help to change the wording of some of the comments.   For May, play permitting, there will be no visitor play at Crown courses, just members and their guests.  2-balls at 8 minute intervals.     Now just waiting on some our less tolerant members to start complaining and wanting competitions to start immediately.
		
Click to expand...

I need to have a word with our manager as Im not getting any emails... checked spam as well.

No visitor play is great news, we should be able play safe.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2020)

Ireland have just extended their restrictions until 18/5.
A slight relaxation in that they can travel up to 5km from home to exercise 
Could be an indicator for us..


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A slight relaxation in that they can travel up to 5km from home to exercise
Could be an indicator for us..
		
Click to expand...


Firstly, what's the point of a 5km extension ? 

Secondly, going by that I wouldn't be getting to excited to use that as an indicator for the UK.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Firstly, what's the point of a 5km extension ? *No idea, I'm not privy to what the Irish government are thinking *

Secondly, going by that I wouldn't be getting to excited to use that as an indicator for the UK
*It could be an indicator one way or the other*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2020)

Some outdoor fitness and sporting activities will be allowed from 18 May in small groups, said Mr Varadkar


Could be golf.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2020)

Golf to be allowed in Guernsey from Monday 2 balls only


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Some outdoor fitness and sporting activities will be allowed from 18 May in small groups, said Mr Varadkar


Could be golf.
		
Click to expand...



It is golf.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Golf to be allowed in Guernsey from Monday 2 balls only
		
Click to expand...

I am hearing that is the case in Scotland too.
Not Monday but Monday 11th.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			I am hearing that is the case in Scotland too.
Not Monday but Monday 11th.
		
Click to expand...

Spill the beans.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			I am hearing that is the case in Scotland too.
Not Monday but Monday 11th.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I've heard the same rumours and think thats all it is at the moment , from what I've been told Guernsey has got the go ahead.


----------



## KenL (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Spill the beans.
		
Click to expand...

A good reporter never reveals their source ;-)


----------



## chasf (May 1, 2020)

Heard the same Monday the 11th , so hopefully it's true.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

KenL said:



			A good reporter never reveals their source ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't care less about your source, I want to know the info your source has.


----------



## peld (May 1, 2020)

Have my 5pm tee time booked for the 11th in case!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 1, 2020)

July 18th .. just bn announced


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			July 18th .. just bn announced
		
Click to expand...

Looks kosher but who knows.


----------



## upsidedown (May 1, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Looks kosher but who knows.

View attachment 30370

Click to expand...

Republic of Ireland's golf courses to reopen on limited basis from 18 May - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/52504786


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Looks kosher but who knows.

View attachment 30370

Click to expand...

You need to look at the signatures 😉


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I couldn't care less about your source, I want to know the info your source has.
		
Click to expand...

Monday 11th.  2 balls. 10 minute gaps.  Must book in advance.  Arrive for tee time.  Leave immediately. No clubhouse.


----------



## hovis (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			I need to have a word with our manager as Im not getting any emails... checked spam as well.

No visitor play is great news, we should be able play safe.
		
Click to expand...

genuine question.  why are you safer with no visitors?


----------



## howbow88 (May 2, 2020)

I guess clubs will look at it as an easy way of controlling the numbers. I will be interested to see how it goes at my pay and play... If they limited themselves to just members, they would only have about 60 or so possible players. That would work for maybe a week, but they would get days after that where only 6 or 7 will show up.


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I guess clubs will look at it as an easy way of controlling the numbers. I will be interested to see how it goes at my pay and play... If they limited themselves to just members, they would only have about 60 or so possible players. That would work for maybe a week, but they would get days after that where only 6 or 7 will show up.
		
Click to expand...

If a course is pay and play then hopefully they will allow play using the same guidelines as member clubs.


----------



## hovis (May 2, 2020)

I dont get the members only.  the way I see it is every person on the course has covid.  members or visitors.  I will treat all members and visitors like they have the plague and stay away


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

as suspected, just checked the booking sheets for both the clubs i'm a member at and all the advanced bookings, including the roll up booking for MWF group who still had booking for the next few weeks.... all blocked out


----------



## IanM (May 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			I dont get the members only.  the way I see it is every person on the course has covid.  members or visitors.  I will treat all members and visitors like they have the plague and stay away
		
Click to expand...

I assumed differentiation was because members will it not be paying green fees, members can go from car to first tee...


----------



## Siolag (May 2, 2020)

Our club will be members only mainly due to the fact that it’s likely tee times will be oversubscribed, and the members have missed a significant part of the year already.


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2020)

IanM said:



			I assumed differentiation was because members will it not be paying green fees, members can go from car to first tee...
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs have a membership where you pay a reduced green fee.....so they'd have to pay by card.
I think it's more to do with being able to control actions on the course with threats of suspension or in extreme cases crucifixion...


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

got an email from our place last night saying that if and when an announcement is made, all existing bookings will be deleted and it will be a case of starting again. makes sense as it's currently chokka with 4 balls at 8 minute intervals, both of those are unlikely to be allowed when we first go back.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 2, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Looks kosher but who knows.

View attachment 30370

Click to expand...

This is fake .. signed by owen lee joe king as in only joking


Officaly anounced last night ..all dependent on virus . Back to golf 18th 😀back to work 19th😬


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2020)

KenL said:



			I am hearing that is the case in Scotland too.
Not Monday but Monday 11th.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to my mate who is on the county and he's not heard or seen anything coming through "official channels" to suggest that 11th May is/has been agreed. Will have to see but his words were "nonsense". 

Maybe you heard from a better/more informed source and its still to be filtered down? At present I'm not convinced we will see anything happening.


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Spoke to my mate who is on the county and he's not heard or seen anything coming through "official channels" to suggest that 11th May is/has been agreed. Will have to see but his words were "nonsense".

Maybe you heard from a better/more informed source and its still to be filtered down? At present I'm not convinced we will see anything happening.
		
Click to expand...

Let's just say that I will be very disappointed if the source I heard this from made it up!


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			genuine question.  why are you safer with no visitors?
		
Click to expand...

Less people, less chance of contact. I’m a member at a crown club and no doubt the place would be heaving if visitors were allowed.


----------



## KenL (May 2, 2020)

What's a crown club?


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

KenL said:



			What's a crown club?
		
Click to expand...

Crown Golf group, they own around 12-15 courses I think. They offer memberships but it’s also pay and play at around £30 a round so open to all really.


----------



## hovis (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Less people, less chance of contact. I’m a member at a crown club and no doubt the place would be heaving if visitors were allowed.
		
Click to expand...

but there should be no difference.  you should stay away from everyone no matter how many or who they are if that makes sense.   the course can only be so busy.  I would completely agree if clubhouse and proshop was open but I don't get it otherwise


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2020)

Less travel is also a factor in the no visitors decision I'd imagine??

I guess they have some demographic that suggests most members are local?


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			but there should be no difference.  you should stay away from everyone no matter how many or who they are if that makes sense.   the course can only be so busy.  I would completely agree if clubhouse and proshop was open but I don't get it otherwise
		
Click to expand...

How are non members supposed to book a tee time? The only way would be to go into the pro shop. They will be the people who just turn up and make the car park and any other areas busy. A limited number of people in the pro shop and on the first tee will create queues, like at Sainsbury’s and we all know that’s probably our biggest risk area. 
A member books online and turns up 10 minutes before reducing any risk. Members are much more likely to respect the rules too.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			How are non members supposed to book a tee time? The only way would be to go into the pro shop. They will be the people who just turn up and make the car park and any other areas busy. A limited number of people in the pro shop and on the first tee will create queues, like at Sainsbury’s and we all know that’s probably our biggest risk area.
A member books online and turns up 10 minutes before reducing any risk. *Members are much more likely to respect the rules too.*

Click to expand...

I don’t agree with that at all. I’d say less than half my mates are members, and we regularly visit away courses. Not once have we disrespected rules simply as it isn’t our club.

i do agree it should start with members only, even if for a short period so that all members can play when they wish. After all, they’ve paid subs for 6 weeks with nothing in return.


----------



## hovis (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			How are non members supposed to book a tee time? The only way would be to go into the pro shop. They will be the people who just turn up and make the car park and any other areas busy. A limited number of people in the pro shop and on the first tee will create queues, like at Sainsbury’s and we all know that’s probably our biggest risk area.
A member books online and turns up 10 minutes before reducing any risk. Members are much more likely to respect the rules too.
		
Click to expand...

i suppose.  my club has said it will take payment over the phone and visitors will park in the visitors car park and walk straight to the first tee.  you might get the odd chancer I suppose


----------



## peld (May 2, 2020)

Members have the stick to follow the rules because that if they fail to obey the measure they can be kicked out, hence I do think it’s safer for it to members only at the beginning


----------



## SammmeBee (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			How are non members supposed to book a tee time? The only way would be to go into the pro shop. They will be the people who just turn up and make the car park and any other areas busy. A limited number of people in the pro shop and on the first tee will create queues, like at Sainsbury’s and we all know that’s probably our biggest risk area.
A member books online and turns up 10 minutes before reducing any risk. Members are much more likely to respect the rules too.
		
Click to expand...

Telephone or the new fangled internet booking type thingy?


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I don’t agree with that at all. I’d say less than half my mates are members, and we regularly visit away courses. Not once have we disrespected rules simply as it isn’t our club.

i do agree it should start with members only, even if for a short period so that all members can play when they wish. After all, they’ve paid subs for 6 weeks with nothing in return.
		
Click to expand...

I salute you, it’s great to see non members respecting the course but, although a bit of a generalisation, it’s not what we see at our place. Trolleys on greens, buggies driving through GUR etc etc the mind boggles! With this lack of common sense and respect I doubt these same visitors would pay much attention to the current situation. Again, this statement does not apply to all visitors


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			i suppose.  my club has said it will take payment over the phone and visitors will park in the visitors car park and walk straight to the first tee.  you might get the odd chancer I suppose
		
Click to expand...

I’m just using my club as an example. I hear what you’re saying but unfortunately there’s a lot of people lacking common sense out there. 
We don’t have a visitors car park and it would need policing in some way. That’s just more people knocking around.


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Telephone or the new fangled internet booking type thingy?
		
Click to expand...

Possible but it would need to be policed somehow and this just puts the management of the club at greater risk.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Possible but it would need to be policed somehow and this just puts the management of the club at greater risk.
		
Click to expand...

Just the same as Members then......


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 2, 2020)

As a member of a club that is open to visitors, I hope that it is only members allowed at first. We have been paying full membership to support the club, without being able to play. It would be a slap in the face to members if they are then unable to get tee times because they are booked by visitors.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			As a member of a club that is open to visitors, I hope that it is only members allowed at first. We have been paying full membership to support the club, without being able to play. It would be a slap in the face to members if they are then unable to get tee times because they are booked by visitors.
		
Click to expand...

We have cancelled all the scheduled opens for the year giving members an additional 8 days available golf and the Northern Counties Seniors has been cancelled giving us another 2 days.

No idea about visitors yet but since we are so isolated I would suspect its going to be quiet for a while on that front.


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Just the same as Members then......
		
Click to expand...

No, because members would turn up and play not having to stop at the pro shop to pay and nobody is required to police it. If it was known that a club was open to visitors with nobody policing it it would be carnage. 
And just like wedge has just pointed out, it’s a slap in the face to the members holding the club up on a financial crutch.


----------



## IainP (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			How are non members supposed to book a tee time? The only way would be to go into the pro shop. They will be the people who just turn up and make the car park and any other areas busy. A limited number of people in the pro shop and on the first tee will create queues, like at Sainsbury’s and we all know that’s probably our biggest risk area.
A member books online and turns up 10 minutes before reducing any risk. Members are much more likely to respect the rules too.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of courses have the ability for non members to book online,  plus the various tee time sites where you also can pay in advance.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			As a member of a club that is open to visitors, I hope that it is only members allowed at first. We have been paying full membership to support the club, without being able to play. It would be a slap in the face to members if they are then unable to get tee times because they are booked by visitors.
		
Click to expand...

At the same time, most clubs have a 'society/visitors day', ours is a Thursday, so once the ban is lifted, and if a society or advance booking became live shortly after the course became open, then the only thing that could affect those advanced bookings would be if there was a travelling [essential journey] restriction still in place, but then, as I have previously highlighted, the ruling on exercise and travelling to it can be waivered if the exercise is longer than the journey, but that's very subjective as there is no clear red line!

This could be a situation for my forthcoming Rickg Charity day, we may all be able to play, but if there are travelling restrictions in any guise, it could scupper things!

A large society could bring much needed extra revenue to a club, obviously only for the green fee's as the clubhouse will no doubt be closed, but with clubs offering free months etc, this is revenue they will really need, I don't think members can have it both ways, as such, I would expect my club to honour any advanced bookings as they become available, but not take any new bookings for this year and allow the membership those tee times, especially if the gap in tee times is going be longer and there's a possible restriction on the amount of players in any group, thus meaning less members on the golf course at any one time!

We don't usually have tee times, so this will be a new experience anyway, but it was in practice for just a few days prior to the lockdown.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

Allegedly my club is holding some form of meeting on the 11th to see how they can progress but definitely won't be re opening on that day.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			No, because members would turn up and play not having to stop at the pro shop to pay and nobody is required to police it. If it was known that a club was open to visitors with nobody policing it it would be carnage.
And just like wedge has just pointed out, it’s a slap in the face to the members holding the club up on a financial crutch.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting Members will be able to just rock up and play when they feel like then?  Without any staff there to manage thr operation?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2020)

Surely the answer should be for the first two or three weeks to be restricted to members only. 

The Club could then monitor demand and if there are certain periods of the day when members' demand is low some tee-times could be made available to visitors booking and paying online. 

Initially it should be restricted as it is members' subs that will have kept the Clubs alive during the lockdown.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2020)

Golf on "rougher" courses, longer green heights, un-raked bunkers, they're really not selling this well.


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2020)

I dont think they have to sell it well
The fact that courses would be open would be enough for most I'm sure.
Why would they be rougher?  Looks to me like most courses I see pictures of are ready to go
And it really doesn't take long to cut 18 greens a couple of mm shorter.....


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I dont think they have to sell it well
The fact that courses would be open would be enough for most I'm sure.
Why would they be rougher?  Looks to me like most courses I see pictures of are ready to go
And it really doesn't take long to cut 18 greens a couple of mm shorter.....
		
Click to expand...

Read the published guidelines.....

Stressing the grass due to being kept at heights, still reduced working capacity, working guidelines for greenkeepers etc etc


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Read the published guidelines.....

Stressing the grass due to being kept at heights, still reduced working capacity, working guidelines for greenkeepers etc etc
		
Click to expand...

That's during the lockdown
Once golf is back on the menu all they have to do is reduce cutting heights to normal....
And it's not going to be "proper" golf for a while anyway...I think almost everyone accepts that.


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Allegedly my club is holding some form of meeting on the 11th to see how they can progress but definitely won't be re opening on that day.
		
Click to expand...

Decent idea, not too far from the clubhouse, but far enough for the distancing to be enabled.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

I follow a good few clubs on Facebook and they are all posting pictures of their courses doing a good impression of Augusta National. There is no way they will be playing rough and ready when courses open again.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 2, 2020)

I see the expert green keepers are out this afternoon......


----------



## garyinderry (May 2, 2020)

Solidthreeputt said:



			Decent idea, not too far from the clubhouse, but far enough for the distancing to be enabled.
		
Click to expand...


Very funny  haha


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2020)

Copied from someone I follow on social media.

Highgate Village really does have a different lockdown to the rest of us it seems ...

1/ cars going into the golf club and lots of people gathering there, out on the course.

At first I thought volunteers for maintenance but then some social members rocked up and buzzed for entry.

2/ walked past someone’s gated house talking to someone he knew on the street
Man on street “how’s it all going with lockdown?”
Man in house “not too bad, it’s tough obviously but my mum came over just now to use to the pool, but she doesn’t come every day due to lockdown”!

3/ three pubs in the same street open their front beer gardens for takeaway draught beers and food.

Very pleasant just like normal times for some locals!


----------



## CliveW (May 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf on "rougher" courses, longer green heights, un-raked bunkers, they're really not selling this well.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds just like winter golf. Will we still be playing off fairway mats?


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

CliveW said:



			It sounds just like winter golf. Will we still be playing off fairway mats?
		
Click to expand...

Most of us will be hoping we can peg it up so we make contact


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			I see the expert green keepers are out this afternoon......
		
Click to expand...

Very true.

Sometimes I just need to step away.  On this occasion I shall.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Spoke to my mate who is on the county and he's not heard or seen anything coming through "official channels" to suggest that 11th May is/has been agreed. Will have to see but his words were "nonsense".

Maybe you heard from a better/more informed source and its still to be filtered down? At present I'm not convinced we will see anything happening.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know how to post a link but if you look at bunkered website you will see that bbcs golf correspondent Iain Carter and golf writer Alister Tait have both tweeted that they have heard May 11th is the start.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## banjofred (May 2, 2020)

If I get sick, it won't be because of playing golf. Going to the store is a zillion times more dangerous. As someone else mentioned....people are lined up outside (Asda in our case) and behaving themselves.....then they enter and turn into (what my wife says....) Giant Haystacks. Being American I'm not familiar with that person, but we had our own bad guy wrestlers...Dutch Savage (not Doc Savage) when I was young.


----------



## rosecott (May 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			Lots of courses have the ability for non members to book online,  plus the various tee time sites where you also can pay in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Although we are on BRS and non-members can book tee-times using that, we have been told that it will be members only at first until the effects of any restriction on numbers can be assessed.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Very true.

Sometimes I just need to step away.  On this occasion I shall.
		
Click to expand...

Recent message from our head green keeper. 

With the Greenkeeping team currently split into two groups, one half being furloughed, the main priority is keeping on top of the mowing of all surfaces in readiness for when the course is able to reopen for play once again.

With the vigorous growth we are currently experiencing, this obviously dominates the working week with all available hands engaged on mowing machines.

Essential tasks such as feeding, and watering are included in the maintenance programme.  We have also found the time to carry out another tining of the greens and approaches together with a heavy top dressing.

The height of cut on the putting surfaces remains at 5mm as we have no need at present to take this down any lower. However, once a resumption date is known the height will be reduced quite rapidly so that we can present the putting surfaces for members in first class condition.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2020)

A few pictures of pretty, striped fairways seem sufficient to convince some people that their courses are going to resemble Augusta post lockdown.

What the course is actually like and what it looks like in a photo taken from a  distance may well be two entirely different things.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I dont think they have to sell it well
The fact that courses would be open would be enough for most I'm sure.
Why would they be rougher?  Looks to me like most courses I see pictures of are ready to go
And it really doesn't take long to cut 18 greens a couple of mm shorter.....
		
Click to expand...

All photos look like Augusta from a distance.
Had a stroll to my club today and walked the course.
Talking to GK he said “course will take 7 days to get to Social golf but 10 days to comp standard.
You can only reduce the height of cut gradually.
The course looked like it hadn’t been cut for three days but had been done yesterday.
It won’t be a problem anywhere except the greens will be slow until they have time to lower the mowers.
He said growth had shot up in the last two weeks and must say some of the rough looked brutal. 
Bunker on the 3rd hole had a sand castle in it again.
Must be a good picnic spot.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Although we are on BRS and non-members can book tee-times using that, we have been told that it will be members only at first until the effects of any restriction on numbers can be assessed.
		
Click to expand...

This is the correct action imo.
With so many people furloughed and not working there won’t be many empty tee times .
Especially if it’s two balls.
Some members might not get on.
I would not be happy if I can’t play and they let visitors on, after paying my fees and not being able to play.


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2020)

Longer cut, slower greens? 
Great, give me a chance to go old school with a more lofted putter, be like playing from the days before Augusta Syndrome took over.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			A few pictures of pretty, striped fairways seem sufficient to convince some people that their courses are going to resemble Augusta post lockdown.

What the course is actually like and what it looks like in a photo taken from a  distance may well be two entirely different things.
		
Click to expand...

If the picture is taken from a height, distance, drone etc then I'd agree. When you are seeing multiple pictures, of various parts of the course, including the greens then you get a better idea. I, and others, are not claiming they will be ready tomorrow, but there seems enough evidence that some clubs are closer to ready than perhaps people may have expected.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If the picture is taken from a height, distance, drone etc then I'd agree. When you are seeing multiple pictures, of various parts of the course, including the greens then you get a better idea. I, and others, are not claiming they will be ready tomorrow, but there seems enough evidence that some clubs are closer to ready than perhaps people may have expected.
		
Click to expand...

Photos are very misleading.
Normally when you see stripes on grass it’s because it’s been flattened down looks good but might be quite long.
The only way to asses a green is stand on it.
General play no problem , but it will take a while to get to comp standard.
Any standard will be good atm ,as we are all stir crazy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2020)

Crow said:



			Longer cut, slower greens?
Great, give me a chance to go old school with a more lofted putter, be like playing from the days before Augusta Syndrome took over.
		
Click to expand...

What was the loft on the older putters?
I like watching the old black and white films of a proper pop stroke.
It’s how hard they hit it for a short putt.


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			What was the loft on the older putters?
I like watching the old black and white films of a proper pop stroke.
It’s how hard they hit it for a short putt.
		
Click to expand...

Just been and measured a couple:
Spalding Synchro-Line, probably late 1960s was around 4 or 5 degrees.
JB Halley hickory, approx 1930 was around 7 degrees.


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Are you suggesting Members will be able to just rock up and play when they feel like then?  Without any staff there to manage thr operation?
		
Click to expand...

No, not rock up when you feel like it - there’s no common sense in that. If tee times are managed via the member login why do you need it to be managed at the 1st tee?


----------



## upsidedown (May 2, 2020)

Our greens yesterday


----------



## J55TTC (May 2, 2020)

Our place is looking good, they’ve been concentrating on the cutting and ignored the bunkers. They had time this week to start fluffing the bunkers up again. Can’t wait to get out there now


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 2, 2020)

*When do you think you will next play golf?*

At this point, I feel it's best to keep thinking out of the equation.
It clearly puts one out of synch with the politicians.


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Our greens yesterday







Click to expand...

You sure that's not the semi


----------



## upsidedown (May 2, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You sure that's not the semi 

Click to expand...

Yup just before they had a cut at 5mm 👍


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



*When do you think you will next play golf?*

At this point, I feel it's best to keep thinking out of the equation.
It clearly puts one out of synch with the politicians.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever been in sync with a politician?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2020)

They been really teasing us on Twitter can't wait


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 3, 2020)

Maybe just a thought. But if we have to hand sanitize to go shopping and get a trolley. We have to do same at work time and time again, cash point machine. Some people seemed to go mad and buy loads when this started. Why can’t we all carry some to play, be that Gel, wipes etc and clean flag, bunker rake, when we touched it and hands, that way at least we can get somewhere near normal playing. most three and four balls would have someone with sanitiser between them.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 3, 2020)

As of the 11th of May, outside terraces will be open at 50% capacity, and groups of up to 10 people will be allowed to congregate, either on terraces or in other people homes. Still no confirmation on golf courses re-opening, but it looks like the 11th will be the day judging by all the other measures being put in place


----------



## Jacko_G (May 3, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Maybe just a thought. But if we have to hand sanitize to go shopping and get a trolley. We have to do same at work time and time again, cash point machine. Some people seemed to go mad and buy loads when this started. Why can’t we all carry some to play, be that Gel, wipes etc and clean flag, bunker rake, when we touched it and hands, that way at least we can get somewhere near normal playing. most three and four balls would have someone with sanitiser between them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to hazard a guess that alcohol gel and sanitisers in general will not be good for the health of the grass - especially on the green surfaces which are already at a delicate balance point. Burnt and dead spots on the greens from droplets falling or alcohol wiped flag poles lying on them will do damage I would think? I'm no greenkeeper or horticulturalist but its my guess?


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess that alcohol gel and sanitisers in general will not be good for the health of the grass - especially on the green surfaces which are already at a delicate balance point. Burnt and dead spots on the greens from droplets falling or alcohol wiped flag poles lying on them will do damage I would think? I'm no greenkeeper or horticulturalist but its my guess?
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right, but is it possible clubs have sanitiser stations by 1st tee or before we all go out, everyone uses them so we all start with hands as clean as possible. Then we clean them once left Green On way to next tee. It just takes a little outside the box thinking to get some form of normality back. Where I am currently working we have to use the sanitizer station leaving building and re-entering and works ok. If we could adopt this we have a chance of playing competition again sooner.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 30413


They been really teasing us on Twitter can't wait
		
Click to expand...

That’s another hole that looks familiar it’s not the 18th at Birchwood is it ?


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

we had an email from our club, saying it will take two days notice to take the golf course from where it is now, to playing. That ties in with what I am seeing. I walk on bits of it pretty much daily. The fairways are a tad long, and are seeding (much needed), and the greens look great, but probably need cutting twice to reduce the grass height, and probably need ironing.

The Grove were ironing their greens yesterday. No idea why.

There are still plenty of bald patches on the fairways where you could get a very iffy lie. I would still want pick and place, but I guess if it is just two of you, you can do whatever you like.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess that alcohol gel and sanitisers in general will not be good for the health of the grass - especially on the green surfaces which are already at a delicate balance point. Burnt and dead spots on the greens from droplets falling or alcohol wiped flag poles lying on them will do damage I would think? I'm no greenkeeper or horticulturalist but its my guess?
		
Click to expand...

Considering the price of alcohol gel sanitisers I for one definitely would be using it sparingly. I’ve been using clinell wipes for when I return to the car after grocery shopping. The best part about these is 1 wipe is plenty to wipe down a few surfaces and then a good wipe of the hands. Once home I wipe the door handles etc too. Point being 1 wipe would be good for 3 holes I’d say, they don’t dry out very fast.


----------



## hovis (May 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The Grove were ironing their greens yesterday. No idea why.
		
Click to expand...

i asked this question recently.  it's simply to keep the surfaces true.  if they don't then they'll be too far gone to do it in one blast


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Considering the price of alcohol gel sanitisers I for one definitely would be using it sparingly. I’ve been using clinell wipes for when I return to the car after grocery shopping. The best part about these is 1 wipe is plenty to wipe down a few surfaces and then a good wipe of the hands. Once home I wipe the door handles etc too. Point being 1 wipe would be good for 3 holes I’d say, they don’t dry out very fast.
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting a very uncomfortable image in my mind reading that last sentence.......


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

hovis said:



			i asked this question recently.  it's simply to keep the surfaces true.  if they don't then they'll be too far gone to do it in one blast
		
Click to expand...

Our head greenkeeper said last year when we finally got a greens iron that it allows you to spread the cutting out by another day or so to help with “plant strength”. Smooth surface without cutting. Not sure why that’s stuck with me but I think the greens staff love that machine, always a big smile on their face when they’re hurtling along sideways across the green


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting a very uncomfortable image in my mind reading that last sentence.......
		
Click to expand...

lordy lord, rereading that it is a bit worrying


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess that alcohol gel and sanitisers in general will not be good for the health of the grass - especially on the green surfaces which are already at a delicate balance point. Burnt and dead spots on the greens from droplets falling or alcohol wiped flag poles lying on them will do damage I would think? I'm no greenkeeper or horticulturalist but its my guess?
		
Click to expand...

Agree here all our bins have been removed .
So will golfers take their used wipes home?
They will be blowing around the course for days.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agree here all our bins have been removed .
So will golfers take their used wipes home?
They will be blowing around the course for days.
		
Click to expand...

our bins are all still out, but ball washers and rakes are gone


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			our bins are all still out, but ball washers and rakes are gone
		
Click to expand...

Our bins were taken off the course before lockdown .
Just to stop anyone having to empty them.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Our bins were taken off the course before lockdown .
Just to stop anyone having to empty them.
		
Click to expand...

just as well the Kings near me left them out, last time a walked past one it was full of dog poo, without them that would be all over the course


----------



## IanG (May 3, 2020)

Interestingly the only thing at our place not removed or wrapped in plastic to prevent use is the bell on 14 indicating the blind green is clear. I guess it is a H&S issue too. You can always ding it with a wedge to avoid touching it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

IanG said:



			Interestingly the only thing at our place not removed or wrapped in plastic to prevent use is the bell on 14 indicating the blind green is clear. I guess it is a H&S issue too. You can always ding it with a wedge to avoid touching it.
		
Click to expand...

Price of wedges now I would not hit a bell with mine.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just as well the Kings near me left them out, last time a walked past one it was full of dog poo, without them that would be all over the course
		
Click to expand...

We are quite lucky there is a really big park next door .
So not had many people on the course.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

IanG said:



			Interestingly the only thing at our place not removed or wrapped in plastic to prevent use is the bell on 14 indicating the blind green is clear. I guess it is a H&S issue too. You can always ding it with a wedge to avoid touching it.
		
Click to expand...

the two bells they have at the Kings must be the worste/cheapest they could get, make no sound used normally so you have to hit it with something


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			We are quite lucky there is a really big park next door .
So not had many people on the course.
		
Click to expand...

not there, its rammed with Dog Walkers, dog poo everywhere too so, withouth the bins it would be far worse


----------



## Jacko_G (May 3, 2020)

IanG said:



			Interestingly the only thing at our place not removed or wrapped in plastic to prevent use is the bell on 14 indicating the blind green is clear. I guess it is a H&S issue too. You can always ding it with a wedge to avoid touching it.
		
Click to expand...

Take your own hammer. 🔨


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the two bells they have at the Kings must be the worste/cheapest they could get, make no sound used normally so you have to hit it with something
		
Click to expand...

I do know a lot of bells have been stolen from courses because the metal is sold for scrap.
So have been replaced with cheap imitations.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not there, its rammed with Dog Walkers, dog poo everywhere too so, withouth the bins it would be far worse
		
Click to expand...

Do you get a free drop from dog doo.?
Some courses don’t for sheep droppings


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I do know a lot of bells have been stolen from courses because the metal is sold for scrap.
So have been replaced with cheap imitations.
		
Click to expand...

these are very def that, they look the part, quite large and shiney, but when rung the sound is like a tea cup being tapped with a spoon


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Do you get a free drop from dog doo.?
Some courses don’t for sheep droppings
		
Click to expand...

lucky there won't be any comps and could see some arguments on whether its a drop or not

Brora, up here has sheep and cows on the course, you get a drop there thats for sure, wouldn't fance trying to hit out of a great big wet cowpat


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			lucky there won't be any comps and could see some arguments on whether its a drop or not

Brora, up here has sheep and cows on the course, you get a drop there thats for sure, wouldn't fance trying to hit out of a great big wet cowpat

Click to expand...

Waterproofs on.
Appleby used to have that rule.
Think they might have changed it there now


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/date-suggested-for-uks-golf-courses-to-re-open

Sounds promising!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 3, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Our head greenkeeper said last year when we finally got a greens iron that it allows you to spread the cutting out by another day or so to help with “plant strength”. Smooth surface without cutting. Not sure why that’s stuck with me but* I think the greens staff love that machine*, always a big smile on their face when they’re hurtling along sideways across the green
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, the greens staff like any job that can be done sitting down.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agree here all our bins have been removed .
So will golfers take their used wipes home?
They will be blowing around the course for days.
		
Click to expand...

well if they will then so will water bottles, sports drink bottles, sweet n food wrappers or would u take them home n just drop the wipe ? we have to use common sense and stop find excuses why not, but reasons why we can safely of course. If not it’s going to be a very very long road.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			well if they will then so will water bottles, sports drink bottles, sweet n food wrappers or would u take them home n just drop the wipe ? we have to use common sense and stop find excuses why not, but reasons why we can safely of course. If not it’s going to be a very very long road.
		
Click to expand...

Yes just take your rubbish home.
It’s what we would do if we went for a walk in the country where there were no bins.
Most of us anyway.

Filling bins means the staff have to empty them.
Just take it home,


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Keep reading about 11th May being a possible date for restarting. I'm astounded by that as it doesn't sound like, as a country, we're anywhere near being able to ease the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland have confirmed courses reopening on the 18th May so fingers crossed the 11th might just happen.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			In my experience, the greens staff like any job that can be done sitting down.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, in all seriousness the team at our place graft their butts off. Obviously not sure of the exact condition of the course atm but in the last 12 - 18 months they’ve really turned our place around.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Keep reading about 11th May being a possible date for restarting. I'm astounded by that as it doesn't sound like, as a country, we're anywhere near being able to ease the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps it’s down to the assessment and control of risk. If managed properly golf is safe, certainly safer than queueing at b&q or Homebase.


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Keep reading about 11th May being a possible date for restarting. I'm astounded by that as it doesn't sound like, as a country, we're anywhere near being able to ease the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

What does one suggest, we hide forever


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That's part of my confusion. Ireland have handled it so much better than us and have really driven their daily cases down. They appear to be weeks ahead of us so how can we get back before them?
		
Click to expand...

Not even remotely comparable.

Population of Ireland is  less than 5 million with a density of 70 per square km.

UK 66 million + with  a  density of 270 per sq km.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Is that not just even more reason why they could resume sooner than us?
		
Click to expand...

From what I read they have already announced a planned lifting of their restrictions.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Sorry, I thought you'd have read the posts leading up to the one you replied to. Explains the disconnect.
		
Click to expand...

No disconnect as far as I can see. 

The difference is that the Irish Government have made their announcement whereas you, and others,  seem to be getting concerned by nothing more than rumour and speculation for the UK.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It obviously is but perhaps it's too soon for any of those things?

Are Ireland just more risk-averse than us?
		
Click to expand...

It does make you wonder, they did seem to crack down on things quicker than us in the UK. The initial rumour was Ireland would return to golf on the 4th, then the 11th and now 18th. Perhaps the greenkeepers or managers weren’t ready or hadn’t achieved what was necessary to open. 
Mental health is beginning to become a major issue for some. I know of a few friends who are really on the edge. Not sure how figures from “general well-being” of the general public effect decisions from government. So many facets to it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			It does make you wonder, they did seem to crack down on things quicker than us in the UK. The initial rumour was Ireland would return to golf on the 4th, then the 11th and now 18th. Perhaps the greenkeepers or managers weren’t ready or hadn’t achieved what was necessary to open.
Mental health is beginning to become a major issue for some. I know of a few friends who are really on the edge. Not sure how figures from “general well-being” of the general public effect decisions from government. So many facets to it
		
Click to expand...

In what way did they "crack down " more swiftly  than the UK.

Their lockdown was introduced 4 days after ours and their people were allowed to travel in their thousands to the Cheltenham Festival. 

Before we reach any conclusions regarding the wisdom of again allowing golf in this country perhaps it would be wise to wait until we actually have some official information.


----------



## upsidedown (May 3, 2020)

The initial opening in Ireland is only for locals as there is a 5km travel ban being increased to 20km on June 8th .
Wonder if we might have similar restrictions imposed on us if we do indeed reopen on the 11th


----------



## Doodle (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Keep reading about 11th May being a possible date for restarting. I'm astounded by that as it doesn't sound like, as a country, we're anywhere near being able to ease the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I think people need to have a realistic think about what sort of life they would like to return too.
Yes, the virus is not to be underestimated, but I don't think that there is a general awareness of how many businesses are on the brink or have already gone under.
There are approximately 800 airline's worldwide, half will go bust by the end of June.
I am seeing closures daily now.
Motor dealers / Cafe's / Restaurant's / Pubs, the list is endless.
Once these businesses go, they are gone for good.
Yes, the virus is bad, but to stay locked down for much longer could end up being a lot worse.


----------



## upsidedown (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That seems unenforceable
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so , all the club has to do is limit booking to those who live within 5 km , an administrative nightmare for someone to do no doubt but doable .
At ours it rules out around. 90% of the membership so wouldn't be that popular 😅


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			That’s another hole that looks familiar it’s not the 18th at Birchwood is it ?
		
Click to expand...

No its not, I'm sure I've played birchwood once I need to look at that
This is the second at My course ingrebourne links 

Fun hole


----------



## DT2020 (May 3, 2020)

I'm not sure , But I guarantee you the next time I put my clubs in the car then i'll be playing


----------



## CliveW (May 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Don't think so , all the club has to do is limit booking to those who live within 5 km , an administrative nightmare for someone to do no doubt but doable .
At ours it rules out around. 90% of the membership so wouldn't be that popular 😅
		
Click to expand...

Will that be 5km as the crow flies, or how far it is by car?


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

CliveW said:



			Will that be 5km as the crow flies, or how far it is by car?  

Click to expand...

Neither.
We do it properly over here...in miles


----------



## SammmeBee (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Would mean all bookings need to be manually scrutinised unless/until booking software was updated. And you'd need details of all (or both if only two balls are allowed) players rather than just the person making the booking.
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll find that will happen anyway....


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

lets hope we are not all getting ahead of ourselves with the 1th and the 5miles is wrong


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Don't think so , all the club has to do is limit booking to those who live within 5 km , an administrative nightmare for someone to do no doubt but doable .
At ours it rules out around. 90% of the membership so wouldn't be that popular 😅
		
Click to expand...

Closer to 95% of ours. No point being open if that restriction was correct.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

We dont a specific distance limit over here.
In Ireland they have had a 3.5km limit to travel, being raised to 5km.
We have people travelling 10,20,30 miles to work, cycling 20 miles for their exercise. 
How can they suddenly limit us to a set distance.?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Have you ever been in sync with a politician?
		
Click to expand...

Hugo Chavez seemed ok.


----------



## SGC001 (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That seems unenforceable
		
Click to expand...

It would be quite easy if we're only allowed out with a tracker app and bluetooth on.
They loved fines to raise revenue.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			In what way did they "crack down " more swiftly  than the UK.

Their lockdown was introduced 4 days after ours and their people were allowed to travel in their thousands to the Cheltenham Festival.

Before we reach any conclusions regarding the wisdom of again allowing golf in this country perhaps it would be wise to wait until we actually have some official information.
		
Click to expand...

You need to read the news. Leo Varadkar suspended “normal life” nearly 2 weeks before the UK. 
I don’t have time to dig it all out, search google if you want the facts.


----------



## banjofred (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Quite possibly. And I suppose once they've done the initial exercise to decide who does and doesn't live within the limit it wouldn't be too onerous. In fact, you could probably just remove access to the booking system from those outside the area so wouldn't need any software changes.
		
Click to expand...

BRS booking starts at 0700 for me. What if I want to go out at 0600 by myself?


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Don't think so , all the club has to do is limit booking to those who live within 5 km , an administrative nightmare for someone to do no doubt but doable .
		
Click to expand...

Easily abused, for example, I book a time as I stay less than a mile away, tell me brother who stays about 7 miles away, we go out together, no booking system can stop that and the starter is hardly likely to tell him to go away as he's came beyond the limit.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			You need to read the news. Leo Varadkar suspended “normal life” nearly 2 weeks before the UK.
I don’t have time to dig it all out, search google if you want the facts.
		
Click to expand...

Schools and public buildings were closed but, as I said,  no restrictions on travelling so hardly decisive.

And a country with a population similar to the West Midlands is hardly comparable with the UK.


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2020)

Still not sure when I'll next play but must admit, I'm starting to get a little bit excited.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 3, 2020)

Where has this arbitrary figure of 5 miles emerged from?

Not aware of any official announcement which is just as well since the nearest supermarket is 9 miles away for me, ironically the same distance as my golf club.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			Still not sure when I'll next play but must admit, I'm starting to get a little bit excited.  

Click to expand...

At your age mate that’s all you can hope for


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Where has this arbitrary figure of 5 miles emerged from?

Not aware of any official announcement which is just as well since the nearest supermarket is 9 miles away for me, ironically the same distance as my golf club.
		
Click to expand...

It co es from the 5km restriction in Ireland.
We dont have one..


----------



## howbow88 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Price of wedges now I would not hit a bell with mine.
		
Click to expand...

I once saw a lady on an adjacent fairway to me hit a bell with a stick. Needless to say, it was about as loud as broken doorbell


----------



## njc1973 (May 3, 2020)

Tuesday evening, our courses will open from Monday🥳. Only singles currently, or 2 balls from same household, all bunkers gur and can’t touch flagsticks, but at least I can swing a club.


----------



## upsidedown (May 3, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Easily abused, for example, I book a time as I stay less than a mile away, tell me brother who stays about 7 miles away, we go out together, no booking system can stop that and the starter is hardly likely to tell him to go away as he's came beyond the limit.
		
Click to expand...

To play at ours both players have to be entered on BRS , 10th and 18th very visible from the pro shop so can be easily checked.


banjofred said:



			BRS booking starts at 0700 for me. What if I want to go out at 0600 by myself?
		
Click to expand...

Green keepers would spot you at ours 

Think May 11th is out of the window now if the next big announcement is next Sunday.


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			BRS booking starts at 0700 for me. What if I want to go out at 0600 by myself?
		
Click to expand...

I believe many clubs are making arrangements to prevent players without a booking being able to bypass the system. Many are also recruiting volunteers to carry out monitoring.


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			To play at ours both players have to be entered on BRS , 10th and 18th very visible from the pro shop so can be easily checked.
		
Click to expand...

So if your names not down, you're not getting in ? Seems a tad harsh on a member.


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2020)

My club's green keepers have been working normally with a little volunteer help from the general manager, the pro and the live in bar steward. No redundancies or furloughs.
The course is in perfect nick and ready to play. BRS has been set up to restrict bookings to members only and in twos with 10 minute intervals.
Just waiting for the starter's gun.


----------



## banjofred (May 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			To play at ours both players have to be entered on BRS , 10th and 18th very visible from the pro shop so can be easily checked.

Green keepers would spot you at ours 

Think May 11th is out of the window now if the next big announcement is next Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't asked, but I've seen plenty of people playing before 0700 in the past....is there a rule against it? Up to each club? Back in US I would occasionally go out at 0600 during the summer just because I woke up early and was ready to go.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			So if your names not down, you're not getting in ? Seems a tad harsh on a member.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh times....


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I haven't asked, but I've seen plenty of people playing before 0700 in the past....is there a rule against it? Up to each club? Back in US I would occasionally go out at 0600 during the summer just because I woke up early and was ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

My last club allowed members out at whatever time they liked
Booking started at 7 but, in the summer and with my dodgy sleeping habits, I often went up at 5 or 5.30 in the morning....

Now, though, with the strict rules that are going to be in operation it will be booking only and no play without booking.
What times your club want to set up as start times is up to them but if you slope on before time without booking it, potentially, risks things being shut down again.
When they announce these rules we are all going to have to stick to them rigidly to keep the courses open.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I haven't asked, but I've seen plenty of people playing before 0700 in the past....is there a rule against it? Up to each club? Back in US I would occasionally go out at 0600 during the summer just because I woke up early and was ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

Our Comps don’t start until 7, but for social golf it’s first light.

I believe there are some Clubs who don’t allow play until a certain time so as to give the Green Staff time to check and prepare the course for the day.


----------



## upsidedown (May 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I haven't asked, but I've seen plenty of people playing before 0700 in the past....is there a rule against it? Up to each club? Back in US I would occasionally go out at 0600 during the summer just because I woke up early and was ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

Normally anyone can play from first light if they so desire, done it many times myself in the summer . But when we are allowed ack we are setting up no booking before 7.00 to give green keepers a chance to get on .



HappyHacker1 said:



			So if your names not down, you're not getting in ? Seems a tad harsh on a member.
		
Click to expand...

No not really , every member has booking rights . Given the anticipated demand we are looking at only allowing you to book two tee times a week and if you've played in the week wont be able to book for weekend until an hour after the system goes live to give those working a chance for a game . Ned to try and get as many members on but with only two balls and 10 minutes intervals it's only around 130 golfers a day .


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 3, 2020)

I don’t really get the comments about guidelines and rules needing to be enforceable by the club. What happened to self-discipline and following rules? It’s not great if we can’t enact something that may help just because we can’t police it e.g. track and trace because a few people refuse to carry their phone with them or install the software. All decisions need to be based on science/economics with the working assumption people will follow. Some occasional checks or monitoring by others as back up if you want rather than having to have a fool proof system.

The original lockdown guidance and each single persons activities can’t be policed constantly but we haven’t decided to not bother.


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

To be fair most courses during normal times are relatively quiet in the afternoons so I think there will be plenty time for most if not all, also, if you're off your work there won't be that rush to play AM as you have all day every day anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

No play before 7 at mine. Local bylaw to prevent traffic noise of people driving enmass through a housing estate.


----------



## banjofred (May 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No play before 7 at mine. Local bylaw to prevent traffic noise of people driving enmass through a housing estate.
		
Click to expand...

Good one. I think I'm screwed though...I don't really care that much about playing, I'd just like to get out on the field and practice. With my luck they will outlaw practicing as well for a while even though I use my own golf balls.


----------



## 5OTT (May 3, 2020)

I am hoping the club makes some allowance for people who are still working at this time, i know a number of people on Furlough who cant wait to get out and play 4 or 5 time a week, I will only be able to play on Saturday or Sunday and after paying full membership for the last 3 months I won't be impressed if I can't get at least one round a week in due to players going out several times.


----------



## chasf (May 3, 2020)

5OTT said:



			I am hoping the club makes some allowance for people who are still working at this time, i know a number of people on Furlough who cant wait to get out and play 4 or 5 time a week, I will only be able to play on Saturday or Sunday and after paying full membership for the last 3 months I won't be impressed if I can't get at least one round a week in due to players going out several times.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they should prioritise  weekend teetimes for people working and as people who are furloughed can play during g the week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2020)

As we are heading to the longest day, my priority is to spend the first few days after permission is granted to play, practicing and getting club on ball properly. Can't see a lot of point going out and chopping and potentially holding people up or not being able to enjoy it. I am sure come 6.00pm and beyond the club will be quieter and banking on getting out on my own if so. If not I'll simply book an arbitary time


----------



## rulefan (May 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			BRS booking starts at 0700 for me. What if I want to go out at 0600 by myself?
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that your club permits a 6.00am start - when the greenkeepers are very busy on the course?


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

the sooner the better if what i saw today's walk, watched  guys and his 4 kids on bikes ride across 4 greens that the didn't need to go anywhere near, only for 3 other family's to follow suite. tried to ask they why but was ignored, only to see a woman and a kid come from the other directions and again ride straight across the 5th and 14th greens. on the way back to the road a woman and her two kids left the kids bikes on the 18th green while messing around in the pond, asked them wht they had done that and she denied it, despite the bikes being a few feet away. so walked off only to see them leave via the practice putting green


----------



## Diamond (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the sooner the better if what i saw today's walk, watched  guys and his 4 kids on bikes ride across 4 greens that the didn't need to go anywhere near, only for 3 other family's to follow suite. tried to ask they why but was ignored, only to see a woman and a kid come from the other directions and again ride straight across the 5th and 14th greens. on the way back to the road a woman and her two kids left the kids bikes on the 18th green while messing around in the pond, asked them wht they had done that and she denied it, despite the bikes being a few feet away. so walked off only to see them leave via the practice putting green

Click to expand...

Idiots.  Should be flogged.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 3, 2020)

BBC news reported that there will be an update next Sunday about easing the lockdown on the Monday. I assume that if they say golf can resume on Monday, most courses will take a few days to sort things out before reopening?


----------



## moogie (May 4, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			BBC news reported that there will be an update next Sunday about easing the lockdown on the Monday. I assume that if they say golf can resume on Monday, most courses will take a few days to sort things out before reopening?
		
Click to expand...


A decent club shouldn't need a few days surely..... 
Committee should have been talking to each other throughout this
Discussing exit strategy,  guidelines to use going forward,  just waiting to fill in a few blanks,  like tee time gaps and amount of players per group,  once announcements are made and governing bodies contact clubs


----------



## gary996 (May 4, 2020)

Is he really going to be announcing a relaxation of restrictions the day before!?
surely it’s more likely that it will be the following week (Monday 18th)?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 4, 2020)

moogie said:



			A decent club shouldn't need a few days surely.....
Committee should have been talking to each other throughout this
Discussing exit strategy,  guidelines to use going forward,  just waiting to fill in a few blanks,  like tee time gaps and amount of players per group,  once announcements are made and governing bodies contact clubs
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be more on any course works given that green keepers are currently only allowed to carry out certain activities. That being said there probably would still be something on implementation as each club may have been getting together but have different ideas and presumably they'll have to follow golf England guidelines.

That being said I thought they've said announcements will be made earlier than Sunday.


----------



## hovis (May 4, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			BBC news reported that there will be an update next Sunday about easing the lockdown on the Monday. I assume that if they say golf can resume on Monday, most courses will take a few days to sort things out before reopening?
		
Click to expand...

if they are anticipating the announcement then I would expect most club will be working hard that weekend.  if anything, get the greens respectable and we'll have to put up with longer fairways and deeper rough


----------



## rudebhoy (May 4, 2020)

gary996 said:



			Is he really going to be announcing a relaxation of restrictions the day before!?
surely it’s more likely that it will be the following week (Monday 18th)?
		
Click to expand...

That would seem more sensible however -

"Rumours are intensifying that the UK government could be set to announce an easing of coronavirus lockdown restrictions next week, with the country’s courses being allowed to re-open for play from Monday, May 11.
The BBC’s well-connected golf correspondent Iain Carter and veteran golf writer Alistair Tait have both tweeted today to say that they’ve each heard about a May 11 return to golf."

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/date-suggested-for-uks-golf-courses-to-re-open


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the sooner the better if what i saw today's walk, watched  guys and his 4 kids on bikes ride across 4 greens that the didn't need to go anywhere near, only for 3 other family's to follow suite. tried to ask they why but was ignored, only to see a woman and a kid come from the other directions and again ride straight across the 5th and 14th greens. on the way back to the road a woman and her two kids left the kids bikes on the 18th green while messing around in the pond, asked them wht they had done that and she denied it, despite the bikes being a few feet away. so walked off only to see them leave via the practice putting green

Click to expand...

Your club should maybe do more, roping off greens etc.
They have done so at my place I hear.
The general public don't care about golf or understand that our greens are precious.


----------



## Neilds (May 4, 2020)

chasf said:



			Yep they should prioritise  weekend teetimes for people working and as people who are furloughed can play during g the week.
		
Click to expand...

Crown golf have announced only 2 bookings per person per week to allow as many as possible to book. Seems fair in my eyes


----------



## peld (May 4, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			That would seem more sensible however -

"Rumours are intensifying that the UK government could be set to announce an easing of coronavirus lockdown restrictions next week, with the country’s courses being allowed to re-open for play from Monday, May 11.
The BBC’s well-connected golf correspondent Iain Carter and veteran golf writer Alistair Tait have both tweeted today to say that they’ve each heard about a May 11 return to golf."

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/date-suggested-for-uks-golf-courses-to-re-open

Click to expand...

This was quite quickly revealed as utter tosh.
simply no one knows, and we’ll have to wait until bojo on the 7th


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Crown golf have announced only 2 bookings per person per week to allow as many as possible to book. Seems fair in my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Fair unless the course is half empty.
At my club there will be people booking a time every day if they can.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 4, 2020)

banjofred said:



			BRS booking starts at 0700 for me. What if I want to go out at 0600 by myself?
		
Click to expand...

Most courses I know you're not allowed to as that is greenkeepers preparation time, get the greens cut etc etc without choppers firing golf balls in their direction.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 4, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I believe many clubs are making arrangements to prevent players without a booking being able to bypass the system. Many are also recruiting volunteers to carry out monitoring.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea. Put more people at risk.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Most courses I know you're not allowed to as that is greenkeepers preparation time, get the greens cut etc etc without choppers firing golf balls in their direction.
		
Click to expand...

Mine dosnt you can play at dawn.
Even before the comps.
Suprized me , as my last club didn’t.


----------



## Doodle (May 4, 2020)

From what I am reading this morning, the Government have quite successfully implemented & maintained the lockdown, but they now have a real problem in how they relax it.

Social distancing of 2 metres in the vast majority of businesses situations will be impossible to maintain for them to stay in business.
The queue to board a plane will be it's estimated 1 kilometer long.
How to you maintain social distancing on a plane or public transport?

If as I suspect, the Government scrap the 2 metre rule, where does that leave the golf industry & the opening of club house's?


----------



## Jacko_G (May 4, 2020)

Our country will change for a long and sustained period of time that is without a doubt.

Listening to the radio the other morning, restaurants will be crippled. No condiments on the table, not even salt and pepper. Cutlery coming in sealed bags. Any dishes out, even in cupboards unused will have to go back through the dishwasher every 30 minutes due to Covid 19.

It's horrendous..

The world has seriously changed!


----------



## peld (May 4, 2020)

Doodle said:



			From what I am reading this morning, the Government have quite successfully implemented & maintained the lockdown, but they now have a real problem in how they relax it.

Social distancing of 2 metres in the vast majority of businesses situations will be impossible to maintain for them to stay in business.
The queue to board a plane will be it's estimated 1 kilometer long.
How to you maintain social distancing on a plane or public transport?

If as I suspect, the Government scrap the 2 metre rule, where does that leave the golf industry & the opening of club house's?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they will scrap the 2m rule anytime soon.
With respect to work - offices can operate a two team system (half in office, half at home, swap every 2 weeks). People should work from home. shops can operate a capacity system like the supermarkets. tradesmen and manufacturing are rarely in close contact, and if so, use PPE. Schools can operate be segregation and rotation of classes/year groups. Other large events or business just have to stay shut (sports events, bars, cinemas, some restauants etc unless they can keep people 2m apart at reduced capacity)
Planes will likely operate at a reduced capacity (and it'll be a while before everything operates back to 100%), they can board and queue by groups, and households and families travel together so queues arent as long as you make out.
Public transport, planes, confined spaces operate a reduced capacity and enforce masks.
If people are careful and stick to the rules it shouldnt be difficult.

Dont forget apart from a first weekend "surge", there will likely be a lot less people out and about. If i was 60+ I would be avoiding crowds for a long time.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2020)

Judging by yesterdays figures, we should be playing next month


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 4, 2020)

I understand a course has now opened in Spain, Tecina Golf on La Gomera. One of the residents there became the first player to play golf in Spain in 51 days. Jealous - much.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 4, 2020)

Spoke to my mate today and as a club manager he is also none the wiser but also scoffed at the 11th May rumours that are going round.

He says he'll let me know if and when BIGGA give the greenkeepers "the heads up" which apparently they have been told they'll get.


----------



## Siolag (May 4, 2020)

It now also looks like Scotland may have a different lockdown exit timeline and strategy to the rest of the UK.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 4, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			I understand a course has now opened in Spain, Tecina Golf on La Gomera. One of the residents there became the first player to play golf in Spain in 51 days. Jealous - much.
		
Click to expand...

Booo...  I was supposed to be on La Gomera right now. And staying in a place just half a mile from the Tecina course. And would have played if I was there. Is it ok for a grown man to cry ??


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 4, 2020)

We (Luxembourg) just got information that golf along with other individual sports is permitted again from next Monday (11th). I have never thought more about a tee shot that I’m certain to top.


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2020)

Siolag said:



			It now also looks like Scotland may have a different lockdown exit timeline and strategy to the rest of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I hope not.  Sturgeon can do one!


----------



## DanFST (May 4, 2020)

Siolag said:



			It now also looks like Scotland may have a different lockdown exit timeline and strategy to the rest of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Sturgeon does think very highly of herself. 

Interestingly tho I do kind of agree with her, exit strategy should be regionalised. There's no way the rules should be the same as London in 99% of the UK.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Sturgeon does think very highly of herself.

Interestingly tho I do kind of agree with her, exit strategy should be regionalised. There's no way the rules should be the same as London in 99% of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see how Kahn would react to that.


----------



## rulefan (May 4, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Sturgeon does think very highly of herself.

Interestingly tho I do kind of agree with her, exit strategy should be regionalised. There's no way the rules should be the same as London in 99% of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

So how do you deal with people travelling from one part of the UK to another?


----------



## banjofred (May 4, 2020)

rulefan said:



			So how do you deal with people travelling from one part of the UK to another?
		
Click to expand...

Well.....obviously....


----------



## Doodle (May 4, 2020)

We will soon see what is announced.
I will be amazed if the 2 metre rule stays as that will effectively bankrupt all the airlines, pubs, clubs, restaurants, some shops, the list is enormous.
Heard several restaurateurs on the radio saying recently that unless they can trade at a minimum of 75% they will go bust.

When this is finally all over very little will be left unless there is a significant relaxation.


----------



## DanFST (May 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Would love to see how Kahn would react to that.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares, government has power, he needs to remember he's just a mayor.

He said you couldn't get sick on the tube, I do hope after this is all done, research is done to how many people got infected due to his lies. 



rulefan said:



			So how do you deal with people travelling from one part of the UK to another?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an expert, they go somewhere a couple hours outside on a Saturday and follow the local rules there, whats the difference?


----------



## J55TTC (May 4, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Most courses I know you're not allowed to as that is greenkeepers preparation time, get the greens cut etc etc without choppers firing golf balls in their direction.
		
Click to expand...

Ours doesnt, if the gates are open you are free to carry on. Normally the greenkeepers are happy to stop and have a quick chat, obviously it'll just be a thumbs up as you walk past now


----------



## peld (May 4, 2020)

Siolag said:



			It now also looks like Scotland may have a different lockdown exit timeline and strategy to the rest of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this. There will be a huge backlash against wee jimmy if people can’t start businesses here when they can down south.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Who cares, government has power, he needs to remember he's just a mayor.

He said you couldn't get sick on the tube, I do hope after this is all done, research is done to how many people got infected due to his lies.



*I'm not an expert, they go somewhere a couple hours outside on a Saturday and follow the local rules there, whats the difference?*

Click to expand...

Depends if its just a few hours. Our villages has 2 couples that are here at weekends but work in London. 

Imo that is a reason why Kent has a higher rate than anywhere outside London.


----------



## DanFST (May 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Depends if its just a few hours. Our villages has 2 couples that are here at weekends but work in London.

Imo that is a reason why Kent has a higher rate than anywhere outside London.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly my point. It's impossible to enforce or even perform distancing in London. The rest of the country shouldn't be treated the same.

They shouldn't be allowed to go to work. Where as someone who drives to work in a business centre in Canterbury has no way near as much risk.


----------



## Siolag (May 4, 2020)

peld said:



			Saw this. There will be a huge backlash against wee jimmy if people can’t start businesses here when they can down south.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I think there will be, and it’ll be wholly deserved. This needs to be a UK wide effort, playing politics like this is ridiculous.


----------



## 5OTT (May 4, 2020)

gary996 said:



			Is he really going to be announcing a relaxation of restrictions the day before!?
surely it’s more likely that it will be the following week (Monday 18th)?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, people forget that most of the green staff and the club Pro are likely to have been put on Furlough and there are procedures to follow in order to bring people back.
In addition there will be signage to put up, floor markings for social distancing, on line booking etc..

There is no chance that on Sunday Boris relaxes the rules and the club opens op on Monday.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 4, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo...  I was supposed to be on La Gomera right now. And staying in a place just half a mile from the Tecina course. And would have played if I was there. Is it ok for a grown man to cry ??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.

Especially over a cancelled round of golf.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 4, 2020)

One of our local teaching pro's is back at work on the 11th, so it looks like that's the day.


Made a video of the last round of golf with the lad.
Had no idea at the time what we were facing, there'll be a few golfers that will never have the joy of teeing one up again, and when we all venture out there again, lets all be grateful eh?


----------



## Siolag (May 4, 2020)

5OTT said:



			Exactly, people forget that most of the green staff and the club Pro are likely to have been put on Furlough and there are procedures to follow in order to bring people back.
In addition there will be signage to put up, floor markings for social distancing, on line booking etc..

There is no chance that on Sunday Boris relaxes the rules and the club opens op on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats partly why it is scheduled for a Sunday, so that the Bank Holiday isn't crazy and businesses will have a few days to react before opening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Ours doesnt, if the gates are open you are free to carry on. Normally the greenkeepers are happy to stop and have a quick chat, obviously it'll just be a thumbs up as you walk past now
		
Click to expand...

The same. If I see a guy mowing a green or raking a bunker I'll simply stand and wait for him them to finish. A lot of the time once they see you they'll stand aside but even if they don't chances are I'm out really early anyway so an extra five minutes won't make a difference


----------



## IanG (May 4, 2020)

Re local relaxation of lock down: Here's today's graph for hospital cases across the UK.





There are clearly sustained decreases happening in many places but Scotland is pretty flat. Not sure the evidence is there to relax restrictions in Scotland - gutting as it is to say so. Should this hold up easing things in other areas - I don't think so.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just not dropping here, is it? 

Click to expand...

Is there an explanation for that being talked about? Is it simply people not following the guidance or is it more than that?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just not dropping here, is it? 

Click to expand...

But did it not take hold a little later in Scotland?

If so then presumably it will be slightly later before hospital admissions reduce.


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2020)

I think it's got into the care homes in Scotland in a big way.
That could be the reason the numbers are steady - falling away from the care homes but rising in them...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 4, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo...  I was supposed to be on La Gomera right now. And staying in a place just half a mile from the Tecina course. And would have played if I was there. Is it ok for a grown man to cry ??
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain, I was all set to play there a few years ago, but the weather changed to stormy and the ferry was cancelled as was my opportunity.


----------



## chasf (May 4, 2020)

I think one of the main reasons it's not falling is the lack of ppe in hospitals and care homes. The government has messed this up, they were told months ago that the NHS was not ready for a pandemic and they ignored it. They were more worried about Brexit and now its came back to bite them.


----------



## Old Skier (May 4, 2020)

Supposed to have been in Le Touquet last week , spent today setting out procedures for golf and comps to put before the committee for post lockdown


----------



## IanG (May 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there an explanation for that being talked about? Is it simply people not following the guidance or is it more than that?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, this particular graph is not shown in the Scottish press briefings and I haven't seen any analysis of it. There could be any number of reasons - maybe we keep the patients in hospital for longer, (could be a good or a bad thing)  or maybe there are really more cases up here. 

Wales and N.I. are not really coming down either. 

Anyhow I can see why Nicola is not so gung-ho as some down south to ease restrictions.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 4, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Supposed to have been in Le Touquet last week , spent today setting out procedures for golf and comps to put before the committee for post lockdown
		
Click to expand...

That is still on my radar along with Hardelot. Have you been before?


----------



## sunshine (May 5, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			That is still on my radar along with Hardelot. Have you been before?
		
Click to expand...

Hardelot les Pins is beautiful, especially now they have done a big tree clearing programme and restoration / refurb. Like a classic Surrey/Berkshire heathland at half the price.

Le Touquet la Mer also stunning, especially when you get into the dunes on the back nine. Bit like Formby in that it is a little bit inland, and plays through wooded areas, but is definitely a links. Not played it since they did a major restoration (same team as Hardelot). Harry Colt knew how to design a course.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 5, 2020)

One of my offspring has just bought a property near Le Touquet. I immediately thought about playing there, but I had never heard of Hardelot Les Pins. I look forward to playing them, but it will be next year I'm sure.


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo...  I was supposed to be on La Gomera right now. And staying in a place just half a mile from the Tecina course. And would have played if I was there. Is it ok for a grown man to cry ??
		
Click to expand...

We go to La Gomera every few years. Walked Tecina a couple of times but never played it. Looks v good.


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

Courses in Bavaria will open on Monday! Yay, 9 weeks after the lockdown started, cant wait!!


----------



## Grant85 (May 5, 2020)

e-mail from club suggesting an announcement might not be far away. 

Making sure everyone is registered on BRS as this will be only way to get a tee time.


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2020)

I can't believe tennis is one of the sports being talking about as a safe one to play. 

Players pant, sweat and breath all over the ball.  Sharing balls too.  Seems bizarre to me.


----------



## howbow88 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## peld (May 5, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I can't believe tennis is one of the sports being talking about as a safe one to play.

Players pant, sweat and breath all over the ball.  Sharing balls too.  Seems bizarre to me.
		
Click to expand...

You use two sets of balls , player 1 only touches and serves with yellow ones, player 2 only touches green ones. Quite easy.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 5, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I can't believe tennis is one of the sports being talking about as a safe one to play.

Players pant, sweat and breath all over the ball.  Sharing balls too.  Seems bizarre to me.
		
Click to expand...

But you're still talking really small to minimal risk compared with contact/close quarter sports - the players are maintaining a significant distance apart and will be played outdoors (assuming fitness centres still closed) so the main route of catching it is gone around breath/spray on to you.

It's a physical activity so unlikely to have many playing with actual symptoms so the risk is around those who are at the early stages and don't show signs.

To transfer it on to the ball they'd need to have Covid 19, sneeze directly on to it (you don't really get that close to a ball during breathing), or on to hands, which then hold the ball and are picked up by the other person who would then need to wipe their face. And that could be stopped by using own balls to serve (just use a sharpie on them), flicking it up and hitting with a racket to begin rallies or just being aware and using hand sanitiser after rallies/play. There isn't much in the way of studies showing transfer in this manner (i.e. from surfaces) to be significant threat and to my knowledge nothing around transfer via sweat, and acknowledgement that it struggles more outdoors as well.

Edited - I'd expect the benefit of allowing this activity with precautions is much higher from both physical and mental than the Covid risk but also it presumably encourages people to gather in a way that maintains social distance than perhaps two friends meeting up in a house and chatting without remembering to keep 2ms apart.


----------



## J55TTC (May 5, 2020)

We got an email from our club saying our online booking system has become available.

All being well, playing 18 on the 11th at 10am


----------



## rudebhoy (May 5, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			We got an email from our club saying our online booking system has become available.

All being well, playing 18 on the 11th at 10am
		
Click to expand...

Good chance play will be limited to 2-balls with an extended gap between tee times. Have they factored that in?


----------



## Depreston (May 5, 2020)

Genuinely think it’ll be next week me

Our golf club have set the tee booking up on iG

Ten minute gaps and will only be allowed to book once every 3 days ... this will be reviewed on a daily basis depending on demand

there’s four slots per tee time so not sure if that’s mandatory or iG can limit it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

Got an email from the club. Two balls only and only 9 holes to start with. Is that part of the EGU guidelines as I don't really see why we can't play 18


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got an email from the club. Two balls only and only 9 holes to start with. Is that part of the EGU guidelines as I don't really see why we can't play 18
		
Click to expand...

Maybe clubs will make their own decision based on how many members they have/expect to wish to play when we can.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got an email from the club. Two balls only and only 9 holes to start with. Is that part of the EGU guidelines as I don't really see why we can't play 18
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t think you were going to play initially anyway, just go down the range? Maybe they’re going for 2 t starting, get more groups around ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			Didn’t think you were going to play initially anyway, just go down the range? Maybe they’re going for 2 t starting, get more groups around ?
		
Click to expand...

That remains the plan. However I still don't understand the necessity to play just 9 holes. Two balls has been a fairly standard convention in all the guidelines I've seen but most are talking about a full re-opening. Not sure if I'll have a chance to hit balls at the club as no mention of the practice ground opening or not so reliant on a range re-opening. Sure they will as they' be keen for the business


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			Didn’t think you were going to play initially anyway, just go down the range? Maybe they’re going for 2 t starting, get more groups around ?
		
Click to expand...

If a course has 2 loops of 9 than that makes perfect sense. It allows more people to get out, 9 holes is enough of a fix right now. It seems fair for courses that can do it. My place could do it and I'd be very happy with that arrangement. Better than not getting out because there aren't enough tee times.


----------



## J55TTC (May 5, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Good chance play will be limited to 2-balls with an extended gap between tee times. Have they factored that in?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have, you can only book 2 ball at 12 minute intervals.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If a course has 2 loops of 9 than that makes perfect sense. It allows more people to get out, 9 holes is enough of a fix right now. It seems fair for courses that can do it. My place could do it and I'd be very happy with that arrangement. Better than not getting out because there aren't enough tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Be happy with that too and it would work at ours.
Know a lad who is on council at another club and that is the proposal he has put forward.
9 holes will do for the time being, small steps.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That remains the plan. However I still don't understand the necessity to play just 9 holes. Two balls has been a fairly standard convention in all the guidelines I've seen but most are talking about a full re-opening. Not sure if I'll have a chance to hit balls at the club as no mention of the practice ground opening or not so reliant on a range re-opening. Sure they will as they' be keen for the business
		
Click to expand...

If they gave to increase the time between starts to 10 mins or so, you will only get 12 players out an hour. Nowhere near catering for the members. Maybe they'll offer two tee starts for 9 holes, getting double the amount of players out. 

that would be a good way to start. If they find there's a lot of empty tee times, they can adjust accordingly later. That would be my suggestion to begin with.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That remains the plan. However I still don't understand the necessity to play just 9 holes. Two balls has been a fairly standard convention in all the guidelines I've seen but most are talking about a full re-opening. Not sure if I'll have a chance to hit balls at the club as no mention of the practice ground opening or not so reliant on a range re-opening. Sure they will as they' be keen for the business
		
Click to expand...

My slight issue is, 500 members, 2 balls 10 mins apart, there’s gonna be some disappointment , especially if you can’t play in the week. 2 tees 9 holes might be a way of easing that in the short term. Can’t work at ours as were x3 loops of 6. I’d go for 6 holes in the short term


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2020)

Our BRS is still closed...


----------



## banjofred (May 5, 2020)

Ours is stilled filled with entries for a Spring Senior Open.....not likely happening.


----------



## upsidedown (May 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our BRS is still closed...

Click to expand...

Ours is staying closed until we know what the score is  then let the booking frenzy begin


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our BRS is still closed...

Click to expand...

As is your course......

No rush to a tee time when we don't even know when the 'magic' day is.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 5, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Ours is staying closed until we know what the score is  then let the booking frenzy begin 

Click to expand...

We are the same although I reckon it will be easier to book a time without visitors in the short term.


----------



## pendodave (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			My slight issue is, 500 members, 2 balls 10 mins apart, there’s gonna be some disappointment , especially if you can’t play in the week. 2 tees 9 holes might be a way of easing that in the short term. Can’t work at ours as were x3 loops of 6. I’d go for 6 holes in the short term
		
Click to expand...

We're a similar shape, but can tweak it to 8 and 10 if necessary. Would probably be a good idea, but we'll see. We don't even use a booking system normally, and I've not received any notification of any changes, though obviously it'll be needed unless we all ring up the pro and he hand crafts the start sheet....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 5, 2020)

peld said:



			You use two sets of balls , player 1 only touches and serves with yellow ones, player 2 only touches green ones. Quite easy.
		
Click to expand...

What happens when player 1 gets hit by a green ball straight in his mush. 
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## GB72 (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			My slight issue is, 500 members, 2 balls 10 mins apart, there’s gonna be some disappointment , especially if you can’t play in the week. 2 tees 9 holes might be a way of easing that in the short term. Can’t work at ours as were x3 loops of 6. I’d go for 6 holes in the short term
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. My club has 3 loops of 9 so 9 holes only would get maybe 360 golfers out a day rather than 120 so I reckon most members who want to could play 9 holes but only a third if playing 18 (club has already said only 1 start point to be used on the basis of playing 18 holes). Think 9 holes only is a good, fair plan to start with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Agree with that. My club has 3 loops of 9 so 9 holes only would get maybe 360 golfers out a day rather than 120 so I reckon most members who want to could play 9 holes but only a third if playing 18 (club has already said only 1 start point to be used on the basis of playing 18 holes). Think 9 holes only is a good, fair plan to start with.
		
Click to expand...

If my club was to use both loops of 9 holes to get as many of the members out as possible then I can see sense in limiting to 9 holes to prevent congestion with golfers coming round to the 1st or 10th after their first nine holes. If not there doesn't seem any logic in it


----------



## GB72 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If my club was to use both loops of 9 holes to get as many of the members out as possible then I can see sense in limiting to 9 holes to prevent congestion with golfers coming round to the 1st or 10th after their first nine holes. If not there doesn't seem any logic in it
		
Click to expand...

Not to limit congestion, as I said, it would seem fair. Would you rather play 18 holes knowing a number of people could not play at all or would you rather play 9 holes knowing more of your fellow members got some time in the course, albeit less than would be ideal. Personally I would opt to play 9 holes and let twice as many people get some golf each day.


----------



## garyinderry (May 5, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			But you're still talking really small to minimal risk compared with contact/close quarter sports - the players are maintaining a significant distance apart and will be played outdoors (assuming fitness centres still closed) so the main route of catching it is gone around breath/spray on to you.

It's a physical activity so unlikely to have many playing with actual symptoms so the risk is around those who are at the early stages and don't show signs.

To transfer it on to the ball they'd need to have Covid 19, sneeze directly on to it (you don't really get that close to a ball during breathing), or on to hands, which then hold the ball and are picked up by the other person who would then need to wipe their face. And that could be stopped by using own balls to serve (just use a sharpie on them), flicking it up and hitting with a racket to begin rallies or just being aware and using hand sanitiser after rallies/play. There isn't much in the way of studies showing transfer in this manner (i.e. from surfaces) to be significant threat and to my knowledge nothing around transfer via sweat, and acknowledgement that it struggles more outdoors as well.

Edited - I'd expect the benefit of allowing this activity with precautions is much higher from both physical and mental than the Covid risk but also it presumably encourages people to gather in a way that maintains social distance than perhaps two friends meeting up in a house and chatting without remembering to keep 2ms apart.
		
Click to expand...



I dont really want to go too deep on this.  Its just my experience when playing tennis. I end up a sweaty mess. Likely constantly wiping sweat my from head and eyes. 
The virus as far as I am aware can live on surfaces for 72 hours so using separate balls for serves would be one way around it. 
I'm sure on tennismonthly.co.uk they are beavering away on ways to make the game safe. 
Outdoor, one opponent, go home would limit the danger to just that one person.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 5, 2020)

A big issue is that many clubs will need to get revenue coming into the club. With bars and restaurants likely to remain closed, the average member who has paid his fees for the year wont actually offer additional benefit to the club at all in terms of incoming revenue.

Don't be surprised if there is some "encouragement" given to green fees to get footfall through that not only generates income, but also potentially introduces new players to the club who may then go on and take up membership.


----------



## fenwayrich (May 5, 2020)

I don't think we are anticipating starting on May 11th, especially given the reduced greenkeeping staff will have had 3 days off including the Bank Holiday. I understand we are waiting on Boris's announcement on Sunday and deciding a reopening day from there. A lot of us are hoping we might be able to play 3 balls, but we shall see.

We have two nines easily accessible, so I did suggest that we could have tee times on the 1st and 10th in the morning (9 holes only), and then just on the 1st in the afternoon (9 or 18 holes as desired). Could still get nearly 200 members on the course every day, and cater for people who would like 18 holes. Suspect that initially they will go for just 9, and review after a week or so. Not too bothered as long as we can start to play in some form or other.


----------



## Mark1751 (May 5, 2020)

This is doing the rounds apparently leaked plan of how they will start to ease the lockdown. Have no idea if true/genuine.


----------



## C&R (May 5, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			This is doing the rounds apparently leaked plan of how they will start to ease the lockdown. Have no idea if true/genuine. 
	View attachment 30454

Click to expand...

You can’t social distance playing football   If you can’t tackle what’s the point


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Ours is stilled filled with entries for a Spring Senior Open.....not likely happening.
		
Click to expand...

All our comps and opens until end of June are cancelled.
9 holes only to start with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			All our comps and opens until end of June are cancelled.
9 holes only to start with.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Has your club given any rationale for just 9 holes?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

C&R said:



			You can’t social distance playing football   If you can’t tackle what’s the point
		
Click to expand...

Half of PL defenders can’t tackle .
If it’s unsafe for fans it’s unsafe for players.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2020)

C&R said:



			You can’t social distance playing football   If you can’t tackle what’s the point
		
Click to expand...

Open for training or coaching only, non-contact to begin with maybe? Kids football teams etc?


----------



## NWJocko (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting. Has your club given any rationale for just 9 holes?
		
Click to expand...

Its been given to you a few times already on this thread 🙄

Its to give more members the chance to play some golf, given we’re going from 7/8 weeks of nothing people will will want to play ASAP, short term restriction to 9 holes means more people can get access to the course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting. Has your club given any rationale for just 9 holes?
		
Click to expand...

No they haven't
No guests or visitors.
Can only think with members off work it’s purely numbers.
No booking no tee time..
Not sure what will happen if you play 10th to 18th  holes and the first tee is empty, 
Will you be allowed to play front nine or nine only for everyone.
Will have to wait and see.
Common sense needed I think.


----------



## J55TTC (May 5, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			This is doing the rounds apparently leaked plan of how they will start to ease the lockdown. Have no idea if true/genuine. 
	View attachment 30454

Click to expand...

Gardeners were never forced to close we’re they? Well, our neighbours have had their weekly garden service in throughout all of this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			No they haven't
No guests or visitors.
Can only think with members off work it’s purely numbers.
No booking no tee time..
Not sure what will happen if you play 10th to 18th  holes and the first tee is empty,
Will you be allowed to play front nine or nine only for everyone.
Will have to wait and see.
Common sense needed I think.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. We're doing the same and allegedly having a starter on the first and a marshall so not sure they'll allow you to carry on. That's my understanding on what information I have and I suppose if they want to keep 10 minute spacing they can't let people jump in to play the full 18. As you say common sense needs to prevail


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2020)

NWJocko said:



			Its been given to you a few times already on this thread 🙄

Its to give more members the chance to play some golf, given we’re going from 7/8 weeks of nothing people will will want to play ASAP, short term restriction to 9 holes means more people can get access to the course.
		
Click to expand...

Agree Iain. It's not rocket science is it!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. We're doing the same and allegedly having a starter on the first and a marshall so not sure they'll allow you to carry on. That's my understanding on what information I have and I suppose if they want to keep 10 minute spacing they can't let people jump in to play the full 18. As you say common sense needs to prevail
		
Click to expand...

I can just see the Sense of entitlement on some faces when the pro says “no you can’t carry on “
Fun and games.


----------



## upsidedown (May 5, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Gardeners were never forced to close we’re they? Well, our neighbours have had their weekly garden service in throughout all of this.
		
Click to expand...

That's right as I've carried on but know of some companies who stopped as they used to share vehicles but offered a reduced service


----------



## Old Skier (May 5, 2020)

Lots of stuff for clubs on EG web site, Play Safe, be Safe worth a read and we are currently working on procedures around the various guidance.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			A big issue is that many clubs will need to get revenue coming into the club. With bars and restaurants likely to remain closed, the average member who has paid his fees for the year wont actually offer additional benefit to the club at all in terms of incoming revenue.

Don't be surprised if there is some "encouragement" given to green fees to get footfall through that not only generates income, but also potentially introduces new players to the club who may then go on and take up membership.
		
Click to expand...

I think my club still have 220 members who haven’t paid this years subs. Whilst part of me says they should have to wait until June to play, the club are obviously going to just push to get them back on board. That’s a lot of money for the first month or so to benefit.

Get your point though that they will ultimately need to find away of making some money from all areas.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			A big issue is that many clubs will need to get revenue coming into the club. With bars and restaurants likely to remain closed, the average member who has paid his fees for the year wont actually offer additional benefit to the club at all in terms of incoming revenue.

Don't be surprised if there is some "encouragement" given to green fees to get footfall through that not only generates income, but also potentially introduces new players to the club who may then go on and take up membership.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, if the guidelines published are going to happen, clubs won't be allowed visitors for a while.
One reason for this could be that, as a member, the club has some leverage should you flaunt the rules in place...first breach of SD = a warning,  2nd breach = a week's suspension etc..
A visitor would not face any sanction should they be seen to not be SDing apart from, maybe, being escorted off the course.

Secondly, I'm not convinced that clubs need the money..Now...
Its early May
Most clubs year's run either Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, etc..
Most will have had a lot of subs paid - obviously some, if not most, will have had less than normal 
But they'll still be sitting on a decent amount in the bank as of now. Just as an example, my club has taken in somewhere in the region of 750k in the last 2 months. Obviously some will be less but were still taken a few hundred thousand quid 
Although there is no profit from bar/catering coming in, there's little being spent on it either. 
Members will have a month or so to themselves, then the visitors will be allowed and, in time, the bar reopens and the revenue flows.
Not saying that clubs won't struggle but, for now, they should have money in the bank.


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2020)

had an email from the club with a link to the Scottish Gov website and asked to explain why you think golf should be relaxed.


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

So at Munich Eichenreid, where they host the BMW open, members are limited to 9 holes a week. Membership fees >2K per year, course is closed from Nov-March. At the club I play at to the east of Munich, open to all comers reduced green fees, no bar or food, but the pro shop is open - happy days


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2020)

I like the idea of the foam inserts in the holes, only addition I would make is add a 6 inch ring sprayed around the hole. If your ball touches the line you are holed out and a shot is added to your hole total. Inside the cup is holed out and no shot added.

Doesn’t matter if you hit the foam insert and still end up inside the line then, so takes away all ambiguity around holing out with foam inserts in.


----------



## KenL (May 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had an email from the club with a link to the Scottish Gov website and asked to explain why you think golf should be relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

Could you post the link up here please?
Thanks.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			I like the idea of the foam inserts in the holes, only addition I would make is add a 6 inch ring sprayed around the hole. If your ball touches the line you are holed out and a shot is added to your hole total. Inside the cup is holed out and no shot added.

Doesn’t matter if you hit the foam insert and still end up inside the line then, so takes away all ambiguity around holing out with foam inserts in.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify: you mean enforced gimmes within 6", right? I would agree with that myself, though I would push it to a foot.

You would like to think that most people playing would do this anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Just to clarify: you mean enforced gimmes within 6", right? I would agree with that myself, though I would push it to a foot.

You would like to think that most people playing would do this anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a foot is definitely a gimme in a non-comp! I wouldn't have thought you even need to mandate that, but you never know with some people. In the last round before courses closes (where people were already social distancing, hole cup were in upside down etc) we had already agreed to be more generous with the gimmes, it was pretty much anything within 4 feet for us.


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2020)

I don't know why people are so fixated about holing out, its going to be casual golf. If playing solo, do whatever you want just don't touch the flag. If a 2 ball you'll most likely be giving each other putts anyway.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

How are people going to handle playing for money? Every group I know of plays for something. My regular Wed/Sat group (around 25 in decent weather, 4 ball with partner) always plays 50p front, 50p back and a Pound on the total. Then another couple Pounds in the clubhouse (obviously not going to happen) for people going 1st, 2nd overall.


----------



## patricks148 (May 6, 2020)

KenL said:



			Could you post the link up here please?
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

: www.ideas.gov.scot/covid-19-a-framework-for-decision-making


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			How are people going to handle playing for money? Every group I know of plays for something. My regular Wed/Sat group (around 25 in decent weather, 4 ball with partner) always plays 50p front, 50p back and a Pound on the total. Then another couple Pounds in the clubhouse (obviously not going to happen) for people going 1st, 2nd overall.
		
Click to expand...

I think its going to be discouraged. 
Nothing to stop a pair playing for something in their 2 ball but roll ups and organised  ( or semi organised) comps are not going to be on the menu for a while.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Just to clarify: you mean enforced gimmes within 6", right? I would agree with that myself, though I would push it to a foot.

You would like to think that most people playing would do this anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, got caught up in the finer detail and forgot the big picture.

I think most will do this anyway but it would be great to standardise it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			How are people going to handle playing for money? Every group I know of plays for something. My regular Wed/Sat group (around 25 in decent weather, 4 ball with partner) always plays 50p front, 50p back and a Pound on the total. Then another couple Pounds in the clubhouse (obviously not going to happen) for people going 1st, 2nd overall.
		
Click to expand...

Is that really the biggest issue? Just don't play for money maybe? Or one person keeps a running total of who owes what at the end and you can bank transfer it if you must.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2020)

Great news from the Club yesterday - with renewals now closed we have 550 playing members paid in full (or paying in full by monthly DD) and that number is both sufficient to keep our finances healthy - and a balanced number for playing in accordance with how we must in the time of Covid once we can.

From a personal basis and when next to play... over the years I have learned to try and not project forward on difficult or worrying things, just to deal with them as best I can today - and then repeat tomorrow - and so in respect of playing I have simply closed my thinking to wondering when that might be or worrying about the club or how we might manage.  And sure enough - any projection I might have done (but didn't) over worrying on the financial viability and stability of my club has gone - it was nothing I could do anything about other than renew - which I did.  And so we hear yesterday that we are OK.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Yes, got caught up in the finer detail and forgot the big picture.

I think most will do this anyway but it would be great to standardise it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't give a gimme outside of foot. I've made a lot of people mad with that one. Annoys the hell out of me (if you are playing for money) seeing people give 2-3 footers.....they're not gimmes. If we are just playing social for no money, I don't care if you pick your ball up from 10 feet.....or even putt at all...up to you.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is that really the biggest issue? Just don't play for money maybe? Or one person keeps a running total of who owes what at the end and you can bank transfer it if you must.
		
Click to expand...

I was kidding...... coming from the US, nobody I knew played for money, they just played golf for the heck of it. Over here it seems crazy important to some people.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I don't give a gimme outside of foot.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it’s for mind games I agree.

The enforced gummies from 6” was to just deal with foam ring bounce out and speeding up/ keeping separation around the hole.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Unless it’s for mind games I agree.

The enforced gummies from 6” was to just deal with foam ring bounce out and speeding up/ keeping separation around the hole.
		
Click to expand...

So the cups are sticky...?


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			How are people going to handle playing for money? Every group I know of plays for something. My regular Wed/Sat group (around 25 in decent weather, 4 ball with partner) always plays 50p front, 50p back and a Pound on the total. Then another couple Pounds in the clubhouse (obviously not going to happen) for people going 1st, 2nd overall.
		
Click to expand...

pay each other via paypal


----------



## huds1475 (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I was kidding...... coming from the US, nobody I knew played for money, they just played golf for the heck of it. Over here it seems crazy important to some people.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Has always baffled me


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			pay each other via paypal
		
Click to expand...

Again.....I was really just kidding. Although.....I can't see a bunch of mostly old guys signing up to something like Paypal. It will likely be a few months before our usual groups get back to normal-ish if things improve.


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2020)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...Z-uLBaq4NwtfK8rw8Ht1uHuBJemCsyAMQtwhwnjjtL4ag


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is that really the biggest issue? Just don't play for money maybe? Or one person keeps a running total of who owes what at the end and you can bank transfer it if you must.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, surely just meeting up with your mates and hitting a ball around will be a good start!


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 6, 2020)

How many of you listened to Lord Sumption on Radio 2's Emma Barnet Show just now? My goodness he speaks some sound sense. Now not everybody will agree with him, but he makes the point that the Government have scared us witless to the point that everyone will be too scared to go back to work, never mind play golf. I shall now sit back and wait for the abuse!!


----------



## pendodave (May 6, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Agreed.  Has always baffled me
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm not sure it's quite as prevalent in the UK as our US friend might think.
Funnily enough, whenever I read or listen to stuff about US golf I get the (probably false) impression that everyone is playing nassaus or wolf.  Who'd have thought that the www would offer such a distorted view of reality...


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			How many of you listened to Lord Sumption on Radio 2's Emma Barnet Show just now? My goodness he speaks some sound sense. Now not everybody will agree with him, but he makes the point that the Government have scared us witless to the point that everyone will be too scared to go back to work, never mind play golf. I shall now sit back and wait for the abuse!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll bite. For me, what went on in places like Lombardy and New York did the "scaring", nothing to do with the UK government. I thought they'd often been criticised for not being as "tough" as those in other countries.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			How many of you listened to Lord Sumption on Radio 2's Emma Barnet Show just now? My goodness he speaks some sound sense. Now not everybody will agree with him, but he makes the point that the Government have scared us witless to the point that everyone will be too scared to go back to work, never mind play golf. I shall now sit back and wait for the abuse!!
		
Click to expand...

Not just in this case but regularly people use the word everybody or all......and it's just nonsense.
There will be people who are now afraid to leave their homes and go back to work.
But "everybody"..?
I think not.


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			How many of you listened to Lord Sumption on Radio 2's Emma Barnet Show just now? My goodness he speaks some sound sense. Now not everybody will agree with him, but he makes the point that the Government have scared us witless to the point that everyone will be too scared to go back to work, never mind play golf. I shall now sit back and wait for the abuse!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, this old Communications Manager well tell you a message needs to ask for 120% compliance in order to get 80%.

News Agenda is a mystery to me currently, slagging the Govt for being both too lax and too draconian.    

Actually, it isn't a mystery at all


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2020)

J55TTC said:



https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...Z-uLBaq4NwtfK8rw8Ht1uHuBJemCsyAMQtwhwnjjtL4ag

Click to expand...

More of the usual unfounded speculation exaggerated for a headline.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah a foot is definitely a gimme in a non-comp! I wouldn't have thought you even need to mandate that, but you never know with some people. In the last round before courses closes (where people were already social distancing, hole cup were in upside down etc) we had already agreed to be more generous with the gimmes, it was pretty much anything within 4 feet for us.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but the idea of an enforced gimme circle is a good one I think. 

Not the same as it was in a matchplay knock-out competition, but I had a guy make me mark and putt out my ball from an inch once. I just laughed.


----------



## pendodave (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not just in this case but regularly people use the word everybody or all......and it's just nonsense.
There will be people who are now afraid to leave their homes and go back to work.
But "everybody"..?
I think not.
		
Click to expand...

It's an odd feeling though.  I would count myself in the same camp as YH in thinking that the cure is worse than the disease as currently administered. I'm also young (just) and fit (defo) enough to be pretty confident that I would survive....
But on the train this morning, with more people about, I felt slightly uncomfortable.  I'm not sure if it was fear for my health, or more likely the fact that the social mores that allow us all to co-exist in close proximity have been thrown up in the air and not come down yet. As social animals, I think that's quite an issue to get out heads around.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Me too. I'm not sure it's quite as prevalent in the UK as our US friend might think.
Funnily enough, whenever I read or listen to stuff about US golf I get the (probably false) impression that everyone is playing nassaus or wolf.  Who'd have thought that the www would offer such a distorted view of reality...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it happens....I've just never been part of it. When you watch some of the interviews online with some pro's.....they often seem to have a game with other pro's and play for mega-money....just for the fun?? of it. I don't get it myself, but I don't like to gamble in the first place. Problem is, if I want to play in any of the groups at our club I will *HAVE* to play for money. Another group I played with for a while plays for less (which I like). There are plenty of people who just go out with a couple of buddies...some bet, others don't. I've wondered at why.....if I were in the US (my area Washington state) if I wanted to gamble I'd just go to a local casino and proceed to give them my money. East coast of the US....totally different world....no idea what the golf course culture is there. Different way of gambling here in the UK though. More of a "bookie" way of gambling. But...golf course culture is much different here than where I'm from. As I stated somewhere earlier, where I was living public golf courses are many times more common than private/membership courses. There are advantages to each https://www.stgeorgesgolf.com/Blog/...Private_Golf_Courses_What_Are_The_Advant.aspx  You can "join/yearly membership" at a public course where I lived....but it's not anything like a membership here in the UK...all it usually gets you is you can play as much as you want for that yearly price. The "club" mentality here (to me that's a good thing) tends to give people more of a "it's YOUR club and family" feeling which I like better.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Firstly, if the guidelines published are going to happen, clubs won't be allowed visitors for a while.
One reason for this could be that, as a member, the club has some leverage should you flaunt the rules in place...first breach of SD = a warning,  2nd breach = a week's suspension etc..
A visitor would not face any sanction should they be seen to not be SDing apart from, maybe, being escorted off the course.

Secondly, I'm not convinced that clubs need the money..Now...
Its early May
Most clubs year's run either Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, etc..
Most will have had a lot of subs paid - obviously some, if not most, will have had less than normal
But they'll still be sitting on a decent amount in the bank as of now. Just as an example, my club has taken in somewhere in the region of 750k in the last 2 months. Obviously some will be less but were still taken a few hundred thousand quid
Although there is no profit from bar/catering coming in, there's little being spent on it either.
Members will have a month or so to themselves, then the visitors will be allowed and, in time, the bar reopens and the revenue flows.
Not saying that clubs won't struggle but, for now, they should have money in the bank.
		
Click to expand...


They may not need the money now, but they may find they are not the destination of choice when they finally decide to allow the rif raff non members in as and when they choose and realise they do need the money. Think clubs need to be very very careful how they treat BOTH members and non-members if they intend to rely on both for revenue further down the line

Plenty of threads on this forum and elsewhere about what golf needs to do to "grow" or "stop the decline" yet at the same time plenty of stuff going about that will only be perceived as elitism and making golf members only when it returns "because you cant sanction a non member for breaking SD as well as a member" going to be close to the top of the tree for me

As someone who has been a member most of my life and will be one again soon at some point how clubs behave (like many other businesses in other areas) will determine where and when Im prepared to spend my money and I wont be alone in that


----------



## Crow (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Agree, but the idea of an enforced gimme circle is a good one I think.

Not the same as it was in a matchplay knock-out competition, but I had a guy make me mark and putt out my ball from an inch once. I just laughed.
		
Click to expand...

You should have gone through the full tour-pro routine, checking from all sides, doing a bit of aimpoint, remarking, pacing the length off, etc.


----------



## rulefan (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I was kidding...... coming from the US, nobody I knew played for money, they just played golf for the heck of it.
		
Click to expand...

Very surprising if you look at other web forums. My impression is skins is played most of the time over there.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Very surprising if you look at other web forums. My impression is skins is played most of the time over there.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised at all....if you are playing with other people who want to gamble. By the average golfer? nope.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Guessing no golf in Scotland for a little while if their lockdown is continuing for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Siolag (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Guessing no golf in Scotland for a little while if their lockdown is continuing for another 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yes, I was just about to say that reading between the lines it wouldn't surprise me if golf starts up again in Englandshire while we're still banned. Oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure, couple of rumours now that England will not get the golf courses open until June. All rumour of course


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not so sure, couple of rumours now that England will not get the golf courses open until June. All rumour of course
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure Ive heard every monday between now and the end of July in a rumour from someone "well connected"


----------



## larmen (May 6, 2020)

Crown golf sent an email pushing a possible opening from the 11th back to the 18th for now.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

larmen said:



			Crown golf sent an email pushing a possible opening from the 11th back to the 18th for now.
		
Click to expand...

thats because they are guessing like everyone else


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats because they are guessing like everyone else
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all total guesswork but the implication I see is that golf will not be treated as a unique case and it will only be allowed as part of a package of measures allowing more forms of outside exercise.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep, all total guesswork but the implication I see is that golf will not be treated as a unique case and it will only be allowed as part of a package of measures allowing more forms of outside exercise.
		
Click to expand...


i think most people except golfers have thought that would always be the case 

just today ive heard the next 4 mondays as when golf will return from different "sauces"


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			i think most people except golfers have thought that would always be the case 

just today ive heard the next 4 mondays as when golf will return from different "sauces"
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			i think most people except golfers have thought that would always be the case 

just today ive heard the next 4 mondays as when golf will return from different "sauces"
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm Sauce, sorry I know its childish but I couldnt resist... just like I cant resist ketchup on a burger.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			i think most people except golfers have thought that would always be the case 

just today ive heard the next 4 mondays as when golf will return from different "sauces"
		
Click to expand...

it is quite interesting, I have done a bit of googling and the statements from sports like tennis, bowls etc that may consider themselves safe exemptions to lockdown are almost identical in tone to those coming from the golfing authorities. The only difference appears that they are being more guarded about the final rules once play can start again until there is some formal guidance from the government about what rules the sport will have to comply with to be permitted.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Just me being a total cynic here, no basis for this thought at all other than a generally deeply suspicious nature, but could these 'stories' about golf being about to start again be a deliberate smoke screen. Many clubs had membership renewals due on 1st May and there was a legitimate concern about people not renewing and putting clubs at risk. Just before then, stories hit the press and social media, with what appears to be no background in fact from the government, that courses are going to open again in a week, in 2 weeks, could be open after the weekend etc, rules and guidelines are issued for golf in the new normal based on, as far as I can see, no official government input. People, seeing only a short delay, sign up for another year with the club and the club finances are stabalised for a time at least but that date for when golf starts again remains just over the horizon, the carrot just out of reach but always in sight. 

As I said, I am a cynic, no basis in hard fact for any of it but just got me thinking (plenty of time on my hands) and there was one thought that triggered this. Golf, in itself, may well be pretty safe and the guidelines etc are sensible. The problem is that it breaks one of the hard and fast rules of the lockdown in that it allows people from different households to meet and socialise. Now, as I said, golf may be safe but if I were I non golfer, how may I view this. My view may be that if the person next door can be outside spending 4 hours in the company of someone from another household on a golf course, why can I not have a friend over to sit in the garden with me and have a few drinks. Why can I not go on my dog walk with my mate from down the road, observing social distancing of course. After all, that must be safer in that social distancing is applied but I do not have to travel anywhere making an unnecessary journey. As such, my thoughts are that golf will not just have to wait for other sports to be allowed, it has to wait until it is also allowed for small groups from various households are allowed to meet outside in a social distancing environment. 

Again, just me being a cynic with too much time on my hands.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Just me being a total cynic here, no basis for this thought at all other than a generally deeply suspicious nature, but could these 'stories' about golf being about to start again be a deliberate smoke screen. Many clubs had membership renewals due on 1st May and there was a legitimate concern about people not renewing and putting clubs at risk. Just before then, stories hit the press and social media, with what appears to be no background in fact from the government, that courses are going to open again in a week, in 2 weeks, could be open after the weekend etc, rules and guidelines are issued for golf in the new normal based on, as far as I can see, no official government input. People, seeing only a short delay, sign up for another year with the club and the club finances are stabalised for a time at least but that date for when golf starts again remains just over the horizon, the carrot just out of reach but always in sight.

As I said, I am a cynic, no basis in hard fact for any of it but just got me thinking (plenty of time on my hands) and there was one thought that triggered this. Golf, in itself, may well be pretty safe and the guidelines etc are sensible. The problem is that it breaks one of the hard and fast rules of the lockdown in that it allows people from different households to meet and socialise. Now, as I said, golf may be safe but if I were I non golfer, how may I view this. My view may be that if the person next door can be outside spending 4 hours in the company of someone from another household on a golf course, why can I not have a friend over to sit in the garden with me and have a few drinks. Why can I not go on my dog walk with my mate from down the road, observing social distancing of course. After all, that must be safer in that social distancing is applied but I do not have to travel anywhere making an unnecessary journey. As such, my thoughts are that golf will not just have to wait for other sports to be allowed, it has to wait until it is also allowed for small groups from various households are allowed to meet outside in a social distancing environment.

Again, just me being a cynic with too much time on my hands.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are been totally cynical as most clubs wont be May 1st for subs.

Most are either 1st Jan or 1st April

I think the rumour mill started through hope from all golfers after the last 3 week lockdown then Iain carter from the BBC tweeted it and its gone round like wildfire.

No one actually knows anything till Boris announces it on Sunday.

We dont know if we will get a days notice to reopen or a weeks notice.

hell with what I have heard today we might not be open till June.

Its a total guessing game from every angle at the minute.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think you are been totally cynical as most clubs wont be May 1st for subs.

Most are either 1st Jan or 1st April

I think the rumour mill started through hope from all golfers after the last 3 week lockdown then Iain carter from the BBC tweeted it and its gone round like wildfire.

No one actually knows anything till Boris announces it on Sunday.

We dont know if we will get a days notice to reopen or a weeks notice.

hell with what I have heard today we might not be open till June.

Its a total guessing game from every angle at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

A very irresponsible tweet by the looks of it.


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

Just got a message from a guy I play with asking for somebody to put their name down with him on the 18th. He just got off the phone with club manager and the mgr is hoping it will end up being a 3 ball rule. But BRS looked ready to go for the 18th at least and I put my name down. This coming Monday (11th) is still full of people who had entered the Senior Open. So it looks like our mgr is at least expecting things to open by the 18th.....and hoping harder for earlier. As most people are saying...who knows what the hell is going to happen?


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

I'm really  just hoping they will open our practice ground/field. I always go early so I don't have to share the field and I use my own balls and shag bag.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A very irresponsible tweet by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

How so? He tweeted what he had heard and made it clear that they were rumours.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			How so? He tweeted what he had heard and made it clear that they were rumours.
		
Click to expand...

Which numerous dafties have taken as gospel hence the moaning and backlash on social media.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2020)

rosecott said:



			More of the usual unfounded speculation exaggerated for a headline.
		
Click to expand...

It's the usual misinterpretation and/or misunderstanding of risk management and scenarios/events driving risks - when risks aren't always negative but can also be opportunities - and risk events can have very low probability of happening as well as very high probability.   So I have no doubt whatsoever that one of many scenarios that head greenkeepers will have been asked to consider would be such as a request for overnight re-opening.  What's missed is that the probability of that actually happening might be 5%, with Impact on the greens team Very High - but the mitigation would be Head Greenkeeper saying to Club Board 'give me a couple of days please'.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Which numerous dafties have taken as gospel hence the moaning and backlash on social media.
		
Click to expand...

So you should never post something you hear, despite it coming from a possibly reliable source? Iain Carter did state that it was rumoured - not that it was fact.


----------



## Depreston (May 6, 2020)

looks like our club is preparing to open next Monday 3 balls only


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			i think *most people except golfers *have thought that would always be the case 

just today ive heard the next 4 mondays as when golf will return from different "sauces"
		
Click to expand...

Not _all _golfers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Just got a message from a guy I play with asking for somebody to put their name down with him on the 18th. He just got off the phone with club manager and the mgr is hoping it will end up being a 3 ball rule. But BRS looked ready to go for the 18th at least and I put my name down. This coming Monday (11th) is still full of people who had entered the Senior Open. So it looks like our mgr is at least expecting things to open by the 18th.....and hoping harder for earlier. As most people are saying...who knows what the hell is going to happen?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you have an Open comp still on the cards.  My club will cancel any Open comps currently scheduled for the first month following re-opening whenever that is.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			So you should never post something you hear, despite it coming from a possibly reliable source? Iain Carter did state that it was rumoured - not that it was fact.
		
Click to expand...

A "possible" reliable source. Says it all really!!!

👀


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Interesting that you have an Open comp still on the cards.  My club will cancel any Open comps currently scheduled for the first month following re-opening whenever that is.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just assuming it's cancelled. They just haven't cleared the "books" so to speak.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I'm really  just hoping they will open our practice ground/field. I always go early so I don't have to share the field and I use my own balls and shag bag.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a man after my own heart. Usually there at first light at the weekend hitting a few before the roll up and working on my game from 100 yards and in after work in the week. Hoping everyone will rush to play and let me get my swing back on track alone


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like a man after my own heart. Usually there at first light at the weekend hitting a few before the roll up and working on my game from 100 yards and in after work in the week. Hoping everyone will rush to play and let me get my swing back on track alone
		
Click to expand...

Exactly...I put out cones at 40-60-80 and maybe 100. Too bad I can't take my game from the field out to the course.....poop.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A "possible" reliable source. Says it all really!!!

👀
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't know his source, and neither do you. You were happy enough to 'trust your mate from the county', and I daresay that Iain Carter probably thought that the rumours had some legs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Exactly...I put out cones at 40-60-80 and maybe 100. Too bad I can't take my game from the field out to the course.....poop.
		
Click to expand...

Golfers from the same pod. I have a decent short game especially my chipping but get me on the course..... Of course it's in my head now so hoping the work I'm doing in the back garden (still gloriously inconsistent especially on the really short chips of a tight/bare lie) will help


----------



## virtuocity (May 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a decent short game especially my chipping
		
Click to expand...

 



(just joshing)


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2020)

Depreston said:



			looks like our club is preparing to open next Monday 3 balls only
		
Click to expand...

50p says  it won't.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Well I don't know his source, and neither do you. You were happy enough to 'trust your mate from the county', and I daresay that Iain Carter probably thought that the rumours had some legs.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's a lot more accurate than someone spouting tosh. At least he has the common sense to be honest and say they've had no official word. 

Honesty - rumour. Ken which one I'll lean towards.


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Yes, got caught up in the finer detail and forgot the big picture.
		
Click to expand...

Like about 1,300 other posts on this thread 

At least you have the self awareness.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

When ever it is, if anyone turns up with dirty golf clubs for that first round since lockdown, they need flogging 😜


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			When ever it is, if anyone turns up with dirty golf clubs for that first round since lockdown, they need flogging 😜
		
Click to expand...

bit harsh on key workers on the front line whove been working their balls off, when will they have had time to clean their sticks unless theyve someone at home to do that for them!  unless theyre insomniacs of course


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A very irresponsible tweet by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

Given Carter's occupation and profile, he shouldn't be spreading rumour and misinformation. Many people will assume he is "in the know" and take his posts at face value.


----------



## howbow88 (May 6, 2020)

If people are incapable of deciphering a very clear tweet, then they're the ones who have issues. Not Iain Carter.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			If people are incapable of deciphering a very clear tweet, then they're the ones who have issues. Not Iain Carter.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Iain.


----------



## Depreston (May 6, 2020)

rosecott said:



			50p says  it won't.
		
Click to expand...

I highly doubt it as well tbf mate so I won’t take the bet


----------



## nickjdavis (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Firstly, if the guidelines published are going to happen, clubs won't be allowed visitors for a while.
One reason for this could be that, as a member, the club has some leverage should you flaunt the rules in place...first breach of SD = a warning,  2nd breach = a week's suspension etc..
A visitor would not face any sanction should they be seen to not be SDing apart from, maybe, being escorted off the course.

.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing in England Golfs Operational Guidance (as of today) that suggests that courses will not be allowed visiting golfers.

https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/Operational-guidance.pdf

I've not seen anything in R&A guidelines that says anything similar either.

I know the Irish have issued guidelines saying that golf will be for members only living within 5km of the club but I've not seen anything similar for the UK. I don't profess to know much about golf in Ireland and what geographical reach clubs have in terms of where their membership is drawn from...but I do know my own local area...Just doing a rough count up....the 10 largest villages within 5 miles of my club have a total population of roughly 18,000 folk (one of them accounts for roughly 50% of that figure). Just three miles outside the 5 mile zone lie two towns with a combined population of 270,000 people. I know where a significant majority of our membership comes from...and its not within 5 miles of our club. Likewise I know where the vast majority of our visitors come from and you wouldn't be surprised to know that its not from within 5 miles of the club either!!!

Limiting players based on distance they live away from the club is a nonsensical idea which will restrict many clubs ability to do business. Assuming garden centres open as per the Phase One guidelines...will you be prevented from visiting your nearest one if it is more than 5 miles away? I doubt it very much...its utterly unpoliceable.

I therefore find it difficult to believe that golf clubs will be allowed to open but will be dictated to as to who they are allowed to have as customers (and expected to police this) based on where they live. If its as bad as what you fear...I wont be able to play until Mid June...and I'm the bloody Captain!!


----------



## GB72 (May 7, 2020)

I think there has to be a middle ground. I also have not seen anything specific in the guidelines about it being members only but have seen quite a few clubs that have already announced that this will be how they will operate. Not all clubs apply the same membership model though so some consideration has to be given there I guess.

As for traveling, I have no idea how you deal with that. 5km seems too short a distance but I guess you do not want people doing a hundred mile round trip for a game. Guess this then plays into the just members idea as you could regulate based on being able to play at the nearest club that you are a member of within reason.

This whole thing just keeps throwing up more questions.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Secondly, I'm not convinced that clubs need the money..Now...
Its early May
Most clubs year's run either Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, etc..
Most will have had a lot of subs paid - obviously some, if not most, will have had less than normal
But they'll still be sitting on a decent amount in the bank as of now. Just as an example, my club has taken in somewhere in the region of 750k in the last 2 months. Obviously some will be less but were still taken a few hundred thousand quid
Although there is no profit from bar/catering coming in, there's little being spent on it either.
Members will have a month or so to themselves, then the visitors will be allowed and, in time, the bar reopens and the revenue flows.
Not saying that clubs won't struggle but, for now, they should have money in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

All clubs are different in their revenue models....some can survive on their membership fee revenue alone, others have to relay on a mix of memberships and visitors. Although a small club ( our total annual membership fees wont even be half of the £750k you quote...and many of those will be paid on a quarterly or perhaps monthly basis) we have a good reputation and are a popular destination for visiting golfers and have many regular societies who have provided repeat booking for many years now. The income generated by such visitors is a key part of our financial model and to have lost a significant part of it over the early part of the "golfing season" will have some impact upon the finances....and the smaller the club the more impact such lost revenue will have. To be not likely to start generating new revenue for another month or more (if indeed visitors are restricted) just makes things harder for many small clubs...irrespective of how much money they may have "banked".

Yes you write your budgets and you make forecast's for your incoming revenue and try to account for things like bad weather over the winter, yes you try to take into account churn of members, but its really difficult to build in to your financial modelling the swathing reduction in revenue caused by something like Covid19. For sure some clubs might not make it out the other side of this, were confident that we can ride out the storm....but it wont be a smooth ride.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 7, 2020)

All the papers are reporting that the Stay At Home instruction is to be scrapped on Monday, and the likes of sunbathing in parks will be allowed.

So maybe golf restarting next week is not so fanciful.

Whether that's a good idea or not is a different argument, but I'd say it's pretty likely to happen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			All the papers are reporting that the Stay At Home instruction is to be scrapped on Monday, and the likes of sunbathing in parks will be allowed.

So maybe golf restarting next week is not so fanciful.

Whether that's a good idea or not is a different argument, but I'd say it's pretty likely to happen.
		
Click to expand...

It would definitely seem so. Not sure my club has any plans for anything other than 2 balls initially still but guess if restrictions are relaxed and we get over the initial surge of people wanting to play that could easily change.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 7, 2020)

Step two: From the end of May primary schools will gradually return with smaller classes. Outdoor sports where people enjoy space like golf, tennis and angling could resume.

Taken from daily mail. So looking like end of may now.

Edit link: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...its-UKs-coronavirus-death-toll-appalling.html


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Step two: From the end of May primary schools will gradually return with smaller classes. Outdoor sports where people enjoy space like golf, tennis and angling could resume.

Taken from daily mail. So looking like end of may now.

Edit link: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...its-UKs-coronavirus-death-toll-appalling.html

Click to expand...

I can't believe you've quoted the daily mail🤣


----------



## Tommy10 (May 7, 2020)

I've prepared myself for June 8th, anything before then would be a real bonus.

Today marks 8 weeks since I started working from home, wonder if and when we go back to the office I can wear shorts and t-shirt


----------



## robbeh32 (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			I can't believe you've quoted the daily mail🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well everyone is is just making most of the dates up. So why can't DM do the same


----------



## Depreston (May 7, 2020)

I’ll be fizzing if I can go into a packed park not play golf until June mind


----------



## Tommy10 (May 7, 2020)

Postage stamp at Troon yesterday, complete with bike


----------



## Lump (May 7, 2020)

I’d just stop guessing all together until an announcement is made. 
Totally pointless making wild guesses. 
I’d also 100% dismiss anything a tabloid paper is pumping out, they are all click bait  atm trying to keep numbers up.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 7, 2020)

Lump said:



			I’d just stop guessing all together until an announcement is made.
Totally pointless making wild guesses.
I’d also 100% dismiss anything a tabloid paper is pumping out, they are all click bait  atm trying to keep numbers up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree nobody knows anything except those in cobra meetings. Just funny all these dates being thrown about etc more in hope than anything. I would love to play Monday but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			I agree nobody knows anything except those in cobra meetings. Just funny all these dates being thrown about etc more in hope than anything. I would love to play Monday but I'm not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

Well, not until Monday anyway, you'll go a funny colour.....


----------



## howbow88 (May 7, 2020)

Depreston said:



			I’ll be fizzing if I can go into a packed park not play golf until June mind
		
Click to expand...

That is already the case now really, but I get your point. If we are 'allowed' to sunbathe in the park but not go and play a round of golf, I'll be interested to see how some people on here will defend that.


----------



## GB72 (May 7, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			That is already the case now really, but I get your point. If we are 'allowed' to sunbathe in the park but not go and play a round of golf, I'll be interested to see how some people on here will defend that.
		
Click to expand...

Same with any other activity, it is not what you do, it is who you do it with. Sunbathing whilst social distancing with people from your own household does not break the lockdown principle of keeping households apart and does accord with the rumour of not limiting time spent outside. I suppose, if sunbathing with your own household were allowed, it would be on par with playing golf on your own or with someone of your own household and that should be permitted. If sunbathing were allowed with one or more people outside of your own household whilst social distancing then that would be the equivalent of playing golf with other people. It is not the activity that is the issue, it is who you are allowed to do it with and under what regulations.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 7, 2020)

Replying to the age thing ( any age you want to pluck out of the air).
Apparently now it’s obese people who are at risk . Of any age!
So should overweight people be on golf courses.?
All these categories the courses will be empty..


----------



## rudebhoy (May 7, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Replying to the age thing ( any age you want to pluck out of the air).
Apparently now it’s obese people who are at risk . Of any age!
So should overweight people be on golf courses.?
All these categories the courses will be empty..
		
Click to expand...

Can see a socially distanced queue for BMI measuring outside the pro shop


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Can see a socially distanced queue for *BMI measuring* outside the pro shop 

Click to expand...

That would rule out many perfectly healthy people as well because of the flawed nature of BMI metric testing. Including most Pro shop staff 😂


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

Although this comes from a normally very trusted source, there is nothing to show its origin:


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

R&A, PGA, BIGGA, England Golf have been invited to a meeting following Sunday's announcement and will then make their own announcement.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Can see a socially distanced queue for BMI measuring outside the pro shop 

Click to expand...

Right get on the scales.
How tall are you .
Sorry you can’t play.


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Right get on the scales.
How tall are you .
Sorry you can’t play.

Click to expand...

Hence the big issue with using BMI as a metric. One of the worst ways to judge someone as being fit & healthy.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 7, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Although this comes from a normally very trusted source, there is nothing to show its origin:
View attachment 30476

Click to expand...


which trusted source? The Sun? The Mirror?


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

Apparently the Mirror is saying no golf until June......
I'm just not listening to any of it now..it'll happen when it happens.....


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			which trusted source? The Sun? The Mirror?
		
Click to expand...

Golf administration source, but the original source - who knows?


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Hence the big issue with using BMI as a metric. One of the worst ways to judge someone as being fit & healthy.
		
Click to expand...

On an individual case by case maybe, but you give me 100 people with bmi of over 35 and I'll give you a list of the significant increases in a variety of unpleasant diseases and a statistical prediction of their shorter lifespans. It'll be the best predictor by far.
It's also the single most significant factor in covid deaths, above even lung or heart conditions. 
Convince me otherwise.


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			which trusted source? The Sun? The Mirror?
		
Click to expand...

England Golf Support Officers have now been unfurloughed - a good sign I think.


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			On an individual case by case maybe, but you give me 100 people with bmi of over 35 and I'll give you a list of the significant increases in a variety of unpleasant diseases and a statistical prediction of their shorter lifespans. It'll be the best predictor by far.
It's also the single most significant factor in covid deaths, above even lung or heart conditions.
Convince me otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

BMI is a very basic consideration when in comes to predictors for Obesity and doesn't factor in Adipose testing, waist to height ratio and several other factors. Taking a trial group with a BMI solely over 35 is an easy way to skew numbers in favour of just using BMI testing, because anyone in that category will ultimately have high scoring areas in those other more critical areas. So of course you can give me a list of people with issues you describe because its a simple exercise of how only use part of a test environment can be used to skew stats to suit the argument.

There are several factors that BMI doesn't take into account as above that lead many people to be put into obese/overweight categories that shouldn't be there and as a result get given bad advice on their health, likewise it can lead to some people getting fixated with being overweight and then having issues with health where they seek to be in that target number. Equally there are thousands under the BMI target being told they're unwell when they aren't, there are other factors that need considering for the entire group to be accurate. But its not my job to prove you wrong as its not yours to prove me right, but I'll take my knowledge and qualifications in this area over a slanted stat of one target group that fall into all areas that helps give a blind view of BMI being one size fits all.


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

rosecott said:



			England Golf Support Officers have now been unfurloughed - a good sign I think.
		
Click to expand...

Boris's statement is, according to Ms Keunsberg (or however you spell it) going to be on Sunday at 7pm
If these fellas are meeting after that can anyone see any possibility of courses having enough time to be ready for Monday morning..?
Damn..I'm ot supposed to be listening to stuff about this.......


----------



## IanM (May 7, 2020)

My Programme final approval has been held up held up in Government as all C-19 stuff is prioritised.  (thankfully)  We are getting some news this afternoon... Now a 3 month suspension of work, coupled with the reopening of golf courses would be a result!  

I am with Murgs... I've stopped listening to the noises... I am waiting on the email from the club telling me "what, when and how!"


----------



## howbow88 (May 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Boris's statement is, according to Ms Keunsberg (or however you spell it) going to be on Sunday at 7pm
If these fellas are meeting after that can anyone see any possibility of courses having enough time to be ready for Monday morning..?
Damn..I'm ot supposed to be listening to stuff about this.......

Click to expand...

Nope. At best now, I would imagine golf reopens in England on 18May...


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			BMI is a very basic consideration when in comes to predictors for Obesity and doesn't factor in Adipose testing, waist to height ratio and several other factors. Taking a trial group with a BMI solely over 35 is an easy way to skew numbers in favour of just using BMI testing, because anyone in that category will ultimately have high scoring areas in those other more critical areas. So of course you can give me a list of people with issues you describe because its a simple exercise of how only use part of a test environment can be used to skew stats to suit the argument.

There are several factors that BMI doesn't take into account as above that lead many people to be put into obese/overweight categories that shouldn't be there and as a result get given bad advice on their health, likewise it can lead to some people getting fixated with being overweight and then having issues with health where they seek to be in that target number. Equally there are thousands under tue BMI target being told they're unwell when they aren't, there are ither factors that need considering for the entire group to be accurate. But its not my job to prove you wrong as its not yours to prove me right, but I'll take my knowledge and qualifications in this area over a slanted stat of one target group that fall into all areas that helps give a blind view of BMI being one size fits all.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I realise that you know about this stuff, so always happy to learn. 
My concern with the "bmi is rubbish" meme is that a lot of people might use this as a reason to ignore it. For most people it is a very good predictor of bad s***. If we apply the 80/20 rule, I would suggest that at least 80% of people would have far healthier and longer lives if they worked to achieve a healthy bmi , rudimentary though it is.  The trouble is 80% don't think it's a problem til it is...


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			BMI is a very basic consideration when in comes to predictors for Obesity and doesn't factor in Adipose testing, waist to height ratio and several other factors. Taking a trial group with a BMI solely over 35 is an easy way to skew numbers in favour of just using BMI testing, because anyone in that category will ultimately have high scoring areas in those other more critical areas. So of course you can give me a list of people with issues you describe because its a simple exercise of how only use part of a test environment can be used to skew stats to suit the argument.

There are several factors that BMI doesn't take into account as above that lead many people to be put into obese/overweight categories that shouldn't be there and as a result get given bad advice on their health, likewise it can lead to some people getting fixated with being overweight and then having issues with health where they seek to be in that target number. Equally there are thousands under the BMI target being told they're unwell when they aren't, there are other factors that need considering for the entire group to be accurate. But its not my job to prove you wrong as its not yours to prove me right, but I'll take my knowledge and qualifications in this area over a slanted stat of one target group that fall into all areas that helps give a blind view of BMI being one size fits all.
		
Click to expand...

Before I had minor surgery on my back the doctor told me to lose some weight according to the bmi index.  I just nodded.   I then took my shirt of so he could examine me (I was sub 10% at the time).  He said "yeh, scrap that I'll book you in" 😁.  Like wolf said.  Bmi was out of date 20 years ago


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Thanks. I realise that you know about this stuff, so always happy to learn.
My concern with the "bmi is rubbish" meme is that a lot of people might use this as a reason to ignore it. For most people it is a very good predictor of bad s***. If we apply the 80/20 rule, I would suggest that at least 80% of people would have far healthier and longer lives if they worked to achieve a healthy bmi , rudimentary though it is.  The trouble is 80% don't think it's a problem til it is...
		
Click to expand...

Problem is its a greater % number than 80 than are wrongly put into the brackets based solely on BMI basic calculations. Just because your BMI may fall within the range of "so called" healthy doesn't mean you are. Which is why it is a flawed method for testing. I could list endless people I've worked with alongside GPs & NHS referral that fall into healthy banding that when Adipose tested alone without other factors that are actually in higher risk ranges than someone with a BMI of the 25 limit. 

This is why I always advocate better learning and understanding of health rather than trying to rely on hitting a number we're told is a 1 size fits all.


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			Before I had minor surgery on my back the doctor told me to lose some weight according to the bmi index.  I just nodded.   I then took my shirt of so he could examine me (I was sub 10% at the time).  He said "yeh, scrap that I'll book you in" 😁.  Like wolf said.  Bmi was out of date 20 years ago
		
Click to expand...

Haha. while I admire your fitness, individual anecdotal evidence is kind of missing the point when considering the health of a large population. 
I've seen the forum pics, and from every anecdote you give me I could show you 10 that suggest you're the 20% to the 80%...


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Problem is its a greater % number than 80 than are wrongly put into the brackets based solely on BMI basic calculations. Just because your BMI may fall within the range of "so called" healthy doesn't mean you are. Which is why it is a flawed method for testing. I could list endless people I've worked with alongside GPs & NHS referral that fall into healthy banding that when Adipose tested alone without other factors that are actually in higher risk ranges than someone with a BMI of the 25 limit. 

This is why I always advocate better learning and understanding of health rather than trying to rely on hitting a number we're told is a 1 size fits all.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I agree with all your points. But dealing with the population of the UK, surely we can agree that this scenario will never happen and that giving people something simple which doesnt involve individual health and exercise plans is a good thing?


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			Before I had minor surgery on my back the doctor told me to lose some weight according to the bmi index.  I just nodded.   I then took my shirt of so he could examine me (I was sub 10% at the time).  He said "yeh, scrap that I'll book you in" 😁.  Like wolf said.  Bmi was out of date 20 years ago
		
Click to expand...

A very good example that, I have had same issue. I failed 2 medicals last year based on BMI one was work related and carried out by an occupational health worker as part of a screening process my BMI was 27 and was a straight fail, yet this was after the tests before where they did full medical which included Adipose test & other measurements, my body fat sits around 10-15% max depending on time of year but depsite this the lady failed me because BMI was the only factor they accepted as a variable for result. Even though she acknowledged she can see I'm fit, healthy and pass all the more important criteria.


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I agree. I agree with all your points. But dealing with the population of the UK, surely we can agree that this scenario will never happen and that giving people something simple which doesnt involve individual health and exercise plans is a good thing?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry no I can't agree, I've worked with far to many people in all areas of the scale via NHS referral to me that simply don't show it in a good light or to be accurate enough overall. As I say if you take the over 35s purely as your criteria then yes it works but that's because of several other factors also.


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Haha. while I admire your fitness, individual anecdotal evidence is kind of missing the point when considering the health of a large population.
I've seen the forum pics, and from every anecdote you give me I could show you 10 that suggest you're the 20% to the 80%...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't understand.  What forum pics and 20% to 80%?.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			Sorry I don't understand.  What forum pics and 20% to 80%?.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's saying that plenty of forum meets have been posted online and they show that at best 20% of those pictured would be deemed healthy.....


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he's saying that plenty of forum meets have been posted online and they show that at best 20% of those pictured would be deemed healthy.....
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha!!!


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he's saying that plenty of forum meets have been posted online and they show that at best 20% of those pictured would be deemed healthy.....
		
Click to expand...

Being a tad generous there Young Man....


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Well everyone is is just making most of the dates up. So why can't DM do the same 

Click to expand...

because theyre on their 4th date already?


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

so plenty of papers are quoting "Boris 5 stage plan" today putting golf in the 3rd stage, ie end of June, others are expecting them to be in the first phase either this monday or next

take your pick people, which guess is right (one will see joy on this forum the other will probably see it combust completely!)


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			Before I had minor surgery on my back the doctor told me to lose some weight according to the bmi index.  I just nodded.   I then took my shirt of so he could examine me (I was sub 10% at the time).  He said "yeh, scrap that I'll book you in" 😁.  Like wolf said.  Bmi was out of date 20 years ago
		
Click to expand...

This ,
My mate 18st 6 foot tall doctor had him down as obese.
He is a rugby player built like a brick outhouse hardly any fat on him at all.


----------



## howbow88 (May 7, 2020)

Some staff at our course have been asked to come in for Monday. That really could be anything though.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			so plenty of papers are quoting "Boris 5 stage plan" today putting golf in the 3rd stage, ie end of June, others are expecting them to be in the first phase either this monday or next

take your pick people, which guess is right (one will see joy on this forum the other will probably see it combust completely!)
		
Click to expand...

I’ll most likely cry if they confirm it for end of June.


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			so plenty of papers are quoting "Boris 5 stage plan" today putting golf in the 3rd stage, ie end of June, others are expecting them to be in the first phase either this monday or next

take your pick people, which guess is right (one will see joy on this forum the other will probably see it combust completely!)
		
Click to expand...

My guess is end of this month.


----------



## GB72 (May 7, 2020)

The reports do seem odd that golf would only be allowed at the same time as 5 a side football based on the respective risks


----------



## 2blue (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			so plenty of papers are quoting "Boris 5 stage plan" today putting golf in the 3rd stage, ie end of June,* others are expecting them to be in the first phase either this monday or next*

take your pick people, which guess is right (one will see joy on this forum the other will probably see it combust completely!)
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh....  which ones are those??


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 7, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			This ,
My mate 18st 6 foot tall doctor had him down as obese.
He is a rugby player built like a brick outhouse hardly any fat on him at all.
		
Click to expand...

And the lies the BMI problem. I am 56years, 6ft and 13st.  Was told at my yearly health check I was Obese due to my BMI reading. I asked what I should weigh. Unbelievably I was told 9 and half stone. I ain’t been there for 40 years... Shen then said my cholesterol was to high at 5.5 and prescribed me Statins. My daughter is a nurse and said she was bank out of order doing that.


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			And the lies the BMI problem. I am 56years, 6ft and 13st.  Was told at my yearly health check I was Obese due to my BMI reading. I asked what I should weigh. Unbelievably I was told 9 and half stone. I ain’t been there for 40 years... Shen then said my cholesterol was to high at 5.5 and prescribed me Statins. My daughter is a nurse and said she was bank out of order doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Bmi for 6ft tall is 9.5 to 13 stone.


----------



## howbow88 (May 7, 2020)

Under 10st for 6ft tall is absolutely ridiculous. I'm 5' 8", weigh just over 10st and I am slim.


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

hovis said:



			Bmi for 6ft tall is 9.5 to 13 stone.
		
Click to expand...

Oh........


----------



## Depreston (May 7, 2020)

How excited are people to get back out there I’m absolutely hankering me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2020)

For first month:  It looks like we'll be two balls and tee booking.  Differentiating between peak time (7:30am-2:30pm) and off-peak.  Request is that a member only books two peak slots a week to give folks a chance and if you can play during the week then please book your peak slots then and not at weekends.  Usual roll-up slots are suspended - plus no visitors (inc members visitors) or societies - and any Open comp in first month cancelled.  Pro shop will monitor bookings...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

Going to see how the demand plays out for the first few days and first weekend. I've got a net and mat coming Tuesday so plenty of chance now to get my swing sorted at home and no need to rush back. If I can wander up around 4.00pm and play without too much hassle then all good


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

Have heard we will be 2 ball only, every 10 minutes, online booking, 9 holes only. I'm guessing the latter is to get people on in the initial rush.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to see how the demand plays out for the first few days and first weekend. I've got a net and mat coming Tuesday so plenty of chance now to get my swing sorted at home and no need to rush back. If I can wander up around 4.00pm and play without too much hassle then all good
		
Click to expand...

I’m surprised you hadn’t already got a net & mat already 🤔


----------



## KenL (May 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Have heard we will be 2 ball only, every 10 minutes, online booking, 9 holes only. I'm guessing the latter is to get people on in the initial rush.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a date in mind?


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

KenL said:



			Have you got a date in mind?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Just that whenever it happens this is what it'll look like. 
And like imurg earlier, I've given up even worrying about it. It really doesnt help.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 7, 2020)

KenL said:



			Have you got a date in mind?
		
Click to expand...

You were told it was the 11th?


----------



## richart (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m surprised you hadn’t already got a net & mat already 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Homie didn’t need them as he lived at the golf club. Squatters rights. 😆


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’m surprised you hadn’t already got a net & mat already 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Use to be able to get to the club very easily via public transport. Not really fancying using that too often at the moment. Left it too late after lockdown to get a mat straight away and so had to wait three weeks for delivery. Managed to find a decent 9ft x 12ft net online at a good price and quick delivery


----------



## howbow88 (May 8, 2020)

An email from our club said that they will be ready to open by Wednesday at the earliest, but it could be anytime up until mid-June. Also that the course will take 2 weeks to get up to it's 'usual high standard'. Using the word usual is a bit of a stretch! 

They also said that unless otherwise instructed, they will be open to visitors.


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2020)

Got an e mail from mine yesterday. They are taking bookings for Monday on their brand new booking system, just in case BJ says the words we want to hear. I'm booked in for 10.44. Of course this may just be an excercise to test their new booking system. But hey it's the closest I've got to playing so far. Not looking forward to the 180 yard par three to start.


----------



## hovis (May 8, 2020)

With Wales saying their idea of easing the lockdown being you can go out for exercise more than once I'm not hopeful of playing golf soon. 😭😢


----------



## rulefan (May 8, 2020)

Our manager has just issued a very detailed plan for when golf is permitted. The course is in perfect nick and is fully maintained.
Two players
Social spacing including household members 
2 x 9 hole courses
10 minute intervals
BRS booking system modified
All clubhouse facilities closed
Instructions re bunkers, flagstick, holes, distance posts, practice putting green, chipping green, only one net in use, secure window to access pro.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Our manager has just issued a very detailed plan for when golf is permitted. The course is in perfect nick and is fully maintained.
Two players
Social spacing including household members
2 x 9 hole courses
10 minute intervals
BRS booking system modified
All clubhouse facilities closed
Instructions re bunkers, flagstick, holes, distance posts, practice putting green, chipping green, only one net in use, secure window to access pro.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.
Just waiting for the nod from our honorary member - whenever that my be.


----------



## gary996 (May 8, 2020)

Bad news for the UK if those Wales restrictions are right and golf still banned (I have only seen they are closed on Twitter tbf).


----------



## nickjdavis (May 8, 2020)

I walked round my course today. Grassy areas including greens are in immaculate condition. The only thing prevent play starting tomorrow is that the bunkers have been left untended for a couple of weeks and will need a little work to get them back in a playable condition.

All seats and benches have been taped over and turned upside down, ball washers have had black bags put over them, dustbins have been inverted so they cannot be used. All course marker posts have been removed (which I think was an utterly daft and unnecessary proposal...the amount of times that you need to move a marker post during a round is virtually zero and the chance of someone having to move the same marker post within 2 or 3 days is equally unlikely). The people most likely to ever move marker posts are the greenkeepers.

We have installed devices (made by one of our members who has his own engineering firm...he's sold several sets to other clubs in our area) on our flags  that allow you to retrieve the ball from the hole without touching the flag or bending down, which alleviates the need to do daft stuff like having inverted or protruding cups.

Just waiting to see what BoJo announces on Sunday before moving forward.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2020)

I'm thinking that I'm not going to bother trying to 'catch up on lost rounds' - rather I think I'll get a round on Saturday, and maybe also Sundays (at least some holes at some point) - and then a few holes a few times in evening during the week.  So no change to my normal pattern.

Spoke to our Head Pro earlier.  He thinks the course won't open up immediately after the go-ahead, rather the greens team will be given a couple of days to prep it for reopening.


----------



## howbow88 (May 8, 2020)

hovis said:



			With Wales saying their idea of easing the lockdown being you can go out for exercise more than once I'm not hopeful of playing golf soon. 😭😢
		
Click to expand...

Libraries are ok, but not playing a round of golf. WTF?!


----------



## IanM (May 8, 2020)

Cardiff Council just confirmed no golf in Wales for next 3 weeks.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 8, 2020)

Here in Lombardy - We can now go back tomorrow - though i don't plan to go for another 10 days/2 weeks
Not sure what exactly the protocol will be
Most regular players keep their clubs in a communal club garage - they get wheeled out as necessary by staff
In a nearby club they have said everyone needs to take their clubs home - hope thats not the case for us - as I would be walking there (20 min walk)
Anyway summat to look forward too - much needed as I'm finding myself mentally exhausted with work and all this other stuff


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 8, 2020)

So, do I abandon work on Monday, or not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258667441258999809


----------



## robbeh32 (May 8, 2020)

If you live in Spain then yes you do!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			So, do I abandon work on Monday, or not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258667441258999809

Click to expand...

I presume that's the hours you can start your round in? Not gonna get many 18 holes in otherwise!


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 8, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I presume that's the hours you can start your round in? Not gonna get many 18 holes in otherwise!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, tee times available until 2pm.

As it stands, there are 25 people booked to play all morning.


----------



## sunshine (May 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			A very good example that, I have had same issue. I failed 2 medicals last year based on BMI one was work related and carried out by an occupational health worker as part of a screening process my BMI was 27 and was a straight fail, yet this was after the tests before where they did full medical which included Adipose test & other measurements, my body fat sits around 10-15% max depending on time of year but depsite this the lady failed me because BMI was the only factor they accepted as a variable for result. Even though she acknowledged she can see I'm fit, healthy and pass all the more important criteria.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she just wanted you to come back for a re-test so she could see you strip off again?


----------



## sunshine (May 8, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			So, do I abandon work on Monday, or not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258667441258999809

Click to expand...

Love that course


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

We've adopted the new Alternative to S&D rule for lost ball or OB
This is, obviously,  to stop players returning to hit another ball and possibly interacting with the group behind.


----------



## howbow88 (May 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We've adopted the new Alternative to S&D rule for lost ball or OB
This is, obviously,  to stop players returning to hit another ball and possibly interacting with the group behind.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to gimmes, you would like to think that no one needs to be told this at the moment.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 8, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Love that course 

Click to expand...

I've never played it.
They've knocked the green fee down by 20 euro as well. What better way to celebrate an easing of the lockdown restricitions than playing one of the best courses in South East Spain.?

Just need to get the wife to agree.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Similar to gimmes, you would like to think that no one needs to be told this at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you're right.
Nobody should need to be told but............


----------



## gary996 (May 8, 2020)

God it’s so depressing how great the weather has been for 7 weeks and the courses have been shut. 
Oh and to add to our misery it’s gonna be at least another 3 weeks. 
Couldn’t think of a safer thing to be doing FFS.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We've adopted the new Alternative to S&D rule for lost ball or OB
This is, obviously,  to stop players returning to hit another ball and possibly interacting with the group behind.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need to do that....surely you keep walking or just chuck one down?


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Why do you need to do that....surely you keep walking or just chuck one down?
		
Click to expand...

Because it keeps some semblance of playing by the rules.?
Although there will be no official competitions there will still be a competitive streak between many players....
But if you want to just chuck one down nobody's going to stop you...


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Because it keeps some semblance of playing by the rules.?
Although there will be no official competitions there will still be a competitive streak between many players....
But if you want to just chuck one down nobody's going to stop you...
		
Click to expand...


sounds like Fragger wont be just "chucking one down"


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like Fragger wont be just "chucking one down" 

Click to expand...

He'll already be out of the hole by then.....but it wont stop him trying..


----------



## SammmeBee (May 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Because it keeps some semblance of playing by the rules.?
Although there will be no official competitions there will still be a competitive streak between many players....
But if you want to just chuck one down nobody's going to stop you...
		
Click to expand...

It’s not going to be ‘golf’ it just going to be a glorified walk with some clubs and a ball, sod the Rules.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			It’s not going to be ‘golf’ it just going to be a glorified walk with some clubs and a ball, sod the Rules.
		
Click to expand...

So...you're not going to worry about any rules..
Not sure why you're waiting for courses to open..might as well just go for a walk in a park instead...


----------



## SammmeBee (May 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			So...you're not going to worry about any rules..
Not sure why you're waiting for courses to open..might as well just go for a walk in a park instead...
		
Click to expand...

No....I’m not and I’ve had some great walks thanks.....in parks, fields, beach, golf courses and town - cheers!


----------



## gary996 (May 8, 2020)

End of June according to the Mirrors “leaked” plan from Boris to come on Sunday...


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 8, 2020)

18th May is the date I've been told. Been shown a 5 phase plan by someone in the emergency services, golf is in phase1. All supposition, but let's hope it's true.


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2020)

gary996 said:



			End of June according to the Mirrors “leaked” plan from Boris to come on Sunday...
		
Click to expand...

End of June - for golf? Surely not!


----------



## KenL (May 8, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			18th May is the date I've been told. Been shown a 5 phase plan by someone in the emergency services, golf is in phase1. All supposition, but let's hope it's true.
		
Click to expand...

That might well be the one from Ireland.


----------



## cabbie (May 8, 2020)

KenL said:



			End of June - for golf? Surely not!
		
Click to expand...

It is the mirror


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			18th May is the date I've been told. Been shown a 5 phase plan by someone in the emergency services, golf is in phase1. All supposition, but let's hope it's true.
		
Click to expand...

heard this from someone else in the fire service round your way yesterday, the document hed seen was basically the Irish plan! Distances were in km not miles, sport talked about GAA not the prem league etc


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

I’m not sure what the obsession is with focusing on a specific date, we’re all itching to get back out there, well most of us anyway, but it’s not like it will suddenly just be announced by our club and we’ll be rushing to the computer to book a tee 😳

When the Government relax the lockdown that allows us back on the course, I think we’ll get at least a week’s notice, which will allow our clubs to put into force the guidelines which we will all have to follow, plus any specific ones they may wish to add.

Plus, it will give the Greenkeeper‘s time to give it a push in getting the course more in readiness for us to play.

Then it will pish down with rain for 2 weeks 😳


----------



## Griffsters (May 9, 2020)

gary996 said:



			End of June according to the Mirrors “leaked” plan from Boris to come on Sunday...
		
Click to expand...

I read similar in our regional newspaper, left me open jawed tbh. Whether many like it or not, lockdown is already ending for many. No amount of stamping feet and indignant outrage is going to stop it. Much better to actively manage this process than try and stop it completely. By allowing outlets like golfing, angling etc and ensuring specific guidlines are in place maintains a semblence of control.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm thinking that I'm not going to bother trying to 'catch up on lost rounds' - rather I think I'll get a round on Saturday, and maybe also Sundays (at least some holes at some point) - and then a few holes a few times in evening during the week.  So no change to my normal pattern.

Spoke to our Head Pro earlier.  He thinks the course won't open up immediately after the go-ahead, rather the greens team will be given a couple of days to prep it for reopening.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that course will be given two, three weeks notice ahead of reopening for this very purpose. That is certainly what BIGGA wish to happen/do. As of yesterday that information had not been passed to clubs or members of BIGGA.


----------



## rulefan (May 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My understanding is that course will be given two, three weeks notice ahead of reopening for this very purpose. That is certainly what BIGGA wish to happen/do. As of yesterday that information had not been passed to clubs or members of BIGGA.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you expect BIGGA to be informed ahead of everyone/anyone else?


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 9, 2020)

Why would the green keepers need two to three weeks to get the course ready ? I walked ours last week and Greens cut, ok maybe need to come down a tad but withno rain forecast possibly not, tees were cut, fairways were mown and holes in Greens. All that’s required is flags and markers out. Most clubs of not all have had some form of greens staff in all lockdown so the courses should t be in a poor state by now.


----------



## USER1999 (May 9, 2020)

Ours want two days. Seems reasonable.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ours want two days. Seems reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

I agree two days to put in place any extra requirements for safe play, get Pro shop sorted, but courses should be in top condition they had no one on them for six weeks or more. Just wonder how many have ordered the ball retriever from that site to allow play rather than not touching flag ? Know our club has, that company will be making a fortune with a simple but genius idea. Have to say why didn’t the golfing authorities see this and recommend?


----------



## Jensen (May 9, 2020)

I've been told courtesy of Daily Mail, courses to open 31 May   But that IS the Mail 😄


----------



## howbow88 (May 9, 2020)

If we continue as we are, with people flooding parks throughout the day but no golf allowed, I really won't understand the logic. Same with fishing - I'm not a fan of it myself, but it must be 100x safer than walking around a park.


----------



## hovis (May 9, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			If we continue as we are, with people flooding parks throughout the day but no golf allowed, I really won't understand the logic. Same with fishing - I'm not a fan of it myself, but it must be 100x safer than walking around a park.
		
Click to expand...

I'm feeling this frustration too.  The way I see it from general observation is people have give up and are out and about.  It's crazy I'm allowed to stand in a b&q queue but can't go fishing.  I was all for it at first by I'm getting agitated


----------



## KenL (May 9, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			If we continue as we are, with people flooding parks throughout the day but no golf allowed, I really won't understand the logic. Same with fishing - I'm not a fan of it myself, but it must be 100x safer than walking around a park.
		
Click to expand...

Or walking on any pavement, public path or shop.


----------



## howbow88 (May 9, 2020)

In terms of getting the course back to a good standard; I have just had a walk around ours... The email they sent us yesterday said it will take 2 weeks to get up to scratch. From my unqualified opinion, I think ours will take longer than that. It looked in a right old state, with some greens higher than I would have expected, but with some glaring bald patches to go with it 

Saying that, right now I would be happy to play on a WWI battlefield. Any golf is better than no golf.


----------



## KenL (May 9, 2020)

My course looks immaculate in the pictures I am seeing.


----------



## doublebogey7 (May 9, 2020)

We've been told that we are in a position to open the day following any announcement.  Though in my view the PM will give us more notice anyhow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

We've been told not to have our expectations too high on our return but as the green staff get more staff working and able to do more then it'll gradually return to normal especially the greens and the pace of them


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 9, 2020)

The government will (as they should) take a look at what is happening elsewhere, and make judgements based on that.

If golf courses are opening across Spain, where the virus was out of control at one point, they won't want to be seen in the UK to be less confident that the lockdown there has been succesful.
Don't be surprised if some courses open in a week - maybe, like here, those living in less populated areas will be the first to benefit.


----------



## J55TTC (May 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My understanding is that course will be given two, three weeks notice ahead of reopening for this very purpose. That is certainly what BIGGA wish to happen/do. As of yesterday that information had not been passed to clubs or members of BIGGA.
		
Click to expand...

We’ve had another email from the club saying they need 24 hours notice. If it’s announced courses are open next week we will be open for play in the 12th.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			I agree two days to put in place any extra requirements for safe play, get Pro shop sorted, but *courses should be in top condition they had no one on them for six weeks or more*. Just wonder how many have ordered the ball retriever from that site to allow play rather than not touching flag ? Know our club has, that company will be making a fortune with a simple but genius idea. Have to say why didn’t the golfing authorities see this and recommend?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to adjust your expectations on that front.

Just for instance...no members taking new divots also means no members sorting existing ones and filling stuff on tees that were there before we stopped playing.  Significantly reduced greens teams won't have had much time to do that sort of general course tidying stuff.  In the South East at least its also been really quite dry and so the growth over the last 6 weeks will not have been that rapid - and so even though we've fairway watering, our fairways will be fine but not immaculate. 

And as much as the greens aren't being played on, all that really does is reduce pitch mark damage, I suspect that a lot of the work that greens teams will normally have been doing to the greens at this time of year, e.g. regular cutting to encourage growth,  will have been reduced.

I for one have no real idea of what aspects of what greens teams do it is that drives the quality of the greens and the fairways.  But quite simply over the last 6 weeks they won't have been doing so much of it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think you have to adjust your expectations on that front.

Just for instance...no members taking new divots also means no members sorting existing ones and filling stuff on tees that were there before we stopped playing.  Significantly reduced greens teams won't have had much time to do that sort of general course tidying stuff.  In the South East at least its also been really quite dry and so the growth over the last 6 weeks will not have been that rapid - and so even though we've fairway watering, our fairways will be fine but not immaculate.

And as much as the greens aren't being played on, all that really does is reduce pitch mark damage, I suspect that a lot of the work that greens teams will normally have been doing to the greens at this time of year, e.g. regular cutting to encourage growth,  will have been reduced.

I for one have no real idea of what aspects of what greens teams do it is that drives the quality of the greens and the fairways.  But quite simply over the last 6 weeks they won't have been doing so much of it.
		
Click to expand...

We put some mix out and the members walking the course for exercise have filled all the divots.
They have not grown yet as we have not had any rain fall for weeks.
Your right about greens and fairways they are just a bit long but look fine .


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think you have to adjust your expectations on that front.

Just for instance...no members taking new divots also means no members sorting existing ones and filling stuff on tees that were there before we stopped playing.  Significantly reduced greens teams won't have had much time to do that sort of general course tidying stuff.  In the South East at least its also been really quite dry and so the growth over the last 6 weeks will not have been that rapid - and so even though we've fairway watering, our fairways will be fine but not immaculate.

And as much as the greens aren't being played on, all that really does is reduce pitch mark damage, I suspect that a lot of the work that greens teams will normally have been doing to the greens at this time of year, e.g. regular cutting to encourage growth,  will have been reduced.

I for one have no real idea of what aspects of what greens teams do it is that drives the quality of the greens and the fairways.  But quite simply over the last 6 weeks they won't have been doing so much of it.
		
Click to expand...

I can only go on how our course looks and we have had two staff in all the lockdown. Having been chairman of the greens committee at my previous club for five years if the course isn’t looking in good condition now it really Ain’t going to do ever. No matter how many staff you have had, and as you say no rain so very little growth they have had six weeks or more to do all the jobs they can’t do this time of year usually as so many playing. It should take no more than two to three days to get the course, greens in particular cut to the correct height, but with no rain on forecast for two weeks here unless you have irrigation they won’t be lowering the height too much..


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			We put some mix out and the members walking the course for exercise have filled all the divots.
They have not grown yet as we have not had any rain fall for weeks.
Your right about greens and fairways they are just a bit long but look fine .
		
Click to expand...

what a great idea


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			I can only go on how our course looks and we have had two staff in all the lockdown. Having been chairman of the greens committee at my previous club for five years if the course isn’t looking in good condition now it really Ain’t going to do ever. No matter how many staff you have had, and as you say no rain so very little growth they have had six weeks or more to do all the jobs they can’t do this time of year usually as so many playing. It should take no more than two to three days to get the course, greens in particular cut to the correct height, but with no rain on forecast for two weeks here unless you have irrigation they won’t be lowering the height too much..
		
Click to expand...

In an ideal world yes they would have but they have been instructed to only do essential maintenance with guidance from BIGGA .
We've been running with just two when we would have six working now and despite applying Primo Max the two lads are only just keeping up . Thankfully it hasn't rained otherwise we'd be a lot further behind and that includes mowing all tees and surrounds with the widest fairway mower rather than dedicated tees and surrounds .
Having said all that if push came to shove we could open tomorrow but greens are still at 5.5mm


----------



## Mick68 (May 9, 2020)

I've had an email from the club saying no golf for at least another 3 wks (in Scotland). Really disappointing - was hoping for earlier. Walking on the course today and is in great nick - greens appear to be cut to the usual playing standard - not sure why if we can't play for another 3 wks.


----------



## Old Skier (May 9, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I've had an email from the club saying no golf for at least another 3 wks (in Scotland). Really disappointing - was hoping for earlier. Walking on the course today and is in great nick - greens appear to be cut to the usual playing standard - not sure why if we can't play for another 3 wks.
		
Click to expand...

Coz the boss says so, cant blame her and expect similar in RUK. Problem is the media hiking up public expectations and then there will be far more "not sure whys".


----------



## KenL (May 9, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I've had an email from the club saying no golf for at least another 3 wks (in Scotland). Really disappointing - was hoping for earlier. Walking on the course today and is in great nick - greens appear to be cut to the usual playing standard - not sure why if we can't play for another 3 wks.
		
Click to expand...

Because Nicola says so?


----------



## KenL (May 9, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Coz the boss says so, cant blame her and expect similar in RUK. Problem is the media hiking up public expectations and then there will be far more "not sure whys".
		
Click to expand...

Why?  Golf is far safer than a visit to the supermarket or a walk along any public path that is busier now than at any time in the past.


----------



## Old Skier (May 9, 2020)

KenL said:



			Why?  Golf is far safer than a visit to the supermarket or a walk along any public path that is busier now than at any time in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree but the ho har when Golf is mentioned by those that will put it down to a rich mans sport and not fair and all the other misconceptions,  will it be worth any government's hassle. Dont get me wrong, been in a week of zoom with our committee's and owners and we can seen no problem of getting back on the course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what a great idea
		
Click to expand...

We normally ask the Boy Scouts to do this and make a donation to them.
More than a bob.
They do a great job and we have had a few join the juniors and go on to full members.
But it’s not allowed atm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

The club has warned about raised expectations. To be fair as long as the greens are true, if slow then that's fine for social golf and realise it'll take time to get the club up to full condition as and when we get more staff in to work


----------



## pendodave (May 9, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Quite agree but the ho har when Golf is mentioned by those that will put it down to a rich mans sport and not fair and all the other misconceptions,  will it be worth any government's hassle. Dont get me wrong, been in a week of zoom with our committee's and owners and we can seen no problem of getting back on the course.
		
Click to expand...

The more policy is decided on optics rather than the actual chances of spreading the virus, the less notice people will take of it. Treat people like idiots and sooner or later they'll behave that way.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			I can only go on how our course looks and we have had two staff in all the lockdown. Having been chairman of the greens committee at my previous club for five years if the course isn’t looking in good condition now it really Ain’t going to do ever. No matter how many staff you have had, and as you say no rain so very little growth they have had six weeks or more to do all the jobs they can’t do this time of year usually as so many playing. It should take no more than two to three days to get the course, greens in particular cut to the correct height, but with no rain on forecast for two weeks here unless you have irrigation they won’t be lowering the height too much..
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you’ve sussed it.....you only need two green keepers....mega cost saving there.....

I bet your last club are glad you left if you were something of greens....as has your the green keeper at your last place......

Show us a pic of your back lawn......


----------



## gary996 (May 9, 2020)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/golfers-gardeners-anglers-among-first-22002083
mirror changed it’s tune and suggests they could open soon


----------



## Diamond (May 9, 2020)

3 months was mentioned back in March and we are only half way...oh joy


----------



## Lump (May 9, 2020)

A friend of a friend is on the county council. Have told them is 18th May. Believe it or not


----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

Lump said:



			A friend of a friend is on the county council. Have told them is 18th May. Believe it or not
		
Click to expand...

Might as well say I know nothing and it’s the 11th......I’ve been told that from a very very reliable source (he knows R&A people...)....

So there we are!


----------



## Lump (May 9, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Might as well say I know nothing and it’s the 11th......I’ve been told that from a very very reliable source (he knows R&A people...)....

So there we are!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don’t believe anything atm. We’ll get the nod when we get it. 
I’d very much prefer it to be sooner than later.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 9, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			I reckon you’ve sussed it.....you only need two green keepers....mega cost saving there.....

I bet your last club are glad you left if you were something of greens....as has your the green keeper at your last place......

Show us a pic of your back lawn......
		
Click to expand...

Actually we only have four and two have been working all the time.
As for your comment regards green keeper at last place. His words not mine. Best ever green chair he had ever worked with in 32 years.
As for my lawn, front, side and back of house its In very good condition as I learnt what it takes from my last green keeper to make a course work,  instead of being an arm chair expert.
so I’m sorry if your course ain’t ready n will take weeks to be made ready. If that’s the case I would be asking what the staff been doing For last seven weeks with no members digging it up and leaving  pitch marks everywhere.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Actually we only have four and two have been working all the time.
As for your comment regards green keeper at last place. His words not mine. Best ever green chair he had ever worked with in 32 years.
As for my lawn, front, side and back of house its In very good condition as I learnt what it takes from my last green keeper to make a course work,  instead of being an arm chair expert.
so I’m sorry if your course ain’t ready n will take weeks to be made ready. If that’s the case I would be asking what the staff been doing For last seven weeks with no members digging it up and leaving  pitch marks everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

My course is fine - thanks - in fact very good.  But I would guess what you think is good is......


----------



## upsidedown (May 9, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



View attachment 30533

Click to expand...

Looks inviting, some where in Scotland ?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



View attachment 30533

Click to expand...

Thats not a golf course, it’s an open field, you can miss the fairways 100yds left or right and still see the green 😳 

I reckon I’d be off scratch playing there, no need for #YOTF and Homer would be off single figures  😜

Do you get an extra 20 shots when you travel to play, if you do, places like this.....thank god for slope ranking eh 😏









😏


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Thats not a golf course, it’s an open field, you can miss the fairways 100yds left or right and still see the green 😳

I reckon I’d be off scratch playing there, no need for #YOTF and Homer would be off single figures  😜

Do you get an extra 20 shots when you travel to play, if you do, places like this.....thank god for slope ranking eh 😏

View attachment 30534

View attachment 30535

View attachment 30536

View attachment 30537

😏
		
Click to expand...

HaHa, well your welcome to see how you get on. 6500yds par 72 off whites. You looking at two dog leg left then right Par 4 in pic. But do like look of your course. Not sure what our slope rating will be heard tale 235 but no idea if that right or what means as yet.


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



View attachment 30533

Click to expand...

When I look at this I don't think of how nice it looks I think of how hard it must be when the wind picks up. Am I right?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



View attachment 30533

Click to expand...

Very nice. Is that Skipton, as per your location?


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Thats not a golf course, it’s an open field, you can miss the fairways 100yds left or right and still see the green 😳

I reckon I’d be off scratch playing there, no need for #YOTF and Homer would be off single figures  😜

Do you get an extra 20 shots when you travel to play, if you do, places like this.....thank god for slope ranking eh 😏

View attachment 30534

View attachment 30535

View attachment 30536

View attachment 30537

😏
		
Click to expand...

Where is that fish?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			HaHa, well your welcome to see how you get on. 6500yds par 72 off whites. You looking at two dog leg left then right Par 4 in pic. But do like look of your course. Not sure what our slope rating will be heard tale 235 but no idea if that right or what means as yet.
		
Click to expand...

My home course (Coventry) is 6590 par 73 and is rated 139, your 235 is incorrect, what course is it and I’ll tell you what it is.

My away course (Woodhall Spa) has a slope ratings of 149 (yellows) and 159 ( whites) on the Hotchkin, so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 135🤔


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Where is that fish?
		
Click to expand...

mixture, Forest Pines, Sunningdale and another I don’t recognise/remember not in that order.


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



View attachment 30533

Click to expand...

Lovely course. Just a shame the bars not open on a Monday.


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Might as well say I know nothing and it’s the 11th......I’ve been told that from a very very reliable source (he knows R&A people...)....

So there we are!
		
Click to expand...

What have R+A got to do with when things will open? They only monitor us pleb golfers. (Sorry not having a pop at you...got a long memory)


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

This is a great tee to give you the jitters if your driver is misbehaving on the day




the 2nd shots just as worrying....


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Stay alert. Could be Monday. Whooooooo.

No exclamation marks were used during this post.

(I don't know how I am restraining myself).


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Stay alert. Could be Monday. Whooooooo.

No exclamation marks were used during this post.

(I don't know how I am restraining myself).
		
Click to expand...

in your dreams


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			This is a great 1st tee to give you the jitters if your driver is misbehaving on the day

View attachment 30541


the 2nd shots just as worrying....

View attachment 30542

Click to expand...

That a bit tight for the first shot of the round. You have to draw the ball round the trees?. Second shot looks a lovely one though, if you're on the fairway. I'd be in the trees


----------



## rudebhoy (May 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Stay alert. Could be Monday. Whooooooo.

No exclamation marks were used during this post.

(I don't know how I am restraining myself).
		
Click to expand...

Sunday Mirror headline "Garden centres and golf courses to reopen in days - with schools back next month"


----------



## KenL (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			This is a great 1st tee to give you the jitters if your driver is misbehaving on the day

View attachment 30541


the 2nd shots just as worrying....

View attachment 30542

Click to expand...

That looks a total card wrecker of a 1st hole.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

KenL said:



			That looks a total card wrecker of a 1st hole.
		
Click to expand...

sorry it’s not a 1st Tee, poorly worded by me.


----------



## KenL (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			sorry it’s not a 1st Tee, poorly worded by me.
		
Click to expand...

It looks a card wrecker for any hole!


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			That a bit tight for the first shot of the round. You have to draw the ball round the trees?. Second shot looks a lovely one though, if you're on the fairway. I'd be in the trees
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, poorly worded, not a 1st tee, hence my comment of the driver misbehaving  on the day.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

KenL said:



			It looks a card wrecker for any hole!
		
Click to expand...

I think I’ve finished it once in 5 attempts, there’s even more trouble with a brook running across the front of the approach and a ditch all the way down the right!


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Looks inviting, some where in Scotland ?
		
Click to expand...

Skipton.....just up the road from me. Only played there once and I liked it....new holes since I played. Just keep wondering why people keep insulting each other so much. Nothing wrong with Skipton....if all golf courses looked the same, wouldn't it be pretty boring?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Skipton.....just up the road from me. Only played there once and I liked it....new holes since I played. Just keep wondering why people keep insulting each other so much. Nothing wrong with Skipton....if all golf courses looked the same, wouldn't it be pretty boring?
		
Click to expand...

who insulting anyone?


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			My home course (Coventry) is 6590 par 73 and is rated 139, your 235 is incorrect, what course is it and I’ll tell you what it is.

My away course (Woodhall Spa) has a slope ratings of 149 (yellows) and 159 ( whites) on the Hotchkin, so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 135🤔
		
Click to expand...

Your right it should be 135..


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very nice. Is that Skipton, as per your location?
		
Click to expand...

It is Skipton yes, new holes and course layout less than two years old as environment agency built a dam on old 16th and 17th to stop town flooding. Built two new Par 4 and changed few holes. 
where is your course? As two of us coming to Dunstanburgh in June hopefully for the two day open. Great event if you fancy it.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			who insulting anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if you were just joking or not....but saying "*Thats not a golf course, it’s an open field, you can miss the fairways 100yds left or right and still see the green *😳 " could very easily be taken as a dig at the course.....and then follow it up with pics of very tight courses that you play (and they DID look to be death if you can't hit straight). If you were joking.....my apologies.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			When I look at this I don't think of how nice it looks I think of how hard it must be when the wind picks up. Am I right?
		
Click to expand...

Usually played into or down wind over first few holes. Par 5 first hole uphill into wind is a good start. But in lower part course wind tends to swirl a lot Due to lots trees .. Good test of golf any day, with a tough finishing stretch, many a good card wrecked on last few holes


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			My away course (Woodhall Spa) has a slope ratings of 149 (yellows) and *159* ( whites) on the Hotchkin, so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 135🤔
		
Click to expand...

It is in fact *155* which is the maximum of the Slope range

so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 155🤔


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Usually played into or down wind over first few holes. Par 5 first hole uphill into wind is a good start. But in lower part course wind tends to swirl a lot Due to lots trees .. Good test of golf any day, with a tough finishing stretch, many a good card wrecked on last few holes
		
Click to expand...

There are some people I play with that won't go back to Skipton because it was too hilly for them. I need to talk a couple people into going back out there again....especially since Skipton has a partnership deal with our course (Knaresborough).


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Don't know if you were just joking or not....but saying "*Thats not a golf course, it’s an open field, you can miss the fairways 100yds left or right and still see the green *😳 " could very easily be taken as a dig at the course.....and then follow it up with pics of very tight courses that you play (and they DID look to be death if you can't hit straight). If you were joking.....my apologies.
		
Click to expand...


Feel free to miss the fairway 100yards right. Would leave you about 190yards minimum to green with OB behind. Oh and trees to get up and over first. pictures can be deceivin.. oh and coming back other way is all internal OB ..


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			There are some people I play with that won't go back to Skipton because it was too hilly for them. I need to talk a couple people into going back out there again....especially since Skipton has a partnership deal with our course (Knaresborough).
		
Click to expand...

you do and knaresborough is great track. Was on our list of courses to visit with the reciprocal deal this year. Hopefully still will.  Hopefully you can talk your mates into coming back, see new layout. Still a few hills though lol


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very nice. Is that Skipton, as per your location?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Skipton to me (certainly familiar) and if so the white slope is 135.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			It is Skipton yes, new holes and course layout less than two years old as environment agency built a dam on old 16th and 17th to stop town flooding. Built two new Par 4 and changed few holes.
where is your course? As two of us coming to Dunstanburgh in June hopefully for the two day open. Great event if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at Burgham, just north of Morpeth. It's quite long but open, similar in looks to the picture you posted of Skipton. You will pass it on the way up to Dunstanburgh. Unfortunately I can't see your event being on, it will be a month or two too early for Opens I suspect. 

I swing between liking and disliking dunstanburgh in equal amounts. It depends on the wind, the height of the rough at the time of playing. On its day it can be a cracker with rapid greens. If it goes ahead I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## upsidedown (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			It is Skipton yes, new holes and course layout less than two years old as environment agency built a dam on old 16th and 17th to stop town flooding. Built two new Par 4 and changed few holes.
where is your course? As two of us coming to Dunstanburgh in June hopefully for the two day open. Great event if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah , not a part of the world I've been too .So like courses with views of hills and farming is a bonus .
Would prefer to have some shaping on the fairway to reflect the rolling hills in the background


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			It is in fact *155* which the maximum of the Slope range

so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 155🤔
		
Click to expand...

it is in fact 151 with the blue being slightly more at 152....😏

Just 1 extra for the blues is madness, the whites back on the stones is tough enough, which is why on competition Medal days you can choose to play of the yellows or whites.


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm at Burgham, just north of Morpeth. It's quite long but open, similar in looks to the picture you posted of Skipton. You will pass it on the way up to Dunstanburgh. Unfortunately I can't see your event being on, it will be a month or two too early for Opens I suspect.

I swing between liking and disliking dunstanburgh in equal amounts. It depends on the wind, the height of the rough at the time of playing. On its day it can be a cracker with rapid greens. If it goes ahead I hope the weather is kind to you.
		
Click to expand...


Is that Burgham Park? If so played it years ago not long after opened, few Newcastle team used to live in the rather large houses in middle. Great track and yes definitely bit like ours. 
I talked to guy in charge at Dunstanburgh and he says if course open it will be on, in some shape or form. I agree great track if wind kind, last year was a gale both days very tough but played with some great guys from the area.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Is that Burgham Park? If so played it years ago not long after opened, few Newcastle team used to live in the rather large houses in middle. Great track and yes definitely bit like ours.
I talked to guy in charge at Dunstanburgh and he says if course open it will be on, in some shape or form. I agree great track if wind kind, last year was a gale both days very tough but played with some great guys from the area.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Burgham Park. It's developed since you would have played it. Trees have grown, given it shape etc but it is still quite open. The houses are still there but the footballers have moved on 😁. They are now in Tranwell Woods or the classic Darrass Hall in Ponteland. The houses are still nice, just not big or nice enough for the modern millionaire footballer 😳.

That sounds positive about the open 👍


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			it is in fact 151 with the blue being slightly more at 152....😏
		
Click to expand...

Oops. Misread it. 155 is of course the back 9 (for all tees as it happens).


----------



## Old Skier (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			it is in fact 151 with the blue being slightly more at 152....😏

Just 1 extra for the blues is madness, the whites back on the stones is tough enough, which is why on competition Medal days you can choose to play of the yellows or whites.
View attachment 30544

Click to expand...

Possibly done to encourage different handicaps to play off different tees in the same comp


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

I wonder how many people still don't understand what Slope is actually a measure of and just how it relates (or doesn't) to course difficulty.


----------



## fenwayrich (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I wonder how many people still don't understand what Slope is actually a measure of and just how it relates (or doesn't) to course difficulty.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect a very small proportion of golfers understand what it actually represents, and the rest are divided between those who misunderstand it, and those who have never heard of it.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

fenwayrich said:



			I suspect a very small proportion of golfers understand what it actually represents, and the rest are divided between those who misunderstand it, and those who have never heard of it.
		
Click to expand...

And there will be a percentage that dont care....


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Possibly done to encourage different handicaps to play off different tees in the same comp
		
Click to expand...

But mainly because many wouldn’t enter if it was only off the whites, many seniors cant reach the fairway off the whites, but still want to play in comps. 

With non-gender tees and them all slope rated, I might give the reds a go 😜


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just 1 extra for the blues is madness, the whites back on the stones is tough enough, which is why on competition *Medal days you can choose to play of the yellows or whites*.
		
Click to expand...

What? Shows what I know. I just assumed during a medal the tees would be the same for everyone with no choice.


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

fenwayrich said:



			I suspect a very small proportion of golfers understand what it actually represents, and the rest are divided between those who misunderstand it, and those who have never heard of it.
		
Click to expand...

I also wonder why people use par to indicate the difficulty of a course.
Par tells us nothing. SSS and now CR were invented for that purpose.

18 x 275 yard par 4s
18 x 450 yard par 4s
Both are course par 72 - what does that tell us?


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And there will be a percentage that dont care....
		
Click to expand...

And then boast how high the slope is on their course.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			What? Shows what I know. I just assumed during a medal the tees would be the same for everyone with no choice.
		
Click to expand...

It’s effectively 2 comps on a single day as each tee has its own Standard Scratch, encourages more participants, so a Medal Day to suit everyone.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			And then boast how high the slope is on their course.
		
Click to expand...

And then sulk when they’ve got to give their visiting opponents shots, even though they’re effectively off the same handicap 😜


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s effectively 2 comps on a single day as each tee has its own Standard Scratch, encourages more participants, so a Medal Day to suit everyone.
		
Click to expand...

So they split the people into two different comps? Not just div 1,2+3? Or is the division thing just on our course?


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s effectively 2 comps on a single day as each tee has its own Standard Scratch, encourages more participants, so a Medal Day to suit everyone.
		
Click to expand...

And there is a CONGU procedure for producing a combined competition result.
Appendix O


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			So they split the people into two different comps? Not just div 1,2+3? Or is the division thing just on our course?
		
Click to expand...

No, you just enter either one as you would if you had no choice. 2 separate comps on 1 day on 1 course because the different tees have their own SSS.


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I also wonder why people use par to indicate the difficulty of a course.
Par tells us nothing. SSS and now CR were invented for that purpose.

18 x 275 yard par 4s
18 x 450 yard par 4s
Both are course par 72 - what does that tell us?
		
Click to expand...

A very unimaginative course designer?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2020)

Not sure when guests will be allowed again but soon as they are I will be sending out a few invites on here as I have some tickets to use up.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2020)

It looks like no earlier than the 1st June. Durham County Golf  Union website shows an update stating no golf until then. Hope I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Golfnut1957 said:



			It looks like no earlier than the 1st June. Durham County Golf  Union website shows an update stating no golf until then. Hope I'm reading it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think what they're saying is that non or their organised events will be going ahead before June rather than no golf full stop.
Until Boris says his piece tonight, they know about as much as we do.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That is not an inviting tee shot!! 

Click to expand...

I stood to the right of the blocks to take the photo, if you’re a serial fader, good luck, it’s a toughie to be sure. 

Whatever is in the bag you can hit straight, take it, and don’t worry about distance. 

Some would say risk & reward, I’d say if your driver isn’t hot, go for reward all day long.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			My home course (Coventry) is 6590 par 73 and is rated 139, your 235 is incorrect, what course is it and I’ll tell you what it is.

My away course (Woodhall Spa) has a slope ratings of 149 (yellows) and 159 ( whites) on the Hotchkin, so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 135🤔
		
Click to expand...




rulefan said:



			It is in fact *155* which is the maximum of the Slope range

so I’d say you might have fat fingers and you meant to type 155🤔
		
Click to expand...

Seems you are both wrong Only the back 9 is 155. Front 9 is 149, so overall rating of 152

https://ncrdb.usga.org/courseTeeInfo.aspx?CourseID=21328


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Seems you are both wrong Only the back 9 is 155. Front 9 is 149, so overall rating of 152

https://ncrdb.usga.org/courseTeeInfo.aspx?CourseID=21328

Click to expand...

You mean just like fish posted later in the thread.....




Fish said:



			it is in fact 151 with the blue being slightly more at 152....😏

Just 1 extra for the blues is madness, the whites back on the stones is tough enough, which is why on competition Medal days you can choose to play of the yellows or whites.
View attachment 30544

Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I wonder how many people still don't understand what Slope is actually a measure of and just how it relates (or doesn't) to course difficulty.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm one that doesn't fully understand slope ratings


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I’m liking the course photos better than the ‘Rona chat. Still think it'll be a while before I can go there with clubs, but here’s my course on Friday....

View attachment 30549


View attachment 30550


View attachment 30551


View attachment 30552

Click to expand...

Oooooooh.....roadtrip


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 10, 2020)

Was planning on Las Colinas tomorrow, now seems we can't travel from our health district which is in Phase 1 to the course in the neighbouring health district (also phase 1)

I might have to make do with the pitch and putt round the corner.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			Was planning on Las Colinas tomorrow, now seems we can't travel from our health district which is in Phase 1 to the course in the neighbouring health district (also phase 1)

I might have to make do with the pitch and putt round the corner.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty on here that would bite your hand off for that right now 👍


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			There are plenty on here that would bite your hand off for that right now 👍
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I've messaged another course to see which district they are in. Probably go there instead but was hoping to get to Las Colinas while thye've got a 20% discount on green fees.


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I’m liking the course photos better than the ‘Rona chat. Still think it'll be a while before I can go there with clubs, but here’s my course on Friday....

View attachment 30549


View attachment 30550


View attachment 30551


View attachment 30552

Click to expand...

played here last Sept on our Jolly, the course the guys enjoyed the most, esp as M&E hadn't fked it too much unlike Bruntsfield. highlight was the birdie on the last when the rest of my group all thought my ball was gone off the tee


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I’m liking the course photos better than the ‘Rona chat. Still think it'll be a while before I can go there with clubs, but here’s my course on Friday....

View attachment 30549


View attachment 30550


View attachment 30551


View attachment 30552

Click to expand...

Is that Mortonhall? Long long rime since I was there, so may well be mistaken.


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yes I think the bunkering changes were a bit more restrained than Bruntsfield, I think. Although the other holes were done over the winter so you only saw half the changes. I have a few minor quibbles but mostly a big improvement.
		
Click to expand...

does that mean they stuck a load of bunkers in the middle of the fairway on most holes at 230 to 250 off the medals tee's??

thats what they have done at Nairn and Bruntsfield


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yes, Mortonhall it is.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Memory not so bad then. First place I broke 80 (in 2001). Recognised the 18th more than the others. Course looks great (as ever), though last time I played there the haar was down so low on that hole with the pond that Drives disappeared! Nebs still a problem on the 4th? Played a match there once where both our 1st balls got stolen. I actually chased the guy through the trees and off the course, but wonfered what I'd do if I caught him!


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			does that mean they stuck a load of bunkers in the middle of the fairway on most holes at 230 to 250 off the medals tee's??

thats what they have done at Nairn and Bruntsfield

Click to expand...

I've no problem if they do that on a few/several holes, especially if it's to 'require a risk/reward decision' by the golfer. Certainly a way to 'manage' the shot to the green on Par 4s  without having to acquire more land!


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Seems you are both wrong Only the back 9 is 155. Front 9 is 149, so overall rating of 152

https://ncrdb.usga.org/courseTeeInfo.aspx?CourseID=21328

Click to expand...

See posts # 1637 & 1640


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			See posts # 1637 & 1640
		
Click to expand...

See Post 1661!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			does that mean they stuck a load of bunkers in the middle of the fairway on most holes at 230 to 250 off the medals tee's??

thats what they have done at Nairn and Bruntsfield

Click to expand...

Most forum members will carry those easily, even into the wind  

You must be short if they're in play you you


----------



## 94tegsi (May 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Seems you are both wrong Only the back 9 is 155. Front 9 is 149, so overall rating of 152

https://ncrdb.usga.org/courseTeeInfo.aspx?CourseID=21328

Click to expand...

surprising, I’ve always scored better on the back 9 on the Hotchkin. Love that place, one day I’ll pay there in under 20mph winds... I hope!


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Most forum members will carry those easily, even into the wind  

You must be short if they're in play you you 

Click to expand...

Alas i am, all the bunkers are in a position for the very back tee's, off the white they are all on a good drive for me and  90% of the members can't carry them, but big hitters fly them easily. it appears to be M&E 's thing


----------



## Wildboy370 (May 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, Burgham Park. It's developed since you would have played it. Trees have grown, given it shape etc but it is still quite open. The houses are still there but the footballers have moved on 😁. They are now in Tranwell Woods or the classic Darrass Hall in Ponteland. The houses are still nice, just not big or nice enough for the modern millionaire footballer 😳.

That sounds positive about the open 👍
		
Click to expand...

Always enjoyed playing there. Was our stop over as part of Northumberland Golf tours. Stopped at Burgham on way up then stayed Seahouses. Does the guy who owns it all still live in big house and run bar etc or did he sell up making a few quid ?
Played Morpeth but found the fairways on few odd being all rolling across.. some lovely courses in your area. One of guys I work with lives in Gosforth and know Captain of Newcastle golf club so hoping to play there when can this year. Any good ?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Alas i am, all the bunkers are in a position for the very back tee's, off the white they are all on a good drive for me and  90% of the members can't carry them, but big hitters fly them easily. it appears to be M&E 's thing

Click to expand...

Poor design to punish the average member but not the very good players.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

I dont know when we'll  be back playing but it needs to be soon or there won't be many people left on the forum to talk about it...


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2020)

If England opens golf courses and Wales keeps them closed, could be an interesting twist for Llanymynech Golf Club that has some holes in Wales and most in England


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			If England opens golf courses and Wales keeps them closed, could be an interesting twist for Llanymynech Golf Club that has some holes in Wales and most in England

Click to expand...


was a course somewhere think it was germany where half the course was in one region the other half in another region, when they reopened they could only open one of the 9 holes as the 2 regions had different rules!


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			If England opens golf courses and Wales keeps them closed, could be an interesting twist for Llanymynech Golf Club that has some holes in Wales and most in England

Click to expand...

Cant remember which two countries are involved but there was a report of a shop that was half half roped off because the border went straight down the middle of the shop.
One country was open, the other closed...
Would make it interesting for sure...


----------



## howbow88 (May 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			was a course somewhere think it was germany where half the course was in one region the other half in another region, when they reopened they could only open one of the 9 holes as the 2 regions had different rules!
		
Click to expand...

There's a course in Belgium and the Netherlands. It would be interesting to see what happens there if the two countries end up with differing rules


----------



## 5OTT (May 10, 2020)

Are we all ready to be disappointed then ? Not long until we find out.


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

5OTT said:



			Are we all ready to be disappointed then ? Not long until we find out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all dressed up, dancing shoes on and a splash of brut.  Pubs open in 10 minutes I recon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Always enjoyed playing there. Was our stop over as part of Northumberland Golf tours. Stopped at Burgham on way up then stayed Seahouses. Does the guy who owns it all still live in big house and run bar etc or did he sell up making a few quid ?
Played Morpeth but found the fairways on few odd being all rolling across.. some lovely courses in your area. One of guys I work with lives in Gosforth and know Captain of Newcastle golf club so hoping to play there when can this year. Any good ?
		
Click to expand...

Long, rambling PM sent but in case anyone is following the answers:

No he doesn't, there is a new owner but no money was made from it.

Agree re Morpeth, very irritating indeed. 

Haven't played it but it is well regarded so I'm sure you will enjoy it. There are probably people on here who have played it and can tell you more.


----------



## sussexhacker (May 10, 2020)

Wednesday


----------



## Lazkir (May 10, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

I had to rewind it to make sure I heard it right.
Tbh, he did say only with family household members, but even so that surely means golf will soon be back on the cards?


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 10, 2020)

One balls for the win.


----------



## howbow88 (May 10, 2020)

With your own household only though? I'll be happy to play as a single anyway.


----------



## Depreston (May 10, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Said sport with members of your own household didn’t he?


----------



## Griffsters (May 10, 2020)

Remaining closed according to England Golf banner on website:

https://www.englandgolf.org/


----------



## Siolag (May 10, 2020)

My Fiancée and I could play. 

If we lived in England.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2020)

I'm going to marry my best mate and adopt the other two members of our fourball


----------



## sussexhacker (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wednesday was playing sports in the park with members of your household he said.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t hear anything about the park


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Remaining closed according to England Golf banner on website:

https://www.englandgolf.org/

Click to expand...

Jeez...give them a chance to change it.


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2020)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I'm going to marry my best mate and adopt the other two members of our fourball
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Uncle !


----------



## 2blue (May 10, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I didn’t hear anything about the park
		
Click to expand...

I agree...  heard nothing about 'Park'


----------



## DanFST (May 10, 2020)

He did indeed say the park line.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Remaining closed according to England Golf banner on website:

https://www.englandgolf.org/

Click to expand...

last updated 6th May. Maybe something will change between now and Wednesday. 



Siolag said:



			My Fiancée and I could play.

If we lived in England.
		
Click to expand...

Myself, Mrs Wedge and Junior wedge can play as a three ball, family golf from Wednesday  👍😀🏌️


----------



## matt71 (May 10, 2020)

So does this mean we are allowed to play or not ?

Are we waiting on England golf to confrm this 1st?

sorry if I come across a bit thick just not sure what’s what


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

matt71 said:



			So does this mean we are allowed to play or not ?

Are we waiting on England golf to confrm this 1st?

sorry if I come across a bit thick just not sure what’s what 

Click to expand...

dont think anyone knows 100% currently


----------



## Griffsters (May 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Jeez...give them a chance to change it.

Click to expand...

We've only been waiting 2 bloody months for an announcement, they could have been on the ball!!


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Sky woman just said golf allowed from Wednesday!!!! That's definite then!!!


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

The R&A and Golf England meeting tonight to clarify official position


----------



## DanFST (May 10, 2020)

Not definite. We'll find out tomorrow when the paper is published.


----------



## Neilds (May 10, 2020)

Personally think most will be disappointed ☹️


----------



## sussexhacker (May 10, 2020)

DanFST said:



			He did indeed say the park line.
		
Click to expand...

My selective hearing obviously


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2020)

Did he mean household or family.  He said the latter but did he mean the former.  In any case if I play by myself does that count as playing sport with a member of my family.  Could I play with my daughters boyfriend?  And if course was to open - which I doubt - I would put my name down in a tee time and nobody else would be able to make up a two ball with me.  Now that’s going to work well. Can’t see it happening until bars and restaurants are able to open with social distancing which is hoped for early july.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

Nicola Sturgeon now saying people can exercise as much as they like as long as they socially distance. Surely that would mean golf is ok as long as it's socially distanced. I think the SGU should at least be asking the question - in fairness they probably are.


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Wednesday according the some clown on the BBC who immediately cut to the labour bloke for comment who then started to slag off Boris so I switch the nasty left wing clown off.But I'm now booked in on Wednesday. 10.24 for golf with the wife who's thrilled to bits. Not.....hee hee


----------



## 2blue (May 10, 2020)

OK, so maybe golf on Wed.... but I feel for those who've been given just 12hrs notice about going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Wahoooooooooo

Come on can I use exclaimation marks ?


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			OK, so maybe golf on Wed.... but I feel for those who've been given just 12hrs notice about going back to work tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Nah work won't just magically open up. It will be phased back in.


----------



## upsidedown (May 10, 2020)

We will await guidance from England golf but will be ensuring we can open on Weds if that is the case


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			OK, so maybe golf on Wed.... but I feel for those who've been given just 12hrs notice about going back to work tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

That’s the Government opening things up, not the employer instructions which for vast majority I wouldn’t expect will come through tonight. Not to mention things like furlough period notices/minimum time periods that will need to be complied with.


----------



## howbow88 (May 10, 2020)

I've just hit rewind - 'From this Wednesday, we want to encourage people to take more and even unlimited amounts of outdoor exercise. You can sit in the sun in your local park, you can drive to other destinations, you can even play sports, only with members of your own household.'

That to me says yes to golf, though possibly only as singles, or with the wife.

So only as a single then


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			OK, so maybe golf on Wed.... but I feel for those who've been given just 12hrs notice about going back to work tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

You feel for people that have been sat on their arse for 6 weeks with nothing to do?  My heart bleeds.  I'd be itching to get back to work and earn 20% more


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Wahoooooooooo

Come on can I use exclaimation marks ?
		
Click to expand...

You've always been 'allowed' to use one 😉😁


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			You feel for people that have been sat on their arse for 6 weeks with nothing to do?  My heart bleeds.  I'd be itching to get back to work and earn 20% more
		
Click to expand...


Some of them need to sober up first.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

If I lived in England I'd be saying I'll take my exercise on the golf course and my mate will take his on the golf course at the same time and we'll stay socially distanced. What's the difference between that and going to a park with hundreds of other people while staying socially distanced? The attitude towards golf is getting ridiculous and really quite ludicrous as it's clear that it's safer to play golf with a few other people than it is to mix with loads of other people in a park. I know there are people saying golf can't be a special case but when compared to other sports it absolutely should be a special case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

See what the club says about it tomorrow I guess. I don't think they'll not have banked on singles if not playing with a family member and were looking for two balls


----------



## ger147 (May 10, 2020)

https://www.englandgolf.org/covid-19-update/


----------



## moogie (May 10, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			Always enjoyed playing there. Was our stop over as part of Northumberland Golf tours. Stopped at Burgham on way up then stayed Seahouses. Does the guy who owns it all still live in big house and run bar etc or did he sell up making a few quid ?
Played Morpeth but found the fairways on few odd being all rolling across.. some lovely courses in your area. One of guys I work with lives in Gosforth and know Captain of Newcastle golf club so hoping to play there when can this year. Any good ?
		
Click to expand...


When u say Newcastle golf club.... 

Do you mean.... 
City of Newcastle golf club...? 
Newcastle united golf club....?


----------



## Doodle (May 10, 2020)

Golf on Weds with the Mrs then.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 10, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I've just hit rewind - 'From this Wednesday, we want to encourage people to take more and even unlimited amounts of outdoor exercise. You can sit in the sun in your local park, you can drive to other destinations, you can even play sports, only with members of your own household.'

That to me says yes to golf, though possibly only as singles, or with the wife.

So only as a single then 

Click to expand...

So 1 to 1 Greco-Roman wrestling with the wife on the local recreation ground will be fine then?


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2020)

Don't think golf is being singled out for harsh treatment just that no sport on an amateur level (and to my mind, at a professional level but football seems an exception) is significant enough for special treatment or mention in a national briefing. Specifics will filter down through the various unions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			So 1 to 1 Greco-Roman wrestling with the wife on the local recreation ground will be fine then?
		
Click to expand...

She'll kill you


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 10, 2020)

I can't see how golf courses would be prepared to open up to just have one ball players, (and their family perhaps) out on the course. The Greenkeepers will have tees and flags to put in, and the greens to get into shape. Maybe in seven days time, IF we are to interpret that Boris's comments do indeed include golf.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Continually whingeing about it on here isn't going to change anything.
		
Click to expand...

It's a forum for people to discuss issues relating to golf. Pointing stuff out and giving an opinion isn't whinging. The powers that be in golf should be asking these questions and I think they should now open the courses with social distancing and argue that a golf course is the equivalent to a park.


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Perhaps we can play on our own but share each hole with 3 players? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pendodave (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			You feel for people that have been sat on their arse for 6 weeks with nothing to do?  My heart bleeds.  I'd be itching to get back to work and earn 20% more
		
Click to expand...

Everyone I know who is furloughed is desperate to get back to work and incredibly worried that they won't have a job to go back to.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Perhaps we can play on our own but share each hole with 3 players? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying - it's better to have 2-4 people on a golf hole than 50 people on the same area of ground in a park. It's getting silly now.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Cherry13 (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Sky woman just said golf allowed from Wednesday!!!! That's definite then!!!
		
Click to expand...

She also said you can swim in an outdoor pond....


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I can't see how golf courses would be prepared to open up to just have one ball players, (and their family perhaps) out on the course. The Greenkeepers will have tees and flags to put in, and the greens to get into shape. Maybe in seven days time, IF we are to interpret that Boris's comments do indeed include golf.
		
Click to expand...

He said "from Wednesday "...not ON Wednesday if the course cant be prepared in time for Wednesday then the course opens Thursday...or Friday...or whenever.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You're constantly going on about how you should be allowed to play golf.
We all want to play golf.
What is the point of repeating the same whingeing on here?
Send it to your MP.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think only I should be allowed to play golf I think everybody should. Pointing out how ludicrous the situation is is justifiable. You're the only person who seems to have a problem with it. Just ignore my posts from now on or block them if you must.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2020)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			I can't see how golf courses would be prepared to open up to just have one ball players, (and their family perhaps) out on the course. The Greenkeepers will have tees and flags to put in, and the greens to get into shape. Maybe in seven days time, IF we are to interpret that Boris's comments do indeed include golf.
		
Click to expand...

My home course was ready to play on Friday, it was already cut and prepared and on Friday they put the flags back in and the tee markers out. They have already altered the BRS to reflect the new tee times and the fact that we will have two courses of ten holes each open. We will only be allowed to play ten holes per day in order to accomodate as many members as possible.
It won't make any difference if it is one, two, three or four balls everything is already in place.


----------



## pendodave (May 10, 2020)

Doing the maths, if it's 1 balls every 10 minutes and 9 holes only, we could probably play once every 3 days...
If my wife caddied, would that count as sport with the family?


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Everyone in the UK right now....


----------



## Zig (May 10, 2020)

SoS for DCMS confirms here that golf is allowed... solo and family only.


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think I'm justified pointing out how pointless it is for you to repeat the same whingeing day after day after day when there's probably nobody here who disagrees with you.
Feel free to ignore my posts or block me 😉
		
Click to expand...

I don't repeat it day after day as you suggest but only when there's a reason for it. We've just had a statement from the prime minister which doesn't make any sense when it comes to social distancing in a park as opposed to a golf course. I think it's reasonable to point that out. Also when I first came on this site most people disagreed with me when I said I thought we should be able to play golf and you were one of the loudest. You seem to have changed your tune now. I won't block you as I don't mind differences of opinion but I do mind being told I can't give my opinion.


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

Zig said:



			SoS for DCMS confirms here that golf is allowed... solo and family only.
View attachment 30581

Click to expand...

I don't think that can be described as an official announcement.


----------



## User20205 (May 10, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I don't think that can be described as an official announcement.
		
Click to expand...

He’s the Secretary of State for sport, how much ‘more’ official do you need?


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Singles and household only just won't work imo.  If I was a betting man I'd say stand by for some golf specific guidelines in the next few days.  Borris wouldn't have had time to go into specifics on tv


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2020)

Zig said:



			SoS for DCMS confirms here that golf is allowed... solo and family only.
View attachment 30581

Click to expand...

Basketball? Strange one to single out


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Singles and household only just won't work imo.  If I was a betting man I'd say stand by for some golf specific guidelines in the next few days.  Borris wouldn't have had time to go into specifics on tv
		
Click to expand...

As Laura stated, there’s 50 odd pages to fill in the gaps, but I expect in any circumstances, some clubs may open sooner than others, or, England golf will recommend to clubs they open booking of tee times on xyz day and open the course 3-5 days later, possibly longer, to allow the greens staff to prepare the course that little bit better, whilst also highlighting and allowing time for each club to announce their specifics guidelines.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Basketball? Strange one to single out
		
Click to expand...

There are hoops in parks, especially around London, so you can obviously shoot hoops on your own, but can now play one-on-one in a public place with a member of your own household as it involves contact.


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Basketball? Strange one to single out
		
Click to expand...

Not too strange, one on one basketball on local outdoor courts is pretty popular. There are hoops on all the local authority hard courts round here.


----------



## 5OTT (May 10, 2020)

So as we can now undertake unlimited exercise what is to stop me going to a local recreational field with a club and a tube of balls and practice my chipping and pitching even if course doesn't open up?

And if i can do this what is to stop me from arranging to meet a mate of mine at the same time so he can do the same as long as we respect the distancing rules?

If both of these are ok then why would it not be possible to play doubles with none family members at the local course?


----------



## PaulS (May 10, 2020)

Well looks like it a bit of a mixed message at the moment 

Exercise and sport outdoor unlimited from outdoor alone or with someone from your household he said but mentioned parks 

Then further reports suggest golf and fishing with others but continuing to adhere to social distancing 

Guess England Golf will clear it up


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			There are hoops in parks, especially around London, so you can obviously shoot hoops on your own, but can now play one-on-one in a public place with a member of your own household as it involves contact.
		
Click to expand...

I’m aware that there are hoops in parks, just thought (1) it’s still pretty uncommon compared to kicking a ball about, and (2) wasn’t it possible to do this in an open park before anyway?


----------



## larmen (May 10, 2020)

People (families) were already kicking a ball around on the grass but all BB courts here were taped off. I assume they will be opened again?


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2020)

5OTT said:



			So as we can now undertake unlimited exercise what is to stop me going to a local recreational field with a club and a tube of balls and practice my chipping and pitching even if course doesn't open up?

And if i can do this what is to stop me from arranging to meet a mate of mine at the same time so he can do the same as long as we respect the distancing rules?

If both of these are ok then why would it not be possible to play doubles with none family members at the local course?
		
Click to expand...

The first bit sounds fine, then you move to arranging a social interaction with another household which is not. It is the separation of households that is the relevant part. That is the same for everything. Yes, it may have seemed pointless to some as it remains possible to be coincidentally bear other people but once you allow arranged social interaction between households you open up the door to no end if options and fully end the lockdown. Why, for example, should you be able to play golf with another household and socially distance and I cannot have a mate round for beers in the garden or gyms have outdoor sessions, or households walk dogs together. Golf is not unique from any of these things.


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2020)

larmen said:



			People (families) were already kicking a ball around on the grass but all BB courts here were taped off. I assume they will be opened again?
		
Click to expand...

This explains it. Thanks


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2020)

larmen said:



			People (families) were already kicking a ball around on the grass but all BB courts here were taped off. I assume they will be opened again?
		
Click to expand...

This explains it. Thanks. 

Haven’t left my village since lockdown so not witnessed much of lockdown Britain!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 10, 2020)

Course should be pretty clear .. all back to work, home or if the employer has a safe environment. Just need Boris to put an age limit on it and bing bang bong I am on course 😀 bet you I go round the lowest I have ever round my current course and that will be my last round for the year


----------



## 5OTT (May 10, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The first bit sounds fine, then you move to arranging a social interaction with another household which is not. It is the separation of households that is the relevant part. That is the same for everything. Yes, it may have seemed pointless to some as it remains possible to be coincidentally bear other people but once you allow arranged social interaction between households you open up the door to no end if options and fully end the lockdown. Why, for example, should you be able to play golf with another household and socially distance and I cannot have a mate round for beers in the garden or gyms have outdoor sessions, or households walk dogs together. Golf is not unique from any of these things.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but as an example I know a guy who I work with who already arranges to go shopping at the same time as his sister so they can chat in the queue while waiting to go inside.

Everything is open to abuse, but i understand where you are coming from


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

therod said:



			He’s the Secretary of State for sport, how much ‘more’ official do you need?
		
Click to expand...

It's a tweet, he's not Trump and that is not how policies are published.


----------



## User20205 (May 10, 2020)

rosecott said:



			It's a tweet, he's not Trump and that is not how policies are published.
		
Click to expand...

Still an official announcement though.


----------



## 94tegsi (May 10, 2020)

Fingers crossed the course deems it worth opening only allowing singles, or groups living together!


----------



## IanG (May 10, 2020)

The way I look at it there are many many activities which if done carefully would be fine and not lead to an uptick in infections. For each of these activities however there will be some fraction of violations of social distancing, some careless, some by accident, some malicious. It is these potential spread points which it is important to minimise.  The singleton or single household conditions provide a  sensible first step to keep a lid on such cross-household contacts.


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

therod said:



			Still an official announcement though.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

sunshine said:



			This explains it. Thanks.

Haven’t left my village since lockdown so not witnessed much of lockdown Britain!
		
Click to expand...

Larmens said it for me, lots of courts locked here in Coventry and around London where I am almost daily, so now they’ll possibly open, most were locked when everyone initially ignored the early lockdown guidelines and flooded the parks.


----------



## larmen (May 10, 2020)

Doesn’t matter anyhow if it is official or not. Golf England will get some say into it, hopefully after getting clear official advise from the government


----------



## User20205 (May 10, 2020)

rosecott said:



			No it's not.
		
Click to expand...

💤💤💤💤💤


----------



## chellie (May 10, 2020)

5OTT said:



			So as we can now undertake unlimited exercise what is to stop me going to a local recreational field with a club and a tube of balls and practice my chipping and pitching even if course doesn't open up?
		
Click to expand...

Ones near us have permanent signs saying *no golf allowed.*


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Several reports that we will be allowed to meet with one person from a different household as long as the 2 metre gap is observed.
Obviously there will be conformation or not of that in the document that comes out tomorrow but if its the case then 2 balls will be ok.


----------



## Sats (May 10, 2020)

Just looking forward to playing even if it's solo.


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2020)

IT'S OFFICIAL!












We're none the wiser.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Several reports that we will be allowed to meet with one person from a different household as long as the 2 metre gap is observed.
Obviously there will be conformation or not of that in the document that comes out tomorrow but if its the case then 2 balls will be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I think when the SOS states solo/household, then that will be an initial condition, at least for 3 weeks to see if there’s any spikes from these new measures.


----------



## Billysboots (May 10, 2020)

Now I’m really confused. Some clarity is now being provided, and the rolling reports on Sky News are suggesting that golf courses will be allowed to reopen from Wednesday providing social distancing is maintained.

I suppose the devil will be in the detail.


----------



## North Mimms (May 10, 2020)

We've just had email from  Club saying they expect to open on Wednesday (but we'll have to shepherd all the walkers back on to the public footpaths!)


----------



## North Mimms (May 10, 2020)

Bet it pours with rain in two days time...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Bet it pours with rain in two days time...
		
Click to expand...

Met Office saying cloudy and 12 degrees (feeling like 8) and gusty 26mph winds for my course so hardly ideal. Might leave it!


----------



## SammmeBee (May 10, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Now I’m really confused. Some clarity is now being provided, and the rolling reports on Sky News are suggesting that golf courses will be allowed to reopen from Wednesday providing social distancing is maintained.

I suppose the devil will be in the detail.

View attachment 30586

Click to expand...

Boris said the words ‘sport’ and ‘Wednesday’ in his speech?


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Met Office saying cloudy and 12 degrees (feeling like 8) and gusty 26mph winds for my course so hardly ideal. Might leave it!
		
Click to expand...

Get away, you will be straight out 😄. The sheer joy of getting out will make the weather irrelevant.


----------



## Billysboots (May 10, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Boris said the words ‘sport’ and ‘Wednesday’ in his speech?
		
Click to expand...

But as I recall referred also specifically to that sport being with members of your household.

And having spent the last seven weeks with only HID for company, I’m certainly not taking her to the golf course. It would be the end of me.

😇


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Met Office saying cloudy and 12 degrees (feeling like 8) and gusty 26mph winds for my course so hardly ideal. Might leave it!
		
Click to expand...

Take that weather any day of the week at Silloth, scorching hot and flat calm


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259585288092950530


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

https://www.englandgolf.org/response-from-uk-golf-bodies-to-prime-ministers-announcement/


----------



## larmen (May 10, 2020)

the real interesting thing is, and I think the answer is no, are the ranges and practice areas open as well?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

larmen said:



			the real interesting thing is, and I think the answer is no, are the ranges and practice areas open as well?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point. Most ranges would meet social distancing once you are on there but I wonder about paying and receiving a token to get balls. Shops still taking cash (reluctantly) so I guess its feasible. I am sure mot would want to open especially if golf clubs re-open. I've two nearby so I'll check their websites tomorrow for their take on it.


----------



## TerryA (May 10, 2020)

I’ve just had an e mail from England golf saying golf can resume on Wednesday. England only, courses to remain closed in Wales and Scotland.


----------



## North Mimms (May 10, 2020)

larmen said:



			the real interesting thing is, and I think the answer is no, are the ranges and practice areas open as well?
		
Click to expand...

R&A guidelines drawn up a few weeks ago said practice area would depend on adequate sanitising and social distancing


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

*EG statement.*

In conjunction with The R&A, home nations, PGA and other industry partners, England Golf has jointly released the following statement.

The UK Government has announced that golf will be able to resume in England on Wednesday, 13 May 2020. *All outdoor sport must be done alone or within a household group and that includes golf.* There is no change to the current position in Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales and so golf courses in these countries must remain closed for now.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

I play golf to play with my mates and have some banter, I’m not interested in solo golf, so I’ll stick with my net at home until we get to 2-balls non-household.


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

My wife just did a quick count. There are at least 20 couples in our club who play. And I can identify at least 10 father/son or brother/brother households.


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2020)

Will be interested to see how clubs now manage this. Most will be solo golfers so roughly 60 people out a day (maybe the 10 minute proposal will change with solo golfers) so, being fair to all members you may get out once every 10 days at some clubs. Without any rules in place, if you are not quick on the keyboard, you may not get out at all. What about those still working full time, key workers, frontline staff who may not be able to get online quick enough to book or may be only able to play at weekends. 

Going to be interesting to see how clubs handle that fairly for all members. Will all clubs open with such limitations on who can play.


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			My wife just did a quick count. There are at least 20 couples in our club who play. And I can identify at least 10 father/son or brother/brother households.
		
Click to expand...

I have 3 spare bedrooms and have drawn up draft adoption agreements.


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2020)

That's ruined my day, means I will have to play golf with the wife


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2020)

Can I play a 2 ball with my 5th cousin 13 times removed ?


----------



## PaulS (May 10, 2020)

I would expect clubs will only go with single golfers only - more manageable than having various size groups on the course.


----------



## DRW (May 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Can I play a 2 ball with my 5th cousin 13 times removed ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have something else to tell us


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Can I play a 2 ball with my 5th cousin 13 times removed ?
		
Click to expand...

You can play with the local fishmonger if he lives with you.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I’m liking the course photos better than the ‘Rona chat. Still think it'll be a while before I can go there with clubs, but here’s my course on Friday....

View attachment 30549


Morton hall?

Played that a few years back when the open was on the old course. 

Cracking track that. I really enjoyed it. 

View attachment 30550


View attachment 30551


View attachment 30552

Click to expand...


----------



## J55TTC (May 10, 2020)

Wednesday 10:16 woohoo!


----------



## North Mimms (May 10, 2020)

Mr Mimms looks very unexcited at prospect of playing golf with The Wife


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?


----------



## rulefan (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?
		
Click to expand...

What staff would be required? The clubhouse and facilities will be closed.


----------



## matt71 (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?
		
Click to expand...

wont the club house be closed anyway and you just treat the course like it is open late in the evening or 1st thing in the morning ( before staff turn up or after they have gone ) ?


----------



## upsidedown (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?
		
Click to expand...

Think we will manage in this initial period with just the two staff and some volunteers .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2020)

Knowing my luck I'll be stuck behind someone who takes 4hrs as a singleton


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			What staff would be required? The clubhouse and facilities will be closed.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps more green staff to make the course playable?  Or more playable maybe


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

rulefan said:



			What staff would be required? The clubhouse and facilities will be closed.
		
Click to expand...

Monitoring/safeguarding?


----------



## Mick68 (May 10, 2020)

If they bring this in in Scotland then I could play with my son but he's still at the stage where he shouts and bawls and chucks clubs about if he hits a bad shot so might just play on my own.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Monitoring/safeguarding?
		
Click to expand...

That's Golf Jim, but not as we know it  
Who said that lol


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

I couldn’t get on my net today, Max fully booked it, he got up early and took all the tee times then slept all day 😳


----------



## AdamW (May 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Knowing my luck I'll be stuck behind someone who takes 4hrs as a singleton 

Click to expand...

That would be me on a good day 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			I couldn’t get on my net today, Max fully booked it, he got up early and took all the tee times then slept all day 😳

View attachment 30591

Click to expand...

Not the best preferred lie, looks like he's halfway up the wall


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Knowing my luck I'll be stuck behind someone who takes 4hrs as a singleton 

Click to expand...

For 9 holes? Bloody Seniors.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?
		
Click to expand...

I think members can understand. It being able to play if government closes. 

I think clubs would alienate members if they Bascially said, "sorry you're not making us any money so we won't open for you, but thanks for the fees that helped during our ordered closure"


----------



## hovis (May 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I think members can understand. It being able to play if government closes.

I think clubs would alienate members if they Bascially said, "sorry you're not making us any money so we won't open for you, but thanks for the fees that helped during our ordered closure"
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree.  I can either see golf having specific rules regarding 2 or 3 balls or clubs concentrating on making up 9 holes to a high standard.   I suppose it depends on the financial situation for each club


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

For private members clubs, playing or not playing won't make any difference to the clubs income, seemingly no visitors allowed and clubhouses will be closed anyway.


----------



## Golf_Mad (May 10, 2020)

Will you be allowed to play 18 holes?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			Will you be allowed to play 18 holes?
		
Click to expand...

If she'll let me .
I don't see why 18 holes wouldn't be allowed .  Unfortunately a 2 tee start at my course wouldn't really be feasible.


----------



## IanMcC (May 10, 2020)

As a Scot of 57 years, this is truly the first day in my life that I would rather be in England.


----------



## Doodle (May 10, 2020)

All a bit of a mess really.
Wales = no golf
Scotland = no golf
England = golf ok solo or a household member, but not a mate.
Yet it's ok to walk around the course with a mate for exercise whilst social distancing as long as you don't play golf with them.
Like I said, it's a mess.


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2020)

Doodle said:



			All a bit of a mess really.
Wales = no golf
Scotland = no golf
England = golf ok solo or a household member, but not a mate.
Yet it's ok to walk around the course with a mate for exercise whilst social distancing as long as you don't play golf with them.
Like I said, it's a mess.
		
Click to expand...

I thought all exercise and activity remained in household groups and so cannot walk around a course with a mate for exercise. All of this is based simply on keeping households seperate as much as possible. All this has done today is allow individual households more freedom in what they can do, it remains that social interaction between households should be minimal


----------



## williamalex1 (May 11, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			As a Scot of 57 years, this is truly the first day in my life that I would rather be in England. 

Click to expand...

So you're really a Sassenach


----------



## williamalex1 (May 11, 2020)

Doodle said:



			All a bit of a mess really.
Wales = no golf
Scotland = no golf
England = golf ok solo or a household member, but not a mate.
Yet it's ok to walk around the course with a mate for exercise whilst social distancing as long as you don't play golf with them.
Like I said, it's a mess.
		
Click to expand...

Sounded like the start of a Proclaimer's song


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			Wednesday 10:16 woohoo!
		
Click to expand...

Really?
My club has cancelled the pre emotive booking I made for Wednesday morning.
So much for trying to be one step ahead.


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			If they bring this in in Scotland then I could play with my son but he's still at the stage where he shouts and bawls and chucks clubs about if he hits a bad shot so might just play on my own.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he's about 13...


----------



## oltimer (May 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			God knows but I'm pretty certain the course will be flipping busy!
		
Click to expand...

WEDNESDAY @@@@@@@@@@@@  for Billy No Mates.


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			I'm guessing he's about 13...
		
Click to expand...

Or mid-30s.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2020)

We're open from Weds, singles and pairs from same House, starters hut will be keeping an eye on things


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I thought all exercise and activity remained in household groups and so cannot walk around a course with a mate for exercise. All of this is based simply on keeping households seperate as much as possible. All this has done today is allow individual households more freedom in what they can do, it remains that social interaction between households should be minimal
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely understand what you're saying here Greg but......
Got word this morning through social media that our local range is reopening Wednesday. The bays are far enough apart, they have hand sanitizer  etc etc etc....
I can go there and be 2-3 metres away from 2 other households in a semi enclosed area.
I struggling see the logic in allowing this when 2 people from different households can't walk in a field playing golf.
In food shops - understand that, it's a necessity but now businesses are starting to reopen and it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2020)

hovis said:



			I just can't see clubs opening as a single.  Don't think the foot fall would warrent bringing the staff in?
		
Click to expand...

We're a members only club, and have been paying our fees to support the club in this rather challenging time. I don't think it wrong to expect them to open as soon as possible allowing the members that can play, to play.



PaulS said:



			I would expect clubs will only go with single golfers only - more manageable than having various size groups on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I hope not, be pointless me taking three single slots so myself, mrs Wedge and junior can all play as singles. Any singles behind us will still take the same amount of time to follow us around, whereas, we can always let someone through if they are pushing to be quick, and there's a gap between us and the person in front. Personally, I'm going to take my time and savour being back on the course.


----------



## PaulS (May 11, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			We're a members only club, and have been paying our fees to support the club in this rather challenging time. I don't think it wrong to expect them to open as soon as possible allowing the members that can play, to play.



I hope not, be pointless me taking three single slots so myself, mrs Wedge and junior can all play as singles. Any singles behind us will still take the same amount of time to follow us around, whereas, we can always let someone through if they are pushing to be quick, and there's a gap between us and the person in front. Personally, I'm going to take my time and savour being back on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Most golf courses are 90% singles 

You have a day were there are 100 single tee time’s booked and one or two groups in the middle as two or 3 balls , that would create a nightmare with groups starting to bunch up , hold ups on the course , tee times slipping. It would create a social distancing nightmare 

The only way you can have groups of more than 1 is to allow the groups to go off last , if not then it has to be single bookings only to satisfy the majority of the membership who do not have a member of their household to be able to play with.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Most golf courses are 90% singles 

You have a day were there are 100 single tee time’s booked and one or two groups in the middle as two or 3 balls , that would create a nightmare with groups starting to bunch up , hold ups on the course , tee times slipping. It would create a social distancing nightmare 

The only way you can have groups of more than 1 is to allow the groups to go off last , if not then it has to be single bookings only to satisfy the majority of the membership who do not have a member of their household to be able to play with.
		
Click to expand...

Surely we can trust people to allow others to play through maintaining an appropriate social distance ? Will have the same problem for fast vs slow singles


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

If everyone has to play singles golf, we shouldn't need 10 minutes gaps between tee times


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			If everyone has to play singles golf, we shouldn't need 10 minutes gaps between tee times
		
Click to expand...

Remember there will still be Seniors taking 3 minutes on every shot to look for their balls.


----------



## J55TTC (May 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Really?
My club has cancelled the pre emotive booking I made for Wednesday morning.
So much for trying to be one step ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I guess there is a possibility that the club resets the booking system as they had opened it from this morning onwards. There's two ways to view this, our club is struggling for members unfortunately, but under these circumstances is a good thing for the current members as there are still plenty of bookings available for most days of the week.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely understand what you're saying here Greg but......
Got word this morning through social media that our local range is reopening Wednesday. The bays are far enough apart, they have hand sanitizer  etc etc etc....
I can go there and be 2-3 metres away from 2 other households in a semi enclosed area.
I struggling see the logic in allowing this when 2 people from different households can't walk in a field playing golf.
In food shops - understand that, it's a necessity but now businesses are starting to reopen and it doesn't make a lot of sense.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect it's behavioural thing, people are naturally inclined to keep their distance from strangers and therefore 2m holds up even in situations where you may be close like a beach or in this case driving range (although as you say I think they'll have to do every other bay and other policies), whereas interaction with friends and particularly family will be scenarios where people are normally happy/want to be close. They may start with all intents and purposes to try and keep 2m apart but habits are hard to shift when the brain switches off 2 hours in e.g. high five if someone holes a monster birdie putt. Hence that i'm assuming is the reason they haven't loosened or encouraged mixing with family and friends further.

That being said I'm expecting clarification today that 2 balls are OK as it seems from a few sources that the rules will say you can meet up with one other person at a time outside your household as long as you keep 2m apart.


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Remember there will still be Seniors taking 3 minutes on every shot to look for their balls.
		
Click to expand...

And no second pair of eyes watching where it went in the first place!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I thought all exercise and activity remained in household groups and so cannot walk around a course with a mate for exercise. All of this is based simply on keeping households seperate as much as possible. All this has done today is allow individual households more freedom in what they can do, it remains that social interaction between households should be minimal
		
Click to expand...

He said last night you may meet 1 person from another household in a park to chat but social distancing must be maintained.

“Government officials said that from Wednesday, you may sit with someone from another household in public under certain circumstances.

Those are if you stay 2 metres apart - and if *there are only two of you, one from each household.*

So for example, one person can meet another person from a separate household in a socially distanced way and chat from 2 metres away.

But you can't bend the rule to have a very spread-out party in the park with your mates.”


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I thought all exercise and activity remained in household groups and so cannot walk around a course with a mate for exercise. All of this is based simply on keeping households seperate as much as possible. All this has done today is allow individual households more freedom in what they can do, it remains that social interaction between households should be minimal
		
Click to expand...

Raab has confirmed today that it is ok to “meet” family friends from another household if doing so complying with social distancing. To keep golf as single then makes no sense what so ever. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52612449


----------



## larmen (May 11, 2020)

Don’t read it as golf, read it at sport. The moment they say you can golf with mates is where you can cycle with mates or play basketball with mates, and then you aren’t 2m away from each other.


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 11, 2020)

Here's a solution. 

You tee off with your mate on the next tee time. 
Hit your drive to the 1st, walk to the ball, step aside and let your mate tee off. You play your 2nd shot, walk to the green and step aside while your mate plays his shot to the green, you putt out and signal your score to your mate. Move onto the next tee while your mate completes the hole at which point he signals his score to you.

Ok, it's not ideal, but it's better than wandering around the course on your own.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2020)

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-new-covid-19-three-step-lockdown-rules-explained-11986177 




			Possible to meet with a friend: Sitting in the park, including sunbathing and perhaps a kickabout, is permitted. A government minister said those activities could be done with one person from another household if the two-metre rule is adhered to.
		
Click to expand...

When the full details are provided today, it may well allow for two balls to play if social distancing is maintained.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

larmen said:



			Don’t read it as golf, read it at sport. The moment they say you can golf with mates is where you can cycle with mates or play basketball with mates, and then you aren’t 2m away from each other.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that quite holds up, you could for example Fish next 2m away from a friend and you wouldn’t be breaking any rules, don’t see why golf wouldn’t meet this requirement


----------



## Doodle (May 11, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Raab has confirmed today that it is ok to “meet” family friends from another household if doing so complying with social distancing. To keep golf as single then makes no sense what so ever.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52612449

Click to expand...

That was exactly my point.
Don't get me wrong, I am delighted that I can play golf again on Weds, but I do question the nonsense that I could meet a mate in the park or walk around the course with him whilst maintaining at least 2 metres apart, but we can't play golf together.
It does seem odd?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2020)

I'm guessing clubs won't wish to get any kind of fine considering Boris said these would be increased, especially as most are going to be struggling financially.


----------



## bernix (May 11, 2020)

update from Austria
our golf courses opened on May 1st. requirements:
- 4 balls are permitted
- social distancing
- flags must stay in when putting
- no rakes in bunkers (preferred lies in bunkers)
- no ball washers
- no water supply
- only prebooked tee times

in our club we now use Golf Ball EZ Lyft


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

if it will take 2 days of full greens staff to make my course playable, and this involves unfurloughing them, I will be very peeved. The numbers of potential golfers who benefit from playing will be small, and in my view, measures taken to keep the club in business need to be kept in place. Otherwise they are just going bust quicker.

There is also the issue of course usage. On Saturday there were upwards of 200 people using the course. Picnics, footy, Frisbees, dog walking, families with small kids. It is going to be very hard to repurpose the golf course for golf, with singles at 10 minute intervals. And no, you can't just play through them. Imagine if you hit a small child.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 11, 2020)

Doodle said:



			That was exactly my point.
Don't get me wrong, I am delighted that I can play golf again on Weds, but I do question the nonsense that I could meet a mate in the park or walk around the course with him whilst maintaining at least 2 metres apart, but we can't play golf together.
It does seem odd?
		
Click to expand...

I’m gonna take a guess here and say that we can expect to get a further announcement from EG today or tomorrow based on what has been said this morning. That announcement is gonna say 2-balls from different households allowed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2020)

Just had an email from the club. Apparently the announcement last night has caught everyone, including the EGU by surprise, and is not what they had been led to believe. Changes in the plan that had been decided need to be made, and will be done in a meeting tonight after the full details are reviewed and more info arrives from the EGU.


----------



## howbow88 (May 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			There is also the issue of course usage. On Saturday there were upwards of 200 people using the course. Picnics, footy, Frisbees, dog walking, families with small kids. It is going to be very hard to repurpose the golf course for golf, with singles at 10 minute intervals. And no, you can't just play through them. Imagine if you hit a small child.
		
Click to expand...

I too think this will be an issue at our place. The general public for the most part have been respectful of the golf course. There have been some pictures though of excess litter, kids making sand castles in bunkers, etc. On a Saturday morning when you would usually have stacks of 4-balls going out, politely telling people (or as needed, telling them to foxtrot oscar) that golf is being played and so they shouldn't sunbathe in the middle of a fairway would be fine. But on a sunny Thursday afternoon, where half the country is still not working, I don't think a couple of single golfers telling families that they shouldn't be having a picnic on the 1st green will work too well...

It's changing people's habits, and seeing as this situation has been going on for a good number of weeks, habits will have formed.


----------



## howbow88 (May 11, 2020)

I think we will be allowed two-balls from different households, going along with the advice on meeting up with people outside and maintaining that 2m distance.


----------



## Depreston (May 11, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I think we will be allowed two-balls from different households, going along with the advice on meeting up with people outside and maintaining that 2m distance.
		
Click to expand...

100% should be this


----------



## Diamond (May 11, 2020)

Our club sent an email on Friday stating that the *"BRS system was being disabled"* so they could* "implement modifications"* and that *"more information would be available"* following BoJo's *"announcement on Sunday"*.

Another local club to me updated their COVID page, on Friday, with a comprehensive breakdown of the new rules, including driving range. See URL below:
https://www.highleghpark.com/covid-19-rules 

Maybe this is just good planning and it has been done in hope rather than anything concrete but if the Minister of Culture has been talking to Golfs governing bodies some of the details must have found itself down to grass roots level.

Either way if I can get out on my own sometime over the next week for a game of golf I will be chuffed to bits.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Poor design to punish the average member but not the very good players.
		
Click to expand...

Paddy just needs to get himself down to the gym and pump some iron coupled with a bit of stretching and flexibility and he'll soon be ripping it 2o yards past those pesky bunkers!


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			if it will take 2 days of full greens staff to make my course playable, and this involves unfurloughing them, I will be very peeved. The numbers of potential golfers who benefit from playing will be small, and in my view, measures taken to keep the club in business need to be kept in place. Otherwise they are just going bust quicker.

There is also the issue of course usage. On Saturday there were upwards of 200 people using the course. Picnics, footy, Frisbees, dog walking, families with small kids. It is going to be very hard to repurpose the golf course for golf, with singles at 10 minute intervals. And no, you can't just play through them. Imagine if you hit a small child.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of public footpaths on our course, I think they cross 3 or 4 fairways, with maybe 3 access points.
Our Club has already asked for volunteers  to marshal these areas (I sssume to update public on the course being open and remind them to keep to paths)
There's certainly a course in my area where I've played on Sunday afternoons (might even be yours) where you have to time your shot to a par three in between the streams of walkers and cyclists passing in front of it!


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			We have a couple of public footpaths on our course, I think they cross 3 or 4 fairways, with maybe 3 access points.
Our Club has already asked for volunteers  to marshal these areas (I sssume to update public on the course being open and remind them to keep to paths)
There's certainly a course in my area where I've played on Sunday afternoons (might even be yours) where you have to time your shot to a par three in between the streams of walkers and cyclists passing in front of it!
		
Click to expand...

With singles golf, we could easily end up with more marshals than players.

I wouldn't want to marshal. I can forsee a lot of agro.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 11, 2020)

Needs to be clarified what "different households" actually means, as everything announced so far puts things in the context of "family". So meeting another family member from a different household is allowed but it is not clear as to whether "non family members from different households" are able to meet.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 11, 2020)

A Consulting Virologist came on Radio 5 this morning. Making no particular reference to golf, but more to walking in the countryside, he happened to add "the chances of you catching Coronavirus whilst out in the open countryside are extremely slim". 
So as long as everyone is aware of their personal responsibility, what would be the problem with groups of three balls with your mates?
And, as for folk sunbathing on the greens..........they definitely would be getting the "foxtrot oscar" treatment from myself and my colleagues. Haven't we been here before on this matter?Golf courses are (almost all) on Private Land, with the exception of Public Footpaths.


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

Thing is, you really can't be rude to people. You never know when they will come back and damage stuff. Then who would be the idiot?


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Thing is, you really can't be rude to people. You never know when they will come back and damage stuff. Then who would be the idiot?
		
Click to expand...

must be some guidance from clubs coming out on this sort of thing? presumably itll be a case of report it to the pro shop and let them deal with it through the appropriate channel?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2020)

I’d hope that the majority of people would stop using the course if notices are put up. If they’ve got kids then they’ve the responsibility not to put them in harms way far more than the person on the tee.

People can also travel further now, so the whole idea of simply using the course as it’s closest has changed now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Needs to be clarified what "different households" actually means, as everything announced so far puts things in the context of "family". So meeting another family member from a different household is allowed but it is not clear as to whether "non family members from different households" are able to meet.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree that if 2m social distancing rule can be applied in a park to meet a friend or family member from another household, then the same should be applied to golf, but as it stands, I read it as family living in the same household can play together, family living in a different household can't.


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Needs to be clarified what "different households" actually means, as everything announced so far puts things in the context of "family". So meeting another family member from a different household is allowed but it is not clear as to whether "non family members from different households" are able to meet.
		
Click to expand...

It's always been households.
So your live in adult partner and your children, or your flatmates. Not your relatives unless you still live with Mum and Dad


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			It's always been households.
So your live in adult partner and your children, or your flatmates. Not your relatives unless you still live with Mum and Dad
		
Click to expand...

I have to live with being Fragger's brother....does that count?


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			must be some guidance from clubs coming out on this sort of thing? presumably itll be a case of report it to the pro shop and let them deal with it through the appropriate channel?
		
Click to expand...

The pro shop may still not be open. Even if it was, they can't spend all day out in a buggy being sworn at.

How do you play a 200 yard par 3 with kids playing on the green? This is the new norm. It will be difficult to change new habits.


----------



## larmen (May 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			How do you play a 200 yard par 3 with kids playing on the green? This is the new norm. It will be difficult to change new habits.
		
Click to expand...

I will just wack the driver as hard as I can and with any luck ...

... the ball just about rolls onto the front edge of the green.
More likely it is 40 yard shot and in the deep rough right of the fairway.


But that’s just me. ;-(


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2020)

Incidentally, at the beginning of this thread I stated May as the next time I would play. I appreciate I may need to share the prize with some others, thankfully there were a lot of hugely negative posters who wrote off the whole year or summer at least, but I'm hopeful of at least a 3 pack of Srixons. Looking forward to them coming through


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The pro shop may still not be open. Even if it was, they can't spend all day out in a buggy being sworn at.

How do you play a 200 yard par 3 with kids playing on the green? This is the new norm. It will be difficult to change new habits.
		
Click to expand...

from the scenario you give, i reckon on the green is the safest place on the course if im hitting  

Agreed, hopefully with new guidance on exercise, people will be more varied in where they exercise and once they start seeing golfers on the course, naturally most people will change their behaviour, some will be awkward hopefully not many.


----------



## IanMcC (May 11, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			So you're really a Sassenach 

Click to expand...

I said LIVE in England. I would NEVER wish to be English. Big difference.


----------



## pendodave (May 11, 2020)

if it's one balls, what game will you play?
If I'm wandering around on my own, I normally play two and try to best ball par each hole.
I know Tiger does worst ball, but I'd rather not.


----------



## oltimer (May 11, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Remember there will still be Seniors taking 3 minutes on every shot to look for their balls.
		
Click to expand...

As a senior veteran I never look for my ball, if it goes 100 yds + its beyond my eyesight range, if shorter than that and not on the fairway will have forgotten where it went, can still get around in 4 hours tho` as long as I only play 9 holes.


----------



## sussexhacker (May 11, 2020)

One of my local courses put a post of Facebook saying that the Greenkeepers have been dealing with a load of abuse from the public simply for asking them to get off greens and not use bunkers as sand pits 

Do other countries have problems like these or is it a unique thing to our messed up country? 
I’m sure they wouldn’t tolerate it in most parts of the world but we’re too soft


----------



## sussexhacker (May 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Some of it depends how you ask.
There was a young couple sitting on a green the other day, I just casually told them that the greens were a bit dangerous to sit on as they were treated with all sorts of chemicals, but anywhere else was fine.
Wooosh... 🏃
		
Click to expand...

This is a council course so being as the greenkeepers are employed by said council I’m sure they’re not running around the place effing and blinding at all these idiots


----------



## PaulS (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Depreston (May 11, 2020)

PaulS said:



View attachment 30598

Click to expand...

Rumour they’re after confirmation they can go for 2 or even 3 balls


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

2 balls from different households would be great and a vast improvement on single golf. 
I wouldn't push for 3 balls


----------



## Robster59 (May 11, 2020)

At the moment I'm guessing we're going to have to wait longer in Scotland.


----------



## Ross61 (May 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			if it's one balls, what game will you play?
If I'm wandering around on my own, I normally play two and try to best ball par each hole.
*I know Tiger does worst ball, but I'd rather not*.
		
Click to expand...

I’d take longer than a 4 ball if I did that.


----------



## howbow88 (May 11, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Rumour they’re after confirmation they can go for 2 or even 3 balls
		
Click to expand...

That is certainly what it sounds like from that message.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2020)

Had an email from the club saying they’re waiting clarification before confirming plans going forward.
it was worded in a way that makes me feel they‘re considering staying closed for 1 balls. I’ll be disappointed if that’s the case.


----------



## howbow88 (May 11, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			This is a council course so being as the greenkeepers are employed by said council I’m sure they’re not running around the place effing and blinding at all these idiots
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen this message myself. I think changing people's (or in this case, scumbags) attitudes on their kids using bunkers as playpits isn't going to be straightforward everywhere, unfortunately.


----------



## Mick68 (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			2 balls from different households would be great and a vast improvement on single golf.
I wouldn't push for 3 balls
		
Click to expand...

If you ask for 3 balls then they might give you 2 balls as a compromise.


----------



## Wedgey (May 11, 2020)

Dunstanburgh is open from this Wednesday. Have tee booked for the next two weeks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2020)

Wedgey said:



			Dunstanburgh is open from this Wednesday. Have tee booked for the next two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds as though they have jumped the gun a little, most other clubs are on hold. Have they extended gaps between tee slots out of interest?


----------



## Wedgey (May 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That sounds as though they have jumped the gun a little, most other clubs are on hold. Have they extended gaps between tee slots out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

10 minute gaps, single only or twoballs if from the same household. Confirmation email came with Covid safety guidlines too.


----------



## Mick68 (May 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			SCOTLAND 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 : "The Home of No Golf" 😉
		
Click to expand...

Aye but we should........ Oh sorry forgot I'm not allowed.


----------



## sussexhacker (May 11, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I've just seen this message myself. I think changing people's (or in this case, scumbags) attitudes on their kids using bunkers as playpits isn't going to be straightforward everywhere, unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

But they even do it when golf is being played 
I’ve been round seaford before and some bloke had a go at me for asking him if he could try and keep his kids and dogs out of the bunkers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 11, 2020)

So if no singletons and as my wife doesn't play then if courses open then I'm not going to be able to play until...

Will be fun for the club working out which members get what discount off next two years subs as some - like me - will be not be able to play for longer than others - and the discount is pro rata.

That said I can't help but think that Golf England may have been a quick off the mark with their advice given on the basis of Johnson's statement last night.

Plus, playing devil's advocate, I am not sure that play should be reopened for just one group of members.  After all - we members are all equal in our playing rights - maybe the membership should be consulted  

Just checked my email and my Club is advising that they are monitoring what guidance is given today - no decision has been made.  Sensible.

_It looks promising that golf will resume from Wednesday 13th but we still require clarification of the exact details so we can update our guidance documentation to members.
We expect to receive further information from the R&A/England Golf throughout today to help us finalise these plans.  
We will be back in touch as soon as possible and no later than tomorrow morning.
Please await this further news from us before making any plans to visit the Club._


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2020)

I'm more concerned about when the dumps will reopen.

Got a load of stuff i need to dispose of.


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So if no singletons and as my wife doesn't play then if courses open then I'm not going to be able to play until...

_._

Click to expand...

Has anyone suggested no singletons?
My Club has quite a few couples and familes that play but I'm not sure if they would fill all the tee times if they insisted on household 2 balls only.


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm more concerned about when the dumps will reopen.

Got a load of stuff i need to dispose of.
		
Click to expand...

Ours opened last wednesday.
Not sure if the backlog queue from the first day has gone tho!


----------



## huds1475 (May 11, 2020)

Just had to mute my golf WhatsApp group.

Sick of people moaning about not being able to just do what they like.

Understand the frustration,  but there are more important things right now.

Probably not the best thing to post on a golf forum 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Just had to mute my golf WhatsApp group.

Sick of people moaning about not being able to just do what they like.

Understand the frustration,  but there are more important things right now.

Probably not the best thing to post on a golf forum 😂
		
Click to expand...

Left the one I set up for the Saturday roll up as they're doing the same. Moaning like buggery and no-one seems capable of waiting from more clarification from the government, EU and then the club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They've just said we can meet one other person outdoors from outside our household.

That'll be 2 balls then 👍🙂
		
Click to expand...

I heard that last night after Johnson's statement, and just heard it confirmed to Shelagh Fogerty by an LBC Correspondent.


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (May 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They've just said we can meet one other person outdoors from outside our household.

That'll be 2 balls then 👍🙂
		
Click to expand...

 Wouldn't be so sure on that, LBC seems to suggest you can meet up with 1 other but not play sports with them https://www.lbcnews.co.uk/uk-news/boris-johnson-unveils-new-rules-for-life-under-loc/


----------



## backwoodsman (May 11, 2020)

We're open as of Wednesday - singles & "2ball, same household" - but have only opened up booking for next three days as changes to the "rules" are anticipated (ie based on todays proclamations, they think England Golf may sanction "2ball, any household"). Not going to bother booking anything for myself yet - can't say I'm bothered about going round by myself.


----------



## Wedgey (May 11, 2020)

BerkshireGolfer10 said:



			Wouldn't be so sure on that, LBC seems to suggest you can meet up with 1 other but not play sports with them https://www.lbcnews.co.uk/uk-news/boris-johnson-unveils-new-rules-for-life-under-loc/

Click to expand...

From the telegraph:
Two individuals can play socially distanced-approved sport, such as golf or angling, but not football.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 11, 2020)

From Gov guidance released 

"From Wednesday 13 May, the government will also allow outdoor sports facilities – such as tennis and basketball courts, golf courses and bowling greens – to open, but you should only use these alone, with members of your household, or with one other person from outside your household, while keeping two metres apart at all times."

Should mean two balls are on.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/staying-alert-and-safe-social-distancing/staying-alert-and-safe-social-distancing


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm more concerned about when the dumps will reopen.

Got a load of stuff i need to dispose of.
		
Click to expand...

our brown bin collection starts again this week, so at least i can start gardening again, so i'd imagine the tips can't be far away.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This timescale was given to me earlier:

Golf bodies expected to announce guidelines after government clarification today (Mon).

Recall furloughed staff, re-induct them to new working practices (Tue/Wed)

Commence essential work to restore course, eg tee markers, fairway posts, cutting greens and grass all around the course, cutting holes etc

Install signage for the public re golf being played and sticking to the footpaths. General tidy up of litter, repair any damage.

Open Friday earliest.

That's very realistic.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a bit pessimistic.

Last week my club told us they would need 48 hours to get the course ready to open. That 48 hour clock has started ticking... they expect to open on Wednesday afternoon.

Most clubs have been maintaining the course through the lockdown period. Not at competition standard, but good enough to play. For example, my club has told us that it would take a week of mowing to bring the height of cut on the greens down to normal. Same with fairways. I think it's reasonable for courses to open on Wednesday, not in tip top condition, but then improve towards summer conditions over the next week or two.

I also think it's reasonable that green keeping teams focus on the key playing areas (e.g. greens and tees), which might mean that less critical areas (e.g. bunkers) are in a worse state for the next few months.


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm more concerned about when the dumps will reopen.

Got a load of stuff i need to dispose of.
		
Click to expand...


opened here this morning at 9am, they were queueing 400m down the road to it, out onto the main road and blocking the roundabout another 200m back to try and get there!


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			opened here this morning at 9am, they were queueing 400m down the road to it, out onto the main road and blocking the roundabout another 200m back to try and get there!
		
Click to expand...

Ours are by pre booked appointment only and only taking garden waste and wood.


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Ours are by pre booked appointment only and only taking garden waste and wood.
		
Click to expand...

seems sensible

we are still getting garden waste collections every fortnight (if youve paid for it), our dump seems to be 1 person per vehicle and you need a driving license to prove you live in Dorset to get in otherwise no restrictions

Ive got a stack to tip but it can stay in the garage a few more weeks!


----------



## howbow88 (May 11, 2020)

I think all clubs are different. I was up at my course the other day and it looked a right state, but in fairness to them, they sent an email out last week saying it would take a couple of weeks to get back to scratch.

More interestingly, they sent an email today that said 'Following the announcements from the National Government on Sunday 10th May, we are currently awaiting clarity on some of the latest restrictions before we make any decisions as to whether we may be able to reopen some of our golf courses.'

To me, that seems to suggest that they won't bother opening if they are only allowed singles. If this is the case, I can understand the logic - it is very much a pay and play course, with few members, and they also stopped charging for membership when the course first closed.

Does effectively re-employing 8+ members of staff work out cost effective if you're only going to have 50 people playing golf, each only paying about £20 each? Almost certainly not.

Equally, a 9 hole course down the road that isn't too dissimilar sent an email saying that they'll be open on Wednesday morning for singles, or same household 2balls.


----------



## badgb21 (May 11, 2020)

Dail Mail from 14:53 today, make of it what you will...............

"When they're outdoors can they play sports?
Yes, but again this must be limited to doing so only with members of your own household.
Tennis courts and golf clubs could reopen in England from Wednesday, so long as social distancing measures are enforced.
Other permitted activities will include water sports and angling. "


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			opened here this morning at 9am, they were queueing 400m down the road to it, out onto the main road and blocking the roundabout another 200m back to try and get there!
		
Click to expand...

 Another thread needed; Panic Dumping.


----------



## nickjdavis (May 11, 2020)

badgb21 said:



			Dail Mail from 14:53 today, make of it what you will...............

"When they're outdoors can they play sports?
Yes, but again this must be limited to doing so only with members of your own household.
Tennis courts and golf clubs could reopen in England from Wednesday, so long as social distancing measures are enforced.
Other permitted activities will include water sports and angling. "
		
Click to expand...

I guess the Daily Mail is getting things wrong again.

Government official 50 page report and their own website does not describe any restriction to only playing with a household membr.


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			I guess the Daily Mail is getting things wrong again.

Government official 50 page report and their own website does not describe any restriction to only playing with a household membr.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly the bits I have seen allow golf with one person who is not from your household.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2020)

In answer to the original thread title ….

*7.16am Wednesday morning!*


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			Another thread needed; Panic Dumping.
		
Click to expand...


didnt Patrick post about that the other day


----------



## Billysboots (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Certainly the bits I have seen allow golf with one person who is not from your household.
		
Click to expand...

From the gov.uk guidance;

From Wednesday 13 May, the government will also allow outdoor sports facilities – such as tennis and basketball courts, golf courses and bowling greens – to open, but you should only use these alone, with members of your household, or with one other person from outside your household, while keeping two metres apart at all times.


----------



## KenL (May 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm more concerned about when the dumps will reopen.

Got a load of stuff i need to dispose of.
		
Click to expand...

Me as well.  Have also noticed some new fly tipping when out for walks.


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Certainly the bits I have seen allow golf with one person who is not from your household.
		
Click to expand...

That has just been reported by the BBC immediately before the PM's appearance in the Commons.
One none household member.


----------



## nyckuk (May 11, 2020)

On the .Gov website

Section 3 Business and venues ....Last paragraph

Wednesday 13 May, the government will also allow outdoor sports facilities – such as tennis and basketball courts, golf courses and bowling greens – to open, but you should only use these alone, with members of your household, or with one other person from outside your household, while keeping two metres apart at all times.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-safe-social-distancing#businesses-and-venues


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

Some people, including those aged 70 and over, should continue to take particular care to minimise contact with others outside their household.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 11, 2020)

Both WP and Enville are going to announce the limitations later today. Both are opening on Wednesday.


----------



## Reemul (May 11, 2020)

I'm going to play after work on Friday...


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2020)

badgb21 said:



			Dail Mail from 14:53 today, make of it what you will...............

"When they're outdoors can they play sports?
Yes, but again this must be limited to doing so only with members of your own household.
Tennis courts and golf clubs could reopen in England from Wednesday, so long as social distancing measures are enforced.
Other permitted activities will include water sports and angling. "
		
Click to expand...

Why would anybody use the Daily Mail as a source of information?

What's wrong with you


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2020)

I suspect this process will highlight those clubs who were anticipating events as much as they could, verses those that started to think about it today.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			opened here this morning at 9am, they were queueing 400m down the road to it, out onto the main road and blocking the roundabout another 200m back to try and get there!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you.


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

Friday morning, but can't book it till Wednesday morning.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2020)

KenL said:



			Me as well.  Have also noticed some new fly tipping when out for walks.
		
Click to expand...

That really boils my blood. Detest fly tipping.


----------



## Golf_Mad (May 11, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			I’m thinking middle of May - personally.
		
Click to expand...

Did I win the raffle? Posted in March 24th


----------



## Old Skier (May 11, 2020)

Thursday 0910 hrs for me.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2020)

Interesting that a lot of you are discussing possible limitations, and restrictions on tee availability.

I have no clue what the demand is going to be, but as a starting point:
1. Typical midweek traffic on the course (i.e. when most people are at work) = quiet
2. Less all societies and visitors = even more quiet
3. Less all those shielding (including those not prepared to "risk it" yet) = large demographic of midweek golfers
4. Plus those on furlough + c.20% of workforce

I'm not sure there will be a huge strain on tee times during the week (apart from an initial frenzy this week).

Come the weekend, however, that's a completely different story. You'd expect the course to be packed with 3 balls and 4 balls at this time of year. Fitting everyone in 2 balls is going to leave many disappointed.


----------



## Old Skier (May 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			Another thread needed; Panic Dumping.
		
Click to expand...

Bite the bullet and go and see the doctor


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Thursday 0910 hrs for me.
		
Click to expand...

With a friend?


----------



## Mick68 (May 11, 2020)

The more I hear people getting their tee times the more jealous I get. Bloody Scottish Parliament - if I'd only known it would stop me playing golf I'd never have voted for it.


----------



## badgb21 (May 11, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			I guess the Daily Mail is getting things wrong again.

Government official 50 page report and their own website does not describe any restriction to only playing with a household membr.
		
Click to expand...




Latest Daily Mail 17:24
'The document also corrected another blunder overnight, stating clearly that people are able to play outdoor sports such as tennis or golf with one other person from another household. '


----------



## richart (May 11, 2020)

Playing Thursday. Tee times going really fast.


----------



## richart (May 11, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Thursday 0910 hrs for me.
		
Click to expand...

9.20 for me, so don’t hold us up !!


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2020)

Officials England Golf Statement 

The UK Government has today provided clarification on outdoor recreation and rules on social distancing in England.

These will affect how golf can be played from Wednesday 13 May and, in particular, the configuration of groupings on a golf course.

Under new government rules released today (11 May), the following groupings will be permitted upon resumption of play:
Individuals playing golf on their own.
Two-balls comprising of individuals from different households
At the discretion of the golf club, members of the same household playing in two, three or four-balls.

Social distancing rules must be strictly adhered to at all times.

Government stipulates: “Government is updating the rules so that, as well as exercise, people can now also spend time outdoors subject to: not meeting up with any more than one person from outside your household; continued compliance with social distancing guidelines to remain two metres (6ft) away from people outside your household; good hand hygiene, particularly with respect to shared surfaces; and those responsible for public places being able to put appropriate measures in place to follow the new COVID-19 Secure guidance. People may exercise outside as many times each day as they wish.

“You can only exercise with up to one person from outside your household – this means you should not play team sports, except with members of your own household. People may drive to outdoor open spaces irrespective of distance, so long as they respect social distancing guidance while they are there, because this does not involve contact with people outside your household.”

Further clarification is being sought from government relating to the opening of professional shops and driving ranges as well as the carrying out of club fitting and coaching sessions.

The following organisations have come together to help golf in the UK during the COVID-19 crisis and, through the All-Party Parliamentary Group for Golf, to work with Government to promote safe golf:
The Belfry; the British and International Golf Greenkeepers Association; the British Golf Industry Association; England Golf; the Golf Club Managers’ Association; Golf Ireland; the Golfing Union of Ireland; the Irish Ladies’ Golf Union; IMG; The Professional Golfers’ Association; PING; The R&A; Scottish Golf; Syngenta; the UK Golf Federation; Wales Golf.


----------



## upsidedown (May 11, 2020)

Tee times being released at 19.30 for the next 8 days . Restricted to just two in the week and priority given to those working for weekend times .
Manic day at the club but we are ready, holes in tomorrow and a bit of tiivating .


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2020)

We are being limited to 3 tee times per week. Those of us who can play midweek are being asked to do so to leave the weekends free for those poor souls still working...
Although we can fill slots if they haven't been taken on the day.
By being fairly close and keeping an eye on the bookings theres a possibility of playing every day if there are spare times.....
Just waiting on the email to finalise proceedings and we're away.


----------



## Daveg99 (May 11, 2020)

Wednesday at 3pm - all booked 😍


----------



## KenL (May 11, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			The more I hear people getting their tee times the more jealous I get. Bloody Scottish Parliament - if I'd only known it would stop me playing golf I'd never have voted for it.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't!


----------



## Doodle (May 11, 2020)

Yes.
Tee times booked for Wed & Fri.
Will probably play on Sun as the demand for tee times looks ok.
Will try & play as many days as possible next week, but will only book some at the last minute if they are going begging to be fair to other members & not hog loads of tee times.
Can't wait to get out & play some golf.
😁😁😁


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2020)

KenL said:



			I didn't!
		
Click to expand...

complain to Borisor you could ask  a on question tomorrow PM 's up date ?


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

Wedgey said:



			Dunstanburgh is open from this Wednesday. Have tee booked for the next two weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you going to let anyone else play?


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

Crow said:



			Another thread needed; Panic Dumping.
		
Click to expand...

Dumping all the excess loo rolls they bought back in March...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2020)

Woohoo, ClubV1 is now back and running. I'm booked in for Friday and Saturday afternoons. 

We can only book once per day, that's normal, but I could play 7 days a week if I wanted. No restrictions on that front. One of the benefits of a relatively small membership, although it is not healthy long term of course.


----------



## TeeRev (May 11, 2020)

Seaford Golf Club, Weds-2.15pm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Woohoo, ClubV1 is now back and running. I'm booked in for Friday and Saturday afternoons.

We can only book once per day, that's normal, but I could play 7 days a week if I wanted. No restrictions on that front. One of the benefits of a relatively small membership, although it is not healthy long term of course.
		
Click to expand...

ClubV1 still down via our website. Might book a late time for Thursday PM and go out solo if possible just to see what happens


----------



## Wedgey (May 11, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Aren't you going to let anyone else play?

Click to expand...

Maybe on a twilight deal 😂


----------



## 2blue (May 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Woohoo, ClubV1 is now back and running. I'm booked in for Friday and Saturday afternoons.

We can only book once per day, that's normal, but I could play 7 days a week if I wanted. No restrictions on that front. One of the benefits of a relatively small membership, although it is not healthy long term of course.
		
Click to expand...

We're the same...  I'm out this Wed am.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 11, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			The more I hear people getting their tee times the more jealous I get. Bloody Scottish Parliament - if I'd only known it would stop me playing golf I'd never have voted for it.
		
Click to expand...

How has Nichola's hair not changed seeing as the Barber is closed?


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2020)

BRS still locking us out from booking, I keep checking every 10 minutes


----------



## upsidedown (May 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BRS still locking us out from booking, I keep checking every 10 minutes 

Click to expand...

Might not be BRS but your club ? We've set ours to go live at 19.30 tomorrow with email out to members to that effect


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Might not be BRS but your club ? We've set ours to go live at 19.30 tomorrow with email out to members to that effect 

Click to expand...

Yeah I think it's something like that. They said it would be available some time on the morning of the 12th, then a Facebook post a couple of hours ago said they were just waiting for the tee time spaces to be set to 10 minutes apart and will be available to use it very soon.
Well that is done now but we still can't book


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2020)

Having privileged booking access - I have no shame - I am first off the tee at 10am Wednesday. We have 3 loops of 9 holes and, for the 4 days Thursday to Sunday, you can only book 9 holes per day. With early starts we should be able to give everyone a game. The Wednesday I mentioned is a testing day with only two 1-hour slots (10-11 and 12-1) to get the teething problems ironed out. Experience over the first 4 days will guide any subsequent changes.


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2020)

1.10 on Wednesday and 8.30 on Sunday  👍👍


----------



## Matty6 (May 11, 2020)

Rather jealous of you English lot!

I’ve had to take the whole month of May off work, so was hoping courses would open back up during my time off. Fat chance of that happening living in Cardiff! Hey ho.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2020)

Booking opens 10am tomorrow. 

18 holes, can bring a guest, no limit of days played.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 11, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Might not be BRS but your club ? We've set ours to go live at 19.30 tomorrow with email out to members to that effect 

Click to expand...

https://www.warrenpointgolf.com/ Waiting for details from NI Assembly tomorrow.


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2020)

Anybody's club not opening. Saw one post from a club that was put on Facebook that they would not be opening as without the revenue streams of clubhouse, guests, societies etc it was not financially viable


----------



## North Mimms (May 11, 2020)

BumbleBee said:



			How has Nichola's hair not changed seeing as the Barber is closed?
		
Click to expand...

Nicola's hair never ever changes. I think it's actually a hat. 
My favourite pastime is deciding who on TV lives with someone capable of cutting hair.
Charlie Stayt on Breakfast is looking well coiffed


----------



## BumbleBee (May 11, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Anybody's club not opening. Saw one post from a club that was put on Facebook that they would not be opening as without the revenue streams of clubhouse, guests, societies etc it was not financially viable
		
Click to expand...

Think our club will be OK. Paid my dir deb regardless and I think vast majority will see it through.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

ClubV1 up and running and spaces for Wednesday afternoon. Tempted but discretion and hit some balls into my net tomorrow and aim for the weekend I think


----------



## TerryA (May 11, 2020)

Already booked in for 18 holes Thurs to Sun.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 11, 2020)

Limited to 9 holes, 3 days a week initially. Happy enough with that for starters tbh.


----------



## Mick68 (May 11, 2020)

KenL said:



			I didn't!
		
Click to expand...

I could have guessed that. Your flag kind of gives it away.


----------



## Crow (May 11, 2020)

At 11 am tomorrow we can start to book as 2 ball to play Wednesday onwards playing 9 holes only, this to be reviewed after Friday and decision whether to stay as 9 holes only or move to 18 will be made.


----------



## North Mimms (May 12, 2020)

Starting out limited to 9 holes every three days unless tee times remain unfilled, then you can book to play "today" 
Quite conservative but I guess they're worried the entire membership will want to play every day. 
I suspect once demand is clearer there might be more availability. 
Really well drafted explanation, someone's spent all day on it.


----------



## sunshine (May 12, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Starting out limited to 9 holes every three days unless tee times remain unfilled, then you can book to play "today"
Quite conservative but I guess they're worried the entire membership will want to play every day.
I suspect once demand is clearer there might be more availability.
Really well drafted explanation, someone's spent all day on it.
		
Click to expand...

That is quite conservative! Where do you play and is it a private club?

Bit harsh on working people who will only get to play 9 holes at the weekend. On the other hand I know people on furlough who will be desperate to play every day on the basis they will be back at work in a couple of weeks. There's no easy answer.


----------



## NearHull (May 12, 2020)

BRS opening at noon....................it’ll be Fastest Finger First !  

Captain, Vice Captain, Ladies Captain and partner plus Chairman and partner are pre loaded to lead off the first.  I’ve no issue with that, they do put the hours and effort into running the club, particularly during this lockdown period.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

Some times left for both front and back nine for tomorrow especially around 2.00-3.00pm which surprises me. Thought everyone would want a game. I've got the finger poised for Thursday to come out so I can get a late time and decided to bite the bullet and play


----------



## Sats (May 12, 2020)

I figured most would want to get out in the morning, so I've booked for 3:30 and couldn't be happier!


----------



## moogie (May 12, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Limited to 9 holes, 3 days a week initially. Happy enough with that for starters tbh.
		
Click to expand...


Does that mean..... 
Course open 3 days a week..? 
Or
Each person limited to play 3 days per week....?


----------



## howbow88 (May 12, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Anybody's club not opening. Saw one post from a club that was put on Facebook that they would not be opening as without the revenue streams of clubhouse, guests, societies etc it was not financially viable
		
Click to expand...

Our club isn't opening, but there isn't an explanation as to why. If I were to guess, I would imagine that it may well be the same answer though - they're not sure how they are going to make a profit with the current restrictions. 

They rent off the council, and it isn't cheap, so my guess is that the council gave them a 'rent holiday' until they open up again. If that is the case though, I wonder what the council will think about this move...


----------



## rudebhoy (May 12, 2020)

moogie said:



			Does that mean.....
Course open 3 days a week..?
Or
Each person limited to play 3 days per week....?
		
Click to expand...

The latter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2020)

moogie said:



			Does that mean.....
Course open 3 days a week..?
Or
Each person limited to play 3 days per week....?
		
Click to expand...

Morpeth is similar. Restricted to 2 games midweek, once at the weekend.  3 times max. 18 holes though as they don't have a shorter loop.

It's a numbers game really,  how many members do you have?


----------



## KenL (May 12, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Anybody's club not opening. Saw one post from a club that was put on Facebook that they would not be opening as without the revenue streams of clubhouse, guests, societies etc it was not financially viable
		
Click to expand...

Any idea if that is a club with members that have paid fees?  If it is, I doubt they will have any members in the future.  Shocking!


----------



## howbow88 (May 12, 2020)

KenL said:



			Any idea if that is a club with members that have paid fees?  If it is, I doubt they will have any members in the future.  Shocking!
		
Click to expand...

If I had been paying a membership through all of this and my club decided not to open, I would be asking for my money back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Nicola's hair never ever changes. I think it's actually a hat.
My favourite pastime is deciding who on TV lives with someone capable of cutting hair.
Charlie Stayt on Breakfast is looking well coiffed
		
Click to expand...

I'm also fascinated by Charlie's hair. I think he is tipping over into bouffant, a dangerous place, he is in need of a trim 😁.

In terms of nicola, she could be in a force 9 gale and her hair wouldn't move 🌬. I'm tempted to agree with your hat theory 🤔.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 12, 2020)

I’m playing tomorrow at 10.38!  I was lucky ... I logged onto my club’s booking system yesterday afternoon just as it reopened and had a choice of all the slots.  Not long after, the site couldn’t cope.


----------



## moogie (May 12, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			The latter.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Morpeth is similar. Restricted to 2 games midweek, once at the weekend.  3 times max. 18 holes though as they don't have a shorter loop.

It's a numbers game really,  how many members do you have?
		
Click to expand...


Makes sense 👍. Cheers


----------



## English golfer in Spain (May 12, 2020)

Hi guys

I managed my first round yesterday since the 13th March. The rules are slightly different here in Spain, we can play in 4 balls but we have to keep 2 meters apart at all times. Our driving range is open, but only every other slot,
plus there was only about 5 flags on the putting green, normally about 15. We were given our scorecard by the receptionist, outside of the pro shop. There are NO rakes so you kick the sand back as good as you can in the bunkers.
In our holes there was a plastic device that the ball can fall on, which lies about half an inch below the green service. The ball can easily hit this device and jump out of the hole, it that happened, we gave the putt to the player, it only happened about 3 times.

Our course was in excellent condition as it had been hollow tyned about 2 weeks ago, although the greens were a bit slow. At the end of the game we clinked putters to say thank you to our playing partners, went straight to the car park put our
gear away and went home. It was great to see my golfing buddies again, I think there was 22 of our small golf society there. I thoroughly enjoyed myself to be out and not only playing golf, but getting some exercise. You probably know that our
lockdown here in Spain has been very severe, a lot more than in the UK. As for the golf, well, 26 points, some very poor chipping probably cost me 5 points, but I hit the ball quite well, and surprising my bunker play was very good.

Im down to play again tomorrow and again on Friday, so that is good. Not sure when we will get back to any competitions, but just being out there was like being in paradise. Which it is.

Those of you who can get out there, good luck, enjoy your day, and the moment.

Good luck and Keep safe!


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2020)

Tee times booked at 9.40 for tomorrow and Thursday, no visitors so I'll be a solo warrior for a while 💩. Doesn't look like there's restrictions on how many times you can play that I've spotted.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

TerryA said:



			Already booked in for 18 holes Thurs to Sun.
		
Click to expand...

Please don’t think I’m having a pop, this is a serious question. Is your place busy, in common with most and, if so, would you be prepared to forego one of these times to allow someone who has missed out the opportunity to play?

I only ask because most clubs seem to be setting some sort of limit on the number of tee times to allow everyone a fair crack at the whip.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (May 12, 2020)

I've booked every day till next Wednesday. No limits whatsoever. Although as I can only start after 4 on weekdays, not sure if I can get 18 in. Great to get back out there. Just hope the weather is kind.


----------



## moogie (May 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Tee times booked at 9.40 for tomorrow and Thursday, no visitors so I'll be a solo warrior for a while 💩. Doesn't look like there's restrictions on how many times you can play that I've spotted.
		
Click to expand...


The limited play,  you're probably reading about on here,  will be dependant on membership numbers
I'd guess arcot hall has more than double the numbers that garesfield has

So you will probably have no limits imposed on you mate👍


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

Our BRS goes live at 8pm tonight for a 7.45 start in the morning. 
Going to get a slot for me and Fragger for about 1.30ish.
I dont think it's going to be as manic as they think it's going to be.
Even with 500 members, as we're limited to 9 holes a day, we can accommodate over half the club every day.
Not everyone will want to play tomorrow, not everyone will be able to either...or Thursday or friday due to work and/or other commitments 
The weekends will be busy but, again, probably only up to lunchtime
I reckon that between early afternoon and 4.30/5 it's going to be pretty quiet.
Going to keep an eye on the bookings and try to play as much as possible.


----------



## Dannyc (May 12, 2020)

My 1st course opens tomorrow we are allowed 3 booking per week so I’m teeing off late Wednesday Friday and Saturday 
My 2nd course are looking at opening Monday but are under a bit of pressure from the members as to get it open at the weekend 
It won’t be quite the same lads and ladies but enjoy


----------



## banjofred (May 12, 2020)

Our club put out something last night....only 9 holes (17-7+ 8-16 makes things close to clubhouse), brs will be open in a few hours. I won't bother, not desperate enough to play 9. Problem for me is, they are going to have some method to sign up to use the practice ground. If they limit that to an hour at the most, I guess I won't be playing at all. Not worth it to drive out there and not practice for more than an hour. I also paid my subs ahead of time (early March) so I'm offsetting those folks who haven't paid at all yet.....I'll probably want a month or so of my subs back (which the club said you could do). I always go in and practice early, I'm hoping the info they are putting out later will allow me to get a decent practice in.


----------



## North Mimms (May 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			That is quite conservative! Where do you play and is it a private club?

Bit harsh on working people who will only get to play 9 holes at the weekend. On the other hand I know people on furlough who will be desperate to play every day on the basis they will be back at work in a couple of weeks. There's no easy answer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, private club. It got a large membership but course is rarely busy.  
If there's no comp on, you can frequently roll up lunchtime at the weekend and just walk on. 
Guidelines ask non working people to avoid weekends and try to play weekday
I think they're just trying to be fair, it would be annoying to find all slots gone shortly after booking and see  Joe Bloggs name down to play morning and afternoon everyday. 
I suspect we'll be told in a few days we can book more. 
I've no complaints


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2020)

Booking opens at 10am today. I want one slot before I head off. I do think the fully paid up should get first dibs but that might be too controversial for some ..


----------



## KenL (May 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Booking opens at 10am today. I want one slot before I head off. I do think the fully paid up should get first dibs but that might be too controversial for some ..
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "fully paid up"?


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (May 12, 2020)

Just found out my course isn't re-opening on Wednesday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

BerkshireGolfer10 said:



			Just found out my course isn't re-opening on Wednesday 

Click to expand...

Where do you play?


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2020)

KenL said:



			What do you mean by "fully paid up"?
		
Click to expand...

All subs complete.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

We’re open again from this weekend. A limit of two tee times per week, presumably as we are a proprietary club and the primary source of revenue, certainly at the moment, will be visitors.


----------



## rosecott (May 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			All subs complete.
		
Click to expand...

Excluding any who pay by Direct Debit?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 12, 2020)

As of 9.00 am today 431 of 438 start times for tomorrow,  Thursday and Friday booked and very few with a  time on more than one day. Members only. 

Start sheets are two balls at 10 min intervals from 7.00 am to 7.00 pm.
Obviously the later starters will not get 18 in but it's light enough until 9.00 pm so should comfortably fit in 9.

I hope the system can cope with the demand for the weekend times when they go live this evening.


----------



## DRW (May 12, 2020)

At one club, all tee times gone for Wednesday from early to about 7pm. There was only about 6-7  tee times left after 5 minutes of opening the tee times.

Looks like people are keen to get out there


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 12, 2020)

Booked in for 8.40am tomorrow morning. Buzzing.

Tee-times made available from 8am to 7.50pm daily; 18 holes (but the 6.30pm times onwards can't really complete 18 in time obviously).

For the first 5 days (Wednesday-Sunday), you are only allowed 1 tee-time over those 5 days. Demand will be reviewed after 48 hours, but given that our website crashed when the tee-times went live, I figure it's unlikely there'll be many spare times.

They will then open tee-times up again at 7pm Friday for next Monday-Sunday, number of tee-times per person to be confirmed.

They hope to allow guests after the initial rush dies down.


----------



## KenL (May 12, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Excluding any who pay by Direct Debit?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was wondering.
If a club allows payment by DD then they shouldn't discriminate against those who has chosen that method.

I know that my DD pays the club up front for the full amount as it is a credit agreement.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

As we're being limited to joles at the moment I've just swapped over to my carry bag.
Taking a full set out but hardly anything else.
Can't see the point of a trolley for 9 holes unless you're like Fragger 
Back to the trolley when we revert to 18.


----------



## i*windows (May 12, 2020)

played yesterday at Erding - east of munich, 34 stableford points, which was pretty ok. Fingers crossed some of you guys and gals can get out soon


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (May 12, 2020)

Our club have said you need to have paid up or if paying monthly made at least one payment 24 hours before you can book.


----------



## huds1475 (May 12, 2020)

Full 18 from Wednesday. 

BRS bookings only, EGU directives being followed.

Restricted to only playing once every other day whilst they understand demand.

Moaning has now turned from the government to the club, lots of 'they can't tell me when I can / can't play" going on.

Shame as the comms from the club has been excellent. 

Interesting insight into some peoples mindsets.

I'll not be rushing back


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (May 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Donnington Valley near Newbury


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2020)

BerkshireGolfer10 said:



			Donnington Valley near Newbury
		
Click to expand...

Doesn‘t surprise me, played a society there and it seemed geared for guests more than members.


----------



## Depreston (May 12, 2020)

Booked 4pm tomorrow 

Buzzing ... can only play once a week (although this will be reviewed)

Just seen Dunstanburgh is open to visitors so tempted for a round up there


----------



## LoneRanger (May 12, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Booked 4pm tomorrow

Buzzing ... can only play once a week (although this will be reviewed)

Just seen Dunstanburgh is open to visitors so tempted for a round up there
		
Click to expand...

It’s in great condition have been walking through it over the last few months. The wind will keep any bugs away.


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 12, 2020)

Booked for a twighlight 17:30 tomorrow. The Haywards Heath GC website was smashed under the sheer weight of numbers but a pal booked for him and me. I haven't swung a club in 8 weeks - it's going to interesting and painful in equal measure. At least I can get back to my outdoors obsession now - bit by bit. Since lockdown I have bought one new electric guitar and £300 of effects pedals...


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 12, 2020)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Hi guys

Our course was in excellent condition as it had been hollow tyned about 2 weeks ago, although the greens were a bit slow. At the end of the game we clinked putters to say thank you to our playing partners, went straight to the car park put our
gear away and went home. It was great to see my golfing buddies again, I think there was 22 of our small golf society there. I thoroughly enjoyed myself to be out and not only playing golf, but getting some exercise. You probably know that our
lockdown here in Spain has been very severe, a lot more than in the UK. As for the golf, well, 26 points, some very poor chipping probably cost me 5 points, but I hit the ball quite well, and surprising my bunker play was very good.

Im down to play again tomorrow and again on Friday, so that is good. Not sure when we will get back to any competitions, but just being out there was like being in paradise. Which it is.

Those of you who can get out there, good luck, enjoy your day, and the moment.

Good luck and Keep safe!
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear. My dad's side of the family are Spanish and live mostly along the South coast from Algeciras down to Marbella. They's had a pretty crappy time of it but are beginning to move around a little. My cousin is head greenkeeper at Valderrama: I'm hoping for a fmaily get-in one of these days 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 12, 2020)

Our IG Tee-Booking system temporarily taken offline as it crumbled under the weight of demand


----------



## Wabinez (May 12, 2020)

Tee booking opened at 9pm last night. Took until 10pm to be able to get in, and off at 1652 tomorrow. Be nice to just get out and blow off some cobwebs.

2 balls, can only book 72 hours in advance and limited to 2 tee times in the first week, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. Gotta be quick!


----------



## Doodle (May 12, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Our club isn't opening, but there isn't an explanation as to why. If I were to guess, I would imagine that it may well be the same answer though - they're not sure how they are going to make a profit with the current restrictions.

They rent off the council, and it isn't cheap, so my guess is that the council gave them a 'rent holiday' until they open up again. If that is the case though, I wonder what the council will think about this move...
		
Click to expand...

That is shocking.
Any club that doesn't open after the lockdown is probably condemning itself to obscurity. 
The members have paid their subs & are entitled to be able to play.
I would definitely be asking for a refund of my subs if my club did that & I would join another club.
All clubs are going to suffer a financial shock from this pandemic, only those that stand by their members & do the right thing will survive.


----------



## Daveg99 (May 12, 2020)

We can book 48 hours in advance through How did I do. One tee time every house is reserved for any key workers, NHS staff etc if they want to play. Seems like they’ve really thought about everything and we’ve had 90% of all subs in


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Excluding any who pay by Direct Debit?
		
Click to expand...

If they have maintained commitment no problem


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Moaning has now turned from the government to the club, lots of 'they can't tell me when I can / can't play" going on.
		
Click to expand...

I do not have the time of day for people like these. Your club, along with 99% of us in the UK, are doing their absolute best in impossible circumstances.

Our former proprietor would have taken a very simple and direct approach with members like you describe. It would have been a blunt “I can tell you exactly when you can and can’t play, and if you don’t like it there are other clubs you can f-off to.”

There’s a time for straight talking. This is perhaps one of them.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Just seen Dunstanburgh is open to visitors so tempted for a round up there
		
Click to expand...

Great shout mate, just booked to play there tomorrow morning with a mate.
I'd prefer to pay to play with a pal than knock it about on my own at my own course


----------



## Matty6 (May 12, 2020)

Matty6 said:



			Rather jealous of you English lot!

I’ve had to take the whole month of May off work, so was hoping courses would open back up during my time off. Fat chance of that happening living in Cardiff! Hey ho.
		
Click to expand...

There is hope for me!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/wales/52628905

My course is a 5 min walk from my house!


----------



## DRW (May 12, 2020)

DRW said:



			At one club, all tee times gone for Wednesday from early to about 7pm. There was only about 6-7  tee times left after 5 minutes of opening the tee times.

Looks like people are keen to get out there

Click to expand...

Blimely second day released and only one tee time left. Members are not meant to book for Weds and Thurs but can see many names repeating.

Its like the panic buying, kind of shows what kind of people alot of humans are.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

DRW said:



			Its like the panic buying, kind of shows what kind of people alot of humans are.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Selfish.


----------



## huds1475 (May 12, 2020)

DRW said:



			Blimely second day released and only one tee time left. Members are not meant to book for Weds and Thurs but can see many names repeating.

Its like the panic buying, kind of shows what kind of people alot of humans are.
		
Click to expand...

On the bright side.

The scramble / moaning / selfishness has really helped to crystallise pp options though


----------



## Tommy10 (May 12, 2020)

That's the courses in Wales going to re-open now too, probably from Monday 18th


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2020)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Our IG Tee-Booking system temporarily taken offline as it crumbled under the weight of demand 

Click to expand...

We're on IG, it can't cope.
I've been trying since just before 11 am and still not managed to book a time.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2020)

Ours was live this morning. 
Booked for tomorrow before work and Friday after. May play Thursday depending when I wake up (working nights).

Still 90 tee slots available for tomorrow. I think a lot may be shielding or still working. Midweek always quite quiet anyways Tbf.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 12, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			That's the courses in Wales going to re-open now too, probably from Monday 18th

View attachment 30629

Click to expand...

Wonder if this applies to NI and Scotland?


----------



## Tommy10 (May 12, 2020)

BumbleBee said:



			Wonder if this applies to NI and Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Sturgeon never mentioned anything in her update today so I think Scotland might be waiting a wee bit longer. No idea about NI to be honest.


----------



## patricks148 (May 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Paddy just needs to get himself down to the gym and pump some iron coupled with a bit of stretching and flexibility and he'll soon be ripping it 2o yards past those pesky bunkers!
		
Click to expand...

on it deat boy, stretching program, and pumping two 75Cl bottlesin each hand every night


----------



## NearHull (May 12, 2020)

NearHull said:



			BRS opening at noon....................it’ll be Fastest Finger First ! 

Captain, Vice Captain, Ladies Captain and partner plus Chairman and partner are pre loaded to lead off the first.  I’ve no issue with that, they do put the hours and effort into running the club, particularly during this lockdown period.
		
Click to expand...

Well  I wasn’t  that fast then.  Managed to secure 1350, what a ‘bun fight‘.  BRS opens again tomorrow evening for a full week of bookings , but systems only allows for one booking each day and we are only allowed two games a week.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 12, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			Sturgeon never mentioned anything in her update today so I think Scotland might be waiting a wee bit longer. No idea about NI to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

It's very murky. As I see it under current restrictions you can play solo or with members of your own household.


----------



## KenL (May 12, 2020)

BumbleBee said:



			Wonder if this applies to NI and Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed but we'll need to wait and see.


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (May 12, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Doesn‘t surprise me, played a society there and it seemed geared for guests more than members.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely true, societies and hotel guests are the priority. I think this will likely be the final straw for a lot of members.


----------



## patricks148 (May 12, 2020)

KenL said:



			Fingers crossed but we'll need to wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

just the man, if you are down B&Q today, can you get me a tin of  Dulux slate grey Emulsion and some weed killer


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 12, 2020)

Booked in for 16:54 tomorrow. I can barely work right now as I'm so excited. Will most definitely wake up around 4:30 am tomorrow, just like the child I am.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 12, 2020)

BumbleBee said:



			Wonder if this applies to NI and Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Only to those bits of NI & Scotland that are in Wales ...


----------



## IainP (May 12, 2020)

Woo hoo, as a current non-member I wasn't sure if I'd have a chance, but a club I was close to joining just pre-the closures has booked me on for Friday after work   I'll likely bring the DD forms home as well.


----------



## Diamond (May 12, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			That's the courses in Wales going to re-open now too, probably from Monday 18th

View attachment 30629

Click to expand...

Great news and common sense.  I was hoping to play a few courses in North Wales in June so that could still happen!


----------



## Diamond (May 12, 2020)

Our BRS opened at lunch time, 2 balls, gizmo in the hole you can operate, social distancing, 3 rounds per week restriction and tees open for 7 days at a time.
managed to get 3 rounds Thursday morning, Sunday morning and Tuesday at 5pm after work    Massive adrenaline rush after booking them, its the small things that make the routine acceptable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 12, 2020)

Our tee booking opened at 11:30 this morning on IG, although the club have yet to notify us.... We had to agree to a Covid terms and conditions, which were pretty basic. Can only book two tee times, each for 9 holes (front or back) up to 7 days in advance as a two ball or single. Can see a loophole in it, but the IG system appears to have crumbled as it is constant retry to get back on to it. Fortunately I have 16:00 tomorrow, and 16:00 on Thursday booked.


----------



## IanMcC (May 12, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/wales/52628905 

Great news. We are opening up on 18th. 2 balls, 12 minute intervals, 0800 till 1748. Bookings open 2 days before, till we see demand etc.
So, answering the topic, the wife and me will be 0936 on 18/5/20.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 12, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			That's the courses in Wales going to re-open now too, probably from Monday 18th

View attachment 30629

Click to expand...

Apparently, golf courses in Wales were never on the list of restrictions! It was just the other restrictions that were stopping us playing golf!
This gets more and more confusing everyday.


----------



## yandabrown (May 12, 2020)

Crow said:



			We're on IG, it can't cope.
I've been trying since just before 11 am and still not managed to book a time.
		
Click to expand...

We are too, our booking was supposed to start at 13:00 but no-one can get it. It looks like they sensibly staggered the clubs initial booking slots hopin to spread the load but clearly hasn't been enough and I suspect that there are now thousands of golfers from many clubs wanting to get their slots in for tomorrow. Still, it's only a game, I'll live to book another day, not a big deal in the grand scheme of things  and all might be reolved soon.
Edit: Indeed it was resolved soon, I'm playing golf tomorrow


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 12, 2020)

Played yesterday. No Buggy. Wanted the exercise. That was a mistake, phone racked up 18,000 steps, and I burnt my heed.
Consistency is key in golf of course, so the ten on the tenth, plus 2 birdies on the back nine were a real pointer that my game is steady, 


I'm not walking 18 again until next winter, especially with the boy. He's only ten and it's too far to be trekking round, so we'll probably stick to nine holes for the rest of the summer. 
Was a good day out though, and both our games don't seem to have suffered too much despite the lay off.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 12, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Booked in for 16:54 tomorrow. I can barely work right now as I'm so excited. Will most definitely wake up around 4:30 am tomorrow, just like the child I am.
		
Click to expand...

Just an FYI. I still cannot work as I’m too hyper thinking about the slices and 3-putts of tomorrow. 

As you were!


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2020)

Mel should have put his mask over this heed!   

Where was that?  Looked great!  

I think Wales will open next week!    Cant blooming wait!


----------



## Diamond (May 12, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Just an FYI. I still cannot work as I’m too hyper thinking about the slices and 3-putts of tomorrow.

As you were!
		
Click to expand...

I did some slut drops in the dining room much to the amusement of my wife who was on a conference call.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 12, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I did some slut drops in the dining room much to the amusement of my wife who was on a conference call.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! My gf wasn’t too impressed when I got the driver out and started to practice my takeaway while she was working. She doesn’t have a clue!


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ha! My gf wasn’t too impressed when I got the driver out and started to practice my takeaway while she was working. She doesn’t have a clue!
		
Click to expand...

lets hope your swearing hasn't suffered too much in the lockdown!


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			Mel should have put his mask over this heed!  

Where was that?  Looked great!

I think Wales will open next week!    Cant blooming wait!
		
Click to expand...

I've only been follicly challeged for 20 years, you'd think I'd know by now!!

It was Vistabella mate, not a bad course. We're still limited to where we can travel so I went to the nearest open place.

http://www.vistabellagolf.com/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 12, 2020)

Booking opening at 8pm each evening for a rolling week ahead.  Max two bookings a week in peak times 7:30am-2:30pm.  Members able to play during the week are 'encouraged' to do so leaving weekends available for those working '9-5' weekdays.  We'll see.  If you see a slot with a singleton, then we are encouraged to contact that singleton before booking with him


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2020)

I am booked in for 7.12am on Monday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2020)

Mel Smooth said:



			I've only been follicly challeged for 20 years, you'd think I'd know by now!!

It was Vistabella mate, not a bad course. We're still limited to where we can travel so I went to the nearest open place.

http://www.vistabellagolf.com/

Click to expand...

Do you have wear the masks whilst playing? Seems quite extreme.


----------



## hovis (May 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you have wear the masks whilst playing? Seems quite extreme.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me too it!  Strange to me


----------



## Mel Smooth (May 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you have wear the masks whilst playing? Seems quite extreme.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's advisory, but we wore them when I went into the pro's shop to pay.

Was pretty much a usual round. No handshakes, and there were discs in the cups so you could get your ball out easier. Apart from that, I'd say it was just like any other round.

Played in a fourball with a couple of lads who rocked up looking to get a tee time on spec. Great company, great day out.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2020)

Club has released a Code of Conduct, plus an email from our Captain reiterating some additional factors.

I'm booked in to play my first round (9 holes only) tomorrow (Wednesday) at 4pm then Friday at 3pm, I'm booked to play 18 holes at Woodhall (Hotchkin) on Saturday morning at 09.20 then back at Coventry Sunday at 9am.

Max 3 rounds a week at home club on alternative days, otherwise the system blocks you.

I think all websites have struggled with overload, ours was no different, but with a home & away club, I can catch up playing regularly quite quickly.


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you have wear the masks whilst playing? Seems quite extreme.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the ugly gits I've seen on the forum meets should be compelled to 😂😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2020)

As a none member I’m going to struggle to get a tee time because of all the selfish members taking them all 🤷‍♂️😆.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 12, 2020)

Well I'm a member at Sprowston Manor Hotel Norwich, part of Brittania Hotels. Should of guessed they wouldn't open. I guess it saves them more money keeping staff furloughed.


----------



## GG26 (May 12, 2020)

We are on HDID and booking went live at midday.  System struggled to cope to start with, but had times for Thursday and Sunday booked by 1pm.  We are allowed up to three bookings per week at the moment (currently only up to Sunday available), and only times after 5pm now free when I last looked.


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2020)

Thursday 9.10am- 9 holes 👏🥳


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Some of the ugly gits I've seen on the forum meets should be compelled to 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

...and the elderly forummites ... do you have access to masks, eye shields and disposable gloves 😂?


----------



## bradleywedge (May 12, 2020)

Tuesday 19th 7.15am. 18 holes, alone.


----------



## badgb21 (May 12, 2020)

My Golf Tourettes has almost healed, about to be bust wide open again!


----------



## AdamC28 (May 12, 2020)

This Thursday, booked in for 18 holes at 08:20. Cant wait!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 12, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			As a none member I’m going to struggle to get a tee time because of all the selfish members taking them all 🤷‍♂️😆.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that but I got tee time for Sunday morning. Not played since last August. Bet I chunk it first tee!


----------



## Lump (May 12, 2020)

Tomorrow 14:50. Going to play medal and see what I shoot. Any guesses?


----------



## hovis (May 12, 2020)

The belfry and the forest of arden haven't even put any details out to members yet!!!!  Maybe golf opens when hotels open for them


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

BRS goes live for us tomorrow at midday for re-opening, now this weekend. 

In what can only be described as a PR disaster, those committee members with access to BRS have already booked up the prime early morning slots.

There might be some angry members about.

🙄


----------



## upsidedown (May 12, 2020)

16.00 tomorrow and 15.20 Friday, as per our rules thats me done for this week and weekend unless there is a gap free on Sunday for  Sunday.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

Tomorrow at 1.05.
Quite a surge to start with, the system held up.
Most people seem to want to go off the front 9...we are tomorrow  but the back 9 has spaces all week at the moment.
Game on.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 12, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			BRS goes live for us tomorrow at midday for re-opening, now this weekend.

In what can only be described as a PR disaster, those committee members with access to BRS have already booked up the prime early morning slots.

There might be some angry members about.

🙄
		
Click to expand...

Giving up their free time for the good of the club it could be argued that they deserve preferential treatment, but it’s probably not been a good idea to book as it’s bound to cause I’ll feeling


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 12, 2020)

My course is not opening until 1st June., so not able to test any BRS system there. Fortunately I am a member elsewhere, and I'll be playing there this weekend.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 12, 2020)

When Nicola lets us 😠


----------



## richart (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tomorrow at 1.05.
Quite a surge to start with, the system held up.
Most people seem to want to go off the front 9...we are tomorrow  but the back 9 has spaces all week at the moment.
Game on.
		
Click to expand...

 Half a game on.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Giving up their free time for the good of the club it could be argued that they deserve preferential treatment, but it’s probably not been a good idea to book as it’s bound to cause I’ll feeling
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree on any other day, and as an ex-committee member myself I know how hard they work. 

But given this is the first day anyone has been able to play for nearly two months I would have thought they could waive their privileges just this once and mucked in with the rest of us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

My mat didn't arrive as expected so had the hump. Hit a few balls into the new net not without damage to the lawn. Strike out and timing awful. Tempted to book a range session at the club so I can see where the ball is flying but was hoping to get a semblance of a swing before hand


----------



## IainP (May 12, 2020)

I can forsee the "I played today " thread being hammered over the next week.

Or do we need a "virtual clubhouse" thread to make up for not have access to real ones.

"33 points with 3 blobs...etc."  😉😂


----------



## upsidedown (May 12, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Giving up their free time for the good of the club it could be argued that they deserve preferential treatment, but it’s probably not been a good idea to book as it’s bound to cause I’ll feeling
		
Click to expand...

We took the decision that no one would have preferential booking and seems to have worked well.Normally only the Captain can book ahead.


----------



## JamesR (May 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			I can forsee the "I played today " thread being hammered over the next week.

Or do we need a "virtual clubhouse" thread to make up for not have access to real ones.

"33 points with 3 blobs...etc."  😉😂
		
Click to expand...

33 points, you’re hopeful... I’m expecting fewer than that!


----------



## Depreston (May 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			33 points, you’re hopeful... I’m expecting fewer than that!
		
Click to expand...

be happy with 23 me


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Giving up their free time for the good of the club it could be argued that they deserve preferential treatment, but it’s probably not been a good idea to book as it’s bound to cause I’ll feeling
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to our chairman today, he couldn’t get a time, accepted it stoically. He‘ll wait until Friday. There was a post yesterday that alluded to committee privilege, it’s poor IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

Depreston said:



			be happy with 23 me
		
Click to expand...

I'll take 23 right now


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2020)

therod said:



			Spoke to our chairman today, he couldn’t get a time, accepted it stoically. He‘ll wait until Friday. There was a post yesterday that alluded to committee privilege, it’s poor IMO.
		
Click to expand...


all youve got to do is get through all the motorhomes, parking on the verges and 2nd home owner influx in the area and you'll be fine  Course should be in stunning condition mind, enjoy when you get out there


----------



## North Mimms (May 12, 2020)

We book via Intelligent Golf and I think their servers just couldn't cope with demand, so site kept crashing, but I kinda expected that.
Somehow I managed to book for today by accident, then I couldn't cancel it!
Anyhoo, all sorted for Thursday with Mr Mimms. 10 holes only but no-one seems to have booked the back 8 so we might get playing 18 after all.
Club very good at communication but IG obviously not set up for todays unusual demand.
Sure it will be fine in a day or so.

Our practice facilities not open yet- what are other clubs doing?


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			all youve got to do is get through all the motorhomes, parking on the verges and 2nd home owner influx in the area and you'll be fine  Course should be in stunning condition mind, enjoy when you get out there
		
Click to expand...

Yep. We had a members working party today, getting ready for tomorrow. It’s looking pretty good. 
You’ll have to come down for a game again, current restriction/your injuries depending! 
Maybe Murph could bring his clubs also, next time he’s down @ his holiday home 🤣🤣


----------



## ExRabbit (May 13, 2020)

13:04 Saturday and Sunday hopefully!


----------



## Jacko_G (May 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			When Nicola lets us 😠
		
Click to expand...

No you'll be back golfing when the R figure in Scotland is consistently below 1, this in turn will influence the decisions made by the medical teams that advise the FM. 

I'm hopeful we'll be given the green light in due course.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No you'll be back golfing when the R figure in Scotland is consistently below 1, this in turn will influence the decisions made by the medical teams that advise the FM.

I'm hopeful we'll be given the green light in due course.
		
Click to expand...

what is it currently and how much is it above England’s?


----------



## Jacko_G (May 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			what is it currently and how much is it above England’s?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, certainly a couple if days ago it was around about 1. England was between 0.6-0.9 i think but i haven't checked my figures. 

We were always approximately 2 weeks behind England which is where i imagine the cautious approach is stemming from.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not sure, certainly a couple if days ago it was around about 1. England was between 0.6-0.9 i think but i haven't checked my figures.

We were always approximately 2 weeks behind England which is where i imagine the cautious approach is stemming from.
		
Click to expand...

I just wondered if it differed much, if at all, and you were just being more cautious or if it was based on an actual negative variable to ours.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			I just wondered if it differed much, if at all, and you were just being more cautious or if it was based on an actual negative variable to ours.
		
Click to expand...

Caution and it hasn't dropped below the magical 1 figure. And probably based in the assumption we're two weeks behind.

Personally i think its a sensible decision, others disagree but thats neither here or there, for the sake of two weeks i can be patient, end is sight and i may even consider swinging a club again.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Caution and it hasn't dropped below the magical 1 figure. And probably based in the assumption we're two weeks behind.

Personally i think its a sensible decision, others disagree but thats neither here or there, for the sake of two weeks i can be patient, end is sight and i may even consider swinging a club again.
		
Click to expand...

people are generally and naturally too impatient, let’s hope we‘re not so stupid as to repeat history 😳


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			what is it currently and how much is it above England’s?
		
Click to expand...

They don't  know with much certainty, it must be very difficult to work out to a reasonable degree of accuracy.  Same applies for England or anywhere else.

Latest info I can find online is 0.5 to 0.9 in England and 0.7 - 1.0 in Scotland.  That means it could be higher in England but there is a large error margin in both regions.

I still believe that golf (with sensible precautions) is absolutely safe, unlike walking (as much or as often as you like) along busy paths.


----------



## upsidedown (May 13, 2020)

Membership of 600 and from around 3pm on the weekend still plenty of gaps,quite surprised at that .


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2020)

Playing a local pay and play today. Depending how well it’s policed and how sensible people are will determine if I play more often after today.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Membership of 600 and from around 3pm on the weekend still plenty of gaps,quite surprised at that .
		
Click to expand...

We’re the same, but I think that’s because everyone, without thinking too long, booked today and then Friday, which takes them out of Saturday on the alternate day rules, so there’s quite a lot of gaps, even early Saturday morning! 

There’s the odd gap off the 1st on Sunday but the 10th has loads of tee times free. 

I think with many 7 day members furloughed or working from home, they’re not having to scrap over weekend times and can play during the week when they wouldn’t normally be able to, so it’s took the pressure off the weekend slit’s.

Today is fully booked off both tee‘s.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2020)

We're operating a 2 tee start playing 9 holes
We currently have 59 tee slots available.....today!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Caution and it hasn't dropped below the magical 1 figure. And probably based in the assumption we're two weeks behind.

Personally i think its a sensible decision, others disagree but thats neither here or there, for the sake of two weeks i can be patient, end is sight and i may even consider swinging a club again.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you got the information regarding the R number not dropping below 1 , Nicola Sturgeon said the other day it was between 0.7 and 1. 

As much as I think golf is as safe as anything at the moment and I am itching to go and play another week or 2 won’t make much difference.


----------



## Siolag (May 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Not sure where you got the information regarding the R number not dropping below 1 , Nicola Sturgeon said the other day it was between 0.7 and 1.

As much as I think golf is as safe as anything at the moment and I am itching to go and play another week or 2 won’t make much difference.
		
Click to expand...

I’m much in agreement with that, another week or 2 is ok, and if it prevents a second peak, then that’ll be a massive success. 

What’s frustrating me is that England has a timetable of how things might progress and we have nothing. If we knew it was 2 weeks, at least you’d have a date to look forward to.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 13, 2020)

KenL said:



			They don't  know with much certainty, it must be very difficult to work out to a reasonable degree of accuracy.  Same applies for England or anywhere else.

Latest info I can find online is 0.5 to 0.9 in England and 0.7 - 1.0 in Scotland.  That means it could be higher in England but there is a large error margin in both regions.

I still believe that golf (with sensible precautions) is absolutely safe, unlike walking (as much or as often as you like) along busy paths.
		
Click to expand...

It was said the other day that  Manchester has the same R number as Scotland.


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Siolag said:



			I’m much in agreement with that, another week or 2 is ok, and if it prevents a second peak, then that’ll be a massive success.

What’s frustrating me is that England has a timetable of how things might progress and we have nothing. If we knew it was 2 weeks, at least you’d have a date to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on there...  Allowing golf will not cause a second peak.


----------



## Siolag (May 13, 2020)

KenL said:



			Hold on there...  Allowing golf will not cause a second peak.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant more the continued lockdown in Scotland than golf specifically preventing a second peak. I have always said I think golf is as safe as it gets when it comes to sport, and I would be playing with my Fiancée who I live with to start with anyway.


----------



## full_throttle (May 13, 2020)

0950 tomorrow 14/5/20

hoping to book in for Friday for a late 1700 tee off

wish me luck


----------



## Tommy10 (May 13, 2020)

I think Scotland will get the go ahead for Monday 25th May, maybe announce it early next week and give the courses time to do their final preparations.


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			I think Scotland will get the go ahead for Monday 25th May, maybe announce it early next week and give the courses time to do their final preparations.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a guess or do you have some inside info?


----------



## Tommy10 (May 13, 2020)

KenL said:



			Is that a guess or do you have some inside info?
		
Click to expand...

Don't have any inside info, just the fact we are around a week behind England in respect of the R number and that our hospital admissions / critical care numbers are going down. 

There will be pressure behind the scenes to get the courses open up here and by announcing it early next week for the following Monday it still gives NS time to pull the plug if the numbers were to creep up again prior to 25th.

Only my opinion but I reckon with Wales following suit yesterday we won't be that far away now.


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			people are generally and naturally too impatient, let’s hope we‘re not so stupid as to repeat history 😳

View attachment 30649

Click to expand...


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2020)

To clarify on that, from the BBC on Spanish Flu:

'There was no centrally imposed lockdown to curb the spread of infection, although many theatres, dance halls, cinemas and churches were closed, in some cases for months.

Pubs, which were already subject to wartime restrictions on opening hours, mostly stayed open. The Football League and the FA Cup had been cancelled for the war, but there was no effort to cancel other matches or limit crowds, with men's teams playing in regional competitions, and women's football, which attracted large crowds, continuing throughout the pandemic.'

So whilst there was indeed a second wave that was worse than the first wave, there really wasn't really a 'quarantine'.


----------



## Siolag (May 13, 2020)

Tommy10 said:



			I think Scotland will get the go ahead for Monday 25th May, maybe announce it early next week and give the courses time to do their final preparations.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, and it would mean my prediction was spot on; 



Siolag said:



			I will be optimistic and say toward the end of May.

I can imagine there will be people caught on our course, as there were people caught when the course was flooded, who hadn't started anywhere near the clubhouse and then said they didn't know it was closed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Simonsmh (May 13, 2020)

Absolutely gutted to receive this email this morning, anybody else in a similar situation? 




It is a resort course but has a membership that has grown strongly over the last 12-18 months and we must have around 300 members....The members Whatsaapp group is on fire this morning and people are not happy! Since had further comms to say it will likely be weeks if not longer until the course is open!

I would like to hear if others are in similar position and is there anything the membership could do to force them to open???

Cheers


----------



## North Mimms (May 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We're operating a 2 tee start playing 9 holes
We currently have 59 tee slots available.....today!
		
Click to expand...

We're full off the first and nearly empty off the 10th. But I suspect that since the booking system defaults to the 1st most people didn't want to try and change the page to the 10th tee in case you got kicked out of the system!
We can go on the play the back 9 as long as we book into the system just so the club can monitor the numbers


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2020)

Might try that as we get round to the turn just as the last booked slot goes off the 10th.....


----------



## BerkshireGolfer10 (May 13, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Absolutely gutted to receive this email this morning, anybody else in a similar situation?

View attachment 30650


It is a resort course but has a membership that has grown strongly over the last 12-18 months and we must have around 300 members....The members Whatsaapp group is on fire this morning and people are not happy! Since had further comms to say it will likely be weeks if not longer until the course is open!

I would like to hear if others are in similar position and is there anything the membership could do to force them to open???

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

We are in exactly the same situation being a hotel golf club. I don't think there is anything membership can do other than leave on mass which is what our small group of 6 is planning to do. We are all frantically calling other local clubs (of which there are many) to sign up elsewhere to play.


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Absolutely gutted to receive this email this morning, anybody else in a similar situation?

View attachment 30650


It is a resort course but has a membership that has grown strongly over the last 12-18 months and we must have around 300 members....The members Whatsaapp group is on fire this morning and people are not happy! Since had further comms to say it will likely be weeks if not longer until the course is open!

I would like to hear if others are in similar position and is there anything the membership could do to force them to open???

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

If people have still been paying membership costs during the closure, this really is outrageous. This will also likely mean that a number of their furloughed staff that could have been taken back on, will still be on furlough pay which of course comes out of the taxpayers pockets. Very naughty.


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			If people have still been paying membership costs during the closure, this really is outrageous. This will also likely mean that a number of their furloughed staff that could have been taken back on, will still be on furlough pay which of course comes out of the taxpayers pockets. Very naughty.
		
Click to expand...

It is but resort courses are based on a model that allowed for food and drink sales, pay and play tee times, societies etc. The membership costs would have been based on the club bringing in that additional income. As the resort is focused on profit above all, if it is not financially viable to open a course they will not do so, same as some companies remaining open and keeping some staff on furlough until the conditions are right. You also have the issue of whether the club has to open any parts of the hotel of toilet facilities etc. That then requires more staff and more procedures. 

Whilst I do not agree with it, I am surprised that more clubs have not decided not to open as the losses would be more significant than they would be if they stayed shut.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 13, 2020)

10:30am Sunday morning.  I wouldn't normally play Sunday morning - but it was the only tee time left across Saturday and Sunday and so needs must. I have no fear of any retribution being meted out


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It is but resort courses are based on a model that allowed for food and drink sales, pay and play tee times, societies etc. The membership costs would have been based on the club bringing in that additional income. As the resort is focused on profit above all, if it is not financially viable to open a course they will not do so, same as some companies remaining open and keeping some staff on furlough until the conditions are right. You also have the issue of whether the club has to open any parts of the hotel of toilet facilities etc. That then requires more staff and more procedures.

Whilst I do not agree with it, I am surprised that more clubs have not decided not to open as the losses would be more significant than they would be if they stayed shut.
		
Click to expand...

All of that is fair enough, but not if they have still been taking membership costs. Maybe Simonsmh can clarify?


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			All of that is fair enough, but not if they have still been taking membership costs. Maybe Simonsmh can clarify?
		
Click to expand...

The message from the club confirms that it will not be taking direct debits.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

Looks like Saturday morning for me, subject to getting a time in the scramble tomorrow when they come out


----------



## hovis (May 13, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Absolutely gutted to receive this email this morning, anybody else in a similar situation?

View attachment 30650


It is a resort course but has a membership that has grown strongly over the last 12-18 months and we must have around 300 members....The members Whatsaapp group is on fire this morning and people are not happy! Since had further comms to say it will likely be weeks if not longer until the course is open!

I would like to hear if others are in similar position and is there anything the membership could do to force them to open???

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Belfry and forest of arden haven't even communicated with their members yet.  Members at the belfry are a thorn in their side and the revenue from membership is a drop in the ocean.   Therefore no rush to get them playing golf.  One of the downsides to resort golf


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 13, 2020)

hovis said:



			Belfry and forest of arden haven't even communicated with their members yet.  Members at the belfry are a thorn in their side and the revenue from membership is a drop in the ocean.   Therefore no rush to get them playing golf.  One of the downsides to resort golf
		
Click to expand...

Is this likely to lead to a change of club in future for you?


----------



## hovis (May 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Is this likely to lead to a change of club in future for you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not at the belfry this year.  I left last April after a disagreement with management over course maintenance and the head green keepers love affair with pot bunkers on a parkland course (built badly too).  On the waiting list for whittington for me!


----------



## Simonsmh (May 13, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			All of that is fair enough, but not if they have still been taking membership costs. Maybe Simonsmh can clarify?
		
Click to expand...

They put DD's on hold from April, but a lot of people paid up in full. Other local clubs are being quite accommodating and offering deals. The problem is that the course is fantastic and nothing else locally compares.

It's always been a resort course but I am still a little surprised. The general manager and head green keeper have done an amazing job over the last 18-24 months to improve the course and grow the membership. I suspect the membership will shrink considerable as people cancel their membership and go elsewhere. Such a shame.


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			They put DD's on hold from April, but a lot of people paid up in full. Other local clubs are being quite accommodating and offering deals. The problem is that the course is fantastic and nothing else locally compares.

It's always been a resort course but I am still a little surprised. The general manager and head green keeper have done an amazing job over the last 18-24 months to improve the course and grow the membership. I suspect the membership will shrink considerable as people cancel their membership and go elsewhere. Such a shame.
		
Click to expand...

It is a shame but if the members are a small financial factor in the overall equation then they are not going to run at a loss to accommodate them. I always felt that when I was a member at a resort course. Members are wonderful in Winter when the course is empty and there are less guests spending money but for the best part of the year they are just an inconvenience (hence the roll up got given tee times earlier and earlier at the weekend to allow for the prime morning spots to be sold or handed out to guests of the hotel).


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (May 13, 2020)

Our course announced that they wouldn't re-open until June 1st. However, since yesterday, there's been an about turn, and "hey ho", they're opening on Friday.
Happy days indeed.
But I would echo simonsmh's thoughts. If we hadn't reopened this week, there would have been some very upset members.


----------



## banjofred (May 13, 2020)

Only a day or so into BRS starting up, but so far it doesn't look like our course is overly packed (can only play 9 holes). There are still plenty of slots open this evening and over the next few days. I would think (hoping) after our 10 day "let's see how it's working" period they will go back to 18 holes. Practicing in the morning and then playing on Friday morning with someone from our usual group that was looking for somebody to play with.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Not sure where you got the information regarding the R number not dropping below 1 , Nicola Sturgeon said the other day it was between 0.7 and 1.

As much as I think golf is as safe as anything at the moment and I am itching to go and play another week or 2 won’t make much difference.
		
Click to expand...

I'll refer you back to post #2105.

Like yourself i feel a week or two wont make any real difference. 

The next 3/4 months will determine my future with golf. This whole episode has really opened my eyes to other areas of my life that i now enjoy and get satisfaction from. Also spending more time with the family can only be a good thing.


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2020)

By the third hole the two two-balls in front of us had joined up to become a four ball. Then they separated on the 18th so it would look like they’d stayed as two balls the whole way around. Morons.


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			By the third hole the two two-balls in front of us had joined up to become a four ball. Then they separated on the 18th so it would look like they’d stayed as two balls the whole way around. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

Wondered how long it would take for that to start happening. Anyone report it or was just let slide. That to me should result in a ban on the groups booking adjacent tee slots at the least but would even be tempted to give a full ban until 4 balls are allowed again as it was a clear, deliberate and pre-meditated act to breach the social distancing rules.


----------



## jamesgreenfied85 (May 13, 2020)

My Dad who's in his 70s wants to play golf with me and it's allowed now as a two ball. However, given his age I don't know how sensible it is. I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Wondered how long it would take for that to start happening. Anyone report it or was just let slide. That to me should result in a ban on the groups booking adjacent tee slots at the least but would even be tempted to give a full ban until 4 balls are allowed again as it was a clear, deliberate and pre-meditated act to breach the social distancing rules.
		
Click to expand...

It was only at a pay and play. I reported it to the pro shop but it’s a tiny place so no doubt they don’t have the manpower to marshall it.


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

jamesgreenfied85 said:



			My Dad who's in his 70s wants to play golf with me and it's allowed now as a two ball. However, given his age I don't know how sensible it is. I'm not sure what to do...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone can give you the answer to that. Any underlying conditions that means he should be shielding?

All I can say is that my mum is over 70 and since my dad died, golf became her life and not being able to play has been so hard. She nearly cried when she heard that she could go back out on the course and is out playing today. Is there a risk, possibly, but his her life inexorably better now she can do the one thing she loves, definitely. I worry for her but I am not even going to try and stop her simply due to the sheer joy that it gives her. She is sensible, she knows the risks and has made her choice.


----------



## jamesgreenfied85 (May 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not sure anyone can give you the answer to that. Any underlying conditions that means he should be shielding?

All I can say is that my mum is over 70 and since my dad died, golf became her life and not being able to play has been so hard. She nearly cried when she heard that she could go back out on the course and is out playing today. Is there a risk, possibly, but his her life inexorably better now she can do the one thing she loves, definitely. I worry for her but I am not even going to try and stop her simply due to the sheer joy that it gives her. She is sensible, she knows the risks and has made her choice.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, he has no underlying health conditions. I'm inclined to play but my brother thinks it's a bad idea which potentially creates a conflict in itself. It's certainly not an easy decision. I know he's playing with a friend tomorrow or Friday anyway.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll refer you back to post #2105.

Like yourself i feel a week or two wont make any real difference.

The next 3/4 months will determine my future with golf. This whole episode has really opened my eyes to other areas of my life that i now enjoy and get satisfaction from. Also spending more time with the family can only be a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

I read post #2105 that’s why I was surprised you said in a later post the R  number had not gone below 1.


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			Woo hoo, as a current non-member I wasn't sure if I'd have a chance, but a club I was close to joining just pre-the closures has booked me on for Friday after work   I'll likely bring the DD forms home as well.
		
Click to expand...

No longer woo hoo, sounds like the "resort" have over-ruled the golf course and delayed re-opening   Back to square one.


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not sure anyone can give you the answer to that. Any underlying conditions that means he should be shielding?

All I can say is that my mum is over 70 and since my dad died, golf became her life and not being able to play has been so hard. She nearly cried when she heard that she could go back out on the course and is out playing today. Is there a risk, possibly, but his her life inexorably better now she can do the one thing she loves, definitely. I worry for her but I am not even going to try and stop her simply due to the sheer joy that it gives her. She is sensible, she knows the risks and has made her choice.
		
Click to expand...

This is where I can imagine people saying things like 'a round of golf is not worth risking your health'. But if golf is a significantly big part of your life/social life, then I can understand people taking managed low risks. 

I hope your mum enjoyed her round


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			By the third hole the two two-balls in front of us had joined up to become a four ball. Then they separated on the 18th so it would look like they’d stayed as two balls the whole way around. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

Report them. Even if you don't know their names, the club will know who they are.

That sort of selfish behaviour could put a stop to everyone playing.


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It was only at a pay and play. I reported it to the pro shop but it’s a tiny place so no doubt they don’t have the manpower to marshall it.
		
Click to expand...

They should perhaps be closed in that case?


----------



## DanFST (May 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			We were always approximately 2 weeks behind England which is where i imagine the cautious approach is stemming from.
		
Click to expand...

That's not how it works, Especially now the quarantine has been enforced. London will always have a higher r than anywhere else in the UK, so should bring England's figure up. (providing people are trying to follow the rules). Population density is the killer in this virus unfortunately. Scotland's is 67/km2 opposed to England's 259/km2 and 4542/km2 in London.

Overall if everyone follows the rules, Scotland should do much better then us and be a safer place to live. I would be incredibly surprised if England's wasn't higher than the Scots now and until there is a vaccine.

No problem with the cautious approach tho, as long as the data released is correct. "R" as figure is a bit of a crap statistic anyway, especially with the amount of testing and asymptomatic numbers of this disease.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I thought that but I got tee time for Sunday morning. Not played since last August. Bet I chunk it first tee!
		
Click to expand...

We’ve managed to get 2 tee times for Saturday morning for our regular 4 ball.
Happy days 😊


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2020)

I'm out tomorrow just after 10, only 9 holes but can't wait.
Couldn't decide on what set to play so it's a bit of a mix:

A nice white Wilson bag.
John Letters "Shotmaster 2 1/2 wood I restored in the lockdown.
Sparkbrook "USA Model" irons, 3 to wedge, these were a more budget line of clubs but I've not hit them yet so why not?
JB Halley "Pinmaster" sand wedge.
St Andrew Golf Co "Jupiter" putter, an old 1930s model with a bit more loft than modern day to counteract any extra grass length in the greens.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 13, 2020)

Hopefully on Monday.
Downside is that I believe in Wales it has to be a 2 ball with a member of your own family. This may change before then and there is a committee meeting this evening that will hopefully clarify.


----------



## DanFST (May 13, 2020)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Downside is that I believe in Wales it has to be a 2 ball with a member of your own family
		
Click to expand...


Scathing review of your family there .


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			I'm out tomorrow just after 10, only 9 holes but can't wait.
Couldn't decide on what set to play so it's a bit of a mix:

A nice white Wilson bag.
John Letters "Shotmaster 2 1/2 wood I restored in the lockdown.
Sparkbrook "USA Model" irons, 3 to wedge, these were a more budget line of clubs but I've not hit them yet so why not?
JB Halley "Pinmaster" sand wedge.
St Andrew Golf Co "Jupiter" putter, an old 1930s model with a bit more loft than modern day to counteract any extra grass length in the greens.

View attachment 30657
View attachment 30658

Click to expand...

Is it that long since we last played?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 13, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Scathing review of your family there .
		
Click to expand...

Especially so as my daughter has already been lady captain (not that many lady members)


----------



## garyinderry (May 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			I'm out tomorrow just after 10, only 9 holes but can't wait.
Couldn't decide on what set to play so it's a bit of a mix:

A nice white Wilson bag.
John Letters "Shotmaster 2 1/2 wood I restored in the lockdown.
Sparkbrook "USA Model" irons, 3 to wedge, these were a more budget line of clubs but I've not hit them yet so why not?
JB Halley "Pinmaster" sand wedge.
St Andrew Golf Co "Jupiter" putter, an old 1930s model with a bit more loft than modern day to counteract any extra grass length in the greens.

View attachment 30657
View attachment 30658

Click to expand...


Love the bag.  It's the same size and design as my titleist bag.  My pride and joy


----------



## KenL (May 13, 2020)

A quick Google says it ranges from 8 (yes 8) for highland to 3300 for part of Glasgow per square km.


----------



## DanFST (May 13, 2020)

As with any data, it's never perfect until you spend a lifetime analysing it. Lots of England is empty too! England has 12126 km2 (9.3%) of national parks as opposed to 5765km2 (7.2%) in Scotland.

You also have to take into account those 4542 people per km2 are in an area of 1572km2 in London compared to 439km2 of Edinburgh and Glasgow combined! There's a million other factors also, for example car ownership and average household size.

I'd much rather be in Scotland right now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

KenL said:



			Report them. Even if you don't know their names, the club will know who they are.

That sort of selfish behaviour could put a stop to everyone playing.
		
Click to expand...

If I see it when I play then I'll be reporting it as they'll be members although reportedly we've got a marshall going around on a buggy too. If people simply bust the rules apart then we'll lose what is in the current climate a privilege


----------



## robbeh32 (May 13, 2020)

I'm book in for a round Sunday. Not at my home course though as they're hotel course and don't want to open till 1st of June


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2020)

I predicted that we wouldn't be as busy as they thought we would and......
Of the 144 tee times available today...70 were not used.....
Some future days are more heavily booked but there will be spaces every day.


----------



## IanMcC (May 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I predicted that we wouldn't be as busy as they thought we would and......
Of the 144 tee times available today...70 were not used.....
Some future days are more heavily booked but there will be spaces every day.
		
Click to expand...

How many courses do you have to have 144 tee times? We have put tee intervals at 12 minutes (GUW reccomend 10 to 15) and we have 56 tee times.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2020)

6 tee times an hour on each 9 is 12 tee times an hour, 12 hours of start times is 144???


----------



## IanMcC (May 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			6 tee times an hour on each 9 is 12 tee times an hour, 12 hours of start times is 144???
		
Click to expand...

That is truly neat, and I admire the maths. I suspect true social distancing may be an issue at the 10th tee with 10 minute intervals on both nines, however. I hope I'm wrong and it all works out. Also well done on having the pro shop manned and course monitors present for 12 hours solid. We would love to have that luxury.


----------



## 2blue (May 13, 2020)

Great round today with course in fine condition though the greens were covered in seed-heads as they don't want to stress the grasses especially with frost around presently.
I played Par/Bogey & lost by 3 on the front but by just 2 on the back.......  more than satisfactory & no injuries so I'll be back again this Fri & Sat.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			That is truly neat, and I admire the maths. I suspect true social distancing may be an issue at the 10th tee with 10 minute intervals on both nines, however. I hope I'm wrong and it all works out. Also well done on having the pro shop manned and course monitors present for 12 hours solid. We would love to have that luxury.
		
Click to expand...

He can only play 9 holes. Front or back. No coming together of the groups.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			That is truly neat, and I admire the maths. I suspect true social distancing may be an issue at the 10th tee with 10 minute intervals on both nines, however. I hope I'm wrong and it all works out. Also well done on having the pro shop manned and course monitors present for 12 hours solid. We would love to have that luxury.
		
Click to expand...


im only guessing, Imurg will no doubt correct

albeit did see my old course were booking from 5am!!!!!!!, 9 holes starting off 1 (on the hour and every ten mins) or 10 (at 5 past the hour and every ten mins) so expect they had more than that available

feel for my old mate who had to open up and be in the shop before 5am!!!!!!


----------



## IanMcC (May 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			He can only play 9 holes. Front or back. No coming together of the groups.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. That explains it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 13, 2020)

My first round was Sunday morning but now Friday morning. Knocking work on the head Friday, stuff em.


----------



## IanMcC (May 13, 2020)

I suppose I am only jealous of the 144 tee times . In Wales, because of our dopey government, our 2 balls can only be with people from the same household. I know, mental! So most of our 56 tee times, 0800 till 1900 at 12 minute intervals, will be 1 balls. We have set casual golf access down to 2 days prior to have some sort of control, but it will still be daft. At least we can do 18 holes though. I truly hope the Welsh Assembly reverse this crazy rule soon.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			How many courses do you have to have 144 tee times? We have put tee intervals at 12 minutes (GUW reccomend 10 to 15) and we have 56 tee times.
		
Click to expand...

We're using a 2 tee start and only playing 9 per day at the moment.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			By the third hole the two two-balls in front of us had joined up to become a four ball. Then they separated on the 18th so it would look like they’d stayed as two balls the whole way around. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

That must of held everybody up behind in two balls.
Was anything said to them?
They need reporting and banning


----------



## IainP (May 13, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			I'm book in for a round Sunday. Not at my home course though as they're hotel course and don't want to open till 1st of June 

Click to expand...

Is there a potential milestone at the 1st where more things can open?


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			That must of held everybody up behind in two balls.
Was anything said to them?
They need reporting and banning
		
Click to expand...

We didn’t approach them - the people behind us were basically beginners so we let the group in front get ahead while we practiced putting and we had a quiet round. I told the shop afterwards but it’s just a small turn up and pay on the door course so I doubt they’ll do anything.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

after the last month of using a net, had my first go on grass today only pitches and chips, everyone thinned into the bushes at the back, not looking forward to a game as much as i was


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			That is truly neat, and I admire the maths. I suspect true social distancing may be an issue at the 10th tee with 10 minute intervals on both nines, however. I hope I'm wrong and it all works out. Also well done on having the pro shop manned and course monitors present for 12 hours solid. We would love to have that luxury.
		
Click to expand...

Worked fine at mine .
No marshals ,just members with common sense.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Worked fine at mine .
No marshals ,just members with common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that a marshal isn't a necessary if members can be relied upon to act accordingly. However as highlighted on here where a group played as a fourball that perhaps isn't going to always be the case. I understand our steward is marshalling as he can't work behind the bar (and so assume isn't required to be furloughed and paid for the hours worked) and wants to give something and be busy. That all said, I am sure the members of most clubs will get use to being in pairs and anyone not abiding will get outed to the powers withing a club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree that a marshal isn't a necessary if members can be relied upon to act accordingly. However as highlighted on here where a group played as a fourball that perhaps isn't going to always be the case. I understand our steward is marshalling as he can't work behind the bar (and so assume isn't required to be furloughed and paid for the hours worked) and wants to give something and be busy. That all said, I am sure the members of most clubs will get use to being in pairs and anyone not abiding will get outed to the powers withing a club.
		
Click to expand...

It’s incredible the stupidly of some people or arrogance more like.
On the first day back doing this.
But not a members club what can they do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s incredible the stupidly of some people or arrogance more like.
On the first day back doing this.
But not a members club what can they do.
		
Click to expand...

I get that and so as rule abiding golfers perhaps even more annoying knowing nothing will get done. I am sure if (and I don't think it will with a marshal zipping about) it did, members would report it to the GM and I'd hope the club would take a firm stance. I really can't see any logical reason to flout the rules so blatantly as a four ball amongst pairs must stand out like a sore thumb


----------



## rosecott (May 13, 2020)

jamesgreenfied85 said:



			Thanks for the reply, he has no underlying health conditions. I'm inclined to play but my brother thinks it's a bad idea which potentially creates a conflict in itself. It's certainly not an easy decision. I know he's playing with a friend tomorrow or Friday anyway.
		
Click to expand...

You have to be convinced that the club has done everything possible to minimise any risk. I have been involved in the planning for restarting golf and I have nothing but admiration for the final arrangements that were put in place.


----------



## IanMcC (May 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Worked fine at mine .
No marshals ,just members with common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. You must have a remarkable membership!
Our stewarding is mostly needed, we feel, for the safety of the public, who used the course to walk in their exercise hour in the pre golfing days! (Absolutely no vandalism, btw.)
I can only hope our membership is as squeaky clean as yours.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Congratulations. You must have a remarkable membership!
Our stewarding is mostly needed, we feel, for the safety of the public, who used the course to walk in their exercise hour in the pre golfing days! (Absolutely no vandalism, btw.)
I can only hope our membership is as squeaky clean as yours.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not they are squeaky clean.
It’s they know if they don’t abide by the rules they will be banned from playing.
It’s no good banning everyone for a break by a minority ,the club is quite strict when it comes to bad behaviour.
If they could get away with things I am sure some would try, every club has them.
We didn’t allow the public on the course as we thought it would cause problems down the line ,like them treating access as the norm.


----------



## ExRabbit (May 14, 2020)

ExRabbit said:



			13:04 Saturday and Sunday hopefully!
		
Click to expand...

Changed my mind - not trusting that rules will be adhered to at my course, so will hang fire for a week or two.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2020)

Ours worked perfectly yesterday, most our main roll up we’re immediately in front and behind us, so some banter was extended across fairways when my playing partner could be seen fishing a ball from the pond and chipping out from behind trees, he didn’t have a great debut, bless him. 

As such I won my match 3&2 and played 2 under handicap, so very pleased, but need to remove a wedge and put my 5i back in as I missed it badly. 

4 of us are rotating playing each other 3 times each in a mini-league, £10 per round/match winner takes all, all off scratch, I’m joint top 😎 early days yet though. 

Only took 90 minutes 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

Well I'm in for 8.10 on Saturday. First name on the back nine start sheet (a benefit of being in work at 6.30 and ahead of the sheet being released). Just waiting to see which poor soul lumbers themselves with me. On a further plus side, got a practice session at the club booked for 4.00 today to try and find anything that gets it going forward and another for tomorrow planned and sourced a mat to replace the one from China that never showed (and started the refund process through Amazon) so all in all HJS is a happy camper.............so far today


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2020)

Peril of tee booking when the club has never previously done it other than for comps.

I looked for a slot on Sunday and found 10:30am.  Someone booked - but no #2.  I know the guy for bumping into in the club (I think) so popped my name down.  He pulled his name yesterday evening.  Hmmm - maybe he decided he didn't fancy 18 holes in my delightful company ...   No matter - one of my Sat am Round-up group has popped his name into the vacancy.  He knows...


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 15, 2020)

Heading down for my usual Sunday tee time, the course opens today but I have to wait as I have work and chores to do first...


----------



## 2blue (May 15, 2020)

2blue said:



			Great round today with course in fine condition though the greens were covered in seed-heads as they don't want to stress the grasses especially with frost around presently.
I played Par/Bogey & lost by 3 on the front but by just 2 on the back.......  more than satisfactory & no injuries so I'll be back again this Fri & Sat. 

Click to expand...

Got out again today & the greens had fewer seed-heads as we've had our last frosts & they'd dropped the cutters 
Playing Par/Bogey I won the front 9 1-Up.......  & finished All-Square over the 18 so well, well pleased......  such a tough unrelenting fgormat.


----------



## Matty6 (May 15, 2020)

We’re opening on Monday, and I managed to get a slot at 8:20am (3rd tee time of the day). Single players only, (unless playing with someone from the same household) teeing off every 10 mins. 

Cannot wait to tee it up on Monday! 😁


----------



## chellie (May 15, 2020)

Out this afternoon with HID. Boy it was good to be back


----------



## abjectplop (May 16, 2020)

When do we think we'll get a game in Scotland? Saw a suggestion that recycling centres will open here 1st June so maybe that's the date for things to be eased.


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2020)

I hope it is before then. No reason to not be playing sensible golf.
R number in Scotland seems to be driven by care homes.  Totally messed up on that front.  #golfissafe .


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			R number UK wide driven by the debacle in care homes
		
Click to expand...

At one point at least 50% of deaths were in care homes.  Horrible fact is that all these people were staying at home.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2020)

We have been using 8 minute intervals and it has been fine, absolutely no bunching up. No need to space out times any further.


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2020)

KenL said:



			I hope it is before then. No reason to not be playing sensible golf.
R number in Scotland seems to be driven by care homes.  Totally messed up on that front.  #golfissafe .
		
Click to expand...

Everything about the two 9s I've played has confirmed that golf is by far the safest thing I've done while leaving the house since March. Hopefully they'll let you out sooner rather than later.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2020)

In 45mins at 10:30.  Will leave home at 10:10. 5mins to club. 5mins to get gear sorted. 2mins practice putt. Onto tee. Ready. Inevitable topped tee shot 😊


----------



## Mick68 (May 17, 2020)

I think Scotland will be 1st June as the next official review is on 28th May. Anything earlier would be a bonus. I'm a bit worried that if the numbers do start going up in England (which would be nothing to do with golf) the Scottish govt take fright and lock us up for even longer.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2020)

In northern ireland we are hoping that golf will get the greenlight as of next week. Announcement monday. 

This is based on the fact they have opened garden centres, angling is to resume Monday so leaving golf out seems odd as we have shown that we can do it safely.


----------



## rulefan (May 17, 2020)

drive4show said:



			We have been using 8 minute intervals and it has been fine, absolutely no bunching up. No need to space out times any further.
		
Click to expand...

Because of physical fitness issues (eg two athletic low handicappers following two high handicappers with walking difficulties), we have found that after about 5/6 holes (10 minute intervals) there is some bunching up. It hasn't actually been a problem because we are only playing 9 holes (front or back) and players have been very sympathetic/tolerant of the slower pairs. Most players have found the interval quite relaxing and there are enough tee times available for all. 1hr 30 to 1.40 is the norm.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 17, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Because of physical fitness issues (eg two athletic low handicappers following two high handicappers with walking difficulties), we have found that after about 5/6 holes (10 minute intervals) there is some bunching up. It hasn't actually been a problem because we are only playing 9 holes (front or back) and players have been very sympathetic/tolerant of the slower pairs. Most players have found the interval quite relaxing and there are enough tee times available for all. 1hr 30 to 1.40 is the norm.
		
Click to expand...

We have a hilly course and the usual demographics of members. Like I said, no issues with 8 minute intervals 👍


----------



## rulefan (May 17, 2020)

Excellent. Is that in twos?


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2020)

A derry politician has posted on Facebook that courses will be open from tomorrow in the north.

Cant find any more updates.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			A derry politician has posted on Facebook that courses will be open from tomorrow in the north.

Cant find any more updates.
		
Click to expand...


Update.    Someone on the team jumped the gun. 

🤨


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2020)

Tomorrow, 1.14

Powakaddy battery charged, skycaddie watch charged.  Clubs in car.   Have to play on own so that the Welsh FM has been seen to do something different from Boris... no idea if I’m allowed to drive to the course because the messages are so rubbish.

but golf is Golf, and tomorrow it’s back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

4.00pm on Wednesday subject to getting a time. First day we are opening up to 18. Definitely playing 18 on Friday (day off) and then all weekend.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 17, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			When do we think we'll get a game in Scotland? Saw a suggestion that recycling centres will open here 1st June so maybe that's the date for things to be eased.
		
Click to expand...

First of June in Renfrewshire for recycling/dumps opening. Think I'll wait a few days before filling the car. Got loads to get rid of.


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2020)

Name your source @Jacko_G .


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2020)

Booked in for 24th May
We have started competitions in 2 balls scoring your own card.
Will be nice to just hit the ball and enjoy the course.


----------



## garyinderry (May 18, 2020)

Golf in n.ireland just got the green light for tomorrow.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			First of June in Renfrewshire for recycling/dumps opening. Think I'll wait a few days before filling the car. Got loads to get rid of.
		
Click to expand...

Another rubbish post


----------



## Jacko_G (May 18, 2020)

I finish up for 3 weeks annual leave on June 1st. It may coincide well.....


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Booked in for 24th May
We have started competitions in 2 balls scoring your own card.
Will be nice to just hit the ball and enjoy the course.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear how you are dealing with bunkers, hole cups and flags.


----------



## rksquire (May 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Golf in n.ireland just got the green light for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable how excited I am about this, despite not touching a club since lockdown!  Would love to get out tomorrow, but fear the club will take days to get organised unfortunately.  Fingers crossed it'll be sooner than Saturday.


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Golf in n.ireland just got the green light for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

The home of golf, the only country on earth where you can't play golf.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2020)

KenL said:



			Interested to hear how you are dealing with bunkers, hole cups and flags.
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know after I’ve played


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2020)

June 1st😡😡


----------



## IanG (May 18, 2020)

Like water torture if we have to wait until two weeks from today....


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2020)

IanG said:



			Like water torture if we have to wait until two weeks from today....

Click to expand...

Yes it’s not feels a bit unnecessary now, I have been ok with the cautious approach by Nicola Sturgeon up to now but with all the other countries in the UK easing lockdown and the R number being skewed in Scotland anyway I think to start with some sport , garden centers and recycling centers opening would have been ok.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Golf in n.ireland just got the green light for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Can you believe woke up this morning with a back strain and can barely move. Bloody typical.


----------



## garyinderry (May 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Golf in n.ireland just got the green light for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...



After a complete shambles of booking. News broke that the green light was premature and it's a Wednesday start.  

FML

An hour and a half on the booking page pressing refresh.  Haha


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2020)

At long last it looks like it'll reopen 2nd June here (but not official) I've a tee booked for the 3rd just in case, can't wait

Plenty 'local rules' to comply with so there's some homework to do before teeing off


----------



## DanFST (May 20, 2020)

Playing tomorrow!!


----------



## bradleywedge (May 20, 2020)

Finally played yesterday yipee!! Very rusty, 4 pars and 5 bogeys and loads of dirge thrown in between, still overall quite happy and just glad to get out there.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2020)

I can finally answer this question.. this Saturday at 12:34. I'd better bring plenty of golf balls.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2020)

Tomorrow , apparently the club is in excellent condition 

First round there not carrying as the ban is over 

Cars packed 

09:15 tee with my mate who joined during lock down (he was meant to join 25th march but club was closed)


----------



## huds1475 (May 20, 2020)

Might have a game this Saturday.

Been a while but my net game is deadly


----------



## Babyliss (May 20, 2020)

Hurry to already play the next game of golf. I look forward to it)


----------



## moogie (May 20, 2020)

Well after tonight,  I've no idea when I will play next..... 

Wasnt in a hurry to start playing upon reopening but bowed to a bit of pressure from mates
Played last Thursday 
Shocked myself that after 7 weeks I'd played decent and was 1 under h/cap

Played Sunday with a different mate 
Enjoyed catching up with him,  played om,  1 over h/cap
But Sundays defenitely aren't the same

Tonight I played 11 holes after work
Can't say I enjoyed it
It's been a long break
But golf doesn't seem the same right now 
Might just spend some time practicing,  hitting balls,  try and find the love again..... 

Anybody else underwhelmed right now??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2020)

Glad to get first 18 out of the way but desperately need to sort hybrids off the tee and irons off the deck out. After that comes pitching. Practicing tomorrow but decided to play Friday-Monday as no substitute for being out there and at least I can get the putting up to speed. It was a tad slow on the back nine and I think it's be carnage trying to get tee times at the weekend but for now need to get out as much as possible


----------



## BrianM (May 20, 2020)

moogie said:



			Well after tonight,  I've no idea when I will play next.....

Wasnt in a hurry to start playing upon reopening but bowed to a bit of pressure from mates
Played last Thursday
Shocked myself that after 7 weeks I'd played decent and was 1 under h/cap

Played Sunday with a different mate
Enjoyed catching up with him,  played om,  1 over h/cap
But Sundays defenitely aren't the same

Tonight I played 11 holes after work
Can't say I enjoyed it
It's been a long break
But golf doesn't seem the same right now
Might just spend some time practicing,  hitting balls,  try and find the love again.....

Anybody else underwhelmed right now??
		
Click to expand...

Im thinking Monday for us Scots, honestly not that bothered at the moment, probably a number of things, looking after kids 24/7, 99% chance of losing job, eating and drinking like a fish during lockdown, just don’t know ☹️


----------



## richart (May 20, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Booked in for 24th May
We have started competitions in 2 balls scoring your own card.
Will be nice to just hit the ball and enjoy the course.
		
Click to expand...

 Playing same day. Just remembered it is 34th wedding anniversary. Oh well it is not a special one, and she can't leave me at the moment.


----------



## KenL (May 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Yep, walked off after 9 today, way too slow.
Not swinging it well, need to practice but can't, and frankly these 2 balls are boring as heck.

Just the way it is 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That is not is what I want to hear.  I can't play up here and there are hundreds of people on the beach.  What a joke.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-52747041


----------



## rksquire (May 22, 2020)

9 holes tomorrow, partner and time decided by the Club.  However, 18 holes planned for Sunday, so hoping that tomorrows round will see be find a bit of a swing!


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2020)

About an hour and 10 minutes....
Getting a little fed up with just playing 9,  it's over too quickly...fortunately we go back to 18 from Sunday


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			About an hour and 10 minutes....
Getting a little fed up with just playing 9,  it's over too quickly...fortunately we go back to 18 from Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for, it could mean a bigger defeat


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Be careful what you wish for, it could mean a bigger defeat 

Click to expand...

Normality has been restored ..16 - 9 yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Normality has been restored ..16 - 9 yesterday

Click to expand...

He could have been a second half player and waiting to come back. Will be interesting to see if it's closer over 18 or you crush him into the dirt like 2019


----------



## KenL (May 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He could have been a second half player and waiting to come back. Will be interesting to see if it's closer over 18 or you crush him into the dirt like 2019
		
Click to expand...

What?  Is this a private messaging service?


----------



## SammmeBee (May 22, 2020)

KenL said:



			What?  Is this a private messaging service? 

Click to expand...

I believe this is the case for those in the in crowd but not for anyone else.......


----------



## sunshine (May 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Getting a little fed up with just playing 9, it's over too quickly
		
Click to expand...

Do you find you last longer playing the front nine or the back nine?


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Do you find you last longer playing the front nine or the back nine? 

Click to expand...

The back nine is much tighter at mine, so more enjoyable, the front nine has its own hurdles, with the rough being a little longer than is ideal for my liking 😜


----------



## Mark1751 (May 23, 2020)

Played today for first time since lockdown, 1 over handicap Which I’m pleased about considering I’ve not practiced much and also with the new temporary layout. Need more time to find the feel around the greens though.


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Do you find you last longer playing the front nine or the back nine? 

Click to expand...


I find I can last at least an hour and a half, sometimes 2 hours each side - take that as you wish..


----------



## Lump (May 23, 2020)

Minding my own business today, thrashing my PP for another £5. While stood beside the 10th tee, copped a ball on my back from out of nowhere just under my left Shoulder blade. Stung at the time but it walked off. Got home and know it’s smarting a tad. 
Guy was a knob, no shout and wasn’t even bothered. Got the most tame of apologies once he showed his face around a green keepers hut. His shot was 60-70yrd left of his target. Face remembered, won’t be playing with him that’s for sure.


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 27, 2020)

I feel bad complaining on this forum because I know all of my friends across the pond have not been able to play at all for months. I am glad to hear many of you are getting back out. Having said that two problems have come up here in Charlotte NC with my club. Due to closures and "working from home" my club has become so crowded that getting tee times is like getting concert tickets. We have an online system and times open one week in advance. Currently,  the site opens at 8:00 AM and if you don't get into the system by 8:05AM all the slots are filled. Also, it's been raining heavily for the past two weeks. My group has a time for tomorrow, but we getting over two inches of rain today. I really don't want to play in a rice patty in the morning. This is so frustrating. Again, my apologies to you all who, I'm sure; have little sympathy for me.


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2020)

Friday - 9.30am - can't wait - I'll play more golf in the next few months than I have in years. No professional football means I'm not at the side of a pitch with a camera, no travel means I'm not heading for America to watch and photograph grizzly bears, social distancing means I can't give my granddaughter a hug so a visit to her will be waving from the driveway So i've actually got time to get out on the course. I've played once since the football coaches golf day in pre-season to in Spain. I love playing golf (I'm rubbish but still love it) but I can easily switch off that desire to play when I've got other stuff I care about to do - at the moment there's nothing to get in the way of a few rounds. The rest of life will come back and take over my life at some point - in the meantime give me golf. Bring it on.


----------



## Slab (May 29, 2020)

A work trip just before lockdown kicked in means its three months today since I last played. Still no official word if courses here will open next week (or if our curfew will even end) but I have a tee booked for Wednesday in anticipation....


----------



## Slab (May 30, 2020)

Slab said:



			A work trip just before lockdown kicked in means its three months today since I last played. Still no official word if courses here will open next week (or if our curfew will even end) but I have a tee booked for Wednesday in anticipation....
		
Click to expand...


News overnight means its actually finally happening here
First course opening its doors tomorrow, I'm sure news confirming the rest will follow through today 
It means that I'll definitely get to play somewhere in the next few days😝😝😝


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2020)

Tuesday 24 points Friday 39 points hit the ball on the 7 o clock.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'll be out for 18 holes at 11.30am on Thursday morning weather permitting, temp tees and greens and mats I'd imagine. Forecast is 2° C, wind 16mph up to 28mph and chance of a shower at the start of my round. Looked out the winter golfing gear this morning, time off booked - can't wait.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2021)

Still jealous of those that can play golf. Even winter golf is better than nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2021)

First week in March 👍


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

If they go back to the Tiers from March then, depending on your tier, 1st or 2nd week of march i hope.....any longer and I might have to resort to killing something...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			March sometime is my guess.
		
Click to expand...

It might take that long for courses up here to dry out . I think that is a fair estimate. End of Feb, beginning of March.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 18, 2021)

I think the Easter Cup and Plate may be the first comps.


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If they go back to the Tiers from March then, depending on your tier, 1st or 2nd week of march i hope.....any longer and I might have to resort to killing something...

Click to expand...

I’ve got a great idea for a tv program... “golfers that kill with piers Morgan”

The “with” is optional


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 18, 2021)

Listening to the ministers for this morning two commented that the earliest they see us come out of lockdown will be when the all of the groups 1to 4 have been vaccinated plus 3 weeks for the vaccine to work. So at best it looks like 2nd week of March.

I see from some tweets England Golf is still pushing for it to be earlier.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Played 9 holes badly this afternoon, 2 balls allowed, temp tees, greens, mats in play through the green , but still good to get out for some fresh air.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

It seems somewhat ironic that the the weather is preventing golf in the parts of the country where golf is permitted, but golf is banned in the parts of the country with decent enough weather to open courses.

I think courses in England will reopen (at the earliest) in the last week of March.


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm at Burnham 2nd week in March... hopefully.

Last week of February,  Royal Porthcawl.   Not holding my breath


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It seems somewhat ironic that the the weather is preventing golf in the parts of the country where golf is permitted, but golf is banned in the parts of the country with decent enough weather to open courses.

I think courses in England will reopen (at the earliest) in the last week of March.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm thinking end of March. Anything sooner would be a bonus. Hoping to go over to Ireland late March with 3 mates for a few days golf 🙏


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'm at Burnham 2nd week in March... hopefully.

Last week of February,  Royal Porthcawl.   Not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

Good luck! Fingers crossed


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Jan 18, 2021)

Sorry guys, us lucky buggers in Spain have been playing non stop since our (real) lockdown back in March/May 

Wasn't allowed to leave our premises unless for food or chemists for 8 weeks. The good lady done the shopping, and I took the dog out once a day, and no further than 1 km from home.

I have signed all the petitions to the government to get you guys out playing ASAP.

Good luck, keep safe.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 18, 2021)

Wednesday 12:37 at Dunbar


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Wednesday 12:37 at Dunbar
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest possible way.....Git


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the nicest possible way.....Git

Click to expand...

9.30 tomorrow morning 👍


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 18, 2021)

Some day after the 1st of March as I have to wait for my clubs to come back from refurbishment.


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2021)

May


----------



## AliMc (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the nicest possible way.....Git

Click to expand...

Sorry mate, hopefully you'll get back soon 👍


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Early April.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 19, 2021)

As an aside - lockdown is more difficult in bad weather. In last year's Spring lockdown, whilst it was frustrating that we had perfect golf weather and couldn't play, I spent so much time in the garden, reading books, having the odd beer, and just enjoying the sun on a lounger. 

This time, I'm reading plenty but stuck inside the house. It is bizarre how much difference the fresh air and warm weather on your skin, impacts on how you feel mentally.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 19, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			As an aside - lockdown is more difficult in bad weather. In last year's Spring lockdown, whilst it was frustrating that we had perfect golf weather and couldn't play, I spent so much time in the garden, reading books, having the odd beer, and just enjoying the sun on a lounger.

This time, I'm reading plenty but stuck inside the house. It is bizarre how much difference the fresh air and warm weather on your skin, impacts on how you feel mentally.
		
Click to expand...

Conversely, if BJ said I could play today I wouldn't be able to as the snow and ice have just gone leaving a boating lake and I would be frustrated. If the weather were perfect and the course playable I couldn't play because of LD3 and I would be annoyed.

It is a perfect alignment of the moons, leaving me clicking my heels but not as frustrated as in past winters when it closed or Novembers lockdown when the weather was perfect.

To answer the question. 3rd week in February. Restrictions lifted for golf, course sufficiently recovered........bring it on.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2021)

March 1st......


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll guess February 22nd.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 19, 2021)

Just seen the reply from the Government in response to the petition to allow golf with safety measures.  It just reiterates the reason for lockdown, which I’m sure we all understand and agree with, but gives no reason why “exercising with one other person”, which is allowable, should not been done on a golf course in a safe manner.  A complete waste of time!


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2021)

March. And looking at the current weather and what is predicted, thank God for that.

Just before we were banned again my place introduced a rule that a golf ball lost on a fairway could be replaced with a another ball with a loss of one shot. The word to look at is FAIRWAY!

Crack on everyone. My previous course was half under water last week  due to the river bursting it's banks.  I'm happy to sit this out, as long as this weather is with us.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Just seen the reply from the Government in response to the petition to allow golf with safety measures.  It just reiterates the reason for lockdown, which I’m sure we all understand and agree with, but gives no reason why “exercising with one other person”, which is allowable, should not been done on a golf course in a safe manner.  A complete waste of time!
		
Click to expand...

They should at least allow people to play golf on their own. There really is no reason not to do that.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

My course would be open...wouldn't have closed either...


----------



## richbeech (Jan 19, 2021)

Not to sound overly negative but personally I don't think we'll play before Easter at the earliest and could even be May.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			As an aside - lockdown is more difficult in bad weather. In last year's Spring lockdown, whilst it was frustrating that we had perfect golf weather and couldn't play, I spent so much time in the garden, reading books, having the odd beer, and just enjoying the sun on a lounger. 

This time, I'm reading plenty but stuck inside the house. It is bizarre how much difference the fresh air and warm weather on your skin, impacts on how you feel mentally.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, no inclination to play while it's so wet and miserable outside. Quite happy to sit it out until the weather improves. As soon as we get some decent weather I'll be champing at the bit!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

richbeech said:



			Not to sound overly negative but personally I don't think we'll play before Easter at the earliest and could even be May.
		
Click to expand...

If that's true I'll have literally wasted £350 (pro-rata membership from Jan to end of April) and I'd be gutted.


----------



## richbeech (Jan 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm the opposite, no inclination to play while it's so wet and miserable outside. Quite happy to sit it out until the weather improves. As soon as we get some decent weather I'll be champing at the bit!
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same - not bothering me as much now as it did back in lockdown 1 when the weather was glorious. Most courses in my area would be shut now anyway so only thing I'm missing is going to the range which I can live with. Will get harder once the weather starts to turn. Last April / May the weather was perfect for golf!


----------



## richbeech (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If that's true I'll have literally wasted £350 (pro-rata membership from Jan to end of April) and I'd be gutted. 

Click to expand...

I really hope I'm wrong mate but if you think about the position we're in and how cautious the government will be opening things back up this time around I think April / May is realistically what we're looking at unfortunately.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

richbeech said:



			I really hope I'm wrong mate but if you think about the position we're in and how cautious the government will be opening things back up this time around I think April / May is realistically what we're looking at unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

That would be much longer than even the first lockdown though. I'm sure courses were only shut for around 7 weeks previously, from end of March to middle of May? Why would this one be four whole months when they are rolling out vaccines as we speak as well? Surely once they've vaccinated many of the old and vulnerable we can start getting back to a semblance of normal as the rest of us are happy to take our chances.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m thinking early April too.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			March. And looking at the current weather and what is predicted, thank God for that.

Just before we were banned again my place introduced a rule that a golf ball lost on a fairway could be replaced with a another ball with a loss of one shot. The word to look at is FAIRWAY!
		
Click to expand...

 That reminds me of playing one course (now closed down) in July and walking off after just 8 holes due to nearly losing the ball on more than one fairway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

No idea...at the moment I'm doing very little projection about 'what might be' on anything.  What I know is that our Winter comps have just yesterday all been cancelled/abandoned.

The club has said we'll soon be taking entries for the summer singles K/Os - but we are not making any plans at all for any of our summer pairs K/O comps - so seems that we've decided that we'll not be able to run them unless something dramatically changes in the next few weeks.  Whatever will be.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Surely once they've vaccinated many of the old and vulnerable we can start getting back to a semblance of normal as the rest of us are happy to take our chances.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think allowing the masses to decide they can 'take their chances' is going to be allowed any time soon. Dream on.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I don't think allowing the masses to decide they can 'take their chances' is going to be allowed any time soon. Dream on.
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the petition response, golf seems to be on the cards as soon as any relaxation of measures begins.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Honestly I think March at some point now, maybe after phase 2 of the vaccine roll out and when over 50's are the next group to be allowed vaccines!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Am hoping mid-late Feb if we go back to the Tier system then. The infection rate here is less than half the national average, so hopefully we would be T3.

But realistically, more like mid-March I reckon. Our club will be praying we are back by then as subs are due 1st April, and there will be a fair number who won't cough up if the course is still shut.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If that's true I'll have literally wasted £350 (pro-rata membership from Jan to end of April) and I'd be gutted. 

Click to expand...


not sure pro-rata is the way to look at it. losing 4 months over the summer would be much worse than losing them now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Judging by the petition response, golf seems to be on the cards as soon as any relaxation of measures begins.
		
Click to expand...

Though looking at that petition from the risk perspective - the large numbers of individuals (250,000+?) who signed it actually highlights the risk associated with reopening.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			not sure pro-rata is the way to look at it. losing 4 months over the summer would be much worse than losing them now.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, but if I recall, @Orikoru joined his new club late last year, on a deal that runs until April with a view to renewing as a full member April onwards. Therefore he would have lost all the money he put in! That would definitely be, as he put it "gutting"!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Well yes, but if I recall, @Orikoru joined his new club late last year, on a deal that runs until April with a view to renewing as a full member April onwards. Therefore he would have lost all the money he put in! That would definitely be, as he put it "gutting"!
		
Click to expand...

ah, yes, that would be a bummer.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 19, 2021)

I am not bothered about playing at  the moment due to the weather, but I know by the beginning of March I will be gagging to get out there.
I also think that as the cases & hospitalisations drop & once they have vaccinated the top 4 groups, the pressure to lift the lock-down will become immense. 
Even if they drop into the tier system it will be better than the situation we are currently in.
The Government have a difficult balancing act in the future, if they keep the lock-down & tiers in place too long, they risk multiple business failures & mass unemployment.
Also, the population will only tolerate this for so long, as soon as the weather improves people will be itching to return to some kind of normal.
I can see there will be lots of unrest & unilateral disobedience if the present situation is allowed to continue for too long.

A couple of aspects of the present situation concern me.
After listening to the various news conferences & articles written by qualified professional virologists, there are still lots of unknown's about this virus.
For instance, they don't know if once vaccinated you can still catch & pass on Covid?
The long term effects (if any) of the vaccine are unknown.
There is also real doubt if the vaccine will protect against all present & future strains of Covid, which is a real worry if after vaccinating 67 million people we find out that it is useless against a new mutated strain of Covid.

I suspect that a judgement will have to be made balancing the risks of the virus against the multiple risks of continuing the present situation.
Lets hope that happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I don't think allowing the masses to decide they can 'take their chances' is going to be allowed any time soon. Dream on.
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be twice the length of the first lockdown though?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			not sure pro-rata is the way to look at it. losing 4 months over the summer would be much worse than losing them now.
		
Click to expand...




hairball_89 said:



			Well yes, but if I recall, @Orikoru joined his new club late last year, on a deal that runs until April with a view to renewing as a full member April onwards. Therefore he would have lost all the money he put in! That would definitely be, as he put it "gutting"!
		
Click to expand...

Correct.. around Christmas we paid £350 for January to end of April pro-rata, as their renewal date is May. So if I can't play until May I've paid £350 for one round of golf on frozen greens.   Could have just saved it and joined in May if I'd have known we couldn't play.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Why would it be twice the length of the first lockdown though?
		
Click to expand...

Because...
- Previous lockdowns have effectively driven down cases of COVID, but then infections have rebounded as soon as restrictions were eased, indicating we came out of lockdown too soon.
- On this forum we talk about golf being a safe activity, but in real life we've probably all seen people socialising in a golf environment and using golf as an excuse for drinking in a group and generally ignoring all social distancing guidelines.

So...
Maybe the gov has decided this time we need to see it through and properly get COVID levels down to insignificant levels. The way many other countries have been more successful. Whether they will be able to hold their nerve and see it through is another question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Think I'll do what I did before and leave it a week and use that time to get club on ball at the practice ground and let the masses fight it out for a tee time.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Because...
- Previous lockdowns have effectively driven down cases of COVID, *but then infections have rebounded as soon as restrictions were eased, indicating we came out of lockdown too soon.*
- On this forum we talk about golf being a safe activity, but in real life we've probably all seen people socialising in a golf environment and using golf as an excuse for drinking in a group and generally ignoring all social distancing guidelines.

So...
Maybe the gov has decided this time we need to see it through and properly get COVID levels down to insignificant levels. The way many other countries have been more successful. Whether they will be able to hold their nerve and see it through is another question.
		
Click to expand...

Rebounding....It will always do that....too soon, or later....   You can lower the levels near zero, but if you let the restrictions ease it will zoom up.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2021)

Hearing reports that 21st March is going to be the ‘opening’ week.

which blows.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Hearing reports that 21st March is going to be the ‘opening’ week.

which blows.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you hearing that?


----------



## IainP (Jan 19, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Rebounding....It will always do that....too soon, or later....   You can lower the levels near zero, but if you let the restrictions ease it will zoom up.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't manage to quote both posts, but in the interest of debate...
Weren't restrictions eased around mid May, and cases didn't pick up to similar levels until around mid September?
Suggests it's a tad more nuanced perhaps.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Where are you hearing that?
		
Click to expand...

‘sources’ from England Golf. but that is through a third party.

so yeah, take it with a pinch of salt, but if the whole ‘vaccinate and then wait 3 weeks’ the dates kinda line up.

still blows. Can go for a walk with someone else around a park...but throw golf clubs on your back and it can’t be done.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Where are you hearing that?
		
Click to expand...

It’s the pick a date and if you happen to be right then you can say I told you so.....if it’s wrong then no-one cares!!!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, whilst we're allowed to play golf in Scotland, current weather climes means that I've not played for about a month.  I thought I might actually get a game this coming weekend and then see that there is more snow coming in over the next day or so.  Still, we live in hope.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			My course would be open...wouldn't have closed either...

Click to expand...

shouldve stayed at the Zoo, you be happier in lockdown


----------



## banjofred (Jan 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			Didn't manage to quote both posts, but in the interest of debate...
Weren't restrictions eased around mid May, and cases didn't pick up to similar levels until around mid September?
Suggests it's a tad more nuanced perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about the timing....just the simple theory that if you have a virus in the population......and then you relax restrictions......the virus will then increase in the population. 

At some point.....restrictions have to be relaxed. When? No idea.....but you can't keep things locked down forever. Businesses close.....people go nuts, etc etc.  The Govt needs to pull in money and you can't do that if business isn't functioning. Right now the Govt is haemorrhaging money......paying for things it doesn't have money to do. Just like a person with an out of control credit card addiction..... you have to get the addiction under control or explode.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 21, 2021)

Been out this morning, enjoyed it - will go again soon


----------



## IanG (Jan 21, 2021)

Should have been playing Gullane Nr 1 this morning but the arrival of snow has put paid to that. Hope it's all gone by Saturday for my game with Mrs G.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 21, 2021)

IanG said:



			Should have been playing Gullane Nr 1 this morning but the arrival of snow has put paid to that. Hope it's all gone by Saturday for my game with Mrs G.
		
Click to expand...

When I'm on works calls with people down South recently nearly every conversation has opened with them saying ' You'll have plenty snow' - In nearly 16 years in Monifieth we've had no more than ten days total where snow has fallen and lain on the course for more than a few hours and four of those days were in a row about 12/13 years ago


----------



## AliMc (Jan 21, 2021)

IanG said:



			Should have been playing Gullane Nr 1 this morning but the arrival of snow has put paid to that. Hope it's all gone by Saturday for my game with Mrs G.
		
Click to expand...

Same with me at Dunbar but snowed off as well, if it's not gone by tomorrow it will be by Saturday, due to be playing again on Sunday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

Given the rain of the last few days I doubt we'd be playing today - and even though we'll drain well, the playing pressure on the course would inevitably damage fairways - and so I am accepting that we are closed and could be for some time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

I am happy the course is shut. It was borderline playable on the day Boris locked us down and we've had plenty of rain since. I am hoping the green staff are working hard (bunkers are still a problem) and looking forward to a day we get back, with warmer weather and former conditions. I've heard a couple of dates around mid-March so at lease 6 weeks yet. Frustrating yes but still so necessary


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 21, 2021)

Very surprised that I just managed to get a tee time for Saturday lunchtime - weather forecast for then is looking lovely too, hardly any wind and sunshine.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Can we stop with all the Scottish people saying they're playing today or whatever? I really don't think that's what the topic is about.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

From the mumbling in the press yesterday re easing lock down, we will be lucky to get a game before May.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Can we stop with all the Scottish people saying they're playing today or whatever? I really don't think that's what the topic is about. 

Click to expand...

good point i'll put a note up when i'm back from playing


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 22, 2021)

Ignore us, it's absolutely miserable weather, you'd hate it anyway. I'm not playing until it's dry again.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Can we stop with all the Scottish people saying they're playing today or whatever? I really don't think that's what the topic is about. 

Click to expand...

Seemed to be what the topic was about back in May when golf was allowed in England but not Scotland


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Seemed to be what the topic was about back in May when golf was allowed in England but not Scotland 

Click to expand...

It's obviously an English topic about English golf, other countries don't matter.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 22, 2021)

Everybody else still looking out the window each day to try and assess level of water and how soft the course would currently be despite it having no impact whatsoever as we won't be playing for at least a month! (*Disclaimer that note relates to courses in England and this post is in no way trying to exclude other home nations )


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Everybody else still looking out the window each day to try and assess level of water and how soft the course would currently be despite it having no impact whatsoever as we won't be playing for at least a month! (*Disclaimer that note relates to courses in England and this post is in no way trying to exclude other home nations )
		
Click to expand...

Kind of but the reverse - i.e. "weather is pretty decent today, would have been lovely to get a round in".


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			From the mumbling in the press yesterday re easing lock down, we will be lucky to get a game before May.
		
Click to expand...

God, I can feel my swing going South as I type 
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## DRW (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm going for February 29th...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			From the mumbling in the press yesterday re easing lock down, we will be lucky to get a game before May.
		
Click to expand...

Was that not more down a medical experts suggesting that pubs/restaurants shouldn’t be open until May as opposed to restrictions not easing until then 

The government won’t be able to afford to keep people locked down until May - thats 4 months lockdown , that’s just not going to happen even more so when vaccines are happening


----------



## hovis (Jan 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was that not more down a medical experts suggesting that pubs/restaurants shouldn’t be open until May as opposed to restrictions not easing until then 

The government won’t be able to afford to keep people locked down until May - thats 4 months lockdown , that’s just not going to happen even more so when vaccines are happening
		
Click to expand...

I agree. They'd be riots and all sorts.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

hovis said:



			I agree. They'd be riots and all sorts.
		
Click to expand...

Probably more like mass noncompliance but you're essentially right..


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Ignore us, it's absolutely miserable weather, you'd hate it anyway. I'm not playing until it's dry again. 

Click to expand...

lovely here, suppose to be heavy snow and a yellow weather warning. clear blue skies, but only 3 deg temp wise... and next to no wind


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Ignore us, it's absolutely miserable weather, you'd hate it anyway. I'm not playing until it's dry again. 

Click to expand...

I'm just back from playing 9 holes, I probably should've put sun cream on


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah it's a glorious day here too but it's absolutely sodden underfoot. If we get a solid week of this dry wind I might be tempted to head out in February.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah it's a glorious day here too but it's absolutely sodden underfoot. If we get a solid week of this dry wind I might be tempted to head out in February. 

Click to expand...

Sodden underfoot? Have you started playing parkland golf?


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm just back from playing 9 holes, I probably should've put sun cream on 

Click to expand...

I played today thread for this sort of thing


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I played today thread for this sort of thing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm just back from playing 9 holes, I probably should've put sun cream on 

Click to expand...

Sunny on the Costa Bellshill then Billy? - you sure it was the sun and not the searchlight on the Police helicopter


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Sodden underfoot? Have you started playing parkland golf?
		
Click to expand...

I'm exaggerating of course, it's a bit damp, but the freeze/thaws makes tee times unpredictable due to frost closures in the mornings and the whole 2 ball only situation with no real comps means I can't be bothered.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunday 12:00 at Dunbar hopefully, keep checking the webcam watching for more green appearing through the snow


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was that not more down a medical experts suggesting that pubs/restaurants shouldn’t be open until May as opposed to restrictions not easing until then

The government won’t be able to afford to keep people locked down until May - thats 4 months lockdown , that’s just not going to happen even more so when vaccines are happening
		
Click to expand...

No. I was reading on the BBC news, article about why the vaccine won't result in coming out of lock down any time soon. It was about the pressure on the NHS, and nothing to do with pubs.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 27, 2021)

A few holes at Dunbar still ice bound, next inspection tomorrow morning, possibly playing Friday, more likely Sunday 😀


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 27, 2021)

I’ve played 4 days in a row , the greens were frosty and scoring was low but feel lucky we can go out and play just now. 

I know how hard mentally it was the first full lockdown so hope the situation improves and the rest of you can get out to play.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Guessing that, if they are not putting forward any plans to end lockdown until 22nd February, there is not going to be any golf until March at the earliest.


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2021)

Given schools won't be going back until March 8th at the earliest,  im thinking golf will be on a similar time frame.


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2021)

Next review in Wales it this Friday (29th).  Not really expecting any relaxation re golf.   They do them 3 weekly over here, so best hope is for some change in 6 weeks, but it'll depend on the figures.  Wales has also been the slowest part of the UK to roll out vaccination so that won't help. 

February is usually the month where I golf trips start...Algarve (no chance) and Porthcawl (minimal chance)  ...but when you see the state of the hospital wards, it puts it into perspective.  Although the number of folk driving to walk on the course with their dogs (without penalty) doesnt do much for morale.


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hopefully I will be back home in Brazil soon, and then I can get a few games in there.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 27, 2021)

My company have given everyone a 'wellbeing day' to be taken before the summer - so I'll be out early on Monday for nine holes.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 27, 2021)

A wee bit of a thaw here today so maybe a slight chance of golf next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

my local course is the olympic course in Rio


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Cool, my dad's 3 hours up the coast.
		
Click to expand...

That would put him in the Salvador or Recife area if flying.


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice part of the world, would rather be out there at the moment than here


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 27, 2021)

Hopefully in about 2 weeks if restrictions are relaxed in Wales. It may well have to be at another course though as it seems the wet weather has taken its toll on ours and wellies would be needed to play it.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 27, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			my local course is the olympic course in Rio
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, how many people play there? And how good a condition is it compared to 2016?


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 27, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Blimey, how many people play there? And how good a condition is it compared to 2016?
		
Click to expand...

It’s difficult to tell how many people actually are members there, it’s not in as good condition as it was in the olympics. They only really get it in top condition for tournaments, the main courses that people play in Rio are the private clubs Gávea and Itanhanga. Golf isn’t widely played in Rio at all, it’s too expensive for most people. You will find the locals playing sports on the beach or soccer on the astro turf pitches by the beach.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

Feels like never at the moment.....


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Jan 28, 2021)

The only consoling factor that keeps me going. is that our course has been waterlogged throughout the whole of January, and thus closed for play.
If the weather turns for the better through February, I may start to get a little tetchy. It amazes me that the poison dwarf north of the border is allowing golf, and yet it seems to have been hardly mentioned in England. Or have I missed something?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm climbing the walls because my course would be open and perfectly playable... it's.....Aaarrgghh!!


----------



## hovis (Jan 28, 2021)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			the poison dwarf
		
Click to expand...

😂 🤣


----------



## sunshine (Jan 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Buzios, I just looked at the driving time.
		
Click to expand...

Buzios - what a place


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 29, 2021)

If golf is allowed but “local only” should clubs allow a sort of membership swap scheme so people who’s clubs are not local can play at a course that is?


----------



## KenL (Jan 29, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			If golf is allowed but “local only” should clubs allow a sort of membership swap scheme so people who’s clubs are not local can play at a course that is?
		
Click to expand...

That is a good idea but many courses are full every day if they are open.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 29, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			If golf is allowed but “local only” should clubs allow a sort of membership swap scheme so people who’s clubs are not local can play at a course that is?
		
Click to expand...

Local will also need to be defined,  else golfers are going to see themselves fined. Personally can't see us playing again until more of the economy is opened out.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			If golf is allowed but “local only” should clubs allow a sort of membership swap scheme so people who’s clubs are not local can play at a course that is?
		
Click to expand...

When we had the "Local only" restrictions in Wales in the Autumn, they refused to define local, then they decided it was County Boundaries.   The clubs set up reciprocals, so there were 3 clubs I could play instead of my home one... that was good!  Don't mind if we go into that again.

Daft thing is that 2 of the 3 were much further than driving to my home course...


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 29, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			If golf is allowed but “local only” should clubs allow a sort of membership swap scheme so people who’s clubs are not local can play at a course that is?
		
Click to expand...

This happened in my area during the last lockdown. Worked really well by all accounts.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			That is a good idea but many courses are full every day if they are open.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, ours was in December. Particularly when you're only allowed two balls, and daylight hours aren't particularly long.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, ours was in December. Particularly when you're only allowed two balls, and daylight hours aren't particularly long.
		
Click to expand...

Well the clocks go forward on 28 March so daylight hours will be less of a problem when courses in England open


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Well the clocks go forward on 28 March so daylight hours will be less of a problem when courses in England open 

Click to expand...

Three weeks after they open you mean.  🤞🏻


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			This happened in my area during the last lockdown. Worked really well by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

I've in "Monmouthshire" and play at Newport... (Gwent/Newport Met Borough etc)    - we were able to play at either Monmouthshire GC, Rolls of Mon or Woodlake Park... so one of my PPs who in same are as me rotated round the three...worked well.

Wonder what Drakeford will say today?  I suspect no golf/no changes for the next 3 weeks minimum.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

Leader of Cardiff Council speaking now.

Walking on golf courses continues to be allowed, unless you have golf equipment with you.  

Next review in 3 weeks, but he made it clear that any change then is not likely.


----------



## KenL (Jan 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Walking on golf courses continues to be allowed, unless you have golf equipment with you.
		
Click to expand...

That highlights what a joke the situation is. 🙄


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm good friends with the owner of a propriety club, so I have been able to go and use that a couple of times a week during the lockdown(s).


----------



## KenL (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			I'm good friends with the owner of a propriety club, so I have been able to go and use that a couple of times a week during the lockdown(s).
		
Click to expand...

In England? Prepare for the wrath of those who have not been able to play at all. 😱


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			In England? Prepare for the wrath of those who have not been able to play at all. 😱
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've been pretty fortunate I'd have to say.


----------



## KenL (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes I've been pretty fortunate I'd have to say.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt some will think you've been wrong to play rather than fortunate. 🤔


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			No doubt some will think you've been wrong to play rather than fortunate. 🤔
		
Click to expand...


Well I don't see how that can be the case, but that's life I guess.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Well I don't see how that can be the case, but that's life I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you don’t see how that can be the case ?

All golf courses are closed and you are currently not allowed to play golf on any golf course - regardless on who owns it 

You can hit a ball into a net in your own backyard have a putt on the front room floor 

But you cannot play golf on a golf course right now .


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Well I don't see how that can be the case.
		
Click to expand...

Err...because Golf Courses are supposed to be closed..?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Well I don't see how that can be the case, but that's life I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see how it can't be. You are on a golf course, playing golf. It fits the definition.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			I'm good friends with the owner of a propriety club, so I have been able to go and use that a couple of times a week during the lockdown(s).
		
Click to expand...

"I've been very fortunate" says law-breaker playing golf illegally.


----------



## D-S (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m the owner of a golf club (along with 600+ others) and I, along with my other fellow owners, am not allowed to play on our golf course as it is banned in England.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

You'll have to show me the rule where it says no playing Golf. 

Not that courses have to close, but that for exercise I cannot play golf.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			You'll have to show me the rule where it says no playing Golf.

Not that courses have to close, but that for exercise I cannot play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you playing golf?


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Where are you playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

On a friends golf course.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Walking on golf courses continues to be allowed, unless you have golf equipment with you.
		
Click to expand...

...and I am not certain we should be playing golf, it was the paradox that puzzles me!




theoneandonly said:



			You'll have to show me the rule where it says no playing Golf..
		
Click to expand...

4/10 Poor trolling. Try harder.   Simple enough for you?


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			He's just on his usual wind up.
Best score 63 "but it was only round a 6300 yard course"... 65 off the back tees at Bethpage Black... "

And now fake surprise that there's anything wrong with playing golf.

Just a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch you come across quite bitter.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			On a friends golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Which should be closed, by law, and therefore youre breaking the law.
I expect you to hand yourself into the Police and graciously accept the 200 quid fine for breaching Coronavirus legislation


----------



## banjofred (Jan 29, 2021)

Calm down people. Anybody here broke the speed limit...on purpose? I have. Probably every one on here has. It's against the law but you did it anyway. Should the guy be playing golf?.....it's a weird situation....probably not. Although I don't know the situation exactly (I don't think anybody else does either). I always find it human nature to want to tear somebody else apart, especially for doing something they can't do. Where's my stone.....it's here somewhere....


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			...and I am certain we should be playing golf, it was the paradox that puzzles me!




4/10 Poor trolling. Try harder.   Simple enough for you?

Click to expand...

Yes it is closed, no money is changing hands to play, so I'm comfortable with it. If you want to pile in with the rest of the gang then be my guest,


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Which should be closed, by law, and therefore youre breaking the law.
I expect you to hand yourself into the Police and graciously accept the 200 quid fine for breaching Coronavirus legislation 

Click to expand...

It is closed and if you turned up to play you'd find that to be very much the case.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

I give up......


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not at all, I just recognise a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

Just being honest my friend, much more important things to worry about then me playing a bit of Golf.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 29, 2021)

Attention seekers want attention....quit giving it to him.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not at all, I just recognise a wind up.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, not a wind up - during the first lockdown a club near where I live, private members club on owners farmland miles from civilisation kept playing, one guy I know told me he was playing the first when a police car drew up and asked why he was playing, he said that they better speak to the owner, they did and left soon afterwards taking no action, can only assume he told them it was his land and he could do as he wanted, not saying it's right that he did but several people told me they were still playing.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

Love the ignore button. 

45 of us in the village pub last night.  It's ok, no money changed hands


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			And when called on it, the wind up merchant is rather vague and evasive and changes the subject.
It's got all the classic signs.

You obviously know that none of us can play golf in England and Wales, so the surprise that you didn't know about that is completely fake, and frankly the wind up isn't even funny like it might have been maybe in April last year when it was all new.
		
Click to expand...

What am I being vague about? I'm certainly not going to tell you what course it is, that's for sure. 

I'll message my mate later and see if he fancies hiring my company in some sort of consulting role so I have real right to be there.


----------



## KenL (Jan 29, 2021)

That'll be the club that was taking 4 balls and societies when other clubs were still on 2 balls and 10 minute gaps.

TBH, that didn't bother me.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			That'll be the club that was taking 4 balls and societies when other clubs were still on 2 balls and 10 minute gaps.

TBH, that didn't bother me.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about that Ken but they certainly do things a bit differently up there !


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			What am I being vague about? I'm certainly not going to tell you what course it is, that's for sure.

I'll message my mate later and see if he fancies hiring my company in some sort of consulting role so I have real right to be there. 

Click to expand...

Interesting debate brewing... and even if he is looking for attention im going to bite...

Hypothetically speaking -

If I was mates with a bloke who owned a golf course on private land with no access to civilians (just in case of any wide flying balls), and he offered me to go out there and play by myself, I'd go... 

I dont think many would honestly say no, especially knowing you really are out there alone?


----------



## banjofred (Jan 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Interesting debate brewing... and even if he is looking for attention im going to bite...

Hypothetically speaking -

If I was mates with a bloke who owned a golf course on private land with no access to civilians (just in case of any wide flying balls), and he offered me to go out there and play by myself, I'd go...

I dont think many would honestly say no, especially knowing you really are out there alone?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be all over it.......in this circumstance....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Interesting debate brewing... and even if he is looking for attention im going to bite...

Hypothetically speaking -

If I was mates with a bloke who owned a golf course on private land with no access to civilians (just in case of any wide flying balls), and he offered me to go out there and play by myself, I'd go...

I dont think many would honestly say no, especially knowing you really are out there alone?
		
Click to expand...

if it were in someones back Garden, i'm sure you could


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Back to my point on a different thread. There is always someone who thinks the rules don't apply, or looks to bend them, stretch a little bit. May be some wriggle room.
It's a bit sad really, as this is why we are in the situation we are in. Every one thinks they are the exception. It's not doing any harm. I'm alright jack.
It's quite depressing.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 29, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Back to my point on a different thread. There is always someone who thinks the rules don't apply, or looks to bend them, stretch a little bit. May be some wriggle room.
It's a bit sad really, as this is why we are in the situation we are in. Every one thinks they are the exception. It's not doing any harm. I'm alright jack.
It's quite depressing.
		
Click to expand...

This applies.....to almost everybody.....


----------



## banjofred (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah on private land is fair enough, but you wouldn't go online pretending you had no idea about the current laws, and frankly flaunting it in front of hundreds of readers who are currently prevented from playing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.....just asking for attention. If I were doing the same thing you *would not know about it.*


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah on private land is fair enough, but you wouldn't go online pretending you had no idea about the current laws, and frankly flaunting it in front of hundreds of readers who are currently prevented from playing.
		
Click to expand...

He should stick to trying to sell his house😂


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah on private land is fair enough, but you wouldn't go online pretending you had no idea about the current laws, and frankly flaunting it in front of hundreds of readers who are currently prevented from playing.
		
Click to expand...


It is private land, he owns  all of it and the club is shut. I'm not a member and if you called the Police what is it you think they would do? I'm not breaking any laws despite what you think.

I'd say most on here would do the same if they had the opportunity.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2021)

So where does that leave a friend of mine who has a (hard) tennis court in his grounds/garden.

Is it suggested that he should not be allowed to make use of his own property?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			It is private land, he owns  all of it and the club is shut. I'm not a member and if you called the Police what is it you think they would do? I'm not breaking any laws despite what you think.

I'd say most on here would do the same if they had the opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Not all though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah on private land is fair enough,
		
Click to expand...

But is it?
Many clubs are on Private land because the clubs own the land.
My club owns the land the course is on. But its closed because the law says so.
Unless you have a hole or 2, literally,  in your back garden, as far as I'm concerned, you're breaking the rules designed to keep us safe ( notwithstanding the general safety of golf)
As Murph says, people are looking for loopholes instead of reading the words.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So where does that leave a friend of mine who has a (hard) tennis court in his grounds/garden.

Is it suggested that he should not be allowed to make use of his own property?
		
Click to expand...

If he's staying at home - no problem.
If it's a facility normally open to others - problem.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So where does that leave a friend of mine who has a (hard) tennis court in his grounds/garden.

Is it suggested that he should not be allowed to make use of his own property?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not... but having mates round to play would be  different issue.  Loopy-Larry was saying it was ok because no cash was changing hands.   

Golf net in my garden... I havent asked my mates round to use it!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So where does that leave a friend of mine who has a (hard) tennis court in his grounds/garden.

Is it suggested that he should not be allowed to make use of his own property?
		
Click to expand...

I’d say most people would take the view that having a court in your back garden is slightly different to owning a commercial entity. Playing in your back garden is fine (with a member of your household), but I’d say you’re crossing the line popping down to the tennis club you own for a game with your mate.

With regards to the golf club, I’d draw the same conclusion. The course is operated as a business, so should be closed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So where does that leave a friend of mine who has a (hard) tennis court in his grounds/garden.

Is it suggested that he should not be allowed to make use of his own property?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he can play Tennis with his family who live there as it’s not a “tennis club” - that’s the same as hitting a ball against a garage wall . If you had three holes or indeed 18 holes in your back garden that wasn’t a golf club then you could hit a ball around it.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes he can play Tennis with his family who live there as it’s not a “tennis club” - that’s the same as hitting a ball against a garage wall . If you had three holes or indeed 18 holes in your back garden that wasn’t a golf club then you could hit a ball around it.
		
Click to expand...

There was a house for sale in Edinburgh a few years ago with it's own 9 hole course, that would be cool !


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2021)

AliMc said:



			There was a house for sale in Edinburgh a few years ago with it's own 9 hole course, that would be cool !
		
Click to expand...

No...bloody fantastic


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 29, 2021)

One of my my mates has his own 9 hole course and a practice range in his 'garden' I do have an open invitation which I have not taken up but I wonder how many of his regular swindle have?

 I feel a bit cheeky phoning him up and asking when I have not taken up the invitation in the past.

Oh and nice house as well.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 30, 2021)

AliMc said:



			There was a house for sale in Edinburgh a few years ago with it's own 9 hole course, that would be cool !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry got this wrong, it's only got 5 holes not 9 !


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 30, 2021)

Our place is on temp greens this weekend after a week of heavy rain on top of ground which is frozen underneath - weekend forecast is very good though so I might be lucky and get proper greens for my hit on Monday morning, if not it's a nice walk and a few swings of a club - better than sitting in the house.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 30, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Our place is on temp greens this weekend after a week of heavy rain on top of ground which is frozen underneath - weekend forecast is very good though so I might be lucky and get proper greens for my hit on Monday morning, if not it's a nice walk and a few swings of a club - better than sitting in the house.
		
Click to expand...

We were on winter greens for one day after opening, full course yesterday, as you say forecast good for today and tomorrow, looking forward to my game at high noon tomorrow


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2021)

was supposed to play Hickory around the Cameron yesterday, but course closed due to Ice, glad i got my two games allowed in earier in the week, though its a lovely sunny day here now. 

wouldn't have got out in the snow here in Inverness on my bike if i'd been playing golf


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 30, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Sorry got this wrong, it's only got 5 holes not 9 !
		
Click to expand...

What a peasant.


----------



## Slab (Jan 30, 2021)

75 of us played in shotgun start today with lunch and drinks etc, handshakes and hugs all round
No lockdown here, no social distancing  no covid in the community... One of the safest covid counties on the planet....... But we can't fly to UK without 2 weeks (paid) quarantine in case someone 2000 miles away in SA (so wouldn't be permitted to travel here anyway) tries to stop here on their way to UK! 🤔

Just 31 points, the course was set up tough for me
I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 30, 2021)

Enjoy it slab. Perks in where you are living👍


----------



## KenL (Jan 31, 2021)

Slab said:



			75 of us played in shotgun start today with lunch and drinks etc, handshakes and hugs all round
No lockdown here, no social distancing  no covid in the community... One of the safest covid counties on the planet....... But we can't fly to UK without 2 weeks (paid) quarantine in case someone 2000 miles away in SA (so wouldn't be permitted to travel here anyway) tries to stop here on their way to UK! 🤔

Just 31 points, the course was set up tough for me
I'll try again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Where is that?
TBH, I will be happy to not shake hands again, certainly won't be hugging anyone, not that I ever have.

Perhaps if UK had been more sensible throughout we wouldn't have been in the state we are in now!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

KenL said:



			Where is that?
TBH, I will be happy to not shake hands again, certainly won't be hugging anyone, not that I ever have.

Perhaps if UK had been more sensible throughout we wouldn't have been in the state we are in now!
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere in the middle of the Indian ocean......Mauritius


----------



## KenL (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Somewhere in the middle of the Indian ocean......Mauritius
		
Click to expand...

Very nice.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			I'm good friends with the owner of a propriety club, so I have been able to go and use that a couple of times a week during the lockdown(s).
		
Click to expand...

Lovely fishing expedition. Reeled in a few I see.

And in what country is this supposed to be (allegedly)?


----------



## Crumplezone (Feb 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			One of my my mates has his own 9 hole course and a practice range in his 'garden' I do have an open invitation which I have not taken up but I wonder how many of his regular swindle have?

I feel a bit cheeky phoning him up and asking when I have not taken up the invitation in the past.

Oh and nice house as well.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't allowed to visit anyone on any part of their property, so it would be forbidden by the rules anyway.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 1, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			You aren't allowed to visit anyone on any part of their property, so it would be forbidden by the rules anyway.
		
Click to expand...


As I am a single person living on my own I could make him my social bubble


----------



## hovis (Feb 1, 2021)

Our club just put out a notice that they've found fresh trolley marks, divots and pitch marks on the course.  Our course in really hard to access from anywhere other than the front gate too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2021)

hovis said:



			Our club just put out a notice that they've found fresh trolley marks, divots and pitch marks on the course.  Our course in really hard to access from anywhere other than the front gate too.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you are no longer at The Belfry

I have no doubt that there will be people out there sneaking onto golf courses


----------



## hovis (Feb 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess you are no longer at The Belfry

I have no doubt that there will be people out there sneaking onto golf courses
		
Click to expand...

No longer there.  I was part of a mass exodus 2 years ago.   Place went downhill fast.  The final straw was filling all the fairway bunkers on the Derby so they didn't have to maintain them


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

hovis said:



			Our club just put out a notice that they've found fresh trolley marks, divots and pitch marks on the course.  Our course in really hard to access from anywhere other than the front gate too.
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking! 
Also, what golf course in England has been playable in the last 4 weeks anyway? Unless it's links or heathland everywhere has been waterlogged or under snow. Wherever I've been out for a walk has been a swamp.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's shocking!
Also, what golf course in England has been playable in the last 4 weeks anyway? Unless it's links or heathland everywhere has been waterlogged or under snow. Wherever I've been out for a walk has been a swamp.
		
Click to expand...

Even such as ours - largely build on sand - is very, very wet and in a few places (the usual suspects) is waterlogged.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 1, 2021)

hovis said:



			Our club just put out a notice that they've found fresh trolley marks, divots and pitch marks on the course.  Our course in really hard to access from anywhere other than the front gate too.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly our greens staff have made similar discoveries. 

Situation not helped by club being effectively cut off by a drive which then passes under a railway embankment. Farmland surrounds most of the remainder. 

Only overlooked on the 15th by approx 6 houses with extremely long gardens so offenders can't be spotted let alone identified.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's shocking! 
Also, what golf course in England has been playable in the last 4 weeks anyway? Unless it's links or heathland everywhere has been waterlogged or under snow. Wherever I've been out for a walk has been a swamp.
		
Click to expand...

I went for a walk around my course yesterday and was really surprised how dry it was.
Some parts are still wet but most of it was bone dry, it’s on sandstone.
Not surprisingly some people think the rules don’t apply to them.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2021)

hovis said:



			Our club just put out a notice that they've found fresh trolley marks, divots and pitch marks on the course.  Our course in really hard to access from anywhere other than the front gate too.
		
Click to expand...

Is the owner mates with *theoneandonly?*


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2021)

Didn't get out this morning - unusually for here we had a covering of snow - had all gone by late morning but by then the courses were shut for the day - had a much needed very lazy day instead.

Just had a look at BRS for Sunday tee times not expecting to get anything but got a time just after 8am - hopefully weather is decent at the weekend.


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 1, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Is the owner mates with *theoneandonly?*

Click to expand...

Not been out last few days, too cold and wet, but maybe later this week.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 1, 2021)

Bit wintery at Dunbar but a halved match with a 5 h'cap off scratch, I'm off 7, another 0.2 off the HI


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			I've in "Monmouthshire" and play at Newport... (Gwent/Newport Met Borough etc)    - we were able to play at either Monmouthshire GC, Rolls of Mon or Woodlake Park... so one of my PPs who in same are as me rotated round the three...worked well.

Wonder what Drakeford will say today?  I suspect no golf/no changes for the next 3 weeks minimum.
		
Click to expand...

My early guess was April, but maybe mid March is a possibility. Who knows what Dripford has up his sleeve!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's shocking!
Also, what golf course in England has been playable in the last 4 weeks anyway? Unless it's links or heathland everywhere has been waterlogged or under snow. Wherever I've been out for a walk has been a swamp.
		
Click to expand...

Mine would be very playable. The 1st and 18th can be waterlogged and in 30 minutes to an hour after the rain stops be perfectly playable!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2021)

no idea course closed yesterday for snow and the 9 hole closed since friday due to ice, more snow forcast for the next week. first decent snow we have had in Inverness for years, nairn hasn't closed for snow in at least 5 years


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 2, 2021)

My wife and I walked the full 18 the other day with the dogs. Was great being out there even if it was minus clubs!

She did a great job at feigning interest when I gave a run down of my highlights on each hole 😂


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 2, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			My wife and I walked the full 18 the other day with the dogs. Was great being out there even if it was minus clubs!

She did a great job at feigning interest when I gave a run down of my highlights on each hole 😂
		
Click to expand...

We did the front 9 one week, back nine the next. She was delighted


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 3, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			no idea course closed yesterday for snow and the 9 hole closed since friday due to ice, more snow forcast for the next week. first decent snow we have had in Inverness for years, nairn hasn't closed for snow in at least 5 years
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest possible way, it is somewhat funny that Scotland kept golf open but the courses keep closing due to weather


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 3, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			In the nicest possible way, it is somewhat funny that Scotland kept golf open but the courses keep closing due to weather 

Click to expand...

Also funny how BJ seems to follow what NS implements, or does she have a mole, with the exception of playing golf. Just a thought.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2021)

Sigh.


----------



## Fore Right! (Feb 3, 2021)

hoping mid March ...but more likely April.  At the moment with the weather and as I'm still working not an issue but once the warmer / drier weather starts I'll want to be out as much as possible (accepting Club will still have restrictions on number of bookings)


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2021)

I guess they can’t say for sure as new variants are making long term forecasts dodgy!  But I’m for courses to reopen before I hand my notice in


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm fully expecting to be able to at least visit a driving range come the 8th of March. Hopefully, a round of golf shortly after


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Staff at my club have been told that they are expecting to reopen mid-April... I have no idea what that is based on, but it is what staff have been told.


----------



## KenL (Feb 3, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Staff at my club have been told that they are expecting to reopen mid-April... I have no idea what that is based on, but it is what staff have been told.
		
Click to expand...

They might be right but that looks like a guess.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

Griffsters said:



			I'm fully expecting to be able to at least visit a driving range come the 8th of March. Hopefully, a round of golf shortly after 

Click to expand...

Why would you expect ranges to open up before courses?

After all the former are relatively confined and presumably, therefore,  more likely to be a transmission site for the virus.


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Why would you expect ranges to open up before courses?

After all the former are relatively confined and presumably, therefore,  more likely to be a transmission site for the virus.
		
Click to expand...

They have closed and opened at the same time round these parts, meaning I'll go and hit some balls at the range and if I have time play a round after. *shrugs*


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m still expecting courses will open 8th March if not earlier. They’ll want to relax the rules with outdoor spring activity before indoor locations and I think we’ll see a significant drop in all measures over next two weeks.

I am an optimist though 😀


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			They might be right but that looks like a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Hopefully a conservative one.


----------



## D-S (Feb 3, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Staff at my club have been told that they are expecting to reopen mid-April... I have no idea what that is based on, but it is what staff have been told.
		
Click to expand...

If they are catering staff, this looks like a sensible guess as I would assume clubhouses initially will be closed with maybe a limited takeaway service. I would be surprised if golf courses aren’t open by the first week of March, just compare the trajectories of the numbers from lockdown 1 vs this lockdown, patients in hospital dropped by over 3000 per week. Once the numbers start falling properly the drop is fast and they always said that easing will be based on numbers.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Staff at my club have been told that they are expecting to reopen mid-April... I have no idea what that is based on, but it is what staff have been told.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they don't expect it to dry out before then.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 4, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			In the nicest possible way, it is somewhat funny that Scotland kept golf open but the courses keep closing due to weather 

Click to expand...

Weather forecast for today here is terrible (heavy rain) so there is hardly anyone booked to go out and play - but it's actually dry and OK at the moment - may just have a long lunch break and get in nine holes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

...when a dove returns from the golf course without it's wellies on...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2021)

Today and Tomorrow by the looks of things all the snow went at Nairn so got out for a game at 9.22, a few winter greens, but other than that not bad. quite a strong east wind. first game in 10 days. round in under 2 hours


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 14, 2021)

May as well go optimistic and post - morning papers suggest golf will be back between 8th March (school returns) and end of March, before outdoor eating at pubs by Easter.

I expect these "leaks" are to test the water of public opinion. First two seem sensible given Covid progress, not sure about hospitality but risk greatly reduced outdoors i guess.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 14, 2021)

The thaw is starting this morning so perhaps, fingers crossed, by next week.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 14, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			May as well go optimistic and post - morning papers suggest golf will be back between 8th March (school returns) and end of March, before outdoor eating at pubs by Easter.

I expect these "leaks" are to test the water of public opinion. First two seem sensible given Covid progress, not sure about hospitality but risk greatly reduced outdoors i guess.
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to try and ignore the leaks and hope they are inaccurate. I say that because, apparently, The Sunday Times is saying end of March but restricted to 2-balls.

If true that will mean 9 holes only at ours for the foreseeable. Genuinely not worth it in my book. If it’s going to be safe enough in April to sit in a pub beer garden it’s safe enough a couple of weeks earlier to play as a 4-ball.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			May as well go optimistic and post - morning papers suggest golf will be back between 8th March (school returns) and end of March, before outdoor eating at pubs by Easter.

I expect these "leaks" are to test the water of public opinion. First two seem sensible given Covid progress, not sure about hospitality but risk greatly reduced outdoors i guess.
		
Click to expand...

I see no reason why golf shouldn't return at the same time as the schools reopen. I'm hopeful 8th March or very soon afterwards.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2021)

maybe this week with any luck, snows all gone in the garden anyway


----------



## AliMc (Feb 14, 2021)

CliveW said:



			The thaw is starting this morning so perhaps, fingers crossed, by next week.
		
Click to expand...

Our go to guy at Dunbar reckons Wednesday at the earliest


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 14, 2021)

Snow gone booked for 10am tomorrow


----------



## D-S (Feb 14, 2021)

Its amazing that it might well be postponed for a few weeks even after the schools have gone back. I assume they think that Scotland 'were dicing with death' keeping courses open whilst schools were shut. I also assume they believe that Scotland must have hidden the massive spike in infections/hospitalisations/deaths caused as a result of their recklessness. I would also be interested to know the science behind taking the risk of opening schools and allowing slightly more social contact outdoors but keeping courses shut. I fully understand the 'we're all in it together' nature of closing courses when everything else was shut down but not including golf in the first wave of easing seems to have no decent rationale.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 14, 2021)

D-S said:



			Its amazing that it might well be postponed for a few weeks even after the schools have gone back. I assume they think that Scotland 'were dicing with death' keeping courses open whilst schools were shut. I also assume they believe that Scotland must have hidden the massive spike in infections/hospitalisations/deaths caused as a result of their recklessness. I would also be interested to know the science behind taking the risk of opening schools and allowing slightly more social contact outdoors but keeping courses shut. I fully understand the 'we're all in it together' nature of closing courses when everything else was shut down but* not including golf in the first wave of easing seems to have no decent rationale.*

Click to expand...

Totally and utterly agree.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 14, 2021)

D-S said:



			Its amazing that it might well be postponed for a few weeks even after the schools have gone back. I assume they think that Scotland 'were dicing with death' keeping courses open whilst schools were shut. I also assume they believe that Scotland must have hidden the massive spike in infections/hospitalisations/deaths caused as a result of their recklessness. I would also be interested to know the science behind taking the risk of opening schools and allowing slightly more social contact outdoors but keeping courses shut. I fully understand the 'we're all in it together' nature of closing courses when everything else was shut down but not including golf in the first wave of easing seems to have no decent rationale.
		
Click to expand...

How many people in Scotland have actually played/which courses have been open over the last month or so......?


----------



## KenL (Feb 14, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			How many people in Scotland have actually played/which courses have been open over the last month or so......?
		
Click to expand...

Not many but it would be allowed in 2s as long as you live in that local authority.
That is the main issue for many members around here.


----------



## IanG (Feb 14, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			How many people in Scotland have actually played/which courses have been open over the last month or so......?
		
Click to expand...

Played regularly throughout January (two-balls only) but been snowed/rained off since start of February. Thaw kicking on now so I'm hopeful we'll be back out next week sometime. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 14, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			How many people in Scotland have actually played/which courses have been open over the last month or so......?
		
Click to expand...

Our place has been absolutely rammed (considering of course that it's two balls) when it's been open


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 14, 2021)

I think we know any delay is an image point rather than risk. I can see that if you’ve stated number 1 priority is schools and likewise presenting an image of cautious approach to easing that you send schools and have a gap before other measures.

I thought they’d open any outdoor activities first so hopefully a very short delay.

Still if it is March that’s quicker than most predictions on this thread so perhaps we should be happy whether start or end, particularly if that suggests vaccines are being success.


----------



## Curls (Feb 14, 2021)

Weather getting mild next week. I’ve been ok up til now but a warm breeze and sunny afternoon and I’ll have the shakes.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Our go to guy at Dunbar reckons Wednesday at the earliest
		
Click to expand...

Theres a big difference between Sunny Dunny and Blair. I have open invitations at Dunbar and Gullane, but as they are outside my local
 Cooncil district I can't go.


----------



## KenL (Feb 14, 2021)

CliveW said:



			Theres a big difference between Sunny Dunny and Blair. I have open invitations at Dunbar and Gullane, but as they are outside my local
Cooncil district I can't go.
		
Click to expand...

Neither can about half the membership.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2021)

If we get released in March, the plan is a few range session and a couple of trial rounds at two courses local before joining and playing full time as of april, C19 allowing of course


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			May as well go optimistic and post - morning papers suggest golf will be back between 8th March (school returns) and end of March, before outdoor eating at pubs by Easter.

I expect these "leaks" are *to test the water of public opinion.* First two seem sensible given Covid progress, not sure about hospitality but risk greatly reduced outdoors i guess.
		
Click to expand...

The public opinion in this household is that it should never have been banned.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			If we get released in March, the plan is a few range session and a couple of trial rounds at two courses local before joining and playing full time as of april, C19 allowing of course
		
Click to expand...

I'm undecided...
Last time I went to the range and it went disastrously wrong when I got on the course...
Might go in cold this time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

D-S said:



			Its amazing that it might well be postponed for a few weeks even after the schools have gone back. I assume they think that Scotland 'were dicing with death' keeping courses open whilst schools were shut. I also assume they believe that Scotland must have hidden the massive spike in infections/hospitalisations/deaths caused as a result of their recklessness. I would also be interested to know the science behind taking the risk of opening schools and allowing slightly more social contact outdoors but keeping courses shut. I fully understand the 'we're all in it together' nature of closing courses when everything else was shut down *but not including golf in the first wave of easing seems to have no decent rationale*.
		
Click to expand...

Keeping golf shut never had any rationale;

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/golf-reopening-safe-says-science/


----------



## hovis (Feb 14, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			If we get released in March, the plan is a few range session and a couple of trial rounds at two courses local before joining and playing full time as of april, C19 allowing of course
		
Click to expand...

No way. You can't go to the range or practice net first.   You're robbing yourself and your playing partners of 4 hours of comedy gold.   Just think in 3 years you'll be having a pint saying “remember when I shanked that ball though the starters window".


----------



## hovis (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm undecided...
Last time I went to the range and it went disastrously wrong when I got on the course...
Might go in cold this time.
		
Click to expand...

This is the way


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2021)

hovis said:



			No way. You can't go to the range or practice net first.   You're robbing yourself and your playing partners of 4 hours of comedy gold.   Just think in 3 years you'll be having a pint saying “remember when I shanked that ball though the starters window".
		
Click to expand...

I played every week throughout 2019 knocking it round to 12hc, played 4 times last year where scores were consistent in the 32/34 area so no robbery, just gives me time to find my new home.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Must admit, I was planning practice ground first, and then first tee. Partly to avoid the bun fight for tee times, partly due to work, partly due to being totally unorganised, and partly to try to tune in my new stick of awesomeness.

Probably end up on the first tee, straight in, what the heck, go for it.


----------



## gopher99 (Feb 14, 2021)

i have a trip to St Andrews/ Gleneagles booked for 28th June. I am hoping that lockdown will have eased slightly by then, do you think this is still realistic?


----------



## KenL (Feb 14, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			i have a trip to St Andrews/ Gleneagles booked for 28th June. I am hoping that lockdown will have eased slightly by then, do you think this is still realistic?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what hospitality will be like by then but hopefully by then it should be fine. 🤞


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Must admit, I was planning practice ground first, and then first tee. Partly to avoid the bun fight for tee times, partly due to work, partly due to being totally unorganised, and partly to try to tune in my new stick of awesomeness.

Probably end up on the first tee, straight in, what the heck, go for it.
		
Click to expand...

going to be like Carlos fandango rolling up to the first tee with that stick! 👌


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 14, 2021)

I will be straight on the range and then a few evenings of 9 holes to get dialled in. Then sign up for a couple of competitions to get on with it 👍


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

Curls said:



			Weather getting mild next week. I’ve been ok up til now but a warm breeze and sunny afternoon and I’ll have the shakes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Hoping the longer term forecast is a wrong as often. Showing 8 rain free days..


----------



## BrianM (Feb 14, 2021)

Hopefully Friday, big thaw in the Highlands at the moment 🤞🏻


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2021)

I have a sneaky feeling that Welsh Golf will be back on for the 1st March....


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			I have a sneaky feeling that Welsh Golf will be for the 1st March....
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 14, 2021)

Warmer temperatures forecast for here this week so hopefully all the snow is gone before my tee time on Saturday morning


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Hopefully Friday, big thaw in the Highlands at the moment 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

was 9 deg at lunchtime..... thats warmer than in Summer


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2021)

Kings is open again today first time in almost 6 weeks i think, might go for a game tomorrow .., already arranged a game for Wed at Nairn


----------



## KenL (Feb 15, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Kings is open again today first time in almost 6 weeks i think, might go for a game tomorrow .., already arranged a game for Wed at Nairn
		
Click to expand...

My course is hoping to re-open on Wednesday.  I know Gullane opened today.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 15, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			was 9 deg at lunchtime..... thats warmer than in Summer

Click to expand...

Sadly I agree with that...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2021)

https://www.englandgolf.org/an-open...-safely-help-in-first-phase-of-recovery-plan/

*As government prepares to present its road map out of restrictions on 22 February, England Golf CEO Jeremy Tomlinson has written an open letter to the prime minister to reinforce the scientific view that golf can not only be played safely during the first phase of recovery, but also help the country bounce back physically and mentally from lockdown.*



Dear Prime Minister,

The light at the end of the tunnel is definitely shining a little brighter for us all as we emerge from the dark, winter months of January and February.

For that we should all be truly thankful.

And, very much in line with most people, I genuinely hope we can soon banish the harmful cycle of lockdowns once and for all.

I understand you will announce more details on this front next Monday when you present a road map out of lockdown and back towards some sort of normality.

Now, as you consider easing restrictions, I truly believe our great game of golf is exceptionally well placed to play a positive role in this first phase of recovery and should be given that opportunity by government.

Today’s confirmation that over 15 million people have received their first vaccination jab is just the shot in the arm we all needed!

Combined with the rate of transmission slowing to the point where the ‘R’ number is below one, there are real signs that our sacrifices over recent times have paid off and our continued social distancing efforts will allow more interaction and freedoms in the future.

We all owe a huge debt of gratitude to the NHS staff, army medics and volunteers who have rolled out the vaccination programme to such great effect – heroes one and all.

But now we need to look ahead – to find a way to re-energise the nation through a programme of safe activity and exercise to lift the collective morale of the country.

England Golf has been clear from the start – golf is a sport played safely in the open air with social distancing part and parcel of every round.

With the introduction of our Play Safe, Stay Safe protocols after the first lockdown, we made our sport even more secure.







I’m sure you will be aware that many golfers have already contacted their own MPs to make this point and no doubt many more will reinforce this view by voicing their support for an expedient, safe return to playing golf in the days ahead.

For in excess of two million golfers in England, the mental and physical health benefits of playing our sport can be clearly documented. This isn’t anecdotal, this is based on solid scientific data.

The fact that these benefits can be enjoyed without presenting any undue risk to wider public health is hugely significant and this point has been stressed again in recent correspondence with government.

You will recall that last month, the All-Party Parliamentary Group for Golf presented government with an updated scientific paper which once again demonstrated clearly how golf can be played safely during any stage of a pandemic.

In short, golf remains a sport that’s safe and good for both body and soul.

Our golfing community has struggled without access to the game they love. For many, the mental hardships have been tougher to endure than the physical ones.

Like all sports, we have clubs navigating through the economic problems of lockdown, the uncertainty of a re-start date, the questions from furloughed staff about jobs, the queries from members about annual subscriptions.

These have been tough times that none of us want to visit again.

We are all trying to keep positive through what we hope is the final stage of lockdown, remaining optimistic that the “follow the science” news remains upbeat.

Importantly, we see no reason why golf can’t be one of the first sports to return, to help with the healing process for our country, and to ensure that the sun can once again shine on us all through the 2021 season.

Kind regards

Jeremy Tomlinson

CEO, England Golf


----------



## BrianM (Feb 15, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Hopefully Friday, big thaw in the Highlands at the moment 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to book my tee time for Friday and now can’t get a space at Culcabock or Fortrose.
What an idiot I am 😡😡😡


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Forgot to book my tee time for Friday and now can’t get a space at Culcabock or Fortrose.
What an idiot I am 😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

can you not play PM, I've noticed Nairn is full till 1pm then no one booked after that time same with the kings, light till gone 5 now so no problem getting around before its dark


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 15, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Forgot to book my tee time for Friday and now can’t get a space at Culcabock or Fortrose.
What an idiot I am 😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, like every club in the land there will be plenty of people who will cry off. Just hope they cancel booking rather than just not bother turning up.....


----------



## hovis (Feb 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.englandgolf.org/an-open...-safely-help-in-first-phase-of-recovery-plan/

*As government prepares to present its road map out of restrictions on 22 February, England Golf CEO Jeremy Tomlinson has written an open letter to the prime minister to reinforce the scientific view that golf can not only be played safely during the first phase of recovery, but also help the country bounce back physically and mentally from lockdown.*



Dear Prime Minister,

The light at the end of the tunnel is definitely shining a little brighter for us all as we emerge from the dark, winter months of January and February.

For that we should all be truly thankful.

And, very much in line with most people, I genuinely hope we can soon banish the harmful cycle of lockdowns once and for all.

I understand you will announce more details on this front next Monday when you present a road map out of lockdown and back towards some sort of normality.

Now, as you consider easing restrictions, I truly believe our great game of golf is exceptionally well placed to play a positive role in this first phase of recovery and should be given that opportunity by government.

Today’s confirmation that over 15 million people have received their first vaccination jab is just the shot in the arm we all needed!

Combined with the rate of transmission slowing to the point where the ‘R’ number is below one, there are real signs that our sacrifices over recent times have paid off and our continued social distancing efforts will allow more interaction and freedoms in the future.

We all owe a huge debt of gratitude to the NHS staff, army medics and volunteers who have rolled out the vaccination programme to such great effect – heroes one and all.

But now we need to look ahead – to find a way to re-energise the nation through a programme of safe activity and exercise to lift the collective morale of the country.

England Golf has been clear from the start – golf is a sport played safely in the open air with social distancing part and parcel of every round.

With the introduction of our Play Safe, Stay Safe protocols after the first lockdown, we made our sport even more secure.







I’m sure you will be aware that many golfers have already contacted their own MPs to make this point and no doubt many more will reinforce this view by voicing their support for an expedient, safe return to playing golf in the days ahead.

For in excess of two million golfers in England, the mental and physical health benefits of playing our sport can be clearly documented. This isn’t anecdotal, this is based on solid scientific data.

The fact that these benefits can be enjoyed without presenting any undue risk to wider public health is hugely significant and this point has been stressed again in recent correspondence with government.

You will recall that last month, the All-Party Parliamentary Group for Golf presented government with an updated scientific paper which once again demonstrated clearly how golf can be played safely during any stage of a pandemic.

In short, golf remains a sport that’s safe and good for both body and soul.

Our golfing community has struggled without access to the game they love. For many, the mental hardships have been tougher to endure than the physical ones.

Like all sports, we have clubs navigating through the economic problems of lockdown, the uncertainty of a re-start date, the questions from furloughed staff about jobs, the queries from members about annual subscriptions.

These have been tough times that none of us want to visit again.

We are all trying to keep positive through what we hope is the final stage of lockdown, remaining optimistic that the “follow the science” news remains upbeat.

Importantly, we see no reason why golf can’t be one of the first sports to return, to help with the healing process for our country, and to ensure that the sun can once again shine on us all through the 2021 season.

Kind regards

Jeremy Tomlinson

CEO, England Golf
		
Click to expand...

I bet that letter goes straight in the bin


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Dear Jeremy

There are more important things in life than golf.

Love

Boris X


----------



## banjofred (Feb 15, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Dear Jeremy

There are more important things in life than golf.

Love

Boris X
		
Click to expand...

Probably won't have any effect, but if you don't ask you don't get. 

Kind of kidding, but there is nothing wrong with trying to get things changed. If for some reason on my next Amazon purchase I somehow get charged twice....I'll fight it. There are more important things in life....absolutely.....but I would still fight that double billing.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

She's definitely pulling that flag towards her.......


----------



## banjofred (Feb 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			She's definitely pulling that flag towards her.......
		
Click to expand...

I want her as MY partner!!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 15, 2021)

18th Monifieth Medal

There were a good eight inches of snow covering this yesterday morning, couldn't believe how warm it was this afternoon or how quickly the snow had shifted. 

Had a fair walk out on the Medal and it's largely in great nick - fairways are firm and pretty dry - they'll be playing here on Wednesday I'd guess.

Not so sure about the Ashludie - fair bit of water sitting on the 2nd and 7th, though where it's not covered with water it's firm - hoping for Saturday.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



View attachment 35039

18th Monifieth Medal

There were a good eight inches of snow covering this yesterday morning, couldn't believe how warm it was this afternoon or how quickly the snow had shifted.

Had a fair walk out on the Medal and it's largely in great nick - fairways are firm and pretty dry - they'll be playing here on Wednesday I'd guess.

Not so sure about the Ashludie - fair bit of water sitting on the 2nd and 7th, though where it's not covered with water it's firm - hoping for Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

it was very warm here last night so much so i had one of our windows open, only a few days ago it was -12. 9 deg at lunchtime, all the snows gone, onlt the odd compacted icy patch on some shaded paths.  still can't believe how quickly it warmed up


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 15, 2021)

With a bit of luck we may be allowed to play sometime next week, possibly in 2 balls. The announcement, good or bad should be made on Friday for Wales.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			can you not play PM, I've noticed Nairn is full till 1pm then no one booked after that time same with the kings, light till gone 5 now so no problem getting around before its dark
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be checking all the time in hope 😂😂


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2021)

I might play when the dial reads at least 20 C


----------



## IanG (Feb 16, 2021)

11am today


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

It had better happen soon as boredom levels peaking at 10am isn't good for anything...especially my credit card...


----------



## AliMc (Feb 16, 2021)

IanG said:



			11am today 

Click to expand...

10:30 tomorrow 😁


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2021)

BrianM said:



			I’ll be checking all the time in hope 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

09:38 on Friday morning 😎


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2021)

BrianM said:



			09:38 on Friday morning 😎
		
Click to expand...

F&R?
played the kings this moring, heartbreaking what poor conditions its in and the damage on the course

got a game arranged for Nairn Friday and Sat


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			F&R?
played the kings this moring, heartbreaking what poor conditions its in and the damage on the course

got a game arranged for Nairn Friday and Sat
		
Click to expand...

Fortrose thank goodness 😀

It seems to be a free for all with people walking there dogs and kids, from the bedroom window at least, if people would just stick to the paths it would be ok.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Fortrose thank goodness 😀

It seems to be a free for all with people walking there dogs and kids, from the bedroom window at least, if people would just stick to the paths it would be ok.
		
Click to expand...

not sure why that is, it wasn't like that quite as much at the old Torvean apart from the school kids from Charleston cutting across at home time on 13th


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			not sure why that is, it wasn't like that quite as much at the old Torvean apart from the school kids from Charleston cutting across at home time on 13th
		
Click to expand...

They are all stuck at home at the moment and it gets them out of the house probably!!
We normally hit the canal or up to the duck pond for our daily exercise.


----------



## Zig (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It had better happen soon as boredom levels peaking at 10am isn't good for anything...especially my credit card...
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally... it was about 10:30 when I needed to scratch my 'lockdown boredom' itch - walking the dog over the golf course makes it worse!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 16, 2021)

BrianM said:



			They are all stuck at home at the moment and it gets them out of the house probably!!
We normally hit the canal or up to the duck pond for our daily exercise.
		
Click to expand...

My walk most days is on the golf course, not as many members of the public venturing across the links as there were in the last lockdown when the courses were actually forced to close. The beach on the other hand has been really busy on the odd occasion I've wandered down there for a change. 

Jealous of you getting out at Fortrose - hopefully I'll get a couple of rounds when I'm staying right on the course there in June (if they don't ban Scotland based holidays)


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope to be playing at the course on the skyline near the two radio masts, @Traminator can you name it


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			HMS Dragon and Staddon Heights?
		
Click to expand...

Spotter  it took me a couple of years to twig that every pic of every boat coming out of Plymouth wasn’t HMS Tamar .
Have you played the course.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 17, 2021)

This will be fine - confident I'll be playing here at the weekend - 10th hole Ashludie Links - The Medal course is bone dry.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha.
The big red Dragon 🐲 on the pointy end gave the ship away.

I haven't played there actually, will have to give it a try next time I'm down that way, I was a member at Yelvy.

The mast gave the course away :

View attachment 35085

Click to expand...

Love Yelverton, if your down I’d always drive down to play either. Staddon has a few of our lads as members.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 19, 2021)

...And we're partially open - I should get eleven holes tomorrow morning and same early on Sunday when I'm first out at just after 7am - between that and football tomorrow the weekend looks better than it has been for a little while.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			...And we're partially open - I should get eleven holes tomorrow morning and same early on Sunday when I'm first out at just after 7am - between that and football tomorrow the weekend looks better than it has been for a little while.
		
Click to expand...

Definite improvement in the daylight hours, spring is coming 😀


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

So 4 people from 2 households can meet up for exercise in Wales...
But no Golf......
Mmmm...
Doesn't bode well for England


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So 4 people from 2 households can meet up for exercise in Wales...
But no Golf......
Mmmm...
Doesn't bode well for England
		
Click to expand...

Is that much difference to what we can do now anyway ? And believe Wales will change in 3 weeks which is roughly the time expect the restrictions in England to be eased. 

And then you have Scotland who will prob be 4balls before we can even play


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that much difference to what we can do now anyway ? And believe Wales will change in 3 weeks which is roughly the time expect the restrictions in England to be eased.

And then you have Scotland who will prob be 4balls before we can even play
		
Click to expand...

Think we will be lucky to get 4 balls, I’ve got St Andrews in April and not holding my breath it will go ahead.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that much difference to what we can do now anyway ? And believe Wales will change in 3 weeks which is roughly the time expect the restrictions in England to be eased.

And then you have Scotland who will prob be 4balls before we can even play
		
Click to expand...

God I hope not - 2 balls are much better


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			God I hope not - 2 balls are much better
		
Click to expand...

2 balls are very similar to watching pornography. It's like golf, but it isn't.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			2 balls are very similar to watching pornography. It's like golf, but it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take your word for it.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Hope to be playing at the course on the skyline near the two radio masts, @Traminator can you name it

View attachment 35082

Click to expand...

It’s the daring. 

D32? Got a few oppos on her


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			It’s the daring.

D32? Got a few oppos on her
		
Click to expand...

ignore me. It’s the dragon

Went straight to the pennant number (which I could not read correctly 😂) and ignored The HUGE bloody red dragon on the bow


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Not saying it's big, but pusser ran out of red paint 😅
		
Click to expand...

Surprised it’s not a lovely Orange colour tbh

Most of the 23’s I was on were a lovely shade of Tangerine after a dog watch at sea 😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I'm guessing you loved Richmond??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. first ship 2000-2004. Then Kent from 2005-2009.

I did very long stints on both. I Must have been a good egg 😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			My first was a T21 😎
		
Click to expand...

When Nelson was a YO no doubt 😉

Old fart.

Which one? Did you go ‘down south’ on her?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No, joined 1st time round in 87, Active.
Did a stint on Minerva too, still got dents on my 🤕 head. Made for midgets.
		
Click to expand...

1st time around? 

I never realised you where a failed Civvie 😀

Regardless. You will be able to numbers check me so I’ll wind my neck in as a Rouge derriere


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			D214.... 😉
		
Click to expand...

D245...

I’ll get the wets in.. 😩


----------



## Albo (Feb 20, 2021)

In about 1 hour and 8 minutes.


----------



## hovis (Feb 20, 2021)

We were working with the Civil Contingency until last Night and they said that there is alot of flapping going on behind the scenes with ragards to covid varients.  I said that I hope to be playing golf by mid March and he just looked and me with raised eyebrows. 
He didn't fill me with hope


----------



## Albo (Feb 20, 2021)

9 holes this morning pleasant weather, driving good long all going left.
Next due to play tomorrow morning


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 22, 2021)

Next round will be weather dependent, but as early in April as possible.

Lesson booked for the 2nd April though and another one a few weeks later. Looking forward to getting back out there and can’t wait for the season to get going.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 22, 2021)

7.30 tomorrow morning - rain is forecast but I might not be able to get out till Thursday if I cancel so waterproofs on and off we go.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2021)

Booked in for Friday at 10am 😀


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 22, 2021)

Par 3 will be busy so maybe try and see if I can squeeze in a weekday game or two after the rules change. Full 18s don't start until mid/late May when 18 can be played on a twilight deal.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2021)

Just booked 30th March off work... so it'll be then. As long as I wake up at 6am or something 7 days earlier to actually get a tee time.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like April some time.


----------



## moogie (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm guessing Sunday 4th april

Couple range sessions week commencing 29th march
Blow away some cobwebs🙄


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thursday 7.36am - same time as this morning - forecast to be sunny


----------



## D-S (Feb 23, 2021)

2 balls only in Scotland until 26th April?


----------



## nickjdavis (Feb 23, 2021)

I'll be surprised if I play before Mid May, maybe even June 21st.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 24, 2021)

Friday and then Sunday now 😀🏌️‍♂️


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Par 3 will be busy so maybe try and see if I can squeeze in a weekday game or two after the rules change.
		
Click to expand...

Going to head out for my first round when doors open at 8AM on the 29th if the stars align, if the car park is even remotely busy or I am not near the front of the queue I will scrap it until the following Sunday where a lie in will stop most going that early.

I’m going to aim to get their around 5 mins to the hour or just before...


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 24, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Going to head out for my first round when doors open at 8AM on the 29th if the stars align, if the car park is even remotely busy or I am not near the front of the queue I will scrap it until the following Sunday where a lie in will stop most going that early.

I’m going to aim to get their around 5 mins to the hour or just before...
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll have to book a tee time.....


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 24, 2021)

Had a busy day looking after 2 year old granddaughter while her mum was in hospital giving birth to my second granddaughter so no golf today. Out first tomorrow morning before an afternoon of looking after the wee lass again - it's raining at the moment but forecast to be decent weather (though windy) in the morning.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			I think you’ll have to book a tee time.....
		
Click to expand...

My course doesn't have an online booking system, you get in line and queue round the car park


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 25, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			My course doesn't have an online booking system, you get in line and queue round the car park 

Click to expand...

And you wonder why they think golf might not be safe....?!?!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 25, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			My course doesn't have an online booking system, you get in line and queue round the car park 

Click to expand...

Why doesn't the pro organise the bookings then?


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 25, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I'll be surprised if I play before Mid May, maybe even June 21st.
		
Click to expand...

Why? BJ has said sport will be open 29th March. Clubs will have the same processes in place they had last end of lockdown, game on. Yes? No?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Had a busy day looking after 2 year old granddaughter while her mum was in hospital giving birth to my second granddaughter so no golf today. Out first tomorrow morning before an afternoon of looking after the wee lass again - it's raining at the moment but forecast to be decent weather (though windy) in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!

Maybe you can get the 2 year old on the course with you - never too early to learn etc... win/win!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 25, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Congratulations!
Maybe you can get the 2 year old on the course with you - never too early to learn etc... win/win!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - that might be a possibility at some point - though not for my next venture onto the course at 7.48am tomorrow.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 26, 2021)

Not soon enough for some, our first tee earlier this week........


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Not soon enough for some, our first tee earlier this week........
View attachment 35297

Click to expand...

One of em's wearing a hoodie, what do you expect?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			One of em's wearing a hoodie, what do you expect?  

Click to expand...

Fully acceptable golf wear nowadays - but those Adidas trackie trousers


----------



## IanM (Feb 26, 2021)

Apologies for earlier deleted item, meant to be sarcastic rather than political, but oops!

In all seriousness.  If Welsh Golf doesn't open when England is, I am going to join The Bristol GC and nip over the Bridge! Its only 20 mins from home     But still hoping for an earlier than 29th Opening over here.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 28, 2021)

Today at Dunbar at high noon, lovely day for it, will post another GP score, one of my counting 8 dropping off, differential of 7.1 but with my current 9th best being 7.3 it will be a fairly relaxed round, will be using the new TM Spider x putter in earnest for the first time


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 28, 2021)

IanM said:



			Apologies for earlier deleted item, meant to be sarcastic rather than political, but oops!

In all seriousness.  If Welsh Golf doesn't open when England is, I am going to join The Bristol GC and nip over the Bridge! Its only 20 mins from home     But still hoping for an earlier than 29th Opening over here.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware that Wales wasn't planning to open at the same time as England... Has any potential date been mentioned yet?


----------



## IanM (Feb 28, 2021)

Next update from man in badly fitting clothes is 12th March.   We're locked down till then as a minimum.   Unless you are doing something approved of.  

Anyone's guess what will happen next.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

May go for a few holes tomorrow but I'll get my first full 18 of the year on the Ashludie early on Sunday morning - with that in mind I went for a stroll around the back nine to see how the seven holes that have been shut with snow then flooding looked - they were better than I could have expected - there are damp bits but the holes have dried up remarkably this week.

No real wind but it was cold out there 0° - It's meant to be a bit warmer on Sunday - if not then good clothing choices will have to be made.



Par 3 12th green



16th green which is by the road to Carnoustie



11th green



17th green


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Apologies for earlier deleted item, meant to be sarcastic rather than political, but oops!

In all seriousness.  If Welsh Golf doesn't open when England is, I am going to join The Bristol GC and nip over the Bridge! Its only 20 mins from home     But still hoping for an earlier than 29th Opening over here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sticking my neck out here and saying that we'll be able to tee it up on Monday 15th March. I've had a word with the powers that be and they are considering it. You can thank me later 
PS If it doesn't happen this post will self destruct on 16th March.


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2021)

I've thought similar.... Drakeford will want ANYTHING as long as it different to England. 

So let's hope for a week on Monday.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2021)

It's like waiting for Christmas when you were little.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry to rub it in for the rest of you but it’s been a glorious day here for golf. 
To top it off I was out for 8.30 tee time back home at 11.15 and scored 39 points, 9 parr’s today I’ve only had that many once before.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 8, 2021)

Spoke to the pro this weekend, tee bookings opening on 15th in preparation for golf coming back. Need to find out if it’s 12.00am or 8.00am 😂


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've booked the 29th onwards off prior to Easter. Range on the Monday for a few hours I think and then a couple of rounds booked in for the remainder of the week at 2 different courses. 

Then the following week I'm having club fitting at my local club I'm debating whether to join or not.

Good to be going back out soon.


----------



## IanM (Mar 8, 2021)

in the hope of some conclusive and positive noises from Wales on Friday, I’ve swapped from the Winter carry bag, back to the summer trolley version.  All tidy, new gloves in the bag and ready for the off, whenever that may be!


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 8, 2021)

Thursday 1st April 13:20 - weather permitting.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tuesday 30th March.  

Received an email from the club last night, the booking system will be open from the 22nd and members will be able to book 7 days in advance, a maximum of 4 bookings at any one time and up to 4 balls allowed.

This is in place for two weeks when everything will revert to normal, as many bookings as you like 14 days in advance, and visitors and guests will be allowed.

Outdoor food and drink from the 12th and comps from the 13th.

Yee haa


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

today at 1pm


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2021)

In about 2 hours at the Renaissance Club - first time visit and the weather is fine  -


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 9, 2021)

This afternoon. I shall be going in my garage to practice my putting and if the rain stops I will swish my speedstick thingy in the garden 

I would rather be doing a couple of outdoor jobs I have on my list but it needs a dry spell to do those


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 9, 2021)

IanG said:



			In about 2 hours at the Renaissance Club - first time visit and the weather is fine  - 

Click to expand...

You'll have to give us your thoughts on your return. It sounds like a good way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

IanG said:



			In about 2 hours at the Renaissance Club - first time visit and the weather is fine  - 

Click to expand...

interesting to know if they still have little piles of Prov1 piled up on the Practice area's and on a couple of the Practice greens.


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			interesting to know if they still have little piles of Prov1 piled up on the Practice area's and on a couple of the Practice greens.
		
Click to expand...

Not after I've been there they won't


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

IanG said:



			Not after I've been there they won't 

Click to expand...

a tour bag really comes in handy when playing there


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2021)

Noises coming out of Cardiff suggest that we can forget it for some time and even longer if you are more than 5 miles from your course.


----------



## KenL (Mar 9, 2021)

Scotland should go to 4 balls on Friday or Saturday. 👍


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Noises coming out of Cardiff suggest that we can forget it for some time and even longer if you are more than 5 miles from your course.
		
Click to expand...

Cheer up. Polish the clubs ready for the weekend.


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2021)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Cheer up. Polish the clubs ready for the weekend. 

Click to expand...

I hope that the Welsh Commies will follow the lead of the Scottish Commies and allow golf!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			I hope that the Welsh Commies will follow the lead of the Scottish Commies and allow golf!  

Click to expand...

It may be a bit of a rush but shall we say 'be prepared'.


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2021)

A neighbour has 2 nephews who are green keepers at 2 different courses in South Wales. 

One reckons a quick resumption,  the other says the opposite.  

So anyone's guess.  But I am worried about the Dip insisting on 5 miles,  unless of course you want to cycle. 

They love cycling.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 9, 2021)

Probably Thursday for 9 holes just to have a hit (will wait till last minute to book it depending on weather) but I've got a tee time booked for a full round early Sunday morning. Course is coming along, greens were great today and the one bunker I was in had been freshly raked - the greenskeeper was still standing at the side of the green when I played my shot .


----------



## AliMc (Mar 10, 2021)

Today at Dunbar in about an hour and a half, playing with the Vice Captain, looks like a nice day for it, might consider a GP score if the old back holds up


----------



## KenL (Mar 10, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Today at Dunbar in about an hour and a half, playing with the Vice Captain, looks like a nice day for it, might consider a GP score if the old back holds up
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you behave yersel.😂
Please pass on my regards to Mr.J.
Play well.

Looking forward to the return of 4 ball but waiting on SG and their pals at the government.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2021)

9.30 at Nairn.... forcaste for today was terrible, heavy rain and high winds..... at the moment its bright sunshine and not that windy


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			9.30 at Nairn.... forcaste for today was terrible, heavy rain and high winds..... at the moment its bright sunshine and not that windy
		
Click to expand...

We've got the nasty stuff suprise, suprise


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			9.30 at Nairn.... forcaste for today was terrible, heavy rain and high winds..... at the moment its bright sunshine and not that windy
		
Click to expand...

I shifted my round from today to yesterday because of foul weather forecast for today - it was nice yesterday but it's even better this morning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

As well as no visitors, green fees or societies at least until mid-May,  my club is recognising the pressure there will be from members to play in the first weeks and months - in that although we are going to run the three main pairs comps (4BBB, Foursomes and Mixed Foursomes) we are going to limit the fields to 32 pairs (4 rounds plus final - to be able to fit them in this 'standard' competition year) and not do the draw until mid-April.   Plus given the limited field sizes - to enable as many members as possible to play in a pairs comp this year I won't be able to enter both gents pairs comps.

This is a bit (though not _very _tbh) disappointing of course - but also but very understandable.  I can see a massive rush to enter the two gents comps - the 4BBB especially - when they open for entries later this week.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mmm - I was thinking of going for nine holes tomorrow after work but just checked the forecast - dry, 6 degrees - that's all fine but not sure I fancy 40mph winds.


----------



## IanMcC (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			I hope that the Welsh Commies will follow the lead of the Scottish Commies and allow golf!  

Click to expand...

I am reliably informed Welsh golfers will be allowed back on course from Saturday, but only in 2 balls (2 households) with 12 minute minimum tee intervals.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 11, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			I am reliably informed Welsh golfers will be allowed back on course from Saturday, but only in 2 balls (2 households) with 12 minute minimum tee intervals.
		
Click to expand...

Without spelling it out, that was what I was saying on Tuesday. The noises that IanM was hearing coming out of Cardiff must have been from the wrong part of the body, probably after a vindaloo.


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM or IanMcC??  



IanMcC said:



			I am reliably informed Welsh golfers will be allowed back on course from Saturday, but only in 2 balls (2 households) with 12 minute minimum tee intervals.
		
Click to expand...

Ah.... I wonder...   hope you're right.   But the green keepers would have be grateful for a bit more notice.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			IanM or IanMcC??  



Ah.... I wonder...   hope you're right.   But the green keepers would have be grateful for a bit more notice.
		
Click to expand...

They'd have had a few more days if you had heeded my warning We were working on 15th March as being the day so a couple of days earlier hasn't changed our plans.


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

Which course is that?

One of my regular game walked Newport yesterday and said, "it looks they only need to put the flags out!"


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			I am reliably informed Welsh golfers will be allowed back on course from Saturday, but only in 2 balls (2 households) with 12 minute minimum tee intervals.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, 10 people per hour. That's going to be quite some bunfight for teetimes!


----------



## IanM (Mar 11, 2021)

Ooooh.  I've just had the same confirmed by someone "very well connected."

Well. We'll see what he says tomorrow


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2021)

And tomorrow it is!!  Waiting for email from Club about bookings... thank goodness for that


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			My first was a T21 😎
		
Click to expand...

I was a WAFU and out of the five ships I served on the T21 was the best of the lot. Alacrity, 1984/86. I was a junior rate on the flight and lived in the dabbers mess. Loved my time on there.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 12, 2021)

After almost 3 months without hitting a ball, 12.40 tomorrow will be fun.


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2021)

Monday morning for me...   blimey going to chop it round!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 12, 2021)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			After almost 3 months without hitting a ball, 12.40 tomorrow will be fun.

Click to expand...

The jealousy im feeling right now


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Still three weeks to go before I am going to have a game. If it is anything like after the last lockdown I am going to need another half dozen balls putting into the bag.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 12, 2021)

18 on each of Sunday and Monday for me - Sunday is forecast to be windy, Monday quite calm for here. Rain tonight then none forecast all weekend so should be decent conditions.


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2021)

10:38 on Monday.   I'm like a 4 year old in Xmas eve


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 12, 2021)

After Easter - we are moving into full lockdown again on Monday 
I could play this weekend but will give it a miss


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2021)

Out tomorrow at Inverness, first time since September, hopefully the driver plays ball... Can get away with a lot at Fortrose but no hiding places at Inverness off the tee 😬😬


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Booked for 3:30 on Monday. It has been over 3 months since I hit a ball. I will be going straight to the course after work! Happy days!


----------



## AliMc (Mar 13, 2021)

13:00 today at Dunbar, seems a nice enough day for it


----------



## KenL (Mar 13, 2021)

Out here now, pretty chilling Ali.


----------



## IanMcC (Mar 13, 2021)

24 points today. (Yes, I did do 18). Legs now feel like the wrong side of a road traffic accident. First game since mid December. Loved every minute.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			Out here now, pretty chilling Ali.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you were right Ken, must have been about 30 mph winds out there, survived through !


----------



## KenL (Mar 13, 2021)

KenL said:



			Out here now, pretty chilling Ali.
		
Click to expand...

I meant chilly.


----------



## Doh (Mar 13, 2021)

Three games booked for the week of 29th March Monday Wednesday and Saturday hope the weather improves. Come on.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 15, 2021)

Tee booking opened this morning at 7am for Monday 29th.

Fast fingers - got my booking for 5.20pm - Should have daylight till 7pm(ish) so hoping to squeeze in 9 holes.

Club not allowing multiple bookings per day until week 2 - otherwise I'd have teed off at 6.45am on 29th before work


----------



## bradleywedge (Mar 15, 2021)

April 3rd booked Duxbury Park. Last hit a ball 23rd October, I'll be rusty.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2021)

9.15am on the 29th......  then hoping for the Wed am. As V/Captain am pre-booked on a Sat with the Club Captain for 8.30am for the next month ⛳🏌🏻‍♂️ ⛳🏌🏻‍♂️


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2021)

Playing again tomorrow!

Interestingly,  the first available starting time available today and tomorrow was  after 3pm...   In total only  3 times are available before 5.30pm. And they might fill during the day. 

The "why are visitors not allowed" question is clearly answered.  No room at the Inn.  

Our committee are reviewing this in 2 weeks.  It might change when 4 ball play allowed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			Playing again tomorrow!

Interestingly,  the first available starting time available today and tomorrow was  after 3pm...   In total only  3 times are available before 5.30pm. And they might fill during the day.

The "why are visitors not allowed" question is clearly answered.  No room at the Inn. 

Our committee are reviewing this in 2 weeks.  It might change when 4 ball play allowed
		
Click to expand...

If you are allowing 18 holes for the 2balls it’s going to be no surprise if the tee sheet is full


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you are allowing 18 holes for the 2balls it’s going to be no surprise if the tee sheet is full
		
Click to expand...

Our 10th is miles from the clubhouse and you can only book a certain number of rounds a week.  Club up the road is limiting everyone to 9 holes, they are just as full.  It’s a function of how many members there are

Give it a week or two it will settle down. Folk know when to play, this week folk are desperate to play after a three month layoff


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2021)

I've arranged to play the following dates 

30th march (booked)
1st April (9)
13th April 
15th April (society)
26th April 
29th April (society)
4th may 
6th may 
11th may 
13th may (9)

That should do I reckon


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 16, 2021)

Looks like april 1st for us northern irish folk. 

Cant wait.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 16, 2021)

New driver arrives on Thursday but I've got my Covid jag in early evening so won't get out then, Friday evening I've got to go to the football. Saturday is busy at our place but there's a possibility of heading out for a few holes in the afternoon - Definitely out early Sunday morning for 18 holes but it will just be a knock before I play on Monday morning to get my last card for my new handicap in - will be interesting to see if it compares with my last handicap from four years ago.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 17, 2021)

Really not sure, keep seeing a lot of my local clubs are members only and the clubs will then decide when they'll open for non members.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2021)

New Taylor Made SIM driver arrived today (a day early, great service was only ordered last night) - Itching to get out with it for a hit but I've got a work deadline this afternoon and need confirmation on something before I can submit the thing I'm working on - might just be a few holes after 5pm.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

Inverness tomorrow morning and Fortrose on Wednesday morning 😀


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 22, 2021)

Booked in for opening day next Monday..... yay🏌️‍♂️😀


----------



## The Fader (Mar 23, 2021)

11.30am next Monday. Tee time secured!

Nice 4 ball with my son and one of my regular Saturday PP's and his wife.

Clubs cleaned, shoes cleaned, bag tidied, trolley power washed. I'm good to go!!

Can't wait


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 23, 2021)

Thursday 1st April at 13:00. Then the following Sunday. 

Cannot wait to see just how badly I can play.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2021)

Booking opens tomorrow at 8pm
Initially booking the Wednesday and Friday but come this Friday at 8 i will be filling my boots with whatever is left.
We have half a dozen or so 9 hole bookings everyday on the back 9.
If I cant get a full round in ill be hitting a couple of these.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Booking opens tomorrow at 8pm
Initially booking the Wednesday and Friday but come this Friday at 8 i will be filling my boots with whatever is left.
We have half a dozen or so 9 hole bookings everyday on the back 9.
If I cant get a full round in ill be hitting a couple of these.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get the times you want !


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 24, 2021)

bradleywedge said:



			April 3rd booked Duxbury Park. Last hit a ball 23rd October, I'll be rusty.
		
Click to expand...

Is that for the Drive-in as a member, or just for a casual knock down there?


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2021)

Not so long now!


----------



## GG26 (Mar 24, 2021)

Crow said:



			Not so long now!


Click to expand...

I bet you’ve spent hours deciding which set to play!  Have you bought any new ones since you last played?


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2021)

GG26 said:



			I bet you’ve spent hours deciding which set to play!  Have you bought any new ones since you last played?
		
Click to expand...

I've been very well behaved and just three putters have been acquired since the start of the year, one of which will be played on Monday.
If you're interested in which one, see here.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Am booked in for next Monday, seniors comp, Tuesday 18 hole stableford, Thursday 9 hole. which I won’t enter but will play 18. The course is rammed every day, and I mean rammed. The secretary sent out an email saying it has released some more early morning tee times before 7.30 for next week only.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2021)

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday, thought I'd better have a day off on Thursday 😄


----------



## Wilson (Mar 25, 2021)

Bookings for next Thursday opened at 0830, it was nice and easy for me to book the 0704 slot, the first of the day - fingers crossed it will be the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 25, 2021)

So ive got 11 days of consecutive golf booked so far... 

3x 9 holes in the week of reopening Mon-Wed

Thursday onwards its 18 holes per day. I love working in a school


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

Easing myself back into it.
90 holes booked in 6 days from Monday....


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 27, 2021)

Friday 9am...the last time I played the course I shot a lifetime best of 81...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

Can only book twice in advance, so Tuesday PM, and Weds AM, coincidentally the days with the best weather forecast. Will hope to get out for a few at the weekend late pm.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 27, 2021)

2blue said:



			9.15am on the 29th......  then hoping for the Wed am. As V/Captain am pre-booked on a Sat with the Club Captain for 8.30am for the next month ⛳🏌🏻‍♂️ ⛳🏌🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Will you make taking the knee compulsory before every round when you are captain? 😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2021)

So far - Monday 13:00 , Thursday 13:00 , Friday 10:00 and Saturday 07:00 - 

Don’t think I was ever this excited about Xmas as a kid 😂


----------



## Wilson (Mar 27, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Bookings for next Thursday opened at 0830, it was nice and easy for me to book the 0704 slot, the first of the day - fingers crossed it will be the same again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Update - it wasn’t! Picked the slot I wanted, beaten to it, by that point the next slot I could get was 1230.... hopefully it calms down once everyone has had a few rounds back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 27, 2021)

I wasn't going to play on Monday, thought I would let the rush die down. Booking sheet is rammed but bizarrely nobody booked the 1st slot at 7am so I thought what the hell. I bet I still find some pitchmarks though 😳


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2021)

I didnt want to appear desperate to go off at 8am on Monday so waiting until 9.20 😁😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2021)

Woo hoo - Sat 3rd April 10:48 👍. Though will see if we can get a slot Tuesday evening tomorrow as limited to booking one tee time this evening.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 28, 2021)

Tomorrow!!  2.52 tee off. 😀


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

Got a back 9 only booking for tomorrow - probably be home by now


----------



## Boomy (Mar 28, 2021)

🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ 12:10 tomorrow 🥳 and as one would expect the Cumbrian weather gods are serving up a typhoon 💨🌪💧💦 to welcome us back 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

Had a look on the booking sheet for tomorrow and there is loads of space - as there is every day all week.  This is because the club asked us to only book one round for the week to 3rd April when booking opened last night at 8pm so everyone can find a good slot that suits and it looks like everyone has made their first choice booking.

8pm tonight we are able to book as many rounds as we like and things will no doubt very much fill up.  But I think the approach the club has adopted has worked well as I can see most members i know playing in their regular time slot in among other members that play around them 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2021)

Trying to book next Sunday but BRS seems to have gone belly up? And seemingly not just for our club?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 28, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Trying to book next Sunday but BRS seems to have gone belly up? And seemingly not just for our club?
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it, numerous issues this week due to overload.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️🏌🏻‍♂️ 12:10 tomorrow 🥳 and as one would expect the Cumbrian weather gods are serving up a typhoon 💨🌪💧💦 to welcome us back 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Lots of gaps on the tee sheet now. 

Can't see me bothering to go out in that either, not going to be enjoyable in the slightest even after no golf for months....


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Stick with it, numerous issues this week due to overload.
		
Click to expand...

Club has sent out on email suggesting theres a significant problem with BRS generally  - apparently  system has "not updated" today (whatever that actually means).


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2021)

Our BRS appears to be working OK


----------



## Boomy (Mar 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Lots of gaps on the tee sheet now.

Can't see me bothering to go out in that either, not going to be enjoyable in the slightest even after no golf for months....

Click to expand...

I’m actually playing down at Penrith tomorrow, the forecast isn’t too bad but I’m not sure how well the course will have held up with all the rain 🤞🏻 It’s ok. 

It’s certainly a typhoon like forecast out on the coast 🌪 I’m not sure it’d be much fun, even in the desperation to get out for a game. Ive got a tee booked for Friday on the old links ⛳️ Can’t wait for that!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I’m actually playing down at Penrith tomorrow, the forecast isn’t too bad but I’m not sure how well the course will have held up with all the rain 🤞🏻 It’s ok.

It’s certainly a typhoon like forecast out on the coast 🌪 I’m not sure it’d be much fun, even in the desperation to get out for a game. Ive got a tee booked for Friday on the old links ⛳️ Can’t wait for that!
		
Click to expand...

I'm on my rest days at work and have arranged to play Tuesday and Thursday so not really bothered about crying off tomorrow.

Would just have liked to get some rust off.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I'm on my rest days at work and have arranged to play Tuesday and Thursday so not really bothered about crying off tomorrow.

Would just have liked to get some rust off.
		
Click to expand...

The forecast is great for Tuesday and Thursday so I’m sure you’ll make up for missing tomorrow 🏌🏻‍♂️ 

I’m hoping to get a few rounds in over the weekend, I need to get cards in for my handicap. I’ll have to see how hitting it after the break 😄


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m playing tomorrow, Wednesday and Saturday. Not picked up a club since the end of December - no practice swing in the garden, no putting on the carpet - so it’s likely to be carnage. But I don’t care. I just can’t wait to get out there.

And I’ve made sure I’m booked in early on 12 April. Not just so I can play golf, but so I can sit on the patio afterwards with a pint.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 28, 2021)

Got Thursday 9 holes booked then a Saturday tee time, but good news is driving range is open. So I have warned HID that I will be on range for a session possibly Monday straight after work ... thankfully on Swedish time so I pack up at 16:00 latest. Friday could be 14:00 onwards but any to take it easy on the hands just get a feel for swing and shot shape.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Lots of gaps on the tee sheet now.

Can't see me bothering to go out in that either, not going to be enjoyable in the slightest even after no golf for months....

Click to expand...

Not much chance of seeing across to the Criffel today 🧐 I’ve booked a tee for tomorrow afternoon as it’s due to calm down by then 🤞🏻 Just in case the other course is closed, as I hear it may be due to the amount of rain.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 28, 2021)

Im working away all week, so it will be Friday probably. 

Without a club at the moment so I need to ask around or pay and play on my own..

If I get a round with mates it will be either St Annes old links or Fairhaven...  Hopefully.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 28, 2021)

Practice ground tomorrow, game Tuesday (looks like shorts weather), lesson Thursday, game Friday (looks like jumper weather). Planning to play Easter monday. Apart from tomorrow, I could have played every day, but we are restricted to 3 rounds a week for the time being, which seems fair.


----------



## Cockney (Mar 28, 2021)

2.20 tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2021)

Clothes ready, battery for the new electric trolley charged. I almost took her for a spin around the garden earlier but thought better of it 😅


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

Lots of empty tee times this evening - in fact after 17:12 nobody is booked - absolutely not a sole - curious - anyway I will wait until late afternoon and grab a time so I can have a few holes on my tod (with any luck - though not bothered if someone sticks their name down with me)


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2021)

Was going to go tonight but it's too windy this afternoon so have booked for 4.45 tomorrow afternoon - nobody booked in front of me at that time at the moment so should get a decent run. 

Gonna just take a few clubs and see if we can sort out the Cobra one length hybrid.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Was going to go tonight but it's too windy this afternoon so have booked for 4.45 tomorrow afternoon - nobody booked in front of me at that time at the moment so should get a decent run.

Gonna just take a few clubs and see if we can sort out the Cobra one length hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

was due a game this morning but its been lashing down all night and all morning, was watching the webcam and not  a soul went out
few local courses closed for flooding and the Ness was quite high yesterday before all this rain, so bet Whinn park is under water today


----------



## rksquire (Mar 31, 2021)

Golf opens tomorrow in NI - booked in for 3 days on the bounce!  Already counting the lost balls!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			was due a game this morning but its been lashing down all night and all morning, was watching the webcam and not  a soul went out
few local courses closed for flooding and the Ness was quite high yesterday before all this rain, so bet Whinn park is under water today
		
Click to expand...

It's fine here - just very windy, after Monday I'm avoiding windy weather as much as I can for next few days.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 31, 2021)

9 holes tomorrow.. think I will use the electric trolley as I am so unfit! 
Really considering playing the competition Saturday.. could be a disaster or will move my index nowhere but act as a qualifier..hmm think I just convinced myself to do it


----------



## smange (Mar 31, 2021)

26th April for us in Ireland as the government here still think me walking a golf course in middle of nowhere is a lot more risky than having 25 people in a 15metre squared area at the self service checkouts in Tesco (other supermarkets are available)!! 

You couldn’t make it up!!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

Out tomorrow night with just a few irons, a hybrid and a putter in a pencil bag. Played the Medal a couple of times this week and had to hit hybrid a lot for second shots - tomorrow on the much shorter Ashludie just to hit lots of irons.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 8, 2021)

I am signed up Saturday morning stroke play medal , target get lower than worse score


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Out tomorrow night with just a few irons, a hybrid and a putter in a pencil bag. Played the Medal a couple of times this week and had to hit hybrid a lot for second shots - tomorrow on the much shorter Ashludie just to hit lots of irons.
		
Click to expand...

I like doing this every so often.  Removes any expectations of what I should be scoring on a hole and allows me to focus on hitting each shot and the outcome I wish for each shot - I put aside thinking on the outcome of the hole.


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2021)

...I have golf booked, Saturday, Sunday and Monday!  

And 4 balls in Wales allowed from 26th April too.  Super!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

Saturday with a mate and then Tuesday with the old man. Been trying to get him on the course for ages - at Christmas it was rained off and closed, then we were booked on January 5th until that became the first day of lockdown. So I'm just waiting for a blizzard or something on Tuesday that'll mean we can't play again.


----------

